# Hechingen + Umgebung



## Libtech (2. November 2005)

Hi,

wer Lust hat ein paar neue Trails rund um 72379 Hechingen kennenzulernen kann sich melden.

WO?:

ca. 45min südl. von Stgt
ca. 20min südl. von Tü
ca. 10min nördl. von BL

WAS?

- äußerst "nette"   singletrails (z.T. am Albtrauf entlang)
- 1 Abfahrt gespikt mit großen (10-20cm) Kalkbrocken drin oder
- 1 Abfahrt durch einen "Canyon" inkl. Kalksteinbrocken (5-15cm)
- High Speed auf Schotterstraßen
> man kann natürlich alles irgendwie verbinden, so dass man alles bekommt.

WIE LANGE?

Fahrzeit im Schnitt 1.5Std - erweiterbar auf 3...4...5 Std. um das meiste gesehen zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## weisser_rausch (2. November 2005)

Das hört sich doch gut an.
War selbst diesen Sonntag mit Freunden dort - zum Wandern auf Vorschlag von Freunden. Auf der Burg Hohenzollern und  auf dem Zollernhorn gegenüber oder wie das heisst.
Sind dabei aber auf einigen erstklassigen  Trails gewandert, habe mein Bike vermisst  - aber auch gleich gedacht, da muss ich unbedingt mal wieder hin -natürlich mit Bike  und das alles intensiv erkunden.

Übrigens Glückwunsch zu den Bikes - wären auch mein Traum.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. November 2005)

Bingo!

Genau da sind die u.a. die Trails die ich meine   

Burg Hohenzollern< versteckte Singletrails. Und ich entdecke immer noch neue, obwohl ich dort schon seit 16 Jahren zum biken gehe - kein Witz!

Zellerhorn ....

Auf der anderen Seite der Dreifürstenstein ....

Kann man beliebig so weiterführen.


Gruß


----------



## swift (3. November 2005)

Hoi,

bin öfters bei meinem Kumpel in Bisingen-Zimmern zu Besuch. War auch schon auf dem Zellerhorn mit bike dan re über die Hammer Wurzeltrails und ne Affengajohle Abfahrt nach ?? zumindest wahren wir irgendwann in Thanheim unten. 
Würde mich sehr reizen die Gegend besser kennenzulernen mit dem bike, steckt glaube ich ne Menge potenzial in der Gegend.  

In ca . 4 Wochen bin ich wider unten. . . . .


----------



## Libtech (3. November 2005)

@ swift

Na, wenn du wieder mal hier bist, kannst dich ja melden.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## BHMDK (4. November 2005)

Hallo. 

Freue mich, dass sich endlich mal jemand aus der Gegend meldet. Ich wohne in Bodelshausen, es gibt da einen Biketreff am Sonntag morgen, an dem ich öfter mal zu treffen bin (5-6 Leute). Den Sommer über zusätzlich noch am Mittwoch gegen 18:00 Uhr. Wenn Du sonntags mal mit fahren willst, melde Dich einfach. 
Wir fahren sehr häufig in der gleichen Ecke herum (in letzter Zeit oft Dreifürstenstein Farrenberg), aber auch hin und wieder Richtung Albstadt, fast immer am Albtrauf...... .

Zellerhorn kenne ich auch, aber weitere Trails am / um Hohenzollern wären auf jeden Fall auch noch interessant.

Würde mich freuen, von Dir was zu hören, vielleicht passt es zeitlich ja mal zusammen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. November 2005)

die Beschreibungen klingen auf jeden Fall interessant. Gerne würde ich das irgendwann mal unter meine Stollen nehmen, wenn mal wider anständiges Wetter an einem Wochenende ins Haus steht. Sicherliche lassen sich auch ein paar meiner bikefreunde aus Stuttgart dafür begeistern.

Wäre sicher auch klasse, von einem einheimischen "Bikeguide was gezeigt zu bekommen. Selbst weiss man ja oft nicht, wo man am besten lang muss.

Viele Grüße aus Stuttgart


----------



## Libtech (4. November 2005)

@ weisser_rausch

Also, wenn du die Gegend mal unter die Stollen nehmen willst - nur zu, sag Bescheid wann du Zeit/Lust hast, und wir machen das Ding klar. Fahre so ca. jeden 2ten bis 3ten Tag, inkl. Sa und So.
Wetter ist mir ziemlich egal - nur regnen sollte es nicht gerade in Strömen - aber freu mich schon auf den Winter. Ist doch immer wieder faszinierend und challenging!

@BHMDK

Danke für das Angebot mit dem Biketreff. Dieser So klappt bei mir nicht, aber sonst - gerne.
Wenn du/ihr Trails um die Burg kennenlernen wollt, könnten wir uns z.B. in Hch oder auf dem unteren Parkplatz/erste Grillstelle der Burg treffen.

spontan??: Fahre/n morgen ca. um 14.00-.30Uhr ab Hechingen. 

cya


----------



## BHMDK (6. November 2005)

@ weisser rausch. 
Das Angebot gilt auch von meiner Seite. Wenn es zeitlich zusammenpasst, mache ich sehr gerne den Guide. Hier gibt es genug Trails..... 
Melde Dich einfach.

@ libtech. 
Sorry, so spontan war leider nicht drin, habe erst heute wieder mal ins Netz geschaut. Generell bin ich aber - vor allem am WE - ziemlich regelmäßig mit dem Bike unterwegs. Zur Zeit aber verletzungsbedingt ein bißchen gehandicapt. 
Daie Sonntagstruppe trifft sich sonntags in Bodelshausen um 9 am "Forum", schau einfach mal vorbei oder melde Dich gerne auch unter 0162/9656 131. Schätze mal , dass wir demnächst dann eher auch 10 gehen werden, weil es am Morgen doch ziemlich frisch ist !


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für die Angebote, werde ich liebend gerne mal darauf zurückkommen. Hab mich auch mal im Kreise meiner Biker umgehört und ist auf Interesse gestoßen, mal auf der Zollernalb biken zu gehen.

Wird sich hoffentlich bald mal was ergeben, Wetter sollte halt einigermaßen mitspielen, damit man was Gscheits fahren kann.

Hoffe ihr hattet heute auch einen schönen Tag - bei uns war geniales Bikewetter - haben wir zu ner großen Runde bei uns genutzt.

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## Libtech (6. November 2005)

Hi

Ja, der Tag war heute sehr gut zum biken. War heute Morgen erstaunt, wie blau der Himmel war.

Das bedeutete: Heut geht's wieder mal los, die Gegend zu checken, bzw. meinem "Forscherdrang" nach neuen Wegen zu folgen.

Bin (leider etwas spät, 16.15Uhr) am Dreifürstenstein langgefahren, und dachte: "Warum ganz nach oben? Fahr doch mal unterhalb, parallel zum Albtrauf."

Und siehe da, ich konnte forschen bzw. "Enduro" fahren - nach dem Motto: Wo ein Wille, da ist ein Weg.
In der Dämmerung hatte es was von Blair Witch Project - Bäume (klar im Wald), Trails (die man nicht als solche wahrnimmt, da a) mitten im Wald b) komplett mit Laub bedeckt).
Letztendlich fand ich aber den "Exit", und war froh, dass mich die Hexe nicht gefressen hat.   

@ all
Das Wetter soll ja die nächsten Tag gut bzw. mild werden ...   

Wir (2) gehen am Mittwoch um 15Uhr auf eine 2Std. Tour, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Mitfahrer willkommen!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (7. November 2005)

Hallo Tobi,

würde sehr gerne mitfahren, aber jobmäßig ist das nicht zu machen. Vor 6 komme ich im Normalfall nicht raus, so dass im Moment allenfalls am WE was zu machen ist, denn im Dunkeln am Albtrauf ist dann doch 'ne NUmmer zu heftig für meine Fahrkünste  


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. November 2005)

Hallo Tobi,

hört sich lecker an, habe aber beruflich das gleiche Problem wie Dirk.  

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja am Wochenende ja mal was, da bin ich gerne dabei.

Grüßle von "dr'alb ra"
Martin


----------



## Libtech (11. November 2005)

hi @ all

Das Wochenende naht!   

Am Sonntag gehts entweder ....

a) auf den Zoller (Burg Hohenzollern), mit High-Speed Singletrails bergab, bei denen man sich so richtig schön einsauen kann > Auffahrt zum Zellerhorn 
(geile Aussicht bei entsprechendem Wetter) > dem Albtrauf entlang > a1)"Skiabfahrt" herunter (relativ steil mit Kalksteinbrocken drin, dafür breit 1,5-2m) 
> oder a2) den "Death Star" [Star Wars]Canyon hinab > anschließend High Speed auf Schotterstraßen bergab.  May the "speed" be with you ... aber nur bergab. Bergauf geht's locker zu. Ist ja kein uphill-race   
Fahrzeit inkl. a2) = ca.3.5Std sonst ca. 2.5

http://hechingen4you.de/Wanderungen/Maria_Zell_-_Zellerhorn/maria_zell_-_zellerhorn.html



b) auf den Dreifürstenstein  auf Schotter, dann Singletrail (letzte hm muss man schieben) > oben geile Aussicht auf den Zoller > entlang dem Albtrauf (Wurzelpassagen ooohne Ende) > und einen der wenigen Albaufstiege singletrailmäßig hinab. Auch ganz lustig: Man fährt dem Trauf entlang wieder zurück - und fährt hinunter wo man vorher z.T. hochgeschoben hat. Put you saddles down    
Fahrzeit ca. 2.5Std; kleine nette Runde

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...&hl=de&lr=&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-32,GGLG:de&sa=N

Wann? > *Sonntag* 12?13?Uhr > Wo? > Abhägig von Variante a) oder b)

Nun, worauf habt ihr Lust? 

Happy Trails
Tobi


----------



## Libtech (11. November 2005)

Auf der Reliefkarte (unter Fotos) sieht man westlich den Dreifürstenstein, oberhalb von Beuren; den Raichberg mit Zellerhorn nördlich des Zollers.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. November 2005)

Hi Libtech,

das hört sich ja alles wirklich sehr verführerisch an. Hätte ich zu allem Lust. Aber man muss sich ja entscheiden.

Kann man alles ja mal fahren, halt zu verschiedenen Terminen.

Ob es dieses Wochenende allerdings was wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, quäle mich seit gestern mit irgendwas in mir rum, fühle mich nicht gut, hab mich halt so durch die Arbeit durchgewurschtelt. Aber momentan ist mir nicht nach Sport und Bewegung, sondern nach Ruhe und Erholung, fühle mich etwas abgeschlagen und leichtes Kratzen im Hals - eben wie wenn man was ausbrütet.

Und das bei dem genialen vorgeschlagenen Programm  

Ich wär echt gerne dabei!!!

Na ja, genug rumgejammert, schaun wir mal wie es morgen ist, vielleicht besser. Ansonsten muss es halt ein andermal klappen.

Läuft einem ja nicht davon. Und bisher war die Bikesaison recht ausgiebig, da muss ich es halt mal akzeptieren, wenn mal was leider ausfallen müsste.

Wie gesagt, warten wirs mal ab.

Viele Grüße aus der Hauptstadt.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. November 2005)

OK,

ich bin dabei   

ich hoffe das ich bergab mit meinem Hardtail einigermaßen mithalten kann, aber man wird sehen. Heute mittag gehe ich mit meinem Kumpel Lutz und seinem Sohn auf eine Albtrauftour vom Killertal Richtung Mössingen/Pfullingen, mal sehen wie weit wir kommen.

Terminabsprache können wir heute oder auch noch am Sonntag machen.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (12. November 2005)

@ monstergtreiber/Martin

Hey, das freut mich (uns). Mein Kumpel Ingo (auch Hardtail) kommt auch mit.

Also, dann sagen wir mal *13Uhr*. 

Nur das Wo bleibt noch offen. Ist abhängig von dem was ihr fahren wollt.

Tour a) Treffpunkt: Restaurant Domäne/La Paz in Hechingen, direkt an der B27
[Zoller>Zellerhorn>Raichberg]
Tour b) Treffpunkt: In Beuren/Wanderparkplatz/Spielplatz
[Auffahrt zur Albhochfläche beim Dreifürstenstein, insg. 16km *direkt * am Albtrauf entlang, zur Kohlberghütte, und zurück zum Dreifürstenstein; oder Abfahrt bei Schlatt in Richtung Kapfalm]

Zum Thema mithalten: Das wird kein Problem sein. Bergab habe vielleicht ich einen kleinen Vorsprung, dafür bestimmt du bergauf. > Ausgleich   Take it easy. Das wird kein downhill-oder uphill-race, bei dem es was zu gewinnen oder anzugeben gibt. Pausen sind mit drin, um auch die Landschaft wirken zu lassen. Eine schlichte gemütliche Runde aber trotzdem mit viel Adrenalin ... ;-)

Gruß
TObi


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. November 2005)

schnief, das schöne wetter heute und mich hats doch etwas erwischt, Halsschmerzen.

beneide Euch um die schöne Tour morgen.

na ja, dann denke ich einfach an schöne Biketouren dieses jahr zurück und gönne Euch den Spass. Obwohl, mir täte ich ihn noch mehr gönnen  
So erfreu ich mich an ein paar Bildern und hoffe auf das nächste mal (und schnelle Genesung). Könnt ja dann mal erzählen, wie es war, wo ihr so lang gefahren seid, wie die sahnestücke waren (die schwierigen Passagen und schönen Aussichten). So hab ich dann was zum drauf freuen.

Einen schönen Sonntag
wünscht Euch der weisse_rausch


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. November 2005)

Hallo Tobi,

Köhlberghütte, Dreifürstenstein, Hirschkopf und zürück war ich heute unterwegs, ist fast nicht zu toppen, absolut genial die Trails oben an der Kante, aber auch der hinweg, ca. 80 hm tiefer am Hang war spannend. 

Deshalb würde ich lieber die Tour a) fahren. Treffpunkt La Paz ist ok, kenn ich  

Ich nehm aber auch die andere nochmal mit.

Wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt also um 13:00 am La Paz. Sonst SMS an 0171/7778371

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. November 2005)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> schnief, das schöne wetter heute und mich hats doch etwas erwischt, Halsschmerzen.
> 
> beneide Euch um die schöne Tour morgen.
> 
> ...



Wünsche Dir gute Besserung, es kommen auch wieder gute Tage


----------



## Libtech (12. November 2005)

@ monsterqtreiber/Martin

Ja, die Trails direkt an der Kante vom Albtrauf sind genial   
War dort gestern unterwegs, die selbe Strecke wie du heute auf dem HW1.

Direkt am Abgrund entlang auf wurzeligen Trails, die mit einem Achterbahn spielen, hat was ...   

Okay, dann Tour a)   

cu
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. November 2005)

@ Tobi

OK, bis 13:00 Uhr   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. November 2005)

@ Tobi

war ne super Runde gestern     
müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen !

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (14. November 2005)

@ Martin

Ja, ich fand's auch klasse   

Aber um mit euch Marathon-Fetischisten mitzuhalten muss ich noch ein bissl trainieren ... oder mit leichterem Gerät an den Start gehen   

Habe heute Mittag erstmal das Bike vom gröbsten (getrockneten) Schlamm befreit ...      ... war zum Schluss doch ein bissl matschig für euch ... obwohl ich fand's geil auf/im/um den Holzrückeweg zu fahren   

Ingo hat sich wohl auch mittlerweile von seinem Sturz erholt ... aber Rippen halten ja doch einges aus ... auch einen Lenker   

Oooops      da muss ich doch glatt das vorhin Geschriebene revidieren ... Habe eben eine mail bekommen.

_"Hey Tobi,

der Tag gestern war echt voll gut, bis auf meinen Unfall!

Meine ganze linke Seite ist geschwollen, grün und blau und husten darf
ich auch nicht, weil mir sonst der Hut hochgeht;-) Ohne Mimi-Gehabe,
aber ich bin echt körperlich voll lädiert seit dem Unfall!

Dennoch würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir diese Ausflüge als feste
Institution  eingerichtet bekommen!"_

*Shit happens*  *Gute Besserung, Ingo!*  

cu  
Tobi


----------



## BHMDK (14. November 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

klingt verdammt gut, Eure Beschreibung. Habe Tobi ja noch eine SMS geschickt, warum ich im Moment noch ausfalle. Wenn Ihr solche Trips aber öfter macht, bin ich dann auch dabei.

Bis bald

Dirk


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. November 2005)

Hi Jungs,

klingt nach Spass, den ihr am WE hattet.
Bei dem Wetter jetzt doppelt schade, dass ich net mit konnte.

Langsam gehts wieder besser, werde demnächst auch mal wieder etwas Sport machen - mal schauen.

Wann plant ihr denn mal wieder was? 
Fahrt ihr nur bei so schönem Wetter wie am WE?

Grüße aus Stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (16. November 2005)

@ weisser rausch

Erkältung so langsam vorüber? Gut so   

Ja, stimmt - wir hatten Spaß. Das nächste Mal wenn ich mich auf die Trails begebe, nehme ich eine DigiCam mit. Um mal einen Eindruck zu vermittlen ...

a) Wann wir wieder so etwas planen? b) Ob nur bei gutem Wetter?

zu a) Denke ich werde dieses We alleine fahren [werde einen neuen Weg checken gehen, bist willkommen!] , da Ingo wohl noch außer Gefecht gesetzt ist. 
Matze (der vierte im Bunde) im Kauni aka Kaunertal seinem Nebenjob nachgeht. 
Martin auch dieses We glaub keine Zeit hat.

Nach unserer Tour haben wir bei Cappuchino& Co. festgehalten, dass wir das Wochenende drauf wieder gemeinsam fahren, also 26/27.11> eher 27.11

zu b) Ein Teil der Jungs sind ausgesprochene Schönwetter-Biker. Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich doch nächstes Mal den Weg anders wählen soll, und nicht gerade durch den tiefsten Morast ...     
Na jaaaa, so schlimm war's dann aber doch auch nicht   
Wir sind nur ca. 150-200 Meter auf dem Holzrückeweg "gefahren", der Rest der Strecke war "clean". 
Mir pers. ist das Wetter/Jahreszeit/Bodenbeschaffenheit ziemlich wurst - nur wenn's regnet fahre ich auch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. November 2005)

@ weißer Rausch

schön das es wieder besser geht   

@ Tobi

zu a) am Samstag Nachmittag wäre OK, nur Sonntag kann ich nicht, da muss ich arbeiten.

zu b) ganz schön frech   
den Weg konnte man nicht fahren, 20-30 cm tiefe Spuren, mit 10-15 cm Matsch gefüllt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du auch geschoben    

Die Tour war wirklich Klasse. Schreib mal was Du Samstag vor hast, wir könnten evtl. nach Pfullingen oder den HW1 hinter Mössingen-Talheim Richtung Gönningen/Genkingen probieren (da gehts aber auch mal bergauf   )

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2005)

Servus Männers,

hört sich ja recht interessant an, was Ihr da so habt. Hätte auf jeden Fall auch mal Bock, die Gegend zu erkunden. Obwohl ich als "Nei g'schmeckta" eigentlich nicht "älbisch" spreche  

Spaß beiseite, Singletrails sind genau mein Ding! Wie lange brauche ich (mit dem Auto) von Herrenberg bis zu Euch in die Gegend? Von den "Sonntagsfahrern" (mein Stammthread) hätte sicher auch der ein oder andere mal Lust, vorbei zu schauen und eine Tour zu fahren. Mein Problem ist leider im Moment die eingeschränkte Zeit am WE, aber ab und zu könnte ich sonntags mit reiten! Melde also starkes Interesse an... bin allerdings die nächsten zwei Wochenenden nicht im Ländle. Aber was soll's, so habe ich mich zumindest schon mal angemeldet  Und im Schnee biken finde ich sowieso sehr geil!


----------



## Libtech (17. November 2005)

@ DangerousD"ude"?

Freut mich, dass dieser Thread bei dir auf Interesse stößt   

Von Herrenberg bis Hechingen brauchst du exakt 40-45Minuten, wenn du über Entringen>Unterjesingen>Rottenburg>Bodelshausen fährst.
Arbeite selber in Entringen, und fahre jeden Tag diese Strecke. (35min+10weitere nach Herrenberg; in der rush hour)

Okay, cu dann vielleicht in 2 Wochen?   
Biken im Schnee rulez   

Gruß
Tobi

PS: Des macht nonts das du a "Nei'geschmeckter" bischt. Wir sprechen alle gepflegtes    Hochdeutsch, außer Matze


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2005)

@Topi u. Martin,

ich bin auch nicht nur der Schönwetterbiker.

Wie siehts bei Euch denn dieses Wochenende aus? Hätte schon wieder auf ne Runde Lust - mal schauen wie fit ich noch bin, ob ich noch nen Berg hochkomme   
Ich glaube Samstag soll wettertechnisch nicht schlecht sein.

Vielleicht kann sich ja was gemeinsames ergeben, wenn ich mich morgen für die herausforderungen der Alb fit genug fühle.

Grüße

Henrik


----------



## Libtech (18. November 2005)

@ all

Ja, also ich hätte morgen auch Lust ein bisschen biken zu gehen. 

Hatte ja vor einen neuen Weg zu checken, aber der kann ja warten. Oder habt ihr Lust mitzkommen?? Könnte natürlich sein, dass der Weg (habe ihn nur "eingesehen") gar kein Weg ist, sondern ne Sackgasse, und man wieder umdrehen muss ... Evtl. ist auch schieben bzw. kraxeln/bike schultern? mit dabei. Kann nichts versprechen. Falls er nix ist, kann man aber trotzdem viel Spaß haben, da das restliche Wegnetz einiges hergibt.

Aber wie gesagt, der Weg könnte warten ...

Sonst hätte ich tierisch Lust ein kleines Stück vom HW1 zu fahren. 
Entweder die insgesamt, schon erkundeten, 16km direkt am Albtrauf entlang vom Dreifürstenstein bis zur Kohlberghütte[letztendlich sinds dann doch ca. 20km, da wir ja noch ein kleines Stück bergauf fahren müssen); oder was Martin vorschlug. Das war ja auch der HW1, aber eben nur woanders. (War selbst noch nicht dort). > Muss man halt an wenigen Stellen ein bisschen vorsichtig sein, da man sonst auf den feuchten Wurzeln ausrutschen kann, und in die Tiefe fällt .... ne ne so schlimm isses nun auch wieder nicht. Wahrscheinlich lacht ihr euch kaputt wenn ihr's seht ... (will gooey gluey oder super tacky   )


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2005)

Nur mal so am Rande gefragt - wie ist n gerade die Schneelage bei Euch?  

Grüße aus dem noch nicht verschneiten Stuttgart, aber schneien tuts gerade ziemlich, bliebt aber auf der Straße noch net liegen (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## BHMDK (18. November 2005)

@ all
wäre evtl auch dabei, sofern nicht noch der große Schnee kommt. BIs jetzt - um die Frage von gerade zu beantworten - liegt hier noch nichts und er hat auch nur so ein paar Flöckchen runter gehauen. Auch oben scheint noch nix zu liegen (habe von hier den Albtrauf recht gut im Blick und Schnee ist da im Moment noch nicht zu sehen).   
Wann genau wollt Ihr denn losziehen. Könnte am Samstag gegen späteren Nachmittag, oder am Sonntag so ab etwa 10:00 Uhr. Passt das für jemand??

@tobi  
Wo ist denn der neue Weg, den Du erforschen willst - wäre generell auch interessiert (gerne auch über PM, muss ja nicht jeder mitlesen können, wer weiß, ob nicht ein paar dem Biken weniger freundlich gesinnte Zeitgenossen hier mitlesen !).
HW1 ist auf jeden Fall genial, dürfte inzwischen auch wieder weitgehend frei von Wanderern sein (am 1.11. und am 30.10. jeweils extrem stark frequentiert und zum Biken zu voll.......). Wie weitz fahrt Ihr den Weg normalerweise?? Wir sind in der letzten Zeit immer in Jungingen hoch und dann in Richtung Dreifürstenstein gefahren, wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, fährst Du eher in die Gegenrichtung??!?!

Gruß und bis hoffentlich demnächst

Dirk


----------



## Backwoods (18. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Von den "Sonntagsfahrern" (mein Stammthread) hätte sicher auch der ein oder andere mal Lust, vorbei zu schauen und eine Tour zu fahren. Mein Problem ist leider im Moment die eingeschränkte Zeit am WE, aber ab und zu könnte ich sonntags mit reiten! Melde also starkes Interesse an... bin allerdings die nächsten zwei Wochenenden nicht im Ländle.



Jo, lass mich wissen wann du hin willst. ich muss halt leider noch 20 km mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (18. November 2005)

@ weisser_rausch

Kann mich Dirk nur anschließen was die Aussage mit dem Schnee angeht. Habe auch Burg/Albblick.
War heute in Killer (ohne Scherz, die Ortschft heißt so). Da sind mir aus Richtung Salmendingen Autos mit Schnee drauf entgegen gekommen. Denke aber trotzdem, dass es keinen Schnee auf dem Boden in dieser Gegend gibt. Und wenn nur minimal. Nicht der Rede wert.

@ dirk

Meinste echt?    Dass hier bikeunfreundliche Genossen mitlesen ...? Dann mal schnell die    aufgezogen.
Okay, dann per pm.

Späterer Samstag oder So ab 10/11 (schlafe gern lang   ) wären beides Termine bei denen ich könnte. 
Wenn wir Sonntag gingen, hätten wir mehr Zeit, und würden nicht von der Dunkelheit am Spaß gehindert. Von daher wäre doch der So besser ...?

@ Martin. Bei dir hat sich bzgl. So nichts geändert - Arbeit, oder? 

Quax, ich meine Ingo, unser Bruchpilot vom letzten Mal, leidet immer noch unter seiner Rippenprellung, würde aber am So mitfahren     

 Ihr fahrt bei Jungingen hoch? Habe, als ich oben stand, zwar ein Schild gesehen, das nach Jungingen abging - aber ich wo ist da der Weg? Habe eine Weile die möglichen Stellen gescannt, aber nix gesehen ... mh .... es sei denn es gibt noch einen anderen Weg; z.B. zwischen Jungingen und Killer.

Wenn ich dort den HW1 fahre, dann
a) Beuren>Dreifürstenstein>Kohlberghütte und den gleichen Trail wieder zurück
b) Schlatt(Fußballplatz)>dort gibt's auch einen Aufstieg. Cruise dann da oben rum.

Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2005)

@libtech & Backwoods
Hätte dann das WE vom 03./04.12. Zeit. An beiden Tagen, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht. Das fassen wir mal ins Auge...

Und wofür das D steht, klären wir dann, a-ight dude?!  Freu' mich schon, mal wieder was neues unter die Stollen zu bekommen - und wenn es nur Neuschnee ist!   Einstweilen Euch viel Spaß, I'll be back...


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

weiss noch nicht genau, ob es morgen mit der Alb klappt, wann habt ihr denn vor zu starten?

Grüße
Henrik


----------



## Backwoods (18. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @libtech & Backwoods
> Hätte dann das WE vom 03./04.12. Zeit. An beiden Tagen, so wie es bis jetzt aussieht. Das fassen wir mal ins Auge...
> 
> ...



....oder auch nicht  

an dem wochenende spielen wir samstags in waldenburg und sonntags in weikersheim - und das verkraften meine alten knochen auch ohne biken schon kaum noch.   

vielleicht sieht man sich morgen abend beim floater


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. November 2005)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin. Bei dir hat sich bzgl. So nichts geändert - Arbeit, oder?



@Tobi

heute hätte ich Zeit, Start würde ich ca. 13:00 bis 14:00 Uhr vorschlagen. Wenn Ihr mehr Lust auf Wegsuche habt, kein Problem  , sonst HW1   

Morgen mittag muss ich arbeiten, der Mensch lebt nicht vom biken allein.  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

heut wirds mir mit der Alb noch ein bischen viel und meine Kumpels hatten so kurzfristig auch keine Zeit / Lust.
Drehe heute hier ne Runde - mal sehen wies bekommt.
Aber ich sprechen die Aktion mal mit den Kumpels durch, dass man es sich mal von vornherein mak für das Wochenende vornimmt und wenns Wetter mal einigermaßen passt kommen wir vorbei.

Grüße und schönes Wochenende
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. November 2005)

@ all

Habe heute Sa leider auch keine Zeit - mir ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen.

So, also morgen, geht aber definitv klar!

Könnten ja so gegen 12Uhr auf Trailsuche gehen, oder den HW1 (Start in Beuren) entlang cruisen.

@ BHMDK/Dirk

Danke für die pm, habe gelesen. 
Stimmt, die Beschreibung für den Einstieg bei Jungingen klingt kompliziert - müsste man tatsächlich mal zusammen fahren.
JA, auch der Albaufstieg bei Schlatt ist stellenweise ziemlich affentsteil - da wünschte man sich doch eine höhenverstellbare Gabel - sonst macht der Reiter Rodeo   
Den Downhill nach Belsen bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Ich biege an der Stelle, wo es in Richtung Belsen geht, immer links ab, so dass ich in Beuren rauskomme. > Auch der Downhill ist ganz nett. (aber ein bisschen zu kurz)
Bevor wir aber in unsere jeweiligen Richtungen abbiegen - weißt du was ich da so geil finde? Den einen Stufenabsatz kurz unterhalb des Dreif.steins.   

Okay, dann bis morgen?

Gruß

PS: Richtig kalt ist's geworden. Das Außenthermo zeigt Null Grad an.


----------



## Libtech (20. November 2005)

@ Martin

Nun, hat es ja Samstag doch noch geklappt, den Trail zu erkunden.
Ich bin davon immer noch völlig "gestoked" ! [ach diese Anglizismen]
Die 3 Rehe bestimmt auch noch ;-)

Es hat sich gelohnt das Risiko auf sich zu nehmen, nicht zu wissen wo man rauskommt. Aber es hat ja perfekt funktioniert.
Und mit deinen neuen Pedalen (PD M 646) können nun solche Trails kommen   
Wobei Plattform rulez ... - aber das ist ja ne Glaubens-/Geschmackfrage ;-))
Mit Sicherheit bist du mit denen besser dran, als mit den normalen SPD-Pedalen.

Den neu-erkundeten Singletrail stellt man sich so vor: [Wir haben leider nur vom Start ein Bildchen gemacht; waren dann zu sehr mit balancieren beschäftigt]
Ein Weg von 2-3km? Länge; 10m unterhalb des Traufs, 40-50cm schmal; links Wand, rechts bergab; oft frei, aber z.T. Laub, Schnee. An einer Stelle musste ich absteigen, weil mein "Höhensensor" im Kopf etwas verrückt gespielt hat.

Eine nähere Beschreibung gibt's nicht, aufgrund des Hinweises von Dirk ...   

Wann hast du denn eigentlich vor, deine Lampe zu bauen? Schick mir doch mal den Link, oder setz ihn hier rein.


@ Dirk

Sorry, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat. Bin nicht so der Early-Bird, obwohl ich es mir vornehme   

Hoffe ihr hattet einen tollen Tag! - Das Wetter war ja super, und erst die Fernsicht!

Bin dann heute auch gegen 14Uhr auf eine Runde gegangen, und habe ein bisschen Bilder geknipst.
Übrigens, die neuen Reifen fressen gar nicht mal so viel Energie wie gedacht - sind genial!!!    


Grüße & schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. November 2005)

@ Tobi

war wirklich ein netter Weg, wenn man nicht weis wo der Einstieg ist würde man Ihn ohne weiteres nicht finden. Bei entspechendem Wetter wäre er wohl auch zu 90-95% fahrbar.   Nur im Bereich des Fels-/Wurzelüberhangs kommt man glaube ich um das Schieben nicht herum. 

Vielleicht sollten wir den Weg nächstes Mal in die andere Richtung fahren, fragt sich nur ob Du am Einstieg deinen Downhillrausch   bezwingen kannst oder "vorbeirauschst" (nettes Wortspiel *ggg*).

Prinzipiell fahr ich sehr gerne mit den Klickies, am Samstag hat sich aber dadurch das wir ab und zu absteigen mussten ein stabiler Eis-/Blattklumpen in den Pedalen gebildet, da war's dann nichts mehr mit einklicken. Dann sind die Pedale natürlich etwas ungeschickt auf solchen Trails. Ich werde wohl in Zukunft ab und zu wechseln, je nach Strecke und Mitfahrer     

An der Lampe bin ich schon dran, das Material müsste eigentlich heute geliefert werden. Der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194215

Ich habe allerdings die Liste geändert und bin von dem Bleiakku auf NiMH-Akkus umgestiegen, ich hoffe daß das funktioniert.

Gestern morgen bin ich eine Runde zum Brötchen holen gefahren (auf der Alb sind das 25 km hin und zurück   ), 8° minus, gab ziemlich kalte Finger, war aber trotzdem nett. Nur der Jägermeister ist etwas erschrocken als ich an Ihm vorbei gesaust bin.     

Grüßle und eine schöne Woche für alle
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. November 2005)

@ Tobi,

die Lampe funzt, morgen früh ist der erste Test angesagt. 
       

 
Martin


----------



## BHMDK (21. November 2005)

@ Tobi.
Wie bereits gestern gesagt: kein Problem, kriegen wir garantiert ein anderes Mal auf die Reihe. Wir waren gegen 13:00 Uhr dann durch und insofern hätte es sich für Dich auch nicht so recht gelohnt.
Auch am Farrenberg habe ich wieder was dazugelernt, ein grandioser Trail und wenn Dir der Dreifürstenstein- Abstieg gefällt, dann ist das garantiert genau richtig   

Die Abfahrt in Richtung Belsen ist ein technisch anspruchsvoller Vollgas - Trail der sich ziemlich an der Fallinie orientiert (beim jetzigen Untergrund wohl etwas zu heftig......)

Das mit den Energie fressenden Reifen muss ich mir merken - hochkreativ 

Jungingen steuern wir mal zusammen an, eine bessere Beschreibung kriege ich leider nicht hin, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die Strassen und Wege heissen.

Den Weg, den Ihr gestern gefahren seid, kannste mir ja mal PM-mäßig ein bißchen genauer erklären, vielleicht finden wir den auch mal.....


Gruß und bis dann

Dirk


----------



## ede paul (22. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade erst auf den Thread gestossen und habe beim Überfliegen den ein oder andere Trail wiedererkannt. Wäre interessant sich (gerne per PM) auszutauschen. Kenne so ziemlich jeden Stein zwischen Dreifürstenstein und Rossberg beim Namen. Richtung Killertal, Raichberg ect. verschlägst mich eher seltener, da ich dort eben die guten Trails nicht kenne. 

Wann fahrt Ihr das nächste mal? Wär gerne mal dabei und kann auch gerne mal ne Tour vorschlagen. 

Mit dem Thema Lampenbau befasse ich mich auch gerade. Welche Leuchtmittel verwendet Ihr? Habe in USA mal ne Xenon Birne mit Ballast (sprich Steuerelektronik für die Birne) angefragt. Wär zwar fett ist aber schweineteuer. (zusammen ca. 260.-$). Und dann kommt noch der Akkupack und ein wenig Kleinkram zur Spannungsstabilisierung dazu.....   
Habt Ihr billigere Lösungen, reichen die aufm Trail??

Bis dann...


----------



## Libtech (22. November 2005)

@ ede 

Hi ede!

Cool, noch einen gefunden, der da oben rumcruist!   
Und noch besser, dass du dort so ziemlich jeden Stein kennst.
Ich pers. fahre eigentlich immer nur die eine, von mir beschriebene, Strecke in diesem Gebiet. (Die ja wirklich      ist!)
Meine Hometrails sind nämlich auf/um die/den Burg/Raichberg zu finden. Eigentlich komisch, ist doch beides ungefähr gleich weit von mir entfernt. Irgedwie zieht mich die Seite mehr an, was nicht an der Qualität der Trails liegt, sondern vielleicht eher, dass ich mit Blick auf die Burg aufgewachsen bin   

Wann wir das nächste mal fahren? Hmmm ...? Ich kann momentan nur für mich sprechen: Sonntag/ ca. um 12Uhr oder später. 
Hätte Lust dort (Dreifürstenstein) eine Runde zu fahren. > Soll ja aber schneemäßig gut was runterhauen dieses We .... So am Albtrauf ... tricky, tricky ...  aber lass mich gerne überraschen.
Samstag weiß ich noch nicht, wollte nach Stgt Bars checken. 

Zum Thema Lampenbau kann dir monsterqtreiber/Martin sicherlich weiterhelfen. Er hat sich eine Lampe gebaut, und ist laut pm hochzufrieden     
Wenn mich das Ding auch überzeugt (hab's noch nicht live gesehen), werde ich wohl schnellstmöglich einen der kommenden Winterabende nutzen, und einen Bastelabend einlegen    
Ansonsten finde ich die Topeak HID Enduro ganz okay. Der Preis (ca. 300) ist zwar immer noch sch******** - aber verglichen mit Leistung/Preis einer Lupine vorzuziehen (pers. Meinung). > Das Teil hat dieses bläulich-gleißende Licht, und bezieht es vom gleichen Brennerlieferanten wie Lupine ...
Habe aber, ehrlich gesagt, mehr Lust auf Marke-Eigenbau   

Singst du bei dem Lied auf deiner Homepage?
http://www.zone30.info/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=72&Itemid=51
Warum schämst du dich? Die Akustik-Gitarre gefällt mir   


@ BHMDK

Den Trail, den wir am Sa gefahren sind, habe ich dir ein wenig per pm erläutert. Lustiger wäre es, wenn wir alle mal den Weg zusammen fahren   

Gruß & Happy Trails
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. November 2005)

@ ede paul

wäre super wenn Du mitkommen mal könntest, einen Termin finden wir sicher   Ich schicke Dir per PM mal meine Einkaufsliste, will den Thread nich mit Lampenbau zumüllen, da gibt's schließlich schon einige andere Thread's dazu.

@ Libtech

Sonntag hört sich gut an, ich denke ich bin dabei     Dann kannst Du auch die Lampe mal begutachten.

@ BHMDK

wie sieht's bei Dir am Sonntag aus ?   

Grüßle an alle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (24. November 2005)

@ all:
na dann sag ich vorab mal, wir sehen uns bald. Samstag bin ich leider schon verplant. Wg. Sonntag will ich mal abwarten, was es Morgen runterhaut. Soll ja richtig was runterkommen, dann werden die Trails am Dreifürstenstein ect. wirklich tricky. Wenn´s schneemässig passt bin ich dabei. Die Zeit wär auch ok, bin ebenfalls nicht der "frühe Vogel" Wo trefft Ihr euch immer? An der Domäne?

@ monsterqtreiber:
merci für die PM, werde mir das die Tage mal alles genau durchlesen. Klar das sollten wir hier nicht diskutieren. Freue mich schon Deine Funzel zu begutachten.

@ Libtech:
ja ich hab den Gesang verbrochen, bin allerdings nicht so glücklich darüber, dass diese Aufnahme auf der HP ist, mich hat nur keiner gefragt. Das ist nur ein Proberaummitschnitt mit entsprechend schlechter Qualität. Der Song ist im Original von Joint Venture und wir fanden der Text so geil, dass wir´s ins Programm aufgenommen haben. 
In der Regel schäme ich mich nicht....  

Wenn ich Zeit finde schick ich Dir mal nen Kartenauschnitt zu und zeichne meine Lieblingstrails ein. So wie´s Dir mit "Deiner Seite" geht so gehts mir mit "Meiner". Ich sach ja das würde ich prima ergänzen!

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (24. November 2005)

@ ede paul/Jochen

Stimmt, das würde sich wirklich prima ergänzen, sozusagen Westside (vs.) + Eastside    

Bin auch gespannt, wieviel es tatsächlich am We runterhauen wird! 
Das könnte die erste wirkliche Schneetour in diesem Jahr werden   
Wobei monsterqtreiber/Martin und ich letzten Sa auch ein wenig Schneekontakt hatten.

Ja, bei Schnee könnten die Wurzeln/Trauf am 3F.Stein "tricky" werden. Auf "meiner" Seite gibt's durchaus anspruchsvolles, bei dem ein Fahrfehler aber nicht gleich 20M tiefer endet ;-) Eine "softe-Vertrider-Tour". Man landet halt in den Bäumen/Gestrüpp   

Auf den Kartenausschnitt bin ich gespannt   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (25. November 2005)

Leise rieselt der ....

Also ich könnte Sa und/oder So (Martin meinte ja So - soll mir nur recht sein   ). Ab 13/14 Uhr.
Vielleicht die spätere Zeit, damit wir seine Funzel begutachten können    

Wie sieht's aus Männers?

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. November 2005)

an mir soll's nicht liegen     

Sa und/oder So ab 13/14 Uhr, geht beides bei mir   

Also, der nächste der mitfährt entscheidet, nutzt die Chance !!!!   

Grüßle von dr'alb
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. November 2005)

Hab gerade ne kleine Tiefschneerunde    hinter mir, ich konnte der Sonne nicht wiederstehen   
Hat Spass gemacht (bis auf die Eisplatte unter der Schneewehe   ) ob allerdings der HW1 fahrbar ist bezweifle ich etwas. Aber wenn Ihr's probieren wollt, ich bin dabei.  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (25. November 2005)

Ja ja es rieselt....  wollt ihr bei den Verhältnissen wirklich den HW fahren? Lässt sich sicher machen, kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass richtig Spass aufkommt. 
Wenns nicht noch 30cm hinsetzt wär ich So. mit von der Rutschpartie. 13/14 Uhr passt, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Wie heftig wollt Ihr´s euch im Schnee geben? Hat schon jemand ne Runde im Kopf? 

By the way, gebt mir mal eure Mailadressen durch, dann schick ich euch nen Kartenausschnitt mit meinen Lieblingstrails, Eastside   

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (26. November 2005)

@ ede paul

Also wenn das Wetter morgen so ist, wie heute .... dann wird's genial! - Blue Sky!!!   

Bis morgen haut es wohl kaum 30cm runter; d.h. du bist mit von der (Rutsch-)partie?!

Runde im Kopf haben? Gehe heute Abend auf den Wh-Markt nach BL, Glühweintrinken. Ich habe dann bestimmt ne Runde im Kopf, bzw. einen Kreisel   

Nein, im Ernst: Wir könnten ja eine Runde am Zoller/Raichberg fahren, eine die Martin noch nicht kennt, bzw. nur zum Teil. Sind schöne Singletrails dabei. 

@ Martin:

Oder wir könnten diesen einen "neuen" Weg fahren -von der anderen Richtung; und ihn mit einer Runde verbinden, die du noch nicht gefahren bist.

Ahhhh, am liebsten würd' ich jetzt raus auf's Rad springen!!!! - aber nein, muss den Keller ausmisten ... man kann nicht alles aufschieben   

@ all

Morgen, "!gemütliche!" 2-3 Stunden [zumindest bergauf] mit Singletrails (bergab/Spitzkehren) und finalem laaangem Downhill (60%auf Schotter), evtl. mit kurzer Einkehr zum Aufwärmen zwischendurch? Start an der Domäne um 13.30Uhr?

cya
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (26. November 2005)

Yeahh Wetter passt! Horrido.....

"Gemütlich" hört sich ebenfalls vielversprechend an. 
In dem Fall 13:30Uhr an der Domäne!!   

CU
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. November 2005)

OK,

Sonntag 13:30 an der Domäne   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2005)

Moin Männers,

hatte mich ja als Mitfahrer für das kommende WE angeboten... mußte meine Planung kurzfristig ändern, kann jetzt aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen, daß ich das WE vom 10./11.12. Zeit habe. Dann an beiden Tagen... ich hoffe, wir können dann mal einen gemeinsamen Ausritt starten.  *will-neue-Trails-sehen*


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. November 2005)

@ dangerousD

wär super wenn's klappt    An einem der beiden Tage sicher   

@ all

gibt es am Albtrauf eigentlich nur noch Freerider und Downhiller? Wo sind die Marathon-Leute mit den Hardtails    Meldet euch und fahrt mit. Ich bin auch immer mit dem Hardtail dabei, berab zwar etwas langsamer   aber zu jedem Dowhill gehört auch ein Uphill     .

Also, traut Euch, runter sind bis jetzt alle gekommen.   

Grüßle vom einsamen Hardtail-Fahrer
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (29. November 2005)

@ monsterqtreiber

Nur Freerider und Downhiller?? - Erinnere dich an Ingo ... aber der hat sich ja bekanntlich selber außer Gefecht gesetzt.   

Denke mal, er laboriert noch so zwei Wochen dran rum; will eben, dass es wieder optimal funktioniert ...

Du willst mehr Hardtail-Piloten??? Das ist ja dann für mich noch frustrierender als es ohnehin schon ist ... will mit meinen 15,8 kg nicht immer der Letzte sein   Und irgendwie ziehen die 1,6kg Mehrgewicht allein an den Rädern einen doch merklich zurück ....
Aber egal, da muss man durch      
Denn wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast - zu jedem Uphill, gibt's einen Downhill    

@ ede paul

Danke für die Bilder vom letzten So!


Gruß & ride on


----------



## ede paul (30. November 2005)

@all:
10/11. klingt gut
wenn alle mit bleischweren FR Bikes unterwegs bin sollte ich tatsächlich aus Solidarität die nächste Tour auch mit meinem "grossen" frahren. Dann bin ich das Känguru, das hinterherschaukelt   
Oder doch eher mit dem Hardtail meiner Frau?? Fragen über Fragen....

@ monsterqtreiber:
wenn Du nach dem angesprochenen Kurs auf den Geschmack gekommen bist fährst Du bestimmt auch bald mit mehr als 15kg vollgefedert durch die Gegend. Dann sieht man dich auch bergab nur noch von hinten   

@ libtech:
gern geschehen. Freut mich dass die Weiterleitung geklappt hat. Gib mir doch mal Deine Mailadresse per PM durch. Stichwort: Trails Eastside, oder hat monsterqtreiber den Kartenauschnitt auch schon weitergeleitet?
Sollen wir die Pics hier uppen??

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. November 2005)

@ ede paul

Ich und ein Fully ???? Ich glaub noch nicht dran, aber..... wer weis  

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte, also rein damit. (wenn's geht nicht das "Branding"-Bild   )

@ all

ich wollte mit der Aufforderung an die Hardtail nicht das Tempo steigern sondern nur klarstellen das keiner Bedenken haben muss mitzufahren. Wo ich ohne Schaden runterkomme schaffen das andere auch. 

Also, meldet Euch alle !!! Freerider, Downhiller, Marathon's, CC'ler,..... Bei uns am Albtrauf ist für jeden was dabei   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (30. November 2005)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Also, meldet Euch alle !!! Freerider, Downhiller, Marathon's, CC'ler,..... Bei uns am Albtrauf ist für jeden was dabei
> 
> Grüßle
> Martin


----------



## Backwoods (30. November 2005)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männers,
> 
> hatte mich ja als Mitfahrer für das kommende WE angeboten... mußte meine Planung kurzfristig ändern, kann jetzt aber mit Bestimmtheit sagen, daß ich das WE vom 10./11.12. Zeit habe. Dann an beiden Tagen... ich hoffe, wir können dann mal einen gemeinsamen Ausritt starten.  *will-neue-Trails-sehen*



Wir spielen am 10. zu Hause gegen Schorndorf.

Ich kann also nur am 11.12. wenn ihr den sonntag anpeilt bin auch ich als sonntagsfahrer mal dabei


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Dezember 2005)

@ backwoods

dann peilen wir doch mal   

@ Libtech & ede paul & all other

Wie sieht's bei Euch dieses WE. Wir könnten mal die "Eastside" ins Auge fassen.   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (1. Dezember 2005)

@ monsterqtreiber

Klingt gut - kann aber nur am Sonntag, 4.11. > sagen wir wieder 13.30Uhr?

@ ede p. from da Eastside

HW1 oder hast du was anderes nettes im Angebot?


Gruß


PS: Das Wetter soll aber nicht so toll werden dieses We ....
      Schau' mer mal ...


----------



## ede paul (1. Dezember 2005)

Sa. ist bei mir auch schlecht und So. soll´s nass werden. 
Ich will micht hier nicht als Schönwetterfahrer beschimpfen lassen, aber ca. 3°C und regen.....brrrrr....da mach ich lieber ne Wannensession oder extrem Sofaplattsitzing. 

Schau mer mal was der Sa. bringt. Ne Eastside Tour ist schnell geplant und wenn´s nicht zu übel wird bin ich dabei. Ich würd euch vielleicht auf den Riedernberg bei Öschingen/Talheim entführen....schau mer mal...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Dezember 2005)

OK, dann Sonntag.   Schau'mer mal was das Wetter macht, wir können das ja endgültig noch am Samstag klären.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (3. Dezember 2005)

also ich kneife morgen. Bin zu lecker Kaffe und Kuchen eingeladen worden, ich denke dazu passt das Wetter besser. 

Viel Spass euch, solltet Ihr biken gehen. Vielleicht nächstes WE wieder.

Grüsse


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Dezember 2005)

hast ja recht, morgen ist es glaube ich wirklich zu übel     

Ich kneife auch   Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche wieder.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (4. Dezember 2005)

@ all

s' windet und s' ist nass - aber kein Regen ...

Extrem-couching, Kaffee und Kuchen passt da wirklich besser.

Ich für meinen Teil schau' mal wie das Wetter so um zwei ist, und vielleicht kann ich mich ja (selbst) für ne Runde aufrappeln. 1x Sport die Woche muss schließlich sein


----------



## BHMDK (4. Dezember 2005)

@ all:
wollte mich nur auch mal wieder melden.   
Leider kämpfe ich mit einer Grippe, daher in den letzten 10 Tagen überhaupt keine Aktivitäten......
Für den Start brauche ich dann mal wieder ein paar Grad plus, damit die Sch..... nicht gleich wieder zurück kommt.

Wettertendenz für die nächsten Tage nicht so rosig, malsehen, wann es wieder hinhaut. Ansonsten allen schönes WE.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. Dezember 2005)

Hab mich doch noch aufgerafft und dann ist es auch noch eine etwas längere/härtere Trainigseinheit geworden.    Über 3 Stunden durch den Scheematsch, jetzt tut mir alles weh     

Aber ich bin nicht nass geworden, der Regen hat erst nach meiner Heimkehr angefangen   

Grüßle
und viel Spaß beim extrem-couching
Martin


----------



## ede paul (5. Dezember 2005)

Respekt!! 

War gestern indoor radeln auf meiner Rolle. Ist zwar monoton aber dafür trocken.....musste ja den Kuchen wieder wegstrampeln.....

Grüsse


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Dezember 2005)

@all

und...... wie sieht's jetzt dieses Wochenende aus ?

Morgen, Samstag solls ja ganz anständig werden, wer hat Zeit und Lust ?  
Sonntag siehts eher nach Regen   aus. Also meldet Euch, mir ist beides recht   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (9. Dezember 2005)

@ monsterkuhtreiber

woher kommt eigentlich das "q"? - wie auch immer   

Stimmt, So. soll's Wetter nicht so optimal werden ...

Hatte morgen vor auf eine kleine bike-part Test-Runde zu gehen. 

Was schlägst du vor? 
Ich hätte Lust auf Ha.We.Eins - ein bisschen Wurzelachterbahn fahren.
Nix langes, nur so 1,5-2Stunden. 

Zeit 13.30/>14Uhr<?

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Dezember 2005)

@ tobi

das q kommt von der Q => BMW-Boxer       

Zeit und Weg OK  , Du weist aber das bei uns hier oben 5 cm Schnee liegen  

Treffpunkt? Sollen wir oben einsteigen? also von Ringingen aus? 

grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (9. Dezember 2005)

Start siehe Pm. 5 cm Schnee?? > "Hhmmm ...."
Egal. 
Könnens ja mal versuchen, wenn's nichts ist, können wir ja ein wenig unterhalb fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (9. Dezember 2005)

@all

Hat noch jemand Lust mitzufahren ???? Startzeit und Treffpunkt per PM


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2005)

Morgähn! Weihnachtsfeiern sind doch wat schönes!  Wenn's Wetter paßt, bin ich (heute oder auch morgen) dabei... Bitte auch mir mal den Treffpunkt per PM zukommen lassen. Werde so gegen elf/halb zwölf (das ist kurz vor Mittag  )nochmal ins Forum schauen. Wenn Ihr Euch gegen halb zwei trefft, sollte mir das dicke reichen...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Dezember 2005)

@dangerousD

Freut uns das Du mitfährst   , Treffpunktbeschreibung ist per PM an Dich raus.

Grüßle von d'r Alb ra
Martin


----------



## Libtech (10. Dezember 2005)

@ dagerousD, Thomas & monsterqtreiber

War klasse heute - Schön, dass ihr dabei wart   

Und es hat sich mehr als gezeigt: 2.5 Schlappen mit je 1.3kg gehören an ein DH-Bike .... Morgen kommen gleich die anderen drauf - sonst fährt man ja in der Ebene so, als wenn's bergauf geht ;-)

cu
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (10. Dezember 2005)

@ all:
war geschäftlich unterwegs  bin gestern spät heim gekommen und hab total vergessen ne Info zu hinterlassen. 

Hab heute bei meinem Kumpel (übrigends auch Biker, allerdings mit einem Kälteproblem) aufm Bau geholfen......und das bei dem Wetter.......narrrggggg.  Musste ein paar mal an euch denken...ob sie wohl fahren.....???

Freut mich dass Ihr heute unterwegs wart.   NEID!!!  

Wie siehts bei euch morgen aus?? Würde evtl. mein Mädel mitnehmen.


----------



## dangerousD (10. Dezember 2005)

@martin & tobi

Jau, war gut heute. Danke für die Führung! Wenn auch meist von hinten  Spaß hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht! Beim nächsten Mal checken wir dann mal die Wege, die eher mit Gefälle verbunden sind... vielleicht schon nächstes Wochenende??? Hätte Zeit!

Morgen sieht es eher schlecht aus mit einem Besuch auf der Alb, wir gehen zu einem lokalen halblegalen Spot... mit Gefälle!   Allerdings wird das wohl vom Wettergott abhängig sein.

@ede_paul

Wenn man sich bewegt, ist's gar nicht so kalt    Trotzdem habe ich nicht schlecht geschaut, als das Thermometer im Auto -4°C angezeigt hat. An einer windgeschützten Stelle, wohlgemerkt. 


Bis denne

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. Dezember 2005)

@ dangerousD+Thomas+Tobi

  hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn mich der Trail heute fahrtechnisch gefordert hat, aber man(n) kann ja nur dazulernen.   

Ihr zwei seid aber auch auf dem Trail abgegangen wie eine Rakete, RESPEKT   

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (11. Dezember 2005)

@ dangerousD: ich hab kein Kälteproblem, hatte damit meinen Kumpel gemeint der im Winter immer kneift. -4°C sind dennoch nicht zu verachten. 
Hab heut Mittag von montsterqtreiber gehört, dass ihr ordentlich auf´m Trail abgegangen seid. Vielleicht klappts ja kommendes WE, sich auf dem Trail kennenzulernen.    

@ montsterqtreiber: hat Spass gemacht heut mittag.... hab das Pic mal hochgeladen. 


wünsch euch allen ne angenehme Woche!!

CU
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. Dezember 2005)

@ede paul

ja, war ne nette Tour   lange bergauf und dann steil bergab, incl. "Bobbahn"   
Und nochmal meine Anerkennung an Silvi   , die meisten Frauen würden bei solchen Abfahrten streiken.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (12. Dezember 2005)

@ede_paul

Jau, würd' mich freuen, wenn's klappt! Und sooo übel sind wir gar nicht abgegangen. War ja schließlich feucht und den Weg kannten wir auch nicht  

Mal schauen, was der Wetterbericht für das nächste Wochenende so hergibt. Es soll ja ordentlich schneien... schau'n mer mal! Solange es nicht Naben-tief ist, geht das ja immer noch!


----------



## ede paul (14. Dezember 2005)

@ all: 
habe beschlossen kommendes WE die Skisaison zu eröffnen.  

Viel Spass solltet Ihr bei dem angekündigten Schneewetter fahren gehen.

Grüsse!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Dezember 2005)

@ede paul

viel Spass dabei und brich Dir nicht die Haxen.   Für mich ist das nichts, was keine Bremsen hat    fahr ich nicht, da bin ich zu feige  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (14. Dezember 2005)

@ ede P

Ski-hard und genieß' den Schnee! 
Werde nächste Woche auch mal kurz in die Alpen starten - habe Feeeeeeeerien!

sl
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (15. Dezember 2005)

@libtech: Neid!!    
Viel Spass auf den sicherlich noch relativ leeren Pisten, ich werde sie am WE für Dich einfahren! 

@mqt: danke, wie bereits erwähnt gib es die Backenbremse....  

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit! Hatte ja meinen Besuch für dieses WE angemeldet... da das Wetter morgen nicht so wirklich toll werden soll, tendiere ich eher zu Sonntag. Da soll zumindest ein wenig die Sonne scheinen. In Verbindung mit frischem Schnee ist das eine tolle Mischung...

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Ist die Alb schon unter Schneebergen  vergraben oder kann man stollenbereift Spaß haben? Und wer hätte Zeit und Lust auf einen Ausritt am Sonntag?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Dezember 2005)

@ dangerousD

ich glaube dieses WE siehts schlecht aus   Heute musste ich den ganzen Tag shoppen   und morgen haben wir Gäste eingeladen  , wird also nichts mit einer Tour bei mir.

Der Rest vom Fest ist glaube ich beim Skifahren.

Ich wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spass im Schnee  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (17. Dezember 2005)

@ monsterq

Ne, bin nicht beim Skifahren - ich hab nur ein Brett unter den Füßen ... Gehe aber erst Mitte nächster Woche.

@ dangerousD

Morgen werde ich zu 90% fahren gehen. "Muss" Plätzchen backen - :-((( -
esse sie lieber ))
Versuche das Backen aber auf den Vormittag zu verschieben, und schaue ob ich bis 13/14 Uhr fertig werde. 
Könnten ja dann eine Runde drehen gehen. (siehe pm)

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Dezember 2005)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> @ monsterq
> 
> Ne, bin nicht beim Skifahren - ich hab nur ein Brett unter den Füßen ... Gehe aber erst Mitte nächster Woche.




Sorry, das ist für so einen Bretterunterdiefüßeschnallverweigerer wie mich alles das selbe - nämlich viel zu gefährlich   

trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2005)

@monsterQ & libtech

Bei den Verhältnissen ist ein oder sind zwei Bretter unter den Füssen sicher nicht verkehrt... aber mit Rädern (und Bremsen  ) macht es ja auch Spaß. Wenn es morgen allerdings nicht klappt, wäre ich auch nicht sooo böse. Dann könnte ich nachmittags noch zum Squash mit einem Kumpel gehen...

Tobi - also bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid geben. Siehe PM


----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2005)

Trulla-la und hallo, da bin ich schon wieder! Habe gerade mit Thomas telefoniert. Er hat dieses WE Bereitschaft und kann sich nicht so weit aus dem Raum Herrenberg heraus bewegen. Allein fahr' ich aber auch nicht auf die Alb... haben also beschlossen, über den Mittag hier im Schönbuch eine Runde zu drehen.

@tobi

Falls Du Lust hast, Dir die Fahrtstecke nicht zu weit ist und Du das Plätzchen backen verschieben kannst  , bist Du herzlich eingeladen. Wir starten um elf in Herrenberg... Meine Nummer hast Du ja, meld' Dich einfach, wenn es klappt! Ansonsten sehen wir uns wohl erst im nächsten Jahr wieder, bin über die Feiertage nicht im Ländle...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Dezember 2005)

@Libtech + dangerousD

sied nicht traurig wenns heute nicht klappt, wir hatten heute morgen -8°C und ca. 10-15 cm Neuschnee, ich glaube Neudeutsch nennt man das "Suboptimal"   

Also ich bin heute morgen lieber laufen gegangen, war mir ehrlich gesagt zu kalt zum radeln.   OK, ich bin ein bekennendes Weichei   

Viel Spaß heute, egal was Ihr tut
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (19. Dezember 2005)

@monsterQ
Wir waren dann doch getrennt unterwegs... hier in Herrenberg gab es zwar auch einiges an Neuschnee, aber fahrbar war es dennoch - bei um die 0°C auch nicht zu kalt.

@all
Wünsche an dieser Stelle schon mal einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann, ein paar ruhige Tage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Bin ab dem 22. dann erst mal nicht mehr im Ländle, sondern auf Eltern-und-Freunde-Besuchs-Tour...
Wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr, denn es gibt ja noch einige Trails zu erkunden  Ride on!

Bis denne

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Dezember 2005)

@all

ich wünsche Euch auch allen schon mal ein schönes Weihnachtfest.

Und schenkt euch was schönes: Die Anmeldung zum Albstadtmarathon hat kurz geöffnet http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/anmeldung.html  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (21. Dezember 2005)

@ all:

hohoho....
auch ich wünsche allen "Mitdemfahrradimwaldrumfahrern" ein frohes und gemütliches Fest und nen guten Rutsch.    

Lasst es euch gut gehen!

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (23. Dezember 2005)

@ all

Danke, kann mich dem nur anschließen: 

 Frohes Fest    und guten Rutsch (auch auf den Trails)


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. Dezember 2005)

ich schneie einfach mal wieder bei Euch so rein, um zu sehen, was so geht in der nächsten Zeit.

hatte ja leider nochmals einen Rückfall bekommen (gesundheitlich - nicht vom Rad gefallen, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen).

Dann ein bischen kürzer getreten mit dem Biken, wetter war ja auch nicht immer so toll und auch beruflich noch ein bischen zu tun.

Nun habe ich wieder ein paar Tage zeit und auch Lust zum biken. Seid Ihr denn zwischen den Jahren überhaupt da und gegebenenfalls motiviert zu fahren.

Ist es bei Euch überhaupt noch drin mit biken oder alles im Schnee versunken.
Obwohl- snowbiking ist auch ganz llustig, man fällt vor allem weich  

Viele Grüße
Henrik


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Dezember 2005)

@weisser_rausch

Hi Henrik,

gute Idee, das mit dem biken   Hier oben auf der Alb ist es aber glaube ich im Moment nicht wirklich sinnvoll   Es liegen ca. 10 cm Pappschnee, die bremsen gewaltig. Alles oberhalb 600 m wird glaube ich schwierig.

ede_paul und ich müssen nach den Feiertagen arbeiten, Libtech wollte glaube ich boarden gehen. (Oder bist Du da Tobi   )

am 26. oder am 30.12. könnte ich vielleicht was möglich machen, also wer hat Lust?  

Grüßle
Martin

PS: nochmal schöne Weihnachten an alle


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. Dezember 2005)

@Martin:
wie ist denn der Schnee in der Höhe - wenn er nicht matschig ist, wärs ja lustig, durch den Tiefschnee zu surfen - man fällt ja weich. Bergauf ists zwar anstrengend, aber man muss ja nicht so sehr Höhenmeter fressen wie sonst.
Im Winter gehts ja auch darum sich ein bischen an der frischen Luft zu bewegen und etwas Spass zu haben - ohne großen Ehrgeiz. Zu lange draußen ist dann oft kontraproduktiv - ne Tagestour bei um die 0° und Wind z. B. 

Einen weihnachtlichen Gruß auf die Alb und reiche Beute  
weisser_rausch


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. Dezember 2005)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> @Martin:
> wie ist denn der Schnee in der Höhe - wenn er nicht matschig ist, wärs ja lustig, durch den Tiefschnee zu surfen - man fällt ja weich.



Ich komm gerade von einer kleine Runde   bin das meiste auf der Straße gefahren weil der Schnee so matschig ist das wirklich jeder Meter ein Kampf ist , trotz grober Stollenreifen keinerlei Spurtreue


----------



## Libtech (25. Dezember 2005)

@ monsterqtreiber/all

Hi, du hattest vorgeschlagen am 26. biken zu gehen? Ich wäre dabei - war seit unserem letzten gemeinsamen Ausflug (vor 'ner Ewigkeit) nicht mehr draußen auf dem Rad - ich dreh` so langsam durch, und heute klappt's bei mir wahrscheinlich auch nicht > d.h. ich bin morgen auf alle Fälle unterwegs. Lust um die Burg + .... zu kurven?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi Tobi,

heute siehts schlecht aus, ich muss leider arbeiten   . Dank der jährlichen (und jetzt endgültigen) Abschaffung der Eigenheimzulage bin ich das aus den letzten Jahren gewohnt, aber was sein muss ......  

Grüßle von dr'Alb ra
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

also ich wäre durchaus motiviert, die Tage mal ne Runde auf der Alb zu drehen.

Ist bei Euch in der nächsten Zeit was biketechnisch geplant. Ich bin recht flexibel, was Tag und Zeit anbelangt. 

Viele Grüße Henrik


----------



## ede paul (27. Dezember 2005)

@ all:
bei mir geht dieses Jahr biketechnisch nichts mehr. 

Guten Rutsch....ins neue Jahr und auf den Trails...


----------



## Libtech (1. Januar 2006)

@ all

Hi, Jungs! Wünsche euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2006 !  

Damit dieser Thread mal wieder oben ist   kommt hier die Aufforderung diese Woche biken zu gehen!
Also wie sieht's aus? Morgen, 2.1 / Übermorgen ?? 
Muss irgendwie den Rest-Alkohol aus dem Körper bringen ...  

@ martin

Soll dir von Ingo (Sturzpilot) ausrichten, dass er ab dem 10.1. wieder voll dabei ist!! Er hat in Eigenregie auch Werbung gemacht, so dass wir noch ein paar mehr sind. Einer seiner Vorsätze für das neue Jahr ist, einen festen Tag in der Woche zu finden um biken zu gehen! Na, wenn das mal nix ist ;-)

SL
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Januar 2006)

@all

schließe mich Libtech an und wünsche Euch allen ebenfalls ein Gesundes, erfolgreiches und Biketechnisch anspruchsvolles Jahr 2006.

@Libtech
morgen und übermorgen geht bei mir nichts  Ich lass mich mit meiner Holden in einem Wellness-Tempel verwöhnen  Außerdem hab ich den Restalkohol schon los, ich war heute schon 2 Stunden / 40 km Biken.  

Das mit Ingo hört sich gut an, jetzt müssen wir nur noch den richtigen Tag, und vor allem den ersten Termin finden. Vom 08. bis 12. bin ich allerdings nicht da, Ich geh zum biken (allerdings mit Motor  ) nach Mallorca für 4 Tage  . Danach muss ich wahrscheinlich erstmal alles aufarbeiten so das ich voraussichtlich erst am 21./22. wieder zur Verfügung stehe.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (2. Januar 2006)

wünsche allen ein suuuuper Jahr 2006.  

@mqt: na da wünsch ich vieeel Spass und fall net, gell.

@ all: wäre kommendes WE wieder mit von der Partie, wenns Wetter mitmacht.

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Januar 2006)

Na Jungs, zwischen den Jahren ward ihr wohl etwas faul oder (zumindest biketechnisch).

Hab mir dann hier das volle Programm mit Winterbiken gegeben (4X letzte Woche). Ja auch bei uns lag jede Menge Schnee herum.
War richtig spaßig - brauche jetzt aber neue Kettenblätter und neues Ritzel.

Wann gehts denn bei Euch auf der Alb wieder mal raus zum Biken?

Grüße Henrik

P. S. Natürlich ein gutes Neues Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (3. Januar 2006)

@ Henrik/ all

Wann's wieder rauf auf die Alb zu biken geht? > Ich dachte da an Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Denke bin zu 80% ab Fr. beim Schneebrettfahren übers Wochenende.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Januar 2006)

Hey Jungs,

wie siehts aus ??? Zu kalt zum biken oder sollen wir heute oder morgen ne Runde drehen?

Grüßle von dr'alb ra
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. Januar 2006)

Tja, zu spät, war heut ne schöne Runde auf den gefrorenen, leicht schneebedeckten trails drehen, macht richtig laune. Und morgen gehts zum Langlaufen und vielleicht ne kleine Alpinrunde im Schwarzwald.

Grüße vom weissen Rausch


----------



## ede paul (15. Januar 2006)

Jau war gestern auch noch nach getaner Arbeit ganz spontan unterwegs. Puhhh...hab einiges hochgetragen. Bin dann vom Dreifürstenstein also vom HW1 nach Belsen abgefahren...interessante Aktion bei blankem Eis aufm Trail. 
Auf halber Strecke sind mir Wanderer mit Steigeisen (kein Scheiss) begegnet, das sagt alles.  
War deshalb heute lieber mal nur zu Fuss unterwegs.  
Bei solchen Verhältnissen wären sicher Martins Hometours besser geeignet als der Albtrauf. 

In diesem Sinne vielleicht kommendes Wochenende. Nice week euch allen.

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Januar 2006)

Ja, war nett am Samstag  

Ich bin meine Runde gefahren (gerutscht ???), war eigentlich ganz ok dank Spikes am Vorderreifen  Nur als die Eisfläche dann 3 m breit war hat mich mein Hinterrad überholt  und rückwärts fahren kann ich noch nicht so gut  

Last uns mal das nächste WE ins Auge fassen, bei Euch im "Tiefland" liegt ja kaum noch Schnee  

Grüßle von den Highlands
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. Januar 2006)

Genau, deshalb bin ich ja auch in die Höhe gekommen.

Allerdings nicht mit Reifen unten drunter, sondern mit was langem und schmalem.
Hat Spass gemacht. Und die Trails fetzen jetzt richtig - gefrorener Boden und ab und zu ne Schneedecke.

Grüße auf die Alb.


----------



## Libtech (20. Januar 2006)

@ all

Ich muss dieses We passen. Wie auch die letzten 2 Wochen. Ich laboriere immer noch an meiner Erkältung rum. Ist zwar nur noch Husten, aber das was da teilweise rauskommt is' nich' gut: Hab' ich mit dreißig meine "Tage" bekommen? 
Nächstes We bin (will) ich wieder am Start (sein)!  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (20. Januar 2006)

@ all: war gerade noch ne Runde biken, bevors am WE wieder regnet. Ist ne riesen Sauerei, einmal quer über eine Wiese und man erkennt sich selbst nicht wieder, im Wald ist´s noch heftiger.
Werde mich deshalb dieses WE dem Wetter geschlagen geben.  

allen die ne Runde fahren wünsch ich viel Spass und ne gute Waschmaschine. 

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Januar 2006)

@all
komme auch gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurück, etwas nass, etwas dreckig, etwas kalt - also  
Ich hoffe noch auf Sonntag, mal sehn. aber wenn Ihr schwächelt werd ich wohl alleine losziehen müssen.  Morgen muss ich leider Arbeiten  

@Libtech
Gute Besserung, kurier das lieber richtig aus.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Januar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich deshalb dieses WE dem Wetter geschlagen geben.



kannste nicht machen   Kämpfe, gib nicht auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (20. Januar 2006)

@mqt: Sonntag hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt...hab Montag früh einen Kundentermin im hohen Norden und fahre So. mittag bereits los.
Ich bin mir sicher wir finden noch andere versiffte Wochenenden.... 
Dann können wir ja "das Gesicht das noch erkennbar ist verliert" spielen.  

@ libtech: Gute Besserung!

Apropos, checkt mal den Link: http://17752.homepagemodules.de/t57f2-bikepark-Albstadt.html

Das wird ein spassiger Sommer....


----------



## dangerousD (20. Januar 2006)

@libtech

Gute Besserung  Vielleicht solltest Du mal zum Doc gehen mit Deinem Auswurf... Tipp: mit Tampons wirst Du der Sache nicht Herr!  

@all

Habe mir ja fest vorgenommen, Euch auf der Alb wieder zu besuchen. Aber ich warte lieber, bis es wieder etwas trockener ist. Das Putzen ist immer so nervig  War heute - nach langer Abstinenz - mal wieder auf einer BMX-Bahn. Hatte mir das Ganze eigentlich trockener (und daher sauberer) vorgestellt - na ja, nun steht meine Hose im Keller neben dem Bike 

@Albstadt
Da wurde ja einiges gebaut! Gut zu wissen... so, wie es aussieht, kann man dort jede Menge Spaß haben. Der Sommer wird gut  Schöne Abwechslung zu Todtnau und Wildbad!


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungs, 

ist bei Euch grad auch fast alles außerhalb asphaltierter Strassen bös vereist?
Oder geht was auf der Alb?

Bei dem geplanten Bikepark in Albstadt, hats da einen Skilift?

Fragen, Fragen Fragen - ich hoffe, ich nerv Euch net und jemand weiss auch die Antwort.

Viele Grüße auf die Alb!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. Januar 2006)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ist bei Euch grad auch fast alles außerhalb asphaltierter Strassen bös vereist?
> Oder geht was auf der Alb?
> ...



Ist vielleicht zu spät, aber trotzdem:
Ja  
Ja  

Du nervst doch nicht, eher der Sch..... Schnee, die Glätte und der Winter der mich am Biken hindert


----------



## ede paul (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

und war jemand von euch biken am Wochenende??  

Ich sitze gerade mehr auf der Rolle, muss dangerousD recht geben, die Putzerei von Bike und Klamotten kann ganz schön nerven....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Januar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> und war jemand von euch biken am Wochenende??
> 
> Ich sitze gerade mehr auf der Rolle, muss dangerousD recht geben, die Putzerei von Bike und Klamotten kann ganz schön nerven....



Hallo ede paul,

aber klar doch  Bin beim Ice Rider in Schömberg mitgefahren, hab das Feld zwar von hinten angeschoben, Spass hat es aber trotzdem gemacht  

Es war aber teilweise spiegelglatt. Die Profis sind zwar alle mit normalen Reifen gefahren, aber die Hobbybiker die das versucht haben hatten massive Probleme  und sind reihenweise gestürzt. Ich hab mich trotz Spikes auch einmal hingelegt   War wohl mal kurz etwas unaufmerksam  

@all
Irgenwie seid Ihr wohl gerade alle nicht gut zu motivieren  Wie siehts denn nächstes WE aus ???

Grüßle von der Alb
Monster Q Treiber


----------



## Libtech (30. Januar 2006)

@ monsterkuhtreiber ;-)

Ice Rider? > Respect! Du gibst dir's wirklich  

Sind wir gerade nicht zu motivieren?   Scheint ein weing so; der Thread ist doch kein Fleisch, das (unten auf der page) vor sich hin gammeln darf ;-)

@ all

Also pusht das "Ding" mal wieder in die Spitzenplätze!

War übrigens diesen Sa in Albstadt/Tailfingen (15min von mir), und wollte den Park mal begutachten. Von unten nix gesehen  
Denke ich werde die Tage mal wieder hochfahren, und ne kleine Runde am Lift boarden gehen, sofern er am Do offen hat. Dann müsste man ja was sehen können. Nehme mal meine DigiCam mit, um ein paar Winterimpressionen einzufangen.

Weiß nicht, ob ich dieses We biken gehe (50/50), will eigentlich nach überstandener Lungenentzündung mich auf dem board austoben. 

Trotzdem sollten wir demnächst mal wieder zsm. auf die Trails!  

@ ede paul

Wieso die (äußeren) Klamotten waschen? Lohnt sich doch nicht wirklich, da sie beim nächsten Mal sowieso wieder eingesaut werden ;-)

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## dangerousD (30. Januar 2006)

@Schnee
Also hier in Herrenberg liegt wenig Schnee. Der ist inzwischen dem Eis gewichen. Motiviert bin ich, letzte Woche habe ich erst einen 2h-Nightride gemacht. Sehr lustig, aber auch glatt. Habe endlich auch mal einen 180er bergauf geschafft - ohne mit den Rädern vom Boden abzuheben! Wie das geht? Nur auf Eis 

Will die Woche noch mal los, Wetter soll sich ja halten. Am WE ist Boarden angesagt....

@libtech
... und da kommst Du ins Spiel: Bock auf Fellhorn am Sonntag? Weitere Infos gibt es im Ausflugs-Thread (Stuttgart und Umgebung) oder am Telefon


----------



## ede paul (31. Januar 2006)

@ libtech: Waschen muss sein, ich sau mich immer so richtig ein. Wenn irgendwo ein Dreckloch ist, finde ich das garantiert. Ich hab da irgendwie nen 7. Sinn.   

Aktuelle Bilder von Albstadt wären extrem mild!! Bin auch schon unten gestanden und konnte nichts erkennen. Na ja irgendwo müssen die Rampen ja stehen.... 

@mqt: Respekt!! Da krieg ich glatt ein schlechtes Gewissen bei dem Traininsrückstand   
Nimm mal Gas raus....da kommen wir ja nie mehr hinterher... 
Du könntest jedoch unsere schweren Freerider die Alb hochkurbeln, dass wir wieder ne Chance haben den Anschluss zu halten..  
Nee im Ernst echt super wie du abgehst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (31. Januar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest jedoch unsere schweren Freerider die Alb hochkurbeln, ...



OK, wenn man euch so mal wieder für eine Bikrunde motivieren könnte, wär vielleicht kein schlechtes Training  Ich befürchte nur das das Material mehr ausmacht als Du denkst   ==> also das Ihr dann oben warten müsstet. Ich bin seit dem IceRider etwas demoralisiert was meinen Trainingszustand angeht  

Also, was geht am Wochenende? 

Ihr könnt auch mal zu mir kommen, ne kleine Runde im Felatal und Laucherttal würde ich schon zusammen bekommen, ist aber doch mehr Konditionsbetont  und es liegt einiges an Schnee / Glatteis.  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (31. Januar 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Habe endlich auch mal einen 180er bergauf geschafft - ohne mit den Rädern vom Boden abzuheben! Wie das geht? Nur auf Eis



Und, gestanden   oder gefolgen  ? Mit 10 Punkten in der Flugwertung hab ich das in den letzten 2 Wochen auch 3mal geschafft


----------



## Libtech (31. Januar 2006)

@ dangerousD

Fellhorn am So? - Klingt sauber! - bin dabei. Melde mich.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Libtech (3. Februar 2006)

@ (Hirnlose) Freerider   + Interessenten

Habe gestern die Anlage in AS-Tailfingen (Nachmittagboarden+ Flutlicht bis 21.00) gecheckt - Bilder sind online!  (Anm.: Rote Linie)
Mein respect fÃ¼r diejenigen, die den "big jump" nehmen .... (mit dem board okay, aber mit bike??) Mir tut's mit dem bike die rookie size  
AuÃerdem hat's noch diverse tables und ein fettes Holzrail.

Preise fÃ¼r den Skilift (gleich wie im Sommer??): 18er Karte fÃ¼r 6â¬ - Da kann man nicht meckern!!

PS: Ein groÃer DANK an die Jungs, die den bikepark auf die Beine gestellt haben! Thumbs up!!

GruÃ
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (7. Februar 2006)

@ libtech: super Pics!! Bin gespannt wie´s wirkt wenn man auf der Rampe steht ich glaube die Dimensionen lassen sich auf dem Bild nicht wirklich abschätzen.
Mir wird´s wohl auch die Rookie-Size tun.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2006)

Wenn Tobi hier schon die Fotos von der DH-Strecke bringt, möchte ich Euch mein neues Spielzeug für die DH-Saison 2006 auch nicht länger vorenthalten. Ist gestern abend fertig geworden und wie ich finde, sogar recht hübsch  Natürlich werden auch weiter Touren gefahren, keine Sorge! Wofür habe ich schließlich drei Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Februar 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wie ich finde, sogar recht hübsch



Was heist hier hübsch ? Sieht doch richtig Klasse aus  

Schreib doch mal was zu den verbauten Komponenten  und was das Teil so wiegt wie es da steht.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls allzeit gute Fahrt damit  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (13. Februar 2006)

Hi Martin,

also zum gewicht kann ich nicht sooo viel sagen. Irgendwo zwischen 19 und 20kg, schätze ich. Zugegeben, das ist für ein DH-Race-Bike schon etwas viel - aber ich komme in voller Montur ja auch auf 100kg. Da brauche ich am Rad nicht zu sparen...

Was die Teile angeht: Rahmen is' eh klar, steht ja drauf  Dann eine 2004er Boxxer Team mit frischem Lack , Antrieb komplett SRAM/Truvativ (Holzfeller-Kurbel, Howitzer-Innenlager, X9-Schaltwerk, X7-Shifter, Kassette, Kette ebenfalls SRAM), Laufräder: vorn DT340 mit Mavic D321 (ja, die gute alte aus Restbeständen), Maxxis Minion DH F in 42a (Super Tacky für super Grip), hinten Hügi FR mit 12mm Steckachse, Mavic EX729 und Maxxis Minion DH R in 60a (für nette Drifts). Time Freeride Pedale (bin auch am Downhiller auf Click-Pedale umgestiegen) und sehr geschmeidige Formula Oro K24 Bremsen. Tolle Optik, noch bessere Verzögerung  Der Rest sind dann Teile von BBB (gut und günstig, ich werde noch zum Schwaben) und Point.

Das sollte Deine Fragen hinreichend beantworten  Ach ja, und ich bin verdammt stolz auf meinen neuen Hobel


----------



## ede paul (14. Februar 2006)

@dangerousD:
was soll man da noch sagen......exterm mild....   
Ist echt ein geiles Teil!!
Wie siehts mit fahren aus? Ist doch die Höchststrafe so ein Bike dastehen zu haben und draussen nur Glatteis anzutreffen.

Hoffe bei Dir den Sommer ein wenig Fahrtechnikunterricht zu bekommen  , du machst das ja schon länger...... 

Gott lass Frühling werden......

Grüsse an alle!


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> @dangerousD:
> was soll man da noch sagen......exterm mild....
> Ist echt ein geiles Teil!!
> Wie siehts mit fahren aus? Ist doch die Höchststrafe so ein Bike dastehen zu haben und draussen nur Glatteis anzutreffen.


 
Was soll ich sagen, bin halt ein harter Kerl und vertrage diesen psychischen Steß  Im Ernst: ich habe jetzt eh' noch eine Meniskus-OP vor mir, vor Anfang April ist an richtiges DH-Fahren sowieso nicht zu denken. Und das Bike an der Wand (ja, es darf in der Wohnung bleiben   ) ist ein Mega-Anreiz, rechtzeitig wieder trainieren zu gehen. Momentan fahre ja ja "nur" Touren, das wird nach der OP nicht anders sein. Dann allerdings öfter, momentan ist das Wetter ja meist suboptimal.



			
				ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe bei Dir den Sommer ein wenig Fahrtechnikunterricht zu bekommen  , du machst das ja schon länger......


 
Kann man so sagen... was aber auch viel für die Technik bringt, ist im Winter weiterhin fahren (siehe oben ). So ein Ritt über Schnee und Eis bringt ein gutes Gefühl für's Rad. Das sollte schon vorhanden sein, bevor man den schnellen Bergab-Ritt übt   Aber ich stehe natürlich gern mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen zur Verfügung!



			
				ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Gott lass Frühling werden......
> 
> Grüsse an alle!


 
Genau meine Worte...


----------



## ede paul (15. Februar 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Im Ernst: ich habe jetzt eh' noch eine Meniskus-OP vor mir, vor Anfang April ist an richtiges DH-Fahren sowieso nicht zu denken.



Au weia, da wünsch ich Dir alles Gute bei Deiner Meniskus-OP und vor allem eine schnelle Genesung!!! V.a. keinen  Arzt.



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Bike an der Wand (ja, es darf in der Wohnung bleiben   )


 
Du bist echt richtig hart. Das ist ja wie wenn deine Traumfrau sagt: "wollen wir nicht einfach nur Freunde sein."  



			
				dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man so sagen... was aber auch viel für die Technik bringt, ist im Winter weiterhin fahren (siehe oben ). So ein Ritt über Schnee und Eis bringt ein gutes Gefühl für's Rad. Das sollte schon vorhanden sein, bevor man den schnellen Bergab-Ritt übt   Aber ich stehe natürlich gern mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen zur Verfügung!


 
du hast vollkommen recht!! Ich war auch immer brav unterwegs die letzten Wochen. Nur waren es immer recht kurzfristige und kurze Aktionen, nach dem Motto, erst die Arbeit dann das Biken bevors duster wird. Somit konnte ich euch vorab nie zusagen, leider.   Aber das Fahren in "autoreifenbreiten" Schneespuren schärft das Gleichgewicht. 
Das Problem bei mir im DH ist, dass immer die Vernunft mitfährt  , während Kids ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste an einem vorbeiballern, so geschehen in Todtnau und Wildbad. Stehe halt insgesamt noch zu viel auffer Bremse, was natürlich für den Flow nicht gerade zuträglich ist. Da könnte der ein oder andere Tip in der Praxis nicht schaden...freu mich schon.

@ all: dieses WE solls ja regnen, ich denke nach dem Schnee gibt das eine Mega-Sauerei. Wollt Ihr dennoch losziehen?
Mich würde die Region von Martin mal interessieren, vielleicht wenns nicht ganz so schweinemässig ist.

bis dann
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jochen,

bis jetzt haben wir noch richtig fett Schnee  aber es regnet kräftig, könnte also bis zum Wochenende klappen.

Letzten Sonntag war ich auch biken, musste aber auch mal 5 km schieben  , im 30 cm Neuschnee im Fehlatal war kein fahren möglich.

Also, wir können ja schon mal planen: Samstag oder Sonntag?

Ihr merkt, ich bin richtig heiss  (war auch gerade 90min auf dem Hometrainer  ). Also, wer ist dabei?

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2006)

Dieses WE bin ich schneemäßig verplant... bevor es dem Meniskus an den Kragen geht, wird noch einmal Snow geboardet  oder wie das heißt. Bin Samstag an der Kanzelwand, und auf Biken im tiefen Matsch am Sonntag habe ich nicht wirklich Bock.

@libtech
Wie steht's - noch mal Bock auf einen Ausflug mit mir und 'nem Kumpel? Könnte Dir auch einen Platz im Auto anbieten - dann geht's schneller


----------



## Libtech (16. Februar 2006)

@ DangerousD

Zu deinem bike: Sieht scharf aus!  Und die Gabel - ich ziehe meinen Hut - hast du perfekt lackiert!

Zum boarden: Lust hätte ich schon. Falls ich mitkomme, melde ich mich per sms. War übrigens letztes We in Balderschwang - sooo geil! Es gab eine Menge Tiefschnee!

cu
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (17. Februar 2006)

@ede_paul
wie sieht's jetzt aus bei Dir  Samstag oder Sonntag  

Ich versuche gerade noch ein paar Leute zu motivieren, mal sehn was draus wird   Bei uns hat es heute nacht wieder ein bisschen geschneit, evtl. müssen wir doch ins "Unterland" ausweichen.

@all
*Wer hat noch Lust sich richtig dreckig zu machen ???*


----------



## ede paul (17. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> Also, wir können ja schon mal planen: Samstag oder Sonntag?
> 
> ...



muss schon wieder passen am WE, kann leider nichts festes ausmachen, da ich nicht weiss wie es bei mir zeitlich hinaut.  
Am Samstag hab ich ein Konzert zu spielen   und Sonntag wir die Party aufgeräumt.  


Viel Spass den Snowboardern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (19. Februar 2006)

OK, nachdem ihr alle nicht zu motivieren ward oder keine Zeit hattet hab ich mich halt alleine dreckig gemacht. Einmal rund um den Überlinger See - mit ein paar netten Anstiegen und Trails  

Die Gegend wäre glaube ich mit einem Local recht intressant  und vor allem ziemlich schneefrei   , wir sollten uns mal umhören wer dort unten unterwegs ist.

Grüßle und Beileid an alle daheimaufdemsofagebliebenen
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Februar 2006)

Ich hab mal einen Kartenausschnitt hochgeladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/225133/cat/10864

Nur so zum Appetit anregen  

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Libtech (20. Februar 2006)

Hi Martin,

nicht zu motivieren? Sorry, habe die sms erst heute früh entdeckt, als ich meine Manteltasche griff.
Hätte Lust gehabt - wäre jedenfalls interessanter gewesen, als die Möbel in Wohn - und Schlafzimmer umzustellen  
Aber nun ja, so konnte ich wenigstens mal wieder richtig Staub wischen ;-(
Frischluft wäre bei Weitem besser gewesen.

Biken, nächstes We?? Denke mal wir werden alle ein wenig von den Faschingsparties zersört sein, aber watt soll's  

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Februar 2006)

@Tobi

Schade  

Fastnacht ist für mich kein Problem wenns ums biken geht =>  ICH HASSE FASTNACHT !!!  

Schau mer mal was das Wetter macht  

cu
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (21. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Fastnacht ist für mich kein Problem wenns ums biken geht =>  ICH HASSE FASTNACHT !!!


 
 Willkommen im Club! Allerdings werde ich OP-bedingt an diesem WE wohl nicht fahren können   Gelobe aber gute Besserung  und werde bald wieder auf'm Rad hocken. Training für die Saison beginnt!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. Februar 2006)

@dangerousD

Alles gute für deine OP und lass die Schwestern in Ruhe  Radfahren soll ja die idieale Reha sein, ob sie damit allerdings das meinen was Du mit deinem Rad anstellst  

@all

wie sieht's aus, könnt Ihr schon fürs WE planen? Das Wetter soll ja anständig werden.  Wer traut sich am Sonntag eine Tour zu ???  Ort und Zeit können wir ja noch festlegen. Also los, kommt raus aus euren Höhlen, das Frühjahr ist nicht mehr weit  

Grüße
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## ede paul (24. Februar 2006)

@mqt: jetzt mich hats ein wenig erwischt...Schnupfen steifer Hals ect. :kotz: 
Melde mich bis spätestens Samstag Abend, sollte ich mitgehen können.
Wie viele sind denn bis jetzt am Start?

Die Touren sehen interessant aus....da freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf.  

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (24. Februar 2006)

@ monsterqtreiber

Zu Sonntag: Ich "muss" auf den ollen Umzug nach Rottenburg. Nur wenn das Wetter schlecht ist gehen wir nicht. Werde heute bzw. morgen mal die Stimmungslage bzgl. Sonntag/Umzug checken.
Gebe dann am Sa hier Bescheid.
Oder wie sieht's denn mit Morgen aus? Etwa gegen 14Uhr? [Aber bitte easy, bin seit unserem letzten gemeinsamen Ausflug nicht mehr auf dem Hobel gesessen ...]

Gruß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. Februar 2006)

@libtech

OK, von mir aus auch morgen mittag, wann? wo?
Das Wetter wird zwar bescheiden und saukalt, aber was soll's, was einen nicht umbringt macht einen hart  

@all

*Wer kommt noch mit ????* ede_paul? weisser_rausch? dangerousD liegt ja im Krankenhaus, der ist entschuldigt  Sonst noch jemand ohne Frostbeulen an den Füßen?



			
				Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> ......Werde heute bzw. morgen mal die Stimmungslage bzgl. Sonntag/Umzug checken.


Ja, ja, man(n) hat's nicht leicht   (No woman, no crie)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. Februar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> @mqt: jetzt mich hats ein wenig erwischt...Schnupfen steifer Hals ect. :kotz:
> Melde mich bis spätestens Samstag Abend, sollte ich mitgehen können.
> Wie viele sind denn bis jetzt am Start?
> 
> ...



OK, man sollte den Thread lesen bevor man antwortet  Wie viele am Start sind? Meine Wenigkeit , Tobi  , *DU*  Ich werd mal Ingo noch anmailen, Lutz hab ich gefragt, mach mir aber wenig Hoffnungen. Wie sieht's bei Sylvi aus? Keine Lust zu biken bei dem Wetter?

cu
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

Wetter online meldet für Balingen morgen nachmittag 0° C  und wechselnd bewölkt. Das hört sich doch zumindest nicht grausam an . Nachdem sich keiner richtig aus der Deckung traut   mach ich einfach allen mal einen Vorschlag  :

Startpunkt:  Beuren
Startzeit:    13:00
Strecke:      unterhalb vom Dreifürstenstein Richtung Mössingen, Aufstiege und Downhills je nach Schneelage und Lust

Ich hoffe Tobi oder Jochen gehen mit, ich kenn mich dort nämlich nicht aus  

Grüße
Martin


----------



## weisser_rausch (25. Februar 2006)

Hi Jungs - morgen mach ich zwar ne kleine Runde, aber nur bei uns um die Ecke - muss Tobi Angerer u. Co. auf die  50 km morgen zum Abschluss die Daumen halten und anfeuern. Da reichts dann wohl nicht mehr für ne weite Anfahrt.

Falls ihr mal Fragen habt zum Bodensee, könnt ihr mich gerne fragen. Ich hab dort 9 jahre gewohnt und bin auch heute noch öfters dort - gibt schöne Touren dort.

Grüße Henrik.


----------



## ede paul (25. Februar 2006)

@mqt: Du bist ja nicht zu bremsen.....recht so!  

Mir ist zwar noch nicht 100%ig aber wie heisst es so schön, gelobt sei was hart macht.   Also ich bin dabei!

Ich denke jedoch dass Beuren für Dein Vorhaben nicht der ideale Startplatz ist. Mein Vorschlag wäre, wenn Du unterm Trauf am Dreifrürstenstein lang möchtest, der Alte Morgen als Startplatz (Kartenausschnitt hab ich hochgeladen). Dann könnten wir versuchen durch den Erdrutsch zu radeln ...liesse sich beliebig abkürzen oder erweitern. (pack die Steigeisen ein!)

Sollte ich nichts mehr lesen, hören ect. bin ich morgen 13 Uhr in Beuren an der Kneipe "Dreifürstenstein". 
Wenn der Alte Morgen für euch OK wäre, bitte Feedback dann treffen wir uns um 13 Uhr dort. Ich komme in jeden Fall direkt mit dem Rad.

Bis Morgen (aufm alten Morgen... )
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. Februar 2006)

Jaaaaahhhhhhh  so ist's recht ! Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  

Mir ist beides recht, sind ja eh nur knapp 5 km von Beuren zum alten Morgen   und ca. 160 hm bergab, nur der Heimweg wird dann ein bisschen anstrengender  

Tobi, wie siehts aus ?

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (25. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Tobi, wie siehts aus ?



Nari Naro!!! 
Umzug               

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (25. Februar 2006)

@mqt: ach du grüne neune. Vergiss den Alten Morgen, da kommst du ja mit dem Auto bei den Verhältnissen gar nicht hoch  ....na ja vielleicht..eventuell.... Was hab ich mir nur dabei gedacht....nix. 

Dann bleiben wir bei deiner Variante und treffen uns in Beuren. Ich würde am Gasthof Dreifürstenstein aufm Parkplatz warten!
Also 13 Uhr Dreifürstenstein, OK? 

@libtech: Herzliches Beileid!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. Februar 2006)

OK


----------



## Libtech (27. Februar 2006)

Hi Jungs,

na wie war`s? Habt's euch was abgefroren bei der Kälte und dem Schnee???
Zumindest wart ihr in Bewegung - ich stand, hüpfte und soff Glühwein um die Kälte zu ertragen + in Stimmung zu kommen  

Dafür werde ich heute bei -5 GradC und blauem Himmel eine Tour starten! Faschingsferien sind toll!  

Wie sieht's die Tage bei euch aus? Bin bis Do da, dann geht's höchstwahrscheinlich in die Berge!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo Tobi,

wir mussten die Tour canceln. Zu glatt und gefährlich.    

Ich muss leider arbeiten, Schüler und Lehrer haben's einfach gut  

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## ede paul (27. Februar 2006)

jau, der Schnee, den es aufs blanke Eis gesetzt hat wäre zu heimtückisch geworden. Habe am Samstag noch ne kleine Testrunde auf den Rossberg gemacht gehabt. Durch das Tauen und wieder gefrieren war der Weg auf kompletter Länge und Breite eine einzige Eisplatte, sowas hab ich vorher noch nicht gesehen gehabt.   Grip gabs nur durch Raureif an der Oberfläche. Das war das erste mal, dass ich auf allen Vieren mein Rad vor mir herschiebend die letzten Höhenmeter hochgekrabbelt bin. (sicher ein Bild für Götter, zum Glück hat mich keiner gesehen) An laufen war auf dem Weg nicht mehr zu denken und es war kein Trail sondern einer dieser geschotterten Waldwege mit über 2m Breite....
Der Downhill war entsprechend. Kein wirklicher Genuss...und echt gefährlich.

Viel Spass beim biken!  
Ich muss leider arbeiten!  

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Februar 2006)

Hi Jungs,

der Local vom Bodensee hat sich gemeldet. Er kennt sich zwar noch nicht so gut aus da er auch erst seit Oktober dort wohnt, aber ich denke ein paar Trail wird er schon kennen.  

Habt Ihr mal Lust auf einen Bikeausflug an den See? Dem Eis und Schnee ausweichen?  

cu
Martin


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Februar 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf allen Vieren mein Rad vor mir herschiebend die letzten Höhenmeter hochgekrabbelt bin. (sicher ein Bild für Götter, zum Glück hat mich keiner gesehen) ....



Ein Königreich für ein Foto


----------



## ede paul (28. Februar 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs,
> Habt Ihr mal Lust auf einen Bikeausflug an den See? Dem Eis und Schnee ausweichen?
> 
> cu
> Martin



Jaaaaaa, ich, hier.....    

Aaaber, So. 05.03. und So. 26.03. leider bereits verplant. Sonst immer gerne!!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. März 2006)

dieses WE wird's wohl nichts werden  

Sch....wetter !!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. März 2006)

Hi Jungs,

auch ein Ride durch den Neuschnee hat doch was - ham jetzt auch wieder mächtig Schnee in den oberen Regionen von Stuttgart.

Obs bei mir aber was wird, muss sich erst zeigen - muss ein Seminar noch vorbereiten für Montag und außerdem letztes Wochenende als nur wenig Schnee lag, dafür an ein paar ganz vereinzelten Stellen dickes Eis -tja da hatte ich auch mal Bodenkontakt.
Noch immer etwas Schmerz im Hüftgelenkbereich auf Druck u. manche Bewegungen. Da möchte ich nur ungern wieder drauffallen, sonst 

dabei machts mir bei schönem Schnee doch Spass - und wie gesagt, wenn ihr mal Tipps für den Bodensee brauchts - gerne. hab dort ja viele Jahre gelebt und  bin noch öfters dort.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zollernalb (3. März 2006)

Hallo Jungs

Wir sind zwar keine MTBiker aber vielleicht gibts auch den einen oder anderen Rennradfahrer unter Euch!!!!!?????

Hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gelüncht!!!!


----------



## Marathonmann (3. März 2006)

So, jetzt meldet sich mal der "Local" vom Bodensee! Fühl mich noch nicht so richtig als Local, da ich in dem halben Jahr hier studienbedingt erst 4 mal zum biken gekommen bin.
Ihr könnt aber trotzdem gerne mal runterkommen zum biken wobei es sich wetterbedingt gerade kaum lohnt. Heute nacht Schnee und jetzt Regen. Echt ätzend. Werde es nachher trotzdem mal probieren...


----------



## Zollernalb (3. März 2006)

Bei uns ist das gleiche Sch...ß Wetter!!!!!

Hoffe es wird bald besser sonst komm ich dieses Jahr nie in Form!!!


----------



## Marathonmann (3. März 2006)

Jetzt hab ich die Verhältnisse mal gecheckt hier und kann nur sagen ÄTZEND!!! Gerade mal 75min habe ich ausgehalten. Kann echt nur hoffen, dass es bald besser wird, sonst siehts mit meiner Form dieses Jahr auch schlecht aus.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. März 2006)

@weisser_rausch
Ich geb Dir schon recht, so ein Snowride hat schon was, hab ich dieses Jahr schon einige gemacht  Bei uns liegen aber jetzt schon wieder mind. 20 cm Pappschnee, das kannst Du einfach vergessen. Wir haben doch jetzt März, so langsam reichts  

Das mit dem hinlegen hab ich auch ein paarmal versucht, meine Flugnoten lagen glaube ich immer über 9,0  am besten trotzdem weiterfahren, mit Bewegung gehen die Schmerzen am schnellsten weg. 

@zollernalb
Upps, ich wusste gar nicht das wir MTB'ler so grauslige Kerle  (oder Mädels  ) sind .  Ich hab zwar kein RR, denke aber schon eine Weile über einen Kauf nach. Wäre glaube ich für's GA-Training nicht schlecht. Ich muss nur meinem Finanzminister noch ein Buget dafür aus den Rippen leiern 

@Marathonmann
Es macht zur Zeit keinen Spaß  und nachdem es heute Nacht nochmal 15 cm hingeworfen hat hilft nur noch  oder  oder beides.  
Mein Training hab ich auf den Hometrainer verlagert, ist zwar ätzend langweilig  aber was bleibt einem für eine Wahl. Du weist ja was ich mir für der Albstadt-Marathon vorgenommen hab  

Grüße von der total zugesch....en alb  
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## Zollernalb (4. März 2006)

@ Monsterqtreiber

Dann leg dir mal eines zu!!!!!   

Die Kosten ja heut nicht mehr die Welt und ein Vollcarbon muss es ja nicht sein!!  

Oder????


----------



## Marathonmann (4. März 2006)

@monsterqtreiber
wenn ich das richtig nachgelesen habe, hast Du dir eine Zeit um 4h vorgenommen in Albstadt. Ich war letztes Jeh bei 4:03 und will dieses JAhr endlich mal die 4h-Hürde knacken, aber wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, dann seh ich Schwarz. Dann hab ich ja frühestens im Oktober meine Form :-( Naja, werd mich nachher trotzdem noch rausquälen und die Vogelgrippe-Sperrbezirke unsicher machen, und wenns nur eine Stunde ist. Hier schneits gerade wieder ohne Ende...


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. März 2006)

hab gedacht, bei euch hat sich der Schnee etwas mehr verfestigt als bei uns.
Gestern zuerst heftig Schnee, dann Sonne, die fast alles wieder wegtaut, dann regen und heftiger Wind und heute morgen wieder heftiger Schnee - ne da machts keinen Spass rauszugehen, wenn alles so matschig ist. 
Muss die zeit nutzen und mich mal ums Schaltauge kümmern, hat neulich leicht was abbekommen. 
nachdem der erste Schmerz vorbei war, gings dann auch weiter, bin dann noch ca. 1 1/2 Std. gefahren. Aber irgendwie war ich dann doch etwas unlocker, du hast einfach nicht mehr so das Grundvertrauen zur strecke gehabt, nachdem es dich 2 Mal ordentlich getaucht hatte.

Der Schmerz kam dann aber erst abends wieder und ein bischen was spüre ich immer noch, deshalb musste ich mich diese Woche mit sportlichen Betätigungen ziemlich zurückhalten.

Na ja, wünsche Euch ein angenehmes, abflugfreies Wochenende.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (4. März 2006)

Marathonmann schrieb:
			
		

> @monsterqtreiber
> wenn ich das richtig nachgelesen habe, hast Du dir eine Zeit um 4h vorgenommen in Albstadt.



Ich will halt im ersten Drittel ankommen, und je nach Starterfeld und Wetter braucht es dazu wohl eine Zeit so um die 4 Stunden. Das dumme ist, ich  hab's bereits jedem erzählt  jetzt steh ich also ein bisschen unter Druck  

@weisser_rausch
was soll sich verfestigen wenn es seit 24 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung schneit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (4. März 2006)

Schnee überall Schnee....


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. März 2006)

Na ja, dachte, er ist vor allem nicht so nass wie bei uns.
Obwohl, jetzt ist es auch hier wieder kälter geworden und der Schnee bleibt gscheit liegen. Wir saufen hier auch bald ab (für unsere Verhältnisse), obwohl, als alter Alpinist bin ich noch ganz anderes gewöhnt, aber es ist   zu sehen, wie sich die meisten anstellen, insbesondere beim Autofahren - wenn man Zeit hat - sich nicht  einfach  
 Grüße von dem dessen Name wieder Ehre gemacht wird


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. März 2006)

Zollernalb schrieb:
			
		

> @ Monsterqtreiber
> 
> Dann leg dir mal eines zu!!!!!
> 
> ...




muss mich mal umschaun, aber dafür das ich erst im August 05 mit dem biken angefangen hab ist das schon ganz schön irre  Vielleich kann man ja auch was gutes gebrauchtes erstehn  Aber zuerst müsste ich mich mal mit der Materie befassen (Rahmengröße, Ausstattung, Preis,...) Ihr seht, wieder mal keine Ahnung, aber davon jede Menge 

Aber wenn ich schon mal Leute "vom Fach" hab, gebt mir mal nen Tipp !!!

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (5. März 2006)

@ all

Also ich finde den Schnee richtig klasse!   
War dieses We in Balderschwang, Allgäu mit dem Board unterwegs - und was soll ich sagen? Traumhaft, geil, absoluter Wahnsinn, perfekte Lines im fetten Powder!     
Und da das Wetter für die Allgemeinheit schlecht war (Schneefall  ), hatten wir fast leere Hänge ... aber da haben sich eh die wenigsten reingetraut  
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur mangelnde Alternativen die Freizeit spaßig zu verbringen.  Oder zur Not einfach


----------



## Marathonmann (5. März 2006)

Also ich hab mich hier heute morgen mal aufs Radl geschwungen. Ganze Straßen waren gesperrt. Ca. 50cm Neuschnee. Im Wald gabs nirgends ein Durchkonmmen... Ganz schön heftig gerade. Würde mir echt wünschen, dass der Frühling bal Einzug erhält...


@monsterqtreiber
schau doch mal in Winterlingen im Radhaus nach. Von denen hab ich sowohl mein MTB als auch das RR. MAche echt gute PReise und haben eben Ahnung


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. März 2006)

@Marathonmann

Da hab ich doch mein Cube auch her  und bin wirklich top zufrieden mit dem Laden !!! Aber wie gesagt, das Buget für einen Neukauf ist nicht freigegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (6. März 2006)

Hab die schönen Winterbedimgungen auch für normalen Wintersport genutzt - war toll. Wieviel Schnee hats denn bei Euch so? Bei uns ists echt erträglich. Grüße aus Stuttgart


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. März 2006)

weisser_rausch schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die schönen Winterbedimgungen auch für normalen Wintersport genutzt - war toll. Wieviel Schnee hats denn bei Euch so? Bei uns ists echt erträglich. Grüße aus Stuttgart



Im Laucherttal knietief (50 cm), auf der Hochfläche (Winterlingen, Inneringen) ca. 50 - 70 cm, Albstadt ca. 50 cm, Meßstetten ca. 1,00 m. Die Wälder sind wegen Schneebruch gesperrt.

Und es schneit schon wieder  ich geh jetzt schippen  

Grüße
MonsterSchneeSchipper


----------



## Marathonmann (7. März 2006)

Also hier in Konstanz hat es auch so um die 50 cm Schnee und schneit gerade immer noch... Zum radeln bleiben gerade echt nur die HAuptstraßen. Und da macht es auch nicht unbedingt Freude zu trainieren, man wird  dauernd von Schneematschladungen von den Autos getroffen :-(
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt: Gerade kommt ein blauer Fleck Himmel zum Vorschein, ich glaub ich schnapp mal mein Radel!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. März 2006)

Marathonmann schrieb:
			
		

> ...Gerade kommt ein blauer Fleck Himmel zum Vorschein, ich glaub ich schnapp mal mein Radel!



***Neidmodus ein***
Ja , ja die armen Studenten   müssen am hellen Dienstag morgen radeln gehn  
***Neidmodus aus***

Viel Spaß


----------



## ede paul (11. März 2006)

Fahrt Ihr noch... oder schwimmt Ihr schon...?? 

Bin heute beim Laufen fast ersoffen.....


Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer??


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. März 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr noch... oder schwimmt Ihr schon...??
> Bin heute beim Laufen fast ersoffen.....
> Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer??



Was heißt hier ersaufen    erfrieren wäre wohl der bessere Ausdruck  Wir hatten heute nacht *-16°C*  

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer .... ich wäre ja schon zufrieden wenn dieser sch.... Schnee endlich weg wäre  

Grüße vom MonsterQTreiber mit schwerer Winterdepression


----------



## Marathonmann (14. März 2006)

Also ich hab heute beschlossen, trotz des sch****kalten Wetters, meine wärmsten Socken anzuziehen und mich ein paar Stunden auf mein Radel zu setzen. Bei der Sonne könnte man ja fast denken, hier sei Sommer! Naja, muss halt aufs Eis aufpassen 
Wann wollt Ihr denn mal an den See kommen?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. März 2006)

Super, so ist's recht, rauf auf's Bike   

OK Folks,

wie sieht's aus, sollen wir es am WE mal am See versuchen ????

Meldet euch mal  Ich bin schon mal dabei  mir hängt der Hometrainer so dermaßen zum Hals raus .....


----------



## ede paul (14. März 2006)

mir hängt das Rollentraining ebenfalls zum Hals raus....bin allerdings am WE verplant mit Käffchen trinken, alte nichtbikende Bekannte treffen und so.  

@mqt: die Kälte kam erst später. Am Samstag war´s schweinenass da biste im Wald geschwommen. Kälte wär ja, abgesehen von Eisplatten und meterhohem Schnee nicht wirklich ein Probelm.


----------



## dangerousD (14. März 2006)

Ich sag's Euch ja nur ungern, aber hier in Herrenberg liegt kaum noch Schnee  zumindest in der Stadt. Im Wald ist es eher so eine Mischung aus Matsch, Eis und undefinierbarer, schneeähnlicher Pampe. Das habe ich dann ausgelassen und war mit Thomas ein paar Mal in der Stadt unterwegs, zum Trialen. Muß mich ja schonen  , und auf Eis ausrutschen ist sicher nicht gut  Also wird munter auf und von Mauern gesprungen und sonstige Akrobatik mit dem Rad probiert  Demnächst sind aber auch mal wieder Touren geplant, nur nicht dieses WE. Komme also nicht mit zum See... vorerst  

Ach ja, und irgendwann gegen Saisonbeginn sollten wir Albstadt mal in Angriff nehmen - jedenfalls der Teil der Aktiven, die passende Bikes haben. Das mit der Technik bringe ich Euch dann auch noch bei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (15. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und irgendwann gegen Saisonbeginn sollten wir Albstadt mal in Angriff nehmen - jedenfalls der Teil der Aktiven, die passende Bikes haben. Das mit der Technik bringe ich Euch dann auch noch bei



Jaaaaaa, bitte!!! Ein Trailer/Streeter vor dem Herrn yeahhh!! .....so wie sich das anhört kann man von Dir vieeel lernen....das Weizen geht dann auf mich.


----------



## dangerousD (15. März 2006)

@ede paul

Nicht übertreiben, sonst werde ich rot...   Es gibt da draussen eine Menge Leute, von denen Du sicher mehr lernen kannst. Ich fahre jetzt seit 10 Jahren MTB, angefangen hat alles mit XC, irgendwann gefiel mir dann das bergab fahren immer besser. Und so ein bißchen Airtime ab und zu ist auch nicht schlecht. Hauptsächlich fahre ich aber, weil's Spaß macht. Und lerne halt immer noch dazu... egal, ob beim Touren fahren, "Dirten" oder DH heizen.

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: das mit dem "Fahrtechniktraining" können wir gern machen... die Saison hat ja gerade erst begonnen (oder will gerade beginnen  ) aber keine Wunder erwarten, es braucht alles viiieeelll Übung!


----------



## ede paul (16. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ede paul
> aber keine Wunder erwarten, es braucht alles viiieeelll Übung!



nee is klar... 

Freue mich schon auf die ersten gemeinsamen Abfahrten der neuen Saison in Albstadt, Todtnau oder Wildbad.


----------



## ede paul (24. März 2006)

kurze Frage off Topic:
kann mir einer von euch einen Bikeshop in der Umgebung empfehlen, der nicht nur Trekkingräder an den Mann bringt sondern sich auch mit Kettenführungen, Gabelservice, ect. ect. auskennt, vielleicht den ein oder anderen Protektor lagernd hat, sprich ein Shop der auch mit DH/FR-Stuff Geld verdienen will.

Aktuell brauche ich eine Kettenführung + Kurbel für mein Gemini. Soweit ich weiss kann die ein oder andere Ausführung mit dem Hinterbau Probleme machen. Das ist wohl beim Gemini nicht sooo einfach was passendes zu finden. Bevor ich nun wieder alles im Netz bestelle und es nachher nicht passt, würde ich mich einem kompetenten   Bikeshop anvertrauen. 

Hat jemand einen Tip??


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. März 2006)

Also ich bin mit dem Radhaus Winterlingen super zufrieden  , wie sie allerdings im Bereich DH/FR ausgestattet sind  

Ruf doch mal an : 0 74 34 / 80 47

Grüße
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (25. März 2006)

@ede_paul

Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. www.dustbikes.de. Der Shop vom Kai ist in Rottenburg, da findest Du sicher etwas passendes. Und falls nicht, kann Kai es recht schnell besorgen. Andere Möglichkeit wäre www.radsportkimmerle.de in Gärtringen, falls Dir das nicht zu weit ist. Frank ist mehr auf Rocky Mountain eingestellt, kann Dir aber sicher v.a. bei Protektoren helfen (mein Favorit: Race Face  )

Ansonsten mach' es wie ich, besorg Dir das Zeug aus dem Netz. Meine Bikes baue ich komplett ohne Bike-Shop auf, das ist der günstigste und entspannendste Weg (Basteln macht Spaß   ) 

@all

Noch eine Frage nebenbei: ich starte heute eine Runde hier im Schönbuch, will gegen 14.00 los. Wir haben keinen Schnee mehr, dafür sind die Trails etwas feucht. Läßt sich aber mit leben... Vielleicht hat ja jemand Bock? Martin und Tobi haben meine Nummer, alle anderen müssten sich bei Interesse einfach hier noch einmal melden. Startpunkt wäre Herrenberg-Kayh...


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (25. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage nebenbei: ich starte heute eine Runde hier im Schönbuch, will gegen 14.00 los.



 leider zu spät   ich musste bis eben noch arbeiten  

@all
wie sieht's denn morgen, Sonntag, bei euch aus ????? Wann habt Ihr euch das letzte mal richtig dreckig gemacht  

Grüße
Martin


----------



## alböhi (25. März 2006)

erst gestern - aber ich könnt schon wieder  
ich komm morgen auch gern zu euch auf´d alb

make me dirty gruss andreas


----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2006)

monsterqtreiber schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> wie sieht's denn morgen, Sonntag, bei euch aus ????? Wann habt Ihr euch das letzte mal richtig dreckig gemacht


 
Gestern erst. 3h 20min reine Fahrzeit für 40km. Gefühlte 60km  , aber dennoch sehr lustig mit einer halbstündigen Regeneinlage. Meine Sachen stehen noch in der Ecke  , dafür ist das Bike schon wieder sauber. Wollte heute eigentlich mein Herb einreiten (und einsauen  ), aber noch steht nix fest. Außer, daß es mit der Alb heute nix wird... aber nicht traurig sein, ich besuch' Euch demnächst schon noch mal! Jetzt sind ja die Tage wieder länger, da könnte man doch auch mal unter der Woche fahren - von Horb (des isch da wo I schaff' ) ist es ja nicht weit bis zu Euch rüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (26. März 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @ede_paul
> Ansonsten mach' es wie ich, besorg Dir das Zeug aus dem Netz. Meine Bikes baue ich komplett ohne Bike-Shop auf, das ist der günstigste und entspannendste Weg (Basteln macht Spaß   )



merci für die Tips da schau ich doch mal bei Dustbikes vorbei.  
Ich schraube natürlich i.d. Regel auch alles selbst und bestelle im Netz. Sonst wirste arm und dein Bike steht immer noch nicht 100% repariert da. Von den "kompetenten" Sprüchen und dem "spitzen" Service mal ganz abgesehen.... 

@all
Heute bekomm ich noch Besuch. Angesichts der Wetterlage werde ich wohl nicht allzuviel verpassen....call me Weichei, if you want


----------



## BHMDK (4. April 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Muss mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden - un dsei es nur, um zu verhindern, dass dieser Thread auf die 2. Seite rutscht......


Was ist denn los?? Noch alle im Witerschlaf oder komplett die Region gewechselt? Muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt auch nur weit unterhalb des Albtraufs geblieben bin.

Evtl am Wochenende, wenn es nicht wieder pisst, wie blöd......


----------



## ede paul (7. April 2006)

Die Sonne scheint noch  ....am Sonntag solls wieder nass werden ...deshalb die Frage: Was geht morgen?? 

Ich würde Eastside ne Runde drehen....oder bei Alternativvorschlägen gerne auch wo anders. Vielleicht so gegen 14 Uhr?!?!

Meldet euch mal!

Frühlingsgrüsse
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. April 2006)

Hi Jochen,

ich hab mich für eine Tour ab Ravensburg angemeldet. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=459

Du kannst aber gerne mitkommen  

Wie wäre es heute abend ab Tübingen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2596845&postcount=28

Grüße
Martin


----------



## ede paul (7. April 2006)

Hi Martin,

heut Abend wirds nix mehr....leider...muss mit den Kollegen Kegeln gehen und das bei dem Wetter... 

Ob ich da morgen reinpasse  ? 
Hier sind ja die Kilometerfresser am Start  !!
Die Tour hört sich aber lecker an...mal schauen wie spät und alkoholreich der heutige Abend wird, dann entscheide ich das morgen kurzfristig.....muss dann noch suchen wo der Parkplatz Fläppe ist.

Dir in jedem Fall vieeel Spass!!  

Was ist mit dem Rest??


----------



## dangerousD (7. April 2006)

Servus Burlis,

mein Plan für dieses WE hat mit Touren fahren nicht sooo viel zu tun  Da ich das WE nach Ostern mein erstes Rennen für dieses Jahr (und überhaupt) bestreiten werde, ist morgen Training auf der Hausstrecke angesagt. Das heißt: Höhenmeter sammeln, aber abwärts - mit jede Menge Flugeinlagen. Wer sich traut  , darf gern mit - den Spot verrate ich aber nur auf Anfrage per PM.

Sonntag geht es dann ins Elsaß, nach Barr. Dort findet das Rennen statt, wird die erste Streckenbesichtigung. Wetter? Egal... gibt es da bestimmt auch 

Soviel dazu... meine nächsten Ausflüge auf die Alb führen mich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Albstadt, Strecke testen. Aber wie gesagt, bin auch weiterhin für's Touren fahren zu haben - wegen der Grundkondition. War die Woche schon zweimal unterwegs, am WE muß es krachen...

Also: wer Lust hat, kann sich gern melden (*@ ede_paul-schiel*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2006)

Und hier noch ein paar Beweisfotos vom ersten Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike auf der Hausstrecke... muß noch etwas am Style feilen, aber ein paar gute Ansätze sind schon zu erkennen.

Hier zum Beispiel:





Oder hier:


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. April 2006)

@ede_paul

wir haben uns gestern "ein bisschen" dreckig gemacht  war teilweise ziemlich schlammig  . Wenn Du nach Ravensburg mit willst melde Dich bei mir per Handy.

@dangerousD

R E S P E K T  

für einen "Marathon-Freak" wie mich unvorstellbar  

Grüße an alle
Martin


----------



## Libtech (8. April 2006)

@ DangerousD

Wenn davon deine Krankenkasse wüsste ...  

Wäre heute gerne mitgekommen, aber bei mir reicht es heute nur für eine kleine Runde am späten Nachmittag. Motto: Langsam in die Saison starten.

Auf Flugeinlagen, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, hätte ich aber ein ander Mal Lust!

Morgen, muss ich ja "Einsatzfähig" sein - du weißt was ich meine ...?      

Gruß an ALLE!
Tobi


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2006)

@Martin

Das ist ja das Schöne an unserem Sport - jeder kann auf seine Weise Spaß haben! Und manchmal kreuzen sich dabei auch die Wege zweier ganz unterschiedlicher Richtungen  Deshalb freue ich mich auch drauf, mit Euch mal wieder eine Runde zu drehen. Demnächst...

@Tobi

Na ob Deine Krankenkasse mit Deinen Aktivitäten zufrieden wäre?!   Spaß wirst Du auf jeden Fall auch haben... davon gehe ich mal aus   Aber wie gesagt, heb' Dir noch etwas Power auf - die Bike-Saison hat gerade erst begonnen!  Flugeinlagen kosten auch Körner!!

Bis die Tage,

go ride

der D


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (10. April 2006)

@dangerousD
  

@Libtech
Hi Tobi  schön das es Dich noch gibt  schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört.

@ede-paul
Na, sind noch alle Knochen ganz? Die Tour in Ravensburg war wie erwartet ziemlich heftig  Die Freaks sind im GA-Bereich die Berge hoch, ich am Limit hinterher  . Hab deshalb gestern erstmal einen trainingsfreien Tag genommen.

Grüße an alle
und cu hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf dem Trail  

Martin


----------



## ede paul (10. April 2006)

@ mqt:
dachte ich mir, da wär ich bös untergegangen.   Die Userprofile sprachen da Bände....Marathon...Triathlon..... . Da konntest Du Dich doch sicher voll ausleben.  

Knochen sind noch heil, da es mit dem gefährlichenD leider auch nicht geklappt hat.  Hatte die Strecke nicht gekannt und wäre zu lange unterwegs gewesen um meinen Termin am Sa. Abend noch zu schaffen. 

@ dangerousD: geile Pics.... ich auch will ... demnächst....bestimmt...


----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2006)

@ede_paul

Locker bleiben, das wird schon  Wir waren gestern ja doch noch einmal auf der Haustrecke (in Anbetracht der Regenvorhersage haben wir den Weg nach Barr gescheut), sind dann aber komplett trocken und sauber geblieben. So'n Mist  Hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht...

@mqt

Auf Bergauf-Heizen habe ich nicht so viel Bock  Aber Respekt, daß Du da mithältst. Nicht schlecht für einen "Rookie"  

@libtech

Na, kannst Du noch sitzen?   

@all

Keine Angst, das müßt Ihr nicht verstehen - ist mehr so ein Insider-Gag


----------



## Libtech (13. April 2006)

@ monsterqtreiber

Hi  Ja, es gibt mich noch! Und da nun hoffentlich auch mal der Frühling Einzug halten wird, wieder in alter Frische! - Und mit noch mehr Motivation, da ich nachher einen neuen LRS bestellen werde, der dann seinen Auslauf braucht!  
Müsste so in 2 Wochen da sein!  

@ DangerousD

Rückenschmerzen habe ich keine ... aber bin ausgepowert  Flasche leer


----------



## Libtech (21. April 2006)

Hey Ihr!

Wenn keiner von Euch schreibt, dann tu's ich eben  

(Nachdem ich gestern bei DangerousD mit x-Bike-Videos für die Saison motiviert wurde.)

Habe vor, morgen (Sa) eine kleine Runde zu fahren, und (mal wieder) auf Entdeckungstour zu gehen.

Zuerst geht's hoch auf die Burg Hohenzollern. Oben angekommen geht ein schmaler Weg .... > ich weiß nicht wohin  

Wegen der Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel. Start am untersten Parkplatz der Burg (links), bei dem großen Wanderschild.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. April 2006)

Hi Tobi,

sorry, keine Zeit.   Ich fahr in Münsingen den Marathon mit. Danach hab ich vermutlich genug  

cu
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (22. April 2006)

Tach zusammen,
war heute wieder mal umziehen, irgendwie kaufen sich gerade alle ein neues zu Hause....na ja nun bin ich platt vom Kisten schleppen.  

Morgen werde ich mit meinen "Schönwetterfahrern" eine gemütliche Tour machen. Voraussichtlich ist Weibsvolk dabei, es wird also wohl nichts für professionelle Zeitfahrer. Ganz entspannt eben, wobei natürlich kein Trail ausgelassen wird.

Sobald ich weiss wann wie wo, gebe ich nochmal Info.

@mqt:    

@libtech: dann bist Du ja jetzt heiss wie Nachbars Lumpi. Ich könnt jetzt noch  dass ich keine Zeit hatte. 

CU
Jochen


----------



## ede paul (22. April 2006)

wir starten um 11 Uhr in Ofterdingen. Treffen könnte man sich an der Jet Tankstelle.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. April 2006)

@ede-paul

diesmal hat's bei mir nicht geklappt  Ich war die Q treiben  

@all

irgendwann klappt es schon mal wieder, ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf  

Grüßle von dr'alb ra
Martin


----------



## alböhi (26. April 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> wir starten um 11 Uhr in Ofterdingen. Treffen könnte man sich an der Jet Tankstelle.



seid ihr dann um 11.15 richtung mössingen gefahren? hab euch grad verpasst - sch..... gegenwind von rt bis ofterdingen.

@ martin : wie war dein samstag? hast du mein buch noch im rucksack? ach ja und hast du am wo-ende bike mässig schon was vor?

gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. April 2006)

@andreas

Samstag war OK, die Strecke war mit einigen Trail-Passagen aus der XC-Strecke "verfeinert", meine Zeit hätte besser sein können   aber was solls  

Das Buch haben wir direkt an die Bücherei in Stgt zurückgeschickt.

Für's WE ist noch nichts spezielles geplant, außer vielleicht am Freitag der MTB-Treff in Tübingen  mal sehen ob's mir reicht. Richtig heftige Touren sollte ich diese Woche nicht mehr fahren, ich war gestern abend mit dem MTB-Treff Benzingen unterwegs, 92 km und was weis ich wie viele Höhenmeter, immer volle Pulle  . Jetzt ist eigentlich erstmal wieder GA-Training angesagt.

Grüßle
Martin


----------



## alböhi (26. April 2006)

@ martin : das mit dem buch ist o.k. und danke.
angeschlagen?! - kann ich nachvollziehen - hatte gestern auch ne klasse tour mit den grafenbergern erlebt.
freut mich wenns freitag bei dir klappt. letzte woche warn´s auch auch über 50 km incl. lustnauer wald und schönbuchkantentrail. mit nem schnitt von 18,3 km/h.  + 30 km reutlinger bonus, da ich nach nem hefe nicht ne halbe stunde auf´n zug warte. grins - protz -stolz.
ciao und gruss andreas


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2006)

Servus z'samma,

bin heil aus Barr zurück gekehrt. Info und Bilder/Video unter www.jaxvrac.com War ein geniales Wochenende!  Keine Stürze, nix kaputt - und immerhin 66ter von 207 Startern. Bin ganz zufrieden für's erste Rennen überhaupt.

Apropos Wochenende: wie sieht es denn mit Eurer Planung aus? Bin eigentlich für alle Schandtaten offen... mein bisheriger Plan ist, am Samstag nach Reutlingen auf die 4X-Strecke zu gehen. Vielleicht läßt sich ja da ein Treffen mit Andreas arrangieren? Vorher oder nachher, egal. Bringe dann halt zwei Bikes mit...

Sonntag will ich eigentlich nach Albstadt und den DH testen. Notfalls auch ohne Lift - Schiebetag gibt Tinte auf den Füller  Lasse mich aber gern auch zu Touren auf der Alb überreden, der Tobi wollte mir da noch einen lustigen Hohlweg zeigen 

Warte auf Vorschläge!!!

PS: an alle, die am 06.05. noch nichts vor haben: am 06.05. (Samstag) ist beim RKV Böblingen Einweihung unserer eigenen Strecke. Da gibt's Bier, Wurst und nette Leute. Ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen, nähere Info's gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215669


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (26. April 2006)

Ich sag´s auch nochmal hier.
Bitte den Sonntagsplan auf Montag verschieben


----------



## alböhi (27. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Wochenende:    .....    am Samstag nach Reutlingen auf die 4X-Strecke    ......    ein Treffen mit Andreas    .......   Vorher   .....    Bringe dann halt zwei Bikes mit...
> 
> [/URL]



supernette einladung!     das mit dem 2. bike wär wichtig, da mein oldie im sterben liegt  . sag mir bitte die Uhrzeit - ich komm dann pünktlich.

freu mich drauf gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (27. April 2006)

28zöller schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr dann um 11.15 richtung mössingen gefahren?


Jepp das kann hinkommen, hätten wir von Deinem Kommen gewusst hätten wir natürlich gewartet. Sorry `bout that! 

@dd: Respekt!! Hab mir das Vid angeschaut, sieht lecker aus v.a. die steile Felspassage... 

4x RT, Tour bzw. Albstadt hört sich alles mild an, wobei hansmann im Bikepark Thread gemeint hat für "Fremde" sei derzeit noch Fahrverbot. 

Wg. WE Muss erstmal noch mit meinem Minister Rücksprache halten.


----------



## Libtech (27. April 2006)

@ DD

Gratuliere zum Ergebnis in Barr! (Die Videos am Vortag haben dich wohl gut Träumen lassen - mentale Vorbereitung  )

Bin dieses We auch für alle Schandtaten, ob mit oder ohne bike bereit  

Vorhin (Do, 16Uhr, SWR3) war der Wetterbereicht für's We allerdings mehr als schlecht: Regen, Graupelschauer, bisschen Schnee und viel Kälter. > "Einsauen" ist garantiert, falls was Zustande kommt.

Dir am Freitag Abend viel Spaß


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (27. April 2006)

@DD
RESPEKT  

ich glaube für mich wären sogar die Chickenway's zu krass gewesen  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## dangerousD (27. April 2006)

@28zöller

Hmmm... so hatte ich das gar nicht gesehen  Ich meinte eigentlich zwei Räder für mich, eines zum Tour fahren mit Dir und eines für die 4X-Strecke. Aber da können wir ja nochmal drüber reden...

@steppi

Ich sag's auch auf der anderen Seite nochmal - Montag ist OK. Wir fahren halt einfach mal hin und schauen uns das Ganze an. Wo findet man denn Info's über den Park - insbesondere zum Thema "ab wann darf man dort fahren"? Habe keinen Bock, ewig zu suchen... 

@libtech

Wir hören/lesen voneinander... wegen mit und ohne Bike


----------



## ede paul (27. April 2006)

@dd:

hier die mir bekannten links:

http://17752.homepagemodules.de/t57f2-bikepark-Albstadt.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169930&page=4


----------



## alböhi (27. April 2006)

dangerousD schrieb:
			
		

> @28zöller
> 
> Hmmm... so hatte ich das gar nicht gesehen  Ich meinte eigentlich zwei Räder für mich



stimmt doch - eins vorn und eins hinten.  
sorry an ´ne tour hab ich da weniger gedacht. in gedanken hatte ich schon meine protektorenjacke an und ein rad im hintern; heisst ja auch hinternrad 
das ist die strecke, wo ich vor zwei jahren mein 28" fully gekillt hab 

ich könnt auch  ricardo " der schotte " fragen ob und wann wir zu besuch kommen können.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. April 2006)

*neueste infos zur reutlinger cross-strecke im rt/tü forum.*

@ dd : wie wärs dann wenn wir samstag doch eine kleine traillastige tour auf´d alb fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2006)

@28zöller
Können wir auch machen, da die Strecke ja anscheinend noch nicht so recht geöffnet hat. Dann eben etwas Kondition und noch mehr Schlamm auf d'r Alb tanken! Sag' mir nur, wann und wo - komme dann vorbei. Solange es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet, gehe ich auch im Schlamm fahren. Paßt schon!

@libtech
Wie sieht's aus, bist Du dabei? Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen!!!

@Albstadt
Da die Strecke noch nicht offiziell geöffnet ist und das "illegale" Befahren für Ärger sorgt, verschiebe ich den Ausflug auf unbestimmte Zeit. In der Hoffnung, daß bald was geht!!!


----------



## alböhi (29. April 2006)

gerne!  
treff heute sa 15.00 in reutlingen am hauptbahnhof/rückseite
kleine traillastige tour auf`d alb

gruss andreas

wo steine sind gibt es keinen schlamm


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2006)

Alaska, dann sehen wir uns dort! Bringe evtl. noch einen Kollegen mit... ich hoffe, dort sind Parkplätze!  Meine Nummer schicke ich Dir noch einmal per PM, falls noch etwas sein sollte, kannst Du Dich ja melden... geht schneller als übers Forum! 

CU in the dirt...

der D


----------



## Libtech (29. April 2006)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst geht's hoch auf die Burg Hohenzollern. Oben angekommen geht ein schmaler Weg .... > ich weiß nicht wohin



Den Weg bin ich gestern gefahren, oder soll ich besser gerutscht, geschliddert, ... sagen? Z.T. so sacksteil und eng, dass ich das bike am Hinterrad festhalten musste. Ein Seil wäre gut gewesen  
Bei trockenem Wetter/Bodenverhältnissen eine machbare Herausforderung  

@ all

Wie sieht's aus? Morgen eine traillastige Tour mit kurzem und langen Downhill in einem Hohlweg (Fahren[wer's kann]/Schieben ihn auch hoch, um die Strecke kennenzulernen) gefällig? Falls es nicht regnet.

So um 12Uhr, am *mittleren kleinen Parkplatz *der Burg Hohenzollern. Befindet sich in einer *scharfen Linkskurve, mit Schranke*. Es kann dort oder bei der Domäne (Dann muss man nach dem Dh nicht noch weit auf Asphalt hochkurbeln) geparkt werden. 

Gruß
ToBi


----------



## dangerousD (30. April 2006)

Bin dabei  Bis gleich!


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

nun ist mein Rädle auch wieder fit, weshalb ich gerne n Besuch auf der Alb ins Auge fassen würde, wenn das Wetter mal stabil vorhergesagt ist. 

Wie schauts denn bei Euch aus, was geht denn so?

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Juni 2006)

Hey was geht ????

Man hört nichts mehr, der Fred verstaubt, no action ?

Ich hab am Samstag eine Tour mit den Froeaters http://www.froeaters.de/ gemacht. Hier der Tourbericht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2741900&postcount=4

Libtech, dangerousD, ede paul und alle anderen, packt die dicken Enduros und Freerider ein und fahrt auch mal eine Tour mit. Ich *garantiere* euch eine 1A Tour mit jeder Menge Trails.  

cu
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## alböhi (6. Juni 2006)

[email protected]: das klingt genau nach einer ansammlung von freaks zu dene ich auch passen könnte: froeaters sicher eine reise wert. da ich morgen eh in der richtung unterwegs bin liess sich eine gemeinsame ausfahrt einrichten. mein gepäck müsste ich halt dann irgendwo privat wegschliessen - die angelruten und das zelt auf dem anhängerle passen in kein schliessfach  . haste lust und zeit?
gruss andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Juni 2006)

Hi Andreas

morgen um 17:30 ist bei den Froeaters in Messkirch "Musikprob" (Übersetztung: wöchentliche Ausfahrt) Meld Dich unter http://www.froeaters.de/ im Forum im Thema Musikprob, für's Gepäck gibt es bestimmt eine Möglichkeit.   Lust hab ich immer aber ob es mir morgen reicht kann ich noch nicht versprechen.  

cu
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. Juni 2006)

@martin
Hey, das ist ungerecht  Nur weil man sich mal ein paar Posts lang nicht meldet, hat man dem Biken noch lange nicht abgeschworen  Da es jetzt wieder länger hell ist, bin ich oft abends unterwegs - leide derzeit etwas unter Zeitmangel bzw. muß mir meine Zeit etwas anders einteilen. Bin aber ganz zufrieden mit der Situation, war immerhin schon an drei Wochenenden im Bikepark (Geißkopf und Todtnau). Ist halt gerade mehr DH-Saison bei mir - was keine Entschuldigung sein soll  

Dieses Wochenende geht es auch wieder nach Todtnau, am Samstag. Hat da vielleicht einer von den "Tourenfahrern" Bock drauf? Eine Tour auf der Alb will ich natürlich auch noch mal machen, wenn es paßt, sage ich Bescheid - keine Sorge


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Juni 2006)

Na, seid ihr auf der Alb endlich aus dem versüäteten Winterschlaf erwacht?
Wenn das Wetter nun mal etwas planbarer stabil bleibt, würde ich gerne auch mal wie angekündigt die Albtrails unter die Stollen nehmen, wenn sie mir jemand zeigt.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## ede paul (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ein sorry von meiner Seite den Fred so verstauben zu lassen.  
War auf Messe, bin am Renovieren ect. ect.....:kotz: 

Wenn ich meine neue Bude bis Ende des Monats fertig renoviert habe wird biketechnisch wieder volle Lotte angegriffen. Bis dahin sind bei mir die Wochenenden verplant.  

@ mqt: die Tour mit den froeaters hört sich mild an.   Hast Du Blut geleckt? Wann gibt´s das erste langhubige Fully??

@ dd: da könnte ich so richtig neidisch werden.....

cu all!
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Juni 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> @ mqt: die Tour mit den froeaters hört sich mild an.   Hast Du Blut geleckt? Wann gibt´s das erste langhubige Fully??



Macht schon Spaß  , aber jetzt muss ich erst mal die Marathon-Saison schadlos überstehen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. Juni 2006)

Bin am Samstag von Reutlingen hochgefahren. Auf Radwegen bis Talheim, von dort hat mich ein Local zum Dreifürstenstein hochgeführt. Dann bin ich mal wieder auf dem HW1 bis nach Ringingen. Hat irren Spass gemacht über die Wurzel zu hüpfen  Es waren nur 2 größere Wandergruppen unterwegs, hab etwas Rücksicht genommen, nett gegrüßt, no Problem.

Das wär doch auch ein netter Wiedereinstieg für alle die das Biken fast aufgegeben haben  

Grüßle
MonsterQTreiber


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Juli 2006)

Wer kommt mit?

Am Samstag mittag von Ringingen oder Mössingen aus den HW1  immer am Albtrauf entlang. Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.


----------



## ede paul (21. Juli 2006)

Year!! Hol den Thread wieder aus der Versenkung!! 

Gehe morgen bis mitte kommender Woche nach CH-Filzbach den dortigen Bikepark anchecken. Vielleicht noch weiter nach Arosa, Lenzerheide ect. man wird sehen. 

Meine Renovierungsarbeiten neigen sich nun auch langsam dem Ende zu, so dass ich auch bald wieder mal zum biken komme. 

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Tour, wobei ich befürchte dass MQT in einer dermassen guten Verfassung ist, dass ich kein Land sehe... 

Viel Spass euch allen, wir bleiben in Kontakt!   

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juli 2006)

Hmmm... Samstag mittag... da war doch was... ach ja: kann leider nicht mit, weil ich morgen mittag schon in Les Gets bin!  Eine Woche Portes du Soleil - jippieehhh!!!    Allen Touren-Fahrern trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## ede paul (28. Juli 2006)

bei mir wirds dieses WE wieder nix....eine Hochzeit und ein 60ger.... 

fahrt schön..... 


@dd + libtech & others: 
möchte die nächsten Wochen mal unter der Woche den ein oder anderen Tag Urlaub nehmen nach Todtnau fahren. Könnte 1-2 Mann mit meinem Bus mitnehmen. Zeit, Lust? Send PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Juli 2006)

Dieses WE geht bei mir auch nicht, ich fahr den Marathon in Neufra.


----------



## Schwabi (9. August 2006)

ja wie siehts denn aus bei euch?

es hat sich nie jemand für eine tour mit den gefürchteten froeaters angemeldet!

alle pipi im kostüm?

also gas na: www.froeaters.de

vergesst les gets, port de soileilee und wischtler zuigs! bei uns gibts alles in einer tour!!!

schwäbisch columbia ruft!!!


----------



## dangerousD (9. August 2006)

@kranked_anty

Könnte am Zeitmangel liegen... wenn man ständig in 2 Alps, Portes du Soleil, Todtnau und Bischofsmais unterwegs ist, bleibt für andere Sachen halt wenig Zeit  Habe mir mal Eure Pics angeschaut, sieht ja alles ganz schön aus  und ich hätte wohl Bock, mal zu Euch rüber zu kommen. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mal... 

Aber mal unter uns Gesangsschwestern: gegen Portes du Soleil ist das nix... wenn ich die Fotos vom letzten Trip habe, stelle ich mal was rein. Dann weißt Du, was ich meine...


----------



## Libtech (10. August 2006)

Ola,

bin auch wieder aus meiner andauernden Lethargie aufgewacht ;-)

@ all

Hat jemand Lust dieses We ein wenig S.C. aka Schwäbisch Columbia unsicher zu machen?

@ ede+all

Bin ja momentan im Genuss meiner 6-Wöchigen Feeeeeeerien!, habe also auch unter der Woche genug Zeit zum Radeln. Außer voraussichtlich 19.8.-2.9. da geht's zum Wellenreiten; so dass ich pünktlich am 3.Sept zur Eurobike kann, um mich an den neuen Teilen aufzugeilen ...

@ Martin/monsterQ

Kontaktiere doch mal den Ingo, der hat ein neues, feines Rotwild Hardtail ... und will es artgerecht halten! ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Schwabi (10. August 2006)

unser zuhause ist viel zu schön um den ganzen sommer mit dem port dü soleiles franzacken zuigs zu verplempern.

aber lad doch mal bilder hoch!

bei den froeaters hat nicht nur vielleicht jmd lust S.C. unsicher zu machen, es ist immer mindestens einer on fire.

besser mal auf www.froeaters.de meden!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. August 2006)

kranked_anty schrieb:
			
		

> bei den froeaters hat nicht nur vielleicht jmd lust S.C. unsicher zu machen, es ist immer mindestens einer on fire.
> 
> besser mal auf www.froeaters.de meden!!



Stimmt, DCD ist immer on fire  

Ich hätte auch Lust und Zeit auf eine Tour durch S.C. am Samstag. 

Terminvereinbarung würde ich vorschlagen unter www.froeaters.de /forum / Termine / Donautaltour

cu
MQT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (11. August 2006)

Morgen feier ich Geburtstag und hab die Bude voll.

wäre evtl. Sonntag am Start, wenns der Kopf zulässt. Lasst mich wissen wenn was geht.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. August 2006)

weis noch nicht, morgen abend ist Seenachtsfest in Konstanz  

viel Spaß beim feiern  

cu
MQT


----------



## plusminus (11. August 2006)

@martin: kaum ist der LBS Bike Marathon in Albstadt vorbei schon säufst und rauchst oder wie? hehe  
Ich geh jetzt mein Rennradel abholen. Hab a guds Schnäbble gmacht.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (12. August 2006)

@+-

aber logisch, seit der Tour weis man ja was man(n) abends trinken muss um schnell zu werden. Pflaster waren gestern, heute hilft das Laster!  

Glückwunsch zum neuen RR  

cu
Martin


----------



## plusminus (12. August 2006)

Tipp: Lass das Pflaster net zulang dran. Ab nem halben Tag bekommt mans nicht mehr ohne größeren Hautverlust weg...... hab ich gehört *hüstel*  
@Floyd: Wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein? (glaubt ihr der liest hier mit??)

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (15. August 2006)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> Ola,
> 
> bin auch wieder aus meiner andauernden Lethargie aufgewacht ;-)



Hi Tobi,

bist Du noch gut heimgekommen? Brennen Die Beine noch sehr von unserer Tour? Waren immerhin fast 500 hm, so ganz ohne Training. Wir warten noch auf Deinen Höllen-Tour-Bericht im Donautal-Forum  

Grüßle
MQT


----------



## Libtech (17. August 2006)

@ Martin

Ach waaaaas meine Beine brennen doch nicht von lächerlichen 500hm ganz ohne Training .... mein  ganzer Körper war am A..... ;-)

Tourbericht kommt noch. Bin erstmal ab Sa 2W zum Wellenreiten auf Lanzarote. 5Std Kurs pro Tag. Da werd ich auch mehr als nur "fertig" sein ;-)

@ ede

Bin nun ein member im MZ-Club, mit einer Z1 light ETA

okay, cu in 2 Wochen
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (19. August 2006)

@ libtech: herzlichen Glückwunsch......   

Komme gerade aus Todtnau. War mal wieder endgeil  ....von den dusseligen Punktekarten mal abgesehen. Hab mir jedoch mein Schaltauge ein wenig zerdällert. Kann mir jemand nen Cannondale Händler empfehlen, der sich nicht zu schade ist ein oder zwei Schaltaugen zu bestellen???

greez an alle!!!!


----------



## ede paul (23. August 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand nen Cannondale Händler empfehlen, der sich nicht zu schade ist ein oder zwei Schaltaugen zu bestellen???



hat sich erledigt, hab welche bekommen.....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. August 2006)

ede paul schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich erledigt, hab welche bekommen.....



 

Was macht denn so das Tourenbiken mit deiner Liebsten? 

Heute abend hol ich ein Testrad für meine Frau, ich hab sie endlich soweit das Sie es mal probieren will. Habt Ihr beiden die nächsten 2 Wochen mal Lust auf ne ganz harmlose Schnuppertour, nicht zu lang und ohne heftige Abfahrten? Ich will sie ja nicht gleich wieder abschrecken  

Meld Dich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. August 2006)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn so das Tourenbiken mit deiner Liebsten?
> 
> Heute abend hol ich ein Testrad für meine Frau, ich hab sie endlich soweit das Sie es mal probieren will. Habt Ihr beiden die nächsten 2 Wochen mal Lust auf ne ganz harmlose Schnuppertour, nicht zu lang und ohne heftige Abfahrten? Ich will sie ja nicht gleich wieder abschrecken
> 
> Meld Dich mal



Yeah das machen wir!!!!  
Ich check das mal mit meinem Minister  , wüsste jedoch nix was dagegen sprechen würde, im Gegenteil. Wir haben diese Saison noch einiges aufzuholen, wir sind noch nicht wirklich weit gekommen.  

Was für ein Bike holst Du für Sie? 

Ich meld mich die Tage!

Greez 
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (27. August 2006)

Ola señores,

ein "Hallo" aus dem f***-windigen Lanzarote!
Habe die Moeglichkeit ergriffen, ein I-Net Cafe zu besuchen, und logischerweise hier vorbeizuschauen.

@ Jochen: Danke ;-)

@ Martin: Cool, dass deine Hode viell auch bald auf dem Radl unterwegs sein wird. 
War mit meiner Perle auch mal kurz auf dem Raichberg unterwegs. Sie hat aber noch weniger Kondition als ich  

// Der Froeaters-Bericht existiert bislang nur im Kopf - keeeeeeene Zeit ;-)

Hier hats soviele Rennradler, ich glaub echt, dass wenn ich zurueck bin, ich mir so ein schnelles Radl holen werde + regelmaessig schwimmen werde ... (ja ja die Vorsaetze) denn hier haben meine Schultern vom Rauspaddlen nach den ersten Tagen gebrannt wie die Hoelle!

okay, cu
Tobi, der noch eine Woche Wasser, Wellen und Wein + genie?t


----------



## Schwabi (28. August 2006)

wir sind immernoch sehr gespannt auf deinen bericht!!

der dcd hätte dir übrigens noch ein rennvelo-rahmen!!
frag den einfach mal.

gruss
www.froeaters.de


----------



## ede paul (29. August 2006)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Cool, dass deine Hode viell auch bald auf dem Radl unterwegs sein wird.



ist das nicht seit längerem der Fall.....


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. August 2006)

Ja, ja, die Deutschlehrer mit Ihren Wortspielereien


----------



## plusminus (29. August 2006)

@Martin: An der "Hode" wird doch wohl kein Pflaster kleben oder?
Ich weiß echt net wann wir dieses Jahr nochmal zusammen fahren sollen. Das Wetter macht einem ja wirklich nur noch Striche durch die Rechnung.
In Furtwangen werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht am Start sein. Zu teuer...... 45 Euro und man bekommt lediglich eine "Broschüre mit CD mit den Highlights der letzten 9 Jahre". Toll ich war einmal dabei und bin gestürzt ausgeschieden.... Soviel zu meinen Hihglights  
Aber ich sage nur Albgold-Trophy!!!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Libtech (29. August 2006)

@ Martin

Ohhhh, dass tut mir nun aber ECHT leid, dass ich da einen Buchstaben ausgelassen habe - shit - aber ich schiebe es auf die mir unbekannte Tastatur ... Kommt mir hier eh vieles "spanisch" vor ;-)

Aber wenns euch - mich ja auch - zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat, war es die unfreiwillige Aktion wert. Was ich natuerlich meinte: HoLde!

okay, cu
Tobi


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. August 2006)

@axel: wird schon nochmal klappen. Wir waren gestern 2 Stunden mit den Velo's im Donautal unterwegs. Sagen wir's mal so: In den ersten 10 minuten hat es nicht geregnet :kotz:

@Tobi:   
was macht der Roman? Pro Tag Wartezeit wird ein Kapitel mehr erwartet  Viel Spaß noch beim surfen  

cu
Martin


----------



## ede paul (1. September 2006)

ich geh jetzt die Gardaseetrails rocken....

Bis dann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (8. September 2006)

@ ede paul
Na dann lieber EdeP: Viel Vergnügen! 

@ all

Jemand am Sonntag 10.9. gegen Nachmittag on fire!? 
Kann hier erst wieder am So Vormittag reinschauen ... oder eben 0176-24032990.

Also macht mal Vorschläge für netten Rattspocht ;-)

happy trails


----------



## Schwabi (8. September 2006)

rattspucht gibts bei den froeaters jeden tag!

einfach mal ins forum schaun! da stehn alle termine!

www.froeaters.de


----------



## ede paul (21. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mal geplant am Samstag nach Todtnau zu gehen und hätte im Bus noch 1-2 Plätze frei. Hat jemand der Freireiter Zeit und Lust? Dann meldet euch.

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## Schwabi (21. September 2006)

ha ja grüss gott jochen.
verdammt. hört sich gut an was du da vor hast.
bei uns ist aber leider schon alb extreme tour geplant für samstag.
wenn du mal lust hast, dann meld dich mal für eine tour bei uns!
www.froeaters.de

und auch für todtnau wären wir dies jahr auch noch zu haben!!


----------



## ede paul (22. September 2006)

Schwabi schrieb:


> ha ja grüss gott jochen.
> verdammt. hört sich gut an was du da vor hast.
> bei uns ist aber leider schon alb extreme tour geplant für samstag.
> wenn du mal lust hast, dann meld dich mal für eine tour bei uns!
> ...



ach stimmt ja, MQT hat sowas angedeutet.....was heisst das denn so ungefähr in Zahlen?? ca. Km / Hm?? Wie extrem solls werden?  
Vielleicht lass ich Todtnau auch schnappen und komm mit. Sollte nur vorher abschätzen können ob ein mittelmässig trainierter wie ich mit einem 16 kg Bike den froeaters hinterherkommt. Ich habs nicht gerne den Anker zu spielen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. September 2006)

Hi Jochen,

kein Problem. Bergab bin ich sowieso immer der langsamste  Bergauf sind die  froeaters-bikes auch nicht leichter.

km und hm - keine Ahnung aber es wird nur in hkm gemessen  

Lass Todnau sausen, spar Dir das Geld und hab mindestens genaus soviel Spaß. Du kannst ja nach Albstadt an den Bahnhof kommen, alle Terminabsprachen unter http://froeaters.fr.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5971

cu
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCD (22. September 2006)

was muss ich da lesen???

der MQT vergleicht dem tuning-papst seine heilige sänfte mit einem 16 kg bike!!! 
ich galub da müssen sanktionen her.
oder war der MQT etwa mit dem verkratzer beim doctor fuentes und hat zu viel anti-depressiva erwischt?


----------



## Schwabi (22. September 2006)

ja, der jochen soll lieber mit auf alb tour.

meld dich doch im forum auf www.froeaters.de an!


holzfeller (der mit dem 18,5kg kalle bike)


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (22. September 2006)

"heilige Sänfte"   ich glaube die Beta-Blocker hat eher der DCD eingeworfen

ja, ja, die Mittelchen vom Verkratzer       

gibt's für mich noch schlimmere Sanktionen als mit Euch den Berg runter fahren zu müssen ??? OK, es geht noch schlimmer - vor euch den Berg runter -


----------



## Libtech (22. September 2006)

Hi hi,

würde auch am Sa mitkommen, nur mein Bock will nicht so wie ich es will. Er wünscht eine neue AheadSet-Kralle und die hat meine Dealer nicht da ... Sowas aber auch  

Nächste We!  

So lange fahr ich mit dem Krummlenker (neu! Juchhu!),damit ich ein bissl mithalte   Bergab soll's die Z1 richten


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. September 2006)

@ Tobi + Jochen: würde vorschlagen Ihr beide beisst euch mal richtig kräftig in den Hintern !!! War so ne geile Tour  

Wir sind vor lauter fahren fast nicht zum fotografieren gekommen, ein paar Bilder gibts aber auf www.froeaters.de in der gallery


----------



## ede paul (25. September 2006)

du solltes meinen Arsch mal sehen, hab am WE nix anderes gemacht.....


----------



## ede paul (27. September 2006)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder gibts aber auf www.froeaters.de in der gallery


----------



## Schwabi (27. September 2006)

würde vorschlagen, schnellstens deinen radhändler zu wechseln!
darf man sich überhaupt radhändler nennen, wenn man nicht einmal eine kralle vorrätig hat??
sowas hab ich ja sogar immer im haus! und ich hab keinen radladen!

eine schande über solche händler!!


----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe... aber die DH-Saison ist halt noch in vollem Gange, das muß ausgenutzt werden! Hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom neuen DH in Bischofsmais (Geißkopf). Hatte etwas Probleme mit dem Knie, bin daher mal gespannt, wie sich das Ganze dann ohne Schmerzen fährt 

Angefangen mit einem Double im oberen Teil...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300219"]
	

[/url]

...über einen Kicker aus Fels...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300222"]
	

[/url]

...anschließend ein netter Transfer...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300223"]
	

[/url]

...schönes Gap, zunächst von der Seite...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300220"]
	

[/url]

...und dann von hinten mit Blick ins Tal!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/300221"]
	

[/url]

Im weiteren Verlauf der Strecke war dann das Licht zu schlecht, außerdem war das Schieben so anstrengend  Aber irgendwann gibt es auch von den folgenden Kurven, Drops und Felsen noch Bilder!


----------



## ede paul (7. Oktober 2006)

@dd: fääääät!!    

Würde morgen liebend gerne nach *Todtnau*, mein Spezl ist jedoch verplant und so alleine machts eben auch keinen Spass.  Vor allem wer soll dann Pics schiessen?  
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?? Hätte wie bereits im Thread erwähnt nen Platz im Bus anzubieten.

greez 
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2006)

@ede_paul

Sorry, aber morgen ist Bad Wildbad angesagt... DM gucken. Nächstes WE geht es aber noch mal nach Todtnau, Samstag. Falls Du Bock hast, meld' Dich einfach!


----------



## ede paul (7. Oktober 2006)

tja wie´s der Teufel will bin ich kommendes WE in Bremen......

Waaaas ist das morgen in Wildbad?!?!?  
Dann muss ich gleich mal mein Mädel bearbeiten...das wär mal ne echte Alternative!! Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Libtech (8. Oktober 2006)

@ dirk

was ist Pflicht für den bikepark - komplette Schutzausrüstung?


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2006)

@ede_paul

DM = Deutsche Meisterschaft  Wie erwartet, hat Meister Klausmann auf seiner Hausstrecke gewonnen (soweit mein Infostand, aber ohne Gewähr!) War auf jeden Fall sehenswert...

@libtech
Den DH in Todtnau fahre ich persönlich nur mit Komplettschutz, so wie auch auf den Fotos zu sehen... Vorgeschrieben ist mindestens das Tragen eines Helmes. Solltest Du mitkommen, wirst Du sicher den Freeride fahren - dann sind aber Knie-/Schienbeinschoner, Handschuhe und Helm als Mindestschutz kein schlechter Anfang. 
Gilt natürlich auch für den DH, den Du auch mit Spaß abrollen kannst. Ist alles auch für "Otto-Normal-Biker" fahrbar, das ist ja das Schöne daran. An den kniffligen Stellen gibt es Umfahrungen...

Ach ja: evtl. fehlende Protektoren kannst Du Dir beim Felix in Todtnau für kleines Geld auch ausleihen...


----------



## ede paul (9. Oktober 2006)

@dd: war ne saubere Sache gestern! War mit meinem Mädel dort, nochmals merci für den Tip.  
Ich glaube Dich und Deine Süsse auch gesehen zu haben. Oben am Steindrop auf der anderen Seite. Als ich dann rüber wollte und wieder geschaut habe wart Ihr weg.  
Wie auch immer war sehr geil, und ja, Klausmann hat gewonnen. 

@tobi: würde schon mit Komplettschutz fahren. Einfach ausleiehen was fehlt.
Die dümmsten Stürze hatte ich bei den ersten Parkbesuchen als ich mit etwas zu viel Respekt vor Kanten und Wurzeln und mit zu wenig Vertrauen ins Material unterwegs war. 

Werde voraussichtlich kommenden Mittwoch nochmals nach Todtnau fahren, ein Platz wär noch frei.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (11. Oktober 2006)

@all
schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3073767

und hier: http://froeaters.fr.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6299#6299

wer ist dabei? Anmeldung wie immer unter http//:www.froeaters.de im Forum bei Termine

cu
MQT


----------



## ede paul (12. Oktober 2006)

och Mist klappt bei mir wieder nicht. Bin auf Betreibsausflug in Bremen. Grüsse an die Froeaters.


----------



## Libtech (19. Oktober 2006)

@DangerousDirk

Wie sieht's dieses We mit Todtnau aus? 
Sa kann ich nicht. Aber wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus?

Gruß


----------



## Backwoods (19. Oktober 2006)

Libtech schrieb:


> @DangerousDirk
> 
> Wie sieht's dieses We mit Todtnau aus?
> Sa kann ich nicht. Aber wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus?
> ...




ich find das ist mal nen guter vorschlag  
leider hat sich der dirk mit dem koeni schon drauf geeinigt Samstags zu fahren (siehe sonntagsfahrer threat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (20. Oktober 2006)

Libtech schrieb:


> @DangerousDirk
> 
> Wie sieht's dieses We mit Todtnau aus?
> Sa kann ich nicht. Aber wie sieht's mit Sonntag aus?
> ...



ja wie????   Bist Du nun im Besitz eines FF-Helms und dem ganzen anderen Krempel??


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2006)

@ ede

nope - den ganzen "Krempel" hab ich (noch) nicht.  
Aber da gibt's ja nen shop, der das zeuchs verleiht ... und die visa-card hab ich eh immer dabei  
Aber ich denke mal mit dem normalen Protektor-Krempel geht das auch. Muss es mir ja nicht zu krass geben ... Schließlich will ich am Mo dann die 31er Grenze meines Lebens noch überschreiten  
Außerdem geht's ja um den FUN bei der Sache  nach dem Motto: Dabei sein ist alles.

ede/backwoods: Wie sieht's denn am So aus?


----------



## ede paul (20. Oktober 2006)

kann man schon ins Auge fassen  , wobei mich persönlich Wildbad mehr reizen würde. War vor 2 Wochen erst in Todtnau. Wildbad wär näher und die Strecke ist nach der DM top in Schuss....
Für den Fall dass ich mich wiederhole....kann 2 Plätze im Bus anbieten.

Todtnau soll mir aber auch recht sein  
Also lass uns Sonntag ein wenig heizen gehen. 

Ich check mal noch meinen Kollegen...


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2006)

@libtech & ede
Wir fahren morgen nach Todtnau, Sonntag ist eher ungünstig. Den brauche ich meist zum Erholen, und das macht zu zweit irgendwie mehr Spaß. Wenn Ihr wißt, was ich meine 

Spaß beiseite: Sonntags ist auch das Wanderer- und Rollercoaster-Fahrer-Risiko größer, auf Schlange stehen habe ich keinen Bock... Wildbad reizt mich zwar auch, will aber die Saison lieber in Todtnau ausklingen lassen - mit ein paar richtig schnellen Abfahrten. 

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, ich hoffe doch, wir gehen noch mal gemeinsam Fahren demnächst...


----------



## Backwoods (21. Oktober 2006)

ede paul schrieb:


> kann man schon ins Auge fassen  , wobei mich persönlich Wildbad mehr reizen würde. War vor 2 Wochen erst in Todtnau. Wildbad wär näher und die Strecke ist nach der DM top in Schuss....
> Für den Fall dass ich mich wiederhole....kann 2 Plätze im Bus anbieten.
> 
> Todtnau soll mir aber auch recht sein
> ...



Das mit der strecke ist jedenfalls ein gutes argument. nach WB komm ich allerdings ohne deinen bus

mal abwarten was der SMS sagt. ob der wieder fit ist und ggf. nach todtnau will.


----------



## Libtech (21. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

also Wildbad klingt auch recht gut!!!
Für mich hätte es den Vorteil, dass es auf dem "Weg" zu meinem Mädl liegt.
Daher einen Punkt mehr für Wildbad. Todtnau soll mir aber auch recht sein ...
Würde dann nach WB auch selber fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (21. Oktober 2006)

klingt ja super! Also gehen wir nach Wildbad  
Wenn ihr alle selber fahrt, dann starte ich mit Frank morgen so gegen 9 Uhr Richtung Wildbad durch. Lasst uns doch einfach ne Uhrzeit ausmachen wann wir uns aufm Sommerberg Parkplatz oben treffen.  

Sagen wir so gegen 11 Uhr??  

Tobi du müsstes ja meine Handy Nr. haben, oder?


----------



## Libtech (21. Oktober 2006)

Okay, cool - 11 Uhr klingt gut. Versuche bis dahin dort zu sein!  
(No. hab' ich)

cu
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (21. Oktober 2006)

Perfekt! Bis morgen!


----------



## Backwoods (23. Oktober 2006)

was für ne farbe/typ ist dein bus?
der parkplatz war so voll


----------



## ede paul (24. Oktober 2006)

ein blauer T4 Atlantis mit Tübinger Nummer....


----------



## Backwoods (24. Oktober 2006)

ede paul schrieb:


> ein blauer T4 Atlantis mit Tübinger Nummer....



dann bist du auf der heimfahrt bis hirsau hinter mir hergefahren 
bin kurz vorher noch auf dem parkplatz auf dem bike an euch vorbeigrollt.
ich glaub am schlepplift haben wir uns auchmal getroffen.

vieleicht klappts das nächste mal auch auf der strecke


----------



## ede paul (25. Oktober 2006)

Backwoods schrieb:


> dann bist du auf der heimfahrt bis hirsau hinter mir hergefahren
> bin kurz vorher noch auf dem parkplatz auf dem bike an euch vorbeigrollt.
> ich glaub am schlepplift haben wir uns auchmal getroffen.
> 
> vieleicht klappts das nächste mal auch auf der strecke



hab ich jetzt nicht so drauf geachtet. Aber kommende Saison wird wieder fleissig gefahren, das klappt bestimmt noch auf der Strecke.


----------



## ede paul (10. Januar 2007)

Werbung in eigener Sache.....kommet zuhauf


----------



## Libtech (25. Januar 2007)

Hab`s leider nicht mehr zu eurem Konzert geschafft ...  

Anderes - eigentliches - Thema:
Wie sieht`s denn Anfang Feb. mal mit biken aus?


----------



## ede paul (26. Januar 2007)

war vielleicht besser so, die haben irgendwann keinen mehr rein gelassen, da die Bude aus allen Nähten geplatzt ist..... was uns natürlich seeehr gefreut hat.

Biken im Feb. logens,   wenns nicht gerade meterweise Schnee hat. Sollen wir mal den 04.02. ins Auge fassen? 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja mit MQT, den Froeaters oder DD was machen. Alb, Schönbuch oder Eastside...das ist hier die Frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterQTreiber (26. Januar 2007)

Schau mer mal, irgenwie werden wir das Pedal schon rumbringen.


----------



## dangerousD (27. Januar 2007)

@libtech
Wie jetzt, keinen Bick auf Boarden?  Wollte eigentlich dieses WE mal in den Schnee, aber der macht sich ja schon wieder flüchtig... oder heißt es flüssig?  Na ja, dann wohl doch weiter biken 

Bin auch dafür, daß wir wieder mal zusammen fahren. Oder im Fall von Jochen zum ersten Mal, ich treffe den Kerl immer nur auf Konzerten  

Mal schauen, was das Wetter so bringt... wir behalten das im Auge!

Grüsse 

der D


----------



## Libtech (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo, na das klingt ja mal vielversprechend  

@ DD

Doch - Bock auf boarden ist vorhanden! Bin oft unterwegs. Das nächste Mal das We am 9.2 in den Bregenzerwald (Schnee wird's hoffentlich haben) > kommste mit? Jochen als Skier natürlich auch  


Gruß


----------



## ede paul (1. Februar 2007)

Libtech schrieb:


> Jochen als Skier natürlich auch



Langhälse spielen nicht mit Einhörnern    merci für die Info, bin jedoch Fr. u. Sa. schon verplant.....aber es hat ja eh keinen Schnee..... 


@all: das Wetter am WE soll passen Vorschläge??
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/10829.html


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. Februar 2007)

hier findet Ihr was fürs Wochenende:

Froeaters-Tour-Anmeldung


----------



## Lederhose1976 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Dirk 

Habt Ihr am Sonntag schon einen Plan ?

Würder gerne einsteigen ?

Vorschlag Rossberg oder Bohl Berg tolle Touren

Könnt mich gerne anrufen 0173/6563913 komme aus Mössigen 


Güsse Dirk


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Lederhose,

siehe Thread von BHMDK.

Mössinger Gegend ist mir (noch) unbekannt, aber das lässt sich ja ändern - habe bisher viel Spaß direkt um Hechingen.

Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2007)

@libtech

Du lebst ja auch noch!  Gehen am Samstag - wohl zum letzten Mal in dieser Saison - nach Todtnau. Hast Du vielleicht auch Lust und Zeit? Wird auch der letzte Ausritt auf meinem Herb   Aber der neue Hobel kommt demnächst   Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch noch mal, eine Tour zusammen fahren zu gehen. Also dieses Jahr noch   Ach ja: mein Board ist auch frisch gewachst und wartet auf Schnee!!!


----------



## Libtech (17. Oktober 2007)

@ DD

Ja, ich lebe noch - das Essen beim Thailänder war lecker - daran lag`s nicht.
Weder bin ich an einer Überdosis EPO gestorben als ich in Frankreich bei der Tour war, noch hatte einen kapitalen Wipe-Out auf Hawaii  
Einfach zu viel los im Moment ... + Umzug, der in letzten Zügen steckt.
Dieses We kann ich leider nicht  Es wird wohl nur für ein bisschen biken am Albtrauf reichen. Leider kein Todtnau - dafür Schwäbisch Columbia.

Wusstest du, dass in Rottenburg ein kleiner Bikepark steht? Nix weltbewegendes - aber um ein Stündchen Spaß zu haben ist das alle Mal gut.
Liegt direkt auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit. Denke ich lad das bike mal ein, um anschließend dort zu fahren.

Zum Snowboarden: Das Brett stand über den Sommer mit einer dicken Schicht Wachs im Keller - muss nur abgezogen werden  

Jo, vielleicht klappt`s dieses Jahr mal mit ner Tour - sind ja schließlich noch 2.5 Monate  
Ein Lämpchen für die Nacht werde ich mir innerhalb der nächsten Wochen zulegen, damit ich dieser Dunkelheit trotzen kann!
Daher kann man dann nun auch die Stunden am Abend dazu zählen - es sollte dann wohl wirklich für ne Tour reichen   

Grüße aus Hechingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2007)

@libtech: In Rottenburg war ich erst am Sonntag. Klein, aber ganz witzig. Der Wallride macht Laune - und der Skatepark nebenan ist super!


----------



## ede paul (18. Oktober 2007)

hä hä, dann kriech ich auch mal wieder aus dem Loch....   

nachdem´s mich ja im Juli in Todtnau zerlegt hat bin ich nun auf dem Weg der Besserung. Ich kann sogar schon wieder nen Lenker halten   und hab die erste "Schottertour" schon hinter mir. 

Wünsch viel Spass in Todtnau. DH ist für mich dieses Jahr vollends tabu.

@dd: was gibts denn für nen neuen Hobel?? Alle Jahre wieder, hast Du nen Sponsor???  

würd mich freuen, wenn man die nächsten Wochen ne Tour auf die Kette bekommen würde.  

@ Lederhose: komme aus Ofterdingen und bin sozusagen in der genannten Region heimisch. Lass uns doch mal was zusammen machen.  

Gehe voraussichtlich Fr. Mittag wieder auf Tour, wenns Wetter passt. Wer Lust und Zeit hat......

Thema Lampe: wer kann mir was empfehlen, ich schwanke noch zw. Eigenbau und Sigma Mirage oder Sigma PowerLED. Tobi hast Du Dich in die Thematik eingelesen??

in diesem Sinne....
Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2007)

@ede_paul: Wird noch nicht verraten, was kommt. Bilder folgen bald. Vielleicht soviel vorab: ein N ist auch wieder drauf   Gesponsert werde ich nicht, aber ich falle ja auch nicht ständig wg. gebrochener Gliedmaßen aus. Hehe... und außerdem habe ich ganz gute Connections. Bzgl. Licht am Helm: mir persönlich sagt die PowerLED zu, werde ich mir wohl noch holen. Habe bereits die Mirage, aber da ist die Brenndauer bei voller Leistung im Winter selbst mit dem LI-Akku doch recht beschränkt. Und die 90Lux der PowerLED reizen mich schon


----------



## ede paul (18. Oktober 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Gesponsert werde ich nicht, aber ich falle ja auch nicht ständig wg. gebrochener Gliedmaßen aus. Hehe...



Was heisst hier ständig....tsss.....   

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt was da neues kommen mag....  

Tja dann wird man wohl an der PowerLED nicht vorbei kommen, wenn man nicht gerade 400-900.- für ne HID-Funzel ausgeben will. Allein ne HID-Lampe mit Ballast kostet im EK ca. 200.- ohne Akku und Akkuregelung. (hatte ich letzes Jahr mal angefragt) 
Hmm....  mal noch ne Nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (18. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja nicht zu fassen, die Jungs leben noch


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2007)

@ Monster Q

Ja, wir leben noch alle - und sind auch wohlauf! 
(SchÃ¶n, dass es dir wieder besser geht Jochen!
Dachte das du die Q nur noch mit den Froeaters auf und ab treibst. Aber toll, dass du auch noch hier bist  

@ all

Ja, das mit den Lampen ist - alle Jahre wieder - interessant.
Ich habe mich nicht wirklich in die Thematik eingelesen, aber eines ist sicher: Entweder wird es die Sigma PowerLEDBlack oder ein HID Brenner (neee hab nicht im Lotto gewonnen)

Sigma: + M.E. sehr gutes Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis, *dt. Hersteller*
          + Auf deren HP kaum unterschied zu einem HID-Brenner

HID: + "Auslaufmodell" 2007 von Topeak; wird in USA bestellt; 
       + z.Zt. genialer Kurs; 
       + JA! kann man hier ohne Probleme aufladen; 
        - aber nur 2Std max Brenndauer, Eco-Modus 2,5Std, Notreserve 30min
        - bei einem Crash fragliche Ersatzteilversorgung; muss Topeak Dtld mal 
         kontaktieren. Denke dÃ¼rfte aber kein Prob sein, da es auch Anbieter in
         Dtld. gibt, die diese Lampe vertreiben. Ca. 400 Euro
        >> Sammelbestellung? Der Versand nach Dtld. kostet 40â¬ .... 
        ... achso ... der Preis: ca. 211 Euro !!!
        Anbieter in den USA verkaufen diese Lampe immer noch um den original
        Preis ca. 750 Bucks.
        [Bin irgendwie gerade auf dem Auslands-Trip: Bellistic Helm aus Hawaii 
         70 Euro (Zoll wollte meinen Koffer nicht sehen ...) ; Bike-TrÃ¤ger aus
         England fÃ¼r`s Ersatzrad am Discovery ... aus der Bucht]

Am 8. November erscheint ein Lampentest in der MountainBike. Habe nachgefragt und die Sigma wird im Test dabei sein. Werde also mal abwarten (auch wenn`s schwer fÃ¤llt  )

So, nun mach ich mal mit dem Umzug weiter, um spÃ¤ter ... na ihr wisst schon ... biken zu gehen  

GruÃ
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (20. Oktober 2007)

@ MQT: jau alle noch da  
Spion und Spion...hatte vieeeel Langeweile mit meinem Gips an der Schreibhand. War ab und an auf der Froeaters Page. Sieht nach extrem viel Spass aus.
sach mal haste schon wieder ein neues Bike?? Erst ein Speci. dann ein Orange?  Nice!!  

@Libtech:
die Topeak-Geschichte klingt spannend....haste mal nen Link, Spezifikation ect.?? Wäre ggf. dabei!

@all: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4151963#post4151963

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt eine "normale" Variante (günstiger; wie gesagt 2Std max Brenndauer) und eine "enduro" Variante (teurer, doppelte Leistung, da doppelt so starker LiIon-Akku und ... auch größerer und schwererer Akku ... ).
Aber egal - lest euch mal ein ...


voila: 

http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/lightshootout/beampattern.shtml SIEHE RECHTS OBEN! Okay ... leuchtet minimal schwächer (Randbereich) als die Lupine ... dafür muss man aber auch nicht soviel auf den Tisch legen ... Und ich denke sie ist für uns alle mehr als in Ordnung. Klick mal auf die High-Rez Version. Sie leuchtet so hell wie ein DEA-Hubschrauberscheinwerfer auf Kriminellen-Jagd  

http://www.mtbr.com/spotlight/lightshootout/topeakmoonshine.shtml
Brenndauer auf höchster Stufe mit kleinem Akku haben die Jungs 2.45Std gemessen ...

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Lights/product_124908.shtml


hier sogar für ca. 188 Euro zzgl Versand; und alle Ersatzteile falls mal was geschrottet wird!!:
http://www.webmountainbike.com/topmoonhidar.html

Angeboten wird die "normale" Moonshine. 
Theoretisch wie praktisch könnte man aber den Ersatzakku für 99 Dollar dazukaufen, und ist somit auch wieder bei 4 Std maximal. Und man "schleppt" nicht immer den großen Akku mit. Außerdem liegt man unterm Strich sogar günstiger als wenn man die Enduro-Variante kauft ...   
Und was mir im Gegensatz zur Lupine gefällt, ist der schön kleine und handliche Akku, der kleiner ist als so mancher Geldbeutel. 
--------------------------------------------------------
http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/273/1890/9010

aus dtld: Heißt hier zwar "Enduro" ist aber der kleine Akku ...
http://www.bikedirekt.cc/shop/szubehoer/licht.htm


----------



## ede paul (22. Oktober 2007)

ja merci mal...

ich frag das Teil mal bei unserem Bauteilebroker in NY an. Vielleicht hat der noch "industrielle" connections. Bei der Gelegenheit check ich auch gleich die 2007er Preise http://www.topeak.com/2007/products/lights/moonshineHID.php

Gruss
Jochen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (24. Oktober 2007)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ MQT: jau alle noch da
> Spion und Spion...hatte vieeeel Langeweile mit meinem Gips an der Schreibhand. War ab und an auf der Froeaters Page. Sieht nach extrem viel Spass aus.
> sach mal haste schon wieder ein neues Bike?? Erst ein Speci. dann ein Orange?  Nice!!



so siehts aus, muss mich für's Rennen schon extra motivieren bzw. fahr dann lieber ne vernüftige Tour und lass das Rennen andere fahren.

Das Orange hab ich schon seit dem Frühjahr, erster Einsatz in Finale Ligure  Ist uin Ratt


----------



## ede paul (28. Oktober 2007)

@mqt: klingt extrem mild! 
und das Specialized??  Du hattes dir doch erst ein Enduro zugelegt gehabt, oder bring ich da was durcheinander?? 

haste auch schon erste Ausritte in div. Bikeparks gemacht??


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Oktober 2007)

Das Speiseeis hab ich ausgeschlachtet und den Rahmen vertickt.

Bikepark ist nicht so mein Ding, ich hab 100 km Trail am Albtrauf und im Donautal zur Verfügung, warum soll ich dann im Bikepark für ein paar km zahlen? lift + shuttel mag ich sowieso nicht so, das Petal muss schließlich immer rumgehen.


----------



## Libtech (29. Oktober 2007)

@ mqt

Warum in einen bikepark, wenn man Schwäbisch Kolumbia vor der Haustür hat?
Denke aber mal dir würde sowas auch gefallen. Ab und zu ist sowas spaßig - und das ist das was wir suchen ... sonst hättest du jetzt sicherlich kein Orange   
mhhhhhh, wenn das Specialized nun schon als Speiseeis betitelt wird, ahne ich was da noch kommen könnte - Wie wäre es 2008 mal einen Versuch im Park zu starten?  

Ich darf die nächsten 6 Wochen pausieren bzw kürzer treten.
Letztes We habe ich mir den sog. "Skidaumen" geholt. Sprich: Band im Daumen angerissen. 
Wie das geschah erzähl ich aber nicht.  
Ärztin meinte es geht auch ohne OP.  
Daher werde ich mit dem RR/MTB easy rumfahren, so gut wie`s eben geht und ob ...
Morgen teste ich das mal an. Nur schalten is nich. Werde daher einen Eindruck bekommen, wie es als SingleSpeeder ist  

@ ede

Vor lauter Frust werde ich mir wohl bei Wilma trost holen


----------



## dangerousD (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich präsentiere: Nicolai Ion ST, frisch aus dem Karton... 





Bilder vom Komplettbike folgen... ein paar Detailfotos sind in der Galerie. Ab und zu mal rein schauen, spätestens am Wochenende gibt es dann Bilder vom Komplettbike und evtl. auch ein paar Bilder in Aktion...


----------



## ede paul (1. November 2007)

@DD: sehr lecker, da kann man gespannt sein, wie das Ding fertig aussieht.   und nein ich werde jetzt nicht neidisch....oder doch????

@mqt: manchmal ist es auch ganz nett die Kräfte zum runterballern zu haben. Also ich kann ab und an damit leben, wenns Petal nicht so oft rum geht.   
Aber in der Regel erarbeite ich mir die Abfahrt auch selbst in schwäbisch Columbia.  

@ tobi: bei welcher der Wilma Schwestern suchst Du denn Trost??   
Ich warte noch auf diverse Angebote und entscheide dann. Für ne Lupine bin ich definitiv zu geizig....Schwabe eben. 

so gehe jetzt noch ne Runde mit meinem Mädel biken, die Sonne kommt gerade durch!  

Grüsse 
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (1. November 2007)

@ DD

Ja, das wird bestimmt ein feines Radl - bin schon auf den fertigen Zustand gespannt  

@ede: Ich warte noch den 8.November ab (MBHeft), wobei klar sein wird wer der Gewinner sein wird ... Trotzdem ist die Sigma immer noch eine Alternative - Schwabe bin ich auch  Wenn es nur marginale Unterschiede sind, dann muss ich nicht mit der Wilma 4/6 anbandeln. Momentan ist eh nur RR oder MTB mit 3-Gang angesagt. Erst Anfang Dez. ist der Daumen wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (2. November 2007)

@tobi: au Backe was haste nur wieder angestellt mit deinem Daumen. Ist dieses Jahr das grosse Hand-Kaputtfahren angesagt oder wie??  

Dir jedenfalls schnelle Genesung auf dass es wirklich ohne OP wieder anwächst. Ich drück die Daumen ähhhhhhmmmm wünsche gute Besserung...  

uns würde natürlich noch alle interessieren wie das passiert ist......komm schon raus mit der Sprache....


----------



## Libtech (2. November 2007)

Wie es passiert ist? Da lass ich mal der Phantasie freien lauf ...  

Aber es kommt noch besser. Habe mit dieser ollen Daumen/Gelenkbandage geschlafen. Nun ist die Innenseite der Daumenspitze seit zwei Tagen taub, als ob ich eine Spritze da rein bekommen hätte. So ein Sch***  
Naja. Probleme sind das ...  Ich drück' auch die Daumen  dass 07 nicht das Jahr der Hände wird. Alle guten Dinge sind ...


----------



## ede paul (3. November 2007)

wenn ich meiner Phantasie freien Lauf lasse fällt mir immer nur das eine ein.   wie man sich dabei allerdings den Daumen zerdällern kann... 
Aussm Stockbett gefallen????

Lass lieber nochmal danach schauen. 
Ein Bekannter hat sich neulich am Lochen mit dem Mopped lang gemacht und nen Leitpfosten mit dem Daumen rasiert. 
Der diensthabende Doc. (Urlaubsvertretung) meinte das geht alles ohne OP ganz easy und hat ihm so ne Kunststoffschiene verpasst. Als er zwei Wochen später nochmals zur Kontrolle dort war, hat der Ober-Doc ihn zusammengefaltet, warum er erst jetzt gekommen wäre   .....nachdem klar war wie das gelaufen ist, lag er ein paar Stunden später im OP.    

Will keine Panik verbreiten, aber vielleicht wär noch ne Meinung kein Fehler. 

Wünsch Dir jedenfalls dass alles wieder 100%ig verheilt und das möglichst fix. 

ach ja falls morgen Vormittag jemand Lust hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=183598


----------



## Libtech (3. November 2007)

Jaaa ... das glaub ich dir gerne, wenn man deiner Phantasie freien Lauf lässt  Es war ein Malheur im Haushalt ... da passiert ja bekannterweise das meiste.

Zum  : Denke schon, dass der Anfang Dez wieder klar ist. (muss) Die Frau Doc war keine Urlaubsvertretung, und schon gut in ihrem Metier. Gehaltene Röntgenaufnahme hat gezeigt, dass das Band nicht ganz ab ist sondern 'nur' angerissen sein muss.
Alles halb so wild. Bin eben nur ein bisschen eingeschränkt  . Denke du warst schlimmer dran ...  
Tröste mich mit dem RR  und freue mich auf Dez umso mehr  
Bis dann wird auch mit der Lampe Klarheit herrschen. 

Zu der Runde morgen: Hätte ich auch Lust ... aber ihr bleibt wohl kaum auf der Straße   Wo trefft ihr euch denn um 10 Uhr in Bodelshausen? Viell. schau ich mit dem RR kurz vorbei und 'sach ma "hallo" ' ...


----------



## dangerousD (3. November 2007)

Zum Trösten habe ich hier für alle was: mein neues Spielzeug nach dem Aufbau...





...und beim Spielen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/433528"]
	

[/url]

Macht echt Spaß  

@ monsterQ: ...auch wenn man damit nicht unbedingt stundenlang bergauf fahren kann. Heute haben wir geschoben, aber so ein Lift hat schon auch seine Vorteile


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (5. November 2007)

ist schon ein nettes Spielzeug für große Jungs das Nicoblei


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2007)

@monsterQ

Nix Blei, das Ding ist tatsächlich leicht geraten!   Auch wenn das große N drauf steht... Gesamtgewicht habe ich jetzt noch nicht gewogen, da der Rahmen aber leichter ist als mein vorheriges Last, könnte das Gesamtgewicht knapp unter 19kg liegen. Ohne Leichtbau-Teile! Das ist für einen Downhiller gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## Libtech (6. November 2007)

@ DD

Fein, fein das Teil - das Ion ist ein nettes Spielzeug ... und du kannst damit ja auch umgehen  
Die Farbe ist ein wenig soft, hätte bei dir schwarz oder ein camo etc. erwartet ... wenn man schon die Wahl aller RAL-Farben hat Ist aber ne heiße Maschine  *10 Punkte*

@ mQ

Ist schon ein Nicoblei - aber das ist auch gut so. Sonst würde der Dirk ja vollends abheben  

@ ede

Hoffe ihr hattet noch eine schöne Rest-Tour. Merci nochmal, dass ihr anfangs "viel" Straße gefahren seid, damit ich mit dem RR mit konnte.


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2007)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ DD
> 
> Fein, fein das Teil - das Ion ist ein nettes Spielzeug ... und du kannst damit ja auch umgehen
> Die Farbe ist ein wenig soft, hätte bei dir schwarz oder ein camo etc. erwartet ... wenn man schon die Wahl aller RAL-Farben hat Ist aber ne heiße Maschine  *10 Punkte*


 
Expect the unexpected


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (6. November 2007)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ DD
> @ ede
> Hoffe ihr hattet noch eine schöne Rest-Tour. Merci nochmal, dass ihr anfangs "viel" Straße gefahren seid, damit ich mit dem RR mit konnte.



ja nee is klar...immer gerne doch. Hättest Du deinen Ferrari nicht eingebremst wären wir eh nicht hinter her gekommen. Hoffe Du hattest trotz (oder gerade wegen  ) des überschaubaren Tempos Spass. Mir hats jedenfalls getaugt!!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. November 2007)

@DD: ne, ist schon uin ratt. Wenn ich nicht so eine elender Schanz-Schisser wär, wär ich da voll angemeldet. Aber vielleicht kommts ja noch, hab ja erst 4 Räder, da kanns ruhig auch mal noch ein fünftes werden


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2007)

@MQT:

DH fahren hat nicht zwangsläufig mit großen Sprüngen zu tun... ergibt sich halt manchmal so und sieht auch spektakulär aus, aber die hohe Kunst ist es, am Boden schnell und flüssig unterwegs zu sein. Mir hat es da insbesondere das Kurvenfahren angetan - hier kann man halt am meisten raus holen und Zeit gut machen... hol' Dir halt noch ein Rad, und dann gehen wir mal los  Wobei Dein Patriot für den Anfang auch ausreicht - it's not what you ride, it's how


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. November 2007)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Wobei Dein Patriot für den Anfang auch ausreicht - it's not what you ride, it's how



seh ich auch so, das ratt kann viiiiiiel mehr als ich. Aber ich lerne jedes mal dazu. War gerade mit den froeaters in Finale Ligure    4 Tage Fahrtechnikschulung am Stück  

Im Moment weis ich vor lauter Arbeit fast nicht wo anfangen, komme aber gerne mal auf Dein Angebot zurück. 

Du kannst aber auch mal zu einer Froeaters-Tour ins Donautal kommen, Lift trinken wir nur haben aber dafür Trails bis zum abwinken  Der verrückteste Schanzer ist zwar gerade wegen Armbruch-Tourabbruch außer Gefecht, das hält den Rest aber nicht vom Fahren ab.

cu
MoQ


----------



## dangerousD (7. November 2007)

@MQT:

Da habe ich schon Bock drauf - also auf Donautal... muß halt mal schauen, wie es zeitlich paßt. Fahrt Ihr jetzt im Winter auch? OK, das hast Du ja schon geschrieben...  Frage ist halt, wann - einige Wochenenden wären bei mir bis Ende des Jahres noch frei.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. November 2007)

such Dir eins aus, es gibt eigentlich jedes WE irgendwie eine Tour. Am besten du guckst mal unter www.froeaters.de im Portal/Forum/Donautal-Musikprob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. Dezember 2007)

@ all:

wünsche euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
         

Wir sehen uns!!!  


Grüsse 
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (6. April 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ all:
> 
> wünsche euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
> 
> ...



Hi Männers!

Die Uhren wurden auf Sommerzeit gestellt und ich dachte ich kram mal den alten Thread wieder raus, um zu sehen, ob was geht.

Gibt wohl auch ein paar Leute in BL und Umgebung? 
Habe im Thread "Zollernalbkreis, Balingen" gelesen, dass ihr es auch seltsam findet, dass aus "unserer" Gegend wenig biker hier im Forum unterwegs sind. 

Stimmt, sind vielleicht wirklich alle auf ihren bikes unterwegs und in keinem Forum dabei.(z.B. Bekannte von mir - die fahren einfach, und verbringen die Zeit nicht vor dem Bildschirm).
Denn wenn ich fahre sehe ich regelmäßig Spuren von Reifen ... aber ab und an auch ein lebendiges, unbekanntes Exemplar in freier Wildbahn; v.a. oben auf dem Raichberg.

So, jetzt schau'mer mal


----------



## BHMDK (6. April 2008)

Ja, Leute; es gibt sie tatsöchlich, Biker, die auch im Forum unterwegs sind (halt nicht gleichzeitig)  

Wir zum Beispiel treffen uns immer noch Sonntag morgens gegen 9:00 Uhr am Forum in B'hausen (heute hatte ich keine rechte Lust......) und suchen noch den idealen Zeit- und Treffpunkt für eine regelmäßige abendliche Bikerunde. Irgendwie passt es da nie recht zusammen. 
Wenn Du also einen Vorschlag hast, lass hören (ich denke Joch aka Ede wäre auch nicht generell abgeneigt).

Raichberg ist ein sehr geeignetes Revier auch für eine Feierabendrunde, ansonsten auch gerne im Neckartal o.ä.

Bis bald und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Jierdan (6. April 2008)

Raichbergspuren könnten von mir sein...


----------



## Libtech (6. April 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> ich dachte ich kram mal den alten Thread wieder raus, um zu sehen, ob was geht.



@ BHMDK

Ihr trefft euch Sonntags immer um neun? Na, das klingt ja gut - bis auf die Uhrzeit  Aber mal sehen, ob ich es mal schaffe, am We so früh aufzustehen.  
Bodelshausen ist ja ein Katzensprung von Hechingen. In einer halben Stunde starte ich, sechs Stunden später, um 15.30Uhr, auf eine kleine Runde zur Burg und drum herum. Hab jetzt ausgeschlafen  

@ Jierdan

... kommst du aus AS?
Tut sich eigentlich dieses Jahr was am Bikepark von Tailfingen?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Jierdan (6. April 2008)

jo, bin aus Albstadt. 
Tja, Bikepark, schwierige Sache. Ein Bekannter hats beim WSV nochmal angeregt, den Lift auch im Sommer zu pachten, aber er er klang nicht besonders zuversichtlich. Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass es hier mehr um persönliche Animositäten geht als um die Pacht, anders kann ichs mir langsam nimmer erklären. Interesse, den lift zu nutzen besteht - fast bei jedem mit dem man drüber spricht...

das letzte was ich gesehn hat was sich verändert hat, war dass der Roadgap in ein paar anlieger umgewandelt wurde.


----------



## syrer (6. April 2008)

Servus Leutz,
bin oft in HCH wegen meiner Freundin da kann ich auch locker mal mein Bike mitbringen.
Bin aber gerade noch mit Los Krückos unterwegs die ich mir als Andenken aus Finale Ligure mitgebracht habe  
Aber so bis in 5 Wochen wäre ich wieder fit laut Doktore 
Gruß syrer


----------



## ede paul (6. April 2008)

Ja servus zusammen. Dachte schon der Thread sei verstorben  

So langsam kriechen wir alle wieder aus den Löchern, recht so!  

@ Tobi: also du kennst ja das Geläster über Deinen Berufsstand. Bei dem Job sollte man doch So. Morgen um 9 Uhr am Start sein können   . 
Im Ernst, ich selbst bin der extremste Morgenmuffel unter der Sonne, aber es ist endgeil um halb eins nach ca. 50km biken gemütlich zum Mittagessen einzulaufen um dann den restlichen Sonntag vollends mit meiner Süssen zu verbringen. Da kann ich das Aufstehen verschmerzen. Ausserdem brauchen wir noch ein paar "Langhubige" Trailsurfer am Start!  
Also So. Morgends 9Uhr am Forum Bodelshausen, wär mild, wenn Du am Start wärst. 

@ Dirk: nen Regelmässigen Termin für ne Abendrunde wäre kein Fehler, v.a. in Hinblick auf gewisse Motivationsschwächen! Bei mir ginge bis auf Do. und Fr. so ziemlich alles. 

Wär doch super, wenn wir hier ein paar Leute an den Start bekommen könnten. Meldet euch!!  


@ all: 
wie schauts denn mit Bikepark-Besuchen aus? Mein Bergab-Kollege hat sich beim Kicken abgeschossen und fällt die komplette Saison aus. Gibt es hier in der Gegend noch ein paar Bergabfahrer, die für ein paar Roadtrips, in div. Parks zu begeistern sind. Vllt. ja auch nur zum rumhüpfen nach Feierabend in Rottenburg, Gomaringen oder so.... 
Hatte auch vor eine Woche nach Portes Du Soleil zu fahren. Vllt. findet sich ja hier noch ein Partner oder gar mehrere.  
Hatte ne Woche im Juli (KW28-30) ins Auge gefasst. 

CU all!!
Jochen


----------



## Jierdan (6. April 2008)

für rumhüpfen wär ich zu haben, ich kanns nur (noch) nicht   

meine bisherigen versuche endeten meist mit einem EPIC FAIL!


----------



## syrer (6. April 2008)

@ ede paul: 
 Sobald ich meine Krücken im Schrank verstaut habe fahr ich nach Bad Wildbad um mein neues Bike richtig ran zu nehmen.
Bin immer für nen Besuch im Bikepark zu haben  
da kann man schon mal was starten wenn ich wieder fit und gesund bin 

Gruß syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (6. April 2008)

Hi Jochen und alle Anderen, die es interessieren könnte.

Ich könnte dann der zweitgrößte Morgenmuffel sein, aber auch ich schaffe es sehr häufig, um 9! Ist echt richtig goil und auf den Trails auch noch nicht so voll  

Also bei mir ginge nur der Dienstag nicht - bzw in manchen Wochen geht halt gar nix, wegen zu weiter Anfahrt und so....... 

Also, wie wäre es, wenn wir den Mittwoch mal einplanen - gilt natürlich für alle Interessierten; Zeitpunkt und Startort können wir ja noch festlegen (Start dann halt erst ab nächster Woche - morgen Mittag bin ich erstmal wieder auf Tour).
Mittwoch wäre für mich auch optimal, bzgl. Beseitigung  der "Motivationsdefizite", schliesslich bin ich in Albstadt gemeldet und die Fitness ist noch irgendwo versteckt 

Ist der Frank jener erwähnte "Bergab- Kollege"?? Was hat er denn veranstaltet??

Also Gruß von hier und bis demnächst, diesen Sonntag klappt's leider nicht, aber dann sieht es erst mal wieder besser aus

DIRK


----------



## Libtech (6. April 2008)

Servus Jochen, Totgesagte leben länger - auch threads  
Ja, denke schon, dass ich auch mal am So um 8 aus dem Bett kann, um dann um 9 am Start zu sein.
Geläster über den Berufsstand? Nööö, nie was davon gehört  
Ich beginne meine Arbeit jeden Tag um 7.20Uhr; 40min Anfahrt; klingeln des Weckers 6Uhr - passt doch.  
"Vllt. ja auch nur zum rumhüpfen nach Feierabend in Rottenburg, Gomaringen oder so...."
Mh, Jochen, dann hüpfe ich alleine um 13Uhr in Rottenburg rum    

Portes du Soleil? Ich dachte diesen Sommer an was ganz anderes. Einen Alpencross mit dem RR. 

@ syrer: Gute Besserung  

@ jierdan/jochen: Hätte Lust mal dieses We in Tailfingen vorbeizuschauen. Nur ein bissl rumhüpfen und mal die Lage checken. Wenn's nix is, dann kann man ja vielleicht dort oben noch ein wenig rumfahren, und die Gegend checken?

@ BHMDK: Auch zeitgleich am PC? Jo, Mittwochs ne "Feierabendrunde" klingt gut. Können wir die auch auf 13Uhr legen?  *Scherz!*

Tobi


----------



## Jierdan (6. April 2008)

dieses Wochenende schaff ichs nich mehr, wär mir auch zu dunkel ; )
aber kommendes Wochenende kömmer das gern machen!


----------



## dangerousD (7. April 2008)

Moin zusammen,

dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... nachdem es ja im letzten Jahr irgendwie nie mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt geklappt hat, möchte ich das dieses Jahr definitiv nachholen. Wie wäre es mit kommendem WE - da könnte ich Samstag nachmittag ab 15.00 oder Sonntag vormittag (Zeit egal). Diejeningen unter Euch, die mich kennen, wissen ja bereits, daß ich so ziemlich alles fahre, was im Gelände geht - ob rauf oder runter  Und ab und zu auch mal im Skatepark - seit dem gestrigen Umbau wieder mit Singlespeed. 

Worauf ich auf jeden Fall Bock hätte: eine schöne Tour mit hohem Singletrailanteil auf der Alb. Hätte auch einiges für einen Gegenbesuch im Schönbuch zu bieten   Ansonsten lasse ich mich auch gern überreden, nach Albstadt rüber zu kommen und den DH "abzurollen"  Da waren wir im sonnigen Januar und Februar auch schon des Öfteren. Macht Laune...


----------



## ede paul (7. April 2008)

Mittwoch Abend klingt doch mild. Ich könnte immer so gegen 18 Uhr am Start sein. Je nach dem wer sich regelmässig beteiligen würde, können wir ja den Treffpunkt aussuchen. Traillastige Touren sind an der Albkante sicher kein Problem. Ich biete Ortskenntnis von Genkingen bis Raichberg.

Am Sa. nach Tailfingen wär doch mal was, wenn´s nicht gerade mal wieder Bindfäden schifft. Vllt. kommt ja DD als ortskundiger Scout und Fahrtechnik Guru mit. 

@ Tobi: waaaas um 6 Uhr klingelt der Wecker...  und um 13 Uhr fertig.     Was soll ich jammern, jeder so wie er´s verdient.   

@syrer: schnell die Krücken in´s Eck geworfen....Gute Besserung!!!

sonst wie bereits erwähnt So. 9 Uhr Forum Bodelshausen (beim Rapunzel). Wenn genügend Langhubige am Start sind lässt sich sicher spontan eine CC und eine Trailsurftruppe bilden.


----------



## Thomas (7. April 2008)

_Auf Wunsch des Themenerstellers wurde der Thementitel geändert
Viele Grüße
Thomas
_


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2008)

Hi, wie ihr seht hat der thread einen neuen Titel - neues Glück!?
Außerdem dachte ich, es ist gegeigneter den Threadnamen geographisch kleiner zu halten; da ja auch die anderen im Forum eher lokal begrenzt sind.
Also Bodelshausen und Ofterdingen gehören für mich noch zum ZAK  

@ DD: Ja, wäre cool, wenn dieses Jahr mal wieder was zustande kommt. Hätte auch Lust auf eine Tour mit vielen Singeltrails am Albtrauf. Nur an den Stellen wo es so richtig Spaß macht, sollte es trocken sein, sonst liegt man u.U. weit tief unten. Aber es gibt ja auch schöne Alternativen.  

@ ede: Da ich bisher nur mit dem "Snowboard und viel Schnee" den "bikepark" abgefahren bin, noch nie mit dem bike, würde mich Tailfingen auch reizen. Erscht ma' rantasten an die Sachen da. Der Dirk kann uns ja zeigen wie "going big" geht.  
Bin in Tailfingen auch *kein* Ortskundiger. Denke mir aber, dass man das eine mit dem anderen verbinden kann.
Soll heißen: Ein bisschen im Park fahren, und dann auf Entdeckungstour, wie die Pfadfinder. Trails gibt's überall, man muss sie nur entdecken. Nur ist halt keine Garantie dabei, dass es geile Singletrails sind, wie bei schon bekannten Gebieten ... Nur ein Vorschlag. Mache auch anderes mit. Z.b. kenne ich mich in der Genkinger Ecke auch noch nicht aus.

@ jierdan: Am Wochende wäre es dir zu dunkel? 


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## syrer (7. April 2008)

Na zum Glück gehört meine Heimatstadt Melchingen zum ZAK  

gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2008)

@ syrer: Zollern"alb"kreis, und Melchingen liegt ja auf der Alb  

@ all: Habe eben mal gegoogelt. So in etwa könnte eine Entdeckungstour vom bikepark aus weg ausschauen. Da oben der Linie "irgedwie, irgendwo" lang, in Richtung Albstadt und wieder zurück. Ohne Gewähr 
Oder ganz was anderes. Bin offen für Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (7. April 2008)

hehe, ja, libtech, das wochenende hatte zu dem zeitpunkt als ich gepostet hatte noch knappe 30 minuten°°


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2008)

@Libtech

Wenn Tailfingen, dann halt Samstag nachmittag. Da ich dann sicher mit schwerem Gerät anrücke, würde ich mich bei der "Erkundungstour" enthalten - das Ion geht zwar gut, ist aber zum Hochstrampeln denkbar ungeeignet  

Den Besuch sollten wir aber vom Wetter abhängig machen - war letztens zwar im Regen dort fahren, was prima geht und auch Spaß macht. Nur der ortsansässige Dreck ist sehr  anhänglich. Auf gut Deutsch: klebt wie Schei$$e... 

Ansonsten bin ich - wie gesagt - auch mal wieder an einer schönen Tour interessiert. Nasse Wurzeln sind im Übrigen kein Risiko, sondern eine Herausforderung  

Ach ja: werde heute abend mal in Rottenburg vorbei schauen und ein bißchen im "Bike-Park" mein Unwesen treiben. Werde mich wohl auf den Mini-Skatepark beschränken, sofern es trocken bleibt. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja - bin wohl von 18.00 bis etwa 20.00 da.

Greetz

der D


----------



## ede paul (8. April 2008)

Mist gehe heute Abend schon die Wände hoch, hab mich schon zum Klettern verabredet. 
Sonst wär ich noch rüber gekommen. Viel Spass!


----------



## Libtech (8. April 2008)

@ DD: Zu spät entdeckt. Sonst aber gerne! Is ja nicht weit  
         20min nach Rottenburg (und 17min nach Tailfingen.)

@ ede: Du gehst die Wände hoch, cool, auch ne' gute Abendbeschäftigung. Im Emka in Tübingen? 
Ich geh nun und besorg mir ein Spiegel-Klebeset, und papp den Rückspiegel an. Nein, nicht beim Landy.... obwohl es hier ja heißt: It's not broken, it's british.  

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (10. April 2008)

tja Sa. Tailfingen wird wohl ne feuchte Angelegenheit was in Kombination dem von Dirk ausführlich beschriebenenen ortsansässigen Dreck nicht sooo der Brüller ist. Oder was meint Ihr?

Wie wärs mit So. Morgen, wie bereits beschrieben?


----------



## Libtech (10. April 2008)

Habe eben mal die Wettervorhersage gecheckt:
Sa soll besseres Wetter sein als So ...
Wobei es natürlich immer anders kommen kann und es Sa auch regnet.

Wir können ja am Sa mittag oder So morgen (muss um 16.30 Zuhause sein und Eurosport schauen  ) 'ne Runde drehen. 
Nasse Wurzeln sind i.A. kein Prob. - fahre nur nicht direkt am Trauf entlang, wenn's dort nass ist - sonst aber überall. 
Aber der Dreck sollte doch keine Rolle spielen, Dirk    

BTW - Wie sieht's denn HEUTE mit biken aus? Regen ist egal, man kann ja gemütlich (GA1) tuckern, dann schwitzt man in den Regenklamotten auch nicht so. Denke ich könnte um 18Uhr bereit sein.

PS: Ist jemand schon mal von einem mobilen Blitz geblitzt worden? - Selbstredend auf dem bike! Mehr sag' ich dazu nicht .... 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (10. April 2008)

reicht mir nicht, sitzte noch auf Arbeit..... 

Was das WE Wetter angeht hab ich andere Info, guckst Du hier:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108290.html

CU
Jochen


----------



## Libtech (10. April 2008)

Guck ich hier, guckst du da http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=30374


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2008)

Nochmal als Update: hätte MORGEN NACHMITTAG Zeit, um auf die Alb zu kommen. Sonntag bin ich jetzt bereits anderweitig verabredet... Wer will mit mir spielen?


----------



## ede paul (11. April 2008)

Zeit könnt ich mir nehmen. Hätt auch Bock, aber das Wetter ist ja mal voll übel. Die Wiesen hinterm Haus stehen knöcheltief unter Wasser.

Ich glaub ich montier morgen vormittag mal meine neue Kettenführung und dann schau mer mal was das Wetter bringt. Lästert über mich aber nach hardcore Schlamm-Riding steht mir nicht der Sinn.


----------



## Jierdan (11. April 2008)

ich fall aus. bin unvorhergesehenermaßen in KN :x


----------



## Libtech (11. April 2008)

@ jierdan: Schade, aber es kommen noch genug Tage  

@ ede, dd, bhmdk, ...: Ich hätte morgen auch Lust zum Spielen! Also Dirk, kannst gerne auf die Alb kommen, und wir fahren eine traillastige Tour.
Die Tour (ohne gefährliche Stellen wegen der Nässe) führt am Albtrauf entlang mit schönem Blick nach Tü und Stgt - bei guter Fernsicht; inkl. ein paar kleiner jumps -natürliche und Beton- auf Trailniveau. 
Ede, Lust aber kein Bock auf Matsch? Man wird uns noch als Menschen erkennen  Wir können das bike ja dann im Fluss waschen   Gib' dem innerne Schweinehund einen Tritt!
DangerousDude, welche Uhrzeit? Nachmittag=15Uhr? Ich bin flexibel.
Nachmittag ist passabel: "Caipi" tonight - tomorrow we ride.


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ jierdan: Schade, aber es kommen noch genug Tage
> 
> @ ede, dd, bhmdk, ...: Ich hätte morgen auch Lust zum Spielen! Also Dirk, kannst gerne auf die Alb kommen, und wir fahren eine traillastige Tour.
> Die Tour (ohne gefährliche Stellen wegen der Nässe) führt am Albtrauf entlang mit schönem Blick nach Tü und Stgt - bei guter Fernsicht; inkl. ein paar kleiner jumps -natürliche und Beton- auf Trailniveau.
> ...


 

Hi Tobsen,

melde mich dann morgen mal telefonisch zwecks genauer Absprache. Bin erst noch Umzugshelfer, sind ca. 13.00 fertig. Also, bis denne!


----------



## ede paul (18. April 2008)

und die Herren, sind irgendwelche Wochenend-Aktionen geplant??
Ich bin halt um So. 9 Uhr wieder in Bodelshausen am Forum. Was gehst sonst so??


----------



## dangerousD (18. April 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> und die Herren, sind irgendwelche Wochenend-Aktionen geplant??
> Ich bin halt um So. 9 Uhr wieder in Bodelshausen am Forum. Was gehst sonst so??


 
Mein Plan:

Samstag ab 10.00 in Wildbad. Sektionstraining und evtl. Fotosession auf dem DH.

Sonntag vormittag evtl. mal Gomaringen anschauen, nachmittag dann gemütliche Runde im Schönbuch mit Freundin


----------



## ede paul (18. April 2008)

Sa. vorm. muss ich zum Schnapser meine Maische endlich mal wegbringen, damit schööön der Alkolhol rausdestilliert wird....  
Wär sonst gern mitgekommen. Wünsch Dir viel Spass und geile Pics

So. Gomaringen klingt auch nicht verkehrt, hast du abgeklärt ob da jemand da ist der aufmacht? Wenn ich in den Kalender schaue siehts so dicht aus.
http://www.bikepark-gomaringen.de/bikepark-gomaringen/oeffnungszeiten.html
So wie ich das sehe legen die erst am 27.04. los.

Grüssle 
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. April 2008)

Hi,

habe eben angerufen. Der MTB-Fachwart/Sportlicher Leiter kommt erst morgen Abend wieder. Daraus folgt > er kann den bikepark nicht aufschließen (es sei denn jmd. anderes übernimmt seinen Job).
Sieht also damit am So schlecht aus.  
Ein ander Mal in Gomaringen


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2008)

Nicht schlimm, war dann halt mit dem kleinen Stinker im Wald unterwegs. Nach etwas Feintuning war der Trail echt spaßig


----------



## Libtech (20. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, war dann halt mit dem kleinen Stinker im Wald unterwegs.


Mit wem wolltest du nochmal durch den Schönbuch radeln ... ?   

Jo, ich fands auch nicht weiter schlimm. Nachdem ich mal aufgestanden war, bin ich 3Std Landstraße gefahren - und meine Kenntniss in "Umgebungs-Kaff-Kunde" erweitert. 

Dann viell. nächstes We in Go oder mal wieder HW1?


----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mit wem wolltest du nochmal durch den Schönbuch radeln ... ?


 
Mit meiner Kleinen... habe ich dann auch gemacht, am Nachmittag  Nochmal lockere 25km GA-Training


----------



## ede paul (21. April 2008)

wir sind gestern bei dem Wetter ca. 60km/1000hm Eastside rumgekurbelt, Roßberg, Filsenberg, Dreifürstenstein..... 
Allerdings haben die zwei Halbe Bier in der Domäne danach eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe. Da bekam der Betriff Lock-out ne ganz neue Bedeutung  
Zum Glück war ich unter Aufsicht meiner Süssen.   

@DD: warst Du Sa. tatäschlich in Wildbad den DH1 runterschwimmen?  
@ tobi: hast Du sonstige News bzgl. Gomaringen? 

Wenns Wetter einigermassen passt gehe ich Mi. Abend ca. 18 Uhr mit BHMDK noch ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Noch jemand Lust?
Wetter soll nicht so verkehrt sein:http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108290.html


----------



## dangerousD (21. April 2008)

Wildbad war genial, bis auf die erste Abfahrt... nach drei Jahren Abstinenz mußte ich mich erst mal wieder dran gewöhnen   Ansonsten super, bis auf das wahrscheinlich gebrochene Handgelenk von 'nem Kumpel.

Bei leichtem Nieselregen war die Strecke gut befahrbar, die Felsen bieten auch feucht guten Grip. Hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht, war aber anstrengend...


----------



## ede paul (21. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> .....bis auf das wahrscheinlich gebrochene Handgelenk von 'nem Kumpel.



ach du liebes Liesschen, das weckt böse Erinnerungen. Grüsse unbekannterweise und gute Besserung!!  

cool klingt trotzallem nach mächtig Spass....Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt


----------



## Libtech (21. April 2008)

Ja, auch von mir gute Besserung! - S*** happens ...
Da passen die Reifen zum Geschehen: Wet Scream  


@Jochen: a) zu Go habe ich keine weiteren Infos. Die Tel ist auf der HP.
              b) Mittwoch 'ne lockere Feierabendrunde klingt gut. Könnt ihr denn schon ab 12.30Uhr?  Ne ne, 18Uhr passt schon


----------



## syrer (21. April 2008)

So Leute 
ich meld mich auch mal wieder:
Als erstes mal gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung für deinen Kumpel.
Noch 1-2 Wochen und ich bin wieder fit und werd mich dann bei Gelegenheit mal zu ner Runde anschließen wenns genehm ist.
Also Dreifürstenstein kenn ich mich gut aus sonst noch nicht so.
Würde aber gern mal die Trails von euch kennen lernen,
muss aber wieder langsam anfangen laut Doktore 
Nach Gomaringen wollt ich sowieso auch mal, darf man da überhaupt fahren ohne Mitglied zu sein?
NA dann, man sieht sich

Gruß syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (22. April 2008)

syrer schrieb:


> Noch 1-2 Wochen und ich bin wieder fit und werd mich dann bei Gelegenheit mal zu ner Runde anschließen wenns genehm ist.
> 
> Nach Gomaringen wollt ich sowieso auch mal, darf man da überhaupt fahren ohne Mitglied zu sein?
> Gruß syrer



klar ist´s genehm! alla schnell wieder fit werden..... 

all I know about Gomaringen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300689&page=2


----------



## dangerousD (23. April 2008)

@all

Gehe Samstag nachmittag und/oder Sonntag vormittag noch mal nach Wildbad. Jemand dabei?

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (23. April 2008)

ich frach mal meine oberste Heeresleitung ob ich am Sa. Ausgang bekomme...
Tobi wie siehts bei Dir aus?


----------



## Libtech (25. April 2008)

@ ede: Schön, dass am Mittwoch die Feierabendrunde noch geklappt hat - v.a. so spontan! 

@ dd/ede: Ich denke, dass es dieses We nichts wird mit Wildbad. Habe zwar einen Fullface-Helm aber das ist dann auch schon alles an "Protection". Werde mir im Laufe dieses Sommers mal was räächtes anschaffen, dass ich euch begleiten kann. Sicher, man kann das was ausleihen, aber das was ich da letztes Jahr bekommen habe ... naja ... nicht gerade Vertrauenserweckend.
Für eine schöne Tour bin ich aber immer zu begeistern. Wenn'se nicht gerade um 9Uhr ist


----------



## dangerousD (25. April 2008)

@ede & libtech

Schau'n mer mal, das schaffen wir schon noch irgendwann! Nochmal zum Vormerken und Regierung checken: am 10.05. geht's nach Todtnau  

Tour am WE? Vielleicht am Sonntag, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, daß ich eher mit dem Hardtail spielen gehe... melde mich nochmal!


----------



## Libtech (26. April 2008)

@all: Ja, wenn Tour, dann am So. Oder gibbet was in Gomaringen am So? Das kame auch dem DD zu Gute mit dem Hardtail-Spieldrang.

Gruß und sonnigen Samstag,
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (26. April 2008)

bei mir ist morgen Tour angesagt. Wir fahren halt wie immer um 9 Uhr wech  

@dd: 10.05. ist vorgebucht...danke  
@ libtech: schnell protektiert und mitgekommen!!

nice weekend euch allen!!


----------



## Libtech (26. April 2008)

Generelle Info.
War heute in Rt weg; und auf dem Rückweg hab ich mal in Go vorbeigeschaut:
Morgen ist offizielle Eröffnung. Ab ca.14Uhr+ sind die Jungs da. Sind'n paar nette - haben vorhin chillig gegrillt.
Man kann 1-2Mal einfach nur so fahren, um zu testen - ohne gleich die Mitgliedsgebühr von 20 zahlen zu müssen. 

Nun mal sehen, was ich morgen mache... Tour, BP oder was mit dem *psst* Krummlenker


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2008)

Hmmm... dann schaue ich morgen mal in Gomaringen vorbei, so ab 14.00


----------



## Libtech (26. April 2008)

Jo, dann schau ich auch mal in Go vorbei. Und vorher ne Runde mit dem Krummlenker.
Der Park in Gomaringen ist relativ leicht zu finden:
-Bei der letzten Kreuzung, Ortsausgang, Richtung Ohmenhausen/Reutlingen *rechts hoch* und hinter dem real(Markt) die Straße entlang fahren bis zur nächsten Kreuzung.
Dort *links in die Alte(n)burgstraße* rein und hochfahren bis nach ca. 400m linker Hand ein Fotostudio ist, welches aber nicht dergleichen aussieht.  *Vor dem Fotostudio links abbiegen* und 200m geradeaus. *Und du bist da  * CU. 

@ede: wenn morgen deine Tour um neun beginnt, kannst du doch auch so ab 14Uhr+ in Go sein??


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2008)

Na dann bis morgen


----------



## ede paul (27. April 2008)

habs leider erst jetzt gesehen. Und, wie wars in Gomaringen? Bitte Bericht!!


----------



## Libtech (27. April 2008)

Der Bericht könnte mit Fotos sein - hätte der Dirk sein Kamera gezückt. Aber wir waren zu sehr mit Fahren beschäftigt.  
Jo, war aber ganz nett dort. Bischen klein, aber um an einem Sonntag Nachmittag Spaß zu haben, sehr nett.
Und auch in einem Bikepark kommt man ins Schnaufen v.a. beim wieder Nachobenschieben.  
Nur mein Helius ist natürlich völlig ungeeignet für solche Sachen - Da ist Dirks kleiner Stinker besser. Zum Glück bin auch nur 2,3 Mal damit gefahren - sonst gäbe es noch ein "Haben-Muss"  
Trotzdem hatte ich auch mit meiner Sänfte Spaß


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Bischen klein, ...


 
Dafür warst Du aber mächtig aus der Puste... und auch wenn es oberlehrerhaft klingt: "bischen" gibt es im Duden nicht. Richtig muß es heißen: "ein bißchen"


----------



## ede paul (28. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dafür warst Du aber mächtig aus der Puste... und auch wenn es oberlehrerhaft klingt: "bischen" gibt es im Duden nicht. Richtig muß es heißen: "ein bißchen"



  


konntet Ihr bzgl. Öffnungszeiten ect. was erfahren?? An 20.- / Jahr solls ja nicht scheitern. Bleibt die Frage wann da jemand aufmacht.


----------



## dangerousD (28. April 2008)

Öffnungszeiten: voraussichtl. Di + Fr ab etwa 16.00, Fr. dann Open End. Samstags Arbeitseinsätze, Sonntags dann nachmittags geöffnet. Genaue Zeiten demnächst auf der Homepage.

Mitgliedsbeitrag für 1 Jahr 25 Euro. Habe mich mal angemeldet... weiß zwar nicht, wie oft ich dann tatsächlich vor Ort bin - aber ich sehe das mal als Aufbauhilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (28. April 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Öffnungszeiten: voraussichtl. Di + Fr ab etwa 16.00, Fr. dann Open End. Samstags Arbeitseinsätze, Sonntags dann nachmittags geöffnet. Genaue Zeiten demnächst auf der Homepage.
> 
> Mitgliedsbeitrag für 1 Jahr 25 Euro. Habe mich mal angemeldet... weiß zwar nicht, wie oft ich dann tatsächlich vor Ort bin - aber ich sehe das mal als Aufbauhilfe



na das klingt super, das mit dem Beitrag sehe ich genau so, werd mich auch anmelden!! Hast Du das am So. vor Ort gemacht, oder haste das Formular von der HP ausgefüllt und weggeschickt?


----------



## Libtech (28. April 2008)

@dd



Libtech schrieb:


> Und auch in einem Bikepark kommt man ins Schnaufen v.a. beim wieder Nachobenschieben.



Wenn schon zitieren, dann aber richtig und keine halben Sachen.
Aber das machen ja auch anerkannte Institutionen so, nicht nur der dd.

Zum Thema Orthographie und Interpunktion:
Bitte posting  ..., 401, 402, 407, 408, 409, 411, 413, 414, 416, 425
durchlesen, bevor man   

So, nun wieder zum Thema bikepark:
Cool, dass auch der ede Interesse hat. Dann werde ich wenigstens nicht mehr der Älteste sein. Das Durchschnittsalter beträgt 16


----------



## Libtech (5. Mai 2008)

Guten Ahbend, die härren,

das diser threat nicht auf saite zwei verschwindet schnäll mal ein posting.
hofe ihr hatet ein schhönes Maiwochenende, einen Guten Stard in die woche und seit wider frisch motifiert.

Wi sihts denn mit mitwoch aus? Veierabendrunde?

@dd: wivile feler sind hir drinne?


----------



## dangerousD (6. Mai 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @dd: wivile feler sind hir drinne?


 
Zu viele... kann nur bis 3 zählen!  Bin aber bei Eurer Runde nicht dabei, soviel kann ich verraten. Ich darf noch einmal an Todtnau erinnern, 10.05. Wetter wird ja ganz anständig


----------



## ede paul (9. Mai 2008)

Servus war die ganze Woche auf Messe und konnte keine Mails und nix checken. 

Todtnau:
obwohl vorgebucht ist noch nicht ganz raus ob´s mir reicht, da ich noch ein wenig Landwirtschaft an der Backe habe.  

Ab wann seid Ihr denn dort? 
Tobi wie siehts bei Dir? 

Grüsse
Jochen


----------



## dangerousD (9. Mai 2008)

Sind ab ca. 10:00 vor Ort, wenn's gut läuft...


----------



## Libtech (9. Mai 2008)

serfuß,

ich hette schon lußt, aber ich binn imer noch nicht protecktirt. führ den kobf schon, nuhr der rescht fhelt noch. dehnke aber, das müste so in szwei monaten volbracht sèin.
daher werde ich am We in good old "swäbish colombia" bleiben.

merci, vilmals für das angebot!  
Dir vill spaß, dirk - das wätter past ja supper! 

Gruß
tobbhi

PS: uhm dise feler einzubauen, prauche ich nuhn dopelt so lange führn posting


----------



## ede paul (9. Mai 2008)

@ DD: thanx! Dann vllt. bis morgen......hoffentlich.......scheiss Schafferei 

@ tobi: bei dem Geschriebsel bekommt man ja Augenkrebs  
Guckst Du dass Du Protektoren besorgst, ich könnte Unterstützung gebrauchen. Hab das Gefühl dass ich sonst der einzige "Bergabbremser" bin. . Mögen die Herren morgen gnädig sein.... 

Greez
Jochen


----------



## syrer (9. Mai 2008)

Hey Leut,
viel Spass morgen in Todtnau ich muß leider schaffen sonst hätte ich mich auch angeschlossen.
Ich geh dafür am Sonntag nach Wildbad und hab da dann mein Spass.
Ich bin wieder voll fit und werd dann bald mal mit auf die Feierabendrunde gehn.
Gruß syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2008)

@ede

Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat... eine meiner 10 Abfahrten habe ich Dir gewidmet  Wetter war bestens, Strecke wie immer super und es war erstaunlich wenig los am Rollercoaster. D.h. freie Fahrt für freie Biker  

Da es aber die ganze Woche trocken war, war es schon fast zu schnell... vor dem nächsten Besuch in Todtnau sollte es geregnet haben, dann wird das Ganze griffiger. Einige der offenen Kurven waren schon ein wenig   rutschig  Der Zielhang wurde etwas geändert, läßt sich jetzt mit mehr Flow fahren - gut gelöst, obwohl die alte Variante auch ihren Charme hatte. Es bleibt dabei: Todtnau ist immer die Anreise wert! 

Happy Pfingsten noch...


----------



## Libtech (12. Mai 2008)

@ syrer: cool, dass du wieder voll fit bist!

@ ede: Ja, wie? Du warst doch nicht in Todtnau mit dabei? Wolltest nicht der einzige Bergabbremser sein oder hat das Muss der Gartenarbeit gesiegt?

@ dd: Schön, dass  du so viel Spaß hattest  Gibt es Bilder?
         Mein Pfingstwochenende: Eine Runde Schwäbisch Columbia mit dem Schweren, und gestern eine 80km Runde mit dem Leichten. Heute ist erst einmal Ruhetag; und Telefonleitung suchen/legen angesagt, dass ich hier oben auch mal Festnetz habe.  

Einen sonnigen Montag!


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2008)

@libtech

Nee, dieses Mal keine Bilder... waren zu sehr mit Fahren beschäftigt, und da niemand ausgefallen ist, gab es auch keinen Kameramann


----------



## ede paul (13. Mai 2008)

@dd: Tausend Dank für die Abfahrt!!  

@ libtech: ja wenn der Schwiegervater Kartoffeln unter die Erde bringen will muss der Schwiegersohn bei gutem Wetter ran.   
Na ja wenigstens darf ich auch ernten.  

@ syrer:  

@all: Mittwoch Abend geht bei mir nicht. Wie wärs mit einer Feierabendrunde am Freitag Abend?


----------



## BHMDK (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Mittwoch ging bei mir auch nicht, aber Freitag klingt gut. Wann würdet Ihr denn starten?? 
Gegen 6 wäre perfekt, passt das? 
Treffpunkt? Wie am Sonntag Forum? 
Oder - @ Jochen - wenn Du willst auch direkt bei mir, da ist der Weg zum Abschluss- Weizen kürzer 
  

also, wäre schön, wenn es klappt. Wetterbericht ist aber nicht so glorreich.

Bis Freitag

Dirk




ede paul schrieb:


> @dd: Tausend Dank für die Abfahrt!!
> 
> @ libtech: ja wenn der Schwiegervater Kartoffeln unter die Erde bringen will muss der Schwiegersohn bei gutem Wetter ran.
> Na ja wenigstens darf ich auch ernten.
> ...


----------



## Libtech (15. Mai 2008)

@all: Freitag ginge bei mir auch. Achtzehn Uhr ebenso.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (15. Mai 2008)

Vorschlach:
BHMDK ich hol Dich mit dem Bus ab und wir treffen uns mit Tobi an dem Parkplatz vor Boll. Mal flott Richtung Zeller Horn hoch und die schöööne Abfahrt Richtung Thanheim wieder runter. Wenns Wetter passt kann man dann noch nen halben Liter Bier in der Domäne einfüllen.

Alternativ könnt Ihr auch Richtung Eastside kommen, da gibt´s immer nen Trail zu fahren.

Gruss
...der Ede


----------



## Libtech (16. Mai 2008)

@ Ede: Abfahrt Richtung Thanheim? Kenne ich da etwa was noch nicht?  
           Eastside ist auch okay. Domäne aber auch.Psst: Oder wir fahren Straße - meine neue Gabel ist da ...   Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten


----------



## ede paul (16. Mai 2008)

also bei Dirk und mir klappts heut abend so zwischen 17 und 18Uhr. 
Wenn Du die Abfahrt nicht kennst sollte man das doch mal antesten. Wir können uns ja später noch per Handy kurzschliessen.


----------



## Libtech (16. Mai 2008)

Also, dann testen wir das doch mal an  
Ich halte mich ab 17 Uhr bereit. Klingel oder mail einfach durch.


----------



## Libtech (16. Mai 2008)

@ BHMDK, ede mit Anhang: 

Wahnsinn ich bin immer noch völlig stoked von unserer Tour! Und erst die Abfahrt!     
Da haben wir uns das Bier danach wirklich verdient


----------



## ede paul (17. Mai 2008)

wow ja, wenn wir wieder mal so ne technisch anspruchsvolle Tour planen sollte ich das vorher wissen, dann lass ich meine Süsse daheim. Was ich mir gestern noch anhören musste...puuhhhh....


----------



## BHMDK (17. Mai 2008)

Respekt Jungs,
Eure Kondition ist der Hammer   , 
wenn mein Km- Zähler nicht irrt, war das gestern persönlicher Rekord, und das bei DEN Bedingungen.   
Hoffe, der Muskelkater hält sich in Grenzen 
Mal sehen, ob ich mich morgen tatsächlich aufraffen kann.

Wie schaut's bei Euch in der kommenden (für einige von uns kurzen  , für andere ganz freien ) Woche aus?? Mittwoch könnte hinhauen.

Also, erholt Euch erst mal gut......

Gruß
Dirk




ede paul schrieb:


> wow ja, wenn wir wieder mal so ne technisch anspruchsvolle Tour planen sollte ich das vorher wissen, dann lass ich meine Süsse daheim. Was ich mir gestern noch anhören musste...puuhhhh....


----------



## ede paul (20. Mai 2008)

Jau Mittwoch Abend wär mild, Wetter könnte grade so passen... 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108290.html

Könnte so ab 18 Uhr am Start sein. Wo soll mer hin??


----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2008)

Ab morgen 4 Tage Geißkopf 

Euch viel Spaß in den heimischen Gefilden


----------



## Libtech (21. Mai 2008)

@ ede+bhmdk: 

Sorry Jungs, bei wird das heute nichts: IKEA-Tag :kotz: 
Mein Trost: Das Wetter ist sowieso nicht so toll.  

@ dd: Geißkopf vs. Schwäbisch Columbia? 
         Wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (21. Mai 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Geißkopf vs. Schwäbisch Columbia?
> Wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Spaß


 
Wäre bestimmt nix für Dich, außer DH, Freeride, 4X, Northshores und einem Dirtpark gibt's da ja nix   Da würde Dir sicher langweilig werden


----------



## ede paul (21. Mai 2008)

@ BHMDK & Libtech:

wie wärs morgen "nichtganzsofrüh" vllt. gegen 10 Uhr mit ner gemütlichen Eastside Runde?
Dirk du hast ne PN!

@ DD: "neidmodus an" wo nimmst Du nur die Zeit her  "neidmodus aus"
Im Ernst. Wünsch viel Spass und kommt heile wieder!!


----------



## Libtech (21. Mai 2008)

@ ede: 

Den IKEA-Tag habe ich noch gerettet, indem ich um 19.15Uhr auf eine einstündige Runde mit dem Leichten gestartet bin   Die frische Luft tat gut, nach dem extrem-shopping  

ZU MORGEN: Um 10Uhr? Na, das ist doch mal humaner  Ich bin dabei! Eastside, W-Side - wherever. Sag' einfach wo.

@ dd: Wie? Was? Soviel gibt es da? Ne, das wäre bestimmt nichts für mich: Zuviel Auswahl. Vor lauter Überlegen, was ich fahre möchte, käme ich bestimmt nicht dazu. Ergo: Ich bleibe besser hier


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Geisskopf, vielleicht gefallen sie Euch ja...















Wetter und Streckenbedingungen waren top, und es hat auch ein bißchen Spaß gemacht


----------



## ede paul (26. Mai 2008)

Top!!!


----------



## Libtech (27. Mai 2008)

Jo, sehr nette Bilder  
Aber nach wem schaust du dich auf dem letzten Bild denn um?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Mai 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Jo, sehr nette Bilder
> Aber nach wem schaust du dich auf dem letzten Bild denn um?


 
Die barbusige Schönheit, die ihr Sonnenbad auf der Wiese genommen hat, paßte leider nicht mehr auf's Bild... naja, wenigstens ich bin drauf. Also auf dem Bild


----------



## ede paul (28. Mai 2008)

die hier??







bist Du gleich weiter oder haste kurz hallo gesagt??


----------



## Libtech (29. Mai 2008)

Wie? Sowas gibt's am Geißkopf?
Nackte, picknickende Mädels ???  

Also, dann kann ich ja verstehen, dass du die weite Anfahrt, bei den Spritpreisen, auf dich nimmst.  
Eine regelrechte Spritztour sozusagen  

Da kann Schwäbisch Columbia nicht mithalten: Hier begegnen einem meist freundliche, doch ab und an auch maulende Wandersleut - so wie bei der letzten Tour mit ede & bhmdk. Zum Glück waren die angezogen, sonst wären wir vom Trail gestürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (30. Mai 2008)

@Libtech: mach ma Dein Handy an...   hast gestern ne schwüle schweisstreibende Feierabendrunde verpasst.

Vllt. geht Mo. Abend noch was. BHMDK und ich haben Mo. mal ins Auge gefasst. Wär nice wenns bei Dir/euch passt. 

was ist eigentlich aus. Jierdan und Syrer geworden?? Haaaaloooooo...... 

Es kann doch nicht angehen, das nur soooo wenige aktive Biker im Steinlachtal und der angrenzenden Alb hier im Forum unterwegs sind. 

Wo sind die Freerider, Downhiller, CCler, Dirtjumper ect. ect. from Schwäbisch Columbia??? 

Greez
...dr Ede


----------



## Jierdan (30. Mai 2008)

bin derzeit fast ausschließlich aufm Bodenrück unterwegs, da ich aus Studiengründen in KN verweile  

missing the trails


----------



## Libtech (30. Mai 2008)

@ jierdan: Na wenigstens meldest du dich schnell  

@ jochen: Mein Handy? Stimmt, sollte es mal wieder anmachen  Ab und an ist es aus, um Akku zu sparen; und ich vergesse es dann  

Eine schweißtreibende Tour hatte ich gestern auch. Bin von Entringen nach Hechingen via Tübingen nach Hause gefahren.
Montag klingt gut.
Was geht am Wochenende?

Und stimmt - zumindest hier im Forum - sind wenige MTBler aus unserer Gegend unterwegs. 

Es gibt ja auch noch die Froeaters (kann man googeln), aber die sind meist im Donautal (heftig) unterwegs. Und 45min Anfahrt mit dem Auto sind für eine Feierabendrunde doch zu weit.
Vielleicht sollte man mal mit den Froeaters (Maaaartin) wieder in Kontakt treten - zumindest mal für 'ne Tour am We?


----------



## syrer (1. Juni 2008)

Haaaalloooo ,
war übers Weekend mit meiner Freundin in Salzburg ne Bekante besuchen.
War am Samstag in Leogang und ich kann nur sagen das der Freeridetrack der  echte Hammer ist.War voll super Wetter und wenig los. 
Ich bin unter der Woche ziemlich voll mit Arbeit,deshalb hat es noch nicht gereicht mit euch biken zu gehen. 
Sobald ich Zeit und noch fit bin komm ich auch mal mit biken versprochen.
Aber bei uns ist gerade viel los im Geschäft.Da komm ich meistens nicht vor 7 Uhr heim.
Bis denne mal 
syrer


----------



## Libtech (1. Juni 2008)

@ syrer: Bis um 7 im Geschäft? Gut, dass es noch länger hell draußen ist ... - es bleiben theoretisch ca. 2.5 Studen zum biken  

@ ede+bhmdk: Nun, wie sieht es mit *Montag* aus? 
Bei bhmdk (Ich frage mich immer noch, wofür dieser nick steht: Bodelshausen mit Dirk?) klappt's ja nicht, aber dafür am *Dienstag*.


----------



## syrer (2. Juni 2008)

@ Libtech: Ja theoretisch schon.Aber praktisch sieht des ganz anders aus, da ich Landschaftsgärtner meister bin und den ganzen Tag in der Hitze am schuften bin. Da bin ich dann abends um 7 oder 8 Uhr einfach platt und zu fertig um noch biken zu gehn.
Aber bald bin ich dabei 
syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (2. Juni 2008)

@ Libtech:
bei mir wird´s heut nix, ich mach heut mal ein Päuschen. Habs gestern etwas übertrieben (Biken + Klettern). Hab dicke Beine und lange Arme 
Dienstags gehts mit meinem Mädel zum klettern, kann Mi. und Do. anbieten. 
Aber BHMDK hat morgen Zeit, also auf die Trails mit euch.   

@ syrer:  also wenn ich nen ganzen Tag in der Landschaft gegärtnert hätte und v.a. so lange, würd mich auch nix mehr aufs Bike bringen. 
Aber das klappt schon noch mit der ein oder anderen Tour  

@all: wie wärs die nächsten Wochenenden mal mit nem kleinen Ausflug nach Todtnau??? Tobi, schon protektiert??

Grüsse und frohen Wochenstart!!


----------



## Luigi Indurain (2. Juni 2008)

Servus,

habe den Beitrag nun eine WEile gespannt verfolgt.
Ich suche dringend Leute , die sich im Raum Mössingen Hechingen mit dem Bike auskennen !

Ich wohne seit 2001 in Rottenburg, früher bin ich immer im Schönbuch unterwegs gewesen, aber hier in Rottenburg habe ich noch nicht so richtig Spass beim Biken gehabt (darum fahr ich nur Rennrad)

Mein altes Revier der SChömbuch ist zum Biken der absolute Hammer, aber der Anfahrtweg ist bescheiden, darum such ich dringend den Einstieg auf die Alb !

Also wer möcht mir mal schöne Trails zeigen !

PS. bin jedoch kein Downhiller, eher Cross Country !
Also Ausdauer !! ;-)


Kommt einer von euch, aus der Ecke Rottenburg ?

Gruss

Jürgen


----------



## ede paul (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Grüezi, servus Jürgen,

no Problem, Genkingen bis Hechingen übernehme ich (Eastside) , Raichberg, Killertal ect. (Westside) ist dann eher was für BHMDK & Libtech. 

Wir Treffen uns jeden Sonntag morgen um 9 Uhr am Forum in Bodelshausen zu einer Tour. Ich denke das wär genau das Richtige für Dich.

Ansonsten einfach kurzfristig abends Info geben, wann Du Zeit hast! Entweder hier, oder ne PN schicken.

Dann sach ich mal bis hoffentlich bald mal!!!

By the way, ich bin in Ofterdingen stationiert.


----------



## Luigi Indurain (2. Juni 2008)

Na das ist ja echt super !
Nur Sonntag ist nicht gerade ein guter Tag für mich!
Sonntag ist bei uns traditionsmässig familyday! ;-)

Fahrt Ihr ab und an auch mal Samstags?


Viele Grüße !

Jürgen


----------



## Libtech (2. Juni 2008)

@ Hallo Jürgen, willkommen  

Du suchst "den Einstieg auf die Alb"? Das lässt sich auf jeden Fall machen. Wie ede schon vorgeschlagen hat, ist es wohl das Beste, sich der Gruppe am Sonntag früh anzuschließen. Das sind die Cross-Country Leute.
Dort sind auch einige mit Familie - und starten deshalb auch so früh!    Um wieder um 12 Uhr zu Hause zu sein.
Der ein oder andere fährt bestimmt auch samstags.
Einfach hingehen und die Lage/Jungs vor Ort checken/Fragen. Einmal lässt sich das bestimmt auch mit der familiy koordinieren.

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Hardtail wieder ein bisschen zu reaktivieren, und schaffe es vielleicht so, mich auch mal sonntags zu dieser Uhrzeit zu motivieren. Peu à peu kommt ein neues Teil ans Rad.
Mit dem anderen Rad könnt ich niemals mithalten - so habe ich _vielleicht_ eine Chance ...  

Bin unterhalb der Burg Hohenzollern stationiert. Fahre aber jeden Tag, sei es mit dem Auto oder Rad, an Rottenburg vorbei.

@ ede: Ja, heute wird's wohl auch bei mir nichts, außer es hört irgendwann mit dem strömenden Regen auf ...  

@ syrer: Okay, da hätte ich auch keine Energie mehr für's biken, denn das ist ja mal wirklich ein körperlich anstrengender Job.


----------



## syrer (2. Juni 2008)

@ ede: ich wär gleich dabei hab aber bloß Sonntags Zeit .

Die nächsten paar Wochen muss ich nämlich auch Samstags arbeiten, zuviel Privatbaustellen  

syrer


----------



## Luigi Indurain (3. Juni 2008)

Servus,

ja ich denk, dann komm ich mal Sonntag Morgen, der Rest ergibt sich bestimmt dann !

Also bis bald, wenns Sonntag Wettermässig gut ist bin ich dabei.
Ich meine, wenn es nicht so ist wie gestern Abend !
Sinnflutartige Regenfälle !

Gruss

Jürgen


----------



## ede paul (3. Juni 2008)

@Syrer: na dann lass uns das Sonntags doch mal machen!!! Lass einfach hören wann´s bei Dir reinpasst, PN genügt. Du scheinst eingespannter zu sein als ich  

@Tobi: lebst Du noch, hast Du was abbekommen von den Überflutungen? Das komplette Killertal ist ja abgesoffen. Meine Kollegin kommt aus Jungingen und hat übles berichtet    

@Luigi: ja komm einfach vorbei  
Ist easy zu finden. Du fährst einfach von Rottenburg über Hemmendorf nach Bodelshausen. Dann die zweite Möglichkeit nach dem Rewe rechts rein. "Forum" müsste angeschrieben sein. Gleich daneben ist die Kneipe Rapunzel. Abfahrt um 9 Uhr So.Morgen Ende der Tour ist immer so zw. 12 Und 13:30 je nach dem wieviele Leute dabei sind und wie oft man stoppen muss. 

@ all: BHMDK und ich planen am Samstag ne Teilstrecke vom Albstadt Marathon anzuchecken. Wer Lust hat schliesst sich an.

CU
...dr ede


----------



## Libtech (3. Juni 2008)

@ ede: Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Hier bei uns (Oberstadt) ist alles roger. Die Unterstadt, v.a. die in der Nähe des Flusses wohnen, hat's aber richtig erwischt  
Ebenso die Leute in Hemmendorf.   
Man denkt, man ist im falschen Film - solche Bilder live zu sehen ...

Bin heute mit dem Radl wieder nach der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren, und konnte so (leider) Katastrophentourismus betreiben.
Der Radweg ging aber einigermaßen. An einigen Stellen hätte ich gerne ein Crossrad gehabt, denn dieser läuft parallel zum Bach ...

Zu Samstag: Gute Idee, ich bin dabei!


----------



## syrer (3. Juni 2008)

Man Leute des isch ja echt der Hammer was da in HCH und Jungingen passiert ist.Ich hoffe nur das den ganzen betroffenen Menschen schnell geholfen wird .Hab bei meiner Freundin ihren Eltern in Stetten erst letztes Jahr ne Mauer gebaut um das Wasser abzuhalten. Die haben sie gestern auch dringend gebraucht. 
@ ede: Diesen Sonntag kann ich, nächsten kann ich nicht,am 22 und 29ten kann ich auch.
Ja gerade viel zu tun, habs dafür im Winter nicht so stressig und kann da dann snowboarden gehen 
syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (3. Juni 2008)

Hi allerseits,

bin leider gestern auch "abgesoffen", was ich angesichts meiner Wohnlage eigentlich nie erwartet hätte. Im Vergleich zu vielen Anderen (Killertal, HCH, auch Ortsmitte Bodelshausen) ging es bei uns noch, ist halt ein ziemlicher Act, den Keller wieder trocken zu kriegen und sich dann mit der Versicherung zununterhalten....

Samstag ist also seit gestern Abend 1925 Uhr eher etwas fraglich. 
Alternativ bin ich vermutlich Sonntag dabei.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (4. Juni 2008)

@syrer: Dieses WE wirds bei mir Stand heute wohl nix, aber das Wetter soll eh nicht prickelnd werden. Dann lass uns doch mal den 22.06. ins Auge fassen und falls da schlecht Wetter is den 29.06. als Ausweichtermin nehmen. Was meinst du? 

Wie siehts mit den anderen, die gerne abwärts fahren???

@Lib & BDK (ich kürz nu mal ab): 
wenn wir am Sa. die Marathon-Strecke testen wollen sollte BDK als Guide mit am Start sein. (Schöne ******** mit Deinem Keller, mein Beileid . Schauste halt mal wie´s bis Sa. ausschaut)

Was nicht heissen soll dass wir ggf. auch ne andere Tour planen könnten. Oder was mir gerade einfällt man könnte dann auch mal den DH in Tailfingen antesten. Oder Gomaringen...ach wer die Wahl hat....


----------



## Libtech (4. Juni 2008)

@ bhmdk: Oh weh ...   Hoffe der Schaden, Dreck und Aufräumarbeiten halten sich in Grenzen ... 
Wie kann das denn bei dir überhaupt passieren? Du wohnst doch recht weit oben am Berg?

@ ede: Egal was dieses We geht: Marathonstrecke oder bergab - ich bin dabei  
Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual oder ein Luxusproblem


----------



## syrer (4. Juni 2008)

ede das hört sich ja ganz gut an,ich glaube so machen wir es .

Hey Leute komm ich euch überhaupt hinterher mit meinem 16 Kg Enduro wenn ich dann mal mit auf Tour geh ?????????????????????

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ede paul (5. Juni 2008)

syrer schrieb:


> ede das hört sich ja ganz gut an,ich glaube so machen wir es .
> 
> Hey Leute komm ich euch überhaupt hinterher mit meinem 16 Kg Enduro wenn ich dann mal mit auf Tour geh ?????????????????????
> 
> Gruß Tobi



No Problem, ich spiel auch in der 15-16kg Liga und Libtech denke ich auch, oder? Da müssen die Hardtailfahrer eben oben kurz waren, wir warten dann auch freundlicherweise unten.   

Ok die Termine sind bei mir vorgebucht!  

@ Lib: in dem Fall kann uns dann nur noch die Sintflut einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Irgendwas geht sicher.....


----------



## Libtech (5. Juni 2008)

@ ede: Sicher, irgendwas geht immer  

Und ja, mein Bock ist Ü16 - der eine zumindest.
Falls wir am Sa die Marathonstrecke abfahren, werde ich aber zu einem anderen Vehikel greifen - mein noch schweres, auf Diät gesetztes HT.
Für kürzere und spaßige Strecken muss natürlich das andere herhalten.  

@ syrer: Auch Tobi? Es scheint so, dass die Namen in diesem Fred sich doppeln. 2Ds, 2Ts - nun fehlen noch 2Js und so weiter. Gut, dass wir Nics haben.


----------



## ede paul (6. Juni 2008)

@bhmdk: und Keller trocken, wie siehts morgen mit Albstadt??


----------



## syrer (6. Juni 2008)

JA Tobias gibt es wie Sand am Meer.Bei uns in Melchi  werde ich nur mit Nachnahmen angesprochen weil sich sonst jeder zweite umdreht 

Ok ede bei mir sind die Termine auch gebucht . Na da werden sich doch bestimmt noch ein paar dazu gesellen oder Jungs  ? 

Viel Spaß morgen und tut euch nicht weh gell.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## BHMDK (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Keller trocknet so vor sich hin- Versicherung hat die elektronischen Hilfsmittel mal auf unbestimmte Zeit genehmigt und erstmal keine weiteren Fragen. 
Gehen mal davon aus, dass der Geamtschaden deutlich im fünfstelligen Bereich liegen wird - Genaues weiß man nicht.

Jedenfalls muss ich - hoffe auf Verständnis - für heute absagen und hoffe, dass ich nächsten Samstag für eine größere Marathon- Testrunde zur Verfügung stehe.
M0orgen früh werde ich mal auf die Strecke gehen, allerdings nicht allzu lange (so durchweicht, wie der Boden hier überall ist, wird es eh nicht so glorreich).

Ist einer von Euch (ede, Libtech) dabei? Oder einer von mir bisher noch Unbekannten?
9 Uhr am Forum, Wegbeschreibung kann ich, falls nötig, gerne liefern....

Gruß aus der Nässe
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (7. Juni 2008)

@syrer:   

@libby: nach den Bächen, die gestern Abend schon wieder bei mir am Haus vorbei gelaufen sind, und der Tatasche dass alle Bikes frisch gewaschen und eingeölt im Keller stehen, habe ich umdisponiert. Heute bleibt die Karre stehen und es werden noch Altlasten abgearbeitet. Morgen gehts nach Stuttgart zum klettern. Drinnen = trocken  ; na ja meistens jedenfalls  (sry Dirk  )
Hast Du eigenlich mal wieder was von DD gehört? 

By the way, sollte jemand auch Bock zum klettern haben, einfach mal mitkommen. Ist, wie ich finde eine nette Ergänzung zum Biken.


Grüsse an alle!!
...dr Ede


----------



## Libtech (7. Juni 2008)

Mensch ede .... - nun wollte ich endlich mal für die Tour am So um 9 Uhr    zusagen, und nun machst du einen Rückzieher  
Bikes gewaschen, tse, dann wäscht man sie eben nochmal - hat's doch in 5 Minuten  

Nö, habe leider von DD nichts gehört. Mal in den anderen threads lesen, was er macht.

Protektiert bin ich noch nicht. Weiß auch nicht, ob ich diesen Monat mir das leisten will, da die Diät-Kur meines HT doch etwas kostenintensiv ist  
Das Helius bekommt auch -640gr rotierende Massen verpasst  

Klettern? Weißt zu zufällig was über den Hochseilgarten in Hildrizhausen oder einen anderen in der Umgebung von Tübingen? Wird die Ausrüstung gestellt, Klettercoach, etc. Will da mit meiner Klasse hin.


@ bhmdk: Krass das mit deinem Keller. Verstehen tu ich's aber immer noch nicht ganz, du wohnst doch recht weit oben? Hauptsachen die Versicherung kommt für den entstandenen Schaden auf.

Wenn's mich morgen packt, komme ich vorbei - siegt das warme Bett ... dann nicht. Ansonsten bin ich später unterwegs.

Allen ein trockenes Wochenende


----------



## ede paul (7. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> nun wollte ich endlich mal für die Tour am So um 9 Uhr    zusagen, und nun machst du einen Rückzieher



       // ich glaub kein Wort //        

Hochseilgarten: Link
Hildritzhausen kenn ich leider nicht.

Oder willst Du richtig Sportklettern, da ist ja das eine mit dem anderen nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Dann hier: Link
oder hier: Link oder hier: Link und zu guter letzt hier: Link
Gurt, Schuhe ect. dürfte kein Problem sein, wg. Coach musste halt mal nachfragen. Ggf. noch hier: Link
viel Spass beim Schmökern. 

Und wenn Du morgen mit den Jungs um 9 Uhr tatsächlich ne Runde fährst, haste bei mir ein Bier gut!! Versprochen!!


----------



## Libtech (8. Juni 2008)

@ ede: Ich muss dir ein Bier ausgeben ...  
           Es wird bei mir Nachmittag werden, bis ich zum Biken komme.  
           Danke auch für die links!


----------



## BHMDK (8. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute.

Bei mir ging es heute morgen auch noch nicht!   
Werde heute vermutlich gar nichts zusammen bringen, was Bike angeht.
Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus? Das würde bei mir voraussichtlich klappen; gegen 6??  

Marathon- Runde am Samstag? Holger wird voraussichlich auch mit fahren, evtl auch noch Jürgen.  

@ Tobias:ich verstehe es - ehrlich gesagt - auch nicht;     passiert ist folgendes: 
Das Wasser kam von der großen Wiese hinter dem Haus, diese ist fast 1 qkm, leichte Hangneigung und der Abfluss ist ein Graben hinter den Häusern (der natürlich bisher immer problemlos gereicht hat, aber in absehbarer Zeit bestimmt noch deutlich tiefer und breiter ausgebaggert wird......).  

Nunja, zumindest war das mal die erste Stellungsnahme. 
Am Freitag Abend ging es aber schon weiter, da war der Graben nämlich verstopft und ich hatte gleich meinen nächsten Einsatz - ca. 1 Stunde mit dem Rechen das Gras aus dem Abflussrohr ziehen, bevor dann die Gemeinde ihre Truppe geschickt hat um den gesamten Graben frei zu legen - hätte man besser mal am Morgen beim Mähen erledigt.....).    

Sorry, wurde jetzt etwas opff topic, ist hier halt gerade DAS Topic überhaupt......
Ab jetzt werde ich mich - hoffentlich   wieder aufs Biken konzentrieren können.

Also, hoffe, dass Mittwoch hinhaut, wenn Ihr alternative Vorschläge habt, dann last hören.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (9. Juni 2008)

diese Woche wird´s bei mir nix werden.   
Hab mich gesten beim Klettern zerbombt. Bin seitlich gegen ne Wand geknallt und hab mir die Rippen zerdällert. Eine sehr unangenehme Erfahrung. Nu bin ich kräftig am Schmieren und Salben und hoffe schnellstens wieder schmerzfrei zu sein.
So far......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (9. Juni 2008)

Oh ede, ... - hoffe du hast nichts angeknackst! Gute Besserung.

@ bhmdk: Mittwoch klingt gut, ich wäre am Start. 18 Uhr passt auch.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Juni 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> diese Woche wird´s bei mir nix werden.
> Hab mich gesten beim Klettern zerbombt. Bin seitlich gegen ne Wand geknallt und hab mir die Rippen zerdällert. Eine sehr unangenehme Erfahrung. Nu bin ich kräftig am Schmieren und Salben und hoffe schnellstens wieder schmerzfrei zu sein.
> So far......


 

"...nette Ergänzung zum Biken..." 

Ich lasse das an der Stelle mal unkommentiert   

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jierdan (9. Juni 2008)

hm, die Vögel zwitschern, dass in Tailfingen am Lift Northshores gebaut werden sollen? weiß jemand, ob da was dran ist?


----------



## BHMDK (9. Juni 2008)

@ ede: Oh Man, Du nimmst aber auch jeden Unsinn mit, oder?   Wie konnte das passieren? Da war doch immer von "sicher", "Kletterhalle" "indoor" etc die Rede??!?! 

@ Libtec: also, planen wir das einfach mal ein, hoffe, dass es nicht wieder Kubikmeter- weise regnet. Schlag mal einen Treff vor, würde dann sehen, dass ich das passend mache.


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (9. Juni 2008)

Tja offensichtlich musste ich letztes Jahr mit meiner Flosse und heute mit den Rippen büssen, dass ich zuvor 35 Jahre total verletzungsfrei war. 

Oder ich werd einfach nur ALT... 

Tja normalerweise ist das ja auch sicher, also ich bin ja nicht abgestürzt. Bin nur nach rechts rausgependelt, was normalerweise kein Problem ist, doch bei mir kam da ne Wand. Rums....

Bis bald in alter Frische....


----------



## Libtech (9. Juni 2008)

@ bhmdk: Treffpunkt? Entweder bei dir oder bei mir... Auf jeden Fall ein bi*ss*chen CC fahren. Auf die Burg und drum herum oder Hechinger Stadtwald oder nach Beuren hoch oder im Wald hinter Bodelshausen ... oder janzz wo anders 
Das Wetter soll ja nicht so toll werden. Wenn es nicht gerade aus Kübeln regnet, gehen wir bei ein paar Tröpfchen trotzdem, oder?


----------



## BHMDK (9. Juni 2008)

Alles klar.
Wenn Du Dich so genau festlegst, dann treffen wir uns doch einfach bei mir und tuckern eine Runde den Albtrauf hoch (Beuren wäre nicht so ganz schlecht) oder ins Neckartal, das sollte auch okay sein mit den Trails
2 Stündchen rum würden mir mal vorschweben.  

Einverstanden; mit ein paar Tröpfchen Regen könnte ich auch leben. 

@Jochen, hoffe, es ist nix Ernsthafteres beschädigt, wenn Du beim Klettern die gleiche Kamikaze bist, wie au dem Bike wundern mich die 35 verletzungsfreien Jahre aber mehr, als der "Einschlag".......  
Lass hören, wenn es wieder geht, oder falls Dich der Genesungsprozess langweilt: Bier steht bereits für ein "not so public viewing"  

Bis denn
Dirk


----------



## syrer (9. Juni 2008)

oh ede was machst denn bloß für Sachen.

Rippen geht noch,tut nur ein paar Tage höllisch weh .

Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung aus Melchi.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Libtech (10. Juni 2008)

@ bhmdk: Okay, passt. Bin dann um 18Uhr bei dir.  

@ luigi: Wie sieht's aus? Zeit und Lust auch 2 Stündchen mitzuradeln?

@ ede: Fit bis morgen?


----------



## Luigi Indurain (11. Juni 2008)

Servus,

sorry hab leider erst zuspät mich hier gemeldet.
Leider geht die nächsten 2,5 Wochen nicht.

Fahr am Freitag nach Ligurien, da mach ich die Region mit meim RR unsicher.
Mal schauen !

ich meld mich wieder !

bis dann !

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (11. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Fit bis morgen?



no Chance! Lass uns in ein zwei Wochen nochmals darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Libtech (11. Juni 2008)

@ Luigi: Wow, 2.5 Wochen Ligurien mit dem RR? Viel Spaß!!   

@ ede: Oh, sooo heftig?  Dann hast du ja noch Glück gehabt, dass die Rippen ganz geblieben sind.

@ bhmdk: 14.10Uhr und das Wetter ist schei$$e. Regen, Donner, Blitze ... 
              Schau' 'mer mal, wie es in 4 Stunden aussieht. Meine Tel. per PN.


----------



## ede paul (11. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Oh, sooo heftig?  Dann hast du ja noch Glück gehabt, dass die Rippen ganz geblieben sind.
> PN.



keine Ahnung ob meine Rippchen ganz geblieben sind.  
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass dem so ist.   Machen kann man eh nix, selbst wenn ein Rippchen ab wäre. Der Doc verschreibt auch nur Schmerztabletten und Trainingsverbot.

Euch viel Spass heut Abend, wie wär´s denn mit unserer Marathon-Runde von Neulich mit Einkehrschwung in der Domäne.    Bei dem Wetter wär das doch eine Herausforderung.


----------



## BHMDK (15. Juni 2008)

Hi ede,

wir haben es tatsächlich geschafft, die Runde deutlich zu erweitern und den 2-stelligen Km-Bereich zu knacken, die Marathonstrecke haben wir aber wieder nur gestreift (dafür ein klein wenig Katastrophen- Tourismus betrieben)..   

schönen Gruß an Deine Rippen, die Einladung zum public viewing mit Woiza steht natürlich auch für nicht fahrtüchtige Biker...

Hoffe, dass Du bald wieder einsatzbereit bist
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Bube (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo @ Hechinger-Gruppe !

Dürfte ich um Eure Unterstützung bitten ?

Wir, das sind ca. 8 Biker aus der Region Metzingen / Uracher Alb, haben uns über den Winter zusammengefunden.
Regelmäßig biken wir inzwischen Freitags von 17:30 Uhr mit Open End.
Will heißen: In der Regel steigen wir um halb-12(irgendwo) aus dem Sattel und trinken/essen eine Kleinigkeit... Ab und an fällt dies auch aus, und wir kommen
gegen halb-2 ohne Pause nach Hause.   

Dabei hat man(n) einen ganz schönen Aktionsradius und er-fährt viele unbekannte Gebiete.
Leider, und nun langsam zu meiner Bitte, tun wir uns an den Scheitelpunkten unserer Touren mit dem Auffinden von Trails etwas schwer.
Trails bergauf und bergab, geile Höhenziehwege, technische bis sehr schwierig geltende Passagen: das ist 
unsere gemeinschaftliche Leidenschaft.

Hier unser Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305313&page=7

Nun würden wir am kommenden Freitag u.U. gerne unseren Horizont um das Gebiet Dreifürstenstein / Hohenzollen erweitern. Traillastig.

Hätte jemand von Euch Lust,
mit uns zu trailen ?  

Es wäre für uns eine geniale Sache, in diesem Gebiet mit einem Lokal zu fahren  

Gruß

Bube


----------



## Libtech (16. Juni 2008)

Hi bube,

willkommen hier.  

Ich habe gelesen, dass BHMDK dir bereits in eurem thread bzw per PN geantwortet hat.
Falls es zu keinem "Marathon" kommt, schließe ich mich gerne an.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Ihr kommt manchmal um halb zwei Uhr nachts nach Hause??   

@ bhmdk: Lass mal hören, was in Planung ist.  

@ ede: Das wäre doch auch was für dich? 

Noch jmd. Interesse?


----------



## Bube (17. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> ...willkommen hier.     ?


Danke für die  -liche Aufnahme in eurem Kreis  



Libtech schrieb:


> ... keinem "Marathon" ... ich mich gerne an. ?


Einen Marathon gibt es für uns sicherlich - streckenmäßig. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist bei traillastigen Ausfahrten in der Gegend von 12 - 13 km/h und somit eher gering.



Libtech schrieb:


> ... manchmal um halb zwei Uhr nachts nach Hause??     ?


Jau, und manchmal waren wir nicht mal einkehren   


Aber nochmal: Wir sind Freitags nicht auf der Flucht  
sondern zum Chillen unterwegs.
Und wieso dürfen wir nicht später vom Rad steigen als wie so mancher Abkömmling von uns aus der Disco kommt ?  
(Wir könnten unseren Nachwuchs mit dem Bike von der Disco abholen    
Und wir tragen von unseren Freitag-Abenden keinen Gehörschaden davon   )

Also, nun haben wir genug Gründe aufgeführt, mit 
denen Ihr für kommenden Freitag plädieren könnt ..   


Gruß

Michael


----------



## ede paul (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Michael, 

WELCOME!! 

Ich war zwar noch nie so spät biken  , bin aber für jede Schandtat zu haben!! Ob´s bei mir am kommenden Freitach was wird ist wg. meinen geprellten Rippen noch offen. Aber ich gaube das müsste hinauen, Ihr müsst dann halt damit leben, dass ich, wehleidig wie ich bin, nach jeder Wurzel AUA rufe.   

jetzt nicht lachen....bin am letzten Sonntag beim AOK Radsonntag mitgefahren, zwischen Holland und Trekkingbikes, Durchschittsalter 50. 
Auf Teer gings schon wieder ganz gut.  

Wir kommen dann auch mal nach Urach rüber. Ich kenne zwar einige Trails dort, aber das dürfte nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sein.

@bhmdk: bring uns mal auf den aktuellen Stand, welche Routen und Kneipen habt Ihr schon eingeplant?  

mein Gefühl sagt mir, das wird lustich wird das!


----------



## syrer (17. Juni 2008)

Hey Leutz,
vielleicht reicht es mir am Fr. auch mal mitzugehen , muss nur genau wissen wo  und wann ihr euch trefft und wie lange wir ungefähr unterwegs wären?
Wenn Ihr hoch auf den Dreifürstenstein kommt könnte ich ja dann dazu stoßen oder irgendwie so. Mal schauen.
Bis denne dann

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2008)

Moin Dirk,

die Wettervorhersage für Freitag ist soweit o.k.

Vorschlag: Wäre das ok., wenn wir uns um 19 Uhr an der Olgahöhe treffen?
Hier: 



Wäre ein anderer Startpunkt geeigneter ?

Wir könnten gemeinsam hochkurbeln und uns dabei unterhalten   

Grüße

Michael


----------



## ede paul (18. Juni 2008)

hatte gerade Kontakt mit Dirk. Bei Ihm ist noch nicht raus ob´s Fr. passt. Also Tobi + Tobi nu sind wir gefragt.  

@all:
Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wie das zeit- und streckentechnisch aussehen soll. Auch in Bezug auf Bike Beleuchtung.  

@bube:
Kommt Ihr mit dem Auto rüber, oder gar mit dem Bike   ???
Treffpunkt Olgahöhe ist nicht sooo optimal.....

Mein Vorschlag: 
mal eine überschaubare Strecke für den Anfang: ca. 30-40km mit knapp 1000hm. Aber dann wirds auf jeden Fall duster. Dachte dann an Mössingen, Filsen- bzw. Riedernberg, Talheim, Salmendingen, Dreifürstenstein runter ggf. nach Hechignen (Bier in der Domäne) oder Belsen.

Oder wir starten früher (ich könnte ggf. auch schon mittags) und planen die Tour so, dass wir bei den letzen Sonnenstrahlen wieder zurück sind, damit wir keine Funzeln brauchen. 

Mir soll beides recht sein....lasst ma eure Ideen hören.


----------



## Libtech (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe erst gar keine Lampe  

Soll heißen, dass ich vor der Dunkelheit zurück (Hechingen; außer wir treffen uns wo mit dem Auto) sein sollte. Demnach sollte die Tour nicht länger als 3 Std. gehen, wenn wir um 17.30 Uhr starten sollten - früher ginge bei mir auch, aber dann kann Syrer aka Tobi II nicht mit, da es für ihn selbst mit 17.30 knapp wird.
Ich fände es schon cool, soviele wie möglich zu sein  

PS: Bier o.ä. in der Domäne/Hechingen klingt gut; brauen ihr Bier selbst; ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke und da finde ich auch im Mondschein nach Hause ...


----------



## Bube (18. Juni 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> ...streckentechnisch...


Schön wären Auffahrten über Teer/ Schotter und dann oben weiter, traillastig. Dann später einen Spitzkehren-Abfahrtstrail und wieder hoch und ....




ede paul schrieb:


> ...Bike Beleuchtung...


Dafür ist unsererseits gesorgt. Wir gelten nicht gerade als unterbelichtet...   



ede paul schrieb:


> ...oder gar mit dem Bike ...


Wir fahren bei uns um halb-sex los und sind dann um
19 Uhr z.Bsp. in Öschingen.



ede paul schrieb:


> ...Treffpunkt Olgahöhe ist nicht sooo optimal.....


Wir könnten von Öschingen gemeinsam den Kastentalgraben hochfahren bis zum Riedernberg, wären dann auf:





ede paul schrieb:


> ...Mein Vorschlag:... Riedernberg, Talheim, Salmendingen, Dreifürstenstein runter ggf. nach Hechingen (Bier in der Domäne) oder Belsen.


Hier wäre Belsen für uns geeigneter zwecks Heimweg.
Natürlich nur, wenn uns dadurch kein geiler Trail entgeht...   




Libtech schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe erst gar keine Lampe


Gilt nicht, wir bringen Dir ein trail-geeignetes Leuchtmittel mit...  
Lediglich Funzel für den Radweg nach Hause wird von Dir benötigt.
Ausserdem meinte ich in Eurem Fred was von Lupine gelesen zu haben...


Libtech schrieb:


> ...Syrer aka Tobi II nicht mit, da es für ihn selbst mit 17.30 knapp wird.
> Ich fände es schon cool, soviele wie möglich zu sein



Fänden wir auch Super-C  L

Der Zeitplan könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:
 - Treff 19 Uhr Öschingen
 - trailen bis ca. 22 Uhr, dann letzte Abfahrt
 - Einkehrschwung bis ca. elf
 - Heimfahrt

Könntet Ihr Euch das so vorstellen ?

Und: Nachtbiking ist keine Schandtat   , 
sondern sowas von oberhammergeil....


Gruß

Michael


----------



## syrer (18. Juni 2008)

@ ede Die Tour hört sich gut an .Ich blick auch noch nicht so durch, soll ich nach Hechingen kommen ???
Werde auf jeden Fall mal meine Sigma aufladen 

@ Libtech alias Tobi I danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit . 17:30 Uhr werde ich gerade so schaffen und somit bin ich auch dabei  

Also Leute lasst mal hören wie wir es machen sollen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## BHMDK (19. Juni 2008)

Hoi Loide.

Kann Entwarnung geben, die Flugdaten meines Besuchers sind jetzt da und statt open end ist gegen 16:30 Uhr Rückflug ab Stuttgart, so dass es mir problemlos reichen sollte.
Bin also DABEI.    

Da Dank ede/Jochens beherztem Eingreifen    die Planung bereits deutlich fortgeschritten ist, werde ich mich einfach einklinken und kein eigenes Halbwissen mehr beisteuern.   

Allerdings bin ich  besonders am Abend auf dem Fahrrad  nicht hell genug, um ohne Beleuchtung rumzufahren, so das ich Euer Angebot ein Trail- taugliches Beleuchtungsmittel auszuleihen, gerne auf eine zusätzliche Person erweitern möchte (habt Ihr genug Leuchten und evtl noch eine übrig?).

Als Endpunkt wäre Belsen sicher nicht schlecht, Trails nach unten sind auch in diese Richtung vorhanden, oder Jochen? Mir würde da mal zumindest einer einfallen 
Richtung Hechingen/Bodelshausen ginge auch. 
Ich habe allerdings keinen echten Überblick, wo man in Belsen gepflegt einkehren kann, bzw. ob das überhaupt geht    

Domäne ist schon ein beachtlicher Umweg, besonders wenn es am Schluss noch bis nach Metzingen gehen muss 

Also, bin gespannt, das Ganze klingt richtig gut.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo @Hechingen,

wir ***freu***en uns auf Freitag !    


Ich werde 2 trailtaugliche Lampen mitbringen.
Mit denen kann man ca. 4h bei Fernlicht trailen.  

Jetzt zur Strecke: Wie oben beschrieben werden wir mit
dem Bike anreisen.

Der Zeitplan könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:
 - Treff 19 Uhr Öschingen (wo genau ?)  


  Höhepunkte in der Nähe (lt. Karte)
    - Salmendinger Kapelle 
    - Kantentrail 
    - Erdrutsch
    -3-Fürstenstein 
    ....
Was mach mer? 
Eure Vorschläge ?!


Gruß


Michael


----------



## ede paul (19. Juni 2008)

sooo jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Lande. Hier ist ja zwischenzeitlich einiges gegangen!!

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an  dann schlage ich mal folgende Tour vor:

Treffpunkt: 19 Uhr Freibadparkplatz Öschingen

Tour: Ösch. - Genkingen - auf Waldweg in halber Höhe Richtung Filsenberg - Riedernberg - Trail Richtung Talheim runter - hier haben wir mehrere Möglichkeiten die wir spontan entscheiden könnten - Salmendingen - Dreifürstenstein - Trail nach Belsen - Einkehren z.B. im Delicasa Mössingen (Biergarten je nach Temp.) - wieder auf Teer nach Öschingen (bekommt man in der Krone auch ein lecker Bier) zurück. 

somit wären wir recht flexibel bzgl. ausdehnen oder einkürzen.

@bhmdk + Libtech: wir können uns gerne bei mir treffen, die Bikes in den Bus werfen und nach Ösch. hochfahren. wie wärs mit 18:30Uhr

@syrer: wie sollen wir´s machen? 
Kommst Du auch nach Öschingen?

Ich pack dann zur Sicherheit noch meine Selbstbaufunzel mit Bleigelakku ein. Sauschwer und nur als Notlösung.

Yeahhh.....Trails bei Nacht....freu....

CU all on the trail!!!


----------



## syrer (19. Juni 2008)

Ok Leute bin dann morgen um 19 Uhr in Öschingen am Freibad.
Bis morgen dann 
Gruß syrer


----------



## Bube (19. Juni 2008)

Supi 

Hab "Ede" per PN meine mobil-Nr. durchgegeben.

Gibts eine von euch, falls wir uns (pannenmäßig)  verzögern ?


Gruß  und bis morgen


Michael
(der wie besprochen noch 2 Lampen mitbringt)


**freu**


----------



## Libtech (19. Juni 2008)

Klingt recht gut, was ihr da ausgetüftelt habt 

@ ede: Ich hole bhmdk in B'town ab und düsen zu dir. Kommen so gegen 18.30 Uhr. Umladen brauchen wir nicht unbedingt. 

@ dd: Wie sieht's aus? Du hast doch auch Tourenambitionen?


----------



## Libtech (19. Juni 2008)

Ich werf mal was Neues in die Runde; kein Muss, sondern lediglich ein Vorschlag:

Man könnte doch bestimmt auch einen Grillplatz in der Nähe des Treffpunktes finden?
- Bier, Brot, Nudelsalat, Würschtle, o.ä. ins Auto/Kühltasche gepackt und wir haben unseren eigenen Biergarten.
Vorteil Einkehr: Kein "logistischer" Aufwand für die Planer und schneller.

*3:1 !!!* noch ...

*3:2 G-E-W-O-N-N-E-N !!! *


----------



## ede paul (22. Juni 2008)

Tobi?? Zu früh??  

wir haben uns hier vergnügt: Link

wär genau die das richtige Gelände für dein HT gewesen. Waren wir überhaupt im Gelände?? Na ja Definitionssache...


----------



## Libtech (22. Juni 2008)

Viel zu früh 
Der Wecker war auf 6.30 Uhr gestellt ... aber irgendwie 
Dafür schwing ich mich nachher 'ne Runde auf's bike und cruise am Zoller rum.

Man hört nichts von Urachern  Sind sie etwa von Fußballfans aufgehalten worden? Akkus leer? 

War jedenfalls 'ne g**** Tour


----------



## Bube (22. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> ...
> Man hört nichts von Urachern  Sind sie etwa von Fußballfans aufgehalten worden? Akkus leer?
> 
> War jedenfalls 'ne g**** Tour





Hier sind wir wieder !

Es war super toll, die Tour mit Euch.  

Und der Einkehrschwung mit Pizza und Pasta war 

Wir sind dann ja Richtung Heimat.

Dabei fiel uns ein, noch an der Breitenbachquelle vorbeizuradeln.
Dann noch ein klein wenig in der Reutlinger Innenstadt herumgelungert
und dann ging´s aber schon heim zur Mutti  Obwohl der Akku ja schon
noch gekonnt hätte...
Da die schon schlief, war Nachtruhe...

Und dann ist Samstag mit Familie voll und Sonntag sowieso.

Anbei ein paar Erinnerungsfotos im Album:
Z.Bsb.: 



Die Sache schreit nach Wiederholung bzw. Revanche im Ermstal 


Viele liebe Grüße von den Vieren aus dem Ermstal

Michael


P.S.: Ist das Selbstauslöser-Foto was geworden ?


----------



## ede paul (22. Juni 2008)

Bube schrieb:


> P.S.: Ist das Selbstauslöser-Foto was geworden ?



pics sind online.....



Bube schrieb:


> Die Sache schreit nach Wiederholung bzw. Revanche im Ermstal



ja liebend gerne. Wir steigen dann bei km 50 ein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (22. Juni 2008)

Hi allerseits.

Auch ich habe mich inzwischen halbwegs erholt und kann zumindest die Tastatur im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten wieder bedienen.

Gelände war es heute echt nicht so richtig, aber das hatten wir ja am Freitag in einer vernünftigen Dosierung. 

Wiederholung klingt gut, Revanche ebenfalls. Schau'mer mal wie wir das zusammen kriegen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Bube (23. Juni 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hi allerseits.
> 
> Auch ich habe mich inzwischen halbwegs erholt und kann zumindest die Tastatur im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten wieder bedienen.
> 
> ...



Moin Dirk,

Du weißt ja:
- Schweißstropfen sind Muskel-Tränen.... und
- Muskeln die Schmerzen, die wachsen.

Also genieß die Mitteilungen deines Körpers  


Gruß

Bube


----------



## syrer (23. Juni 2008)

So Leute,

bei mir war es am Samstag morgen gar net so schlimm wie ich befürchtet hatte. Konnte mich noch einigermaßen aufrecht bewegen ohne große Schmerzen in den Beinen .Die Müdigkeit war schlimmer. 
War auf jeden Fall ne geile und lustige Tour und die Wiederholung kommt bestimmt.
Aber ich reise auf jeden Fall mit dem Auto an 

Gruß an alle 

Tobi


----------



## Libtech (23. Juni 2008)

@ bube: Schweißperlen sind Tränen der Muskeln. Das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört - klingt gut.
Dann haben meine heute zwei Stunden bei der Mittagshitze kräftig geweint. 

Wie sieht's diese Woche mit einem *A*fter-*W*ork-*R*ide - zu deutsch Feierabendrunde - aus?
Nachdem der Dirk mittlerweile wieder die Tastatur bedienen kann, dürfte es doch machbar sein!  Außer, dass die Zeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Meine Erkenntnis heute und falls es wen interessiert: Neue Schaltzüge machen die Schaltvorgänge sanfter als ein neues Schaltwerk bzw. Umwerfer, wenn letztere nicht schrottreif sind. Und das für 8 


----------



## ede paul (24. Juni 2008)

Do. oder Fr. wäre bei mir vorauss. noch möglich. Wobei ich am Fr. mit meinem Schwager eine "ich teste ein gebrauchtes Rad Tour" machen sollte. 

Ein Kumpel verakuft sein Orange und mein Schwager möchte testen ob ein 14kg FR-Hardtail was für Ihn ist.

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Orange Sub Zero hat kann sich zwecks Details bei mir melden. Link



Libtech schrieb:


> Meine Erkenntnis heute und falls es wen interessiert: Neue Schaltzüge machen die Schaltvorgänge sanfter als ein neues Schaltwerk bzw. Umwerfer, wenn letztere nicht schrottreif sind. Und das für 8 



na hättest Du mich mal gefragt  
Im Ernst, neue Züge und Hüllen hab ich immer vorrätig. Ich wechsel mit dem Zug auch immer gleich die Hülle mit. Kost ja so gut wie nix.


----------



## Libtech (24. Juni 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel verakuft sein Orange und mein Schwager mÃ¶chte testen ob ein 14kg FR-Hardtail was fÃ¼r Ihn ist.



Dein Schwager muss einfach die Beschreibung von Orange lesen.
Dann weiÃ er, ob es ihm taugt - ganz ohne Testfahrt 


_The SubZero brings you high adventure with a difference. It's become a cult favourite with those in the know. Once you realise that this is a âstand upâ freeride bike, the fun really starts to kick in. By riding the big fork and letting the hardtail float beneath you, youâll find that the front wheel tracking the ground brings an enormous amount of control. In no time you'll be flying down trails that you never would have looked at on a hardtail, let alone at the speed that the SubZero allows. 

As they say âfortune favours the braveâ. Both the Patriot 7+ and the SubZero are as brave as youâre ever going to be, so they are parts of the freeriding equation that you donât have to worry about. The terrain youâre chucking yourself down? Thatâs your (brother in law's) call. _


----------



## ede paul (24. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Dein Schwager muss einfach die Beschreibung von Orange lesen.
> Dann weiß er, ob es ihm taugt - ganz ohne Testfahrt



Ohhh wie recht Du hast!!!  Alles nicht soo einfach....
Er musste nich mal lesen, es haben Ihm zwei erfahrene Biker erklärt wofür das Ding gemacht ist. Nu soll er halt mal die 14kg abwechselnd mit einem 12kg CC-Hartail die Alb hochkurbeln, dann wird er schon merken was Sache ist. 
Jedenfalls ist die Kiste unkaputtbar und Gewicht gibt Bums in die Beine.....

Bei dem Teil wer ich aber selbst schwach, wobei ich doch eher noch nen kleinen Springbock brauchen könnte als ein britisches Freeride Hardtail.


----------



## Libtech (24. Juni 2008)

Du brauchst noch einen kleinen Springbock? Diesen kann man sogar schultern. Wie wäre es hiermit?


----------



## ede paul (25. Juni 2008)

ich sagte einen Kleinen, das is ja ein riesen Viech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larchy (25. Juni 2008)

tach alle wollte mal fragen da ich aus mössingen bin ,und gerne mal neue trails fahren würde wann ihr denn wieder eine tour macht und ob da dann noch ein plätzchen frei ist? Wo seit ihr das letztes mal überall gewessen dem bild nach auf dem Dreifürstenstein?
grüssle


----------



## ede paul (25. Juni 2008)

Servus & Welcome Larchy!! 

wir verabreden uns hier regelmässig ungegelmässig. 

Sonntags gibts in der Regel ne Tour mit Jungs aus Bodelshausen. 
BHMDK ist da auch am Start. Treffpunkt 9 Uhr am Forum (hinter dem Rapunzel). 
Lass uns doch einfach was ausmachen. Ich persönlich treibe mich zw. Rossberg und Raichberg rum und kenne da den ein oder anderen netten Trail. 

Da wir ja heute alle was besseres zu tun haben (daumendrück!!) können wir ja mal Do. oder Fr. Abend ins Auge fassen. Wäre ab ca. 18Uhr bis 18:30 
startklar. Jungs wie siehts aus??


----------



## Larchy (25. Juni 2008)

ja da hast recht die müssen gewinnen,leider kann ich wegen krankheit diese woche nicht mehr biken aber vieleileicht ende nächste woche würde mich echt freuen.
Die tour aus bodelshausen fahren die auch trails ???
Melde  mich so bald es mir besser geht.

Grüßle


----------



## syrer (25. Juni 2008)

Willkommen Larchy und gute Besserung 

Heee wie gesagt ab 18 bis 18:30 Uhr bin ich wieder dabei. Vorher geht leider net wegen arbeiten....

@ ede und Libtech : Wie sieht es jetzt aus am Sonntag, geht Ihr mit nach  Todtnau ????? 

Gruß syrer


----------



## Larchy (25. Juni 2008)

hi syrer und ede paule
habe eure bikes angeschaut sind doch enduro da ich ja nur ein HD habe ist meine
frage ob ich mit euch überhaubt mithalten kann ihr lasst es wahrscheinlich bergab
so richtig krachen laßen, versuch das ja auch aber mit mein HD kommt da halt schon an die grenze und will es ja auch nicht kaputt machen,werde mir bis in einem halben jahr das Canyon am holen.


----------



## ede paul (25. Juni 2008)

@ syrer: bin noch nicht ganz heile. Ist vielleicht ganz gut so, dann fahr ich ein wenig mit mit gezogener Bremse und schmeiss mich nicht gleich wieder weg.  
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: jaaaa lass uns nach Todtnau gehen!! 

@ Libtech: come on...würd mich freuen wenn wir zu dritt das Hasenhorn runterbüglen würden. Lass Dich nicht lumpen....

@ larchy: bei den Sonntagstouren ist vom Carbon-Hardtail bis zum Enduro alles dabei. Alles ist fahrbar, die einen müssen dann oben etwas warten und die anderen eben unten. . Es wird alles easy und flexibel gehandhabt und es wird geschaut, dass der Trailanteil passt.
Die beiden weissen Bikes, die Du gesehen hast mögen gerne im Lift transportiert werden. Ich denke nicht dass die oft auf die Alb hoch gekurbelt werden., oder syrer?!?
Na dann werd mal schnell wieder fit und komm mit....ohhh das reimt sich.....

@all: Morgen hab nu schon verplant, werde mit meiner Süssen wieder erste Kletterversuche machen. 
Wie wärs denn Fr. gegen 18:30? Hat Jemand nen Tourvorschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (25. Juni 2008)

@ Larchy: keine Angst mein Gambler bleibt in der Garage wenn wir auf Tour gehen. Hab kein Bock 20 Kg die Alb hoch zu Kurbeln  Ich hab noch ein Ghost Enduro.Was kaufste denn für ein Canyon ?????

@ ede: alles klar dann lass uns Todtnau rocken 

@ Libi : du bist ja wohl auch dabei oder????? bekommst von mir auch nen extra dicken Panzer

Bin nun am Freitag mit meiner kleinen was trinken und danach Kino.Also ich meld mich für den Freitag ab sonst gibt es wieder mecker und da hab ich kein Bock drauf 

So Deutschland gewinnt 3:1 

gruß syrer


----------



## BHMDK (25. Juni 2008)

@ larchy: bei den Sonntagstouren ist vom Carbon-Hardtail bis zum Enduro alles dabei. Alles ist fahrbar, die einen müssen dann oben etwas warten und die anderen eben unten. . Es wird alles easy und flexibel gehandhabt und es wird geschaut, dass der Trailanteil passt.

kann ich so bestätigen. Es sind Marathon- Fahrer und Freaks dabei und alles dazwischen . Sollte aslo für jeden möglich sein, einigermaßen mitzufahren....... Probier's einfach aus.


@all: Morgen hab nu schon verplant, werde mit meiner Süssen wieder erste Kletterversuche machen. 
Wie wärs denn Fr. gegen 18:30? Hat Jemand nen Tourvorschlag?[/QUOTE]
Geht's auch schon ein bißchen früher? dann können wir wieder eineml zu Fuß um die Domäne.... just kidding, wie wäre es mit einer Runde Albstadt? Killertal hoch, Himberg Richtung Raichberg und dann Thanheim runter? 3 h sollten dafür ewa reichen, oder?
Würde mir genau reinlaufen 

Also, lasst doch mal hören

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Larchy (26. Juni 2008)

will mir das nerve am 5 oder 6 hollen,sind die ok
oder gibts für das geld bessere, und sind die unterschiede 
zwischen denn zwei modelen groß (kurbel,nabe) ???

Grüßle


----------



## ede paul (26. Juni 2008)

@larchy: da gibts ne super Vergleichsmöglichkeit auf der HP guckst Du: http://www.canyon.com/tools/bikevergleich.html

@all: Syrer ist ja leider nicht mit dabei dann können wir tatsächl. etwas früher los. Kann morgen frühestens um 17:30Uhr. Himberg/Raichberg passt. Mein Schwager kommt vllt. auch mit. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Parkplatz Domäne?
BHMDK ich würd Dich dann mitnehmen.

@syrer + Libi: wann soll mer Sonntach losfahren?? Sonst noch jemand Lust auf Todtnau?


----------



## Larchy (26. Juni 2008)

danke,und was meinst sind die 200 euro das auch
wehrt oder sind die unterschiede nur gering ??????


----------



## Libtech (26. Juni 2008)

@ larchy:  Willkommen!

@ all: Huh, da ist man mal eineinhalb Tage nicht im Forum unterwegs und schon muss man einen halben Roman lesen. 

@ ede+syrer: Zu Sonntag: Muss euch enttäuschen. Werde was mit meinem Mädel unternehmen. 
@ syrer: Klasse Angebot - ich werde es definitiv mal annehmen. Passt mir die Ritterrüstung überhaupt? 

Zu Freitag: Bin dabei!  Fährt dein Schwager dann mit dem britischen Springbock?


----------



## BHMDK (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits.

So, wie es aussieht, habe ich moregen Abend Baby-Dienst und falle aus. Schade, aber ist nur unter extremsten Diskussionen was dran zu ändern  

Sollte ich mich darauf einlassen und wider Erwarten gewinnen , melde ich mich krufristig noch zum Mitfahren.



Alternativ kann ich, für jeden der Lust hat, eine Runde am Samstag anbieten - Uhrzeit wäre mir dann ziemlich egal.....


Euc viel Spass. 
@ede: fährst Du den Marathon? angesichts Deiner Performance am Sonntag sollte das kein Thema sein. Wenn ich  mein Gegurke anschaue, bin ich extrem ins Grübeln gekommen


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## syrer (26. Juni 2008)

@ Larchy: Canyon baut schon ganz gute Böcke, da ist dein Geld gut angelegt würde ich sagen.  Bei anderen Herstellern  bekommst für das Geld keine so gut ausgestatteten Bikes. Welches Bike  du willst musst aber selber entscheiden bzw.dein Geldbeutel. Die haben auch ganz gute Enduros im Sortiment finde ich.

@ Libi: Schade, aber ich weiß wie das ist wenn es mecker daheim gibt und deshalb kann ich am Freitag nicht mit 
Der Panzer ist in größe L und wurde glaub 3 oder 4 mal getragen.Ist halt ein leichter ohne Schulter und Ellenbogenprotektion aber Rücken und Brust.
Wenn er nicht passt  bring ich noch nen Spanngurt vom Geschäft mit und dann passt er auf jeden Fall gell

@ ede: wie machen wir es mit dem fahren, soll ich mit meinem Passi oder du ????
Uhrzeit??? keine Ahnung mach nen Vorschlag 

@ all: viel Spass morgen Abend und net übertreiben gell


----------



## dangerousD (26. Juni 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede+syrer: Zu Sonntag: Muss euch enttäuschen. Werde was mit meinem Mädel unternehmen.




Komisch... das scheint immer Deine Ausrede für Todtnau zu sein  Aber bei mir sieht es dieses WE ähnlich aus, und da ich letzte Woche erst in Wildbad war, kann ich auch mal Pause machen. Zumindest vom DH-Fahren... Wollte demnächst auch mal wieder zu Euch rüber kommen, bin aber an den nächsten Wochenenden schon ausgebucht. Na ja - irgendwann klappt's schon noch mal! 

Cheers

der D


----------



## Libtech (26. Juni 2008)

Öhh, wie das aussieht fahren dann nur der ede und meine Wenigkeit morgen Abend?

Vorschlag: Wie sähe es denn am Sa Vormittag bei den anderen aus? 

Ansonsten: Ede, lass uns am Fr. fahren gehen: 1 bis 2Std reichen aber auch um Spaß zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (27. Juni 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Komisch... das scheint immer Deine Ausrede für Todtnau zu sein  der D



nee bisher war´s der Protektor...... 
Musste aber auch schon des öfteren kneifen, Verletzung, Mädel, Arbeit, Alkohol.... 
Wir sollten einfach mal eine "Frauenzusammenführung" machen, bei einem Grillfestle oder so. In Wildbad gibt ein wunderschönes Thermalbad, einen schönen Park, Kaffeebuden ect. Todnau läd zum Familienwandern ein.  Da ist doch für die Damen der Schöpfung echt was geboten. Und am Abend dürfen Sie Ihre Ritter aus der Rüstung pellen und schön mit Mobilat eincremen  und die Schürfwunden versorgen. Wenn das nicht romantisch ist weiss ich auch nicht.

@larchy: denke schon das der Mehrpreis ok ist. Müsste aber auch noch mals gaanz genau vergleichen.

@libi: na dann lass uns heut Abend was gaaanz gemütliches Fahren. In dem Fall wär 18 Uhr sehr mild dann muss ich nicht so hetzen. 
Schlage dazu meine Feierabendrunde vor, knapp 2h wenn man es wirklich gemütlich angeht. Kommst Du zu mir????
Ja mein Schwager nimmt den britischen Springbock. Und wenn wirs gemütlich angehen frag ich auch noch mein Mädel.

@bhmdk: jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Ich hab mich an Jürgen drangehängt, was heftig war, aber man wächst an seinen Aufgaben. Bin ziemlich am Limit gefahren und war auch ganz schön platt. Das Tempo halte ich beim Marathon nicht. Hab mit Andy telefoniert, er meinte Holger´s Platz ist vllt. schon wech. Ist also noch nicht raus ob ich am Start bin. 
Ob´s bei mir am Sa. reicht???? Müssen wir spontan machen. 


So, Roman Ende!


----------



## Libtech (27. Juni 2008)

@ dd: Stimmt, bisher war der Protector meine Ausrede. Die kann ich nun ja nicht mehr gebrauchen, nachdem ich das Angebot von Syrer habe. Daher lieÃ ich mir was neues einfallen. 

@ ede: Ja, ich komm zu dir zum Spielen!  Und ich leg' noch einen drauf: Sagen wir 18.30Uhr? 

@ bhmdk+ede: Okay, dann Morgen eine Runde. Habe morgens und am Nachmittag Zeit. Sagt einfach wie's euch am besten passt.

@ syrer: Spanngurt vom GeschÃ¤ft. Tssss...... Dann kann ich ja gleich Schaumstoff aus dem Baumarkt holen und mit 'nem Spanngurt fixieren  

@ larchy: Fahren tun beide bestimmt recht ordentlich, und von der Funktion wird man wohl nicht viel Unterschied merken. 
Preis/Leistung ist bei Canyon eh immer gut. 
Also: 200â¬ fÃ¼r ein bisschen mehr "bling bling" bei den Parts und geringeres Gewicht. 
AuÃerdem sollte man bei Canyon ein wenig schrauben kÃ¶nnen. Ich persÃ¶nlich hÃ¤tte keine Lust, das Rad bei jeder Kleinigkeit einzuschicken. Wobei der Local-Dealer dich sicherlich nicht abweisen wÃ¼rde/wird.
Wenn dir das Rad gefÃ¤llt und zu dir passt (Probefahrt?) - nur zu.
Falsch machen tut man mit dem 5er oder 6er so oder so nichts.  _Just my 2 cents._ Oder das Torque mit einem zusÃ¤tzlichen, sehr leichten Laufradsatz?


----------



## Libtech (28. Juni 2008)

@ all: Lust auf die 27. Radtouristik am 6. Juli in/um Bodelshausen? Verschiedene Touren + Wegbeschreibungen + Höhenprofile auf ...

http://www.rv-bodelshausen.de/  ... zu finden.

@ bhmdk+ede: Vor dem AS-Marathon noch ein paar KM in die Beine pumpen!


----------



## Larchy (28. Juni 2008)

danke syrer,libtech und ede paul werde bald mal eine Probefahrt
machen und dann schauen ob es das 5 oder 6 wird, hoffe das meine 
Bandscheiben bald wieder mit machen (und der Dr sein ok gibt), das
ich endlich wieder biken kann.

Grüßle


----------



## Libtech (28. Juni 2008)

@ larchy: Siehst du, das ist das Problem: Du kannst bei _Canyon_ keine Probefahrt machen  Dies ist eben ein Nachteil, es sei denn du kennst jmd., der das Modell fährt. Aber schau doch mal im Hersteller-Thread nach - da gibt es kompetente(re) Kaufberatung  Edit: Probefahrt möglich, aber nur bei denen direkt in Koblenz ...

@ ede+ syrer: Viel Spaß morgen!!! 

@ bhmdk: Tolle Tour heute, du Stumpjumper - da war es mit dem HT schwer dranzubleiben!


----------



## Larchy (29. Juni 2008)

ja ich weiss !!

danke

Grüßle


----------



## ede paul (30. Juni 2008)

@all: wie sehen eure Planungen für diese Woche aus. Stichwort AfterWorkRide. 
Ich bin morgen verplant, sonst siehts noch gut aus.

@Syrer: schon fündig geworden?? Wie war die Resonanz, deiner Süssen??


----------



## BHMDK (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo.

AfterWorkRunde klingt gut. Morgen nicht ist auch okay, dann kann ich mal meine Hecke vom Zuwuchern der Strasse abhalten, was ja auch alle 2-8 Jahre mal sein muss..... 

Mittwoch eine kürzere und Freitag ein etwas ausgeprägtere Runde (z.B. sowas Ähnliches wie am Samstag nur mit dem Heimweg nach Thanheim würde mir perfekt reinlaufen..... 

Wenn libtech dann mal nicht seine Rennfeile mitnimmt, sondern sich etwas train-mäßiger ausstattet, sind wir dann auch wieder auf gleicher Hhe, denn dass er bergauf immer ewig warten musste, hat er wohl vergessen zu erwähnen.

Also, lasst mal hören....
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Larchy (30. Juni 2008)

hi weiss jemmand ob der bikepark in Albstadt jetzt 
offen hat ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (30. Juni 2008)

@ ede: hab jetzt mal mein Laufrad zum Wof gebracht, der schaut dann danach. Man der hat sich tot gelacht und nur den Kopf geschüttelt 
Ich hab mich jetzt mal umgeschaut und bin bei den Deemax hängen geblieben.
Die sind schon richtig fett oder was meinst du ????
Weiß bloß nicht ob ich nur vorne für 250 Stecken oder gleich nen Satz für 500 Öre kaufen soll. Kennst du die Spank Stiffy ????? 
Des hätt ich mir ja denken können hat se gesagt und nen neuen Helm soll ich mir auch kaufen aber der geht noch locker

@ Larchy: was meinst du mit offen????? Der macht offiziell nicht auf wenn ich richtig liege. 

@ all : ich bin am Freitag ab 18:30 am Start. Vorher geht wie immer net.

Gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (30. Juni 2008)

AWR?

> Di, _Mi_, Do fahr ich mit dem RR von der Arbeit nach Hause daher ...
> Mittwoch kurz, klingt gut
> Freitag hab' ich noch 1 mal parlare italiano corso oder so ähnlich

> mich würde auch mal der BP in AS-Tailfingen interessieren- Offiziell offen oder nicht, ist egal  Das könnten wir doch auch mal ins Auge fassen?!

Keiner Interesse am 6. Juli den RTF in Bodelshausen zu fahren?


----------



## ede paul (1. Juli 2008)

AWR: alla Mittwoch kurz und Fr. etwas ausgedehnter!  
Die Route können wir ja noch ausmachen. Der Vorschlag von BHMDK ist für Fr. fein. (Da kommt man so schön an der Domäne vorbei )

@syrer: Laufradtechnisch bin ich nicht sooo fit. Ich glaube da ist Libtech recht belesen, oder? Aber ich kuck auch noch mal.
Der Helm hatte doch nur Waldboden aufgesammelt und is sonst ok, oder haben wir da was übersehen?

@ libtech: Bhsn. is nur Teer, hab gestern mit Andi geredet. Ich geh da glaub lieber ins Unterholz. Hab ja keinen Krummlenker.

@larchy: ich glaub so richtig weiss keiner was da abgeht. Meine letzter Kenntnisstand ist hier zu finden. Lies den Post von Hansman.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169930&page=7
Ich hatte jedenfalls mehrere Beschwerdemails an das Touristikbüro Albstadt geschickt. Die wollten das weiterleiten.......das war im April 2006.

Wir sollten dennoch dringend mal die Lage peilen, vllt. tifft man auch ein paar Locals, die einen auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Wir sollten dennoch dringend mal die Lage peilen, vllt. tifft man auch ein paar Locals, die einen auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.


 
Das habe ich im Januar und Februar schon erledigt... man darf fahren, muß allerdings schieben, da es auf Grund der Streitereien zwischen Skizunft und Stadt bis auf Weiteres keinen Liftbetrieb gibt. Das Schieben ist zwar recht kraftraubend, aber für ein paar Abfahrten reicht es immer noch  Ggf. kann man auch sektionsweise trainieren... 

@Todtnau: Habt Ihr Euch etwa abgeschossen?! Tststs...

@syrer: Finger weg von DeeMax! Sehen zwar toll aus, aber das war es auch schon... solltest Du Dir da mal eine Felge zerschiessen, bekommst Du keinen Ersatz. Mußt dann halt ein komplettes LR kaufen. Die verwendeten Felgen sind baugleich mit der EX729 - tu' Dir den Gefallen, und kauf' Dir einen LRS mit diesen Felgen (gibt es günstig z.B. mit Ringlé-Naben). Hält genauso viel aus, und die Einzelteile sind vergleichsweise günstig austauschbar. Bin mit der EX729 an sich zufrieden, gibt wohl kaum eine stabilere Felge in dieser Gewichtsklasse. Es sei denn, Du kannst irgendwo einen LRS mit Alex Supra BH Felgen ergattern. Nach denen suche ich auch schon...


----------



## syrer (1. Juli 2008)

@ all:hab jetzt ein Angebot vom Wof:

Laufrad Front:

Magura Freeride (Hügi Onyx) + Mavic 325 -- 210 Euro

Magura Freeride (Hügi Onyx) + Mavic 823 -- 255 Euro

was meint Ihr dazu ?????

@ DD: Danke für die Auskunft aber ich find die nicht mal so schön. Dachte nur das die halt was taugen. Mh ich hatte doch die Alex Supra BH drauf allerdings mit der Felgen breite von 34 mm, meinst du vielleicht ne andere Breite ?
Nö wir haben uns nicht abgeschossen ich bin nur mit dem Vorderrad hängen geblieben und Kopfüber in den Anlieger geschossen.Keine Ahnung wie genau es passiert ist 

Gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (1. Juli 2008)

@ syrer: Nicht abgeschossen, aber "Kopfüber in den Anlieger geschossen". Wie definierst du denn dann "abschießen"? Völlige Zerstörung? 

Schließe mich bzgl der Felgen- und Nabenwahl, Aussagen über die Deemax dem _DangerousD_ an.

Z.B.: Schau doch einfach mal bei www.actionsports.de - da kann man schön konfigurieren und sich bei den verschiedenen Produkten einlesen, wenn man auf das "i" klickt.

Nicht für den Downhill, sondern als Beispiel: Habe von dort meinen CC-LRS her (240+4.1d) und bin seither (6 Jahre) sehr zufrieden damit. > Er hat sogar 601er am Gardasee mit meinen 70kg locker gepackt; damals noch auf dem Nicolai montiert  

Die DT440 + 6.1d wären doch aber was für dich - edel und stabil.
Oder die XT-Naben + Sun Double Track - "günstig" und stabil.
.... viele Möglichkeiten gibt es 

@ ede+bhmdk: Okay Mittwoch 'ne kurze Runde. 
                    Mit dem MTB kann man auch auf Teer fahren, da braucht's
                    keinen Krummlenker. 
                    Ein paar Km locker abspulen zu "Trainingszwecken" für den 
                    AS-Marathon wären doch gut?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (1. Juli 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Die DT440 + 6.1d wären doch aber was für dich - edel und stabil.
> Oder die XT-Naben + Sun Double Track - "günstig" und stabil.
> .... viele Möglichkeiten gibt es




Die 6.1d sind hübsch anzusehen und teuer, aber im Vergleich zu den EX729 einfach weich wie Butter... Double Track ist einfach zu viel des "Guten", unnötig viel Gewicht am Laufrad, noch dazu außen.

Action Sports bietet echt eine große Auswahl zu fairen Preisen, wenn Du noch etwas mehr Service willst, kannst Du es auch bei WhizzWheels in Schönaich probieren. Da gibt es die erste Generalüberholung mit dazu.


----------



## syrer (2. Juli 2008)

Ok Jungs jetzt hab ich mein Laufrad gefunden :

Sunn Ringle Abbah S.O.S Nabe mit Mavic Ex729 bei Aktion Sports für 150 .

Find ich eigentlich ein ganz guter Preis.

Was meint Ihr ????

@ Libi: Ich dachte DD meint ob wir ineinander geknallt sind deshalb die Antwort.
Der Sturz war harmlos und nicht so wild bis das sich halt mein Laufrad irgendwo eingehakt hat und dann verbogen ist.

Ok Gute Nacht 
syrer


----------



## ede paul (2. Juli 2008)

@ BHMDK, Libi und wer sonst heut abend noch mit will:

AWR heut Abend:
wenn Jürgen auch noch mitkommt, dann könnte man sich doch im Industriegebiet in Hech. treffen, Zweigart Parkplatz oder so. Bleibt nur noch zu definieren, was eine "kurze Runde" sein soll. Jürgen geht ja auch in Hinblick auf Albstadt ganz gut ab und heut solls mörderheiss werden. Von dem her überlasse ich den Westside Guy´s die Planung. 
Lasst mich wissen, wann und wo ich rücke so oder so mit dem Touren-Panzer an. 

@Libi:
Wg. Sonntag: so richtig macht mich die Teerkurblerei nicht an, zumal es bei solchen Wetterbedingungen im Wald wesenlich angenhemer ist. Welche Strecke willst Du in Angriff nehmen? Mit dem MTB über 100km neben Deinem Krummlenker herfahren  
Aber ich schlaf noch mal ne Nacht drüber.

@syrer: merci für die PN. Hoffe ich hab Dich angefixt. Werd heut abend Tobi1 auch noch anhauen.


----------



## BHMDK (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo ersma 

Also, ede, wie wärs, wenn Du einfach bei mir im Hof parkst und wir die 2km zu Jürgen zusammen in Angriff nehmen? Wenn Du  sagen wir viertel nach 6 bei mir bist und wir uns gegen halb 7 bei Jürgen verabreden, wäre das zu schaffen. 
Tobias kennt den Weg eh, so dass Sickingen kein schlechter Treffpunkt wäre. 

Wir können dann entweder Richtung 3-Fürsten hoch (zuerst Richtung Belsen und dann hoch) oder auch eine Runde durchs Neckartal ansetzen, da wäre Jürgen aber definitiv der bessere Guide..
Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich wurscht, weil beides nicht schlecht ist..


Den Thanheim Trail würde ich aber in der Freitags- Planung lassen, sonst wird heute etwas hektisch.
Wetterbericht ist übrigens für Freitag auch schon wieder etwas kühler und fürs Wochenende nur noch einigermaßen okay, also mal abwarten.

Die Teer-km finden  wie jedes Jahr  ohne mich statt, das taugt mir einfach nicht und, selbst wenn es vielleicht was bringt für einen Marathon, ist es vom Timing her auch nicht so optimal, Grundlagen- Training müsste ja deutlich früher stattfinden, oder?  

Anyway, in meinem Fall ist es definitiv die chronische Unlust, auf der Strasse zu fahren.  :kotz: Daher stellt es sich ganz sicher nicht.

Also, lasst mal hören, ob das heute Abend so hinhaut. Freutag können wir dann ja währdend der Runde noch mal bequatschen.


Bis später
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (2. Juli 2008)

Gebongt!! Stehe 18:15 bei Dir vor der Hütte!!

Vorausgesetzt die Wolken, die sich gerade auftürmen werden nicht zu bedrohlich. Bin erst neulich morgends beim Weg ins Geschäft in ein hefitges Gewitter geraten, da war mir wirklich nicht mehr wohl.

Neckartal wäre dann aber keine "kurze Runde", was mir letztlich auch wurscht ist, wollts nur nochmals betonen 

Jau und Fr. dann die Standard Himberg-Raichberg-Runde mit Thanheim Trail, klingt äusserst mild!!


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2008)

syrer schrieb:


> Ok Jungs jetzt hab ich mein Laufrad gefunden :
> 
> Sunn Ringle Abbah S.O.S Nabe mit Mavic Ex729 bei Aktion Sports für 150 .



Sach' ich doch  Gute Wahl!


----------



## Libtech (2. Juli 2008)

@ syrer: Viel Freude damit - nur nicht wieder "hängenbleiben" 

@ ede+bhmdk: Kurze Runde - jaja  47 Km und ein Schnitt von 20,5 km/h - goil


----------



## ede paul (3. Juli 2008)

@tobi: meine Pulsuhr zeigte 54km und 22km/h Schnitt bis ich zu Hause war. Und das mit meinem Panzer. 
Ich werde doch am Ende nich noch zum CC-ler werden und nächstes Jahr ein Carbon HT kaufen.


----------



## BHMDK (3. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, hoffe Ihr habt auch von dem kurzen Geplänkel gestern gut erholt  - Mann war ich platt!

Morgen gibt es dann eine lange Runde mit 49km - vermutlich aber dann eher mit 'nem 16er Schnitt, schliesslich ist die Topographie und der technische Anspruch dann doch noch mal ganz anders.

Also, gegen 6 bei mir vor dem Haus?????  

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (4. Juli 2008)

wie wär´s mit 18:30 bei BHMDK vorm haus, dann würds Syrer auch noch reichen.

@syrer: bist du heute Abend am Start???

Bis später, die Herren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (4. Juli 2008)

habs grad mit Syrer abgeklärt, es reicht Ihm nicht heut Abend. Also bleibts bei 18 Uhr! CU all!


----------



## BHMDK (5. Juli 2008)

also das war eine saugoile Runde gestern Abend, auch das Tempo war wieder mehr als ordentlich und sogar eine kurze "Forschungseinlage" hatten wir eingebaut..... 
@syrer, hast etwas verpasst, besonders der Downhill hätte Dir garatiert gefallen. Hoffe, dass wir das noch nachholen können.....
@libtech: hoffe Dein Spanisch ist jetzt perfekt, sonst hast Du auch was verpasst.....


Gruß an alle

Dirk


----------



## syrer (7. Juli 2008)

@ BHMDK ich war baggern bis um 22 Uhr und hab mir das Geld für mein neues Laufrad verdient. Und diese Woche hab ich auch keine Zeit da ich am Freitag Generalversammlung von den Hexen hab
Aber wir werden schon noch die eine oder andere Tour fahren versprochen.


----------



## Libtech (8. Juli 2008)

@ BHMDK: Spanisch? > Das war doch italienisch!  
               Ja, ich denke auch, dass ich was verpasst habe, da ich auf "Forschungstouren" stehe 

@ syrer: Wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste, würde ich denken du bist ein Gigolo. "Baggern" bis 22 Uhr um Geld zu verdienen ... tse 

Diese Woche sieht's mit AWRs mau aus, da zuviel ansteht. Ebenso am We. Da aber freiwillig: Jack Johnson "live" Konzert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
>>
_"Saturday morning and it's time to go 
One day these could be the days but who could have known 
Loading in the back of a pickup truck 
*Riding with the boys and pushing the luck..."* _


----------



## ede paul (9. Juli 2008)

heute Abend gibt´s ne ca. 50km Runde Richtung Raichberg. Werde so gegen 18 Uhr aufbrechen.


----------



## Libtech (11. Juli 2008)

@ ede: Hallo, bist du von deiner 50km biketour wohlbehalten zurückgekehrt? Man hört nüschts mehr 

@ all: Falls ihr dieses We was biketechnisches auf die Reihe bekommt, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß und happy trails  Ich muss leider passen.


----------



## ede paul (11. Juli 2008)

Mittwoch hat´s mir nicht mehr gelangt. 
Dafür hab war ich gestern mit meiner besseren Hälfte noch auf Tour. Wurde dann etwas mehr als die angepeilten 50km. Upps...und das vor dem Marathon morgen. Hab immernoch dicke Beine von gestern, bin mal gespannt wie das morgen läuft.


----------



## Libtech (13. Juli 2008)

@ ede: Und??? Berichte! - Wie war's? Gut durchgekommen?


----------



## ede paul (13. Juli 2008)

tja ist in jedem Fall eine Erfahrung wert. 

Ein Bericht würde hier den Rahmen sprengen. Nur soviel. Ich hatte einen Felgenplatzer, der mich einiges an Zeit gekostet hat. 
Wie durch ein Wunder hat mir eine Bekannte recht flott das alte Rad Ihres Dad´s beschafft.  
Mit dem bin ich dann vollends fertig gefahren, damit es wenigstens zum Finisher-Trikot gereicht hat. 

Kommendes Jahr gibts keine Ausrede. Wer EggBeater am Rad hat muss auch Marathon fahren! 

Ach so und Pics sind online!!

CU all!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (14. Juli 2008)

Felgenplatzer?  Hoffe mal, du hast das nicht während dem Fahren bemerkt? Kann ja übel enden ...

Cool, dass du dir trotzdem das Finisher-Trikot erkämpft hast!   

Okay, dann gebe ich hier nun offiziell bekannt, dass ich es nächstes Jahr auch mal versuchen werde ... Ziel: Durchkommen, bevor mich der Besenwagen einsammelt


----------



## ede paul (14. Juli 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Okay, dann gebe ich hier nun offiziell bekannt, dass ich es nächstes Jahr auch mal versuchen werde ... Ziel: Durchkommen, bevor mich der Besenwagen einsammelt


 Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort!! 

bin mit der gerissenen Felge noch ca. 10km weitergefahren, bis es immer weiter aufgerissen ist und den Schlauch geschlitzt hat. Hab zunächst den Bremsklotz auf der Seite rausgemacht und bin nur noch mit Vorderbremse gefahren. Ist auch mal ne Erfahrung wert  vor allem schult das im Downhill mit nem Haufen anderer Fahrer auf schmierigem Untergrund. 

So und nun geh ich in den Keller und schau dass das HT meiner Süssen wieder ein funktionierendes Laufrad bekommt.


----------



## BHMDK (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Wie schaut es denn aus; habt Ihr den Marathon  schon verkraftet, bzw. Lust auf eine Trail-Runde? Thanheim wäre mir lieber als Neckartal. 

Ich könnte morgen, Mittwoch, gegen 18:00 und auch am Samstag (Zeit egal) auf Tour gehen. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkommt.

Lasst mal hören

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (16. Juli 2008)

ja heut Abend können wir schon noch ein Ründchen drehen. Sagen wir 18 Uhr bei BHMDK??


----------



## BHMDK (16. Juli 2008)

Hi.

das würde perfekt passen. Dann hätten wir auch genug Zeit, um Thanheim anzusteuern.
Tobias, wie schaut's aus??? Wir treffen Dich ggf auch unterwegs, das wäre auch möglich.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (16. Juli 2008)

Hi, zu spät gelesen  Aber ich hätte trotzdem nicht mitkönnen, da ich erkältet bin. Denke auch Samstag wird nix. Anfang nächster Woche gehe ich dann wieder aufs Radl  nach einer zuuuu langen Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luigi Indurain (17. Juli 2008)

Servus Leute,

also ich war super zufrieden.
Albstadt ist eine Bombenveranstaltung

Nur für nächstes Jahr benötige ich unbedingt ein Hardtail.

Ich war einer der wenigen mit Fully, und am Berg kotzt man da !


Aber 4:49 h ist ok für das erste mal !

Also wann und wo wollt ihr samstag los 

Gruss

Jürgen


----------



## ede paul (18. Juli 2008)

weiss noch nicht was bei mir am Sa. abgeht. Häng mich ggf. kurzfristig dran, wenn sich ne Tour ergibt!!


----------



## BHMDK (18. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> weiss noch nicht was bei mir am Sa. abgeht. Häng mich ggf. kurzfristig dran, wenn sich ne Tour ergibt!!



Hallo allerseits.

Geht mir ähnlich. Kann noch nicht genau sagen, ob und wann ich morgen was zusammenbringe, Sonntag morgen geht es bei mir sicher nicht, das weiß ich schon, von daher würde ich morgen schon gerne was machen.
Sorry Luigi, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## BHMDK (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle....

wie ist denn Eure Zeitplanung für diese Woche?? könnte am Dinestag Abend und dann erst wieder Samstag mittag und/order Sonntag morgen. 

Lasst doch mal hören, wie das bei Euch klappt.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (21. Juli 2008)

@ bhmdk: Bin gesundheitlich immer noch nicht obenauf, und werde daher erst wieder Ende der Woche voll durchstarten können.
Am Di setzte ich mich zwar aufs Radl (sofern das Wetter überhaupt mitmacht) und dreh eine kleine, sehr langsame Runde: Nach 2 Wochen Pause 
Samstag oder Sonntag ist ideal!

@ luigi: 4:49 trotz Trainingslager in Ligurien?  _Spaß!_ Hut ab für die Leistung. Will mal mich sehen, sofern ich das nächstes Jahr überhaupt packen sollte. 

@ syrer: Hast du schon den neuen LRS erhalten? Und zufrieden? Lass ma' hören!


----------



## ede paul (21. Juli 2008)

@bhmdk: morgen können wir gerne ne kleine Runde drehen, wobei die Betonung auf klein liegt. 
War gestern nach dem Biken auch noch Klettern und bin heute ziemlich platt und möchts nicht übertreiben. 
Also bei mir langts nur ne lockere Laktat-aus-den-Beinen-Strampel-Runde.

@tobi + tobi: Todtnau am WE???

@luigi: hattest Du Startnummer 2416?


----------



## Luigi Indurain (21. Juli 2008)

Servus,

@ede paul
2416 war meine Startnummer, warum ? 
sorry falls ich Dich irgendwo auf der Strecke gefährdet habe, zeig immer meine Ellenbogen ? ;-)


@libtech

Ja 4:49 ist Ok , aber nächstes Jahr plan ich mal die 4:30 ein.

Der Marathon hat mich jetzt schon voll gepackt.
Geile Stimmung !
Nächste Jahr steh ich mit nem Hardtail am Start.
Am Berg im Wiegetritt musste ich immer meiin NC1 verfluchen.

GRuss


Jürgen


Also Samstag wär ich auch dabei
gebt mir kurz bescheid 0151-5535961


----------



## BHMDK (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

müsste wohl auf morgen verschieben. Werde voraussichtlich heute eher spät dran sein!
Morgena aber auch eher gegen halb 7. 
Wie schaut es denn da bei Euch aus - @ede; notfalls bleibt das Laktat also noch einen Tag drin und kommt erst morgen "aus den Beinen" 


Samstag oder Sonntag kriege ich aber was auffe Reihe......

Gruß aus dem Regen
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (22. Juli 2008)

@ bhmdk + ede:

Also dann verschieben wir es doch auf Mittwoch:
a) beäitschemdikäi hat Zeit
b) das Wetter wird besser
c) der ede bekommt Beine hart wie Stahl


----------



## ede paul (22. Juli 2008)

@ luigi: habe nur ein wenig Sherlock Holmes gespielt und da Du er einzige Jürgen mit der Zeit bist dachte ich, na das muss doch Luigi sein 
Das gemeine daran ist, dass man gleich noch die Bilder bei firstfotofactory.com anschauen kann...ich sach nur Spion und Spion. 
Keine Ahnung ob wir uns auf der Strecke begegnet sind ich hatte einen ziemlichen Tunnelblick und nen Ellenbogen hab ich glücklicherweise nicht abbekommen 

Samstag klingt gut, vorausgesetzt Tobi und Tobi entscheiden sich nicht noch dafür mit mir Todtnau rocken zu gehen.

@libi + bhmkd: Morgen abend entscheide ich kurzfristig. Kann sein, dass es mich schon früher am Tag reisst und ich mal Urach unsicher mache. Hab ja grad noch Urlaub und wollte eh mal ein paar Kletterfelsen abfahren und in Augenschein nehmen. . Ich meld mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (22. Juli 2008)

@ ede: Das sind ja Zustände!  Wie und mit welchen Mitteln die "Gegner" ausspioniert werden. 
Da muss man sich ja als Teilnehmer warm anziehen. Versteckst du nächstes Jahr Wanzen, Minicams und ein Peilungsgeräte an den bikes?  
Also wenn du/ihr heute Abend Lust hast kannst ja vorbeikommen, und wir drehen 'ne Runde zusammen. Mit einfachen 45Min will ich wieder starten. Du/Ihr könnt ja was dranhängen, falls es zu "kurz" sein sollte.

Wie lange hast du noch Urlaub? - Ab Donnerstag hab ich auch "frei".

Todtnau klingt gut (bin dabei, vorausgesetzt der T. leiht mir was) sonst muss ich mir wieder was vom DD anhören


----------



## ede paul (22. Juli 2008)

Tja kannste mal sehen, aber Gegener würde ich nicht sagen...eher Mitfahrer oder Leidensgenossen.

Gute Idee aber heut Abend wirds bei mir nix. Ich hab mich zwischenzeitlich schon anderweitig verabredet. 

Hab diese Woche noch Urlaub und hab Morgen oder am Donnerstag nen Trip nach Urach geplant. Mitfahrer herzlichst willkommen. Wie wärs mit Donnerstag Urach tagsüber und Mittwoch Abend ne Tour mit BHMDK.

Todtnau wär lässig! Mal schauen was Tobi2 sagt!


----------



## Luigi Indurain (22. Juli 2008)

servus,

gebt mir bitte bescheid, falls ihr samstag fahren geht
dann komm ich mit

GRuss

Juergen


----------



## BHMDK (22. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute.

Sorry, aber bei mir schaut's jetzt auch morgen nicht so gut aus. 
Ist geschäftlich was dazwischen geraten, bzw. habe übersehen, das unser Quartalsmeeting nicht am Donnerstag morgen, sondern schon am Mittwoch Nachmittag beginnt, so dass ich das Biken am Abend in die Tonne kicken kann 

Samstag sollt klappen, alternativ Sonntag morgen!

Lasst doch mal hören, wie es bei Euch ausschaut. Ramon wäre am Samstag wohl auch dabei, zumindest, wenn wir in seine Richtung hoch fahren - würde mir auch gefallen! 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## syrer (22. Juli 2008)

So Leute,

nun bin ich auch mal wieder da,mein Internetanschluss war die letzten Tage ein wenig verstopft und ich konnte das Problem nicht so schnell beheben

Muss am Samstag leider arbeiten aber am Sonntag wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Wir können es ja so machen das ich am Samstag arbeiten gehe,ihr biken geht und am Sonntag fahren wir gemeinsam nach Todtnau um dort ein bisschen zu rocken
Was meint ihr des geht doch klar oder????

@ Libi: des mit dem Panzer geht klar den kannste haben und zu meinem neuen Laufrad sag ich nur: PORNO mit Gina Wild oder so ähnlich 

Gruß syrer


----------



## ede paul (23. Juli 2008)

Todnau Sonntach Abfahrt 8:30 Uhr. OK?????? Yuppieee 

Heut Abend wär ich ggf. dabei. 
Libi wie schauts aus heut Abend, oder/und hast Du morgen Zeit und Lust mit nach Urach zu gehen?
Mach jetzt ne vorsichtige Teer-Ausfahrt mit meinem Verletzten in die Domäne. Vllt. komm ich auch kurz rüber.

Samstach Richtung Raichberg wär ok, bin dabei.


----------



## Bube (23. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> ... Urach ...



Was lesen meine entzündeten Augen ?
You need a guide ?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## syrer (23. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Todnau Sonntach Abfahrt 8:30 Uhr. OK?????? Yuppieee



Alles klar 

Hey wer Bock hat kann am Samstag ja noch aufs U&D nach Mössingen kommen und ein kühles Blondes mit mir zischen.

Ede wie siehts aus du hast ja fast Heimspiel und die richtige Beleuchtung für den nach hause weg?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Libtech (23. Juli 2008)

@ ede: Merci für's Vorbeikommen - sonst hätte ich womöglich noch ein längeres Mittagschläfchen gehalten 
Cool, wir gehen Morgen nach B.Urach - unbekanntes Terrain 

@ Bube: Guide - mit entzündeten Augen??  Aber du kennst die Wege dort bestimmt ja auch blind. Wir sind so gegen 13Uhr dort ...

@ syrer: Danke für den Protektor! 8.30Uhr Abfahrt, Bier und U&D schließen einander ja fast aus - aber ich wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. Juli 2008)

@bube: möchte mir als Kletternovize den Parkplatzfels zu Neuffen mal anschauen. Wir werden gegen 13Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Pfälhof (der an der Strasse) aufschlagen. Geplant ist dann ne Tour auf den Hohen Neuffen danach den Trail der Kante lang bis zum Buckleter Kapf und wieder runter nach Urach. Wär nett wenns bei Dir passen würde!

@tobi²: will mich zwecks U&D noch nicht festlegen, klingt aber mild!! Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf nen gepflegten Downhill mit den Herren.


----------



## Bube (24. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @bube: möchte mir als Kletternovize den Parkplatzfels zu Neuffen mal anschauen. Wir werden gegen 13Uhr auf dem Parkplatz beim Pfälhof (der an der Strasse) aufschlagen. Geplant ist dann ne Tour auf den Hohen Neuffen danach den Trail der Kante lang bis zum Buckleter Kapf und wieder runter nach Urach. Wär nett wenns bei Dir passen würde!



Hi Ede,

starte am Samstag in der Hergotts-Frühe zum Alpencross.
Wie gerne würd ich mit Euch Radeln 

Den Kantentrail von der Ruine bis nach Urach: das ist schon ein super feines Stück. Und super lang. 
Wenn Du beim Buckleten Kapf angelangt bist, mach mal ne Pause
und check die Abfahrt, die DIREKT vorne am Eck runtergeht.
Das ist eine der trailtechnisch anspruchsvollsten in der Gegend.
Wir haben da einen in der Gruppe, des setzt hier genau 1x den Fuß ab. 
Aber zu seiner Entschuldigung: Es war sein erster Versuch 
Und er will nochmal hin...

Weiter unten wird er super super flowig.

#


Oder dann oben voll weiter bis zu den Uracher Höllenlöchern.
Und dort ganz abfahren. Ist auch schön.  


HAPPY TRAIL  !


Michael


----------



## BHMDK (25. Juli 2008)

Hi.

Wie ist denn die Planung für morgen? 

Würde vorschlagen: wir starten gegen 3 bei mir und treffen uns mit Jürgen und/oder Ramon unterwegs (auf dem Weg zur Traufkante und dann nach Thanheim. 



Beide haben sich noch nicht richtig klar geäußert, sind aber interessiert.

Gruß und bis morgen

Dirk


----------



## Luigi Indurain (25. Juli 2008)

Servus Dirk,

also ich wär dabei !
Start so gegen 14 Uhr wäre perfekt ! aber egal !
Wie lange fahrt ihr ?

Also ich plane so ca. 3 max. 4h
Also 1h anfahrt von rottenburg nach mössingen 

Ruf mich einfach an

0151 5535961


gruss juergen



wollt morgen eh mal auf den Fürstenstein ;-)


----------



## Libtech (25. Juli 2008)

@ Bube: Viel Spaß beim Alpencross!

@ all: Nur mal als Info: Soll (laut Radiowettervorhersage) morgen Nachmittag *kräftig *regnen ... 
Wäre es für euch möglich, morgen Vormittag zu starten?
Ansonsten kommt einfach die Regenjacke mit


----------



## ede paul (25. Juli 2008)

mir wäre ein Start vormittags auch lieber. 
Wenn jedoch alle nur Mittags können halt ich´s wie Libi, Regenjacke!

So jetzt muss nur noch einer ein Machtwort sprechen...gell BHMDK....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (26. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> mir wäre ein Start vormittags auch lieber.
> Wenn jedoch alle nur Mittags können halt ich´s wie Libi, Regenjacke!
> 
> So jetzt muss nur noch einer ein Machtwort sprechen...gell BHMDK....



Also, wenn ich das sein soll, dann würde ich auf den Nachmittag gehen, weil ich heute morgen schlicht nicht kann......

Sieht aber - sofern man den Burschen hier glaubt - gar nicht ganz so schlecht aus, vielleicht kann man es ja riskieren......

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/198529.html
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/108290.html

Hoffen wir mal, dass die ihren Job verstehen 

@ luigi: wäre statt 3-Fürsten auch der HImberg und Raichberg akzeptabel???

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (26. Juli 2008)

ok dann um 15 Uhr bei BHMDK


----------



## BHMDK (26. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Saugoile Runde, auch wenn wir nicht den ganz idealen Albabstieg fahren konnten......

@ tobi und Ramon (wie ist denn Dein Nickname): Hier der angedrohte Slowenien- Link 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pRCI5D50xDE

Werde mir den Park und mietbieks hoffentlich in ein paar Tagen mal anschauen.

Gruß und bis demnächst
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (26. Juli 2008)

Schönes Video 

Oder du kommst Morgen mit ...


----------



## syrer (27. Juli 2008)

Bei mir scheint die Sonne mit Wolken im Hintergrund !!!!


----------



## ede paul (27. Juli 2008)

könnte schlimmer aussehen. Einen Versuch ist es jedenfalls wert, obwohl die Prognose nichts gutes verspricht. 

Syrer reichts Dir auf 12:30 zu mir zu kommen? Dann können wir auf dem Weg Libi einladen oder fährst Du direkt rüber?


----------



## syrer (27. Juli 2008)

Alles klar ede bin um 12:30 Uhr bei dir vor der Hütte 

bis nachher dann

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Libtech (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, das Wetter passt einigermaßen. Es liegt zwar was in der Luft aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Schließlich sind es ja keine 2 Std Anfahrt 

Gegen 12.45-13 Uhr bei mir würde passen


----------



## ede paul (27. Juli 2008)

Bis nacher dann!!


----------



## BHMDK (27. Juli 2008)

Nu, wie war es?
Hier hat es zwischndurch mal derb geschüttet, aber es war dann auch wieder shr angenehm...... April halt 

Laßt mal kurz hren, was in Tailfingen so los ist.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (27. Juli 2008)

Was in Tailfingen los ist? 
Man muss für sein Vergnügen arbeiten - sprich hochschieben.
Hat man das geschafft, ist es ganz nett. 
- Kurze Abfahrt, eben Alb
- bisschen runtergekommen 
- nicht so flüssig zu fahren (kann aber auch an mir liegen )
- kleeeebriger Boden, der wie Pech an den Reifen haftet
- trotzdem spaßig!!!
- SCHADE, dass das Projekt Bike-Park AS-Tailfingen gestoppt wurde!!! 
> Fazit: Für die super kurze Anreise ist es lohnenswert; und dank dem Hochschieben hat man ein Ganzkörperworkout


----------



## ede paul (28. Juli 2008)

@syrer + tobi: hab euch doch gestern von den Shuttle-Plänen am Stich erzählt. Vllt. steigt das diese Woche.

Ich check mal die Lage und gebe Info. Wär das was für euch???


----------



## syrer (28. Juli 2008)

@ ede:bei mir würde es gerade so reichen mit zu gehen, ich brauch nur die genaue Adresse wo ich hinfahren muss dann komm ich gleich nach der Arbeit. Reicht da mein Ghost oder muß ich das schwere einladen?????

Gruß syrer


----------



## rcyeti (28. Juli 2008)

Hola hombres,

wie wars in Tailfingen? Hab leider niemand gesehen.


----------



## BHMDK (28. Juli 2008)

Hoi Ramon.

Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## syrer (28. Juli 2008)

Hola rcyeti ja wir waren eins mit dem Wald und gut getarnt mit bestem Albstädter Lehmboden

Gruß syrer


----------



## rcyeti (28. Juli 2008)

Bin nächstes mal gerne dabei


----------



## Libtech (29. Juli 2008)

@ welcome rcyeti! Wurde ja auch Zeit 

@ ede: shuttle? Sowas hier?


----------



## ede paul (29. Juli 2008)

@ rcyeti: grüezi, servus und hallo!! 
was war los am Sonntag? Du warst wohl da, wir waren da....
Na ja ich sage mal...ausbaufähig! 

@libi: geshuttelt wird mit nem alten Sprinter. Zwar nicht ganz so schick, aber man kommt hoch. 
Mehr Infos heut mittach.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (29. Juli 2008)

@all:

die Shuttle Geschichte verschiebt sich auf Donnerstag Abend 18:30 Uhr 

Lasst mich wissen wer mit möchte!


----------



## BHMDK (29. Juli 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> die Shuttle Geschichte verschiebt sich auf Donnerstag Abend 18:30 Uhr
> 
> Lasst mich wissen wer mit möchte!



Wäre prinzipiell interessiert, kriege das aber definitiv nicht mehr gebacken, weil ich am Freitag frühmorgens in den Urlaub abdampfe und dann besser keine "wilden Dinger" mehr veranstalten sollte 

Euch viel Spass und zählt mal die Treppen, damit man die genaue Zahl mal rausfindet (Insider-Gag-Modus off)

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (31. Juli 2008)

@all: Shuttle Aktion verschiebt sich wetterbedingt wieder. 

News folgen!


----------



## BHMDK (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo in die Runde.

hätte mich auch gewundert.....
Es hat in der Ecke die letzten beiden Tage unglaublich Regenmengen gegeben, so dass der Trail wohl eher ein Bachbett sein dürfte. 

Wenn sich das Ganze richtig langfristig verzögern sollte (also so gute 2-3 Wochen), werde ich doch noch dabei sein und das wäre ja auch nicht schlecht 

Gruß an alle und bis Mitte August irgendwann........


----------



## Libtech (31. Juli 2008)

@ ede: Verschiebt sich wieder?  Schade. Naja, ich fahr dort heute trotzdem mal - onroad only - Stich rauf / Heim über BL.

@ bhmdk: Viel Spaß im Urlaub & erholt euch gut!


----------



## ede paul (31. Juli 2008)

hab vorhin mal nen Rückweg vom Thannheimtrail ausbaldovert. 

Es war wohl besser die Shuttle Aktion nochmals zu verschieben. War schmierig und ich hab ausgesehen wie sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (3. August 2008)

Auf den ausbaldoverten Weg bin ich ja dann mal gespannt - aber wenn wir ein Shuttle haben ... brauchen wir den doch nicht? Oder ist er so gut, dass wir ihn mal fahren sollten?
Bin ab Di für ein paar Tage nicht mehr im Ländle (aber bike dabei ), daher Shuttle Aktion bitte erst mitte August - der bhmdk wird sich auch freuen


----------



## fsbelsen (8. August 2008)

@Ede gehst du am Sonntag biken?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## ede paul (9. August 2008)

morgen früh können wir schon ne Runde drehen. Das Wetter soll ja halten. Wie geländegängig bist Du. Sollen wir selbst was planen oder mal schauen wer um 9Uhr am Forum in Bhsn. steht?


----------



## Libtech (13. August 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaallo, bin wieder im Ländle 

Was geht morgen, Fr, Sa, So, usw .... ??


----------



## BHMDK (14. August 2008)

Hi there.

auch ich bin - ein paar Tage vorzeitig wieder da und wäre in dennächste Tagen interessiert mir die sslowenischen Bikepark - Hämatome aus den Beinen zu fahren.
Hat irgendjemand Zeit und Lust??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## syrer (15. August 2008)

Hey Leute,
auch ich bin wieder aus dem so flachen Norden zurück
War echt toll, doch jetzt brauch ich unbedingt wieder Futter für meine Maxxis . Wer hat Bock am Weekend den Berg runter zu ballern??????????????????? 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ede paul (15. August 2008)

da kriechen Sie wieder aus den Löchern. 

Morgen könnte vllt. was gehen. Sonntach bin ich verplant.

Wie wärs morgen so gegen 14-15 Uhr mit ner Tour? 

Downhillen wirds mir leider nicht reichen.


----------



## rcyeti (15. August 2008)

Hoi!
Wilkommen zurück an alle! 

Hat jemand evtl. am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour? Kann leider heute und Sa. nicht...

@ BHMDK: steht der Slowenischen Bike Park noch?


----------



## BHMDK (15. August 2008)

Hi!


Bike Park steht noch, keine Frage. Haben uns allerdings ganz schön zerdengelt am Dienstag und mein neuer Name hier sollte wohl heissen: "der ohne Fahrtechnik biked" oder so   

Tour am Samstag oder Sonntag wäre für mich beides okay, nur jetz gerade ist es für meinen Geschmack deutlich zu nass da draussen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## syrer (15. August 2008)

Hey Leutz,

also bei ner Tour morgen wär ich auch dabei wo solls denn hin gehen?? 
Am Sonntag werd ich wohl mal wieder alleine nach Wildbad gehn und deshalb wäre morgen ok.

Also morgen mittag biken cool 

bis denne dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (15. August 2008)

@ all: Morgen und/oder So geht bei mir auch 

@ syrer: Alleine nach Wildbad? Im Forum hier gibt's doch 'ne Art Mitfahrzentrale/Last Minute Biking oder so ...
Auf jeden Fall hast du nach dem Schauer heute dann guten Grip 

@ bhmdk aka "Der mit den Slowenen schanzt". Das wäre doch ein toller Titel für ein Youtube-Video. Hast du deine Abfahrten mit dem Handy o.ä. aufgenommen??


----------



## BHMDK (15. August 2008)

Abfahrten sind für die Nachwelt nicht unbedingt erhaltenswert.... 

Haben uns ins Tal gebremst und hatten dabei keine Hand für irgendwelche Kameras frei , da die Höhendifferenz etwa 1100m ist, war das schon ein ganz ordentliches Stück. 
Schade, dass es doch ganz schön weit ist, man fährt 7-8 Stunden bis Maribor.

Das Youtube-Video gibt es schon - die Strecke ist die gleiche, nur haben wir statt 7:45 eben so um die 25 Minuten gebraucht.... 
(Youtube: Suchwort "Pohorje Bikepark" und dann eines der ersten Vidoes mit dem Stichwort Helmet cam im Titel.......

Bei der ersten Runde hat es jeden erst mal gelegt, bei der dritten wieder, ansonsten war es goil. Auch die Mietbikes sind echt okay, ich hatte ein GT Ruckus 7.0 mit angeblich jeweils 210mm Federweg, es gibt aber auch noch GT DH Pro, die mehr für den Hardcore Einsatz sind......

Also, Details dann demnächst beim Biken
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (16. August 2008)

So, wie sieht's denn nun aus?

Heute gegen 15 Uhr oder später? Wetter passt ja


----------



## syrer (16. August 2008)

Wo wollt ihr denn hin fahren ????


----------



## ede paul (16. August 2008)

alla, bin heut mittach auch dabei. 

15 Uhr bei Libi und ne Tour Westside, der Himberg-Klassiker oder das Ganze mal in die andere Richtung? 

@Syrer: kommst du zu mir, dann können wir zusammen rüberfahren? 

BHMDK hat gerade für heute abgesagt.


----------



## syrer (16. August 2008)

@ ede: wir kommen direkt nach HCH zum Libi da meine Anna das Auto mit nimmt.
Bring noch den Albshore mit. Bis um 15 Uhr dann bei Libi .

Gruß tobi


----------



## ede paul (16. August 2008)

ok bis dann!!


----------



## Libtech (16. August 2008)

bis dann


----------



## ede paul (16. August 2008)

@all + bhmdk: ok, morgen 9 Uhr Forum Bhsn. passt! Bin gespannt wie Flitzebogen, was Du über den Park zu berichten hast.

Bis morgen früh!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (17. August 2008)

Also, also .... mh mh ... da quäle ich mich *einmal* so früh aus dem Bett und was ist? Tobi III aus Mössingen und ich sind als einzige in Bodelshausen am Forum! 
Kurzer Entschluss: Ich fuhr wieder Heim, denn das Bett war noch warm


----------



## ede paul (17. August 2008)

@ libi: soooorrrrryyyyyyy......hattest Du meine SMS nicht bekommen???


----------



## Libtech (17. August 2008)

@ ede: Kein Prob.   sms? Öh, nein. Hatte mein Handy aus


----------



## ede paul (19. August 2008)

Irgendwelche Pläne bzgl. einen Afterwork Runde diese Woche noch? 
Oder sind derzeit alle im Urlaub oder haben unterrichtsfreie Zeit??


----------



## Libtech (19. August 2008)

Afterwork Runde klingt gut. Bin allzeit bereit. 

Wie sieht es denn mit der shuttle Aktion aus?


----------



## BHMDK (19. August 2008)

Shuttle Aktion könnte dauern: erstens Sauwetter, zweitens ist Andi auf Alpencross, zumindest ist das mein kenntnis- Stand gestern Abend.

Afterwork Runde könnte klappen, Donnerstach oder Freitag sieht es bei mir sehr gut aus. Auch Sonntag sollte okay sein!

Ansonsten alles heil heimgekommen????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (19. August 2008)

Ja, gut Heimgekommen.  Würd mich gerne an ne Afterwork Runde anschließen, Do oder Fr wäre ok. Habt Ihr Lust auf ne Himberg Runde?


----------



## Luigi Indurain (20. August 2008)

servus,

kann leider net.
bin ab morgen am timmelsjoch mit dem rennradl


----------



## Libtech (20. August 2008)

@ luigi: Fein, fein! Fährst du dann gleich weiter nach Italien oder trainierst du die letzten 10 Tage für den Ötzi? Heldenkurbel, dreifach oder compact?


----------



## ede paul (20. August 2008)

werd heut Abend mit meiner Süssen und Fsbelsen ne Runde drehen. Wir starten so gegen 18:30 Uhr. Mitfahrer willkommen. Wohin ist noch nicht ganz raus. Vllt. kurz ins Neckartal oder so...machen wir spontan. Wir treffen uns vorauss. in der Lehrstrasse in Bodelshsn.

Morgen geh ich die glatten Wände hoch. 
Fr. wär ich Stand heute dabei.

@bhmdk: jau gut und v.a. vollgefuttert heim gekommen. Mille Grazie nochmals für den lecker Mampf! 
@libi: wow neues User-Pic. Das erinnert mich an:


----------



## BHMDK (20. August 2008)

also für mich würde Freitag besser passen. Himberg wäre okay, aber nur wenn wir früher los fahren, damit es auch mal wieder für den Thanheim Trail langt......
Morgen kriege ich wohl eher nix zusammen. 
Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?
@ede: ist Frank wieder fit oder ??


----------



## rcyeti (20. August 2008)

Ich wäre am Freitag bei ner Himberg - Thanheim Runde dabei!


----------



## Libtech (21. August 2008)

@ ede: Ja, neben dem Truck von Colt hat mich damals auch immer die Jodie Banks beeindruckt  

@ Freitag klingt gut!


----------



## ede paul (21. August 2008)

Freitag klingt gut! Die Frage ist nur wann?? 
Syrer würde evtl. auch mitgehen kann aber ebenso wie ich nicht vor 18Uhr besser 18:30Uhr.
Himberg -> Thannheim Trail klingt mild! 

@bhmdk: kauf dich mal ne Funzel, dann verliert die Dämmerung ihren Schrecken. 
wir haben gestern ne Nachttour gemacht, nachdem wir im Neckartal noch zum grillen eingeladen wurden ist´s doch etwas später geworden. Nachts biken ist einfach goil!!


----------



## syrer (21. August 2008)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich wär morgen auch dabei kann jedoch nicht vor 18:30 Uhr da sein.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Libtech (22. August 2008)

Hi, muss mich für heute Abend ausklinken ... sorry, aber vielleicht geht ja bei euch morgen oder am So was??

Habt Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (22. August 2008)

Hola Hombres!

Treffen wir uns am besten an der Hütte? 

@Libtech: hab eigentlich das ganze WE mit Biken verplannt, da meine Süsse im Urlaub ist  Sofern sich ne Tour ergibt wo ein treffen auf halber Strecke möglich ist wär ich dabei! 

Gruss, 
Ramon


----------



## BHMDK (22. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Jürgen wäre vermutlich auch dabei.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wo fahren wir hin? Lohnt sich um halb sieben der Thanheim Trail noch bzw. fahren wir den dann tatsächlich? 
Die letzten paar mal sind wir ja immer auf andere, direktere Strecken ausgewichen. Vielleicht sollten wir Thanheim gleich für den Sonntag morgen einplanen und uns für heute nochmal genau überlegen, was und wo......
Vorschläge????? 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (22. August 2008)

@all: syrer und ich passen heute abend ebenfalls. 
Also könnt ihr los wann ihr wollt um den Thanheim-Trail zu rocken!!

Sonntach wär ich dabei, wenn sich nicht noch ein Kletterausflug ergibt.


----------



## BHMDK (22. August 2008)

Was geht?
Alternativ- Veranstaltung oder einfach keinen Bock????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (22. August 2008)

Es schifft in Tübingen, hab meine bessere Hälfte die halbe Woche nicht gesehen, war am Mi. über 40km night-biken, gestern klettern, heute platt.

Also werde ich heut abend mit meiner Süssen was entspanntes machen.


----------



## rcyeti (22. August 2008)

Also ich befürchte auch es wird heute nix mehr...denke wir sollten die Thanheim Runde auf Sonntag verschieben, da ist auch besseres Wetter angekündigt.


----------



## BHMDK (22. August 2008)

Hi folks.

okay, ein Blick aus dem Fenster hätte mir auch geholfen, um zu merken, dass es heute nicht der Hit ist.  

Mit Jürgen habe ich für den Sonntag mal halb zahn am Forum ausgemacht, das passt hoffenltich!  Ramon, für Dich dann also etwa halb elf an der Hütte, sofern Du um diese Zeit schon unterwegs bist - falls nicht gib mir bitte Bescheid, damit wir nicht warten........ 

NOchmal ein Video aus der Pohorje- Gegend. Ein anderer Fahrer, aber wenn ich es richtig sehe nur ein paar Meter entfernt von der andern Bikepark- Strecke.......
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hKAA8Ba8Kqo&feature=related

Vielleicht plant mal jemand Maribor 


Gruß und bis Sonntag
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (23. August 2008)

gehe morgen draussen mit Seil und Haken in die Vertikale. 

Euch viel Spass!!


----------



## Libtech (23. August 2008)

@ bhmdk: Halb zehn? Immerhin eine halbe Stunde später als sonst. Habt ihr keine Lust, Zeit oder Möglichkeit später zu starten? Wird außerdem einen Tick wärmer um die Mittagszeit 

Denke aber ich bin trotzdem am Start; später wäre mir jedoch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (23. August 2008)

Hi Tobias.

Wenn ich mal so rausschaue, dann kann es auch passieren, dass das gar nix wird morgen. Habe schlicht keinen Bock auf Regenbiken......

In der Sonntagsgruppe sind mehr oder weniger ausnahmslos Leute unterwegs, die nur am Morgen können odr wollen, weil am Mttag irgendwann mal die Familie dran ist. Daher wird es mit dieser Truppe sicher langfristig beim Morgen bleiben.

Mal sehen, evtl bis morgen.
@ede: Funktioniert das beim so einem ****wetter mit dem Klettern?? Wirst Du dem Biken untreu oder was???


----------



## ede paul (23. August 2008)

@bhmdk: die Hoffnung stibt zuletzt, Fakt ist jedoch dass ein nach Südwesten ausgerichteter Fels bei (hoffentlich) Sonneneinstrahlung schneller abtrocknet als der untere Teil des Thanheim-Trails (der nach einer Woche Trockenheit noch Suuuule ist).  
Fakt ist jedoch auch, dass an nassen Felsen nicht geklettert wird. 

Dem Biken werde ich bestimmt nicht untreu, wie kommste darauf?
Ich erweitere nur mein Mountain-Sports-Repertoir


----------



## Libtech (23. August 2008)

@ bhmdk: Wird morgen um halb zehn nicht regnen  
               Es wird nur ein bissl frisch werden.


----------



## rcyeti (23. August 2008)

Hola Muchachos!

Bis morgen dann! Cee u @ z hütte


----------



## Libtech (24. August 2008)

Logbucheintrag: Sonntag, 8.38Uhr > Sonnenschein bei 14 Grad 

Und, was geht?

Da wir rcyeti auf der Hütte treffen, sagen wir +- 9.50 Uhr am Ortsschild vor Schlatt? Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort sein. 

cya


----------



## dangerousD (24. August 2008)

Servus Leute,

ich weiß, ich weiß - ich hab' mach lange nicht gemeldet. Und mit Euch gefahren bin ich auch nicht... ich hoffe, Ihr nehmt meine Entschuldigung an  Habe aber auch gute Ausreden: Arbeit, Einzug der Freundin, Urlaub etc. Nebenher habe ich seit Mitte April auf dem "Tourenrad" 1.600km gesammelt, mit etlichen Höhenmetern und ca. 60% Singletrailanteil (davon ausgehend, dass meine Standard-Feierabendrunde knapp 30km, davon 20km Singletrail, und +800hm hat). Dann noch viel DH fahren, und das Hardtail wurde auch hin und wieder über die BMX-Bahn befördert. Tja, war (und bin) also ausgebucht.

AAABER: am kommenden Samstag geht es mal wieder nach Todtnau. Und da wollte ich fragen, ob jemand von Euch Zeit und Lust hat, mit uns ein paar nette Stunden dort zu verbringen. Würde mich freuen, die bekannten Gesichter mal wieder zu sehen. Natürlich sind auch die (mir noch) "Unbekannten" eingeladen...

Cheerio

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (25. August 2008)

Servus dangerous D!

im Prinzip hätte ich Lust und Zeit auf Todtnau. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es euch nichts ausmachen würde einen Bikeparkneuling dabei zu haben.

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## dangerousD (25. August 2008)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Servus dangerous D!
> 
> im Prinzip hätte ich Lust und Zeit auf Todtnau. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es euch nichts ausmachen würde einen Bikeparkneuling dabei zu haben.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, wir zeigen auch Neueinsteigern gern die Strecke. Aber spätestens ab dem 3. Mal mußt Du Dich dann allein runter finden  

Im Ernst: da wir so oder so auch Pausen machen und nicht die ganze Zeit im Renntempo runter ballern (nur manchmal  ), ergeben sich immer wieder Möglichkeiten, Dir die Strecke näher zu bringen. Es soll Dir ja auch Spaß machen, der steht auch bei uns im Vordergrund... setzt aber voraus, daß Du mit den entsprechenden Protektoren ausgestattet bist und Dein Rad ein bißchen was einstecken kann. Todtnau ist halt schon eine Heiz-Strecke, man kann sie aber auch als "Neueinsteiger" fahren. Alles andere ergibt sich von selbst - Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## ede paul (26. August 2008)

@ DD: merci für die Info!!!! Sa. Todtanu wär ich doch glatt dabei. Hoffe es kommt nix mehr dazwischen und das Wetter soll Stand heute auch passen, also why not!! 

@Syrer: wie schaut´s bei Dir, wir haben noch ein Kärtlein abzufahren....

@bhmdk: wie war eure Tour am So.??? Wir sind jedenfalls trockenen Fusses die Wände hochgekraxelt.
Auch Lust auf Todnau, bzw. haste die Heparin Kur schon hinter dir? Platz für neue Flecken???

@rcyeti + libi: würd mich freuen, wenn´s bei euch auch klappen würde. Ggf. kann man auch ein Bike ausleihen. Mit 100mm haste sicher keinen Spass, jedenfalls hätt ich mit meiner Fahrtechnik keinen


----------



## syrer (26. August 2008)

Servus Leute,
bis jetzt muß ich am Samstag noch schaffen, aber ich werd mal ganz lieb fragen und vielleicht darf ich dann auch mit 
Kann aber noch nichts Versprechen da es im Geschäft hinten und vorne drückt.

Oh man Familienausflug nach Todtnau wär schon cool

Was geht sonst noch diese Woche ????

Gruß syrer


----------



## BHMDK (26. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits.

@ede: Sonntag war gar nicht so schlecht..... Die Suhle in Richtung Thanheim haben wir allerdings nicht ausprobiert, wäre vielleicht jetzt am Sonntag was - sofern es nicht regnet 

Also Samstag wird nix, Heparin- Kur ist zwar einigermaßen beendet, aber mein Terminkalender ist total überladen (vielleicht wäre Heparin ja dort auch nicht schlecht....)
Samstag hat mein Patenkind Geburtstag und da darf ich nicht fehlen, bin aber schon auch nochmal an einem Bikepark interessiert - vor allem weil mein slowenischer Mitfahrer bestimmt tierisch aufrüsten und trainieren wird und ich dann nächstes mal dort gar kein Land mehr sehen werde......

Zum Thema was sonst noch: morgen bin ich in München, weil ich bei einer OP Händchen halten soll (Fehlbesetzung ), Donnerstag gegen 5 spätestens wieder hier, Freitag Abend habe ich Babydienst, Samstg - wie gesagt nix zu machen.
Also könnte ich Donnerstag Abend für eine Neckartalrunde vorschlagen und eben den üblichen Sonntag morgen um 9 oder 10 oder so.......

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus?? kriegen wir was hin??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (27. August 2008)

bin noch unschlüssig was radeln diese Woche noch angeht. Habs etwas übertrieben mit trainieren und mache morgen, wenn überhaupt ne gemütliche GA1 Runde. Evtl. möchte FSbelsen auch mit. Ist halt noch etwas gehandicapt und kann keine 100% geben.

Wie immer kann ich frühestens 18-18:30Uhr. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wäre für eine entschleunigte GA1 Runde ins Neckartal zu haben. Bei ner Vollgas-Runde kneife ich.

@syrer: sag ganz lieb bitte bitte wg. Sa./das muss klappen!

@all: wer kommt sonst noch mit zum Familientag in Todtnau? Libi...wo bist Du???


----------



## rcyeti (27. August 2008)

Hola Muchachos,

bin heute ziemlich blöd vom rad gefallen, und hab mit dem ebinger boden ewas rumgeknutscht...
Hab jetzt ne angebrochene hand, laut dem Doc ist ne pause fällig, kann also nicht die todtnau abfahrten geniessen...schade, hatte mich schon gefreuet.
Überlege noch, ob ich trotzdem mit komme, aber in der funktion als "team fotograf" (mein anderes hobby halt) und euch beim schanzen ablichte.
Wäre das so ok?
Gruss, 
Ramon


----------



## Libtech (28. August 2008)

@ rcyeti: Oh Ramon, was machste für Sachen??  Sollst doch nicht dem ede alles nachmachen ... Wünsche dir GUTE BESSERUNG!

@ dd: Schön, dass du hier auch mal wieder schreibst; und wie man liest, dir es auch gut geht: biketechnisch und privat 

@ ede: Wo ich bin? Hier  
           Todtnau geht bei mir nicht, da ich am Bodensee zum Wakeboardfahren bin. Wollte eigentlich übers We ans Stilfser Joch, aber ich traue meiner RR Gabel nicht mehr.  Sch**ß Carbon und sch**ß "Alpha Q"! 
Soll laut Doc die nächsten zehn Tage sowieso mit dem biken kurz treten, da ich seit heute Infusionen zur Durchblutungsförderung bekomme. Nein, nicht zum Doping  , sondern wegen meinem Tinnitus. 
Aber vielleicht hilft's ja auch beim biken


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2008)

@libtech

Du weißt doch, Unkraut vergeht nicht 

@rcyeti

Oh Mann!  Das ist echt ärgerlich... gute Besserung an dieser Stelle  Gegen einen Fotografen hätte ich persönlich nix einzuwenden  - auch da könnten wir Dir ein paar schöne Stellen zeigen  Hast Du auch stationäre Blitze? Im Wald ist es mit "künstlicher" Ausleuchtung meist besser, selbst bei Sonnenschein. Wir sind ja schließlich im Schwarzwald  

Also wenn es Dir nicht zu viele Umstände macht, "darfst" Du gern mitkommen. So kannst Du Dir die Strecke auch in Ruhe an- und ein paar Linien abgucken


----------



## ede paul (28. August 2008)

@rcyeti: ach Du liebes Bisschen, Ramon was machst denn Du für Sachen? Gebrochen? Ich hoffe es war keine OP nötig. 
Gute Besserung!! 
Kannst Sa. dann gerne bei mir mitfahren, wenn Du möchtest. Für die Motive ist dann DD zuständig....

@libi: hey mit verdünntem Blut kannste neue Rekorde fahren  Was issn mit der Carbon Gabel? 

@all: gehe heute Abend wie bereits angekündigt auf ne gemütliche Runde mit Fsbelsen. Sonst noch jemand interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (28. August 2008)

danke jungs. die gute nachricht ist das nix gebrochen ist, lat dem doc nur "angebrochen", also keine op oder gips notwendig. Darf die hand halt nicht belasten 

@ ede: komme mal gerne auf das angebot zurück! Hoffenlich kann ich von euch etwas fahrtechnik abschauen 

@ dd: ja, hab zwar nicht ne richtige profi ausstatung, aber mit meinen externen blitz müsste es hoffentlich reichen.


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2008)

rcyeti schrieb:


> @ dd: ja, hab zwar nicht ne richtige profi ausstatung, aber mit meinen externen blitz müsste es hoffentlich reichen.


 
Das sehen wir ja dann hinterher 

Zum groben Plan: wir werden so gegen 10.00/10.30 dort aufschlagen und dann loslegen. Den Jochen erkenne ich ja gerade noch so , beim Ramon wird's schwierig. Aber ich denke, wir finden schon zusammen. Ich zieh' mir auch extra was Farbiges an, das wirkt auf Fotos besser


----------



## Libtech (28. August 2008)

@ ede: Sorry, zu spät gelesen - sonst wäre ich sehr gerne auf ne easy Runde mit. Aber evtl. morgen, Freitag, Abend?

Jo, mit verdünntem Blut zieh ich davon!!!!  Und ich habe noch acht Sitzungen vor mir   Meine Arme werden danach aber aussehen wie bei einem Junkie 

Was mit der Carbongabel ist? Oh je, das ist eine lange und verzwickte Geschichte. Kurz: AlphaQ (True Temper) nutzt Endkunden als Testfahrer, 
trotz (bis vor einem Monat) hochrangiger Fahrer: 
Stuart O'Grady, Fabian Cancellara, Carlos Sastre, .... eben das komplette CSC (Cervelo)Team. Haben sogar mit dieser Gabel Siege bei Paris-Roubaix eingefahren. Aber viell. sind die auch die existierende Tandem-Version gefahren ...
Fakt ist: Das Carbonschaftrohr wurde zu gering dimensioniert und kann u.U. bei ab 5000-15000km abrupt und ohne Ankündigung brechen. Die Profis kümmert das nicht, die bekommen schnell neues Material ...
In den USA hat Cervelo einen Rückruf auf eigene Faust für die sog. "WolfSL" Gabel gestartet. True Temper (auch Hersteller dieser Gabel) sagt aber: Unser Name ist Hase, wir wissen von nichts!!!
Problem: Der Gabelschaft von AlphaQ ist baugleich mit der "WolfSL)

Per PN etwas ausführlicher ...


----------



## BHMDK (31. August 2008)

So, Ihr Bikepark- Gänger; hoffe es ist noch alles heil (also anders, als bei meinem ersten Versuch ).

Bilder verfügbar??? Berichte????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (31. August 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> So, Ihr Bikepark- Gänger; hoffe es ist noch alles heil (also anders, als bei meinem ersten Versuch ).
> 
> Bilder verfügbar??? Berichte????
> 
> ...




Alles heil, alles geil......

rcyeti hat schon Pics online gestellt. Daaanke!! 
Eigentlich schade dass er zukünftig mit fahren beschäftigt ist 

Alles weitere wenn wir uns wieder sehen.


----------



## dangerousD (31. August 2008)

Servus 

hätte Euch gerne noch ein paar Linien gezeigt und auch für Fotos zur Verfügung gestanden... aber meine Wade wollte ja bekanntlich nicht mehr. Heute geht's schon wieder - Laufen schlecht, Biken OK 

Wir holen das nach!


----------



## Libtech (5. September 2008)

Hi Jungs,

Bevor der thread auf Seite 2 verschwindet .... schnell mal ein post.

Leider sieht's bei mir biketechnisch noch nicht wirklich gut aus. Laut Dr. Blanco habe ich noch bis Ende nächster Woche bikeverbot.
Eine "Hausfrauen"-Runde ist jedoch immer machbar 

So, nun zum eigentlichen Thema:

EUROBIKE!

- Wie sieht's aus?
- Wer geht hin?
- Wollen wir mit dem bike hinfahren (Scherz! - kann man ja leider nicht sicher deponieren; und geht aus o.g. Grund nicht)
- Mit den Autos im Konvoi?
- Wollen wir uns dort treffen? Was trinken und fachsimpeln?


----------



## rcyeti (5. September 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> Bevor der thread auf Seite 2 verschwindet .... schnell mal ein post.
> 
> ...



Hi Libtech!
An welchen Tag würdet Ihr fahren? Ich kann nur am So. Für einen Passagier gäbe es noch Platzt im Zetti 

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## ede paul (6. September 2008)

Wir hätten morgen Zeit und wenns passt wären wir dabei, d.h. mein Schatz und ich würden uns über ein Plätzchen freuen.  
Würd wenn´s geht den Bus gern mal stehen lassen. 
@Libi: hättest du noch zwei Plätzchen, für mich und mein Schätzchen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (6. September 2008)

Habe ja keinen 2-Sitzer 

Ja, ich habe noch 2 Plätze frei, und sogar noch 'nen dritten, falls es für rcyeti okay ist, mit 'nem "Traktor" und nicht mit dem zetti zu fahren.

Haben aber nicht "unbedingt" vor bis ultimo (Tore schließen um 19Uhr) zu bleiben.
Mein Biorhythmus muss sich ab Montag wieder ans frühe Aufstehen gewöhnen 

Die Tore der Eurobike öffnen ab 10Uhr ... 

Wenn wir so um 10Uhr losfahren, wären wir um 12Uhr da.
Abfahrt gegen 17/18Uhr
Dann haben wir 5/6 Stunden Zeit ....

Länger brauchts auch nicht, sonst wird mein Wunschzettel zu laaang 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## ede paul (6. September 2008)

klingt perfekt für uns!!! 
Dann kommen wir auf 10 Uhr zu Dir! Supi!


----------



## Libtech (6. September 2008)

@ ede: okay, bis dann!

@ rcyeti: Da wir über AS fahren, könnten wir dich auch einsammeln ...


----------



## syrer (6. September 2008)

Hey Leute,
wünsch euch viel Spass morgen auf der Messe, aber ich geh heut Abend lieber ins Mancuso nach Tübingen und zieh mir Drum`n´Base mit DJ Storm rein. 
Auf die Alte warte ich schon so lange um sie mal wieder Live zu hören.

Also haut rein und sucht euch nur die edlen Parts fürs nächste Jahr raus

Gruß syrer


----------



## dangerousD (6. September 2008)

Wenn der DD nicht zur Eurobike kommt, muss die Eurobike halt zum DD kommen  Euch viel Spaß, ich habe mir meinen Wunsch schon erfüllt und präsentiere NICOLAI Helius AM feat. MAGURA WOTAN 













Macht ziemlich viel Spaß... demnächst auch mal wieder auf der Alb. Geht im übrigen trotz 160mm vorn und hinten fast allein die Berge hoch. Aber lieber runter  Sub-15kg...


----------



## BHMDK (7. September 2008)

So, Leute, jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder da..... Gerade aus Frankreich zurück. Die Cote d'azur ist nur halbsotoll, wie es sich anhört 
Vor allem, wenn man bei 32° arbeiten muss.....

Wie war es auf der Eurobike?? Ward Ihr evtl auch auf dem BMC- Stand???

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (8. September 2008)

@dd: wow, sehr schick. Sach mal, weisst Du wo Nicolai seine LKW´s parkt oder hast Du nen Vetter dort???  
Das wievielte is das nu? das Vierte?? Neid....

@bhmdk: jau war nett, aber gar nicht gut für zukünftige Finanzplanungen. Meine Herren, wurden da wieder Begehrlichkeiten geweckt.....Ich bekomm Migräne...


----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @dd: wow, sehr schick. Sach mal, weisst Du wo Nicolai seine LKW´s parkt oder hast Du nen Vetter dort???
> Das wievielte is das nu? das Vierte?? Neid....


 
Es geht halt nix über gute Beziehungen zu den Ex-Kollegen  Bzgl. der Anzahl: guckst Du Signatur und Profil-Eintrag, dann kommst Du drauf


----------



## ede paul (8. September 2008)

@dd: ok wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Dann darf ich mich beim nächsten Einkauf an Dich wenden um in den erlauchten Kreis der N-Fahrer aufgenommen zu werden. Die Dinger sind einfach sooo goil!


----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Dann darf ich mich beim nächsten Einkauf an Dich wenden um in den erlauchten Kreis der N-Fahrer aufgenommen zu werden.


 
Ähh... nö


----------



## ede paul (8. September 2008)

dacht ich mir, aber ich kann mir sowas eh nicht leisten.


----------



## Libtech (8. September 2008)

@ dd: Ja, ist schon ein lecker Teilchen. Was wiegt es denn genau? Sub 15 kann ja viel bedeuten 

@ ede: Ja, Kopfweh habe ich auch bekommen. Vom Kopfzerbrechen was als nächstes ins Haus kommt ...

Hier mal meine Wunschliste. Vielleicht liest ja ein reicher Gönner mit, der unser Thread-Team finanziert 
Hinter dem Schrägstrich steht die "günstige" Alternative ...

1. Lupine Betty / Wilma
2. Sram Red / Force
3. Fulcrum RRS / RS / o.k. die R würde ich auch noch nehmen
4. XTR Kurbel
5. Fox DHX 5.0 Luftdämpfer
6. Moots Compact, Litespeed Icon / Rewel
7. Einmal quer durch die Reihe die bikes von Kalle
8. die bikes von Commencal, LaPierre und RM waren aber auch fein. Und von dem Specialized "Tempel" bin ich noch heute beeindruckt 
9. Look HSC 5 

Der nächste von uns darf die Wunschliste gerne weiterführen!


----------



## dangerousD (8. September 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Ja, ist schon ein lecker Teilchen. Was wiegt es denn genau? Sub 15 kann ja viel bedeuten



 Irgendwo zwischen 14 und 15 halt... Rahmen und Gabel sind zusammen knapp über 2kg leichter als das alte Set, und da hatte das Komplettbike 16,5kg. Somit wäre ich rein rechnerisch bei 14,5kg  Bin halt nicht im Besitz einer Waage, aber bei Gelegenheit hänge ich den Hobel mal an eine dran


----------



## rcyeti (8. September 2008)

@ dd: Sehr goile Kiste!  Sieht nach Speed aus!  Sogar die Farbe gefällt, sehr aussergewöhnlich! !


----------



## ede paul (9. September 2008)

Radtouristik Schlatt. Wusstet Ihr das?? Fährt jemand mit?

KLICK


----------



## BHMDK (9. September 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Radtouristik Schlatt. Wusstet Ihr das?? Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> KLICK



Hoi.
Ja, wusste ich. Mitfahren kann ich nicht, weil ich mal wieder auf 'nem Kongress rumhängen werde.  
Wetter soll eher nicht so glorreich werden, so dass es evtl auch nicht ganz so viel Laune macht. Falls Ihr fahrt, merkt Euch gleich mal die Strecke, so dass wir weitere Alternativen haben........ 

Hat jemand am darauf folgenden WE schon was vor? 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (9. September 2008)

@ ede: Ja, die Radtouristik kenne ich; war auf der ersten sogar mit dabei 
Kann aber am We nicht, da ich bis Mo außer Gefecht gesetzt bin. Aber ab dann geht's mit dem Radln wieder 

Was ist mit eurem Road-Trip? Dachte er soll am/übers We stattfinden?

@ bhmdk: Am darauffolgenden We müsste ich wieder fit sein!


----------



## ede paul (9. September 2008)

also wenn alle glatt läuft kann ich da nicht mitfrahen, da Syrer und ich ja wech sind. War bloss überrascht als mir davon erzählt wurde. Hatte die Veranstaltung gar nicht auf der Kette.


----------



## ede paul (16. September 2008)

hier ist es so ruhig, seid Ihr alle angesichts der herbstlichen Wetterlage dabei den Winterschlaf einzuläuten, Nüsse zu sammeln und Speck anzufuttern??
Muss gestehen, dass mein Sofa gerade auch eine unheimliche Anziehungskraft hat.

@libi: was macht das Projekt school&bike oder hat´s der Doc noch verboten?

Wir können ja auf´s WE was planen, odä?


----------



## Libtech (16. September 2008)

Ja, Speck hat sich in den letzten ...ähh ...3 Wochen OHNE biken angesetzt 
Dachte der Doc gibt mich fürs biken ab diesem We wieder frei, doch die Infusionen zeigen Wirkung. Daher gibt es fünf weitere; also bis nächsten Montag. Nochmal eine Woche ohne biken  Außer jemand hat Lust auf eine *super-relaxte* Runde? Aber die dreh ich wohl besser alleine.
*Was macht eigentlich die Shuttle Aktion? Da muss man ja nicht bergauf treten *

Project School&Bike frühestens ab: 29.September. Habe die Zeit genutzt, um die "Ausrüstung" zusammenzustellen. Das i-Tüpfelchen fehlt noch. Kommt aber


----------



## fsbelsen (16. September 2008)

@libtech bei einer "relax runde" bin ich dabei   ...würde den frühen Sonntag bevorzugen.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## ede paul (17. September 2008)

fsbelsen schrieb:


> würde den frühen Sonntag bevorzugen.


----------



## Libtech (17. September 2008)

Schließe mich an  

Aber warum eingentlich nicht?  Sagen wir 6.30 Uhr? 

Oder doch ein bisschen später?


----------



## fsbelsen (17. September 2008)

Versteh ich ned.

Wie auch immer, ich würde  zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr starten.


----------



## Libtech (18. September 2008)

Verstehst du nicht? Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Uns, v.a. mir, fällt es schon schwer sonntags um 10Uhr auf der Matte zu stehen. 

Wenn du also vorschlägst am frühen Sonntag zu starten, ist der Jubel groß, denn das bedeutet ja noch früher. 

Aber egal, ich bin dabei, und freue mich, dass wir zusammen eine relaxte Runde drehen! 
Sagen wir um 9Uhr am Forum?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsbelsen (18. September 2008)

Ahhh...jetzt versteh ich das auch... grinns...

Ahmm Tobi kannst du auch am Samstag Nachmittag sagen wir 14 Uhr?

Meine Frau hab was anderes für mich am Sonntag geplant.

Alternativ könnte ich auch am Freitag (hab Urlaub).


----------



## Libtech (19. September 2008)

@ fsbelsen:

Heute, Freitag, reicht es mir nicht mehr.
Samstag hab ich zu Hause zu tun; später evtl. in Stgt einkaufen + eine Geburtstagsfeier. Keine Zeit zu biken. 

Schade, dass es bei dir am So nicht klappt :-(

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja kurzfristig was? Ein anderes Mal klappt es bestimmt, v.a. wenn *alle *aus diesem thread wieder fit sind


----------



## ede paul (20. September 2008)

würde morgen früh ne Runde drehen. Wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach bei mir oder kommt auf 9 Uhr ans Forum Bodelshausen. Anschliessend kann man auf dem Dorffest Mittag machen...CU!


----------



## BHMDK (23. September 2008)

Hallo mal wieder.

Nach längerer Abwesenheit bin ich auch wieder im Lande und bevor der Threat auf Seite 2 landet und vergessen wird.................. 

Haben am Wochenende ausgemacht, dass sich die Sonntags- Truppe ab jetzt wieder um 10 trifft, hoffe, das ist für alle okay. 
Ob es unter der Woche noch klappt, wird sich zeigen müssen, schliesslich sind nur ein paar von uns mit Beleuchtung ausgestattet.  Generell wäre ich schon interessiert, aber dann am besten schon mit einigermaßen frühem Start 

Also, lasst mal hören!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (23. September 2008)

Hi Dirk!

Ja, schnell mal den thread pushen, damit er nicht auf Seite 2 verschwindet. Ich halte ihn aber nicht für eine "Bedrohung" ... 

Bin seit gestern wieder von der Nadel  und werde ab Mittwoch wieder starten. 

Am We habe ich bisher noch nichts vor, daher klingt der Sonntag gut! Wobei ein bisschen später ... aber das hatten wir ja schon 

Hoffe doch mal, dass diese Woche wieder was geht - einen Monat ohne bike ist kaum auszuhalten.

@ ede: Ich zähle die Tage, dann können wir zelten gehen


----------



## BHMDK (23. September 2008)

Once a teacher - always a teacher! Schon klar 

Wie zelten gehen?? Habe ich da in den letzten Wochen was verpasst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (23. September 2008)

You got it, bro!


----------



## ede paul (25. September 2008)

klinke mich offiziell für die nächsten 2 Wochen aus. Bin erst in KW42 wieder im Lande! 

Happy Trails euch allen!


----------



## Libtech (25. September 2008)

Ja sowas! Die einen kommen, bzw sind wieder gesund und du gehst. Das ist doch kein Taubenschlag hier 

Dir eine erfolgreiche Zeit 

Gruß
T.


----------



## BHMDK (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi allerseits.

Seid Ihr alle schon in die Winterstarre abgedriftet??? Hier tut sich ja fast gar nix mehr???
Zugegeben, das Wetter macht wenig Freude, aber irgendwie sollte es vor dem Winter ja schon noch eine Weile weitergehen, oder


----------



## ede paul (2. Oktober 2008)

jau dachte ich mir auch schon. Ich sitz hier aufm Hotelzimmer und schau regelmässig was ihr so treibt. Hab heut schon schwer den schwäbischen Wald vermisst, ob mit oder ohne Regen das wär mir grad völlig wurscht.

Grüsse aus dem Land des (scheinheiligen) Lächelns


----------



## BHMDK (2. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Jochen, oder Ni Hao, damit Du Dich nicht umgewöhnen musst 

wie Du siehst, geht es ohne Dich nicht  
Allerdings ist das Wetter hier im Moment echt nicht so angenehm für einen Sonnenschein-Biker wie mich. Hoffe, dass sich das wieder etwas bessert und die Saison noch weitergeht.

Wann genau kommst Du denn von den Grinsemeistern zurück?? Wie ist die Verpflegung? 
Habe dieses Jahr voraussichtlich noch 2 mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, dort hin zu jetten 

Also, bis demnächst

Dirk


----------



## bux (2. Oktober 2008)

HI,

ich wohne noch nicht so lange hier in der Gegend und suche desshalb jemanden der mir ein paar flowige singletrails zeigen kann im raum Balingen, Alpstadt, Hechingen wäre schön wenn du das machen könntest.


----------



## BHMDK (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi.
wo genau wohnst Du denn?

Unsere Truppe trifft sich immer am Sonntag morgen - im Herbst/Winter immer gegen 10 Uhr, ansonsten um 9 in Bodelshausen am Forum. Da sind eigentlich immer ein paar Leute unterwegs. 
Diese Woche kann ich nicht, so dass ich ausfallen würde, aber es gibt ja noch andere Leute 

Sollte das nicht passen, lass doch einfach mal hören, wann und wie Du Zeit hast, dann finden sich vielleicht ein paar Alternativen (z. B. rcyeti, für den der Treffpunkt nicht passt, oder libtech, für den die Uhrzeit problematisch ist ).

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi bux,

willkommen!

KÃ¶nnen gerne dieses We eine kleine Runde drehen.

@ all: Stimmt, ich dachte auch schon, dass alle in die Winterstarre gefallen sind.

_Manche Tiere wechseln fÃ¼r den Winter auch ihr Haarkleid. Ein dichteres Winterfell mit vielen Wollhaaren schÃ¼tzt die SÃ¤ugetiere. 

Die VÃ¶gel zum Beispiel mausern und ersetzen das sommerliche Gefieder durch ein dichtes, daunenreiches Federkleid. 

Viele Tiere wÃ¤rmen sich durch das Zusammenrollen  bzw. das Zusammenkuscheln mehrerer Tiere und das Aufsuchen von frostsicheren PlÃ¤tzen. So ziehen sich Fuchs, Dachs, Hamster und Kaninchen in ihren Bau zurÃ¼ck.  

Fledermaus, Igel und Murmeltier halten einen Winterschlaf. Ihre KÃ¶rpertemperatur sinkt dabei stark ab (auf ca. 4Â° C), Herzschlag und Atmung werden sehr langsam.

WÃ¤hrend des Winterschlafs ernÃ¤hren sich ihre KÃ¶rper von den Fettreserven, die sie sich vorher angefressen haben. 

Das EichhÃ¶rnchen und der BraunbÃ¤r halten eine Winterruhe.  Sie unterbrechen den Schlaf immer nur um Futter aus dem angelegten Wintervorrat aufzunehmen. Der BÃ¤r kann sogar wÃ¤hrend der Winterruhe seine Jungen mit fettreicher Muttermilch versorgen: Die KÃ¶rpertemperatur sinkt um ungefÃ¤hr 5 C. 

Reptilien, wie zum Beispiel SchildkrÃ¶ten oder Eidechsen â aber auch Lurche und FrÃ¶sche (Amphibien) fallen im SpÃ¤therbst in Winterstarre.
Unter Laub und Morast vergraben, verbringen sie den Winter starr - auch in einer Art Schlaf und erwachen erst wieder mit den wÃ¤rmenden Sonnenstrahlen im MÃ¤rz /April._ 

Auf geht's:
Wie sieht's dieses Wochenende aus? NÃ¤sse und (mittlerweile) auch Dunkelheit stellen kein Problem mehr dar 

Morgen, Freitag, will ich mal mit dem Krummlenker Hechingen - Entringen - Hechingen testen. Jemand Lust Asphalt unter die Stollen zu nehmen?
Samstag kann ich ab 12 Uhr.
Sonntag bis 12 Uhr und wieder ab 17 Uhr.


----------



## ede paul (3. Oktober 2008)

Ni Hau, Ihr Biker.

@bux: Servus und hallo!!!

@bhmdk: lande erst So. kommende Woche wieder und werde dann sicherlich erst mal gepflegt auspennen und mich wieder an schwäbische Nahrung gewöhnen. Der Mampf in Shanghai ist ok, es ist mal wieder alles dabei was kreucht und fleucht. Hab mir nur in Manila den Magen verkorkst. Aber die chinesiche Chemie hat mich wieder auf die Beine gestellt, k.A. was in den Pillen war aber geholfen hat´s. Wo steigst Du denn ab wenn du in Shanghai bist?

@libi: was macht das Krummlenker Projekt am frühen Morgen?? Und was macht die Wilma?

Kanns kaum erwarten mit euch wieder die Trail zu rocken. Befürchte nur dass bei der ganzen Völlerei die Kondition auf der Strecke bleibt. 

Wie schauts denn im Okt. noch mit ner Downhillsession in Wildbad aus? War eigentlich jemand beim IXS Cup?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (5. Oktober 2008)

@ ede: Morgendliches bike-projekt? Am Do teste ich mal die Sache an. Wird aber auf den Abend verschoben. Hinfahrt 18Uhr; Rückfahrt um 22.30 Uhr - dazwischen Elternabend. Zu Hause im Bett 00.30Uhr 
Wenn's bock macht werde ich ab dem darauffolgenden Di das "bike-commuter-project" - kurz: "bcp" starten 

Was die Wilma macht? Sie liegt da, wird gestreichelt und wartet auf ihren vierten Einsatz am Donnerstag. 
Diese 18 Grad Linse hab ich auch; aber die ab Werk eingebaute 15 Grad Linse wird erstmal ausgiebig getestet. Leuchtweite vs. Ausleuchtung zur Seite.

Komm du mal wieder aus dem fernen Osten wieder, damit ich jmd. für's Nachtzelten habe! Alleine bekommt man ja auf den Trails rund um die beleuchtete Burg Angst 
Ist aber schon ein irres Gefühl mit speed bergab durch die Nacht zu heizen - wow!

Schade, dass sich über's We niemand gemeldet hat  
Syrer, rcyeti, bhmdk, fsbelsen .......

Werde heute Abend zelten gehen. Diesmal mit der Funzel am Helm. Jmd Lust, Zeit und Licht?

Noch was am Rande: War heute in Bisingen. Auf einem Parkplatz stand eine A-Klasse mit Rocky Mountain Slayer 70, Fox Van, Maxxis .... und einem Centurion Hardtail auf dem Dachträger: Nicht abgeschlossen ... 
Ach ja, die A-Klasse hatte ein BL-Kennzeichen ... Sowas kann ja nur ein Balinger-Mercedes Fahrer machen


----------



## BHMDK (5. Oktober 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich über's We niemand gemeldet hat
> Syrer, rcyeti, bhmdk, fsbelsen .......
> Werde heute Abend zelten gehen. Diesmal mit der Funzel am Helm. Jmd Lust, Zeit und Licht?
> 
> ...


----------



## BHMDK (5. Oktober 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hotelzimmer war im 9. Stock, Schneefallgrenze im 11. Stock! Haben mächtig gestaunt , dass es soooooo früh schon mit dem Schnee losgeht (nur so als Anmerkung die Innenstadt liegt auf 575m, das hochalpine Gelände liegt außen rum.....).
> Da war ein Dh- Weltcup Race, die ersten 600hm durch Neuschnee, der Veranstalter hatte offenbar bei der Terminplanung auch noch andere Vorstellungen vom Wetter
> 
> 
> ...



Nachtrag: Das Race vom letzten Jahr gibt's schon:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq05YIjTZho


----------



## fsbelsen (5. Oktober 2008)

@ BHMDK Freitag ist von meiner Seite aus ok.
@ libtech  Dienstag oder Donnerstag hätt ich Zeit zu Zelten   

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## syrer (5. Oktober 2008)

Hoi Leutz,

muss auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben

@ Libi: muss mir unbedingt deine Wilma mal genau anschauen, ich will die nämlich auch haben 

@ ede: Ich war beim IXS Cup in Wildbad bei super genialem Wetter und dabei hab ich natürlich richtig Bock auf die Strecke bekommen. Also ich bin wie immer dabei bei ner kleinen Ausfahrt nach Wildbad
Hab aber immer noch Probleme mit meinem Finger, ganz schön blöd.

Libi wie siehts bei dir aus, haste ne runde Bock dich in Wildbad zu verletzen ????? Spaaaaasssssssss

@ rcyeti: Wie geht es dir und deinem Arm ????Kannst du schon mit nach Wildbad ???? Haste schon deine Protektoren gekauft ????

Gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (6. Oktober 2008)

@ all: Sehr schön - ihr seid noch nicht in der Winterstarre. Die gibt es aber dank entsprechendem Federkleid ja auch nicht 

@ syrer: Nö, verletzten will ich mich nicht zum Winteranfang hin. Schließlich will ich im Dez. 3 Wochen boarden gehen 
Ja, die Wilma ist ne kleine, feine und sauhelle mit integriertem PCS im Köpfchen. Kannst gerne mal anschauen - aber nicht rein, sonst nimmt es dir deine Retina ziemlich übel. 

@ fsbelsen: Di ist okay. Aber nur max ne Stunde. Ist mein harter Tag.
                Do passt auch. Kannst mich ja mit nach Entringen begleiten - auf Asphalt 

@ bhmdk: Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es am Fr. nicht regnet


----------



## rcyeti (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Schön das mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread kommt!  Wird somit auch Zeit das ich mich mal wieder melde.

Also ich bin demnächst wieder Einsatztfähig.  Das Gips ist weg, und am So. bin ich ne leichte Testrunde gefahren 100 % ist es noch nicht, aber müsste bis zum WE wieder ok sein.

@ BHMDK: Die Testrunde hat erwiesen das meine Kondition gerade ziemlich im Keller ist, aber wenns zeitlich reicht würde ich mich am Freitag für ne kurze Runde anschließen.

@ Syrer: Ja, die Protektoren sind bis auf die Hose da, und warten jetzt nur noch auf Ihren ersten Einsatzt  Diese WE wirds warscheinlich nichts, aber sofern das Wetter es noch zulässt wäre ich bei einem Wildbad Ausflug sofort dabei! 

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## fsbelsen (6. Oktober 2008)

@Libtech Dienstag ist ok

Rest per PM


----------



## ede paul (7. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leuz,

@ syrer: und wie sieht die Strecke aus? Heftiger oder eher entschärft? Mich juckts schon.....
Wassn los mit Deinem Finger? Immernoch von B-Mais. Hat da mal ein Doc drauf geschaut??

@rcyeti: Gips??? War doch mehr hinüber?? 

@bhmdk: und? angefixt??

@libi: lasst die Nächte kommen!!

@fs:cu soon! und wart ihr zelten?

Das scheint sich ja langsam zu einem Feldlazarett auszuweiten. Spüre mein Handgelenk vom B-Mais Einsatz auch noch. Sehr zähhh...na ja man ist halt keine 20 mehr.

Grüsse und gute Besserung an die Gelenk-kranken! Ihr unverletzten gebt auf euch acht!!

Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (7. Oktober 2008)

Am Wochenende wird es schön und deshalb werde ich am Sonntag ne kleine Ausfahrt nach Bad Wildbad starten.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock und geht mit zum Shreddern 

Ich weiß wer Bock hat - tja Big Trouble in Little China oder doch lieber Hund als Nachspeise ???????

@ ede: Ja immer noch von B-Mais,man kann aber damit leben.
Wollte mir die 10  Praxisgebühr sparen und war deshalb net beim Arzt,
Schwabe halt 
Die Strecke war richtig gut präpariert und viel Erde wurde aufgeschüttet. Auf jeden Fall sau geil  und deshalb muss ich dieses Wochenende unbedingt gehen.

Also meldet euch wenn ihr Bock habt in meinem Passi hat es noch Platz 

Gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (7. Oktober 2008)

@ fsbelsen: Ruf dich wg. nachher gleich mal an. 20Uhr wird mir aber nicht reichen ... sagen wir 20.15Uhr oder später bei mir/dir?
Anyway, bis gleich.


----------



## rcyeti (7. Oktober 2008)

@Syer: Lust? Yeah!!!!  Kann leider jetzt noch nicht zu 100% zusagen. Rest per PM.

@Ede: Der Ringfinger war gebrochen, der Notartz hatte es nicht erkannt 
Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## ede paul (8. Oktober 2008)

@syrer: du bisch hald doch an echdr Schwoab. WB klingt mild, zieh eine Rille für mich mit.  Dieses WE reichts mir ja leider nicht.

@rcyeti:  gute Besserung!


----------



## ghostdirt208 (8. Oktober 2008)

hallo ich habe eine frage ich bin 1.55 und will mir das ghost dirt modell 2008 mit der ramen höhe 33cm kaufen wäre diese größe zum dirten und streeten ok ?? schreibt was ins forum und wenn es nichts ist gibt es eine alternatieve als dirtbike unter 100 euro bitte link für bike seiten hinterlassen danke ....


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2008)

Will ja nicht vorlaut sein, aber bei Eurer Verletzungsquote solltet Ihr Euch das mit WB noch mal überlegen  

Gehe am WE nochmal nach B-Mais, das gute Wetter nutzen. Und irgendwann müssen wir mal wieder gemeinsam durch die Wälder rollen... Hättet Ihr nicht mal Bock, hier im Schönbuch zu fahren? Habe ein paar schöne Trails zu bieten, mit geringem Forstweganteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

@ fsbelsen und libtech: habt Ihr Eure Nachtrunde hingekriegt? Bericht???? 
Klinke mich für den Freitag aus Termingründen aus 
Sonntag morgen werde ich auf die Reihe kriegen, vorher klappt es wohl nicht mehr...... Fährt einer von Euch mit??

@ede: Angefixt?? In Bezug auf was?? WB?? oder Nachtbike?? Angesichts der Verletzungsquote und meiner Reiseplanung für die nächsten Wochen und Monate und zusätzlich noch der bevorstehenden Ski-Saison sollte ich mich eigentlich von Euch allen fernhalten 
Eher unrealistisch, sehe ich schon auch so, aber ob ich mich zum Nachtbike durchringen kann, da habe ich noch erhebliche Zweifel. WB, falls es zeitlich passt, wäre schon interessant......

@ ghostdirt: das ist sicher nicht der richtige Fred für Deine Frage; es gibt da einen Bereich mit der Bezeichnung "Kaufberatung", das wäre vielleicht ein passender Platz. 


Gruß aus Bologna
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (9. Oktober 2008)

@bhmdk: dachte bei angefixt an Wildbad, bzw. big bike fahren im allegmeinen. Grüsse aus Peking nach Bologna!

@dd: Schönbuchtrails wären sicher mal nice. Bin dabei wenn sich ein Termin finden lässt. Viel Spass in B-Mais und brech Dir nix, sonst müssten wir ja lästern.


----------



## fsbelsen (9. Oktober 2008)

@bhmdk: der night ride war supi  muß unbedingt wiederholt werden.
               hatte mit lichtproblemen zukämpfen, aber tobi konnte ja für 2      leuchten.   
sonntag wird es mir nicht reichen mit den bodl. zu fahren.


@all wer hat den lust und zeit am freitag auf ne feierabendrunde? mit/ohne licht?

@Ede: fyi andy m. geht in 2 wo nach WB/TN mit den kiddys. lust deine erste und zweite leidenschaft zu verbinden


----------



## Libtech (11. Oktober 2008)

@ dd: Jo, Schönbuchtrails wären auch mal interessant 

@ bhmdk: Der Nightride war klasse! Soooo anders als bei Tag zu fahren - fast besser. Liegt aber viell. daran, dass das "Spielzeug" neu ist.
Sonntag muss ich mal schauen ... weißt ja  Gegen später aber immer 

@ ede: Also, das "bcp" hatte am Do seine Premiere. Alles lief bestens. Hin und zurück 72km. 2 Katzen und einem Fuchs begegnet, die etwas ungläubig schauten.  Werde es, von Dienstag an, auch unter der Woche machen. Vorausgesetzt ich kann um 4.30Uhr aufzustehen


----------



## BHMDK (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

falls es jemand interessiert: aufgrund des schönen Wetters wird morgen auf 9:00 vorgezogen.....Könnte der letzte richtig schöne Sonntagmorgen für eine Weile sein, so dass mir auch keine weitreren Gegenargumente mehr eingefallen sind. 

@ede: Bzgl. big bike und Wildbad und so bin ich definitiv interessiert, mal sehen, ob es in der nächsten Zeit mal passt. Maribor war extrem goil und mein dortiger Mitfahrer hat einen klaren Heimvorteil, so dass ich davon ausgehen muss, dass der sehr regelmäßig dort ist. Ich will nächsten Sommer ja nicht NOCH älter aussehen, also sollte ich auch was tun.

Peking- Tipps bräuchte ich dann auch noch von Dir (Mitte November) und Shaghai (für Mitte Dezember )

@fsbelsen und libtech: unter der Woche was vor?? Evtl könnte ich da mal eine Feierabendrunde mitdrehen; morgen wird es bei Euch ja sicher nix (bzw. vermutlich, je nach Ansprechpartner ).......

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## BHMDK (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits.

Interessiert sich jemand für den Winterpokal?? Finde die Idee ganz witzig, wenn sich ein paar Mitstreiter finden, könnte man ja ein Team gründen und ein bißchen "mitspielen"......

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (13. Oktober 2008)

@ bhmdk: 

Mh, und wie geht das? Man addiert einfach seine (Team) gefahrenen Km und trägt sie in eine Liste ein?


----------



## BHMDK (13. Oktober 2008)

man gründet ein Team (vielleicht sollte man die Namesfindung etwas zelebrieren 
 
und jeder trägt seine Trainingseinheiten hier im entsprechenden Fred ein...

Wenn Du Dein "BCP" durchziehst, wirst Du unweigerlich 70%+ der Teamleistung aufbringen. 

Zu gewinnen gibt es : NIX, außer vielleicht die Möglichkeit, nicht komplett einzurosten, weil man sich gegenseitig aufraffen kann. 

5 Leute können in ein Team, die werden wir hoffentlich zusammenkriegen - JAWOLL, genau, ede, rcyeti, fsbelsen, syrer, dangerousd, Euch könnte ich damit gemeint haben . Wenn man das so sieht und libtech und meine Wenigkeit noch mit auf diese Liste schreibt, muss man sich ja glatt beeilen, weil es NUR  5 Plätze gibt.....


Also, Gruß an alle künftigen Winterpokal- Biker
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2008)

@ bhmdk: Mh, ja das könnte man wirklich ins Auge fassen. Vielleicht kommen wir ja auf den vorletzten Platz?  
Gut ist es auf alle Fälle - so "muss" man sich auch im Winter fit halten. Und schließlich werden die Sieger über den Winter gemacht, oder so ähnlich ...

Was meinen denn die anderen Herren hier? Schon wieder in der Winterruhe?


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bhmdk: Mh, ja das könnte man wirklich ins Auge fassen. Vielleicht kommen wir ja auf den vorletzten Platz?
> Gut ist es auf alle Fälle - so "muss" man sich auch im Winter fit halten. Und schließlich werden die Sieger über den Winter gemacht, oder so ähnlich ...
> 
> Was meinen denn die anderen Herren hier? Schon wieder in der Winterruhe?


 
Hmmmm... wäre ja dann quasi Euer "Ehrenmitglied"  Hatte auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht, aber die reine km-Leistung ist halt nicht wirklich ein Maß für die Anstrengung, die dahinter steckt. 50km Forstweg lassen sich schon leichter fahren als 50km feuchter und schlammiger Singletrail... hmmmm... mein Plan ist auf jeden Fall, auch im Winter min. 1x pro Woche fahren zu gehen - aber eben eher auf Singletrails und mit weniger km. Wenn Euch das reicht, bin ich dabei 

Und nochmal: von der "Schwierigkeit" der Trails hier dürft Ihr Euch gern mal überzeugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ehrenmitglied, willkommen an Bord  

Nur kurz zur Klärung: die reine KM- Leistung interessiert in diesem Programm gar nicht, sondern es gibt Punkte für die geleisteten Trainingszeiten.Dadurch ist - zumindest ansatzweise - auch die Schwierigkeit eines Trails oder einer Strecke berücksichtigt.
Die Erfassung ist auch nicht auf Biken limitiert, sondern auf jeglichen Sport , den wir/ihr/man im Winter so betreibt......

Letztlich ist das nicht viel mehr als ein Spielzeug, das einen Teil dazu beitragen soll, dass wir nicht komplett verrosten, sondern weiterhin den Hintern bewegen..... 

Also, jetzt fehlt uns nur noch ein angemessener Name - Vorschläge bitte hier! Bzw. Ihr könnt natürlich einfach ein Team gründen und den Rest der HCH-user informieren und gut isss!.

Also, Gruß und auf dass der Kreativste beginnen möge (bereits angemeldete Teams könnt Ihr hier sehen): http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/index/page:1


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (16. Oktober 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hallo Ehrenmitglied, willkommen an Bord
> 
> Nur kurz zur Klärung: die reine KM- Leistung interessiert in diesem Programm gar nicht, sondern es gibt Punkte für die geleisteten Trainingszeiten.Dadurch ist - zumindest ansatzweise - auch die Schwierigkeit eines Trails oder einer Strecke berücksichtigt.
> Die Erfassung ist auch nicht auf Biken limitiert, sondern auf jeglichen Sport , den wir/ihr/man im Winter so betreibt......
> ...


 
Das ist geschickt, dann kommt doch einiges zusammen... 

Name? Mal grübeln...

Cheers

der andere Dirk


----------



## BHMDK (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist geschickt, dann kommt doch einiges zusammen... 

Name? Mal grübeln...

Cheers

der andere Dirk



.......... vor allem, weil "Sport" ja letztlich auch eine Definitionsfrge sein kann........


Der ungefährliche Dirk


----------



## Libtech (17. Oktober 2008)

@ bhmdk: ".... dass wir weiterhin unseren Hintern bewegen." 
Ja, Sport kann eine Definitionssache sein ...


Danke für die Idee, Dirk.

Wie wäre es damit? "The Buttshakers"


----------



## dangerousD (17. Oktober 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bhmdk: ".... dass wir weiterhin unseren Hintern bewegen."
> Ja, Sport kann eine Definitionssache sein ...
> 
> 
> ...


 

"Shake ya booty" ist ja schon eine berühmte Textzeile... und außerdem Slang. Klingt irgendwie cooler... könnte man auch umtexten in "shape ya booty" - dann hätten wir alles in einem


----------



## BHMDK (17. Oktober 2008)

dangerousD schrieb:


> "Shake ya booty" ist ja schon eine berühmte Textzeile... und außerdem Slang. Klingt irgendwie cooler... könnte man auch umtexten in "shape ya booty" - dann hätten wir alles in einem



Boah Leute!
Sooooo viel Kreativität 
Kann ich ja gar nicht mithalten! Habt Ihr das patentrechtlich auch schon geprüft, also sichergestellt, dass es nicht was Ähnliches schon gibt?? 
Wer meldet an?? Toppen werden wir das ja wohl nicht mehr können 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (17. Oktober 2008)

wär auch bei den "booty shapern" dabei. 

@bhmdk: könnens ja heut Abend mal anmelden

@All: hat jemand Bock auf ne Wildbad oder Todtnau-Session am WE?


----------



## syrer (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich komm da noch nicht so ganz mit was ihr da für ein Team gründen wollt aber "Shape ya booty" hört sich ganz gut an.

Ich bin dann auch bald unter den Hellsehenden bei Nacht, hab mir jetzt die Hope Vision 4 LED bestellt. Kommt übernächste Woche, ab dann wär ich auch für ein paar nächtliche Ausfahrten bereit .

Gruß syrer


----------



## syrer (17. Oktober 2008)

@ ede:Endlich wieder daheim geil oder ??? Mh bereit schon aber meine Anna hat morgen Geburtstag und am Sonntag weiß ich es noch nicht.War ja erst letzte Woche mit Yeti in Wildbad. War echt Klasse 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (17. Oktober 2008)

"Shape ya booty" [Mhhhhhhhhhh, wer's (noch) nötig hat ... ] und auch "Shake ya booty" sind eine Aufforderung.
Eine Aufforderung an uns, unseren Hintern über den Winter hochzukriegen?
Ja, das Team könnte man so nennen.
Trotzdem werfe ich aber was Neues in die Runde. Wieder eine Variation dessen. "Bootyshakers".

Mir sollen aber die ersten beiden Vorschläge recht sein - schließlich geht es ja in erster Linie um das Fahren und das Nichtabrutschen auf den letzten Platz, und nicht um den perfekten Namen. Trotzdem sollte er ja lustig sein und was hermachen. Und das tut er:  So oder so 

Von mir aus können wir noch weiter Onomastik betreiben. 

Gerne darf uns der bhmdk auch als Team anmelden und einen Namen aussuchen - du bist ja der Initiator 

Heute hätte ich 4 Punkte für's Team gesammelt. 

@ syrer: Ja, die Hope hatte ich zuerst auch ins Auge gefasst. Schön, dass ein weiterer von uns (ver)strahlt (ist)!


----------



## ede paul (18. Oktober 2008)

Onomastik  ok ok einen bring ich auch noch....

wie wärs mit "long johns", "steaming socks", "frostbitten" oder "Sule-Sucher"

@syrer, jaaaa endlich wieder Spätzle...

Greez!


----------



## Libtech (18. Oktober 2008)

Mh, Long Johns will ich nicht so recht kapieren. Was hat das mit biken zu tun?  Außer, dass wir an unseren bikes lange "Tauchrohre" haben 
Dann kann man ja gleich 26"inches nehmen. 

Ich hab auch noch was: TheDefrosters; TheSpikes; TheSnoweaters; Gone with the snow (Vom Schnee verweht), Ice White Shut/Open und dann noch: TheChillywillies

> So hieß Ende der 80ziger mal ein Snowboard (ChilliWilli) von Crazy Banana auf dem der Schweizer Reto Lamm fuhr.
> Außerdem: Wenn man 2 Stunden in der Kälte fährt, ist der Willy recht chilly, oder nicht? 

Sule-Sucher ist aber auch gut. Ist deutsch und dreckig.


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2008)

So, bevor das weiter ausartet (ist ja fast wie auf Arbeit  ), bin ich mal zur Tat geschritten und habe quasi eine Symbiose aller Ideen als Teamnamen eingetragen. Ich präsentiere: "Ye olde dirty shakin' booties"

Wollte eigentlich schon mal die 156min von heute eintragen - aber das läuft ja erst ab 03.11. Egal, nun steht der Name


----------



## BHMDK (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, dass das Ganze sooo ausartet, hatte ich auch nicht erwartet .

Dann melde ich mich doch gleich mal an - "Minimalziel: Vorletzter" ist bestätigt, oder?


Noch eine Meldung für die Sonntagsbiker: 10:00 Uhr wird gestartet - Forum wie üblich, auch wenn es zwischendurch anders lautende Meldungen gab.

Bis morgen dann (oder so)


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (18. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag um diese Zeit+ bin ich Lamborghini Gallardo (mit)fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. Oktober 2008)

@ all: Wir werden wohl ein zweites Team für den Winterpokal aufmachen müssen 

Ab dem 3.11. wird gewertet. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich da noch zur Arbeit mit dem Rad fahren werde oder mir es zu kalt/früh sein wird.
Jetzt am Dienstag ist Premiere, mit 4.30Uhr aufstehen ...
Bisher habe ich es bei zwei Abendterminen durchgezogen.

Also an alle: Kauft euch ein Zelt + warme Klamotten und macht euch damit auf zur Arbeit, spart Sprit  , schafft "Grundlage" für 2009 und tut was für unsere Winterpokalplatzierung


----------



## ede paul (20. Oktober 2008)

und ich dachte ich hätte ne Meise.....

KLICKT IHR


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2008)

Nö, ede, bist nicht der Einzige.

Youtube.com und dann "einrad downhill" oder "unicycling downhill" eingeben.

Jeder wie er's braucht ...  Die wollen eben was auf die Nüsse kriegen


----------



## BHMDK (20. Oktober 2008)

Offenbar ist keine Meise groß genug, dass man sie nicht noch steigern könnte  Die sind ja echt mal richtig crazy, da hält nicht mal der Andi mit 

Das Team ist auch voll, hätte ich ja nicht erwartet. Jetzt habe ich wenigstens einen Anreiz, was zu tun, schliesslich will ich nicht vollkommen abgeschlagen Letzter werden  

Wie wäre es evtl am  Samstag mit einer Albstadtrunde,wenn jemand Zeit und Lust, würde mal mit yeti-Man checken, ob das schon wieder passt mit der Hand, oder nochmal verschoben werden muss.

Gruß an alle

Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (20. Oktober 2008)

Am WE ist nochmal Geißkopf angesagt... solange die Lifte laufen, muß das genutzt werden


----------



## Libtech (21. Oktober 2008)

Samstag, mal schauen. Verwandschaft kommt über's We ...

Habe es heute tatsächlich geschafft mit dem bike zur Arbeit zu fahren! 5 Uhr war Abfahrt. 1.20Std hin.
Auf dem Weg: 3 Mäuse, ein Viech mit nem weißen Streifen auf dem Rücken, ein Hase und 4 Katzen ...
Heute Nachmittag geht's zurück.


----------



## ede paul (21. Oktober 2008)

@libi:  war gestern abend noch kurz nen Trail vom Roßberg runter ausleuchten. Soooo geil!!

@DD: bin am So. in Wildbad, wenns Wetter mitmacht. 
Geht Ihr übers ganze WE?? Wo steigt Ihr immer ab? (Ja ja ich weiss kurz vor dem Lift ....aber ich meine in welcher Pension)

@bhmdk: kannte zwar Einrad DH schon, ab dass nu Meisterschaften gefahren werden 
Jo Samstag kann man mal ins Auge fassen (ich glaub Andi geht am So. nach Wildbad) würd mich über eine rcyeti tour sicher freuen.


----------



## BHMDK (21. Oktober 2008)

Also dann 
@rcyeti, 

lass mal hören! Wie sieht es denn aus mit Deiner Bike- Einsatzfähigkeit???

Wir wären bereit . Samstag eine Runde durche Gegend heizen, ohne Licht 

Da Sonntag offenbar kaum Chancen auf eine Bikerunde bestehen, wenn man nicht in den Bikepark kann, sollten wir auf jeden Fall den Samstag einplanen, auch wenn es für unser Team mit dem komplizierten Namen noch keine Punkte gibt.....

Cheers
Dirk


----------



## syrer (21. Oktober 2008)

Na sowas, ich wollt am Sonntag auch  nach Wildbad aber nur wenn dieser beschissene Lift wieder läuft. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ede

Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (21. Oktober 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @DD: bin am So. in Wildbad, wenns Wetter mitmacht.
> Geht Ihr übers ganze WE?? Wo steigt Ihr immer ab? (Ja ja ich weiss kurz vor dem Lift ....aber ich meine in welcher Pension)



Wir sind Samstag und Sonntag dort - sonst lohnt sich die Anreise nicht. Die letzten 6 Jahre waren wir immer beim Schäffler in Habischried, jetzt haben wir die Seite gewechselt und pennen in der Geißkopfalm. Die ist etwas moderner eingerichtet und hat das bessere Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (22. Oktober 2008)

@dd: geilßkopfalm ist empfehlenswert. Die "Mutter" des Hauses ist der Knüller. Syrer und ich haben uns jedenfalls wohl gefühlt! 

@syrer: lass uns das am WE mal gemeinsam planen. Wir können ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Libtech (23. Oktober 2008)

@ bhmdk+all: Ich kann am Sa bis 14 Uhr - wann/wo drehen wir eine Runde? Ist aber auch okay, wenn ihr später fahren wollt. 

Falls es wen interessiert: 
'bcp' am Di war erfolgreich. Wobei die 2 Stündige Rückfahrt in Dunkelheit plus Dauerregen (ohne Regenhose/Überschuhe), jedoch mit wasserdichter Windjacke .... 'trockener' hätte sein können. 
Morgen auf ein Neues - gute N8.


----------



## BHMDK (23. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute.

Wie schaut es denn aus mit einer Biketour am WE???
Irgendwelche Interessenten? Pläne? Vorschläge?


@ Frank: welcome to our team with the veeeeery complicated name


----------



## ede paul (24. Oktober 2008)

morgen Tour ab Bhsn.! Treffen wir uns am 13:30 Uhr bei BHMDK?

@bhmdk + fs: hab ne Mail geschickt.

@rcyeti: ein Vöglein hat gezwitschert dass es in Albstadt weiter geht.  
Wenn ne helfende Hand gebraucht wird die nächsten Wochen, wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## Libtech (24. Oktober 2008)

Kann nun doch. Dank der DB kommt der Besuch nicht 

Wohin soll's denn morgen um 13.30 Uhr gehen?


----------



## ede paul (25. Oktober 2008)

Cool! 
Strecke planen wir spontan, denke ich. Vorschlag, wenn wir gegen 13:30 los kommen können wir ja kurz durchklingeln und nen Treffpunkt vereinbaren. Machst Du Handy an.


----------



## Libtech (25. Oktober 2008)

Händy wird an sein  
Ich kann aber auch nach Bdhsn kommen und wir toben uns im dortigen Wald aus (Richtung Rangendingen o. Weiler); Stadtwald von Hch (unterhalb von Beuren); oder oder ... _egaal_: Hauptsache auf dem Radl sitzen + blauer Himmel 

Ich halte mich bereit. Sozusagen "Bereitschaftsbiker"


----------



## rcyeti (27. Oktober 2008)

Hola hombres,

Wie war der Wilbad Ausflug? Musste leider für Sonntag kurzfristig absagen 

@ Ede: Die Aussichten für Albstadt sind gut  Zumindest wird an der Strecke gebaut. Helfer sind immer wilkommen, geb dir gerne bescheid wenn weiter Gebaut wird.  

Übrigens, bin mal mit einer Hope Vision 4 abends unterwegs, da hier einige gut beleuchtet rumfahren, wäre sicherlich mal demnächst eine Night Ride angesagt


----------



## ede paul (27. Oktober 2008)

nightride  (jau die Uhr ist umgestellt)
albstadt  (wenns zeitlich passt bin ich dabei)
wildbad  (war ein würdiger Saisonabschluss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli2308 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo die Herren,

bin noch neu im Forum und dacht ich stell mich hier mal kurz vor.

Bin 19 Jahre alt komm aus Mössingen und fahr Fr / DH  und Dirt.

Hab en Ede und Syrer am So in Wildbad kennengerlernt und würd mich freun mit euch allen au mal ne Runde die Trails hier in der Gegend abzuklappern!!!

Grüße Juli


----------



## BHMDK (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin hombres.

Fährt jemand am Wochenende? Schnee soll ja wieder verschwinden und "deutlich wärmer" wird's auch....... 

Lasst mal hören

Gruß
Dirk

PS @ Juli: willkommen in diesem Theater  Wir fahren an einem festen Termin in der Woche, Sonntag 10:00 Uhr am Forum (sofern irgendeiner auftaucht.......). Am besten, Du checkst die Lage immer mal wieder hier. Ansonsten kann man sich ja einfach absprechen


----------



## ede paul (31. Oktober 2008)

@bhmdk: Sonntag könnte man was ins Auge fassen. Sa ist Reifenwechseln und Felgenputzen angesagt. 

@Juli: supi, dass du dich registriert hast. Welcome & happy trails!


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2008)

Salü z'samma,

ich würde am Sonntag vormittag eine Runde im Schönbuch drehen, bin auf 09.00 - 13.00 eingeschränkt. Falls also jemand Lust hat - ich biete mich gern als Guide an!

Cheers

der D


----------



## BHMDK (1. November 2008)

Hallo Loide.

für eine Schönbuch- Runde klinke ich mich aus, aber 10:00 Uhr am Forum wäre okay und machbar. 
Wetter hat heute morgen ja auch gut ausgesehen, so dass ich hoffe, morgen früh etwas ähnlihces zu sehen 

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch aus?? Jemand dabei? Vielleicht können wir uns ja mit Syrer und seinem neu zu gründenden Melchingen Forum unterwegs treffen........

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (1. November 2008)

@ Juli: Coole Bilder, die du da hast! Willkommen 

@ all: Sind wieder zurück aus Pis(s)a, Lucca und Florenz. 
Zu morgen um 10Uhr - ...... schau' 'mer mal 
In den Schönbuch würde ich es noch schaffen. Nur eine größere Runde fällt für mich flach, da mein Zeh am Mo unters Messer muss. 
Worst case: 3 Wochen ohne biken. 
Daher werde ich morgen, am Sonntag, bestimmt biken. Aber 80Km werden es keine. Und eher die gemäßigte Gangart; evtl. Krummlenker.

@ syrer: Bin gespannt, ob es in Albgerien außer dir noch biker hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (1. November 2008)

@all: Schönbuch kann ich nicht ausmachen, da bei mir ist noch nicht ganz raus ob morgen biken oder klettern angesagt ist. 
Falls klettern flach fällt komme ich auf 10 Uhr ans Forum.


----------



## fsbelsen (2. November 2008)

@BHMDK  klink mich aus, werde in Hallenbad mit Fam. gehen.
 --evtl. gehe ich am Nachmittag noch ne Runde drehen


----------



## ede paul (3. November 2008)

@bhmdk: und war gestern am Forum was geboten? Ich war gestern ein letztes Mal am Fels zum klettern.


----------



## BHMDK (3. November 2008)

Hi ede.

Keine Ahnung, für mich war es gestern auch zu früh. Habe den vielzitierten "Hintern" nicht hoch bekommen 

Zur "Strafe" dafür bin ich heute beim Joggen........ Nicht dass ich vollkommen verroste, bzw die Frage ist eher, wann der Verrostungs- Prozess beginnt oder wie weit derselbe sich in den Winter verschieben lässt 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (3. November 2008)

Verrostungsprozess? Den gibt es doch gar nicht - zumindest diesen Winter. Wir haben ein Team. *03.11.2008 - ist heute*

Und von nun an gilt es mit den dreckigen Hintern zu wackeln! 

@bhmdk: Joggen ist doch für den Winterpokal auch i.O., oder? 

Doc gab mir bis Do Abend eine Galgenfrist. Daher mal schauen, was ich am Mi und Do für uns tun kann. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## BHMDK (5. November 2008)

Hi Team.
Also ich hab dann schon mal angefangen mit dem Wintersport und was musste ich sehen - es führen die Radkuriere . Mit 20 Stunden in 2 Tagen 

Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Arbeitszeit auch immer mit eintragen - "alternative Sportart" ist es allemal, oder? 

@ libtech: stimmt, Lauftraining ist auch okay - und das ist, schaut es Euch mal an - ein extrem dehnbarer Begriff......

An die Lampenbesitzer: hier könnte etwas Interessantes für Euch stattfinden, vielleicht solltet Ihr das einplanen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305313&page=13 - 
Der gestrige Eintrag von "Bube"

Bis bald
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (5. November 2008)

@ bhmdk: 20 Std. in 2 Tagen bei 5 Leuten? Dann ist im Durchschnitt jeder von denen 2 Std pro Tag gefahren ... 

Arbeiten Radkuriere sooo wenig?  Dann wechsel ich meinen Job 

Mhhh, soll ich morgen zur Arbeit mit dem Rad fahren ...? Mal schauen, ob ich um 4.30Uhr aus dem Bett komme. 
Müsste auch noch packen ...

Heute Abend bin ich wenigstens 1.24Std gefahren. Auf die Burg Hohenzollern und drum herum. War schöööön! Hechingen von oben und beleuchtet + Lichterkette entlang der B27 - muss mal ein Foto davon machen und hier einstellen! 

Mal wieder festgestellt: Die Autofahrer nehmen einem an Kreuzugen nicht mehr die Vorfahrt. Die LEDs sind selbst in der 2 Watt Einstellung der "burner"!

@ rcyeti: Ist sie da?


----------



## rcyeti (5. November 2008)

@Libtech: Leider noch nicht, angeblich auf Grund hoher Nachfrage im Lieferverzug. Neuer Liefertermin erst 21.11.08.


----------



## BHMDK (6. November 2008)

> @ bhmdk: 20 Std. in 2 Tagen bei 5 Leuten? Dann ist im Durchschnitt jeder von denen 2 Std pro Tag gefahren ...
> Arbeiten Radkuriere sooo wenig?  Dann wechsel ich meinen Job
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2008)

...bin diese Woche auch erkältungsbedingt ausgefallen... evtl. kann ich morgen einen Beitrag leisten, zählt Dampfbad auch? 

Ansonsten ab nächster Woche wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (6. November 2008)

komme gerade nicht wirklich dazu Zeiten für´s Team einzutragen. Bin gerade viel unterwegs. Kommende Woche bin ich auf Messe und falle komplett aus.
Da geht sie dahin meine mühsam erstrampelte Kondition....

Morgen hab ich Urlaub und werde sicher noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen in mir aufsaugen. Soll heissen, ich werde morgen mittag noch ne Runde drehen. 
Mitfahrer willkommen.

Was am WE geht weiss ich noch nicht. Hab den Minister schon ne Weile nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Libtech (6. November 2008)

@ bhmdk: 20h durch E-I-N-E Person? Oh ............... 

Bürostuhl mit Rollen zählt m.E. auch  Ich habe morgens und mittags auch einen  Der die anderen im Raum nur unbequeme Holzstühle 

Freitag Abend klingt interessant, mit den Metzingern mitzufahren. Bin aber schon anderweitig verplant.

@ ede/all: Am Sonntag hätte ich Zeit zu biken, sofern mein Zeh keine Mucken macht.

@ dd: Logisch, Dampfbad zählt auch. Schließlich schwitzt man und könnte dieses zusätzlich mit einer "Ausdauerleistung" verbinden 

@ rcyeti: 21.11.? Ui, das ist natürlich lange ... Wird aber erst wieder ab Feb/März heller. Genug Zeit für N8-Rides, also 

Heute früh hat das Bett gewonnen - war faul. Konnte also keine Zeit zum Team beisteuern. Morgen Mittag ein bisschen vielleicht. 

CU


----------



## BHMDK (7. November 2008)

Ist ja schade, dass es heute wohl bei Keinem von uns hinhaut.
Wäre doch eine geniale Tour, sawas Ähnliches hatten wir uns kürzlich ja mal bei Tageslicht überlegt (ohne die 50 km Anreise).

@ede: brauchst Du Ski-mäßig irgendwas oder ist alles klar? Oder bikst Du doch heute Abend noch mit?
@yeti: dito, wenn, dann wäre heute oder morgen früh evtl noch was zu machen..... Ach ja und "no light - no ride" - so geht's mir auch! 


Also, mal sehen, ob meine Erkältung am Sonntag besser ist, dann würde ich schon noch mal eine Runde drehen....


----------



## rcyeti (7. November 2008)

@BHMDK: Das hätte mich schon gereizt, aber wie schon gesagt "no light - no ride". Wünsch dir ne schnelle besserung, vielleicht reichts am So für ne Runde.


----------



## ede paul (7. November 2008)

@bhmdk: komme gerade aus dem Wald. Habe heut mittag schon ne Runde gedreht und trage es brav in die Teamliste ein. Hatte noch die Möglichkeit auf dem Dreifürstenstein ein paar Sonnenstrahlen zu ergattern. 

Sonntag morgen dürfte Standt heute bei mir hinhauen. Bleibt die Frag 9Uhr oder 10Uhr


----------



## BHMDK (8. November 2008)

Hi.

Also morgen 9 oder 10 - was auch immer. Jürgen hat abgesagt, weil er heute fährt. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus?

Gruß
D


----------



## fsbelsen (8. November 2008)

Ich bin für 09.00 ... und so 3,5 - 4 Stunden biken 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## BHMDK (8. November 2008)

9 wäre für mich im Prinzip auch okay, von Jochen habe ich jetzt nix mehr gehört, so dass ich nicht weiß, ob es bei ihm klappt....
Andy hat vorher bei mir vorbeigeschaut und gesagt, ihm wäre 10 liebder, auch weil seine "Gang" alle auf 10 Uhr kommen werden.

Also, am besten wir klären das heute Abend irgendwie noch (hoffe, es schaut noch einer rein)....


Gruß
D


----------



## ede paul (8. November 2008)

Komme grad vom Klettern. Fsbelsen scheint grösseres vorzuhaben. Na wenn das dann keine Punkte fürs Team gibt.......

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: 9 Uhr am Forum geht klar und ist mit fsbelsen fixiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (9. November 2008)

So Leute mein Kopf scheint ab gestern sehr sehr sehr hell

bin für nächtliche Ausfahrten gerüstet

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Libtech (9. November 2008)

Schön, dass dir nun auch ein Licht aufgegangen ist - du helles Köpfchen 


@ bhmdk, ede, fsbelsen: Und sind es 4 Std geworden? Schaue gleich mal nach, ob ihr auch schon brav eingetragen habt 
Ich werde ab Mi biketechnisch wieder etwas dazu beitragen.
Gilt Rudern eigentlich auch?


----------



## Libtech (13. November 2008)

Damit es mal wieder was zu schauen gibt: Von heute Abend.


----------



## ede paul (17. November 2008)

ja ja die Nachtbikerei......

wie siehts diese Woche noch aus Ihr Lampenträger?
Bei mir wäre Mi., Do., Fr. noch frei.


----------



## syrer (17. November 2008)

Hey Leute,
 wie wärs wenn wir am Freitag mal ne Nachtbikerei zusammen starten???.
Ich hätte Zeit und Bock-- Lasst mal hören wer noch mit leuchtender Birne durch die Nacht geistern will.
Gruß syrer


----------



## ede paul (18. November 2008)

jau Fr. klingt mild! 
Schlage vor, mal ne Melchinger Local Runde in Angriff zu nehmen. Syrer würdest Du den Guide machen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (18. November 2008)

Mh ede, normal muss ich doch hinter dir her fahren sonst gehts mir nicht gut

Bei uns in Melchi fährt man aber fast nur Schotterpiste, sind nicht viele Trails.
Mir egal kann euch schon an der Nase rumführen 

Was geht eigentlich mit dem Yeti seiner Beleuchtung ??????

Gruß syrer


----------



## BHMDK (18. November 2008)

Sodele.

melde mich mal für ca. 8 Tage ab nach Peking. Nach ede's exzessivem Gebrauch ist das Forum dort ja offenbar gesperrt.

Mal sehen, ob das stimmt, aber vermutlich ist von meiner Seite erst mal eine Weile Ruhe.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (18. November 2008)

Ja, Freitag klingt gut. Kann aber nicht 100% zusagen. Wenn ich Pech habe fällt das biken sogar für 3 Wochen flach 
(Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich ab Januar ein paar Punkte aufholen kann )
Gebe bis Do Abend/Fr. Nachmittag Bescheid. 
Aber falls doch, wären die Melchinger Schottertrails ja auch mal 'ne Abwechslung 

Dir bhmdk, ne gute Zeit in Peking!


----------



## ede paul (19. November 2008)

@bhmdk: lass es dir gut gehen bei den Schlitzaugen! Kannst ja mal schauen ob die Mauer noch steht....
Ansonsten viel Spass bei den kulinarischen Angeboten. 

Bin mal gespannt ob die Page tatsächlich dicht geblieben ist.


----------



## rcyeti (19. November 2008)

Servus!

Bin seit Montag auch adequate Beleuchtet 
Leider wirds mir diesen Freitag nicht reichen für ne Nightride, aber nächste Woche gerne! 

Übrigens, für die die an solchen Sachen Interesse haben:

http://www.team-alb-gold.de/nachric...cle/das-team-verkauft-seine-teamraeder/1.html


----------



## ede paul (21. November 2008)

angesichts des leckeren Wetters werde ich heute Abend eher in die Halle zum klettern gehen als aufs Rad zu hocken.


----------



## Libtech (21. November 2008)

Ja, das Wetter sieht nicht wirklich lecker aus. Wäre es "nur" Schneefall ... aber so?
Vielleicht morgen oder So Abend? Ein Nightride bei Schnee ... 

Hey Ramon, was lange währt ... 

Ein bike von Albgold? Ist da noch Dopingmittel im Rahmen versteckt? Sehr schade und traurig, dass es so endet!


----------



## rcyeti (21. November 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, das Wetter sieht nicht wirklich lecker aus. Wäre es "nur" Schneefall ... aber so?
> Vielleicht morgen oder So Abend? Ein Nightride bei Schnee ...



Von mir aus gerne! Mal sehen wie sich die Wetterlage tatsächlich entwickelt...


----------



## Libtech (22. November 2008)

Also hier in Hch ist die Wetterlage momentan so: Fette Schneeflocken fallen von Himmel; nach dem Motto: Leise rieselt der Schnee 

Lust auf einen kleinen, gemütlichen Nightride bei ca. 10 cm Schnee?   

Nachtrag: Oder - abhängig von der zugegebenermaßen noch geringen Schneehöhe - treffen wir uns in AS-Tailfingen am Lift, laufen hoch, schnallen uns das Board oder die Skier an und fahren mit den Helmlampen runter? RCYeti wie hoch ist in AS der Schnee? Denke mal, dieser Vorschlag wird scheitern, aber ich behalte ihn trotzdem im Hinterkopf, wenn's wirklich mal richtig Schnee haben sollte ...


----------



## ede paul (23. November 2008)

war heute schon früh morgends unterwegs. Am Forum war um 10 Uhr nur Tobi3. Aber eine Tour im Schnee ist immer wieder schööön 

Wenn die Sule im Wald vollends gefrohren ist machts nochmal so viel Spass. So wie´s ausschaut bleibts kalt, so dass kommende Woche ein Night Ride fällig ist, oder?? 
Wie geil wär das wenn wir alle Lampenträger unter einen Hut bekommen würden um gemeinsam die Nacht zum Tage zu machen.  

Schlage mal den Mittwoch vor......wer bietet mehr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (23. November 2008)

Hi allerseits.
Kurzes update aus Fernost. Die Page funktioniert (noch) und ich stelle fest, dass es daheim ein paar "Winterharte" gibt. Hier ist Wetter okay, Verpflegung sehr gut    und auch die geschäftliche Seite :kotz: passt.....

Mittwoch passt für mich nicht so recht, da werde ich vermutlich noch mit "Jet-Lag bekämpfen" beschäftigt sein. Da ich ja kein Lampenträger bin, war die Einladung ja sowieso nicht für mich gedacht....... 
Vielleicht am WE, mal sehen! 

Also, bis demnächst mal
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (23. November 2008)

@ ede: Ja sowas dachte ich mir schon. Daher habe ich nicht auf die Dunkelheit gewartet, sondern bin auch bei Tag gefahren. 
Mittwoch klingt gut, Donnerstag wÃ¤re mir lieber 

@ bhmdk: Ja, winterhart muss man mittlerweile sein 

Ein paar Impressionen von heute â¦.


----------



## ede paul (23. November 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hi allerseits.
> Kurzes update aus Fernost. Die Page funktioniert (noch) und ich stelle fest, dass es daheim ein paar "Winterharte" gibt. Hier ist Wetter okay, Verpflegung sehr gut    und auch die geschäftliche Seite :kotz: passt.....



Ja wie jetzt, die Page geht doch wieder.....hmmmm
Na das freut mich aber für die Chinesen 

Das Essen Verpflegung ist ok??...isst du nur im Hotel??  Na ja freut mich dass es Dir schmeckt.
Komm gesund und munter wieder, CU soon!!

@ libi: Do. wär auch ok für mich.


----------



## syrer (23. November 2008)

Mittwoch kann ich net da bin ich im Hexentraining, Donnerstag wäre mir angenehmer.
Ach übrigens wir waren am Freitag Nacht von 22 Uhr bis 24 Uhr noch biken, war wirklich geil mit ganz frischem Schnee .
Bis dann Leute


----------



## Libtech (23. November 2008)

@ syrer: Hexentraining? Ist das sowas wie Harry Potter in Hogwart?
             Super, dass auch du am Donnerstag Zeit hast!
             Nun fehlen nur noch RCYeti und FSBelsen .....


----------



## BHMDK (24. November 2008)

Hi.

Esse bis jetzt gar nicht im Hotel; Du musst nur die Katzen etc VERMEIDEN  Hatte Dir das keiner gesagt?? 
Nö, mal im Ernst, recht scharf das Ganze, aber durchaus okay, Ente ist teilweise etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, vor allem, weil Kopf und Füsse noch dran sind 
Ansonsten geht's durchaus. Waren heute auf der Mauer, allerdings ohne den Lift, dann ist das nicht ohne, kann ich nur sagen: ordentlich steil und gut 500 hm schätze ich mal hatte der ganze Trip sicher.
Die Ecke wäre zum Biken perfekt, aber das hat seit Olympia sicher in der Form keiner mehr versucht 


Morgen ist Rückflug, bin mal gespannt auf den Winter. 
@ede: wegen Shanghai muss ich glaub' ich nochmal bei Dir vorbeischauen...

CU soon, Loide
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (24. November 2008)

@ bhmdk: 500hm - du hältst dich ja wirklich überall fit


----------



## fsbelsen (24. November 2008)

Hätt am Do zeit.


----------



## syrer (24. November 2008)

Jetzt fehlt wohl nur noch der Yeti mit seinem hell leuchtendem Kopf.
@ Libi : So ungefähr, nur ist der Potter ja Schüler und ich bin der Meister

Leute das wird cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (24. November 2008)

Du der Hexenmeister? 
Dann freue ich mich auf den Nacht-Ritt! 

PS: Unterhalb der Burg gibt es eine Wegkreuzung: Die sog. "Hexenlinde" ...


----------



## ede paul (25. November 2008)

yuhu Donnerstach Nachtbiken!!! 
nu müss mer´s blos noch festzurren!
Wann?
Wo?

Vorschlach von mir: 
Abfahrt: 19:30 bei Syrer auffer Alb (da isses ein wenig kälter, der Boden schön gefrohren, so dass wir nicht allzu dreckig werden)
Libi und FS könnt ich mitnehmen.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## rcyeti (25. November 2008)

Wenn ich einen Transport bis nach Albgerien organizieren kann wäre ich am Donnerstag auch dabei.


----------



## Libtech (25. November 2008)

Albgerien aka Melchingen passt. Neulich haben wir ja erst darüber gesprochen.

Zu fünft gibt das auch 'ne Menge Licht 

Hoffe, dass rcyeti einen Transport ins ferne Albgerien hinbekommt!  Kannst ja viell. den Wagen von deinem Mädel ausleihen; außer sie hat 'nen Smart. Ich denke, sie würde sich über deinen Wagen auch freuen 

Nehme das Angebot gerne an, Ede. D.h. um 18.45 Uhr bei dir?

DD wie sieht's aus?


----------



## dangerousD (25. November 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> DD wie sieht's aus?



Äääähhh... nö  Donnerstag abend bin ich immer im Schönbuch mit meinen Jungs (genauer gesagt dem letzten Übriggebliebenen) unterwegs. Aber danke für die Einladung! Irgendwann klappt's nochmal...

Ach ja: die Snowboardsaison ist eröffnet! Runde eins dann am 14.12. mit Fortsetzung vom 19.-21-12.


----------



## syrer (25. November 2008)

Ok Jungs, dann kommt mal schön zum Hexenmeister nach Albgerien hoch

Also, bis jetzt sind wir dann 6 Leute ohne Yeti, der hat ja noch 2 Tage Zeit um seinen Z4 gegen einen Bulli zu tauschen 

Hey Yeti mit dir sind wir die erleuchteten 7, also besorg dir ein Car und schippre nach Albgerien. Alles andere wäre indiskutabel !!!!

cu syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (26. November 2008)

@libi: 18:45 klingt vernünftig, könntest Du auf dem Weg vllt. fsbelsen noch einsammeln? Oder isses vllt. besser wir treffen uns bei Ihm in Bhsn.?

@rcyeti: Also ich würd mir das mit der Anhängerkupplung noch überlegen. Käm doch endcool! 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass bei so viel Beleuchtung keine UFO Spotter ausrücken und einen auf Mulder und Scully machen


----------



## Libtech (26. November 2008)

@ ede: Dass uns einer für ein UFO halten könnte, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht! 
Man muss sich das mal vorstellen. Auf der Hochfläche von Albgerien im Nichts, 7 helle Lichter ... 

Treffen wir uns um 18.45 bei fsbelsen.

@ rc: Und? 

So, gehe nun mit dem RR die letzten Sonnenstrahlen einfangen


----------



## rcyeti (26. November 2008)

Wird leider bei mir morgen nicht klappen. Hab keine anderes Auto bekommen. 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## ede paul (27. November 2008)

@rcyeti:  
guckst Du, Lösungen sind am Markt und mit einem geile Bike kommt das doch echt cool


----------



## Libtech (27. November 2008)

@ rc: Schade 

Das nächste Mal (nächste Woche?) können wir ja bei RC in Südalbgerien fahren gehen?! Bis er ein geeignetes Transportmittel hat.

Heute kam was mit der Post .... am We wird es montiert 





Also, bis nachher


----------



## syrer (27. November 2008)

Leute zieht euch warm an es wird leicht frisch draußen!!!

@ yeti: schade dass du heut nicht kommst. Tja die Schlinge zieht sich enger und der druck auf dich wird auch stärker bis du dir nen Heckträger kaufst.
das Bild von ede sieht doch geil aus 

cu Tobi


----------



## dichter84 (27. November 2008)

Mahlzeit!

wer mich schon tot geglaubt hat, zur erinnerung, ich war der "andere" aus Wildbad kurz vor saisonende. Und jetzt hab ich auch mal den weg ins Forum geschafft...

Für die die mich noch ned kennen:

Komm ursprünglih aus Mössinen, jetzt aus K-furt (ich weiss ewas weit weg von euch..) und werd mich euch evtl. in Zukunft mal auf nen ride anschließen wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Also velleicht sieht man sich ja in näherer zukunft mal auf ne geile Abfahrt!

Mal sehen was es bei euch in der gegend so gibt!


mfg


----------



## ede paul (28. November 2008)

@ dicher: ja servus! schön, dass du uns gefunden hast!! Bist natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen. 
Hab mir die Tage mal eure "Dreckhäufen" angeschaut. Ich glaub nicht dass derzeit viel geschaufelt wird oder? Ansonste lass einfach na Nachricht hier, wenn was geht. Der ein oder andere hat sicher Zeit.

@all: ich hatte total verdrängt wie erotisierend und geil eine warme Dusche sein kann.  
War auf jeden Fall eine sinnvolle Abendbeschäftigung gestern!! Die Pics sind na ja nicht wirklich professionell geworden  werft mal nen Blick drauf!


----------



## Libtech (28. November 2008)

Ja, die Dusche tat gut. Ich war eine Ewigkeit drunter, bis ich wieder aufgewärmt war 

War auf jeden Fall sehr spaßig gestern 

Sooooooooo schlecht sind die Bilder doch nicht, ede. Ein Gruppenfoto der anderen Art:





@ fsbelsen: Mir reicht's morgen nicht auf eine längere Tour. Werde mich wahrscheinlich nur kurz auf's Rad schwingen.


----------



## Libtech (29. November 2008)

Krummlenker Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (3. Dezember 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Adventskalender  ... vielleicht nächstes Jahr?


----------



## ede paul (5. Dezember 2008)

wie sind eure Pläne am Wochenende?? Ich werd voraussichtlich am Sonntag Morgen um 10Uhr am Forum in Bhsn. stehen.

Geht morgen was? Bin noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Libtech (5. Dezember 2008)

Morgen werde ich - _früh _ - eine Runde starten. Leider geht Nachmittag und Abend bei mir nicht - ausnahmsweise. Daher eben morgens.
Sonntag könnte ich sogar mal um 10Uhr hinbekommen ...  Wo soll's denn hingehen?


----------



## ede paul (6. Dezember 2008)

gerade ist es mir zu feucht.  
Wo´s morgen hingeht bespricht man einfach kurz vor Ort. 

Schau mer mal das Wetter macht ja nicht wirklich mit.


----------



## Libtech (6. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, ede, das Wetter ist gerade nicht der Renner. Aber wir sind ja Albgerien erprobt, da macht doch der Mix aus Regen, Schnee und Kälte nichts aus 

Werde es morgen um 10Uhr nicht schaffen.  Obwohl ich früh raus muss. Kann mich erst ab 12Uhr auf's Radl schwingen ...


----------



## ede paul (11. Dezember 2008)

fsbelsen und ich gehen heut Abend ne Runde Schneebiken. Treffpunkt 18:45 Lehrstrasse Bodelshausen.


----------



## Libtech (11. Dezember 2008)

Schneebiken klingt cool, ABER .... schaut her!

http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/

http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/content/view/7/8/

Ich bin heute da, Flutlichtfahren (ohne Wilma)

Kommt ihr doch auch?!

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## syrer (11. Dezember 2008)

Libi isch aufm richtiga Weg

Jungs schmeißt eure Bikes in Alt-Eisen Container und holt die Bretter raus 

Viel Spass euch was immer ihr macht


----------



## ede paul (11. Dezember 2008)

ja was denn, soll ich etwa auf den Alb-Hügeln rumrutschen?  
Raus aus dem Lift, Schuss, Bremsschwung am Lift?? Vllt. ist das ja bei Leuten mit nur einem Brett anders. 

Könntest Du mal fragen, ob die zumindest im Winter auch Biker befördern. Das könnte lustig werden. 

@syrer: Alt EISEN??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja immer diese Skifahrer, mit Vollgas den Hang runter ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.


----------



## Libtech (11. Dezember 2008)

Es geht um die FREUDE am Sport, Natur, und und und - was kümmert mich da eine kurze Abfahrt?? 

Außerdem bin ich froh, dass ich/wir überhaupt so etwas in der Nähe haben. Peace. 

Ich bin um ca. 18.30+ dort 

c-ya

Edit: Und Größe/Länge ist ja bekanntermaßen relativ, gell.
        Desweiteren sag mal einem Local in Alp D'Huez, dass ihr wegen ein paar Hm nach Wildbad oder Todtnau fahrt .... wie gesagt: Alles relativ.
        Die Einstellung oder neudeutsch attitude muss stimmen.


----------



## ede paul (11. Dezember 2008)

ja nee is klar...war doch nur ein Spässle.....Peace! 

hab euch doch alle lieb  ob mit einem oder zwei Brettern, auffer Alb oder den Alpen, auf 10kg oder 20kg Bikes, Links oder Rechtshänder, schwarz oder weiss.


----------



## Libtech (11. Dezember 2008)

Scheeeeeeeeeee war's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2 Stunden, toller Schnee, ..... und meine Waden brennen. Morgen gibt's 'nen fetten Muskelkater 
Freitag gleich wieder 

Wie war euer bike-trip?


----------



## ede paul (12. Dezember 2008)

anstrengend wars, aber sehr schön. 
Gestern bekamm der Begriff Rollwiderstand eine ganz neue Qualität. Ächtz!


----------



## Libtech (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei den Mengen an Schnee hilft auch wahrscheinlich nur ein ganz schmaler Reifen, den Rollwiderstand merklich zu verringern.
Das gute am Schneebiken: Es stärkt die Willenskraft.

Morgen, Sa.:
Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, drehe ich morgen früh eine Runde auf dem MTB. Muss aber noch ein bisschen dran "basteln" 

Heute:
Jmd. Lust und Laune nach Tailfingen zu kommen? Wieder *ab 18.30Uhr*.
Ob mit Schlitten, 1 oder 2 Brettern oder 'ner Plastiktüte (Aldi, Kaufland; bin aber auch Lidl gegenüber tolerant) unterm Allerwertesten 

Sieh ju


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2008)

*Montag Abend: Skilift Tailfingen!* Wer kommt? 

Hardcore Version: Skier oder Brett Schultern; mit dem Bike nach Tailfingen; dort das "Alteisen" in die Ecke stellen; Ski-/Snowboardfahren und wieder mit dem Bike nach Hause.

Ich komme aber mit dem Auto


----------



## ede paul (15. Dezember 2008)

wär schon gerne dabei, komme jedoch erst gegen 18 Uhr hier raus. 
Umziehen hochfahren....das lohnt nicht mehr, da der Lift um 21 Uhr dicht macht. 

Dir viel Spass!


----------



## Libtech (15. Dezember 2008)

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Daher war/bin ich auch nicht unterwegs. Alternatives Abendprogramm: Eine kleine Schraubersession im Keller  

Vielleicht klappts ja noch *vor* dem We? Ab Sonntag bin ich für knapp 3 Wochen weg.

CU


----------



## BHMDK (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Tobias und ede.
Lasst mal hoeren, wie es mit Ski (oder Buegelbrett ) aussieht in den naechsten Tagen. Bin ab heute Abend wieder im Lande und klinke mich da bestimmt mal ein (Marcel kommt dann auch mit).

Ä°st dÄ±e Schneelage vernuenftig (sorry, hÄ±er sieht man nix davon....)

Gruss 
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (16. Dezember 2008)

Also die Schneelage ist vernünftig. Klick mal auf den Webcam-Link weiter oben im Thread.
Ich schlage mal den *Donnerstag* vor. Mittwoch, wie auch Donnerstag soll es wohl zusätzlich noch ein bisschen schneien.
Fr/Sa kann ich nicht mehr - bin mit "Bügelbrett"-Wachsen und Packen beschäftigt.

Wo treibst du dich denn wieder rum, dass man keinen Schnee sieht - in Ägypten?


----------



## BHMDK (16. Dezember 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Also die Schneelage ist vernünftig. Klick mal auf den Webcam-Link weiter oben im Thread.
> Ich schlage mal den *Donnerstag* vor. Mittwoch, wie auch Donnerstag soll es wohl zusätzlich noch ein bisschen schneien.
> Fr/Sa kann ich nicht mehr - bin mit "Bügelbrett"-Wachsen und Packen beschäftigt.
> 
> Wo treibst du dich denn wieder rum, dass man keinen Schnee sieht - in Ägypten?



Nein Shanghai! 22°c und verständlicherweise keinen Schnee. Allerdings bin ich seit heute wieder daheim, habe also die Schneelage selbst auch schon feststellen können... Donnerstag könnte hinhauen.

Packen??? Wo geht es hin????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (16. Dezember 2008)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hi Tobias und ede.
> Lasst mal hoeren, wie es mit Ski (oder Buegelbrett ) aussieht in den naechsten Tagen. Bin ab heute Abend wieder im Lande und klinke mich da bestimmt mal ein (Marcel kommt dann auch mit).
> 
> Ä°st dÄ±e Schneelage vernuenftig (sorry, hÄ±er sieht man nix davon....)
> ...



Die Schneelage im Zillertal war am Sonntag sehr gut  Am WE geht's nach Flumserberg...:hÃ¼pf: mein Schneebrett und ich sind immer offen fÃ¼r einen Ausflug, und im Auto ist Platz fÃ¼r vier plus AusrÃ¼stung. Dezember wird schwierig, aber ab Januar kÃ¶nnen wir gern mal Ã¼ber einen Ausflug (1 oder mehrere Tage) reden!

Cheers

der andere Dirk


----------



## Libtech (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja, cool. Dann halten wir den Do mal fest. 
Uhrzeit, so gegen 18 Uhr?

Wo es hingeht? Into the "Great North West"; Mt.Baker [grob zwischen Seattle (1.5Std) und Vancouver (1Std) im Kaskadengebirge]; Blockhütte 

@ dd: Januar klingt gut!


----------



## ede paul (16. Dezember 2008)

@bhmdk: welcome back!!!! Hoffe alles ist im Lot. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht. 

Donnerstach? Hmmm wenn nur die blöde Schafferei nicht wäre. Na ja es ist ja kurz vorm Fest, vllt. kann ich mich ja schon zeitiger abseilen. Nehms mir mal vor!!

Und Januar kann man mal was Brettertechnischen in Angriff nehmen. Vorausgesetzt Ihr spielt überhaupt mit einem auf zwei Brettern.


----------



## BHMDK (17. Dezember 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> @bhmdk: welcome back!!!! Hoffe alles ist im Lot. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
> 
> Donnerstach? Hmmm wenn nur die blöde Schafferei nicht wäre. Na ja es ist ja kurz vorm Fest, vllt. kann ich mich ja schon zeitiger abseilen. Nehms mir mal vor!!
> 
> Und Januar kann man mal was Brettertechnischen in Angriff nehmen. Vorausgesetzt Ihr spielt überhaupt mit einem auf zwei Brettern.



Donnerstag könnte bei mir auch gut passen. Muss mal checken, wie ich hier weg komme. Marcel bringe ich dann mit, also müsste ich gegen halb 8 wieder abdampfen. 
@ ede: ich spiele ausschliesslich auf 2 Brettern  - muss zugeben, dass meine ersten 2 Versuche auf dem Bügelbrett total mies verlaufen sind und ich die Kurve zu weiteren Versuchen dann nicht mehr gekriegt hab' 

Also, schau'mer mal. Ich habe ab 23. frei und bin dann mehr oder weniger immer zu Brettl- Spielen bereit. 
Falls der Schnee hier doch nicht liegen bleibt und in den nächsten Tagen wieder weg ist, können wir uns ja auch noch eine matschige Jahresend- Tour mit dem Radl überlegen 

Januar? Meintest Du da mal einen Tagesausflug in höhere Regionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (17. Dezember 2008)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, cool. Dann halten wir den Do mal fest.
> Uhrzeit, so gegen 18 Uhr?
> 
> Wo es hingeht? Into the "Great North West"; Mt.Baker [grob zwischen Seattle (1.5Std) und Vancouver (1Std) im Kaskadengebirge]; Blockhütte
> ...



Hälfte vergessen, bzw übersehen (kann alles auf den Jetlag schieben)   
Also @ Tobias: NEID  Mehr fällt mir da nicht ein. Vielleicht noch "viel Spass", wenn ich meine wohlwollenden 5 Minuten habe 

Also, dann schau'mer alle mal, was wir in den nächsten Wochen so zusammenbringen.


----------



## Libtech (17. Dezember 2008)

@ bhmdk: Gerade auf der Website vom Skilift entdeckt; nur falls Marcel rodeln will ... denke aber mal, dass er doch schon Ski fährt? 

"Rodeln verboten:         Schlittenfahren ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auf dem gesamten Pistengelände nicht
                                        erlaubt! Auch außerhalb der Liftbetriebszeiten nicht, da oft durch den Pistenbully
                                        Präparierungsmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden. Wir bitten um Verständnis und
                                        empfehlen den Hang beim Naturfreibad, Freibadstraße, Albstadt-Tailfingen.
                                        (Diverse weitere Rodelmöglichkeiten sind in und um Albstadt vorhanden)".​
So long


----------



## ede paul (18. Dezember 2008)

sorry Guys ich klink mich aus. Hocke bestimmt bis 18 Uhr im Büro.


----------



## BHMDK (18. Dezember 2008)

Also, so richtig sicher bin ich im Moment leider auch noch nicht. Es ist noch nicht klar, wie ich hier wegkomme und ob Marcel dann überhaupt schon daheim ist. 

Daher kann ich mal keine feste Zusage machen. 
Morgen geht nix (Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma), Samstag soll es sehr viel wärmer werden, so dass ich hoffe, dass dann nicht gleich wieder Saisonende ist......

@libtec. falls es heute nicht klappen sollte schon mal die allerneidischsten Grüße aus dem Industriegebiet in die Oberstadt und einen schönen Urlaub (wobei es damit wohl auch ohne meine Grüße klappen wird - Mt. Baker )

Ciao
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (18. Dezember 2008)

Schade Jungs, wobei bei bhmdk ja noch "Hoffnung" besteht 
_Ich schau einfach um *18Uhr* nochmal rein_.

Wenn's nicht klappt schade, wenn ja, wäre ich gegen 18.30Uhr oben.
@ bhmdk: Don't be jealouse. Ich musste auch 10Jahre warten, dass ich wieder an den Mt.Baker kann.

Also, dann vielleicht bis heute Abend oder nächstes Jahr!

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch; lasst den Thread nicht unter kommen!

c-ya
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (19. Dezember 2008)

ja Tobi, da bleibt mir nur euch auch ein schönes Fest und einen Guten Rutsch zu wünschen. Viel Spass euch im Tiefschnee des Mt. Baker!!


----------



## ede paul (23. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch!! 
Möge das kommende Jahr viele gemeinsame Ausritte bringen.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Dezember 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch!!
> Möge das kommende Jahr viele gemeinsame Ausritte bringen.



Da schließe ich mich mal an... in der Hoffnung, daß es 2009 mal des Öfteren mit einem gemeinsamen Ausritt paßt!

Cheers

der D


----------



## syrer (24. Dezember 2008)

Leute, ich wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und ein tolles neues Jahr 2009.
Es wird sich bestimmt die ein oder andere schöne Tour mit großer Beteiligung finden.

Cu 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Frage an die Einheimischen - wie ist denn die aktuelle Lage, z.B. so rund um Raichberg? Liegt da noch Schnee oder ist der weggetaut?

Gruss,
 Andreas.


----------



## ede paul (27. Dezember 2008)

auch wenn das Feedback vermutlich zu spät kommt: der Raichberg dürfte schneefrei sein.


----------



## ede paul (27. Dezember 2008)

was mir da noch einfällt, hätte jemand von euch mal Bock auf sowas hier:

KLICK

Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht? Ich glaube da könnte selbst ein ex Zivi wie ich Spass dran haben?  Was meint Ihr??


----------



## syrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Jo ich wär selbstverständlich dabei

Hatte ne komplette Ausrüstung bis vor 4 Jahren hab sie aber verkauft da wir von der Polizei aus dem Wald verbannt wurden 

syrer


----------



## aka (28. Dezember 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> auch wenn das Feedback vermutlich zu spät kommt: der Raichberg dürfte schneefrei sein.



Danke! Am 30ten werden wir eine Tour in der Gegend von Hechingen fahren, vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere Lust mit zu fahren ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5427879#post5427879


----------



## Bube (28. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich nur empfehlen 
Vielleicht sieht man ja bekannte Gesichter 

Gruß

Michael

P.S.: Wäre auf jeden Fall gut für den Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (28. Dezember 2008)

edit: waren heute auf dem Raichberg. Es liegt nur noch in schattigen Löchern verharschter Schnee, teilweise ist es aber auf Wegen spiegelglatt. Also Schlittschuhe mitnehmen 

Merci für die Info!  
Leider sitze ich zu der Zeit im Geschäft  werde in tiefer Wehmut einen Gedanken in eure Richtung werfen! Euch viel Spass!!!

@bube: ja wär prima für den Winterpokal. Aber auch hier spielst du in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## rcyeti (30. Dezember 2008)

ede paul schrieb:


> was mir da noch einfällt, hätte jemand von euch mal Bock auf sowas hier:
> 
> KLICK
> 
> Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht? Ich glaube da könnte selbst ein ex Zivi wie ich Spass dran haben?  Was meint Ihr??



Mit ner Truppe macht das sehr viel Spass! Wann gema mal? 

Sende euch allen viele Gruesse aus der warmen Ferne!


----------



## BHMDK (6. Januar 2009)

Hombre.....
Bist Du noch karibisch unterwegs?? 

Falls ja, würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob der Rückflulg eine gute Idee ist. Habe gerade eine Wetterwarnung gelesen "strenger Frost mir -12 bis -18°, in ungünstigen Lagen auch kälter". Könnte sein, dass damit Albstadt gemeint ist...... Also definitiv nix für Dich, oder??

Gruß vom "icean" inzwischen nur noch, wenn das Wetter stimmt


----------



## rcyeti (7. Januar 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hombre.....
> Bist Du noch karibisch unterwegs??
> 
> Falls ja, würde ich mir gut überlegen, ob der Rückflulg eine gute Idee ist. Habe gerade eine Wetterwarnung gelesen "strenger Frost mir -12 bis -18°, in ungünstigen Lagen auch kälter". Könnte sein, dass damit Albstadt gemeint ist...... Also definitiv nix für Dich, oder??
> ...



Das gibt eine gewaltigen Klimaschock! Also bis morgen werd ich noch viel Sonne tanken! 
Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## ede paul (10. Januar 2009)

Kommt morgen früh 10 Uhr jemand ans Forum Bhsn? 
ich nehms mir mal vor!


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Kommt morgen früh 10 Uhr jemand ans Forum Bhsn?
> ich nehms mir mal vor!



Servus 

hätte morgen doch tatsächlich Zeit... war heute schon eine Runde drehen, die Bedingungen im Wald sind gerade optimal (also für diese Jahreszeit  )

Wo genau ist denn Euer Treffpunkt, und was wird gefahren? Einer meiner Vorsätze ist ja, öfter mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch zu drehen 

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (10. Januar 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Einer meiner Vorsätze ist ja, öfter mal wieder eine Runde mit Euch zu drehen
> Cheers
> der D




Normalerweise trifft sich die bodelhäusener Truppe um 10 Uhr am Forum Bodelshausen (Bachgasse). Nach der Uhrumstellung wieder um 9 Uhr. 

Da der Grossteil der Truppe nicht im Forum unterwegs ist weiss man nie so genau wer und wieviel am Start sind. War in den Wintermonaten auch ab und an alleine dort. Die Tour wird dann spontan vor Ort geplant, je nach dem wer da ist. (wieviele Kids, CC Anteil, ect.)
guckst Du auch hier: KLICK

zu Morgen: 
werde nicht ans Forum kommen, sondern treffe mich mit "fsbelsen" um 13 Uhr in der Lehrstrasse / Ecke Dobelstrasse in Bodelshausen. Wir werden dann zu zweit ne entspanne 2 stündige Runde drehen. 
Wenn Du Lust hast.....


----------



## Libtech (10. Januar 2009)

_Back on track!_

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!

Wie ich erst gestern lesen konnte, ist der thread nicht unter die Räder - 2.Seite - gekommen! 

Kann morgen am Sonntag zu beiden Zeiten leider nicht 

Habe aber heute trotz und mit Jetlag eine Runde gedreht: Kopf ind Körper sind dank der sehr kalten Luft wieder auf MEZ 

Gruß & bis bald
Tobi


----------



## dangerousD (10. Januar 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> zu Morgen:
> werde nicht ans Forum kommen, sondern treffe mich mit "fsbelsen" um 13 Uhr in der Lehrstrasse / Ecke Dobelstrasse in Bodelshausen. Wir werden dann zu zweit ne entspanne 2 stündige Runde drehen.
> Wenn Du Lust hast.....



Was versteht Ihr denn unter einer entspannten Runde? Ich hoffe doch nicht "Forstwege rollen", oder?


----------



## dangerousD (11. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit! Habe irgendwie keinen Bock, mein Auto freizukratzen  gehe hier vor der Haustür noch eine Runde drehen. Euch viel Spaß! 

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. Januar 2009)

Bevor der thread auf der 2.Seite verschwindet ...

Nachdem ich letzte Woche - Erkältung sei Dank - krank geschrieben war, soll es nächstes We wieder losgehen. (Werde am Do, Fr evtl auch eine kleine Runde drehen.)

Jmd. Lust auf eine kleine Tour? Forstwege rollen, niedrige HF, so ca. eine Stunde - hab' keinen Bock auf einen Rückfall.
Weiß selber, dass der Minitourenvorschlag nicht spannend klingt 
Samstag soll es regnen, daher eher der Sonntag.

Nur mal nebenbei: Der Song aus "Seasons" - Two Shoes von the Cat Empire ist klasse! Mellow aber doch ein Happy-Song


----------



## BHMDK (20. Januar 2009)

Muss mich für's WE direkt ausklinken (bzw nahezu für den Rest des Monats ).

Setze mich am Sonntag morgen in den Flieger und bin erst am Freitag 
30.1. wieder in der Gegend. 

Vielleicht habe ich im Hotel ja ein paar Spinning Bikes oder so, damit ich im Winterpokal nicht komplett den Anschluss verliere..... 

Also, viel Spass erstmal von hier und mal sehen, wann wir die Bike-Saison offiziell einläuten können.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (20. Januar 2009)

@ bhmdk: Du bist bis Ende des Monats in der Ferne? Da habe ich evtl. ja die Chance die "rote Laterne" abzugeben - falls du kein Spinning-Bike auftreibst .... 

Wann wir die bike-saison 2009 "offiziell" einläuten?
Startschuss war doch der 1.1.'09, oder?  - bin seither 1x gefahren 

@ all: Wer hat sich denn beim AS-bike-Marathon angemeldet? 

Habe heute (Dank ede) mal einen Blick auf die Seite des Veranstalters geworfen: Alle Plätze sind weg  
Nu kommt mir nicht mit dem Sprichwort ... dachte nicht, dass die Plätze schon im Januar vergeben werden. Da hättet ihr mich als rookie, in Sachen Marathon, gerne darauf hinweisen dürfen


----------



## ede paul (20. Januar 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Alle Plätze sind weg
> Nu kommt mir nicht mit dem Sprichwort ... dachte nicht, dass die Plätze schon im Januar vergeben werden. Da hättet ihr mich als rookie, in Sachen Marathon, gerne darauf hinweisen dürfen



 na nochmal Glück gehab wie  

Nein nicht ganz!!!!

Am 31. März wird die Anmeldung nochmals
geöffnet und die "wieder freien Plätze" vergeben!

Schnell in den Kalender geschrieben!!

Hoffe meine Anmeldung über Radsport Schlaich hat geklappt. Wurde nämlich auch erst am letzten WE quasi auf den letzten Drücker gemeldet.  Ne Bestätigung hab ich nocht nicht.


----------



## Libtech (20. Januar 2009)

Glück? Eher 

Ja, das mit dem 31.März habe ich auch gelesen.
Aber ab wann gilt das? 00.00Uhr? 
Ha, dann habe ich ja ein Argument um auf DSL6000 oder höher aufzurüsten, um schnell einen Startplatz zu ergattern


----------



## dichter84 (26. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit leutz,

ich hoff einige wissen noch wer ich binn

Nur mal so am Rande.. hat sich mal jemand von euch überlegt in Alp d´Heuz beim Megavalache mitzufahren? Ich und der Juli haben das schon siet längerem wollen uns evtl. für dieses jahr anmelden....

ich denke was der Megavalache ist  dürfte jedem bekant sein... 

wenn nicht--------------------->Bildungslücke!!

Also wenn jemand mal bock auf so nen DH-Marathon hätte, könnten wir da sicher was auf die Beine stellen. also meldet euch mal!

so long...


mfg       therealdichter84


----------



## ede paul (26. Januar 2009)

sind gerade in der Saisonplanung. Alpe d´Huez is mir fast zu weit. Hab das jedenfalls noch vom Skiurlaub als mächtige Fahrerei in Erinnerung. Mir wäre ggf. die Bike Attack, Lenzerheide näher. 
Was meint der Rest der Bergabfraktion hier??

By the way was macht das Projekt in Belsen? Wird das riesen Gerüst der Startturm oder was? Habs mir letztens angeschaut. Könnt ruhig mal per PN Info geben, wenn geschaufelt wird.


----------



## syrer (26. Januar 2009)

Geht klar und du fährst wie immer voraus, gell


----------



## dichter84 (26. Januar 2009)

Belsen krieg ich grad garned so viel mit... binn zusehr mit meiner schule beschäftigt.. Aber hast schon richtig gesehen, das wird der Startturm
Schaufeln geht warscheinlich hauptsächlich dann los wenn´s mal wieder wärmer wird...
ich meld mich dann auf jeden fall.

Heist das du warst mal in Alp D´Heuz zum skifahren?

wir habens uns deshalb gedacht, weil man da wohl ne karte kriegen kann wo man in der umgebung die ganze woche danach auch schon fahren kann.... Und so wie ich das seh is Alp d´Heuz immer noch die Krönung der DH-Marathons....

was habt ihr sonst so vor?

mfg   therealdichter84


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (26. Januar 2009)

jau war zum Skifahren dort, is aber schon ne Weile her. 

die weiteren Aktionen sind grad im werden, alles noch nicht wirklich fix. Über Himmelfahrt nach Leogang, Ende August an den Ledrosee, den Rest muss man sehen.

Aber es wird in jedem Fall WB und Todtnau (sofern die Strecke weiter betrieben wird) Ausflüge geben. Also stay tuned!


----------



## dangerousD (26. Januar 2009)

@ede

Für Lenzerheide melde ich mal Interesse an... allerdings ist da die Teilnehmerzahl immer recht beschränkt, und man muß sich rechtzeitig anmelden. Tipp: man kann dort auch außerhalb des Bike-Attack fahren, lohnt sich auch mal für einen Tagesausflug. 

Todtnau wird wohl nix mehr (Philip ist raus), Lac Blanc ist auf jeden Fall eine Alternative. B-Mais dürfte dieses Jahr auch aufgemöbelt werden, dort ist ja DM im Herbst. Wird also spannend...


----------



## dichter84 (11. Februar 2009)

Is hier grad tote hose oder was?

der Winter scheint euch ja mächtig mitgenommen zu haben... 
Lenzer heide hab ich noch ned so viel gehört, aber könnt mer durch aus mal in betracht ziehen. Ansonsten überlegen wir wegen nem Roadtrip richtung Schweiz rum..

Megavalache is halt irgend wie noch fast wie so nen Kindheitstraum von mir
Irgend wannnnn

Sonst was geht aktuell so bei euch? Ich muss dringend mal aud der Bude hier raus aber wenns dann konkret wird.... *gäääähn*

mfg


----------



## syrer (11. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,
hier geht echt mal nicht viel in letzter Zeit seit wohl alle auf der Fasnet zum .
Was haltet ihr von nem Bike Stammtisch,so einmal im Monat oder so ???????
Bisle treffen, ein Bierchen zischen und die Dollars in den Slip der Stripperin klemmen, oh ja 

Das letzte Treffen fand ich nämlich echt gut!!!

Gruß Syrer


----------



## Libtech (11. Februar 2009)

@ syrer: Wenn's nicht gerade ein Dienstag ist, klingt ein "Stammtisch" gut. 

Bringst du auch die Stripperinnen mit oder müssen wir Perücken aufziehen und uns die Dollars gegenseitig in die Slips stecken?  Ich wusste nämlich nicht, dass die Domäne so einen "Service" anbietet.

Wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser ist kann man es ja auch nach draußen verlagern. Outdoor, du weißt schon ... 
Grillstelle, Bierchen, Steaks, ... - ach ja, wird Zeit, dass es mal wieder wärmer wird. 

In den Faschingsferien geht's aber erstmal wieder zum Schneebrettfahren 

@ dichter/all: Ja, so ein Event wäre tatsächlich interessant. Erstmal aber viell. ein Tagesausflug oder so was in der Richtung.
Was sonst noch z.Zt. so geht? "Change". Ich versuche meinen Rückstand beim "Winterpokal" aufzuholen.  http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/227 (Ein Live-Ticker wäre nicht schlecht!)
Zumindest unser Ziel - nicht letzter zu werden - scheint erreicht zu werden. Bis Ende März ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit 

Freitag werde ich mal wieder die Trails hier ein wenig fahren. Hoffentlich ohne zuviel Eis - meine Schulter zwickt immer noch seit unserem N8Ride bei Syrer. Bin gespannt wie es sich mit 36/11, dank neuer Kurbel, fährt.

Am Wochenende gibt es auf jeden Fall eine längere Runde mit dem Krummlenker
Lust jemand mitzukommen? 

Also - langsam wieder aufwachen - erst November '09 darf der Thread wieder auf Seite 2 rutschen


----------



## Libtech (14. Februar 2009)

Nach trockener Straße sieht's ja nicht gerade aus. Also nix mit Krummlenker fahren.

Da es gestern genial (vieeeel Schnee; griffig) auf den Trails um die Burg war, folgt heute die Fortsetzung! Zumal es letzte N8 hier kräftig geschneit hat. (Noch mehr Schnee!) 

Start: 15Uhr - kurzfristig, ich weiß. Aber viell. liest es ja einer von euch rechtzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (14. Februar 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Was haltet ihr von nem Bike Stammtisch,so einmal im Monat oder so ???????
> 
> Gruß Syrer



 klingt mild!! Bin dabei! 

@libi: bin heute schon zeitig los. Da das Wetter ja ziemlich bescheiden und ich nur am futtern war, musste ich heute gleich raus und dem Bauchansatz zeigen was Sache ist 
Aus der GA Runde wurde dann ne KA Geschichte, aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## Libtech (14. Februar 2009)

Schnee hat es ja momentan genug ...

Was haltet ihr davon:
Mit Brett oder Ski auf dem Rücken Forstwege hochlaufen und dann runterfahren?
Gerne auch bei Nacht! 

Die Idee kam mir heute auf den Trails um die Burg herum.

Ein Auto wird bei Maria Zell geparkt. Das andere weiter unten, noch vor Boll. Anhänger für unser Zeugs hab' ich.

Von Maria Zell aus laufen wir hoch zum Zeller Horn. Von da an geht's runter. Flachpassagen müssen entweder schnell gefahren werden oder abschnallen 

Schlitten wird ebenso akzeptiert!

Der erste der unten ist gewinnt!

+ Fun
+ Ausdauer
+ Ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal
+ Glühwein in den Trinkrucksack?
- die Kanten könnten ein wenig leiden - minimal. Kommt auf das Fahrkönnen an 


Wettervorhersage: (Schneefall Mo+Di)

              So, 15.02.  Mo, 16.02.   Di, 17.02. 
Tiefst-
Temperatur    -7°C     -3°C              0°C 
Höchst-
Temperatur       0°C      0°C             2°C

Möglich: Sonntag, Montag oder Dienstag


----------



## ede paul (15. Februar 2009)

bin gerade auf ne Langlaufsession eingeladen worden, also gehts heut in die Loipe! 

Die Idee ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, aber ich lauf nicht in Skistiefeln aufs Zeller Horn  sorry. Tourenski hab ich keine. 
Das mag ja mit Softboots noch gehen, also ist das eher was für die Bügelbrett-Fraktion


----------



## Libtech (15. Februar 2009)

... die Skistiefel hängst (du um den Hals oder) an den Rucksack oder sie kommen in den Rucksack 

> Schlitten geht doch auch. War ernst gemeint 

Ich checke jetzt mal die Straßenverhältnisse vor der Haustür. Wenn's passt kommt der Krummlenker zum Einsatz.

Das Wetter ist ja zu geil!!!!!!!!!!

Viel Spaß in der Loipe!


----------



## Libtech (21. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen die Herren,

da niemand auf meinen "Trapper-Touren"-Vorschlag Lust hatte kommt hier ein neuer Vorschlag.
Glaube jedoch, dass auch dieser nicht auf großes Interesse stoßen wird 

Nachdem der ede bei seiner gestrigen "Tour" wohl den ein oder anderen Fluch - dank Eis -in den Wald hat schallen lassen, wird am 
Samstag oder Sonntag "Straße" gefahren!


----------



## ede paul (21. Februar 2009)

keine Strasse für mich....bin morgen Klettern


----------



## fsbelsen (24. Februar 2009)

Schneetour


----------



## ede paul (25. Februar 2009)

das sieht heftig nach Arbeit aus!! Wo issn das?


----------



## fsbelsen (25. Februar 2009)

Dat is in Talheim.
2-3 Kehren nach dem Wasserdingsbums.


----------



## ede paul (26. Februar 2009)

bin im Bilde. Biste dann ganz hoch auf die Alb und über den Dreifürstenstein runter oder wie? Respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsbelsen (26. Februar 2009)

Das war der Plan...  

Musste aber leider abbrechen 

Da war einfach kein durchkommen!!!
@Libi Mit nem Brett hätt man da bestimmt seinen Spaß gehabt 

Mal schauen wie es am WE ist.. Kohlbergtrail ist noch offen bei mir.


----------



## fsbelsen (26. Februar 2009)

Was geht eigentlich am WE?


----------



## Libtech (26. Februar 2009)

@ fs: Sag' ich ja, dass sowas möglich wäre. 

Kohlbergtrail mit dem bike oder Ski? 
Wetter am We wird relativ warm ...


----------



## Libtech (26. Februar 2009)

Samstag muss ich arbeiten gehen!  
Werde aber mit dem bike anreisen, dass es halbwegs erträglich wird 
Rückkehr dann gegen [email protected] 
Fahre um 6Uhr durch Bodelshausen - kannst dich ja dranhängen und ein Stück mitfahren, anschließend dann Trails fahren.

Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Denke mal, ich schlafe erstmal aus.


----------



## ede paul (27. Februar 2009)

hab noch nicht wirklich nen Überblick am WE, muss aber auf jeden Fall aufs Bike. Sa. Mittag könnte klappen. 
@fs: hast du schon einen Plan? Das Wetter soll ja nicht sooo schlecht werden.


----------



## fsbelsen (27. Februar 2009)

Am Sa kann ich nicht... wird bei mir So Nachmittag.
Hab ich aber noch nicht mit dem Minister geklärt 

@libi 6 Uhr   - ich hoffe das ich da noch schlafe


----------



## syrer (28. Februar 2009)

Wer geht morgen biken????

Hab voll Bock aber bei uns liegt noch so viel Schneematsch

Gruß syrer


----------



## Libtech (28. Februar 2009)

Ich geh morgen *früh* wieder auf den Straßen-Strich - der am Fahrbahnrand  
Oder geht sonst was? Schneematsch dürfte doch nix ausmachen, solange kein Eis da ist ... 
Wie sehen denn die Trails z.Zt. hier aus, ede/FS?
Minister hat für morgen Nachmittag, bei dem schönen Wetter, das Veto eingelegt.


----------



## ede paul (1. März 2009)

war gestern im Rammert unterwegs, das geb ich mir heut nicht mehr. Pfui Teufel, dann doch lieber Schnee als in Bächen zu fahren. Eis war kein Problem mehr aber die Dauerdusche von unten.....bäähhh...

Werde in ca. einer Stunde mein MTB artfremd einsetzen und ne Runde mit hohem Teeranteil machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. März 2009)

Hat dein MTB die artfremde Nutzung überstanden?

Immerhin hat es ja ordentlich Punkte für den WP gegeben. 
Unser Ziel, nicht als letztes Team im Ranking zu sein, wird erreicht werden. 

Ich gehe heute Nachmittag auch wieder eine Runde fahren. Allerdings gibt's dann von unten und oben eine Dusche. Frei nach Fred Astaire: "I'm _biking_ in the rain. 

Heute Abend, wenn noch Zeit vorhanden, folgt eine kleine Schrauber-Session.  
Vielleicht wird die sub10 erreicht ...

Was/Wo ist der Rammert?


----------



## ede paul (2. März 2009)

war jetzt gar nicht sooo artfremd. War zwar schon einiges an Teer dabei, aber nicht ausschliesslich. Nass ist man eh überall geworden. 

Rammert: Klick


----------



## Bube (2. März 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> ...Rammert: Klick



Auszug aus o.a. Seite:
"...gibt es auch im Rammert gut gekennzeichnete Wanderwege"

Was sind wir dort schon rumgeiirt.

Nur im Fall, das da jemand alleine hin will...


----------



## Libtech (2. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> Was sind wir dort schon rumgeiirt.



Und das trotz GPS? 

----------------------------

So, ich geh' nun raus. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auf einen Platz unter den ersten 200


----------



## Bube (2. März 2009)

GPS.....
Der Rammert ist als Naherholungsgebiet ein Entwicklungsland:
Ausser den Schotterautobahnen gibt es nur ganz ganz wenige Trails.
Die in der Karte eingezeichneten Wege existieren oft nicht oder hören 
nach einigen hundert Metern einfach auf. 
Aber, wie ich erfahren durfte,  auch eingefleischte Tübinger haben mit diesem schrecklichen Wald 
- zumindest um Mitternacht herum - ein Problem. 
Und da haben uns in der Finsternis die Satelitten doch etwas geholfen.

Jetzt aber raus,  Motto: Platz 200 

Grüße von den Winterharten an die freundlichen Jungs um Hechingen


----------



## ede paul (2. März 2009)

Bube schrieb:


> "...gibt es auch im Rammert gut gekennzeichnete Wanderwege"
> 
> Was sind wir dort schon rumgeiirt.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen.  
Keine Trails, ein Wegewirrwar das keiner blickt und alles sieht irgendwie gleich aus.....kaum Orientierungsmöglichkeiten. Gehöre also auch zu denen die schon mit dem Rad auf dem Rücken Querfeldein durch den Rammert geirrt sind. Immer mit dem Gedanken, da muss doch gleich ein Weg kommen 

Aaaber ich dachte es könnte etwas weniger Schnee liegen als auffer Alb bzw. dem HW1. War auch so, der Schnee kam uns als Bach auf den Wegen entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. März 2009)

Rammert - da will ich auch mal hin. Hat mich neugierig gemacht ... 
Ede, du hast ja jetzt 'nen "groben" Plan! 

Bin zurück aus dem Dauerregen. Hat trotzdem Laune gemacht. Mit richtigen Klamotten merkt man den Regen nicht. Dafür sehen die und der Krummlenker nun aus wie die Sau!
Neuentdeckung (zumindest für mich): Wusste gar nicht, dass Kern-Waagen in BL beheimatet sind 
In BL/Frommern waren welche ganz kreativ: Dort gibt es eine Ponderosi-Ranch! 

9 Punkte für das Team: Wir sind auf Platz 203!

Da geht noch mehr! Bald fällt die 200!


----------



## BHMDK (2. März 2009)

So Leute, jetzt melde ich mich auch wieder zurück - ist ja endlich wieder etwas Leben hier drin.

@libtech: der Rammert fängt direkt bei mir hinterm Haus an - auskennen tu ich mich aber auch überhaupt nicht.....

Also, lass uns mal den Platz 199 attackieren - unser momentaner Rückstand beträgt gut 20 Punkte - dafür haben wir noch fast einen Monat........ 

Gruß vom "bis vor kurzem noch Skiurlauber", der heute bis 19:00 Uhr im Büro für die Urlaubswoche büßen durfte


----------



## Bube (3. März 2009)

Hallo Hechinger Truppe,
Ihr habt uns ja auch schon zu einer tollen Ausfahrt verholfen:
Hat nicht jemand von eurer  Truppe einen Garmin ?
Hätte da nämlich doch eine super (Freitag-Nacht-)Runde im RAMMERT 
Mit Trails und einer schönen, gerade noch fahrbaren Waldwegabfahrt. 
Allerdings darf es noch ein wenig abtrocknen.
Denn es war bei uns schon naß; aber Schneeschmelze hatten wir nicht 
Und wg. Platz 200 für die "Ye olde dirty shakin' booties":
Der wäre nach einer solchen "Clubausfahrt" gesichert


----------



## Libtech (3. März 2009)

@ bube: Nein, einen Garmin o.ä. hat von uns niemand.
Aber ein Kompass ist vorhanden: Old-School 

@ bhmdk/all: Wenn der Rammert hinter deinem Haus beginnt, ist es ja ein Muss diesen einmal zu durchfahren! *Wann geht's los?* 

Falls ich heute Nachmittag nicht vor Müdigkeit tot umfalle, geh ich noch ein paar Pünktchen sammeln. 
Gestern dauerte die Schrauber-Session bis um 01.30Uhr. Die Waage stoppte bei 10,12Kg  
Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist aber noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## ede paul (3. März 2009)

meine Waage stoppt bei 15,8kg. 

Dat gibt Bums und ist stabil.....


----------



## BHMDK (3. März 2009)

In meinem Fall müsste der Leichtbau erstmal oberhalb des Sattels beginnen. 
Vorher brauche ich mir übers Bike- Gewicht erstmal keine Gedanken machen.

Im Rammert kenne ich mich allerdings auch nicht so richtig aus, Garmin habe ich auch nicht - vielleicht kann Michael ja nur mal ein paar "Eckdaten" weitergeben, so dass wir versuchen können, uns da durch zu wurschteln 

Mal sehen, wie das in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen hinhaut......

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Bube (3. März 2009)

...kann auch Daten für GoogleEarth schicken...


----------



## Libtech (3. März 2009)

@ bube: googleEarth haben wir  

@ ede: Bums in den Beinen ist auch gut 

Habe das große bike nun auch mal an die Waage gehängt: 14,98Kg 
Die Rennfeile kam heute Abend auf 9,97Kg mit allem Drum und Dran inkl. Fahrradcomputer und neuerdings auch Barends. Ziel unter 10 erreicht. 
In ca. <2 Wochen wird das finale Gewicht feststehen.

Leichtbau ist es aber nicht wirklich: Schließlich soll das Ding ja halten, alltagstauglich sein und den Charakter beibehalten 
Sonst hätten von Beginn an andere Teile verwendet werden müssen 
Und die Speichensticks sind immer noch dran


----------



## Bube (4. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bube: googleEarth haben wir   ...





Bilder der Tour:



 

 




Und unten angehängt der Track.
Bei Fragen fragen 

(Finde es seeeehr schwieirig, mit GE sich auf der Tour zu orientieren... habe deshalb obige Bilder beigefügt)


----------



## ede paul (4. März 2009)

na ihr kommt ja rum wie Falschgeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (4. März 2009)

@ bube: Danke für die Bilder und den Track. Ich freue mich schon auf's Herumirren


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2009)

Wir sind auf Platz  195!!!


----------



## Libtech (8. März 2009)

Gratulation uns allen  

Zwei Ziele:

1) Platz 195 nicht mehr hergeben (max bis 200)

2) Den 180. Platz ins Visier nehmen!


----------



## Libtech (16. März 2009)

*Yes! Platz 185!* 

Da geht noch mehr! 

Mo-Do wird das Wetter gut - also in die Pedale treten, treten, treten!

--------

Obwohl das Wetter für das We nicht besonders wird, sollten wir demnächst mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour einplanen. Anfang April geht die Saison ja "offiziell" wieder los.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem sagenumwogenen  Rammert aus?

--------

Dann wäre da noch der von Syrer vorgeschlagene "Stammtisch". Bisher hat sich da ja auch noch nicht viel getan.

-------->
Also: 
1) Kräftig in die Pedale treten
2) Gemeinsame Tour fahren. Gibt massig Punkte auf das WP-Konto
3) Stammtisch


----------



## ede paul (16. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Obwohl das Wetter für das We nicht besonders wird, sollten wir demnächst mal wieder eine gemeinsame Tour einplanen. Anfang April geht die Saison ja "offiziell" wieder los.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem sagenumwogenen  Rammert aus?



Waren gestern im Rammert.....
Sobald der Schnee oben geschmolzen ist ist für mich der blöde Rammert jedoch wieder tabu. Ich will wieder Trails rocken....
Also wenn, dann die nächsten noch feuchten Wochen.




Libtech schrieb:


> Dann wäre da noch der von Syrer vorgeschlagene "Stammtisch". Bisher hat sich da ja auch noch nicht viel getan.



Mach mal einer ne Ansage!! Bin wie gesagt dabei.


----------



## Libtech (16. März 2009)

@ ede: Wohl eher den Rammert "gestreift", als in die Tiefen des feuchten Rammert eingetaucht, oder? Sooo dreckig saht ihr nicht aus. 

Ja, wäre mal wieder fein ordentlich fahren zu gehen. HW1 und Konsorten sind leider noch nicht wirklich drin. Daher ja auch mein Vorschlag. 

"Mach' mal einer 'ne Ansage." > Alles außer Dienstag


----------



## dangerousD (16. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Wohl eher den Rammert "gestreift", als in die Tiefen des feuchten Rammert eingetaucht, oder? Sooo dreckig saht ihr nicht aus.
> 
> Ja, wäre mal wieder fein ordentlich fahren zu gehen. HW1 und Konsorten sind leider noch nicht wirklich drin. Daher ja auch mein Vorschlag.
> 
> "Mach' mal einer 'ne Ansage." > Alles außer Dienstag



Mittwoch ab 17.30 bei mir vor der Haustür - der HW5 im Schönbuch ist bestens befahrbar. Sofern man keine Schlammallergie hat...


----------



## Libtech (16. März 2009)

Ein Stückchen davon? 





Schlammallergie - weit entfernt 

17.30 am Mi passt nicht wirklich. Wäre gerade mal 2.5 Std zu Hause, um dann wieder die gleiche Strecke mit dem Auto zurückzufahren ...
Wie schaut es denn am We aus? (Donnerstag würde noch am ehesten unter der Woche passen.)

Am Mi wollte ich eigentlich direkt nach dem nach Hause kommen eine Tour fahren - die Sonne soll ja scheinen


----------



## dangerousD (17. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ein Stückchen davon?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/305684
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ein Stück davon... hin und zurück 

Donnerstag gern nochmal - komm' einfach vorbei, gleiche Zeit. 

Am WE will ich die Snowboardsaison ausklingen lassen (muß meine neuen Bindungen noch einfahren) und gehe Sa/So aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in Flims/Laax in die Berge. *Mitfahrer sind willkommen!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (17. März 2009)

@ dd: Wenn das Wetter am Do wie heute wird, halte ich es nicht bis 17.30Uhr aus! Habe schon ab 11Uhr "Feierabend"  Da zieht es mich gleich auf das Ratt! 

Lass uns dann doch einfach das Wochenende am 28/29.3 ein bisschen durch den Schönbuch heizen!

Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## Libtech (19. März 2009)

@ dd: Da das Wetter heute fein war, musste ich heute Mittag gleich auf Radl. 
Wir können, falls es bei dir passt, das übernächste We festhalten. Sozusagen als WP-Abschlussfahrt 
Dir viel Spaß in Flims 

@ all: Wie schauts dieses Wochenende aus? Punkte für den WP!


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Da das Wetter heute fein war, musste ich heute Mittag gleich auf Radl.
> Wir können, falls es bei dir passt, das übernächste We festhalten. Sozusagen als WP-Abschlussfahrt
> Dir viel Spaß in Flims
> 
> @ all: Wie schauts dieses Wochenende aus? Punkte für den WP!



Ich war auch nochmal unterwegs - der Wald wird immer trockener  Übernächstes WE ist OK, Samstag dann - Sonntag teste ich Trails in Heidelberg 

Fahre jetzt doch nicht nach Flims, sondern teste mit einem Kumpel das Berner Oberland. Freu' mich schon 

Bis denne 

der D


----------



## Libtech (22. März 2009)

Nachdem unser Team dieses We kräftig (für unsere Verhältnisse) Punkte eingefahren hat, müssen wir kommende Woche nocheinmal alles geben. Letzte Woche des WP.

Da das Wetter in nächster Zeit alles andere als gut wird, muss der innere Schweinehund überwunden werden!  Lässt sich jmd. motivieren? 
Wie siehts aus? Di-Do? Mit oder ohne Lampe! 
Samstag gehts ja, sozuagen als Abschluss, zum dd in den Schönbuch.


----------



## BHMDK (22. März 2009)

Steht der Samstag definitiv? Für einen größeren Teil der Truppe????
Müßte mal checken, ob mich da nicht einklinken kann, bevor ich dann wieder 14 Tage mehr oder weniger von der Bildfläche verschwinde.

Zum Thema Stammtisch: kriegen wir diese Woche was hin? Soblad die Uhr umgestellt ist, wird es eh wieder interessanter, Abends die Bikes auszureiten, aber bis dahin (also kommende Woche ) wäre es ja schon nochmal Zeit, zumindest einmal zusammen zu hocken. 
Treffpunkt irgendwie passend für alle, notfalls bei mir 

Also, lasst mal hören...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (23. März 2009)

Auch wieder zurück aus Bern... statt mit dem Board war ich aber mit den Bikes unterwegs. Gestern schön Singletrails heizen, heute dann mein Ion erstmals in diesem Jahr ausfahren auf dem DH in Biel. Zucker! 

Tja, im Schönbuch seid Ihr alle herzlich willkommen. Von meiner Seite aus zumindest. Das mit den Wanderern müssen wir irgendwie regeln  Tipp: bei schlechtem Wetter sitzen die zu Hause. Vielleicht genügt das ja als Motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (23. März 2009)

Wie wärs wenn wir am Donnerstag nen Stammtisch abhalten??? Im Titty Twister

Domäne fällt flach da hat sich der ede schier mit dem Oberkellner geprügelt 

Vorschläge bitte 

cu syrer


----------



## Libtech (24. März 2009)

Gibt es im Titty Twister sowas hier? 





Anschließend ein NightRide?
Mit der ganzen Leuchtkraft ist auch für bhmdk der Trail hell ausgeleuchtet 

Ich habe mal vor heute Abend so gegen 17.30/18Uhr auf eine 1Std Tour starten. Noch ist Motivation vorhanden - aber ist auch gerade mal 9.20Uhr 

Wenigstens soll das Wetter bis zum Wochenende milder werden.
Ab nächster Woche kommt höchstwahrscheinlich der Frühling 

Hoffentlich sind dann die Winterdepressionen zu Ende


----------



## ede paul (24. März 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Domäne fällt flach da hat sich der ede schier mit dem Oberkellner geprügelt
> cu syrer



Ach komm, wie wenn ich jemanden schlagen würde...... Gewalt ist doch keine Lösung!!

Ich denke Domäne/La Paz, wäre schon die Richtige Location, oder??? 

Alternativen:
- Delicasa Mössingen (super Biergarten)
- Krokodil Mössingen
- Wunderwerk, Hechingen City Park Gebäude

Jedoch wäre mir der Mittwoch deutlich lieber.


----------



## Libtech (24. März 2009)

Mir ist alles recht. So lange ich keine nackten Affen sehe 

Mittwoch, Domäne nebendran das  La Paz - ebenso die Alternativen. 

Ist heute Abend 17.30 einer von euch spontan?


----------



## ede paul (24. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend 17.30 einer von euch spontan?



bin klettern.....


----------



## BHMDK (24. März 2009)

.... bin wetterfühlig 
Daher ist auch der Biergarten im Delicasa zumindest für diese Woche "nicht ideal". 
Hätte am Freitag Baby-Dienst, sonst diese Woche okay (oder wir treffen uns nach dem entscheidenden Teil des Baby-Diensts bei mir). Paar Flaschen Woiza habe ich bestimmt noch übrig....


----------



## Libtech (24. März 2009)

- Klettern gibt 2 Punkte
- wetterfühlig sein nicht 

Da nun hier wieder die Sonne scheint - nicht wie Rottenburg Graupelschauer vom Himmel fällt - dreh ich 'ne Runde. 

Also Mittwoch oder Freitag? (mit anschließendem N8Ride? Falls man nach den Woiza dazu noch in der Lage sein sollte ...)


----------



## syrer (24. März 2009)

Mittwoch ist ja schon Morgen, mh da hab ich leider keine Zeit, sorry
Dann bleibt nur noch der Freitag, was gibts denn zum Essen BHMDK????

Ich nehm den großen Dönerteller gell

syrer


----------



## fsbelsen (24. März 2009)

Freitag hätt ich auch Zeit; würd auch mit dem bike anreisen


----------



## rcyeti (24. März 2009)

Servus! 
@BHMDK: Dönnerteller ist nicht so mein ding, gibts bei Dir auch Filet Mignion?  
Mittwoch ist mir etwas zu kurzfristig, aber Freitag könnten wir schon was machen. Wobei die Schneelage in Albstadt momentan nicht so wirklich zum Biken animiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (24. März 2009)

Ok Leute, ich fühl da geht noch was.Ich bring noch fünf Kumpels mit viel Durst mit

Hat der BHMDK auch ne fette Anlage oder muß der ede da das Mikro in die Hand nehmen


----------



## ede paul (25. März 2009)

also Fr. müsste bei mir auch klappen. 

Werde aber keinen Alleinunterhalter mimen.


----------



## Libtech (25. März 2009)

Kein Alleinunterhalter? Schade. 

Für eine Grillsession, die dann mal bei wärmeren Wetter stattfinden kann, bringe ich dann meine Gitarre mit. 
Da du ja Didgeridoo, Keyboard, Gitarre spielen und singen kannst, werde ich dich dann einfach mal unterstützen. Bist dann kein Alleinunterhalter mehr. 

- Um wieviel Uhr steigt die Party?
- Was sollen wir zum Essen mitbringen - oder gibts einen guten Pizza/-Thaiservice in Bdhsn?
- Rahmenprogramm? Bike-DVDs, Musik, Wein & W ..... 

Keine Sorge. Wird nicht ausarten. Wir sind ja alle zivilisierte Menschen. Und da Kleinkinder im Haus sind, versteht es sich von selbst. 
-------------
Hat heute Nachmittag/Abend jmd. Lust bei Regen zu fahren? 
Wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker und ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben noch ein wenig zu wachsen


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

ich als (nicht mehr ganz) Neu-Balinger wollte mal fragen wie es so mit euren Touren aussieht!

Wie lang und wie "heftig" sind die denn so?
Ich arbeite mich nach langer Pause wieder ins Thema "MTB" rein und kämpfe zZ noch ein wenig mit den Höhenmetern, die es bei mir im Ruhrgebiet und Umgebung so nicht gab! 

Würde mich gerne ein wenig ranarbeiten und dann mal bei euren Touren hinzustoßen!


----------



## syrer (25. März 2009)

Willkommen [email protected],

kein Problem die Touren sind sehr überschaubar und für jeden zu bewältigen, so lange ich hinterher komme kommst Du auch hinterher. 
Bei uns bewegen auch einige 15 Kg Enduros da geht es dann gemächlich zur Sache Viel wichtiger ist es das es Spaß macht.....

Gruß syrer


----------



## ede paul (25. März 2009)

Servus [email protected], willkommen!! 
Kann mich Syrer nur anschliessen. 

@syrer: 15kg Enduros???  Wohl eher 17kg


----------



## syrer (25. März 2009)

Ich glaub der ede sollte sich mal dringend ne neue Waage kaufen. Seine billige Taiwan Waage zeigt bei meinem Ghost 17,scheiß drauf Kg an

War ja wohl klar das des nicht lange ein Geheimnis bleib gell

@ BHMDK was geht jetzt am Freitag ??? steht das Angebot noch oder müssen wir in der Domäne die Bedienungen verpritschen.

cu syrer


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2009)

Ich werd dann mal noch 1-2 Wochen üben  Dann meld ich mich so ab Ostern mal zu einer "Eingewöhnungrunde" an 

Habt Gnade!!!


----------



## syrer (26. März 2009)

Servus Leute,
hab heut Mittag schlecht Wetter und sitz daheim rum und entspanne mich

Am 4/5 April ist Saison-Opening in Wildbad ich werd auf jeden Fall am 5 April dort sein und wenn es Lawinen schneit

Wer geht mit ???????


Cu syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. März 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> hab heut Mittag schlecht Wetter und sitz daheim rum und entspanne mich
> 
> Am 4/5 April ist Saison-Opening in Wildbad ich werd auf jeden Fall am 5 April dort sein und wenn es Lawinen schneit
> ...



@syrer
Hatte mein Saison-Opening schon am Montag in Biel (CH) bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und staubtrockener Piste  Zum Thema: an dem WE habe ich Besuch und leider keine Zeit...

@all
Die Einladung für Samstag steht noch immer. Ihr müßt Euch nur trauen... Wetter ist halt nicht so prall, aber das kennen wir ja aus den letzten Wochen und Monaten nicht anders. Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, ab 11 Uhr würde passen.

Cheers

der D


----------



## rcyeti (26. März 2009)

Servus [email protected], wilkommen!

@Syrer: prinzipiell wäre ich dabei , gleich mal meine neue 66 einfahren. Mal sehen wie es sich vom Wetter noch entwickelt, da liegt ja noch Schnee.

@BHMDK: das Volk wird unruhig, wie siehts aus mit Freitag?  Oder müssen wir alle doch zum Affen die Nipple twisten?


----------



## BHMDK (26. März 2009)

Also,

hatte tierisch viel Besuch im Geschäft, daher ging bis jetzt nix. 

Freitag geht klar.  Muss nur noch die angekündigten Woiza besorgen.  Wer würde denn kommen??? 

Vorschlag: gegen 20:00 oder kurz danach. Dann ist der Babydienst auch schon erledigt und die Zwerge sind "aufgeräumt"  
Sollte jemand so laut  sein, dass sie wieder aufwachen, darf derjenige dann fürs Wieder Einschlafen sorgen (dient gleich der Abschreckung für Nachahmer  ).

Für Verpflegung müsstet Ihr in diesem fall halt selber sorgen, da ich damit dann vermutlich schon fertig bin.... 

@ Libtech: Thai???? Auf dem Kaff????? Areyouf****ingkiddinme???  Pizza hätten wir, zwar vom Griechen  aber nicht schlecht.....

Also, lasst mal kurz hören, wer morgen die weite Reise auf sich nehmen will.

Bis denn

Dirk









rcyeti schrieb:


> Servus [email protected], wilkommen!
> 
> @Syrer: prinzipiell wäre ich dabei , gleich mal meine neue 66 einfahren. Mal sehen wie es sich vom Wetter noch entwickelt, da liegt ja noch Schnee.
> 
> @BHMDK: das Volk wird unruhig, wie siehts aus mit Freitag?  Oder müssen wir alle doch zum Affen die Nipple twisten?


----------



## syrer (26. März 2009)

Endlich BHMDK,
also ich komm, brauch nur noch die Adresse fürs Navi

@dangerous d:Iich kann am Sam nicht da mein Tretlager noch übelst am Arsch ist- muss ich erst richten.

cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (26. März 2009)

@BHMDK: Bin dabei! Bringe auch ein bischen Bikeporn mit.

@DD: mangels fehlendem Fahrradtransort kann ich am Samstag nicht. Wünsch euch viel spass.


----------



## fsbelsen (27. März 2009)

@ Dirk freu mich schon aufs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (27. März 2009)

@ bhmdk: Also bis 20Uhr+ 
              Bikeporn kommt auch mit. 

@ rcyeti: Von AS bis Hch fährst du mit dem bike. Dann wird das Yeti aufgeladen und zusammen mit dem Rocky zu dd transportiert. Der Rückweg funktioniert umgekehrt. Bis zum Zellerhorn hoch würde ich dich auch begleiten!

@ dd: Also von meiner Seite passt es. Wetter ist egal. (naja, fast). Sollte nicht unbedingt regnen - wird es aber wohl, zumindest leicht.
Wir brauchen Punkte!  Der 180. Platz sollte doch drin sein? 

@ syrer: Brauchst du ein Shimano HT II ? Hab noch ein gebrauchtes, aber gut erhaltenes hier rumliegen. Sollte zwar mit der XT Kurbel in der Bucht verkauft werden, aber daran scheitert der Verkauf bestimmt nicht.


----------



## dangerousD (27. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Also von meiner Seite passt es. Wetter ist egal. (naja, fast). Sollte nicht unbedingt regnen - wird es aber wohl, zumindest leicht.
> Wir brauchen Punkte!  Der 180. Platz sollte doch drin sein?



Dann sieh' mal zu, daß Du heute abend noch Mitfahrer motivieren kannst. Wir brauchen noch eine Zeit - meine Nummer hast Du ja. Ansonsten fragst Du die nette Frau aus Deinem Telefon


----------



## Libtech (27. März 2009)

Ein guter Stammtisch war das   

Konnte aber leider keine motivieren - sind wohl zu wetterfühlig 

Aber nochmals: Auf geht's Jungs - Platz 180! Regenjacke an und los - beim Duschen wird man doch auch nass! Und da sogar bis auf die Haut 

Melde mich morgen dann per Tel. Sagen wir um 12Uhr bei dir?


----------



## Libtech (28. März 2009)

Moin moin, also hier regnet es aus vollen Kübeln - da jagt man nicht mal einen Hund vor die Türe. Leichter Regen ist ja okay, aber das grenzt ja an einen Landregen. 
Ich schau mal wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. Vielleicht bessert es sich ja bald?  Melde mich bis 12Uhr nochmal per sms.

Gruß
T.

PS: *Will jetzt Früüüüühling! *


----------



## Libtech (28. März 2009)

So, der Regen hat sich seit heute Nachmittag verzogen (nur noch nass von unten) - ich starte gleich auf einen N8Ride nach Balingen/Ostdorf. 

Für morgen sagt die Wettervorhersage minimalen Regen für Hechingen, keinen Regen für Ammerbuch.

Bhmdk, du hattest ja auch Sonntag beim Stammtisch vorgeschlagen. 

Also: 
a) @ DD, falls du morgen Zeit hast, könnte man den Plan von heute auf morgen übertragen. 
Noch jmd. anderes Interesse im Schönbuch zu fahren?

b) Falls DD keine Zeit hat, wie wäre es mit einer Runde in unseren Gefilden?

Schönen Abend


----------



## dangerousD (28. März 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> So, der Regen hat sich seit heute Nachmittag verzogen (nur noch nass von unten) - ich starte gleich auf einen N8Ride nach Balingen/Ostdorf.
> 
> Für morgen sagt die Wettervorhersage minimalen Regen für Hechingen, keinen Regen für Ammerbuch.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei... war heute nur Schwimmen. Im Hallenbad - da war es sauberer als im Wald, wo man sicher auch hätte schwimmen können 

Wenn Ihr Euch morgen aufraffen könnt, dann aber etwas eher - so gegen zehn. Ich könnte wohl auch früher, aber libi ist ja mehr der Spätaufsteher  Bin offen für Vorschläge!

Cheers

der D


----------



## Libtech (29. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> dann aber etwas eher - so gegen zehn. Ich könnte wohl auch früher, aber libi ist ja mehr der Spätaufsteher



Schau mal auf die Uhr - bin wach, ausnahmsweise


----------



## ede paul (29. März 2009)

@ libi: sorry SMS zu spät gesehen. Dennoch merci! 

Werde heute nen Bike Service Tag einlegen und gegen später noch ne Runde klettern gehen. Euch viel Schbass....


----------



## dangerousD (29. März 2009)

Servus 

Geduscht und mit Essen im Bauch kann ich jetzt das Foto reinstellen. War eine schöne Runde mit Premiere für Tobi's Leichtbaurakete: diese wurde erstmals auf Wurzeln und im Schlamm bewegt 

Ach ja, nebenbei gab's insgesamt 16 Punkte für unser Teamkonto!

Der Tobi und das D...


----------



## BHMDK (29. März 2009)

Hi allerseits.

Habe gestern nochmal Indoor-Punkte gesammelt und mich heute mal wieder ans Joggen gewagt......

Vermutlich war es das von meiner Seite mit WP-Punkten...... Es fehlen nur noch 5 oder so auf Platz 180, so dass wir deutlich besser sind, als ursprünglich befürchtet 

Gruß an alle und bis hoffentlich bald mal auf dem Bike.

Der ungefährliche Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (29. März 2009)

Ja, war eine standesgemäße Einweihungsfahrt. Trotz Leichtbau ist nichts gekracht  
Das nächste Mal nehme ich aber da Fully mit _Flatpedals _- die Wurzeltrails (+ Massen an Schlamm) haben's in sich 
Dann ist auch die "Killersenke" drin 

Bis Di muss Platz 180 gehalten werden! Mo und Di ist nochmal fahren angesagt.


----------



## dangerousD (29. März 2009)

Die 180 haben wir geschafft  - war gerade noch ein bißchen Wandern, das geht auch auf's Konto! Morgen und übermorgen noch ein bißchen Sport treiben, dann halten wir die 180 auch!


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Können ja meine Punkte mit verrechnen! So als "bald mal Mitfahrer"!


----------



## BHMDK (29. März 2009)

@ [email protected]: Hallo ersmal........ 

Na dann her damit, diese Idee hätten wir mal ein paar Monate früher gebraucht  Dann wären wir garantiert im 2-stelligen Bereich gelandet.....

Da ich erstmal unterwegs bin, langt es mit viel Glück noch einmal zu einer Runde ums Hotel - oder vielleicht gibt es ein Fitness-Center.

Für die erste Outdoor - Runde langt es mir hoffentlich am Osterwochenende - lasst doch mal hören, wer wann wie wohin fährt.....

Bis denn
Dirk


----------



## Bube (29. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ... Morgen und übermorgen noch ein bißchen Sport treiben, dann halten wir die 180 auch!



uuups:
Heute letzter Tag WP


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2009)

Meine Idee war vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber...
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/noteam

Nächsten Winter dann!!!


----------



## Libtech (29. März 2009)

Hmmm ... sowas?? Der ist ja tatsächlich zu Ende!  

Da bin ich wohl mit der Anmeldung zum AS-Marathon durcheinandergekommen 

Egal, schön wars! 

PS:
Welcome [email protected] - endlich jemand aus Balingen! 
Unser "Einzugsgebiet" erweitert sich.


----------



## Libtech (31. März 2009)

Pffff, das war ja heute was mit der Anmeldung zum AS-Marathon.
Erst tat ewig die Seite nicht, dann funktionierte sie irgendwann am Nachmittag mal wieder. 
Anschließend gleich auf die Bank zum Schalter, dass die Überweisung gleich gemacht wird. 
Doch was sagt die nette Dame zu mir? "Abgebucht wird erst morgen früh.
Alternative für Sofort-Überweisung: Der Automat für Überweisungen."
Gesagt getan! Jetzt mal schauen, ob ich auf der Meldeliste erscheinen werde 

Was geht die Woche? Geht was die Woche?
Temperaturen, Licht, Trailverhältnisse sollten jetzt für alle kein Hindernis mehr sein.

Vorschlag: Mittwoch (N8ride), Donnerstag, Freitag und das Wochenende sowieso


----------



## fsbelsen (31. März 2009)

@Libi da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Hatte mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen bei der Meldung zum AS Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (31. März 2009)

Morgen muss ich passen, bekomme Besuch. Hatte heute Urlaub und war mich einsauen. Hab noch ziemlich viel Eis unter die Räder bekommen. Vom Schlamm nicht zu reden. Der Trail vom Dreifürstenstein runter war halbwegs trocken mit super Grip. Yeahh...endlich mal wieder nen Trail rocken......endlich!!!


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Kann Ede nur zustimmen!
Ich hab mich gestern eingesaut wie selten!

Auf der Waldautobahn war zT noch Eis und der Trail den ich gefunden habe war matschig, glitschig!

Aber in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen sollten die Temperaturen das hinkriegen!


----------



## Libtech (31. März 2009)

Oh ... sind die "höher"gelegenen Trails doch noch nicht so perfekt?
Im Schönbuch war alles schon schöööön matschig 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Aber in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen sollten die Temperaturen das hinkriegen!



Das spricht doch für kommendes Wochenende?! 

PS:
Seit der WP Pokal zu Ende ist, habe ich Motivationsschwierigkeiten zu fahren. Vielleicht fehlt die Herausforderung: Kein kaltes/schlechtes Wetter mehr 
Würde er noch laufen, würde ich jetzt mein Radl packen und noch fahren gehen. 

Was kann ich da nur tun? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2009)

Sollte der Arbeitsgeber nix dagegen haben werde ich mich morgen wohl auch dazu zwingen ne Runde zu fahren


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2009)

Kurzes Schönbuch-Update: fast trockene Trails  Der Unterschied von gestern zu heute war schon enorm, mal sehen, wie es morgen ist  Bzgl. Motivation kann ich nix sagen - ich gehe halt einfach in den Wald zum Rad fahren  Das kann ich immer tun, morgens, mittags oder abends - und manchmal sogar zwischendurch


----------



## Libtech (31. März 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Das kann ich immer tun, morgens, mittags oder abends - und manchmal sogar zwischendurch



Ich dann auch. Ab dem 6.4. 2 Wochen lang 
Das wird dann mein "Trainingslager" im LK Zollernalb, Tübingen, Sigmaringen, Freudenstadt, Rottweil, Bodenseekreis.
Straße und Wälder 

Motivationsprobleme habe ich nicht wirklich. Hoffe die Ironie war zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (31. März 2009)

Jetzt stellt euch nicht so an wegen dem bisschen Schnee und Matsch
Seit froh das man bei uns auf der Alb endlich mal wieder seit Monaten die Farbe Grün sieht 
Am Weekend wird das Wetter super genial, genau richtig um Bad Wildbad zu rocken

Auf nen N8ride hätte meine Hope auch mal wieder Bock aber mein Tretlager knarrt wie Sau ,mal schauen vielleicht am Freitag 

Gruß syrer


----------



## ede paul (1. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt euch nicht so an wegen dem bisschen Schnee und Matsch
> Seit froh das man bei uns auf der Alb endlich mal wieder seit Monaten die Farbe Grün sieht Gruß syrer



die Ansprüche sind 300hm weiter oben bei den Bergvölkern einfach andere  

Musste echt staunen was da im Wald noch für riesige Schneehäufen liegen. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Also ich würd ggf. über einen "Almabtrieb" im Herbst nachdenken. Bei uns unten ist schon Frühhhhling!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mal gucken wie die Verhältnisse am Höchst und Böllart so sind!


----------



## rcyeti (1. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Auf nen N8ride hätte meine Hope auch mal wieder Bock aber mein Tretlager knarrt wie Sau ,mal schauen vielleicht am Freitag
> 
> Gruß syrer



Eine Niteride würde Spass machen!  

Bis zum Freitag ist mit sicherheit sogar Albstadt schneefrei, hättet Ihr Lust mal bei mir die Gegend zu beleuchten?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Höchst hatte oben beim Trailbeginn noch Schnee! Hab sogar nen Beweisfoto!


----------



## Libtech (1. April 2009)

@ rcyeti: Ich bin dabei 

@ [email protected]: Du hast EIN? Beweisfoto? 

@ aka: Bitteschön  Bilder von heute.














Raichberg





Raichberg




Raichberg




Maria-Zell




Was für 'ne geile Halfpipe. 




In den Baum abgehoben, als ich eine Pause machte. 




Maria-Zell




Achtung: Fliegende Hexen haben hier keine Durchflugsberechtigung.




Fast staubtrocken.




Ab 793hm gibt es Schnee&Eis ... alles was drunter liegt, ist fahrbar. 
Die "spaßigen" Trails liegen aber höher bzw beginnen dort.




Eis




Fleckerlteppich

*>* *Es dauert noch ein bisschen, bis alles fahrbar ist*.

Fahrzeit: 69 Minuten. Macht 4 Punkte


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2009)

Deine Höhenangabe passt!
"Mein" Trail hatte oberhalb von 790hm Schnee 
Gut das der nicht viel höher beginnt.


----------



## aka (1. April 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ aka: Bitteschön  Bilder von heute.


Danke  
Ich glaube da warte ich noch ein wenig.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

@libtech: das bin ich ja noch schuldig!






Wer weiß wo das ist?


----------



## Bube (2. April 2009)

Abschnitt des Kantentrails unterhalb des Raichberg, Seite zum Killertal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. April 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Höchst hatte oben beim Trailbeginn noch Schnee! Hab sogar nen Beweisfoto!



Hast dich selber verraten, Maik 

@ bube: Ist ein bisschen weiter südlich.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

Du kennst den Trail, oder?


----------



## Libtech (2. April 2009)

Den Grashalm links vorne im Bild habe ich erkannt. 

Nein - im Ernst - ich kenne den Trail nicht. In/um Balingen bin ich bisher nur auf den Straßen gefahren; mit dem Krummlenker.

Denke aber alle hier sind gespannt, ihren Horizont auch Richtung Balingen zu erweitern. Mit dir als Guide


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2009)

Wenn ich mich mit meiner neuen Heimat vertraut gemacht habe und mit euch mal nen paar Runden gezogen hab, werden wir sicher auch mal in BL heizen 

Allerdings kann ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich Touren anbieten, nur Feierabendrunden bis jetzt!


----------



## ede paul (3. April 2009)

Öhhhm geht heut Abend was N8ride technisch?  Gibt es konkrete Pläne???

Ansonsten könnten wir ja auch auf morgen Mittag was ausmachen


----------



## ede paul (3. April 2009)

was macht denn die Schneelage auffer Alb??


----------



## rcyeti (3. April 2009)

Tach die Herren!

Da die Resonanz zur N8ride eher mager ausgefallen ist, hab ich mich schon darauf eingestellt dies zu verschieben. Ausser ihr besteht vehement drauf 

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## Libtech (3. April 2009)

Moin Männers,

bin eben vom Mittagschlaf erwacht 

@ rcyeti: Wie gesagt, bin dabei! Mach einen Vorschlag. Schließe mich ede an: Wie ist denn die Schneelage da oben auf d'r Alb? Oder wir fahren nur Schotterwege - die müssten ja frei sein.

@ ede: Heute N8Ride oder morgen eine Tour - passt beides 

Das Wetter spielt ja von nun an mit! 

Einfach Vorschläge hier bringen, oder kurz per sms 

Falls rcyeti morgen Mittag Zeit hat +Schneelage) können wir dort oben ein wenig rumcruisen. Oder noch heute N8 

Bis dann!

PS: war gestern N8 meine Haigerloch Runde fahren: 1.27Std > macht 5 Punkte


----------



## ede paul (3. April 2009)

war dann vorhin mit meiner Süssen noch auf der Salmend. Kapelle und hab mein Big-Bike ins Auto geworfen um den Dreifürstenstein runterzuknattern. Musste ja testen ob für Wildbad alles passt 

Morgen wär ich dabei, ausser wir starten doch morgen früh nach Wildbad durch. Gehe aber davon aus dass es bei So. bleibt.

Daher Vorschlag: morgen mal Richtung Öschingen Abfahrt so gegen 13Uhr bei mir. Da dürftes es schon schöööön warm sein. Bin aber natürlich auch für andere Gefilde zu begeistern. Gerne auch mal beim Yeti.

Also lasst hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (3. April 2009)

Richtung Öschigen klingt gut.

Da aber RcYeti (nach wie vor?) Transportschwierigkeiten hat (zzz) sollte man vielleicht in/um AS bisschen radln ... oder RCYeti?
Schotterwege sind laut Auskunft seinerseits fahrbar. Ab und an Schnee&Eis. 

Ich bin jedenfalls flexibel was den Ort angeht. Öschingen, Albstadt, ... 

Könnten wir was an der Zeit machen?
Um 13 Uhr ist es schön warm, stimmt - aber auch mitten am Tag.
Wie wäre es mit _vormittags _(jaja ich weiß) oder _so um 16/17Uhr+._ Da isses immer noch warm


----------



## Libtech (4. April 2009)

N'abend oder Morgen allerseits,

13Uhr ginge nun doch. 

N8
Tobi


----------



## ede paul (4. April 2009)

Hi Tobi, hab grad beschlossen ne grosse Bike-Putzaktion zu machen. Daher wird 13Uhr knapp. Lass uns einfach telefonieren. Handy ist am Start!
Bin ansonsten bis 18:30 flexibel. Ab da hab ich dann wieder Programm.
Bis später!


----------



## Libtech (4. April 2009)

Alright, wir funken


----------



## rcyeti (4. April 2009)

Hola Hombres,

muss mich für heute ausklinken, hab noch einiges zu erledigen und somit reichts mir nicht für ne sinnvoll tour.

Die AS Trails zeige ich euch gerne mal, da gibts saftige Höhenmeter.  Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.


----------



## BHMDK (4. April 2009)

Naechste Woche waere gut, da bin ich dann auch wieder dabei und Hoehenmeter habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht genug erwischt.

Gruss
Dirk



rcyeti schrieb:


> Hola Hombres,
> 
> muss mich für heute ausklinken, hab noch einiges zu erledigen und somit reichts mir nicht für ne sinnvoll tour.
> 
> Die AS Trails zeige ich euch gerne mal, da gibts saftige Höhenmeter.  Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (4. April 2009)

Bei mir ist das Radln heute ausgefallen - Dank Auto.  Am Montag kommt der ADAC-Abschleppwagen ... 
Ich erzähls euch dann mal beim gemeinsamen Radln oder per pm.

Die nächsten Tage muss ich zwangsläufig mit dem Velo unterwegs sein ... 

Wir können ja hoch auf den Raichberg und uns dort mit RCY treffen?


----------



## BHMDK (8. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es denn aus in den nächsten Tagen? Mein Trip zur Insel der Geisterfahrer   ist heil überstanden, so dass ich jetzt erstmal für ein paar Biketrips bereit wäre.

Wer hat wann Zeit zu fahren (und verkraftet meine alte Kiste noch ein paar Wochen als Begleitfahrzeug???)?

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (8. April 2009)

Habe meinen "Truck" wieder selbst repariert! "It's never over in a Rover." 

Fuhr die letzten Tage (warm) mit Klimaanlage umher .. was ich besser nicht hätte machen sollen.

Habe eine saftige Bronchitis und höre mich schlimmer an als ein Kettenraucher beim Husten. Von den Schmerzen in der Brust ganz zu schweigen.
Ist doch zum :kotz: Da radelt man im Winter und kaum wird das Wetter gut ... naja. 
Zum Glück hab ich noch bis zum 20. April frei.

Also, vor dem Wochenende läuft bei mir nix. _Vielleicht am Samstag oder Sonntag. Ich werde Bescheid sagen._

Aber es gibt hier ja noch andere Spezis


----------



## ede paul (8. April 2009)

@libi: wat war nu?? Und gute Besserung!!

@dirk: die Osterplanungen sind in vollem Gange! Aber ich sach mal, da geht was!!


----------



## BHMDK (8. April 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> @libi: wat war nu?? Und gute Besserung!!
> 
> @dirk: die Osterplanungen sind in vollem Gange! Aber ich sach mal, da geht was!!



Na das klingt doch gut.
Wäre goil, wenn da was klappt. Ostermontag hätte ich EXTREM viel Zeit


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2009)

Servus Jungs,

würde gern mit Euch mal wieder eine Runde drehen, bin aber erst ab 20.04. wieder im Ländle... naja, der Sommer ist ja noch lang.

Cheers

der D


----------



## Libtech (8. April 2009)

@ ede: Dankschön.  Heute habe ich mich mit Paracodin betäubt, sonst hätten wir keine Kurbel montieren können - gell, Syrer 
Was am Truck war? Du hast PN  

@ all: Mal schauen, ob ich bis Ostermontag wieder fit bin. Habe hier sämtliche Mittelchen zur Einnahme 
Vielleicht sollte ich zum Doc und mir noch einen Asthma-Spray holen ... das haben doch alle biker


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2009)

Da "mein" Trail jetzt gut fahrbar ist (schnee-, eis- und matschfrei) und mein Rad soweit repariert, werde ich die Ostertage nutzen um mich weiter ranzutasten!

Sollten in der Woche nach Ostern schon was Richtung Feierabendtour (sprich was kleineres) geplant sein?! Dann melde ich hier mal Interesse an!


----------



## BHMDK (11. April 2009)

Hallo.

Fährt jemand am Montag morgen eine Runde mit???
Habe mit rcyeti ausgemacht, eine Runde irgendwo Himberg/Raichberg oder sozu drehen. 
Mitfahrer erwünscht. ede ist bereits abgemeldet, wegen Family (habe am morgigen Sonntag genau das gleiche Thema und kann deshalb nur am Montag).

Ansonsten mal einFeierabend-Tour???

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2009)

Kann zu Montag leider noch nix sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (11. April 2009)

Montag passt.  
Höre mich nur noch wie ein _Baby_-Walross an  

Morgen gibt es dann nach einwöchiger Pause erstmal eine kleine Testrunde.  

Von Di-Do bin ich weg. Evtl. kann ich am Do Abend auf eine Feierabendrunde mit. Ab Fr. bin ich hoffentlich wieder ganz fit + Zeit ist auch vorhanden


----------



## rcyeti (12. April 2009)

Hallo,

wann wollt Ihr morgen starten? Sollen wir uns am Himberg treffen? Der Trail ist schön trocken 
Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## Libtech (12. April 2009)

10Uhr oder später?


----------



## BHMDK (12. April 2009)

so Leute, 
der Familienrat  hat zweimal getagt; bei Frank und bei mir. .....
Wir fahren um 9  bei Frank los in Richtung Alb (langsam,  schliesslich ist das ja meine erste Outdoor-Reise in diesem Jahr) 

Das heißt, wir "hoffen" gegen kurz nach 10 an der Himberg- Hütte zu sein, dort ein betriebsbereites Sauerstoff- Zelt vorzufinden  und nach einer nicht allzu langen Pause wieder weiter zu können.

Da - Rcyeti   -die Trails oben gut aussehen, können wir uns den "Abstieg" über Thanheim überlegen und gegen 12:30 wieder unten sein..... @maikel, das sind dann so etwa 40km, also vermutlich ganz gut machbar (mal sehen, was ich morgen Abend nach dem Selbstversuch dazu sage.....)

Passt das so???????? Wer ist dabei???????

Gruß
Dirk

PS: Freitag könnte ich übrigens für eine Feierabend- Runde einplanen....


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2009)

Dann erwarte ich mal nen Bericht! 

Meine Familienoberhaupt hat beschlossen das ich morgen zum Bodensee darf. 

Freitag - Feierabend klingt gut!


----------



## Libtech (12. April 2009)

@ bhmdk: Also, dann sagen wir ca. 9.15Uhr an der Brücke bei Schlatt, wie letztes Mal auch. (9 Uhr, ihr seid ja irre )

Sauerstoff-Zelt - tssssssss - hast doch spinning gemacht 
Aber falls es dich beruhigt: Ich war seit einer Woche nicht mehr auf dem Bock und morgen nehme ich den Mittelgewichtsbomber mit. 
Die neuen Bremsscheiben am Leichten (habe mich nach Beuren hoch shuttlen lassen ) haben auf nur 200hm die Bremsbeläge auf komplett "Null" abgefräst. Am Dienstag muss ich erstmal neue bestellen... Semi-metallene - hoffe die halten 

@[email protected]: Am Bodensee war ich heute. Ist doch schön! Großen Erdbeerbecher  Wenn du lecker essen willst, empfehle ich dir das Riva in Sipplingen, beim Bahnhof. Italiener, normale Preise und Terrasse direkt am Seeufer.  Promenade nach links und rechts (wie das bei 'nem See so ist) mit Spielmöglichkeiten für die Kleinen, falls vorhanden.

Also, bis morgen - achja - FROHE OSTERN euch allen


----------



## rcyeti (12. April 2009)

Also gut, dan sehen uns dann an der Hütte!


----------



## BHMDK (12. April 2009)

@libtech: 9:15 Uhr ist wohl ein wenig knapp, oder? Da besteht die Gefahr, dass wir das Sauerstoffzelt schon vor dem Albaufstieg brauchen werden. 
Frank will uach sein "schweres Gerät mitnehmen, ich habe im Moment ja nur eine Wahl.
Wenn die Posts im Canyon - Wartezimmer so ansehe, bin ich mehr als gespannt, wann ich mein neues Bike dann tatsächlich kriegen werde......

Bis morgen dann.

@ede, warst Du heute unterwegs? Wo? 
Sonst jemand Zeit am Freitag???

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2009)

Also wenns am Freitag klappt planen wir ne Runde für leichte Räder und ihr kommt alle mit den schweren Geräten!!! 

Spielplatz brauch ich "noch" nicht. Die Kleine braucht noch nen paar Wochen bis sie das Licht der Welt erblickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (12. April 2009)

@ biäitsch: Dann verlängern wir auf *9.30Uhr*. Bis ihr eintrefft wird es sowieso 9.45 - wenn ich mich an das letzte Mal entsinne ... 
Ich vertreibe mir die Zeit an, nicht under, the bridge dann schon. 

Zeit am Freitag habe ich.

@ rc: Häng dann schon mal den ZIEL-Banner oben an der Hütte, zwischen 2 Bäumen, auf. Sauerstoff-Zelt wird in der Hütte eingerichtet inkl. Defibrillator 
Ach, und bitte vergiss die 2 hübschen Krankenschwestern nicht 
Physios sind auch okay. 

bis morgen


----------



## Libtech (13. April 2009)

Feststellung unsererseits: Die Alb muss 2009 höher geworden sein ... uff


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2009)

Hätte gerne mitgelitten! 
Bin aber lieber den Tipp mit Riva in Sipplingen gefolgt!    

Wie stehts denn nun mit Freitag?


----------



## syrer (13. April 2009)

Hey Leute,
melde mich von Torbole zurück und zwar in einem Stück mit nur ein paar Abschürfungen und ner zerrissenen Short
Bin aber für Ausfahrten bereit

cu Tobi


----------



## Libtech (13. April 2009)

Willkommen zurück; an einem Stück


----------



## ede paul (14. April 2009)

@syrer: welcome back, hoffe du hast nette Touren gefunden.

@BHMDK: müsste bis Ende der Woche wieder fit für ne Runde sein, nachdem Ostern für mich eher frustig war. Das Wetter und dann ne Bronchitis. Zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (15. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits.....

Muskelkater irgendjemand??? Erstaunlicherweise ging es bei mir . Muss aber ganz klar bestätigen, dass die Berge deutlich höher und steiler sind, als letztes Jahr.....

Freitag klappt bei mir jetzt leider doch nicht, aber Samstag Mittag hätte ich Zeit für eine Runde Thanheim Trail oder so. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (16. April 2009)

Muskelkater - was ist das? 

Am Freitag soll es eh regnen ... Daher werde ich einfach aus dem Fenster schauen und wenns "gut" aussieht eine kleine Runde drehen.

*Samstag* - klar, da geht was! Soll auch nichts Nasses von oben kommen. Thanheimer Trail klingt gut 

@ ede: Schau, dass du bis dahin wieder fit bist - gute Besserung!

@ all: Dass die (teuer) erkauften Funzeln kein "Schattendasein" bis nächsten Herbst führen müssen, kam mir folgende Idee: Fullmoon Rides oder (danke RCYeti): *Midnight Madness*  
Start ist jeweils bei Sonnenuntergang. Wenn einem zufällig Haare wachsen oder er den Mond anheult, müssen die anderen eben schneller fahren 

Samstag, 9. Mai 2009
Sonntag, 7. Juni 2009
Dienstag, 7. Juli 2009
Donnerstag, 6. August 2009
Freitag, 4. September 2009
Sonntag, 4. Oktober 2009
Montag, 2. November 2009
Mittwoch, 2. Dezember 2009
Donnerstag, 31. Dezember 2009


----------



## syrer (16. April 2009)

Jo Libi, endlich mal einer der seine Lampe mal wieder einsetzen will........ da muss ich mit

Es lebe Swissstop Bremsbeläge, die bringen jede Bremsscheibe zum glühen zumindest bei meiner Avid
war ne gute Investition 
Freitag und Samstag geht bei mir nichts mit biken 

cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (16. April 2009)

Der erste Midnight Madness Termin würde von mir aus richtig gut passen  Somit könnten wir die Burg von unten beleuchten 

Bin am Samstag dabei. Gleicher Treffpunkt wie letztes mal?


----------



## BHMDK (17. April 2009)

Hi Leute.

Also prickelnd wird es wohl nicht mit dem Wetter, aber wurscht. Morgen Mittag muss sein 

@Ramon. Gleicher treffpunkt ist okay - wann? 3pm ok? Würde für mich recht gut passen.......

Sonst noch jemand am Start??
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (17. April 2009)

habe Sa. und So. Kletterkurs....


----------



## [email protected] (18. April 2009)

Also Wetter ist zu mies und nachdem ich gestern meinen Hometrail runtergerutscht bin werde ich heute nicht aufs Rad gehen, lohnt IMHO nicht!

Nächste Woche nach Feierabend mal jemand Lust ne kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## rcyeti (18. April 2009)

Servus!
Da die Highlights der geplannten Tour doch etwas zu rutschig sind, werde ich mich ausklinken.


----------



## Libtech (18. April 2009)

Alright, bin auch draußen. 
Nächste Woche soll das Wetter wieder besser werden


----------



## dichter84 (19. April 2009)

So leutz, es ist geschafft! Der Dirtpark in Belsen nährt sich der Fertigstellung! Wir haben jetzt die Woche heftig gebaggert und geschaufelt und es kann sich echt sehen lassen! Das einzige was noch nicht ganz fertig ist is der 5 meter hohe startturm weswegen bis jetzt nur die kleinen Dirts befahrbar sind, aber das wird auch bald voll.
Wenn das wetter passt, wird nächstes wochenende der Zaun fertiggestellt, dann is die anlage auch "assi-sicher" Was noch zu tun bleibt sind viele feinarbeiten sowie eben der Zaun, shapen etc.. Jede helfende hand ist also herzlich wilkommen! und bikes nicht vergessen, wir wollen ja auch eure meinungen und anregungen hören! Ich werd demnächst noch nen foto machen dass ihr euch auch mal nen bild davon machen könnt.

..ansonsten, see ya on the park!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (19. April 2009)

ja geil hab mir grad euere Fortschritte angeschaut! Schaut gut aus 
Da bringt Ihr mich in echte Gewissensbisse. Soll einer in meinem Alter noch ein Dirtbike oder gleich ein Marathonhardtail kaufen. Immer diese Entscheidungen 

Zaun? Wer ist den hier die oberste Instanz? Privat, TVB oder ein anderer Verein???

Lass mal ne Nachricht hier, wenns wieder ans Schaufeln geht.


----------



## Libtech (19. April 2009)

@ ede: Gewissenskonflikt? Einfache Lösung: Hol' dir beides! 
Bin auch am Überlegen was tun, wenn meine neue Arbeitsstelle sooo nah da dran ist   
Aber wie ich schon in Gomaringen feststellen musste, ist das Durchschnittsalter der Dirtbiker bei ca. 15/16J bis max.25J 
Da hamm' wir nix verloren   

@ dichter: Ich schaus mir morgen gleich mal an.


----------



## ede paul (20. April 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Aber wie ich schon in Gomaringen feststellen musste, ist das Durchschnittsalter der Dirtbiker bei ca. 15/16J bis max.25J
> Da hamm' wir nix verloren



Hast ja recht, ich vergess einfach viel zu oft, dass ich stramm auf die 40 zugehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dann spring mer halt mit dem Big Bike!!


----------



## BHMDK (20. April 2009)

@ Tobi: angesichts Deiner künftigen Arbeitsstelle empfehle ich erst mal den Abschluss einer kulanten und großzügig ausgelegten Diebstahl- Versicherung bevor es weitere Bike- Investitionsplanung geben sollte 

Wo in Belsen habt Ihr den Dirtpark denn gebaut?? 
Reine Neugier  Ich bin vermutlich auch doppelt so alt wie der Durchschnitt 



Hat jemand am morgigen Dienstag gegen halb 6 oder 6 Zeit für eine nicht allzu ausgeprägte Feierabend- Tour?? 

Außerdem Sonntag morgen - entweder ab 9 am Forum oder von mir aus auch separat; Ziel Raichberg und Thanheim oder so......

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## dichter84 (20. April 2009)

ach, ich geh auch auf die 30 zu und fahr noch dirt... man machts ja für den spass und ned zum posen...
sowieso ist es nie zuspät um mim dirten anzufangen!

wenn ihr mit big bikes kommt müsst ihr aber auch die big airs mitnehmen.... 8 meter flugweite!

Der Dirtpark ist direkt neben dem Skatepark über die strasse, hinter den bäumen... müsstest eich den Startturm sehen können 

Geschaufelt wird warscheinlich nächsten samstag wie gesagt, ich werd aber vorher nochmal aktuelle info geben..

Zur obersten instanz... bis jetzt noch wir selber. Wollen uns dem TVB anschließen als eigene abteilung, die haben aber noch nix konkretes von sich gegeben. Mal sehen wie des wieter geht. Zaun is halt wichtig wegen versicherung und den ganzen assis dies nunmal leider in mössingen gibt und sowas als optimalen gammelplatz ansehen. und dann versifft des halt sofort. andere biker sind natürlich immer wilkommen!

gibts bei euch noch keine dirtbikefahrer?


----------



## dangerousD (20. April 2009)

@dichter84

Einen gibt's  Wobei mir BMX-Tracks eher liegen...

@all
Da die meisten von Euch ja eh' mit Federweg unterwegs sind - für Sonntag ist ein Ausflug nach Beerfelden in den dortigen Bike-Park geplant. Da ist Federweg angebracht  Hat jemand Bock?


----------



## BHMDK (22. April 2009)

Hoi allerseits,

faehrt jemand am Wochenende?? Ich plane mal den Sonntag morgen ein - zur Not um 9 am Forum, aber gerne auch anderweitig.....

Allerdings schaffe ich - wegen Kids und so - den Trip zum Bikepark sicher nicht....

Also, falls jemand was plant, lasst doch mal hoeren....

Gruss 
Dirk


----------



## syrer (22. April 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag bei ner Kommunion und werd Kuchen in mich rein schaufeln.
Viel Spass beim Shreddern


----------



## Libtech (22. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Shreddern



Dir viel Spaß beim Kuchen shredden 

@ dd: Danke für die Einladung. Beerfelden liegt ja im Odenwald. Das ist ja ne ganze Ecke ...... 

@ bhmdk: ... daher fahre ich vor der Haustür. Wo? Raichberg, Zoller, Belsen (habe es noch nicht geschafft mir den Dirtpark anzusehen) ... oder mal 'nen Abstecher Richtung Balingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. April 2009)

@bhmdk: versuche am So. 9 Uhr am Forum zu sein. Will aber mal nix versprechen. Da ich Fr. und Sa. im Donautal die Finger lang ziehen werde und nicht weiss wie mein körperlicher Zusand am So. ist. 
Kann auch sein ich bevorzuge dann eine gemütliche Runde mit meiner Süssen.

@dd: merci für die Info, zwei Tage klettern und dann So. noch heftigst bergabfahren wird mir too much.

Melde mich dann kurzfristig wg. Aktivitäten am So.


----------



## syrer (25. April 2009)

Wer geht am 1 Mai mit nach Wildbad?????


----------



## rcyeti (25. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer geht am 1 Mai mit nach Wildbad?????



Ich hätte Lust!


----------



## fsbelsen (25. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer geht am 1 Mai mit nach Wildbad?????



Ich hab Zeit und Lust


----------



## rcyeti (25. April 2009)

BHMDK und ich haben für morgen wieder eine Albtrauf+Thanheim Runde  im Visier, war letztes mal echt gut. Hätte noch jemand Lust?
Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## Libtech (25. April 2009)

Morgen, Sonntag.

Wie schauts aus, bekommen wir was auf die Reihe?

Tour1:
Würde mir gerne mal den dirtpark in *Belsen *ansehen. Von dort aus könnte man ja dann weiter nach Beuren hoch und Richtung Schlatt/Jungingen>Raichberg und über den Zoller nach Hause.

Tour2: Erstbefahrung 
Nach *Bisingen*, hoch auf die Alb bzw nach Streichen, 
a) wieder zurück

b) weiter hoch zum Zitterhof, Stich, Zollersteighof, ...

Tour3? Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen 


Gruß und vielleicht bis morgen?! 

Gehe nun erstmal (mit Funzel im Gepäck) eine kleine Runde fahren, nachdem mich mein ISG am unteren Teil der Wirbelsäule einigermaßen wieder in Ruhe lässt 

Edit: OHHH, Doppelposting !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (25. April 2009)

Also, 

dann schlage ich mal eine Tour 3 vor: treffe mich mit rcyeti kurz nach 10 am Himberg - wir testen die Thanheim - Abfahrt nochmal 

Vorher - 9 Uhr - bin ich dann mal am Forum, checken, ob sonst noch jemand mit will.
@libtech: wenn Du Dich einklinken willst, einfach kurze SMS an mich morgen früh - die Brücke in Schlatt würde als Treffpunkt wieder passen, aber 15 min langen uns da nicht 

@all: wer sonst noch Zeit und Lust hat, 9 am Forum odfer ein paar Minuten vorher bei mir....

Ciao
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (25. April 2009)

Also, dann um 9.40Uhr an der Brücke


----------



## Libtech (26. April 2009)

Schöne Tour, bei schönem Wetter 
Übrigens, das erste nach dem Nachhausekommen war: Ashima runter, Magura wieder drauf 

*Kommende Woche solls ja regnen ... egal. Feierabendrunde(n)?
Di, Mi/Do?*

Sonnigen Sonntag,
T.


----------



## ede paul (26. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer geht am 1 Mai mit nach Wildbad?????



Bin dabei!


----------



## syrer (26. April 2009)

Servus Leute,
na das find ich echt klasse..... hätte nicht mit so vielen Zusagen gerechnet,geil
Jetzt fehlt nur noch einer mit ner dicken Kiste .......aber irgendwann wird auch er nochmal mit gehn.

Hab mir den VDO Z3 Computer raus gelassen, konnte ihn bisher noch nicht testen aber montiert und einsatzbereit  ist er. Schaut aber echt schick aus das Teil.... bin mal auf die PC Auswertung gespannt.

Na dann bis spätestens Freitag für die Bergabwärtsfahrenden.

cu syrer


----------



## dangerousD (26. April 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> na das find ich echt klasse..... hätte nicht mit so vielen Zusagen gerechnet,geil
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch einer mit ner dicken Kiste .......aber irgendwann wird auch er nochmal mit gehn.



Na auf wen spielst Du denn da an?   Habe meine dicke Kiste heute in Beerfelden ausgeführt, ist ganz lustig dort und definitiv auch anfängergeeignet. Anfahrtszeit von Herrenberg aus ca. 1h45min - hält sich also auch im Rahmen. Momentan gibt es ein Bus-Shuttle Fr+Sa+So, man kann aber auch hoch schieben. Für die Fitness  Die haben wir am Samstag in Überlingen auch schon strapaziert - 65km, ca. 1.500hm bei schönstem Wetter, mit Blick auf Bodensee und Alpen. Nette Singletrails gibt es da  

Ach ja, zum Thema: 01.05. klappt bei mir nicht, habe Besuch...

Zum Thema dicke Kiste: vom 21.-24. Mai sind wir in Bischofsmais - der Geißkopf ruft. Da zur gleichen Zeit das DirtMasters in Winterberg ist, dürfte der Park recht leer sein. Nur für den Fall, daß von Euch jemand Lust hätte...  (@libi: Das ist dann aber weiter weg als Beerfelden, gell  )


----------



## syrer (28. April 2009)

Hey Leute,
war von euch schon mal jemand am Bolberg in Richtung Willmandingen Undingen aufm Albtraufweg unterwegs????
Waren gestern und haben echt mal nen schicken Trail gefunden 

cu syrer


----------



## ede paul (29. April 2009)

kenne nur den Trail vom Bolberg in Richtung Genkingen Skilift. Ein echtes Sahnestückchen.


----------



## BHMDK (29. April 2009)

Tja, da stellt sich doch nur die Frage ob man diese beiden super Trails nicht irgendwie auf einer Wochenend-Runde verbinden kann 


Sind die Trails auch GT-tauglich oder muss ich damit warten, bis ich genug Federweg habe (könnte schnell gehen, hängt von der Aussage aus Koblenz ab). 

In diesem Zusammenhang: ist jemand am WE da? 1. Mai Wildbad - habe ich mirgekriegt, da wir aber Besuch haben, bin ich nicht dabei. Sa und/oder So hätte ich aber Zeit, daher lasst mal hören....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2009)

alle Trails sind GT tauglich 
Wie sollte ich sonst mit meinem Zaskar da runterkommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (29. April 2009)

Du kennst mein GT nicht - 
das hat nämlich eine Sonderausstattung in Form eines ziemlich wackligen Hinterbaus......


----------



## ede paul (29. April 2009)

also ich hätte da ne nette Feierabendrunde ausbaldovert, der die goilsten Trails um Öschingen miteinander verbindet. Ca. 2h und 30km. 
Start wäre der Wanderparkplatz in der Nähe des Freibads. 
Zeig ich euch gerne, auch mal am Wochenende, lässt sich beliebig erweitern. 

WE muss ich noch checken gehe aber davon aus mal ne Ausfahrt zu machen!


----------



## syrer (29. April 2009)

Ja ede, du hättest einfach vom Bolberg in Richtung Undingen weiter fahren müssen und hättest nen fetten Trail zum heizen gefunden, echt lecker das Ding. Kannste aber am We vergessen da es wahrscheinlich von Wanderern wimmelt und der Trail zum Teil unübersichtlich und sehr schmal ist.Bei Gegenverkehr wirds echt eng.

Ich hab am Sonntag Zeit für ne gepflegte Tour. Aber bitte nicht schon um 9 Uhr in der Früh da ich am Samstag noch in die Disse geh.

Cu syrer


----------



## syrer (29. April 2009)

An die Downhiller unter uns, wohin gehn wir nun am Freitag ?????

Nach Bad Wildbad ?.......................oder................................. nach Todtnau ?

Das wird echt ne schwierige Entscheidung Leute


----------



## ede paul (29. April 2009)

Hmm also ich würd nach Wildbad. In Todtnau wird am Eröffnungstag sicher der Bär steppen. Zumal nach der Ungewissheit der letzten Wochen. Oder was meint Ihr?

Todtnau macht nicht dicht......yupiee!!!


----------



## dangerousD (29. April 2009)

Servus 

am Freitag klappt es bei mir nicht, aber Samstag geht es zum Felix nach T-NOW  

Und noch mal die Erinnerung: 21.-24.05. 4 Tage DH fahren in Bischofsmais!


----------



## rcyeti (29. April 2009)

Hatte die Entwicklung bei Todtnau nicht mehr verfolgt...coole News! 
Ich passe mich der Mehrheit an...


----------



## dichter84 (30. April 2009)

So jetzt gibts mal wieder news aus Belsen!

Also am Samstag ab 10 wird weitergebaut, wenn jemand kommen will..

Ansonsten hier mal nen nettes kleines Pic

auf baldige fertigstellung!


----------



## rcyeti (1. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Wollte nur kurz kommentieren dass die zwei englischsprachingen Kollegen die uns heute in Bild Waldbad über den Weg gelaufen sind ein ziemlich coolen Job haben:

http://www.yeticycles.com/#/videovault/Featured/2008RiderBioBlenkinsop/

http://www.yeticycles.com/#/videovault/Featured/2008RiderBioGwin/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (1. Mai 2009)

N'abend,

seems you've had a pretty awesome time in BW  - Epic day, dudes?

Einen coolen job haben die beiden wohl definitiv, wenn man sich den Clip ansieht - aber dafür haben wir noch alle Zähne im Mund  

Wie schaut es mit Sonntag aus? Gerne eine FR-Tour, aber nicht um 9 Uhr. Schließe mich da Syrer an


----------



## syrer (2. Mai 2009)

Ja yeti die hätt ich ganz gern in Aktion gesehen die zwei Jungs.

Ich und ede hatten mal so um 12 Uhr ausgemacht, das entspricht doch deinen Vorstellungen oder Libi? Wollten uns am Öschinger Freibad treffen und dann die trails um den Bolberg unsicher machen. Was meinst du???
Yeti, BHMDK, [email protected] was meint Ihr ????

Gruß syrer, der jetzt arbeiten geht.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2009)

Die Yeti-Jungs!!!
Kann sein, dass ich die vor nen paar WOchen schon mal in Wildbad gesehen habe?
Hab da nen paar Fotos vom BikeX mit 2 nahezu identischen Yeti-Piloten. Teamräder, Trikots,... und guter Fahrstil 

Morgen 12Uhr? Muss ich gucken, ich hab mir gestern ne Felge heißgebremst und das Ventil dabei vom Schlauch gerissen 
Muss nun erstmal das komplette Rad neu bestücken.
Felgenband kaufen, Schlauch (besseren) holen und ggfs. nen anderen Mantel.

ICh melde mich dann heute abend...


----------



## ede paul (2. Mai 2009)

@syrer: 12 Uhr passt. Weisste was, ich komm einfach zu Dir hoch. Dann können wir gemeinsam ab Melchingen starten. Ist ja wurscht wo man einsteigt und fahren muss ich eh. 

@libi: wenn du dabei bist komm einfach auf gegen halb zwölf zu mir und lass uns gemeinsam fahren. 

@[email protected]: kannst natürlich ab Ofterdingen auch mitfahren. Schick ggf. deine Handy Nr. als PN dann geb ich dir die Adresse durch. Oder Kontakte Libtech, vllt. könnt Ihr dann gemeinsam ab Hechingen fahren.

Wär toll wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammenbekommen. Bis dann....


----------



## Libtech (2. Mai 2009)

Sooo zurück aus Ulm, und die ganze Zeit war der PC an ........ tseee  Da sieht man mal, wie wichtig das hier ist.

Wir waren auch am Blautopf ... da gibt es bestimmt ein paar nette Trails ...  Nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. 

@ bhmdk: Und was habe ich da gesehen??? Ein Nerve Am, gefahren von einem Italo-Rider, der dort zusammen mit 2 weiteren rumgecruist ist. 
Hast du heute Erfolg in Winterlingen gehabt?

Also zu morgen:
- Jo, Melchingen passt. 

RcJedi kommt zu mir nach Hch, und wir fahren dann nach Melchingen hoch bzw treffen uns vorher beim Ede. Okay Ede+Ramon?
Oder gibt es von der Fahrstrecke für Rc und mich was geschickteres um nach Melchingen zu kommen...?

@ Rc/ede: Da Treffpunkt und Zeit Melchingen bzw 12 Uhr ist, sollten wir um ca. 11.15Uhr (Ein- u. Ausladen etc.) ab Hechingen starten. 
Wir wären dann gegen 11.30Uhr+ beim Ede.

@maikdabike: Das GT ins Auto und ab nach Hch, Ofterdingen oder gleich nach Melchingen


----------



## dangerousD (2. Mai 2009)

Todtnau rules! 



Wie immer ein Traum... ein bißchen zu trocken, aber super geil!!! Das war eine Saisoneröffnung nach Maß... und alle Wurzeln sind immer noch da, wo wir sie letztes Jahr zurück gelassen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (2. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Rc/ede: Da Treffpunkt und Zeit Melchingen bzw 12 Uhr ist, sollten wir um ca. 11.15Uhr (Ein- u. Ausladen etc.) ab Hechingen starten.
> Wir wären dann gegen 11.30Uhr+ beim Ede.
> 
> @maikdabike: Das GT ins Auto und ab nach Hch, Ofterdingen oder gleich nach Melchingen



@ libi: jau passt!!! werde euch freudig um 11:30 in Ofterdingen erwarten!! 

@ DD: alles gut in Todtnau? Strecke ok? Gehe mal davon aus dass übern Winter nichts gemacht wurde oder?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2009)

Kann mir wer mal die Zieladresse per PN schicken?


----------



## rcyeti (2. Mai 2009)

@libi: Ok, geht klar!


----------



## syrer (2. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute dass wird mal wieder ne tolle Ausfahrt ich freu mich.
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter auch packt auf jeden Fall mal die Regenjacke ein.

Bis morgen dann 

syrer


----------



## syrer (3. Mai 2009)

Das war spitze was wir heut unter den Stollen hatten

War mal wieder ne klasse Tour 

cu syrer


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

Ja Jungs, danke für die super Tour!

Eure Bremse


----------



## dangerousD (3. Mai 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ DD: alles gut in Todtnau? Strecke ok? Gehe mal davon aus dass übern Winter nichts gemacht wurde oder?



Felix hat zwei Wochen harter Arbeit rein gesteckt, um die Strecke wieder fahrbar zu machen. Alles in Top-Form, nur einige Anlieger waren noch etwas weich... aber das setzt sich alles noch.

@all
Dann muß ich demnächst ja mal wieder bei Euch vorbei schauen, um eine Runde zu drehen. Aber nur, wenn es danach auch einen Gegenbesuch gibt. Hier sind inzwischen die Folgen der Geldmacherei - äh, sorry - des Holzeinschlags beseitigt. Abgesehen mal von den grobgeschotterten Schneisen und einigen tiefen Furchen... d.h. ich kann wieder eine Runde von 45 - 50km anbieten, mit mehr als 20 - 25km Singletrails. Falls mal jemand Bock auf sowas hat


----------



## Libtech (3. Mai 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Das war spitze was wir heut unter den Stollen hatten



Da braucht man nichts anderes, um so ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern, wie wir es hatten... 

@ dd: Gerne, komm einfach vorbei. Der Gegenbesuch wird folgen 

@ all: Wir haben zwar heute darüber geredet, aber ich bring es auch für die Mitlesenden wieder in Erinnerung:

*9. Mai - 1st MidnightMadness​*Wo: Raspberry Mtn  Wann: 19Uhr*??* Was: BBQ + biken mit vollem Bauch.  Auch _ohne _Lampe mögl., da der Mond scheint+wir genug Licht haben



​


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2009)

Hatte euch gestern noch das Bild versprochen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/344679


----------



## ede paul (4. Mai 2009)

ja Leute, das war mal wieder eine extrem sinnvolle Sonntagsbeschäftigung. 
Hat wie immer riesig Spass gemacht mit euch 

Hab die Pics hochgeladen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2009)

Das andere Bild ist hübscher  (das ohne Stativ  )


----------



## ede paul (4. Mai 2009)

Ihr Wunsch ist mir Befehl! Habs schnell geändert....


----------



## ede paul (6. Mai 2009)

fsbelsen, bhmdk und ich wollen, sofern des nicht regnet, heute Abend gegen 18:30 Uhr ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Treffpunkt derzeit noch offen. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## rcyeti (6. Mai 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> fsbelsen, bhmdk und ich wollen, sofern des nicht regnet, heute Abend gegen 18:30 Uhr ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Treffpunkt derzeit noch offen. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?



Wird mir heute vorraussichtlich nicht reichen...aber wenn die auch dabei ist überlege ichs mir ja nochmal.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2009)

Schaff ich leider nicht...


----------



## ede paul (6. Mai 2009)

aaaarrrggg....Yeti wo haste das denn her??? Ohhh mein Gott....


----------



## syrer (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab kein Bock!!!!!

Viel Spass


----------



## Libtech (6. Mai 2009)

Zu spät gelesen: 1 Minute vor Mitternacht


----------



## BHMDK (7. Mai 2009)

tja, schade libtech, war eine echt "angemessene" Feierabendrunde und zugleich - hoffentlich Off-Road Abschiedstour für meinen Veteranen.....

Hoffe, dass wir so'ne Runde jetzt öfter mal hinkriegen....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (7. Mai 2009)

@Libi: dein Vimeo Link ist ja mal voll krass. Wie lange dauert es bis Du mit Deinem Speci so abgehst....hammer..
@bhmdk: ha ha das Bike noch nicht in Händen aber schon im Profil....recht so!


----------



## syrer (7. Mai 2009)

@ Libi: Ich hatte kein Fahrrad da mein Laufrad beim zentrieren war Bock hatte ich schon 

@ BHMDK: Wie nun doch kein Canyon mehr ???

@ all: muss für den MidnightMadness leider absagen da ich am Samstag nach Ulm fahr und erst am Sonntag wieder komme. Nächsten Monat bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei, versprochen 

cu syrer


----------



## Libtech (7. Mai 2009)

@ ede: ja, ich war auch baff bzw. fasziniert, was die mit ihren fixies auf der vimeo Seite alles anstellen. Das ist wie Kunstradfahren, nur mit coolen Rädern ... Irgendwie hätte ich auf sowas auch mal Lust  
Das Lied gibt es übrigens bei Itunes 

@ syrer: Immer diese Doppeldeutigkeiten: Kein Bock -tse ... 

@ bhmdk: Wann kommt denn das neue bike?

Jo, schade, dass ich die Feierabendrunde gestern verpasst habe. 
War dafür auf 'nem mini-n8-ride. Einmal die Burg hoch und runter. Boooah hatte es da viele kleine Füchse auf der Straße! Musste beinahe Slalom fahren. 

Geh' nun in den Keller und spendiere dem Speci einen neuen Schlauch - dann geht's nach Haigerloch bei deeeeeeeem Wetter! 

Zu Samstag: Wettertechnisch soll's ja nicht so prickelnd werden. Von daher mal schauen, ob wir grillen können. So mit nassem Holz ist das ja schlecht möglich ... oder einer bringt vorher 'ne Ladung trockenes Holz dorthin. 

cu


----------



## BHMDK (7. Mai 2009)

Nein, kein Canyon - habe storniert, weil ich nicht mehr warten wollte und die Ankündigung noch immer nicht so richtig klar war, wann es denn nun klappt..... Samstag sollte es - hoffentlich - hinhauen, aber auch im Shop ist wohl richtig was los, nicht nur bei den Versendern 

Solche Runden, wie gestern können wir gerne wiederholen....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2009)

A pro po MidnightMadness!

Ich hab hier heute noch nen paar nette Kilometer um Lochen-Schafberg-Plettenberg gemacht! Die Trails sind ruppig und nicht so schmall wie die vom Sonntag, kann man also auch gut im dunklen fahren!
UND!!! Super Grillplatz is auch dabei... 

Sollten wir mal für einen der nächsten Dunkelrides im Scheinwerfer, äh Auge halten.


----------



## ede paul (8. Mai 2009)

Jungs schaut mal hier KLICK 
Das wär doch ne coole Vorbereitung für Albstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (9. Mai 2009)

@ all: da heute Abend Gewitter angesagt sind und es gestern schon heftigst zur Sache ging, möchte ich anregen unsere Grillaktion zu verschieben.

Um die Sonne auszunutzen gehe ich nachher gleich ne Runde drehen und klinke mich somit für heut Abend aus. 

Falls Ihr es dennoch wagt dürck ich euch die Daumen, dass die lokalen Gewitter wo anders runter kommen. 

Bis die Tage....


----------



## Libtech (9. Mai 2009)

Also, dann *verschieben *wir die Grillaktion. Syrer ist ja auch nicht mit am Start. Kommende Woche wird es auch mehr oder weniger Gewitter geben.
Falls es sich im Laufe der Woche kurzfristig bessert, muss man *schnell handeln* - und eine aufgeladene Lampe haben 

Werde heute Abend, wenns Wetter mitmacht, eine Runde drehen. Sonst muss ich wieder Superstar mitanschauen - da werde ich lieber vom Blitz getroffen 

Und da nun die Sonne scheint, geb' ich den 23mm die Sporen 

Wie sieht es mit *morgen Vormittag* aus? Laut Wettervorhersage soll das Wetter okay werden. Falls ich gehe, poste ich es hier morgen früh.

@ bhmdk: Ist es soweit? Canada meets Bdhsn?


----------



## rcyeti (9. Mai 2009)

Also, dann verschieben wir die Aktion. Vielleicht sind wir dann alle vollständig...inkl. weiß-grünes Rocky


----------



## Libtech (9. Mai 2009)

Wir haben recht daran getan unsere Aktion zu verschieben, wenn ich mir anschaue, was sich da gerade zusammenzieht/draußen abgeht 

Heute gefahren: 70Km/2:54 : Hch-Belsen-über so einen Berg nach Talheim-hoch nach Salmendingen-Willmandingen-Sonnenbühl-Genkingen-Gönningen-Bronnweiler-Gomaringen-Nehren-Mössingen-Hechingen 

Ich glaube, ich muss in der Ecke öfters mal fahren 

Wünsche euch einen schönen Abend


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2009)

Respekt!
Ich bin gerade (vor dem Unwetter) gerade mal auf 20km gekommen...
Was dann ggfs. auch meine "Zaskar-Abschieds-Runde" war!

Mal gucken was da so kommt die Tage


----------



## syrer (9. Mai 2009)

[email protected]: der Tobi war doch bestimmt mit dem Krumlenker unterwegs da kommste mit deinem Zaskar nicht hinterher
Wie, gibts nen neues Bike ???? Was für eins????

Bei uns in Ulm donnerts gewaltig 

cu syrer


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte mir das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/175936/cat/fav
wäre ne gute Basis für die Strecken die hier so anfallen!


----------



## syrer (9. Mai 2009)

Mh, ja schaut net aus mußt halt nach Nürnberg fahren und im orginalen Zustand begutachten
Am Preis kann man bestimmt auch noch was drehen  ich kann dir aber nichts dazu sagen weil ich mich bei Giant überhaupt nicht auskenne 

cu syrer


----------



## Libtech (9. Mai 2009)

@ syrer: Stimmt, der Krummlenker durfte herhalten. Echt nette Sträßchen habt ihr da oben!  
Das nächste Mal geht's zum Schloss Lichtenstein und von dort runter nach RT. Bis ich wieder @ home bin, ist die 100Km Schallmauer bestimmt durchbrochen 

@ maikel: Optisch macht es einen guten Eindruck. Schaut "frisch" aus. Lack usw. Oder täusche ich mich? 
Federweg, 180 Scheiben, stabile Felgen, Sattelstütze kann man auch weit nach unten schieben, ... passt.
Laufleistung? Wurden die Federelemente mal gewartet? Am Preis geht bestimmt noch was, schließe mich da Syrer an.


----------



## fsbelsen (10. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir das hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/175936/cat/fav
> wäre ne gute Basis für die Strecken die hier so anfallen!




Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (11. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,

letztes WE war ich mit ein paar Kumpels in meiner Heimat, die dortigen Trails mal wieder fahren und einige neue kennen lernen. Der HARZ ist echt eine Reise wert!

Freitag 55km und knapp 1.400hm, mit sehr hohem Singletrailanteil (>70%). Samstag dann noch mal 53km mit 1.800hm. Wir sind Singletrails gefahren, die hätten jede DH-Strecke bereichert. Sehr geil!   

Sonntag dann zum Ausklang ein paar Abfahrten im Bikepark Hahnenklee - die dortige IXS-Cup-Strecke aus dem letzten Jahr war ziemlich spaßig, gespickt mit Wurzeln, offenen Kurven, netten kleinen Sprüngen usw. usf. Und - dem sintflutartigen Regen der Nacht zuvor sei Dank - auch jede Menge Schlamm 

Anbei ein paar Impressionen, mehr Bilder gibt's in meinem Album...


































GO RIDE!


----------



## Libtech (11. Mai 2009)

@ dd: Ist dein Ion aber dreckig geworden  

@ dd/all: Wie sieht es denn bei dir/euch *kommenden Sa* für eine Runde im Schönbuch aus?
Vormittag oder Nachmittag. Hätte einen Mitfahrer, stämmig aus Entringen, der sich dort aber (noch) nicht auskennt. Dachte da an dich als Guide


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

Extremst spassige Bilder 

Ich notiere mir mal den SA, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das klappt.


----------



## rcyeti (12. Mai 2009)

@dd: schöne Bilder!
@all: hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen, wird bei mir diese Wo nix mehr.


----------



## Libtech (12. Mai 2009)

@ dd: Ion? Da merkt man, dass es schon spät war - Heeeelius mein' ich doch 

@ rc: Na dann dir eine gute Besserung! Dass der N8Ride und andere Touren kommen können. >> Formaufbau für Albstadt 

@ [email protected]: Dann schau' zu, dass es klappt.   Der Schönbuch ist auch V-Brake tauglicher, als die Alb - wobei er nicht unterschätzt werden sollte 

@ ede: Apropos Formaufbau und dein Vorschlag bei der 5. AS-CTF mitzufahren. Ja, können wir gerne machen! Die 75Km klingen nicht schlecht, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

@Libtech: Sa bekomm ich dann evtl. mein Scheibenbremsenrad!  Daher das Problem mit der Zeit.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2009)

Wer hat den Lust demnächst mal nen kleinen Bikeparkbesuch zu machen?
OK! Wäre ne etwas längere Anfahrt! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398108


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2009)

@all
Das mit Samstag vormittag kläre ich mit meiner Regierung mal ab - Info folgt.

@[email protected]
O-Gau ist fast genau so weit weg wie B-Mais. Zur Erinnerung: vom 21.05. bis 24.05. bin ich mit ein paar Kollegen aus dem Sonntagsfahrer-Fred vor Ort... B-Mais (Geißkopf) bietet halt recht viel Abwechslung und auch anfängertaugliche Strecken.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd/all: Wie sieht es denn bei dir/euch *kommenden Sa* für eine Runde im Schönbuch aus?
> Vormittag oder Nachmittag. Hätte einen Mitfahrer, stämmig aus Entringen, der sich dort aber (noch) nicht auskennt. Dachte da an dich als Guide



Aaaalso: Samstag klappt bei mir. Vormittag oder nachmittag - egal. Da der Wald jetzt wieder aufgeräumt ist, können wir eine schöne Runde drehen und den Singletrailanteil hoch halten. Sofern der stämmige Typ aus Entringen da durch paßt   *pardon-the-pun*

Startzeit 10:00 vormittag oder 14:00 nachmittags - was wäre Euch lieber?

Und gleich nochmal die Erinnerung: *B-Mais vom 21. bis 24.05.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (12. Mai 2009)

@ dd: Gut, dann Samstag.  Muss noch checken, ob am Vor - oder Nachmittag. Ein Stämmiger, aus Entringen bzw. aus dem Schwarzwald stammend, ist es in der Tat.
Wenn ich schon zu fortgeschrittener Stunde ein Ion von einem Helius nicht unterscheiden kann, sollte das doch als geringeres Übel angesehen werden. 
Am Rande erwähnt: Wenn ich jedesmal alle (einschließlich deine) Posts auf Ausdruck-, Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler verbessern oder darauf eingehen würde ... tseee   Willkommen im Deutsch-Forum aka Mtb-news.


----------



## ede paul (13. Mai 2009)

werde mir Fr.+Sa. am Fels die Finger lang ziehen. Muss somit Sa. passen. 

Hat jemand für So. ne Tour geplant?


----------



## BHMDK (13. Mai 2009)

Ja,
mit dem Flieger nach Izmir bis Mittwoch. 
Hoffe daher dass ich am folgenden langen WE ein bißchen was zusammen kriege. Vielleicht diesen Sa, allerdings hier vor der Tür und sicher nicht im Schönbuch...... Zeitgründe


----------



## ede paul (13. Mai 2009)

gehe vllt. nacher noch ne Runde drehen....

Es ist jedoch zu erwarten, dass es wieder pünklich zum Feierabend sintflutartig Regnet.  Schau mer mal.....

@bhmdk: na dann viel Vergnügen oder eher herzliches Beileid??


----------



## BHMDK (13. Mai 2009)

Mischung aus beidem schätze ich 
Gegend ist nicht schlecht, aber hat vermutlich keine Zeit..... Der Trip steht noch nciht restlos, weil es keine brauchbaren Flüge gibt. 

Heute Abend wäre ich auch interessiert, eine Runde aufs - immer noch GT - Bike....
Sieht aber wieder aus, als gäbe es demnächt einen Wolkenbruch. Keine Ahnung, ob Bike- Planung Sinn macht. 

Also, falls Du fährst, hup doch mal kurz durch.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (14. Mai 2009)

@ dd: Habe die Uhrzeit nun mit dem Stämmigen geklärt. 14 Uhr bei dir. Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir die Tour stemmen können.  Wetter war/wird ja nicht so prickelnd. Daher wird es eine angemessene Schlammschlacht werden 

@ all: Sonntag wäre ich auch On Fire. Hat jmd. Vorschläge? 
- den [email protected] in BL besuchen, und sein neues bike begutachten + die dortigen Trails unsicher machen
- Raichberg (mal wieder...)
- Was in Richtung Mössingen/Salmendingen
- Neckartal
- Waldgebiet Rammert (Richtung Rottenburg/Tübingen/Schönbuch)
- .....

Bin heute mit dem Krummlenker nach BL und auf dem Rückweg die Burg hoch. Eine Gruppe Jugendlicher (wohl genährt) keuchte sich nach oben. Die Mädchen blieben mit offenem Mund stehen und sahen mich wie einen Außerirdischen mit 'nem UFO an: "Ey, boah, ... der Typ fährt da hoch. Wie macht der das?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh mal kurz an der 180er Scheibe (die ich noch nicht hier habe  ). Hab mir gestern den Daumen an einer Metallkante aufgeschnitten und ne tiefe Wunde!
Lenker festhalten ist zZ nicht drin.


----------



## ede paul (14. Mai 2009)

@ [email protected]: Autsch, son Mist  gute Besserung & schön pflegen 

@all: Sonntach geht was oder? Mir ist wurscht wo, war schon lange nicht mehr auffm Raichberg, freue mich aber auch euch Trails Eastside zu zeigen. 
Mich würd ja mal die Gegend hinter Melchingen interessieren, Erpfingen, Hörschwag,Trochtelfingen oder so ......Syrer geht da was, ist das lohnend? 

Ansonsten geh ich einfach nochmal:


----------



## Libtech (14. Mai 2009)

@ maikel: Tiefe Wunde? Lass sie nähen - kommt gut  Das ist aber auch ein Pech.  Da ist das neue bike da, und biken ist nicht drin. Schön Betaisodona drauf. 
Passend zum Wetter und der Situation:
Heile, heile Segen
Morgen gibt es Regen
übermorgen Schnee (?wollen wir es nicht heraufbeschwören)
tut´s nicht mehr weh

@ ede: Klar. Raichberg passt auch. Cooles Cliffhanger-Männchen.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2009)

Betaisadona ist bald leer 
Nächste Woche will ich wieder radln.


----------



## dangerousD (15. Mai 2009)

@Libtech

Alles klar, dann morgen 14.00 bei mir. Ich gehe jetzt mal los und fahre die Trails trocken...  bis morgen! 

@[email protected]

Schade, dann verpaßt Du morgen hier etwas. Gute Besserung!


----------



## Libtech (15. Mai 2009)

@ dd: Fahr' aber die Trails nicht zu trocken. Bisschen feucht darf es ja sein - erhöht den Grip, hab' ich mir sagen lassen ... oder verwechsle ich da was? 
Bis morgen


----------



## syrer (15. Mai 2009)

Ähm, ich hab keine Ahnung was in die Richtung Stetten Trochtelfingen geht. Ich kann nur die Tour von damals anbieten 

Ich weiß aber noch nicht mal ob ich am Sonntag kann da ich zu nem Geburtstags-Brunch eingeladen bin um mir den Wampes voll zu schlaga hehe

Ja [email protected] hast dir jetzt das besagte Giant raus gelassen oder wie ???
Ich denke auch das B-Mais mehr rockt als Oberammergau, da ist doch gleich bei ein paar Regentropfen der Park geschlossen.Mh, müssen wir uns mal überlegen 
Ich glaub du brauchst noch ein Big bike 
Schmier nicht so viel Beta trauf sonst heilt das nie....Da muß Luft und dreck nei no passt des 

Ich bin am 23 ten auf ne Scheidung  von nem Kumpel eingeladen und kann deshalb nicht mit nach B-Mais außerdem ist am 24 ten ADAC MX Masters in Reutlingen.

So denn 

syrer


----------



## dangerousD (15. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Fahr' aber die Trails nicht zu trocken. Bisschen feucht darf es ja sein - erhöht den Grip, hab' ich mir sagen lassen ... oder verwechsle ich da was?
> Bis morgen




Keine Sorge, es ist genug Wasser für alle da  

BTW: Du hast nicht zufällig ein Schlauchboot oder Kajak?   Wechselklamotten nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Libtech (15. Mai 2009)

Im Schlamm suhlen? 
Habe weder Kajak noch Schlauchboot. Surfboard miete ich auch immer nur vor Ort ... 

Oder wir fahren so wie der Öko-Typ hier. Das hat nur Vorteile 
a) Dreck ist leicht abwaschbar
b) Man braucht keine Wechselklamotten und die Waschmaschine bleibt leer


----------



## rcyeti (16. Mai 2009)

Servus miteinander!

eine zuverläsige Quelle hat mir heute bestätigt dass in ca. 4 Wochen der Lift für die Albstadt DH Strecke inbetrieb genommen wird. 

Es wird noch an den Ecken und Kanten geschliffen, Helfer sind jederzeit wilkommen. 

Freue mich schon!

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (16. Mai 2009)

@ rcyeti: 

@ dd: G**** Tour  Vom Spaßfaktor mindestens so hoch wie die in Salmendingen! Schönbuch rockt. Feine, flowige Singletrails durchs Dickicht 

Woodrock 




Gone riding'




Dreckisch 




Bike-Virus NHFR05


----------



## BHMDK (17. Mai 2009)

Nett schaut Ihr aus ... Hat sich der Trip wohl gelohnt...

Wie ist denn die planung für die nächsten Tage? BIn heute und morgen noch im Lande und werde jetzt dann gegen 12 oder so eine Runde starten....

Morgen Abend würde auch gut passen. Könnte ab 6 starten. Jemand dabei???

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (17. Mai 2009)

@ bhmdk: Heute kann ich frühestens ab 14Uhr. Wird dir wohl zu spät sein?
              Morgen ab 18Uhr - ja, das passt 

Sonnigen Sonntag


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

@rcyeti:  Wie "hart" ist denn die Strecke? Kann man die gut mit nem Enduro fahren?
@Libtech: Hübsch schaut ihr aus 

Mein Rad ist leider noch nicht da! Aber dem Finger gehts besser, hab wieder Gefühl in der Fingerkuppe. Werde heute mal ne kleine Runde drehen und gucken wie es beim radln ist.


----------



## dangerousD (17. Mai 2009)

@Libtech

Hat Spaß gemacht, und wie man unschwer erkennen kann, bist Du voll mit dem Schönbuch-Virus infiziert 

@rcyeti

Das mit Albstadt sind ja gute Neuigkeiten... bin gespannt, ob es tatsächlich so kommt. Hoffen wir mal das Beste 

@[email protected]

In der Regel ist der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor  In Albstadt kannst Du mit einem Enduro - oder sagen wir lieber mit einem Mountainbike mit 120 - 160mm FW vorn und hinten (ich mag diese Schubladen nicht) - locker alles fahren...


----------



## rcyeti (17. Mai 2009)

Coole Pix Jungs, so muss es nach ner Tour aussehen 

@BHMDK: Kämpfe leider immer noch etwas mit ner Erkältung, bin leider nicht Bike-Fit.
@[email protected]: Die Strecke ist schön flowig  und auch Anfängerfreundlich. Sprünge kann man umfahren, Chickenways gibts auch. Mit einem Enduro gehts auch.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

Gut, als bin ich die Bremse und nicht das Rad 

BTW: Finger ist Biketauglich! Hatte heute ne Menge Spass und auch Angstschweiss am Hundsrücken!


----------



## rcyeti (17. Mai 2009)

Hundsrücken! Da war ich ewig nicht mehr...bin dort mal einen guten Trail gefahren, kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Einstieg erinnern. 
Gut das es jetzt ein Guide gibt


----------



## syrer (19. Mai 2009)

Servus Leute,
ich werd in nächster Zeit bei Chain Reaction cycles was bestellen. Wenn jemand was braucht soll er sich bei mir melden.
Wer hat Bock am Pfingstsonntag nach Wildbad oder Todtnau?????
@ Yeti: Wir sehn uns in Albstadt am Lift Wann sollen denn die Schaufelarbeiten stattfinden???. Ich komm mit dem Bagger da tu ich mir leichter
cu syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2009)

Würd gerne mitkommen, aber das wird mir momentan zu heikel. Wir rechnen in 2-3Wochen mit der heißen Phase vor der Entbindung!

BTW: Ist da Pfingstmontag nich die Hölle los?
Kenn das nur vom Tauchen, da sind alle "Hot-Spots" überfüllt.


----------



## rcyeti (20. Mai 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> ich werd in nächster Zeit bei Chain Reaction cycles was bestellen. Wenn jemand was braucht soll er sich bei mir melden.
> Wer hat Bock am Pfingstsonntag nach Wildbad oder Todtnau?????
> @ Yeti: Wir sehn uns in Albstadt am Lift Wann sollen denn die Schaufelarbeiten stattfinden???. Ich komm mit dem Bagger da tu ich mir leichter
> cu syrer



Die DH Strecke steht, sind eigentlich nur noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. Meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß...

Todtnau oder Wildbad...ich wäre über Pfingsten dabei!


----------



## ede paul (20. Mai 2009)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Die DH Strecke steht, sind eigentlich nur noch ein paar kleinigkeiten. Meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß...


----------



## Libtech (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bleibe über [email protected] und radl auf die Alb. Den Horizont erweitern. 

Sehr cool, dass das mit dem Bike-Park in Albstadt klappt  Da bin ich dann aber am Start 

Geht morgen früh was? Oder muss ich alleine 3 Stunden fahren? 

PS:
In Entringen hat ein bike Laden eröffnet. "Haico". Er ist "Chefmechaniker" der Zeitschrift Roadbike. Super nett! 
Da meine Laufräder am RR nicht mittig waren, brachte ich sie dorthin zum Zentrieren. Super Ergebnis. Heute gleich getestet.
Aber was soll man anderes erwarten von jemandem, der die Laufräder von Nicole Cooke und anderen Profis baut?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2009)

Ich werde Pfingsten auch Böllat und Hundrücken näher begutachten! Oder ne Tour über Lochen, Schafberg und Plettenberg Richtung Süden machen...


----------



## Libtech (21. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich werde Pfingsten auch Böllat und Hundrücken näher begutachten! Oder ne Tour über Lochen, Schafberg und Plettenberg Richtung Süden machen...



Du hast einen Begleiter 

Heute wurden es dann doch keine 3 Stunden ... sondern nur 2:47 und 70,81Km.  
Gemütlich nach Bad Niedernau-Rottenburg-hoch durch das Neckartal nach Haigerloch-Rangendingen-Heim auf's Sofa und Giro schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Du hast einen Begleiter


Das wird dann für dich ne gemütliche Runde


----------



## BHMDK (22. Mai 2009)

Hi allerseits.

WIE IST DENNÄ DIE Lage in den nchsten tagen?
So kann ich nicht, aber sonst wär ich nicht abgeneigt. Angeblich soll es auch mi den ständigen Gewittern etwas besser werden, so dass vermutlich auch mehr als 15km trocken möglich sind.....

Heute Abend, wenn jemand Lust hat. Morgen mittag ginge auch und eine Feierabend-Runde am Montag könnte ich auch zusammenbringen.....
Interessierte, bitte einfach melden 

Dienstag wird "schwierig" und ab Mittwoch bis Sonntag morgen bin ich in Griechenland. 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (22. Mai 2009)

Heute ist ungeschickt. 

Yeah - morgen Mittag geht klar   Wann und wo?

Sonntag "muss" es was Längeres werden, ob Straße oder Gelände - egal. 4 Stunden Minimum.... (mal schauen  ...)
Montag vielleicht. Falls, nur was Kleines. Regeneration soll ja wichtig sein


----------



## Libtech (23. Mai 2009)

Moin, also ich kann heute ab 13.30Uhr eher 14Uhr. 
@bhmdk/Trailgefährten: Wie schaut's aus?


----------



## BHMDK (23. Mai 2009)

Hoi Loide...

Hätte eher 14:30 oder so vorgeschlagen, muss erstmal checken, ob früher auch geht....

@Tobias: was für 'ne Runde würdest Du denn planen??

@Ramon, bist Du dabei - dann können wir auf den Himberg kommen oder zum Zollersteighof oder so....
@ Jochen. Vor dem Grillen noch eine Portion Sport?? 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (23. Mai 2009)

@ bhmdk: Ja, klar - 14.30Uhr oder ggf. später wäre mir auch lieber! Wohin ist mir egal.


----------



## BHMDK (23. Mai 2009)

OKay, dann starten wir 14:30 Uhr oder?

Bei mir und dann Richtung Alb irgendwie oder treffen wir uns unterwegs??


----------



## dichter84 (23. Mai 2009)

moinmoin,

wollt mal anfragen ob ihr in nächster Zeit mal nen Ausflug in nen Bikepark geplant habt? Wird zeit dass ich auch endlich mal die Dh-Saison einleite..! binn des jahr noch garned so wirklich zum heizen gekommen...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2009)

@dichter84: nen paar Postings weiter oben steht die Antwort! 
Pfingsten!!!


----------



## Libtech (23. Mai 2009)

Der Dichter schaufelt einfach zuviel (DANKE ) und kommt so nicht zum Fahren und Lesen 

Bald kommst aber auch du öfter zum Fahren, wenn in Albstadt der Lift aufmacht. Das wird zwar kein zweites Wildbad oder Todtnau - aber immerhin in der Nähe 

@ bhmdk: Schade, dass wir uns heute verpasst haben. Aber du hast ja n'Ede getroffen. 

Bin dann gegen später mit dem Krummelenker los - zu "so 'nem Grillplatz" bei Belsen 

Weiter nach Tübingen, Rottenburg, Neckartal, Haigerloch, Hirrlingen, Hechingen.
Nach 86km waren es 3:24min; vor der Haustüre angekommen waren 95.78Km und 3:53min auf dem Tacho. 
Mist aber, schon wieder die 100er Schallmauer nicht geknackt - vielleicht klappt's ja morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (24. Mai 2009)

@libi: Respekt, du warst ja noch richtig fleissig!! 
Peilst Du in Albstadt die 4h Marke an, oder?? 

@Dichter: jetzt wird´s aber Zeit . Hoffen wir mal dass an Pfingsten das Wetter passt. Bis denne...


----------



## rcyeti (24. Mai 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hoi Loide...
> 
> Hätte eher 14:30 oder so vorgeschlagen, muss erstmal checken, ob früher auch geht....
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort, hab gerade Besuch aus der DR, dh wirds leider nix mit Biken dieses WE.


----------



## dichter84 (24. Mai 2009)

ach shit... jetzt hab ich´s erst verpasst... ich glaub ich muss einfach öfters hier reingucken! wie wars? ich denk mal wird wohl ziemlich viel los gewesen sein?

wann ist denn eröffnung in Albstadt?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2009)

???
Pfingsten kommt erst noch


----------



## syrer (24. Mai 2009)

Ok dann frag ich halt noch mal da es anscheinend ein paar dichte unter uns gibt

Wer geht am Pfingstsonntag mit nach Wildbad oder Todtnau???
Der Pfingstsonntag ist am 31.05.2009 

cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (24. Mai 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer geht am Pfingstsonntag mit nach Wildbad oder Todtnau???
> Der Pfingstsonntag ist am 31.05.2009
> 
> cu syrer



Wäre eigentlich auch Pfingstmontag eine Alternative?

@dichter84: Es gibt noch keinen offizielen Eröffnungstermin, eine Meldung folgt in kürze.

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## syrer (24. Mai 2009)

Mit Montag hab ich auch kein Problem


----------



## rcyeti (24. Mai 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Mit Montag hab ich auch kein Problem



Wenns keine weiteren Einwände gibt, wäre mir der Montag fast lieber


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2009)

Werde dann über Pfingsten den neuen Kollegen mal "einweihen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dichter84 (25. Mai 2009)

uuups...

wie komm ich jetzt auf letzten sonntag..? meine fresse ich sollt echt weniger.....

also ich wär dann denk mal dabei! sonntag oder montag is mir egal, würde aber auf Wildbad tendieren da in Todnau erfahrungsgemäs an Feiertagen ned nur viele biker, sondern noch viel mehr Bobfahrer am Lift anstehen, und da die mit denen da mehr verdienen haben die auch noch immer irgend wie vorrang....
Des letzte mal als ich an nem feiertag in Todnau war haben die immer 5 sessel mit rodlern voll gemacht und dann einen mit bikern... dadurch binn ich mit meiner tageskarte nur 7 oder 8 mal runtergekommen am ganzen tag (!!) Ich denke mal dass das bei entsprechendem wetter dort wieder genauso aussehen wird...

Ich wär aber nächste woche auch an nem Nicht-feiertag mal dabei - hab ja ferien


----------



## Libtech (25. Mai 2009)

@ [email protected]: Schön und neu sieht es aus! Viele spaßige Km damit! 
DMR Pedale?, NN, Ratze Fatze, Sun Single Track, Fox, Marzocchi, ...


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Leider kein FOX - ist ein Manitou Swinger 3way.
Geschaltet wird mit SRAM X9  (herrliches Schalten)
Gebremst mit Magura Louise 180/180


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Wer von euch hat das nötige Material und die Ahnung wie man Scheibenbremsen wartet?
Neues ÖL muss rein, Beläge tauschen,...
Bin eigentlich recht fit im Schrauben, nur ist das meine erste Scheibenbremse und ich habe nix an Materialien hier!

Öl und Beläge würde ich natürlich vorher holen!!!


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema Bikepark: anbei ein paar Bilder vom letzten Wochenende, Geisskopf. Schee war's! 


























Das alles und noch viel mehr gibt es auch hier!

Cheers

der D


----------



## Libtech (26. Mai 2009)

@ DD: SchÃ¶ne Bilder, sieht nach viel SpaÃ aus!  Sollst doch aber beim Fliegen nach vorne schauen ... immer schaust du dich um  Styler 
   PS: Juckt es dir nicht in den Fingern, nach der Vorlage?? 

@ [email protected]: BelÃ¤ge tauschen ist 'n Klacks. Ãl bzw. entlÃ¼ften kann manchmal (v.a. Magura Marta) bisschen nervig sein. Die liebe zickt gern ein wenig rum. Ob die Louise relaxter ist?  
Kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen. 
Habe es schon mit der Marta und der XT gemacht. Freue mich auf die Louise 
Das Magura "Profi-EntlÃ¼ftungsKit" ist vorhanden.
Oder du gehst zu einem Professionellen und zahlst 15-20â¬.

Brauchst du neues Ãl? Oder "musst" du entlÃ¼ften? 
Das Royal Blood soll/ist doch eigentlich ewig haltbar. 
Es ist kein DOT4, welches hygroskopisch ist, und Wasser aufnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Habe es schon mit der Marta und der XT gemacht. Freue mich auf die Louise



Also diese Vorlage gefällt mir eigentlich am besten


----------



## Libtech (26. Mai 2009)

Na, das habe ich extra fÃ¼r euch so formuliert - kenn' euch doch 
MÃ©nage-Ã -trois, professionell, ... 15-20â¬ fÃ¼r 'nen Ãlwechsel, ..
Ne, ich meine was anderes ... aber wenn du nicht drauf kommst, macht es nix  Lies einfach mal grÃ¼ndlich


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2009)

Ob ich neues Öl haben muss weiß ich nicht 

Einzig meine Vorderradbremse lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig, daher wollte ich mal ne komplette Wartung machen. Mit Hilfe halt!

Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Ich hab Angst alleine vor der Kleinen!


----------



## Libtech (26. Mai 2009)

@ [email protected]: Aus deiner Sicht ist ja alles klein. Brauchst aber keine Angst haben. Die Louise kann/soll kräftig zupacken, v.a. mit ihren 180, aber sie ist trotz allem keine Rakete 
So, nun aber genug mit dem Spammen (oder ich hol' jetzt Bier&Chips) Alles Weitere per PN. Kannst ja mal vorbeikommen. Brauchst nur die Beläge. Royal Blood hab' ich noch was da.


----------



## syrer (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hab gerade erfahren das am Montag ein Familientreffen stattfindet und ich somit am Montag doch nicht mit kann in Park.
Können wir nicht am Sonntag gehen??
cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (27. Mai 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade erfahren das am Montag ein Familientreffen stattfindet und ich somit am Montag doch nicht mit kann in Park.
> Können wir nicht am Sonntag gehen??
> cu syrer



Kann leider nicht am Sonntag, bin in München. Bin dann halt nächstes mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Juli2308 (28. Mai 2009)

Guten Tach...

ich dacht ich meld mich au mal wieder...

Ich wäre am So. au am Start, wenn meine Schulter mitmacht (hab mir des Teil in Heubach etwas verstaucht ).

Hab heut so nebenher mitbekommen, dass dieses WE in Wildbad en Marathon is und der soweit ich ich weiss auch en Stück durch die Innenstadt geht.

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rhmarathon/index.htm

Jetzt stellt sich bloß die Frage ob des sich auch auf die Bergbahn zwecks Besucher oder Anfahrt auswirkt .

Greez Juli


----------



## ede paul (29. Mai 2009)

Servus Jungs, melde mich von der Messe zurück. 

Was Wildbad/Todtnau angeht muss ich über Pfingsten nun leider passen. 

@ Syrer: aber ich kann bis KW24 warten.......


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2009)

Geht der Marathon nicht sogar zum Teil über den DH1? 

*Teilsperrung des iXS Downhills am 31. Mai 2009 *Die Rennstrecke des r+h Bikemarathon Bad Wildbad führt auch in diesem Jahr wieder z.T. durch den Bikepark Bad Wildbad. Aus diesem Grund ist der untere Teil des iXS Downhills am 31.05.2009 gesperrt. Die Umleitung erfolgt ab dem Sonnenweg auf den DH2.


----------



## syrer (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am Sonntag morgen um 10 Uhr in Bad Wildbad basta. Vielleicht kommen ja nicht so viel und man hat ne schöne Strecke für sich, so habe fertig. 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dichter84 (29. Mai 2009)

wie is des mim fahren - fahrt ihr mim bus und wär da noch platz für meine kiste und evtl. auch noch für mich

Weil mit halbvollem auto da runterfahren...


----------



## syrer (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kann in meinem Passi 2 Bikes verstauen also wär noch für eine Person platz.Da kannste schon mitfahren.

cu syrer


----------



## dichter84 (30. Mai 2009)

also mir haben uns dann doch entschieden am montag nach todnau zu gehen.. dann werd ich am sonntag wohl doch ned nach wildbad gehn, wird sonst zu viel... ich hoff mal da wird ned so viel los sein

aber des nächste mal binn ich wieder dabei


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

@Tobi: Wie war WiBa?
@Ramon: Was macht Albstadt?
@all: Was ist mit morgen?


----------



## Libtech (31. Mai 2009)

@ maikel:
War gestern und heute fahren. Bin ziemlich platt, dank K3/EB. Was tut man nicht alles? 

Heute ging es von Bisingen/Engstlatt hoch auf den Hundsrücken, weiter zum Zitterhof (@ bhmdk: Da kamen 3 Irre auf ihren bikes den Berg runtergeschossen. Der eine war Jürgen? aus Sickingen), dann zu den Heuberghöfen, Onstmettingen, Raichberg und nach Hause.

Dachte ich würde dir dort über den Weg fahren 

Ja, also wegen morgen. Ich wäre dabei, aber nur wat kleenes.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, also wegen morgen. Ich wäre dabei, aber nur wat kleenes.


 
Für mich klingen deine kleenen Runden gut. 

Lochen-Schafberg-Plettenberg?


----------



## Libtech (31. Mai 2009)

Klingt gut. 

Lochen, d.h. Treffpunkt ist in Weilstetten oder starten wir oben?  

Wettertechnisch soll's am Nachmittag/Abend nicht so toll werden: Regen
Wie sieht es bei dir morgen Vormittag aus? Falls das nicht geht, auch o.k. - dann kommt eben die Regenjacke mit; außerdem sind wir ja wasserdicht gebaut


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Vormittags, treffen bei mir in Frommern? Oder in Weilstetten am Parkplatz (rechts, kurz hintern Ortsende, wenn es hoch zum Lochen geht)?

Ich pn dir mal Handynr. und Adresse!


----------



## Libtech (31. Mai 2009)

Dann bei dir. 10Uhr? 

Bis dann 

*PS: Kommt noch jmd? *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Ok!


----------



## BHMDK (31. Mai 2009)

@libtech Maikel: Schade - haut bei mir nicht hin. 

Kann etwa gegen halb 12 hier los und habe mit Ramon gerade ausgemacht, auf den Himberg und vor dort zum neuen "Bikepark" zu tuckern. Dann irgendwie wieder runter......

Jürgen? Keine Ahnung, bin seit Längerem nicht mehr mit ihm gefahren - vielleicht jetzt dann mal. Wir hatten ausgemacht, dass wir in der nächsten Zeit zusammen fahren, aber es hat noch nicht gepasst. 

Zitterhof könnte natürlich sein, Marathon-Strecke in Gegenrichtung oder so....

Wie sieht es denn unter der Woche mit einer Feierabenrunde aus??? Dienstag/Mittwoch würde definitiv passen....


Bis denn
Dirk


----------



## Juuro (31. Mai 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> ... Kann etwa gegen halb 12 hier los und habe mit Ramon gerade ausgemacht, auf den Himberg und vor dort zum _neuen "Bikepark"_ zu tuckern. ...



Kurzer Einwurf:
Welcher Bikepark?


----------



## Libtech (31. Mai 2009)

@ bhmdk: Schade, dass sich das jetzt überkreuzt... 
Den Himberg kenn' ich ja recht gut. Daher hätte ich schon mal Lust auf was Neues: Schafberg/Plettenberg. 

@ maikel: Außer du willst nach Hechingen kommen und wir schließen uns den 2en an?

@ juuro: In AS-Tailfingen eröffnet demnächst ein bikepark  (hoffentlich)

@ bhmdk/rcyeti: Ist er denn schon eröffnet?


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Hechingen - Himberg - Tailfingen

Das wird mir morgen zu lang...


----------



## Libtech (31. Mai 2009)

Alright, dann um 10 bei dir. Wie gehabt. 

@ bhmdk: Falls ihr in Tailfingen jmd. antrefft: Quetscht sie aus und berichtet hier 

Feierabendrunde? Bin von Di-Do weg. Ab Freitag wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2009)

Gut!

Ich werde schon mal die Akkus fürs GPS laden! Kann nicht schaden... 

Und der andere Trupp: WIR BRAUCHEN INFOS!!!


----------



## Juuro (1. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ juuro: In AS-Tailfingen eröffnet demnächst ein bikepark  (hoffentlich)



Danke! Hab jetzt auch den zugehörigen Thread gefunden.


----------



## ede paul (1. Juni 2009)

Servus Jungs,
war heute mit meiner Süssen und meinem Schwiegerpapa (mit brandneuem Bike) unterwegs und hab dann selbst noch um ein paar km erweitert. 
Ich denke nicht dass das für die Truppe gepasst hätte. 

bhmdk und ich hatten mal Mittwoch zwecks Feierabendrunde ins Auge gefasst. 

@syrer: wann kommt der Film vom So. und wessen Arsch ist drauf???? 

@bikeparkauschecker: BERICHT!! oder


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

Sooo...

Libtech und ich hatten heute ne nette, kleine Runde unterhalb vom Lochen, Schafberg und Plettenberg gedreht!

Dabei waren auch 2 für mich neue Abfahrten, die def. mit ins Standartrepertoire aufgenommen werden! Slalom um ein "paar" Teppen... , flowige Trails und Wurzelrüttelpisten...


----------



## Libtech (1. Juni 2009)

Nach anstrengender Auffahrt: Oben auf dem Schafberg bei Balingen




Maikel, im Hintergrund der Lochen, im Dunst links unten: Weilstetten; unser Startpunkt

Ja, schön war es. Bis auf die 2 Zecken, die sich in meine Wade bissen und für ihre Minigröße "große" Narben hinterließen.  Mistviecher!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2009)

Unten sieht man auch den Grillplatz für meinen Nightride-Vorschlag! 
Die Trails auf der Seite sind recht groß, weitläufig und "dunkeltauglich".


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2009)

Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber... 
Wo bleiben die Albstadt-Infos???


----------



## BHMDK (2. Juni 2009)

Außer Ramon kann da bisher noch keiner was dazu sagen.  Der hat vermutlich gerade zu viel andere Dinge zu tun, so dass es noch dauern kann.
Mal sehen, vielleicht haut es morgen mit einer ersten Erkundungsfahrt hin. .......


----------



## dangerousD (3. Juni 2009)

Servus 

hat jemand Interesse an einem Ausflug nach Todtnau am Samstag (ganztags  ) oder Wildbad Sonntag vormittag? Konnte bislang noch keine Mitfahrer gewinnen...

Grüße

der D


----------



## rcyeti (3. Juni 2009)

Tach Jungs!

müsst euch noch ein bischen gedulden, bald gibts ne offiziele News von den Veranstaltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (5. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,
nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder hier im Forum. Wie schon einige von euch mitbekommen haben hatte ich mir letztens mehrfach die linke Schulter luxiert.
Nach unzähligen Arztbesuchen und ner MRT diese Woche kann ich nun mal berichten wie kaputt ich doch bin

So nun aufgepasst hier der Befund von der MRT:

Habituelle Schulterluxation mit:

1. Bankart- Läsion ohne Hinweise auf Luxation.
2. Hill-Sachs-Defekt ventro-medialseits am Humeruskopf mit Infraktionen und okkulten Fissuren sowohl epi-als auch metaphysär und kräftig begleitendem bone bruise.

3. Ausgeprägter intra-und periartikulärer Erguss. Umgebendes Weichteilödem

4.Distorsion der Supra-und Infraspinatussehnen mit zerrungen und überdehnungen der rotatorenmanschette

5. Hinweis auf eine SLAP-Läsion mit begleitender Tendosynovitis der langen Bizepssehne

Mfg syrer


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

Und jetzt mal für die Unwissenden unter uns das ganze auf Deutsch!!!

Was hast du, wie gehts dir, wie hast du das angestellt und wann darfst du wieder radeln?

Und vor allem das wichtigste: Gute Besserung!


----------



## rcyeti (5. Juni 2009)

In anderen Worten, die Saison ist gelaufen, oder?

Auf jeden Fall, wünsche ich Dir ne gute Besserung!


----------



## Shin Chan (5. Juni 2009)

@ dangerousD Sonntag vormittag Bad Wildbad klingt gut . Hast du noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## syrer (5. Juni 2009)

Ok,
1. mir kugelt ständig der Arm aus 
2. mir gehts ******* aber eher psychisch wie körperlich
3. Das Problem hab ich schon seit Kindheit
4. vielleicht reicht es auf den nächsten Night8ride im Dezember


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2009)

Wie passt das ganze nun in deine letzte WiBa-Fahrt?


----------



## syrer (5. Juni 2009)

Hat mit Downhillen nichts zu tun.


----------



## Libtech (5. Juni 2009)

Oh Syrer,

erstmal gute Besserung!

- biken erst wieder im Dezember? Da ginge es jedem ***** 
+ es gibt aber Schlimmeres - naja, fast - also Kopf hoch 
+ du hast ja die Kompetenz an deiner Seite 
- _Bei rezidivierender oder habitueller Luxation mit Instabilität kommen weitergehende Verfahren zum Einsatz: J-Span-Plastik nach Resch, Operation nach Eden-Hybinette, Subkapitale Derotationsosteotomie nach Weber. Bei letzterer wird die Hill-Sachs-Läsion aus dem Belastungsbereich der Schulter verschoben und durch die Derotation gleichzeitig die hintere Kapsel gestrafft, was einer erneuten Luxation nach vorne vorbeugt.

Bei der sehr viel selteneren, aber komplizierteren hinteren Luxation muss der imprimierte Defekt meist operativ beseitigt (gehoben) werden, dies geschieht durch Anlage eines Bohrlochs im hinteren Bereich des Oberarmkopfes, über das die Impression mit einem Stößel nach außen gedrückt und mittels Einbringung von Eigenspongiosa (Spongiosaplastik) stabilisiert wird. In schwierigeren Fällen muss diese Imprimatanhebung mit einem hinteren Bankart-Repair kombiniert werden (Operation nach Scott und Kretzler), bei sehr tief imprimierten vorderen Hill-Sachs-Defekten kommt auch die Versetzung des kleinen Oberarmhöckers (Tuberculum minus) in den Defekt (Operation nach Neer) in Frage._

Wikipedia kann zwar niemals einen Arzt ersetzen, aber wenn ich mir das durchlese, möchte ich in den nächsten Monaten nicht mit dir tauschen wollen. (Hatte vor Jahren auch mal ernsthafte Schulterprob., dank eines Traumas)
Mit dem biken im Dezember würde ich es mir nochmal überlegen ... oder Spikes für vorne und hinten holen ...

Lieber bis kommendes Frühjahr warten, und dafür wieder eine top funktionierende Schulter haben - Augen zu und durch


----------



## Libtech (5. Juni 2009)

*Ni hao, Shin Chan*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2009)

Shin Chan schrieb:


> @ dangerousD Sonntag vormittag Bad Wildbad klingt gut . Hast du noch einen Platz frei?



Servus,

da ich nun morgen doch nach Todtnau gehe, fällt Wildbad am Sonntag flach... Bock auf Todtnau? Einen Platz hätte ich noch frei...

Cheers

der D


@syrer: Blöde Sache, das... dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Shin Chan (5. Juni 2009)

Okay geht klar . Wann und wo können wir uns treffen?


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2009)

Shin Chan schrieb:


> Okay geht klar . Wann und wo können wir uns treffen?



Du hast Post


----------



## ede paul (6. Juni 2009)

@ syrer: 






Ich hab zwar kein Wort von dem Fachchinesisch verstanden, aber es hört sich nicht gut an und v.a. so viel auf einmal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie geht´s nun weiter? OP? Wann?? Wie lange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???

Ich drück die Daumen, dass alles wieder in Ordnung kommt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Halt die Ohren steif!! Wir


----------



## BHMDK (6. Juni 2009)

@ Syrer: erstmal gute Besserung!!! 

Kann recht gut nachfühlen, was bei Dir gerade abgeht.... Hatte eine sehr ähnliche Diagnose (drum verstehe ich das Fachchinesisch auch ), hoffe mal dass es nicht wirklcih bis Dezember geht, bis Du wieder auf der Spur bist. Seit meiner OP (Anfang 90er) hat sich da einiges verbessert, so dass es evtl auch mit 6-8 Wochen getan ist. Die Saison ist allerdings gelaufen, sofern es keine Möglichkeit gibt, die OP in den Herbst zu schieben...

Wieauchimmer: wünsche Dir einen Chirurgen, der weiß was er tut und vor allem die richtige Methode wählt.........

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## syrer (7. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,

@ ede: frag mal deine Physio  nach den Wörtern: Bankart, Hill-Sachs defekt und SLAP , der Rest sind eigentlich nur Begleiterscheinungen sowie Ergüsse und Ansammlungen von Flüssigkeiten. Wohlgemerkt, von außen absolut nicht erkennbar.

@ BHMDK: Ok, dann weißt du ja was das für Schmerzen sind bei ner Luxation. Bin morgen bei der Ortho in Ulm, aber mit raus schieben geht da nichts mehr da das Labrum laut Bankart endlich mal abgerissen ist.Ich hoffe so schnell wie möglich operiert zu werden da mein Arm gestern schon wieder luxiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (7. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute.

Wer hat denn diese Woche Feierabend- Runden geplant und wann?
Könnte morgen und Mittwoch. Donnerstag vielleicht. 

Lasst doch mal hören, vielleicht passt ja was zusammen.....


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

@Tobi: Ich drück dir beide Daumen, kann da auf Grund meiner Rückenprobleme mitfühlen!


----------



## syrer (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn es heut mittag jemandem langweilig ist wegen der aktuellen Wetterlage der kann sich ja das hier http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1007125/nissan-uci-mountain-bike-world-cup-fort-william-dh-4x  rein ziehen.

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## Libtech (7. Juni 2009)

@ syrer: Viel Glück bei der anstehenden OP 
Und dank Internet, Magazinen, Video und Freecaster kannst du die Zeit gut überbrücken ...  

@ bhmdk: Ich habe vor, Di-Do zu fahren. Allerdings kann es sein, dass ich schon mittags auf längere Runden aufbreche ... Ich poste es dann hier, falls es sich auf den frühen Abend verschieben sollte.


----------



## BHMDK (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo nochmal.

Als Dienstag geht bei mir definitiv nichts!  
Morgen könnte klappen, Mittwoch ist auch noch nicht so richtig klar.  Donnerstag eher schlecht und Freitag sicher nicht.....

Zum Glück bin ich in Albstadt nicht gemeldet - mit meinem Trainingseifer wäre das Desaster wohl vorprogrammiert  

@all: wenn Ihr vorhabt, die Strecke abzufahren, gebt Bescheid. Das würde ich mir schon geben - evtl am kommenden Samstag oder Sonntag??? Wir können auch hier unten starten und irgendwo am Himberg in die Strecke einsteigen, das passt dann schon ungefähr und der Start ist nicht so wahnsinnig interessant.....

Gruß 
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2009)

Am kommenden WE ist in Albstadt das MTB-Classic, macht es da Sinn die Strecke vom Marathon abzufahren?


----------



## Libtech (7. Juni 2009)

@ bhmdk: Ja, das ist so eine Sache mit dem Trainingseifer ...  Man muss sich schon zusammenreißen ... Schließlich sind es "nur" noch ca. 30 Tage. 
Das macht ca. 20 Tage "trainieren" ...  

Ja, die Strecke abfahren klingt gut. Ich kann das aber frühestens ab dem 19.Juni in Angriff nehmen, da das Rocky derzeit eine kleine Baustelle ist 
Und mit dem "Großen" oder Krummlenker macht das nicht viel Freude 

Vorschlag: 
2 oder 4 Mal die Strecke/Teile davon abfahren. Wochenende: 19-21 Juni + Wochenende: 26-28 Juni. Die in Frage kommenden Tage sind wählbar.


----------



## Libtech (7. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE ist in Albstadt das MTB-Classic, macht es da Sinn die Strecke vom Marathon abzufahren?



Oh, stimmt ja. Da fahr' ich hin und schau mir das ein bisschen an - mit dem Krummlenker


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2009)

Passiert was am Donnerstag? Ansonsten werde ich mir noch nen paar Trails hier anscheuen die auf der Karte recht spassig aussehen!


----------



## Libtech (10. Juni 2009)

@ maikel: Mal schauen, ob was passiert 

Ich habe zu Hause 'ne Menge Arbeit(en)... 
Werde zwar bestimmt fahren; kann aber noch nicht sagen wann&wie. Vermutlich schnapp ich mir den Krummlenker.

Zu der Schraubersession: Wie wäre es mit kommendem Dienstag?

@ all: Geht jemand zu den Albstadt-Classics am Samstag, zuschauen? Ist ein CC Rundkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

Wegen Samstag weiß ich noch nicht!
Aber Dienstag krieg ich hin!


----------



## rcyeti (10. Juni 2009)

@Libtech: Die CC Race ist am Sonntag und dürfte für Zuschauer sicherlich interesant sein, aber kannst ja auch am Samtag kommen und mich beim Kurzmarathon anfeuern


----------



## Libtech (10. Juni 2009)

Was, das sagst du erst jetzt?

Da haben *alle* geschlossen zu erscheinen, um dich anzufeuern!!!!! 

Samstag, 13.06.2009:

ab 09.00 Uhr....
Offizielles Training, Startnummernausgabe im Race-Office (Zollern-Alb-Halle)


10.00 Uhr  Anfänger(innen)-MTB-Rennen Jahrg. 1995 und jünger - 20 Minuten
10.25 Uhr  Anfänger(innen)-MTB-Rennen Jahrg. 1992-1994 - 25 Minuten 
ab 12.00 Uhr....
Beschallung bei Start u. Ziel
VIP Bereich
Eröffnung der EXPO / Bike Messe
Bühnenprogramm
Funmodule
13.30 Uhr  Start: Int. Deutsche Ärzte u. Apotheker-Meisterschaft 

Kurz-Marathon über 46 KM (2 Rd. á 23 KM) 
13.35 Uhr Start Hobby-Race für Jedermann /-Frau
Kurz-Marathon über 46 KM (2 Rd. á 23 KM) 
14.00 Uhr Start Hobby-Race für Jedermann /-Frau 
Kurz-Marathon über 23 KM (1 Rd. á 23 KM) 
ca. 14.50 Uhr Zieleinlauf Kurz-Marathon 23 KM
ca. 15.30 Uhr Zieleinlauf DM Ärzte u. Apotheker sowie Kurz-Marathon 46 KM

Im Anschluss Siegerehrung 
16. 30 Sprint Race Cross-Country 
Im Anschluss Siegerehrung

ab 19.30 Uhr.....
Live Musik mit Gerd Rube präsentiert von der Volksbank Tailfingen




Sonntag, 14.06.2009:

ab 07.00 Uhr.....
Offizielles Training, Startnummernausgabe im Race-Office (Zollern-Alb-Halle)

ab 08.30 Uhr.....
Beschallung
VIP Bereich
Eröffnung der EXPO/ Bike Messe
Bühnenprogramm
Funmodule
08.30 Uhr: Start Bundesliga Junioren max. 75 Min.
10.15 Uhr: Start Bundesliga U 23 max. 75 Min. 
12.15 Uhr: Start Bundesliga HC Frauen max. 90 Min. - / Juniorinnen max. 60 Min. 
14.15 Uhr: Start Bundesliga HC Herren max. 90 Min. 
ca. 16. 15 Uhr Siegerehrung auf der Show Bühne


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

Wann und wo? Bierstand???


----------



## BHMDK (12. Juni 2009)

Wie ist denn - außer Gonso Marathon (den ich mir wohl nicht geben oder anschaun werde) - die Planung für WE- Ausfahrten?

Samstag Mittag und Sonntag morgen ginge beides.

Mitfahrer gesucht 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (12. Juni 2009)

@all: wie wär´s denn, wenn wir uns morgen sagen wir so gegen 10:30 Uhr in Hechingen treffen und gemeinsam mit dem Bike nach Albstadt fahren. Das müsste dann auf 13:30 zum Start locker reichen. Lasst mal hören....

@bhmdk: würde mich kurzfristig melden, da Sa. vorrauss. Albstadt ansteht und der So. noch völlig offen ist, tendenziell gehts So. jedoch eher zum klettern. Schau mer mal.


----------



## Libtech (12. Juni 2009)

@ all: 
ja, 10.30Uhr in Hechingen klingt gut! Ich behalte mir aber vor mit dem Krummlenker den Stich hochzufahren, da das Rocky noch nicht 100% ist. Mal schauen, was ich heute Nacht zusammenbasteln kann 

_Wir sind dann bestimmt pünktlich zum Start da, damit wir Ramon die Händchen halten, Daumen drücken, mit der DR-Fahne hinter ihm her rennen, Energiegels reichen  und ich anfeuern können. _

@ bhmdk: Wollte am So auch wieder nach AS und das mit einer längeren Runde über die Alb verbinden ...


----------



## BHMDK (12. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also ich könnte hier frühestens gegen 14:00 Uhr weg,  wird also mit dem Start nix. Zum Zieleinlauf langt es eher. Vielleicht treffen wir uns einfach dort..... Bzw. hattet Ihr überhaupt vor, bis zum Schluss dort zu sein??

@libtech - nimm doch Dein Nicolai, dann kann man auf dem Rückweg den Trail nach Thanheim mit einbauen, wäre ja auch nicht schlecht  

Gruß aus dem Büro 
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (12. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all:
> ja, 10.30Uhr in Hechingen klingt gut! Ich behalte mir aber vor mit dem Krummlenker den Stich hochzufahren, da das Rocky noch nicht 100% ist. Mal schauen, was ich heute Nacht zusammenbasteln kann



Krummlenker?? Stich??? Hast Du nich noch ein Nicolai  kann man mit dem nicht nach Albstadt fahren? 
Unsereins hat auch 16kg unterm Hintern, das wäre dann doch ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit 
Ausserdem kann Federweg nicht schaden wenn man ein paar Bier später wieder runder muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (12. Juni 2009)

Hi ede - heute schreiben wir wohl immer gleichzeitig 

Also Treff im Zielbereich wäre nicht schlecht - sagt mir einfach Bescheid, wie lange Ihr dort sein werdet....

Cheers Dirk


----------



## Libtech (12. Juni 2009)

@ ede: Alla gut, dann kommt das Nicolai morgen mit. So sind die 3Std bis Albstadt realistisch  
Schauen wir mal wer die Threadinterne Bergwertung mit 150mm Federweg und 16Kg gewinnt. 
Auf dem Weg können wir ja am Bikepark in Tailfingen vorbeischauen, und noch ein paar zusätzliche Hm in die Beine pumpen.
Bier gibt es keins für mich - da fall ich ja anschließend vom Rad 

@ bhmdk: Okay, dann treffen wir uns beim Zieleinlauf. Also ich bleibe schon bis zum Schluss. Die 1.5 -2 Stunden, die das Rennen dauert, bekommen wir schon irgendwie rum  

Sollen wir uns um 10.30Uhr bei [email protected] oder Domäne treffen?

Wer kommt nun alles?
- ede!
- bhmdk zum Zieleinlauf!
- [email protected] ?!
- fsBelsen ?!
- RacingRalph ?!
- Syrer, mhhh, schade ... bist entschuldigt 
- ...


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2009)

Moin @ all: Ich werde nicht mitfahren! Ist mir zu lange, zu weit weg von zu Hause! 
Will nicht erst 3 Stunden nach Hause radln wenn die wehen losgehen!

Ggfs fahr ich (oder je nach empfinden auch wir)mit dem Auto nach Albstadt zum gucken! Dann sehen wir uns da!


----------



## ede paul (12. Juni 2009)

@libi: ich komm in dem Fall auf 10:30 direkt zu Dir. 
Dann muss ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen, sollte ich, was wahrscheinlich ist etwas Verspätung haben. 

@bhmdk + [email protected]: dann sehen wir uns


----------



## syrer (14. Juni 2009)

Servus Leute,
nach meinem 5 tägigen Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus bin ich wieder in der Zivilisation angekommen.


----------



## ede paul (14. Juni 2009)

die Albstadt Pics sind up! 












@Syrer: hoffe bei Dir ist soweit alles Gelungen. Und wir sehen uns schon auch noch diese Saison!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2009)

Sorry, ich hatte es nicht geschafft! Dafür bin ich dann heute nicht untätig gewesen. 
Tobi weiß wo das ist! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/385522
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/385524


----------



## Libtech (14. Juni 2009)

@ Syrer: Welcome back! (Albgerien nennst du Zivilisation?)
Hoffe deiner Schulter geht's wieder gut!?

@ ede: Die Bilder sind gelungen! Ramon sieht richtig "fresh" aus. Kann sich ja mal bei der "bike" als Fotomodel bewerben 

@ maikel: Hast du das outback da hinten wieder unter die Räder genommen? Recht so!

Ich war heute wieder in AS und habe den Profis zugeschaut. Nicht schlecht, muss ich sagen. Aber selbst bei denen sieht man Unterschiede. Ich dachte die Leistungsdichte sei enger.
Und die Frauen - Hut ab - dass die sowas fahren. Da würden wir kaum mithalten ...  oder vielleicht doch ... 

Guten Start i.d. Woche


----------



## rcyeti (14. Juni 2009)

Servus!

@ Syrer: Auch welcome back! Hoffe alles ist gut gelaufen, und die Schulter heilt jetzt schnell.

@ Ede: Coole pics!  Dank der kräftige Unterstützung von Tobi und Dir musste ich ja wieder "fresh" aussehen! 

@ Tobi: Stimme deiner Beobachtung zu, besonders bei den Frauen waren die Unterschiede deutlich, eine ist sogar ziemlich beindruckend gestürtzt.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2009)

Oh syrer: Hab dich glatt überlesen. 
Hoffe bei dir gehts wieder "bergauf"!

@Tobi: Ja, musste den neuen Trail nochmal genau betrachten!


----------



## racingralph70 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
jetzt bin ich auch drin im Forum. Freu mich auf die nächsten Runden mit euch.
So long. Ralph


----------



## rcyeti (15. Juni 2009)

Wilkommen Ralph! 
Dann wirds mal Zeit dass wir alle wieder ne gemeinsame Tour fahren. Wie siehts bei euch aus für die nächsten Tage?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm,...
Dienstag bin ich bei Tobi zum schrauben und ab Donnerstag bis Sonntag haben wir Besuch!
Schade...

Off-Topic: Seid Ihr über Tailfingen gefahren? Wie siehts am Park aus?


----------



## syrer (15. Juni 2009)

Ja Leute zu meinem Glück war ich in der Arcus Sportklinik in Pforzheim bei Dr. Ambacher, nem echten Schulterspezialisten.Er hat alles wieder sehr fein gerichtet. Ich kann nur sagen ne geile und ganz moderne Klinik.
Das Pflegepersonal jung und bildhübsch und der FlatTV an der Wand war auch nicht zu verachten.
Die Versorgung mit mir noch unbekannten aber sehr funktioniernden Mittelchen war zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit gegeben(das werd ich am meisten vermissen) Hatte auch Höllenschmerzen.
Nun bin ich stolzer Besitzer 2 neuer Narben, die eine 15 cm lang vorne über die Schulter, die andere 10 cm lang am Becken(bereitet mehr Schmerzen als die Schulter).
Die nächsten 6 Wochen hab ich ein Abbduktionskissen wo den Arm in einer bestimmten Position hält(sieht echt bekloppt aus) und dann sieht man weiter.Morgen bekomm ich meinen Schulterstuhl zum trainieren geliefert, mein Arbeitsgerät für die nächsten 12 Wochen.
Dank meines Zimmernachbarn nem 72 Jährigen Ballettänzer war es ein recht lustiger und angenehmer Aufenthalt in der Klinik. An mich und mein  Kollegen werden sich die Krankenschwestern noch lange erinnern Da hieß es nur um 12 Uhr Nachts ob das Partyzimmer 215 ihre Schlaftabletten noch nicht genommen hätten.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

Sauber, so muss das!!!


----------



## ede paul (15. Juni 2009)

@syrer: dich kann man nirgends alleine hin lassen 
Promt macht er mit knapp 80 jährigen Tänzern ein Fass auf. 

War die hier auch vor Ort? http://www.up2city.de/redaktion/fasching_krankenschwester.jpg 

@racingralph: Endlich!! & Welcome!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (15. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,
jetzt muß ich doch fragen..beobachte "das Geschehen" bisher nur von Weitem
Bin blutige Anfängerin was MTB angeht..doch ehrgeizig genug um besser werden zu wollen Habe auch schon einige Tips im Raum Tü/Rttb bekommen..und abgefahren. Halt alles leichte Sachen...
Habt Ihr evtl. auch aus Euren Gefilden ein paar machbare Tourentips für mich übrig?? Bzw...vielleicht könnt ich mich, wärt Ihr bereit auf mich zu warten, auch mal anschließen?! Fragen kommen ja meist direkt beim fahren auf..learning bei doing eben
Ciao Viola


----------



## syrer (15. Juni 2009)

servus Viola,
die Jungs machen das schon ich bin leider verhindert in der nächsten Zeit

@ede: ja war echt krass mit dem Harry, bloß die Pfleger fanden ihn nicht so angenehm
bin jetzt gerade noch aktuell in Ulm bei Anna auf der Pflegestation  komm aber am Freitag wieder auf die Alb und würde dann am Wochenende vorbeikommen und die Helmcam vorbeibringen.Was meinst,bist mal daheim?


----------



## Libtech (15. Juni 2009)

@ racing ralph aka rr: Welcome, endlich jetzt auch hier im Forum! 

@ viola: Welcome  

Wenn du schon Tipps aus dem RT/Tü Forum bekommen hast, werden wir dir natürlich auch welche geben.
Mitfahren ist generell kein Problem, und warten werden logischerweise auch. Lies' einfach weiterhin mit, und wenn du magst, meldest du dich bei Interesse und fährst mit. 

@ syrer: Was gibt es besseres als bei der Holden auf der Pflegestation zu sein?
Machst dann auch wieder Party, so wie mit Dirty Harry in Pforzheim?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2009)

Warten können die Jungs gut 
Sah letzte mal zumindest ordentlich aus wenn der Trupp oben auf mich gewartet hat und später dann unten als ich noch die Felgen kühlen musste


----------



## ede paul (16. Juni 2009)

@viola: hallo erstmal...
also wie bereits angesprochen sind wir ganz harmlos und warten wenn die Truppe auseinander gerissen wird. Die mit den leichten Bikes müssen oben warten, die mit viel Federweg und schweren Bikes eher unten 

Darüber hinaus könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich auch eine Mädels-Truppe organisieren lässt. Mir fallen da spontan drei junge Damen ein, die´s vielleicht nicht ganz so "männlich" mögen.  
Einziges Problem....ich habs noch nicht geschafft, dass sie sich hier im Forum registrieren.....immer dieser Computerkram...

Morgen wollen wir ein wenig auf der Alb fahren. D.h. ich würde ab Ofterdingen mit dem Auto Richtung Albstadt und könnte Dich ggf. ab Ofterdingen mitnemen. Bei Interesse schick mir einfach ne PN, dann können wir die Details klären.

@all: bhmdk, yeti und ich möchten morgen ein Teilstück des Marathons fahrnen. Als Treffpunkt haben wir mal den Parkplatz am Stich ins Auge gefasst. Uhrzeit muss noch fixiert werden. Vor 18 Uhr geht bei mir jedoch gar nix.

@syrer: da es am Wochenende eh blödes Wetter wird, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass ich viel zu Hause bin. Aber ich komm auch gerne hoch. Nicht dass sich das Abbduktionskissen irgendwo verkeilt  Lass uns phonen...


----------



## ede paul (16. Juni 2009)

@all: morgen 18:30 Uhr Parkplatz Stich Onstmettingen. CU!!


----------



## Viol.a (16. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank mal für die nette "Aufnahme"!!
Och..wegen mir braucht es nicht unbedingt ´n Mädelstrüppchen..ist doch ´ne Herausforderung mit den Männern mithalten zu können..besser zu wollen Und gemischt ist´s ja doch immer ausgeglichener!

Morgen wäre gar nicht so schlecht zu radln..aber bei mir dreht´s sich eher um die unausgebaute Kondition, dazu gehörige Schnappatmung inklusive
Ich weiß zwar nicht, wo Onstmettingen liegt, aber wenn das einschl. Anstieg AUF die Alb wäre..ohne mich..das pack ich nicht!!! 
Was habt Ihr denn für morgen in´s Auge gefaßt gehabt?? Bzw. wie tricky wird´s Niveau denn werden??..wie gesagt, bin wirklich Anfängerin..also wenn Ihr bolzen wollt, komme ich besser ein andermal mit!
Ciao Viola


----------



## BHMDK (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

zuerst mal "welcome"  an die neuen Namen hier....
Morgen wird nicht sooooo wild, wir fahren mit dem Auto hoch und drehen dort eine Runde auf der Marathon - Strecke . 
Aber klare Sache: es wird nur ein Teil befahren, die 86km sind ein klein bißchen zu heftig für den Feierabend. 

Was wir da genau fahren, hängt von der Tagesform und den Teilnehmenden ab. Also am besten wäre es wohl, einfach mal mitzukommen und die Lage selbst einzuschätzen. So tragisch kann es nicht werden..... 

Entweder kurz vor 6 beim ede in Ofterdingen, gegen 6 bei mir in B'hausen oder eben halb 7 oben beim Stichwirtshaus...... Da ist ein idealer Einstieg in die Runde und man kommt auch gut wieder hin wenn man sich nicht den ganzen Marathon geben will....

Bis morgen dann
Dirk


----------



## rcyeti (16. Juni 2009)

@ Viola: Wilkommen im Forum  

@ all: Bis morgen dann. CU!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

Ich versuche auch da zu sein, kann aber nix versprechen!
Wenn ich nicht am Stich bin um 18:30, dann fahrt einfach los...


----------



## Viol.a (17. Juni 2009)

Also gut..überlege es mir bis heute Nachmittag..und werde brav Bescheid geben 
Ciao Viola


----------



## Libtech (17. Juni 2009)

Ich halte es wie [email protected], denke aber schon, dass es klappen wird.


----------



## ede paul (17. Juni 2009)

hey dann sind wir ja ne richtig grosse Truppe  Dann wird sich das Tempo erfahrungsgemäss eh in Grenzen halten. 
Bis später.....


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

Momentane Tendenz: 

Allerdings muss ich gucken das ich heute noch was für morgen schaffe, da kommt ja dann Besuch


----------



## Libtech (17. Juni 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Dann wird sich das Tempo erfahrungsgemäss eh in Grenzen halten.
> Bis später.....



Wir fahren im Windschatten. 25Km/h als Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist Minimum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (17. Juni 2009)

Also Männer..würde gerne mitkommen wollen
Würde selbst hinfahren(..Navi wird ´s Beste geben..)..so kann ich retour gleich von der B27 ab in Richtung Rottenburg tingeln..nur eben zum Verständnis: wenn ich den Stich hoch bin, ist der Treffpunktparkplatz unmittelbar dort zu finden, ja??

Nun gut..werde das/Euch schon finden..bin dann die in dem anthrazitfarbenen Polo mit Tü.KfZ..rothaarig!
Hasta luego
Viola


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2009)

Dein Polo ist rothaarig 

Parkplatz! Das ist ne gute Frage?!
War da auch noch nie, aber ich meine, dass das der Parkplatz an der T-Kreuzung ist. Von der B27, kurz vo Onstmettingen geht es rechts nach Pfeffingen ab. Dort an der T-Kreuzung ist ein Parkplatz und gegenüber nen Gasthaus! Das sagt mir Google-Maps sei der Stich.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...71657&sspn=0.006576,0.013046&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17

ODER???


----------



## rcyeti (17. Juni 2009)

So issches! Einfach den Stich ganz hochfahren, erste Wirtschaft mit Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.
Da ich mit dem MTB Anreise hoffe ich dass ihr im schlimsten Fall noch ein paar Minuten auf mich wartet.  
Bis später!


----------



## BHMDK (17. Juni 2009)

Wow, das ist heute wohl eine größere Veranstaltung - richtig gut! 

Das mit dem Treffpunkt werden wir schon hinkriegen. Statt dem Wirt seine 2 1/2 Parkplätze dicht zu machen können wir auch 300 Meter weiter auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite oder nochmal 100 Meter weiter parken.....

Ein rothaariger Polo dürfte in der Tat auffallen, so dass wir Dich bestimmt nicht verfehlen 

Da wir ja jetzt alle wissen, wer mitfahren will, können wir der Einfachheit halber ja warten bis alle da sind - "pünktlich" ist relativ - soviel ist klar, also einigen wir uns auf "etwa halb sieben oder so" 


Bis nachher

Dirk


----------



## Viol.a (18. Juni 2009)

Gut das ich mit bin..war sehr spaßig..komme ich gerne, gerne wieder mit, bei ähnlichen Aktionen!
..und irgendwann habe auch ich dann vllt. nicht mehr ´s Gefühl, schnellst möglichst unter´n O2-Zelt zu müssen..
Hasta la próxima..absolut!
Viola


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2009)

Bei der Burgfelder-Steige darf man sich ein Sauerstoffzelt wünschen


----------



## ede paul (18. Juni 2009)

was heisst hier Sauerstoffzelt...ich will nicht wissen wie Du abgehst wenn Du jetzt regelmässig trainierst. 

Gnade uns Gott


----------



## ede paul (19. Juni 2009)

pics pics pics.....


----------



## Viol.a (19. Juni 2009)

Ach du sch.... ..wie seh ich denn aus??!!
..hätte ich mich doch etwas vorteilhafter geben können..wenn ich´s mitbekommen hätte..hiiilfe..

..na ja..´s nächste Mal


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Ach du sch.... ..wie seh ich denn aus??!!
> ..hätte ich mich doch etwas vorteilhafter geben können..wenn ich´s mitbekommen hätte..hiiilfe..
> 
> ..na ja..´s nächste Mal


 
Du meckerst??? Guck mal meinen Gesichtsausdruck! 
Ich seh aus als würd ich gleich :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (19. Juni 2009)

@Maikel: Ja ja..die zwei pics sprechen ansich ja für sich selbst, ne..die vier strahlen um die Wette..und unser eins..nun gut

Aber warte mal..bekanntlich sind die Letzten ja die Ersten, ne
..´s nächste Mal werfen wir uns einfach in Siegerpose..


----------



## ede paul (20. Juni 2009)

tja so sind halt Schnappschüsse. 

ok ok, ich warne das nächste mal vor.....

@all: hab grad die Info bekommen, dass sich die bodelshäusener Connection um Andi (Radsport Schlaich) morgen um 7:30 Uhr auf den Weg Richtung Albstadt macht um den Marathon abzufahren. Ich werd wohl mitfahren. 

Treffpunkt ist um 7:30 Nähe Kindergarten Achalmstrasse Bodelshausen.



Ach und guckt euch mal den Syrer an. Ich denke er hat eine Runde Mitleid verdient........







Im Ernst. Super dass die OP gut geklappt hat!


----------



## Libtech (20. Juni 2009)

7.30Uhr? 

Danke für die Info Jochen, aber das ist mir zu früh 

Morgen werde ich mit dem RR meine Hausrunde (40Km) 2x fahren, und dabei dann die Burg Hohenzollern auch 2x mitnehmen. 
Da kommt dann auch ein bisschen was zusammen - ca. 90Km 

Syrer könnte sich ja auch ein riesengroßes Kuscheltier vom Rummelplatz unter den Arm packen ...


----------



## BHMDK (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute.

War mir auch zu heftig Eure Planung  - hat nur zu einer Jogging- Runde gereicht...... 

Sind alle durchgekommen und fit für den "Ernstfall??"


----------



## Libtech (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, Ede, erzähl mal 
Gibt es wieder Bilder?

Ich habe heute mein Programm durchgezogen:
92,82 Km
1220 hm dank der Burg. Beim zweiten Mal hochfahren musste ich aber mit der RR-Übersetzung und der Motivation kämpfen


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, Ede, erzähl mal
> Gibt es wieder Bilder?
> 
> Ich habe heute mein Programm durchgezogen:
> ...


 
Krummlenkerangeber 
Meld dich mal wegen morgen abend! 18:30?


----------



## Libtech (21. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Krummlenkerangeber



Die Fahrzeit habe ich ja nicht angegeben  

Ja, morgen 18.30Uhr passt. Cu


----------



## ede paul (22. Juni 2009)

alle sind gut durchgekommen! Wir haben uns den heftigen Teil vorab gegeben. D.h. wir sind wieder am Stich eingestiegen und dann durchgefahren. Wir waren knapp 5:30h unterwegs incl. Päuschen und Mittagessen beim Mäc

Fazit: durchkommen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, ob jedoch die angepeilten Zeiten machbar sind wird man sehen. Hängt ja letztlich auch vom Wetter ab.

Eins steht aber fest.....heute ist Ruhetag 

Pics??? Pic!!!!!


----------



## Libtech (23. Juni 2009)

Startfoto: Big Grin 
Zielfoto: *?* (Hat die Kraft zum Halten der Kamera nicht mehr gereicht?)

Heute geht's weiter: Endspurt vorbereiten für den 11.07. 

Die gesetzen "Reize" vom Wochenende wollen gehalten werden ...  ... Obwohl noch so'n Ruhetag fein wäre.

Geht was unter der Woche? Mi, Do ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

ähm Jungs, ich hätt da mal ein paar Fragen, vllt. könnt Ihr mir helfen.

1. wo kauft Ihr denn eure Shorts? Ich suche ne lässige Hose mit Taschen und wenn mögl. mit nem Einsatz für den geschundenen Hintern.  Tips??

2. an meinem Freeride Bike möchte ich das mittlere 32er Kettenblatt durch ein 38er oder gar 40er ersetzen. Kurbel ist ne 4-Arm 104mm. Nun blick ich bei den Angeboten nicht so richtig durch. Die Frage ist immer, handelt es sich um das Grosse oder das Mittlere Kettenblatt. An der Stelle des Grossen habe ich ja schon den Bashguard drauf. Was meint Ihr passen die hier? http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D47c8e26a38c200c7ab18887c2c6d97f1&method=m_product&nodeID=&pageID=1_k_0d8356d4474b7448b6841fc32ff31ff3_1_2&productID=bdcb5118d06c1bfeab0ec107995c35e8

@Libi: nicht das falsche Eindrücke entstehen. Das Bild ist NACH der Tour aufgenommen worden.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

zu 1: Gute Frage, auch ne Antwort drauf hören will 
zu 2: Das Große und Mittlere haben doch beide den selben Lochabstand oder irre ich mich da? Sprich du kannst dir da nen 38/40er mit 104mm holen. Kann dein Bashguard das? Die haben ja auch ne max. Größe bzgl. mittleres Blatt!


----------



## Libtech (23. Juni 2009)

Hose: Kann ich nur Gore-Shorts (Modell: Flow) empfehlen! Fallen klein aus, also eine No Größer nehmen. 

Kettenblatt: 104/64 Lk ist eine gängige Größe. Das große und mittlere Kettenblatt haben 104, das kleine 64. 
Schau mal bei www.starbike.de oder www.bike24.de

Das Bild ist nach der Tour aufgenommen worden? Ihr seht aber nicht arg kaputt aus ... aber wenn du nach einer Hose für den geschundenen Hintern suchst .... 

Für längere Touren ist auch Melkfett mit Ringelblumengedöns (dm-Drogerie) oder Sixtus Creme (z.B.Apotheke) für den Allerwertesten [edit:Sitzknochen, nicht dass das an die falsche Stelle kommt]  eine Überlegung wert ...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

@Tobi. Noch lange geschraubt gestern? Sahst heute morgen doch sehr müde aus auf der B27


----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kettenblatt: 104/64 Lk ist eine gängige Größe. Das große und mittlere Kettenblatt haben 104, das kleine 64.
> Schau mal bei www.starbike.de oder www.bike24.de



merci fürs Feedback. Dass das mittlere Blatt ebenfalls 104mm hat ist soweit klar. Jedoch sieht das mittlere Blatt anders aus als das Grosse. Anders geformt kürzerer Steg. Ich habe nun eben den Verdacht, dass 104-Blätter mit 38-40 Zähnen für die Montage aussen und nicht in der Mitte vorgesehen sind. Ein unterschied drüfte z.B. die Rest-Länge des Stegs am Loch sein...ist das so verständlich?

Hab bei Hibike gerade die Gore Freeride gefunden aber 129.- UVP 139.-  Sind die noch ganz bei Trost?? Da muss doch ein high end Nudelschmeichler schon mit eingebaut sein, oder wie ist das?


----------



## syrer (23. Juni 2009)

Du kannst mal im Radwerk in Metzingen schauen die haben so ziemlich alles an Shorts und Lycra-Höschen
Für den wunden Arsch kann ich nur die Creme von Assos empfehlen,die betäubt hervorragend. Musst aber vorher hinschmieren 
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage zum Kettenblattthema: Ist 22/40 überhaupt schaltbar?


----------



## rcyeti (23. Juni 2009)

@ Ede: Der Gonso Fabrikverkauf hat hin und wieder einige taugliche Bikeklamotten zu dezenten Preisen. Schau mal einfach vorbei das nächste mal wenn du in Albstadt bist.

Hab an meinem ASX das mittlere 32 Kettenblatt mit einem 36 ersetzt, geht auch ganz gut. Oder ist der 38-40 für dein Downhiller?


----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

@yeti: yes, ist fürn Downhiller. Da das grosse Blatt ja durch den Rockring der schaltbaren e.thirteen Kettenführung ersetzt wurde möchte ich ein grösseres KB in der Mitte um den Range zu erhöhen.

Ich glaub ich fahr mal zu Gonso und hol mir ne Radunterhose mit Polster und so, dann kann ich Stylishe Shorts drüberziehen.......

@[email protected]: hmmm auch ne interessante Frage 

Hmm ich glaub ich geh einfach mal nach Winterlingen und frach die Jungs. Wenn das Teil dann 10 okken mehr kostet ist´s auch wurscht.

@syrer: hab ich schon gekuckt. Da bekommste kaum was mit Pölsterchen. War vor 3-4 Wo. dort. Sehr ernüchternd.

@all: nur für´s Protokoll. Ich hab keinen wunden Arsch!! Aber ich hätte sicher einen, wäre nicht ein tolles Pölsterchen in meiner tollen Fox-Short verarbeitet. Genau sowas hätt ich gerne wieder nur mit einer Tasche.


----------



## Libtech (23. Juni 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Hab bei Hibike gerade die Gore Freeride gefunden aber 129.-â¬ UVP 139.-â¬  Sind die noch ganz bei Trost?? Da muss doch ein high end Nudelschmeichler schon mit eingebaut sein, oder wie ist das?



 Ja, mit PlÃ¼sch und Warmhaltefunktion.

Dein Kettenblattproblem kann ich nachvollziehen. Was hast du denn da fÃ¼r eine Kurbel drauf, viell. kommen wir so der Sache nÃ¤her?


Oder: KettenblÃ¤tter: 36/22. Ein 36er reicht doch an der Freeride-MÃ¼hle ...
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...garnitur-FC-M665-Hollowtech-II-two-piece.html

Ein Kettenblatt kostet ca. 40-50â¬. Lohnt da nicht gleich eine neue Kurbel?

@ maikel: Jaaa, sehr mÃ¼de! Ganz kleine Augen. Habe noch an meinem bike (Gabel gekÃ¼rzt, Vorbau+Lenker drauf) bis um ca. 23.30Uhr geschraubt.
Heute kommt das TubelessKit dran - bin mal auf die Sauerei gespannt 

Bin am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich jetzt bei dem P.... Wetter biken soll? - Das ist ja fast wie bei Twitter hier


----------



## Viol.a (23. Juni 2009)

..Kettenblätter, Zähne..bin ich überhaupt schon wach??..Nachtschicht ist wirklich nix für mich....verstehe nur Bahnhof..na ja..muß vllt.auch nicht sein..

Mit dem ersten "guten-morgen-wach-werd-Kaffee" wollte ich mal verpennt anfragen, ob sich jemand vorstellen kann, am Do. mich auf ´ner Runde zu begleiten..oder mitzunehmen?? Vllt. ähnlich wie letzten Mi...darf nur zu keinem Nightride ausarten, da ich Fr. gegen 6 mich aufpacken werde, in heimatliche Gefilde

Wiedertschüß Viola


----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

@viola: muss passen, bin am Do. in Rottenburg an der DAV Kletterwand.

@all: danke für´s mitgrübeln und die Tips. Ich glaube ich muss mich hier mal genüsslich einarbeiten.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag im Schlamm suhlen oder kennt wer ne Streck, die dann halbwegs fahrbar ist?


----------



## Viol.a (23. Juni 2009)

...bei wunden Hinterteilen empfiehlt sich im Übrigen ´n bissel Anästhesienpuder..hält schön trocken und lindert wunderbar lokal den Schmerz...
...und Ringelblume ist zwar schön und gut, doch Panthenol fördert den Wundheilungprozess deutlich besser...


----------



## syrer (23. Juni 2009)

@ede: schau dir mal hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k218/hosen-kurz.html die Mainstream MSX an. Hab da meine neuen Shimano Schuhe bestellt und bin voll zufrieden gewesen.

bis denne


----------



## Juuro (23. Juni 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> ...bei wunden Hinterteilen empfiehlt sich im Übrigen ´n bissel Anästhesienpuder..hält schön trocken und lindert wunderbar lokal den Schmerz...
> ...und Ringelblume ist zwar schön und gut, doch Panthenol fördert den Wundheilungprozess deutlich besser...



Und wo bekommt man sowas her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (23. Juni 2009)

Juuro schrieb:


> Und wo bekommt man sowas her?



..an alle geschundenen A....backen oder (wie sagt man auf schwäbisch??) Fiedles:
Panthenol..ganz einfach in Bepanthensalbe o. um der Werbung treu zu bleiben..Panthenolsalbe ratiopharm

Und dieses Anästhesienpuder..ist halt Puder mit ´nem Anteil an Lokalanästhetika..ohne Quatsch..´s selbe gibt´s auch in Gelform..weiß allerdings nicht genau, ob´s verschreibungspflichtig ist..bei den Bestandteilen, die sich darin tümmeln..?!


----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Und dieses Anästhesienpuder..ist halt Puder mit ´nem Anteil an Lokalanästhetika..ohne Quatsch..



Scherzmodus an 
Ja das kenn ich auch, ist son weisses Pulver und wirkt lokal anesthesierend. Wird meist von Managern, Bundestagsabgeordneten mit schmerzendem Nasen - Rachebraum genommen, hab ich in den Medien gehört.
Könnte man sich ja auch mal auf den Hintern pudern.


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2009)

@ede

Bzgl. Kettenblättern: maximale Größe (schaltbar) für die Mitte sind 36 Zähne, mehr macht der Umwerfer in der Regel nicht mit. Gibt es sehr günstig z.B. bei www.bike-components.de... habe ich auch gemacht, SLX-Blatt gekauft - fertig. 22/36 reicht i.d.R. aus - mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch auf dem 36er (Mittreten klappt bis ca. 40km/h  ), das 22er fühlt sich etwas vernachlässigt  Aber der Winter kommt sicher wieder...

Bzgl. Buchse: meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach schicke und vor allem haltbare Modelle gibt es von MACE, bekommst Du z.B. bei ChainReaction in GB. Klamottentechnisch haben die einige Schnäppchen am Start...

Cheers

der D

(der morgen abend wieder im Schönbuch eine Runde dreht)


----------



## ede paul (23. Juni 2009)

@dd & all: Thanx, werd ich alles die Tage mal checken!!!

Ahh noch was......Darf ich erinnern?? Hat jemand Bock mitzukommen, wenn das Wetter etwas besser wird? Hab mal die 75km ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2009)

Sonntag Albstadt??? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6053784&postcount=194


----------



## rcyeti (23. Juni 2009)

So ist es...jetzt ist es auch offiziel bekannt gegeben. Schlept euere Mühlen am Sonntag nach Tailfingen, der Bikepark ist eröffnet


----------



## Viol.a (24. Juni 2009)

..was, wie??Bikepark??..jepp..wenn ich mal besser bin..So. werde ich geflissentlich ausschlafen..ZUHAUSE an der Spree..

..aber Jungs..was ist mit morgen???..nun ja, geh dann wohl erstmal schlummern..


----------



## Libtech (24. Juni 2009)

CTF oder bikepark: Dilemmasituation 

Ja, wegen morgen. Ich denke schon, dass ich eine Runde fahren werde. Kann aber noch nicht sagen wann.


----------



## ede paul (24. Juni 2009)

hmmm erst CC dann DH. Ist ja nicht weit auseinander (alles Albstadt)....
Das wär dann ein MTB Zweikampf.

In dem Fall fängt der frühe Vogel den Wurm oder wie war das....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

CC fällt aus! 
Ich guck wann ich am Lift bin! 

@viola: Man fährt doch auch in den Park um besser zu werden! Ist für mich auch eine angenehme Art zu üben...


----------



## rcyeti (24. Juni 2009)

Welches Dilema? Wo bleibt den die Begeisterung? Ich glaube es nicht, jetzt habt Ihr alle so lange auf den Liftbetrieb gewartet aber überlegt euch tatsächlich eher Country Touren zu fahren??? 



[email protected] schrieb:


> CC fällt aus!
> Ich guck wann ich am Lift bin!
> 
> @viola: Man fährt doch auch in den Park um besser zu werden! Ist für mich auch eine angenehme Art zu üben...



[email protected] hat die richtige Einstellung


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Welches Dilema? Wo bleibt den die Begeisterung? Ich glaube es nicht, jetzt habt Ihr alle so lange auf den Liftbetrieb gewartet aber überlegt euch tatsächlich eher Country Touren zu fahren???


Ramon hat die richtige Einstellung


----------



## ede paul (24. Juni 2009)

da ich meine Begeisterung bisher nur per PN übermittelt habe, 
hier nochmals offiziell 

Wieeeee geil ist das denn!!!


----------



## Libtech (24. Juni 2009)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Welches Dilema? Wo bleibt den die Begeisterung? Ich glaube es nicht, jetzt habt Ihr alle so lange auf den Liftbetrieb gewartet aber überlegt euch tatsächlich eher Country Touren zu fahren??? QUOTE]
> 
> Ramon, beachte bitte den  hinter meiner Aussage.
> By the way, der Lift wird doch nicht nur einen Tag, am 28., geöffnet sein??
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

Minion DH 2,25 - Interesse anmeld!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (24. Juni 2009)

Na das ist ja schon viel besser! 

Nicht dass die Liftbetreiber doch noch kalte Füsse bekommen wenn nur ein paar Leute zum zuschauen erscheinen. 

Die AS-M Vorbereitung habe ich übrigens fast ganz zurück gestellt, bringt ja sowieso nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Shin Chan (24. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] kaum zu glauben der Bikepark sah vor nem Monat noch ziemlich "unentschlossen" aus.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

? Wieso ?

Also der Park steht doch meines Wissens schon nen paar Jahre und seit 1-2 Monaten spricht man doch von der Eröffnung zum Juli...


----------



## Shin Chan (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mich auch täuschen. Aber wenn er offen ist !!Hinfahren!! Super Track ist einfach genial


----------



## BHMDK (25. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute.

Hat einer von Euch Bike- Tour Pläne fürs WE?
Ich meine jetzt nicht den CTF, sondern deutlich weniger km 

Lasst mal hören

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

Ja  Wobei ich sicher bin das dabei am Sonntag alle KM bergab gesammelt werden! 

Samstag werde ich wohl nur ne kleine Runde über den Lochen, Schafberg drehen.


----------



## ede paul (26. Juni 2009)

wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich am WE nirgends am Start sein werde.
Hab mir heftigst den Nacken verrenkt und kann mich kaum bewegen. 
Da geht also gar nix.....

Euch viel Spass, lassts krachen in Albstadt.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2009)

Schade...  Aber dir alles Gute und werd wieder schnell fit!


----------



## Libtech (26. Juni 2009)

Oh Ede, .... schade. Halt die Ohren steif 
Werf' dir ein paar Voltaren Tabletten ein.

Dann werde ich die CTF wohl auch nicht fahren.

Habe vor, morgen und Sonntag mit dem RR oder MTB zu fahren.

Die AS-M Strecke, zumindest Teile davon, würden mich reizen ...
Sonntag Nachmittag dann nach AS-Tailfingen, den Bikepark begutachten. Vielleicht kann man ja das damit verbinden?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2009)

Wann wolltest du denn etwa in Tailfingen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (26. Juni 2009)

Wann? Gute Frage. Bin flexibel; und nicht zuletzt sollte man es vom Wetter abhängig machen.

Von einem speziellen Programm o.ä. schreiben sie auf der HP nichts.
http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/content/view/158/55/

@ rcyeti, wann bist du da?
@ bhmdk: Lust dort mit vorbeizucruisen? (Fahren werde ich dort am So nicht; mit 80mm kommt da bestimmt keine Freude auf )


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2009)

Dann komm doch mit dem "richtigen" Bike!


----------



## BHMDK (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ede.

Mannmannmann, hoffe, dass das schnell wieder in Ordnung kommt. Lass mich raten; das Klettern ist gefährlicher, als man auf den ersten Blick vermutet 

Wäre definitiv schade um die gute Marathon- Form.  Aber auch ohne CTF wird es wohl für 'ne gute Zeit reichen....... Daher erstmal gute Erholung 

@libtech; kann morgen früh, etwa zur üblichen Zeit, muss aber um 14:00 Uhr in Böblingen sein, so dass es definitiv nur eine kurze Sache werden kann. 


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (27. Juni 2009)

@ [email protected]: Mit dem richtigen bike ... ja, nach dem 11.Juli dann 

@ bhmdk: Zur üblichen Zeit heißt 9Uhr? Also, falls die Welt morgen früh um neun nicht untergehen sollte (mit Regen, Blitz und Donner), können wir ja zwei Stündchen fahren gehen.

@ ede: Du hast dir das passende Wetter für deine Versteifung rausgesucht 

Ich warte nun mal ab, ob der Regen etwas nachlässt, und werde mich dann später ggf. in Regenklamotten widerwillig auf das Bike schmeißen.
Merke: So ein Rollentrainer wäre was ...


----------



## ede paul (27. Juni 2009)

@all: danke für die Genesungswünsche. Die helfen schon. Bin gestern noch bei ner Freundin in den Genuss einer Physio-Behandlung gekommen. Heute ist´s schon viel besser. Denke ich bin kommende Woche wieder am Start. 
Noch ein zwei Massagen und der blöde Muskel lässt den Nerv wieder los, hoffe ich.   Ein Segen, dass man solche Freunde hat!!


----------



## rcyeti (27. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Wann? Gute Frage. Bin flexibel; und nicht zuletzt sollte man es vom Wetter abhängig machen.
> 
> Von einem speziellen Programm o.ä. schreiben sie auf der HP nichts.
> http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/content/view/158/55/
> ...



Bin dort schon ab 10:00 dort, vermutlich den ganzen Tag 
Wäre ja schön wenn man sicht sieht 

@ Ede: Gute Besserung!


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2009)

Werde wohl auch eher früh da sein!
Sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen, komm ich wenigstens mal gucken und mach Fotos...


----------



## Libtech (27. Juni 2009)

@ bhmdk: Nu, was ist ...?

@ rcyeti/Maikel: Alright, dann sieht man sich dort.  Falls das Wetter morgen früh gut ist, fahre ich direkt nach Tailfingen. 
Ansonsten gegen Nachmittag. cya.

Konnte heute doch noch bei Sonnenschein meine Runde drehen


----------



## Libtech (28. Juni 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Fazit: durchkommen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, ob jedoch die angepeilten Zeiten machbar sind wird man sehen.



Stimmt, das dachte ich heute auch. Bin alleine ab Hechingen gestartet und einen Großteil der Strecke gefahren. Pfff, zum Teil echt hart. 
Fazit: 3:58 für 75,09Km
Die 86Km in 4Std werden hart  Ich hoffe auf das Adrenalin, das Anschub gibt 
Warum habt ihr mich letztes Jahr nur gefragt, ob ich da mitfahren will??  Besser, warum habe ich "Ja" gesagt??  

@ rcyeti: Bist hoffentlich ohne Blessuren mit deinem breiten  aus dem Bikepark nach Hause gekommen! 

@ maikel: Gute Besserung, Quax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (28. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ rcyeti: Bist hoffentlich ohne Blessuren mit deinem breiten  aus dem Bikepark nach Hause gekommen!



Absolut


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2009)

Jaa, ich glaub schon das Ramon und sein Yeti spass hatten.


----------



## ede paul (29. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ maikel: Gute Besserung, Quax



Au Backe, wassn da passiert?? 

Und wie wars sonst aufm DH? Bericht, Bilder????


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

Nix wildes, hab mich nur gelegt. Unter der Dusche hab ich dann bemerkt wieso mir alles weh tat. 
Viel Jod, Kühlpads und liebevolle Pflege helfen da ungemein! 

Bilder sollen demnächst online gehen...


----------



## syrer (29. Juni 2009)

Ich brauch Bilder!!!!!

@Maikel: Protektoren-Hose an gehabt????? Gute Besserung


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich hatte nur FF auf, Beinschutz und Rückenschutz...
Nur wie gesagt, nix wildes, nen paar Schrammen und blaue Flecken
Morgen gehts wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (29. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]: ahhh die üblichen Kriegswunden  
Wie Syrer schon schrieb, ne Protektorhose ist nicht verkehrt. 

@all: da meine Schmerzen langsam weniger werden und ich am WE nix machen konnte, hab ich beschlossen am Mittwoch Urlaub zu nehmen um nochmals die Marathonstrecke oder was anderes unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
Jedenfalls wird geradelt. Mitfahrer willkommen!!!


----------



## Libtech (29. Juni 2009)

@ ede: Sauber, da schließe ich mich an. Will "unbedingt" die ersten 40Km/2Std vom Start weg fahren. Urlaub geht bei mir nicht, frühestens 15.30/16Uhr. Besser 16.30Uhr.
Wenn du dir die gesamte Strecke geben willst, kannst du ja weiter fahren. Oder schon früher starten und wir treffen uns dann in AS-Downtown.


----------



## ede paul (29. Juni 2009)

@libi: das wird mir zu spät. 
Ich möchte um 15Uhr frisch geduscht auf meinem Balkon die Füsse hoch legen oder mit meiner Süssen noch ne Runde Slacken gehen. Von dem her werde ich ganz gemütlich morgends losstrampeln. Deshalb hab ich ja Urlaub genommen.....


----------



## Viol.a (29. Juni 2009)

Juten Tach..zurück
..da seit quasi eben auch mich das Ländle nun wieder hat, wollte ich mich nun mehr wieder wild in´s Radl-Getümmel werfen..
Ist denn die Woche etwas in´s Auge gefaßt von Euch..dem Einen oder Anderen?? ..Mi., Do., und/oder Sa...?? Oder ist das Marathontrainingsfieber so exorbitant, daß zu nix anderem mehr die Zeit und Kräfte ausreichen??
..erbitte feedback..


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte Mittwoch noch ne Runde hier in den Balinger Bergen radln, Donnerstag bin ich in München, so der Kreissaal nicht lockt (ich halts nicht mehr aus  ) und dann Samstag ab morgens wieder was längeres planen???


----------



## Viol.a (29. Juni 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich wollte Mittwoch noch ne Runde hier in den Balinger Bergen radln, Donnerstag bin ich in München, so der Kreissaal nicht lockt (ich halts nicht mehr aus  ) und dann Samstag ab morgens wieder was längeres planen???



Mi. hört sich gut an..sehr gut Und Sa. kann ich leider erst nachmittags..Frühschicht bis 14.30h..heißt..hmhmhm..frühestens 16Uhr im Kreis Hechingen/Balingen machbar..für Mi. schon ganz konkrete Vorstellungen..([email protected])??


----------



## Libtech (29. Juni 2009)

Willkommen zurück im Ländle 

Mittwoch würde ich gerne nach AS, die ersten 40Km von den 86Km fahren.
Man kommt dann irgendwo in Onstmettingen raus. Von da geht's auf der Straße nach ASEbingen zurück.
Mitfahrer ebenfalls willkommen. Wie gesagt, ich kann erst ab 16.30Uhr in Ebingen starten. ggf auch später.

Samstag ist Straße angesagt.
Sonntag wieder einen Teil auf der ASM-Strecke aber easy going


----------



## Viol.a (30. Juni 2009)

Bleiben wir also bei Mi.....u 16.30h würde auch passen..
@Lib..also einen Mitfahrer haste..u evtl. läßt [email protected] seine Balinger Berge Berge sein u schließt sich an..so wären wir schon drei??

Treffpunkt wäre??
Do. o Sa. wird´s Radl dann halt hier in der Gegend ausgeführt
So. muß ich nachmittags leider schuften..u ´nen Krummlenker für Asphaltdistanzen darf ich leider nicht "mein" heißen..

Aber Mi...Mi. ist guuut


----------



## rcyeti (30. Juni 2009)

Moin!

hab auch vor am Mi ne kleine AS Runde zu fahren...kann aber erst ab 19:00 starten, somit reichts leider nicht mehr zum mitfahren.
Sonst siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus für die nächsten Tage 




syrer schrieb:


> Ich brauch Bilder!!!!!



Guckst du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=169930&page=10


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2009)

Gut das nix von mir bei ist an Bildern 
Ob ich es Mittwoch zur AS-Runde schaff weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (30. Juni 2009)

@ Rcyeti: Hast du Lust, die ersten 40Km mitzufahren?

@ Maikel: .... Von mir aus können wir auch erst um *19Uhr *starten. Wird dann ein Sonnenuntergangsritt 

@ Viola/Maikel: Treffpunkt? BMW (Revo) Autohaus. Ist beim Burger King in der Nähe, Ortsausgang Albstadt-Ebingen in Richtung Sigmaringen. 
@ Viola: Würde 19Uhr auch passen?

@ bhmdk: Wie schaut's aus? Zeit/Lust?

@ ede: Kannst ja auf dem Rückweg bei mir vorbeischauen und "ihn" abholen. Klingel einfach mal an.
Fährt der Ralph mit dir? Falls nicht, kannst ihm ja sagen, dass er ja bei uns mitfahren kann...? Ebenso FSBelsen!!


----------



## rcyeti (30. Juni 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Rcyeti: Hast du Lust, die ersten 40Km mitzufahren?



Klar, hätte Lust. Aber da ich vorher noch ein Artztermin hab, könnte es sein das es mir nicht auf 19:00 Uhr reicht. Also wenn ihr alle lieber doch etwas früher starten möchtet, bitte nicht auf mich Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Viol.a (30. Juni 2009)

@Lib: ..ca. 2 Stündchen fahren..hmm..jepp, bin ich voll flexibel.. Autohaus Revo..Routenplaner angeschmissen..ah ja..na denn freu ich mich mal
 Also sagen wir so..wäre ab etwa 16.30Uhr einkalkulierbar..einfach sagen wann los gerollt wird..falls der Eine oder Andere noch mit der Uhrzeit hadert..werde mich fügen!


----------



## Libtech (30. Juni 2009)

@ maikel: Also, sag du wann es losgeht.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2009)

Plant mal ohne mich und stellt das Ergebnis hier rein!
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es schaffe...


----------



## Viol.a (1. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Plant mal ohne mich und stellt das Ergebnis hier rein!



Also gut..dann plane ich mal pauschal gegen 18Uhr an diesem Autohaus..oder??..u Regenfronten bitte im groooßen Bogen um die Strecke herum flügeln


----------



## Libtech (1. Juli 2009)

Alright, dann 18Uhr 

Maikel, schau einfach, dass du es schaffst 

Ja, das liebe Wetter ... mit Blick auf die Burg/Raichberg sieht es so aus, als braut sich da was zusammen. Ist ja aber auch nicht überraschend bei der Temperatur. Regenfront wird ggf umfahren bzw ein Päuschen  wird gemacht, bis sie wieder weiter gezogen ist. 

cya


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Sooo....
nachdem wir uns im Großen und Ganzen ja zur Zeit von einigen Blessuren erholen müssen, stell ich hier mal für die "mittelfristige" Planung 2 weniger sportliche Terminanfragen rein!
Nein, ich meine weder den Geburtstermin meiner Kleinen noch irgendwelche Hochzeiten 

Wer hat Bock mit nach WiBa zu kommen zum IXS-DH (zum gucken): http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/cups/german-downhill-cup/bad-wildbad-GDC-2009

Und wie siehts dieses Jahr mit der Eurobike aus? Fahrgemeinschaft???


----------



## Viol.a (2. Juli 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...nachdem wir uns im Großen und Ganzen ja zur Zeit von einigen Blessuren erholen müssen...
> 
> Und wie siehts dieses Jahr mit der Eurobike aus? Fahrgemeinschaft???



..dieses Farbspiel..gestern blutig, heute violett..na ja, wie mein Name schon sagt..
..das li. Knie, aktueller Stand latent inkontinent näßend, was auch heute noch spektakulär rot-violett, blutig unterlaufen und geschwollen ausschaut..ist gar nicht so schlimm
..weil das re. ungefähr genauso aussieht..aber das weh tut wie Schw...!!
..und habe ich den Eindruck, daß sich die Blutzellen die komplette li. Körperhälfte aufteilen und meinen sich auch mal unter der Haut präsentieren zu müssen..jedenfalls entdecke ich immer neue Blutergüße
Aber, ich will ja nicht jammern..denn das wird ja bekanntlich erst, wenn´s komisch weg steht
Vielen Dank nochmal Jungs, für Eure Hilfe gestern!!!

Und die Eurobike tät mich auch entzücken..freies WE..wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (2. Juli 2009)

Leute was war denn gestern schon wieder los? Hat sich Viola lang gemacht?
Gute Besserung von meiner Seite aus.

Nach Wildbad. Kann ich noch nicht genau sagen da ich 3 Tage davor erst mein Abduktionskissen abbekomme.
Bei der Messe bin ich dabei


----------



## Libtech (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, die Viola hat sich lang gemacht.

Bei diesem aggressiven, halsbrecherischen Fahrstil aber auch kein Wunder.  Auch Steve Peat stürzt. 

So ist das nunmal, wenn man den Grenzbereich der Racing Ralph auf Schotter austestet. Aua. 
Das brannte bestimmt mehr als die Jalapenos vorher bei Burger King....

GUTE BESSERUNG nochmals!!  Auf das dein Ellenbogen und v.a. das Knie bald wieder fit sind. 

Wo bleibt das Foto? 

@rcyeti: Man müsste wirklich Aktien der Sana-Klinik kaufen 

---

Bad Wildbad kann ich noch nicht fest zusagen. Interesse ist da. 
Eurobike dito.


----------



## Viol.a (2. Juli 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, die Viola hat sich lang gemacht.
> Bei diesem aggressiven, halsbrecherischen Fahrstil aber auch kein Wunder.  Auch Steve Peat stürzt.
> So ist das nunmal, wenn man den Grenzbereich der Racing Ralph auf Schotter austestet. Aua.
> Das brannte bestimmt mehr als die Chalapenos vorher bei Burger King....
> ...



Nee nee, Ihr habt das nur falsch interpretiert..da war ein seltenes Insekt auf dem Boden und ich wollte nur mal genauer nachsehen
Aber gut, vielleicht doch besser wie [email protected] meinte: kein guter Platz (und Untergrund) um auf dem Boden zu parken
..die Jalapenos waren jedenfalls im Nu verdrängt..und der Ellbogen ist schon wieder halb vergessen..nur die Knie eben machen mir ein wenig Kummer..
Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Recht..Lib..vielleicht sollte ich meinen aggressiven, temporeichen Fahrstil etwas bändigen..

VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE GENESUNGSWÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN!!!

..Fotos..ja genau..werden sich ja wohl nicht verirrt haben, in den weiten Sphären des WorldWideWeb..uhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2009)

Beweisfotos:


----------



## Libtech (3. Juli 2009)

Hi allerseits,

wie schaut's morgen aus?

Ich werde wieder einen Teil in AS fahren. Start in Onstmettingen. Wirklich los geht es an der Stelle, wo wir das letzte Mal umgedreht sind. 

Wäre schön, wenn sich wieder Mitfahrer finden. RCYeti, bist du als "Guide" wieder dabei? 
Geplante Fahrzeit 2-3Std, je nach Tempo.

Ede, bist du eigentlich von deiner Tour am Mittwoch zurückgekehrt? 

Sonntag wieder auf der AS-Strecke.

Schönen FR Abend


----------



## rcyeti (3. Juli 2009)

Leider ist der Bikepark in Tailfingen dieses Wochenende geschlossen. Ein Blitzeinschlag hat den Lift lahm gelegt. 

@Libi: Gerne! Wobei ich erst spät nachmittags starten kann...ca. 16:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (3. Juli 2009)

@ rcyeti: Ja, das mit dem Blitzeinschlag habe ich gelesen. Verrückte Sache.

Ca.16Uhr passt. Das Einzelzeitfahren in Monaco nehme ich dann auf. 
Ist die Stelle, die ich vorgeschlagen habe okay für dich?

Meine Reifen sind übrigens dicht.  Gestern war ich 1 Std unterwegs und hatte keinen Luftverlust. Hoffe das bleibt.


----------



## rcyeti (3. Juli 2009)

Ja das passt, dann bis morgen!


----------



## Libtech (4. Juli 2009)

Also, falls noch jmd. Bock hat ... wir treffen uns um 18Uhr.
Wo? Onstmettingen > Hauptstraße weiter folgen in Richtung Hausen i.K. > die Hauptstraße geht relativ steil nach oben. Oben angekommen an der ersten Kreuzung rechts, die in einen Feldweg führt.


----------



## Libtech (4. Juli 2009)

Neues DATE für Sonntag: 10 Uhr in Tailfingen bei MEDICO


----------



## ede paul (6. Juli 2009)

melde mich aus dem Bregenzer Wald zurück. 

Und, wie waren die Vorbereitungen am Wochenende? Alle fit für den grossen Auftritt am Samstag??


----------



## rcyeti (6. Juli 2009)

Die Vorbereitungen waren etwas anstrengend, bin froh wenn der 11 endlich überstanden ist. 

Im Wald gibts stellenweise schlammige Passagen...bin mal gespannt aufs Wetter am WE!


----------



## ede paul (6. Juli 2009)

es riecht nach Schlammschlacht....


----------



## Libtech (6. Juli 2009)

Vorbereitungen?

1. Will endlich die bestellte, längere Kurbel. Mit der Kurzen bring ich nicht genug Druck am Berg drauf!  Wahrscheinlich kommt sie am Montag nach dem 11.  Überlege ernsthaft, ob ich meine RR Kurbel auf das MTB schraube ... vielleicht passt es? 

2. Schlammige Passagen sollten nicht das Problem sein.  Augen zu und durch. Ja, Mund auch.

3. Viel schlimmer: Die Minidownhills (gilt auch für so manche Auffahrt im Wald) auf glitschigen Steinen, nebst schmierigem Untergrund. Da wird es einige "hinbatschen". Wir haben einen stürzen sehen > blutiges Knie.

Nachdem es heute früh wieder geregnet hat, und sich das Wetter für die kommenden Tag nicht ändern wird, wird das kein Spaziergang.

4. Zeit ist mir mittlerweile völlig wurscht. Hauptsache ohne Sturz da durch! Frei nach dem Motto: Dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## BHMDK (6. Juli 2009)

Sodele, 


auch ich melde mich wieder zurück - Sinai; war "kein Spaziergang" . Aber zumindest auch nicht matschig.... Landschaftlich der Hammer,  allerdings vollkommen Bike- untauglich, da morgens um 9 schon 36°C....

Also ich werde am Samstag wohl gemütlich zuschauen und wünsche Euch eine sturzfreie Runde....   
Tobias hat schon recht, die Zeit ist bei den zu erwartenden Bedingungen vielleicht nicht allererste Prio......

Falls einer von Euch Mittwoch noch eine Feierabend- Trainingsrunde einplanen will, ich würde evtl mitgehen.....


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2009)

Genau Tobi: "Dabei ist alle" 
Sinai *träum*, schönes Tauchrevier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (6. Juli 2009)

@ bhmdk: Mh, zuschauen ist 'ne gute Alternative. Am Sonntag haben RC und ich auch ein paar Mal daran gedacht.  Mittwoch leg' ich die Beine hoch.

Ede, RC, RacingRalph - schaut euch mal die Burgfelder Steige an ...

WIR HABEN FANS


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2009)

Leider kann ich am WE nicht anfeuern kommen, aber wir haben in absehbarer, näherer Zukunft einen Termin zur Kreissaalbesichtigung!!! 

Ich werde mich dann wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche wieder melden. PS: Libi kriegt auch ne SMS!


----------



## BHMDK (7. Juli 2009)

Libtech schrieb:
			
		

> Ede, RC, RacingRalph - schaut euch mal die Burgfelder Steige an ...
> 
> WIR HABEN FANS



Hey, da brauchen auch wir Anderen jetzt dringend nähere Infos 
Bei der momentanen Wetterlage ist vermutlich am Samstag alles wieder weg gewaschen, also bitte DRINGEND posten, was es da Sehenswertes gibt.....


----------



## Libtech (7. Juli 2009)

@ maikel: Na, dann: Viel Erfolg 

@ bhmdk: Was es da zu sehen gibt?
Als ich hochgefahren bin (Landy+Untersetzung sei Dank), stand da: GO Hechingen+Umgebung Ramon Jochen Tobi Ralph.
Irgendjemand hat das mit schwarzer Farbe, kurz vor der extrem Steigung, über FETTARM gesprüht.


----------



## ede paul (8. Juli 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bhmdk: Was es da zu sehen gibt?
> Als ich hochgefahren bin (Landy+Untersetzung sei Dank), stand da: GO Hechingen+Umgebung Ramon Jochen Tobi Ralph.
> Irgendjemand hat das mit schwarzer Farbe, kurz vor der extrem Steigung, über FETTARM gesprüht.



echt jetzt?? Haste n´pic geschossen?


----------



## Libtech (8. Juli 2009)

@ ede: Klar. In diesem Punkt scherze ich nicht!  Nein, ein Pic habe ich nicht geschossen. Es sah aber so aus, als ob es Autolack o.ä. war ... das könnte bis Sa halten.


----------



## Viol.a (9. Juli 2009)

..vielleicht habt Ihr Glück..die Wettervorhersage für Samstag schaut gar nicht schlecht aus..
..okay.. Sommer, Sonne, Sonnenschein ist wohl nicht wirklich zu erwarten..aber 20°C u ein Schauerrisiko von <0.1mm ab morgen, entschärft evtl. die "heißen" Stellen der Strecke wenigstens ein bißchen

..freu mich auf jeden Fall das Getümmel, wenn auch nur vom Rand, beobachten zu können..


----------



## Libtech (9. Juli 2009)

Kaum zu glauben: Das wurde mir heute per mail zugeschickt!


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juli 2009)

Als ich gestern nach Burgfelden hochgefahren bin, dachte ich noch : schwarz auf grau, das sticht ja nicht wirklich raus.
Andererseits habe ich nirgends IBC DIMB Racing Team entdecken können, von daher 
Außerdem hat der Sprayer wasserfeste Farbe genommen. Das kann man nicht von allen behaupten. Auf der Strecke sind mehrfach Reste in neonpink zu bewundern, erst vor kurzem gesprüht. Der Regen hat das meiste weggewaschen.

Viel Spass allen, die mitfahren, zuschauen, anfeuern, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (10. Juli 2009)




----------



## Libtech (10. Juli 2009)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Als ich gestern nach Burgfelden hochgefahren bin, dachte ich noch : schwarz auf grau, das sticht ja nicht wirklich raus.
> Andererseits habe ich nirgends IBC DIMB Racing Team entdecken können, von daher
> Außerdem hat der Sprayer wasserfeste Farbe genommen. Das kann man nicht von allen behaupten. Auf der Strecke sind mehrfach Reste in neonpink zu bewundern, erst vor kurzem gesprüht. Der Regen hat das meiste weggewaschen.
> 
> Viel Spass allen, die mitfahren, zuschauen, anfeuern, etc.




Schwarze Farbe????  

Danke, dir auch viel Spaß!

Man sieht sich morgen 

>> Block 8! (12:24) So weit hinten, da kann man ja gleich ab Hechigen starten


----------



## ede paul (12. Juli 2009)

hab mal ein paar Pics von gestern hochgeladen. Und bei euch alles fit?


----------



## Libtech (12. Juli 2009)

Ja, alles fit. 

1. Mein ISG funktioniert dank Yoga auch wieder
2. Kein Muskelkater 
3. Muss noch Wäsche waschen
4. Das Rad wird heute auch "geduscht"
5. Freue mich noch immer über das tolle Publikum/Stimmung von gestern 
6. Nächstes Jahr werde ich einen besseren Startplatz haben
7. Traf gestern den "Alböhi" aus dem Nachbar-Thread, und haben ein bisschen geschwatzt
8. Mit RCYeti bin ich fertig.  Was hast du mir am Freitag Abend gesagt? Du hättest noch ein Treffen mit Fuentes?   GRATULIERE! 
8a.) Ede, hängst du dein bike jetzt wirklich an den Nagel??
9. Warte immer noch auf meine längere Kurbel. Aber am Sonntag wird sie wohl kaum eintreffen.  

10. AB JETZT SIND WIEDER FLOWIGE TRAILS ANGESAGT


----------



## fsbelsen (12. Juli 2009)

Ergebnisse sind schon da!!!


----------



## BHMDK (12. Juli 2009)

@ yeti:  

I think I see not right!!!!! 

 3:54 ?????  

Die Abkürzung musst Du mir bei Gelegenheit mal zeigen  
Mal im Ernst; das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer!

Hoffe, auch den anderen Forums- Fahrern geht es gut  
Habe gestern leider nur einen Teil der Strecke gesehen, so dass ich über ein paar "Berichte" freuen würde.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (12. Juli 2009)

@yeti: kann mich nur anschliessen 









@libi: wenn dann hänge ich das Bike meiner Süssen an den Nagel. Den Rest der Saison darf mein kleines Schwarzes wieder auf traillastige Touren.


----------



## BHMDK (12. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute.
ab wann sind denn wieder Touren  denkbar??? 
Anscheinend habt Ihr ja 
- verständlicherweise - genug vom km-Fressen......

Ich könnte z.B. am Mittwoch eine Feierabendrunde drehen.... Hat jemand Zeit und Lust??
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (13. Juli 2009)

Ab wann Touren wieder denkbar sind? 

Morgen Mittag lautet das Motto: "Hit the the road Jack". But don`t worry, I`ll be back by Mittwoch! 
Eine Feierabendrunde ist drin 

Bis dahin haben wohl alle ihre Wunden geleckt und sind wieder fit 

Hey rcyeti, was macht dein Schienbein? Hoffe es ist nichts Schlimmeres daraus geworden??


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

Sooooo..... bin auch wieder mehr oder weniger im Ländle angekommen 
Gratulation an alle Finisher, respektable Zeiten bei. HUT AB!!!


----------



## rcyeti (13. Juli 2009)

@Libtech: Ja ist ok, bis zur offizielen Bike Park eröffnung am Samstag kann ich wieder Schienenbeinschoner tragen. 

@All: Wäre ja schön wenn wir alle gemeinsam mal wieder ein paar Trails surfen. Wie siehts aus? Mittwoch würde passen, Freitag wäre auch gut. 
Und am WE Tailfingen...


----------



## Viol.a (13. Juli 2009)

Also theoretisch würde ich Mittw. sehr gerne mit "surfen" kommen..allerdings warte ich mal Eure Vorschläge ab..da ich technisch nur knapp über Null dümpel, vielmehr grad am üben bin..
..aber sonst..SUPER IDEE

@[email protected]: Kann man Dir jetzt eigentlich gratulieren???


----------



## ede paul (13. Juli 2009)

@all: am Mittwoch muss ich passen. Fr. hätt ich Zeit.

@[email protected]: jau lass mal hören, darf man gratulieren? 

@yeti: hab mir für Sa. oder So. mal Tailfingen vorgenommen.

@viola: wie wärs mit nem Fahrtechnikkurs auf Tour? Und wenn ne Stelle nicht klappt oder die Angst zu gross wird, wird einfach geschoben oder getragen. 
Das hat man am Marathon öfter gesehen als einem lieb war, sogar auf ebenen Stücken..


----------



## Viol.a (13. Juli 2009)

@ede:..was auch ´ne Möglichkeit wär..jetzt mal gucken..
Mittwoch ist auf jedenfall mal gut..ja


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2009)

Na da ist Tobi seinem Job ja toll nachgekommen 

Ja, man darf... 

Pauline ist seit dem 09.07.09 02:23 mit schlanken 3100gr bei 48cm (und perfekten Radfahrwadln) auf der Welt. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf, Papa hinkt noch hinterher


----------



## ede paul (14. Juli 2009)

Meine Glückwünsche!!! Super!! 

Und wie fühlt man sich als stolzer Vater??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (14. Juli 2009)

!!!Herzlichen Glückwunsch dann auch mal von meiner Seite!!! ..super..und endlich was?!


----------



## Libtech (14. Juli 2009)

Damit wir hier mal zu Potte kommen und wir wissen, was morgen wo geht, fange ich mal an:

HW1 vom Dreifürstenstein nach Jungingen. Bei Zeit und Lust geht's hoch auf den Himberg und von dort rüber zum Thanheimtrail. 

Weitere Vorschläge willkommen 

Hier Bilder vom Marathon:


----------



## BHMDK (14. Juli 2009)

@libtech: wann soll das denn stattfinden? Frühestens gegen 6 / halb 7 würde ich was hinkriegen, wenn überhaupt..... Da erscheint mir die Tour etwas lang, oder?
Interessante Ecke wär's aber schon mal wieder - 

Wer hat denn überhaupt Zeit morgen?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (14. Juli 2009)

@ bhmdk: Stimmt, wenn wir erst ab ca. 19Uhr loskommen, ist sie wirklich etwas lang.

Eine Funzel hab' ich. Eine zweite könnte bei einer längeren Unternehmung nicht schaden...

Oder wir kürzen das einfach ab. Man ist heutzutage ja flexibel.
Dreifürstenstein>Jungingen (noch kürzer Schlatt) runter und zurück auf dem Radweg oder den gleichen Weg am Trauf wieder zurück? Oder bei Schlatt hoch und dann zum 3Fürstenstein?

Oder der Raichberg, auch nicht zu verachten. 

Ede hat ja leider keine Zeit, sonst könnte er uns ja bei sich wieder was zeigen.

Oder wir Besuchen den maikel in BL? Wird aber für 2 Std (Fahrzeit bis 21Uhr) auch knapp...

Oder wir fahren auf Schotter und Matsch durch Teile des Rammert?
Bzw den Wald hinter Bdhsn in Richtung Rangendingen?

Vorschlag?


----------



## Viol.a (15. Juli 2009)

..ja, ja und ja..und da ich morgen frei hab, wären mir Zeitpunkt, Ort. Distanz usw. völlig Schnuppe..also volle Flexibilität..
(..und der Platzregen, der grad auf´m nach-Hause-Weg eingesetzt hat, soll bis Mi. Abend ja auch wieder aufhören..)

@Libi:..krieg ich das hin??


----------



## Libtech (15. Juli 2009)

@ Viola: Eigentlich schon. Du magst ja diese Wurzeltrails 

Da es heute Nacht und jetzt immer noch regnet, ist es nicht optimal am HW1 zu fahren. Schlichtweg zu gefährlich. Also nix mit schönen Trails surfen.

@ rest: Dann fällt es heute sprichwörtlich ins Wasser??

Am We bin ich in Frrooonkreisch: TDF vor Ort schauen!


----------



## Viol.a (15. Juli 2009)

..hm..na ´n bissel Galgenfrist hat´s Wetter ja noch..soll ja tatsächlich noch netter werden..vielleicht gibt´s ja irgendwie doch noch ´ne Alternative..oder so

..och manno..


----------



## rcyeti (15. Juli 2009)

Unabhängig von Wetter muss ich heute absagen, werde leider keine Zeit fürs Biken haben 

Wie siehts aus mit einem Bikepark Besuch? Ede und ich sind am Sonntag in Tailfingen.

Übrigens, wer von euch erkennt den Fahrer ganz rechts auf dem Flyer? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410513


----------



## Viol.a (15. Juli 2009)

..und??..wie sieht´s nun für heute Abend??..Petrus scheint ja gnädig zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (15. Juli 2009)

Ein Satz mit X. 

Nächste Woche wieder von meiner Seite aus.

Euch allen viel Spaß im Bikepark


----------



## ede paul (16. Juli 2009)

@ramon: treffe mich am So. um 9 Uhr mit Andi in Bhsn., wir trudeln dann gegen 10 Uhr oben ein. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Flitzebogen die Wiese hochzuliften und wieder runterzuballern.


----------



## rcyeti (16. Juli 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ramon: treffe mich am So. um 9 Uhr mit Andi in Bhsn., wir trudeln dann gegen 10 Uhr oben ein. Ich freu mich schon wie ein Flitzebogen die Wiese hochzuliften und wieder runterzuballern.




Das wird lustig! Ein bischen für PDS warmfahren


----------



## Viol.a (19. Juli 2009)

..soooo..hattet hoffentlich alle samt ´n genial tolles Wochenende??!!..´n bißchen für mich mit..beschränkte sich nämlich auf schlafen am Tag und arbeiten in der Nacht

..mal in den Raum gestellt: hat denn jemand Lust und Zeit nächste Woche die Pedalen zu triezen?? Wettertechnisch soll´s ja nicht schlecht werden


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Ich werde ab dieser Woche auch wieder starten, also sagt mal wann und wo. 
Ich muss nur vorher nen paar neue Pellen draufziehen!!! Tobi? Meld dich mal, komm dann die Reifen holen...

REMINDER: Sontnag Wildbad - Downhill-DM gucken???


----------



## Libtech (20. Juli 2009)

@ maikel: Die Reifen liegen seit 2 Wochen bei mir im Auto. Sind immer bereit zur Abholung (wenn du magst diese Woche, außer Mi) oder Anlieferung beim Biken ... 

Für eine richtige Runde hätte ich erst ab Donnerstag Zeit. Eher das We. Dazwischen kann ich nur spontan aufs Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (20. Juli 2009)

diese Woche wird bei mir nix, oder wenn dann spontan was gehen. 
Die PDS Vorbereitungen laufen ja auf Hochtouren!!! 

Das "Warmfahren" gestern in Tailfingen war lässig! Das wird jetzt Wochenendpflichtprogramm würd ich sagen 

@Libi: jetzt gehts los.....haben dich gestern schon vermisst. 

@yeti: Andi und ich haben beschlossen es kommende Woche ohne Nacken-Verhütung zu tun, Schwaben eben..... 
Dat Ding kostet ja knapp 600.- Okken.  
Da bekommt man ja ein Dirtbike für......


----------



## rcyeti (20. Juli 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Das "Warmfahren" gestern in Tailfingen war lässig! Das wird jetzt Wochenendpflichtprogramm würd ich sagen



Amen! Das wird am WE wie eine zweite Heimat 

Bin mir sicher das die ganzen Nackenverhütungsdinger sowieso günstiger werden...bei meinem ungraziösen Fahrstil ist es aber trotzem billiger als ein neuer Rollstuhl.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2009)

Ich werde dann wohl morgen früh ne Runde alleine düsen gehen und später dann mal bei dir, Tobi, anklingeln und gucken, dass ich die Pellen abhole...


----------



## BHMDK (20. Juli 2009)

Hi allerseits.

Könnte am Dienstag oder vielleicht Mittwoch, danach erst wieder Sonntag morgen....... (oder eine sehr kurze Runde am Samstag).

@yeti, glaubst Du das wird noch was mit einer Tour und/oder Bikepark Einweihung? Interesse wäre sicher da...... 
Ansonsten musst Du halt doch noch den Trip nach Maribor buchen.....


----------



## rcyeti (20. Juli 2009)

@BHMDK: wird etwas knapp...meld mich nochmal kurzfristig.



BHMDK schrieb:


> Ansonsten musst Du halt doch noch den Trip nach Maribor buchen.....



Hmmm, das geht mir schon seit Tagen durch den Kopf


----------



## racingralph70 (21. Juli 2009)

@all: hätte heute und morgen abend Zeit für ne Feierabendrunde


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2009)

Ich werfe mal den Samstag in den Raum!!!
Eine Runde Balinger Berge...


----------



## BHMDK (21. Juli 2009)

Hi allerseits.

Moren Abend könnte was werden. 
Lasst doch mal hören, wer, wo, wann Zeit hätte. Vielleicht passt es ja....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## rcyeti (23. Juli 2009)

Die Website für den Bikepark Albstadt ist Online:

http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/typolight/index.php


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Nochmal zu Samstag!
Ich schlage mal vor:
11:00Uhr treffen im Gewerbegebiet Gehrn:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...48232&sspn=0.001722,0.004528&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=18

Von dort aus dann den Lochen hoch und dort oben dann zwischen Lochen, Schafberg und Plettenberg ein paar bekannte und auch neue Abfahrten unter die Stollen nehmen. Ggfs. kann man noch weiter ausholen und nen Stück Richtung Süden weiter fahren...

Interesse? Meldet euch mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (23. Juli 2009)

@Maikel: Wüßt zwar nicht, was da auf mich zukommen würde..aber ich find Deinen Vorschlag gut und würde mal zusagen..wenn Du das kannst, kann ich das auch..würd ich mal so behaupten

..so gemeldet..


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @..wenn Du das kannst, kann ich das auch...


 Das wird ausgeradelt:


----------



## Viol.a (23. Juli 2009)

..oh je..schon wieder ´ne challenge??..ich nehme die Herausforderung an
(..bitte stellt jetzt schon mal ´n Notarzt und ´n Sauerstoffzelt bereit..)
..nun gut, am Dienstag war ich die strahlende Siegerin..zumindest (man höre und staune) bergauf

Sag, die Koordinaten lotsen mich in´s Industriegebiet gegenüber vom Mauk, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Genau, wenn man von der B27 kommt und an der Handball-Arena runterfährt, kommt man an der Kreuzung bei Mauk aus. Am Ende der Ausfahrt einfach rechts bleiben und sofort nachdem man unter der Brücke durch ist rechts in das Industriegebiet! Da kommt man dann bei ATU, REAL und Aldi vorbei. Gegen Ende des Industriegebiets geht es in das "EDEKA-Gelände", dort (vor der Linkskurve) ist rechts ein Kärcher-Washpark, da ist der Parkplatz!!! Denkt ans Kleingeld für den Washpark


----------



## Libtech (23. Juli 2009)

Samstag, 11 Uhr? Jepp, das passt. Bin dabei. cu

@ rc: Schöne Seite. Viell bin ich am So da oben? Auf jeden Fall aber ab dem 29. Juli


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann sind wir schon mal zu dritt!

@viola: Wir haben einen Schiri für den Contest 
@Libi: Morgen werden deine Reifen eingefahren!


----------



## Libtech (23. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn es euch nicht wirklich interessiert .... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hta4gbuiwnY"]YouTube - Tour de France 2009: Colmar - Besancon (Pulversheim)[/ame]


@ rc/ede: Wann geht es nach PDS?
@ maikel: Meine Reifen? Sind doch deine


----------



## Libtech (24. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:

Hat jmd. Lust auf das Fanta 4 Konzert morgen in Stgt?

Ein Kollege hat noch 2 Karten übrig .... (Ich gehe nicht)

Kosten: 100 für 2 Karten


----------



## Viol.a (24. Juli 2009)

Wow..bei den vielen Rädern wär´s doch eigentlich gar net aufgefallen, wenn eines vom Wagen geplumpst wäre..so als Mitbringsel

@Maikel: oh je..auf was hab ich mich da auch nur eingelassen..but never say die!!..let´s get ready to rumbleeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

Drückt die Daumen, dass da nix mehr vom Himmel kommt bis morgen!!! Die Trails waren heute in einem perfektem Zustand 
Mit Masse war alles trocken und in den Senken gab es max. griffigen, tieferen Waldboden.


----------



## ede paul (24. Juli 2009)

Juhuuuuuu jetzt geht´s los nach PDS! Und das Wetter soll auch gut werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeti und ich sind dann mal wech


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

Lasst es krachen Jungs!!!! 
Mein Neid ist bei euch....


----------



## Libtech (24. Juli 2009)

@ ede/Yeti: Na dann viel Spaß! Und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Libtech (24. Juli 2009)

N'abend.

Kleine Planänderung für morgen:

Treffen im Gewerbegebiet Gehrn um 11.30Uhr.

Wir haben aus dem Nachbarthread einen Mitfahrer 

Alright?

Dann bis morgen


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

OK! 
Leider sind die Trails wieder etwas gesprenkelt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Juli 2009)

Wie? Was? Ede in Frankreich? Da läßt man mal das Mitlesen aus, und schon passiert's... naja, egal. Vielleicht treffe ich die beiden ja - morgen geht's nach Les Gets. Eine Woche Portes du Soleil, anschließend noch drei Tage Pila im Aosta-Tal 

Jetzt dürft Ihr neidisch werden 

Cheers

der D


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2009)

Pah


----------



## BHMDK (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Hoffe es sind noch alle heil nach Eurer heutigen Ausfahrt.... Wie ist denn die weitere Planung?? Vielleicht kann ich mich mal wieder einklinken.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## alböhi (26. Juli 2009)

alles im grünen bereich - schöne ecke bei euch. nette truppe, prickelnde trails und ein wünderschöner aussichtspunkt vom gespaltenem fels. hinunter in´s ländle und sogar hinüber bis zum schwarzwald. 

gerne komm ich wieder. 

gruss andreas

ps.: natürlich bestehe ich auf einen gegenbesuch in reutlingen.


----------



## Libtech (27. Juli 2009)

@ bhmdk: Ja, war eine tolle Runde am Samstag  Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Musst dich unbedingt wieder einklinken - ist 'ne tolle Truppe 

@ alböhi: Freue mich schon auf den Gegenbesuch


----------



## alböhi (27. Juli 2009)

@ libtech : dito - je früher, desto lieber.

lg andreas

ps.: wie wär´s mit triple ell als neue abkürzung ( lanze lot libtech )


----------



## BHMDK (6. August 2009)

Thread-wieder-ausgrab

Ich melde mich hiermit erstmal für eine Weile ab. 
Strand statt Trails (bzw. im Moment mehr "Strand statt Schreibtisch"  )..... 

Gegen Monatsende wieder da. 
Hoffe, dass alle Sonnengeplagten und insbesondere, die im Rahmen merkwürdiger Ritterturniere geschädigten Mitbiker  bis dahin wieder fit sind und wir dann mal wieder eine Runde einplanen können.

Maribor dürfte dieses Jahr nicht stattfinden,  weil der dortige Mitbiker schwächelt und auch der hiesige Thread- Kollege wohl ein massives Zeitproblem hat..... 
Tja, kann halt nicht alles so nahe sein, wie Tailfingen 

Also, bis bald

Dirk


----------



## ede paul (10. August 2009)

so jetzt ja......

Hab mal ein paar wenige PDS Impressionen hochgeladen. Das Wichtigste ist jedoch, Mensch und Maschine sind noch heile!! 

Kommendes Jahr erwarte ich jedoch vollzählige Reisebeteiligung. 

Es war ja soooo geil, man hätte des öfteren mal in den Wald 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wollen.

Es gibt dort noch so viel zu tun......


----------



## dangerousD (10. August 2009)

Jau, Portes du Soleil war (wieder mal) sehr schön. Dieses Jahr sogar gesegnet mit bestem Wetter! Hier ein paar Fotos aus dem Canyon in Les Gets:









Mein persönlicher Favorit:






@ede

War doch ganz lustig, oder? Auch wenn wir nur kurz zusammen unterwegs waren. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid den Canyon auch gefahren? Der ist nämlich was für Dich - quer durch den Wald, mit unzähligen Linien. 

Sonst holen wir das nächstes Jahr nach 

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (11. August 2009)

@dd: nein den Einstieg in den Canyon haben wir zweimal verpasst. Wie gesagt es gibt die nächsten Jahre noch viel zu tun und zu entdecken. 

Nächstes Jahr wieder und Merci für guiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (18. August 2009)

So ihr Menschen..um das jetzt mal in´s rollen zu bringen und nicht vollständig in Trance zu versinken:

*In drei Wochen ist Eurobike*..und auch als o.gerade weil Neuling, zieht es mich magisch in Richtung See..

Wer wird also noch..und wie schaut´s demnach mit lustig, froher Fahrgemeinschaft aus??
Ahoi Viola


----------



## ede paul (21. August 2009)

Ist ja schön ruhig hier.....alle im Urlaub  .....oder Verletzt  

Der Vollständigkeit halber hau ich jetzt auch ab. Der Gardasee ruft mich zum Klettern und Trails rocken. 

Man sieht sich im September!


----------



## Libtech (22. August 2009)

@ Viola: Jepp, Eurobike ist dieses Jahr ein Muss. Brauche Infos 

@ ede: Nix Urlaub, nix mehr verletzt  Fahre wieder seit einer Woche janz' locker mit dem RR. Da schüttelt es einen nicht so durch.  
Euch viel Spaß am Lago di Garda


----------



## BHMDK (22. August 2009)

Hallo ers'mal.
Melde mich hiermit mal wieder zurück aus Kroatien. Prompt ist der Wetterbericht gut und das Wetter nicht 

Fährt einer von Euch (denke da zB auch an rcyeti und fsbelsen) in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder? Wäre dabei. Allerdings nicht RR, sorry libtech, das geb ich mir nicht 
Hoffe, Du bist bald wieder auf der Spur bzw dem Trail.


Wie wäre es mit einer 3-Fürsten- Runde????? 


Eurobike wäre interessant, bin aber unterwegs, so dass es nix wird.....

Gruß und hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf den Trails


----------



## Libtech (22. August 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hoffe, Du bist bald wieder auf der Spur bzw dem Trail.



3FS klingt gut, denke dass ich das hinbekommen sollte - im Schongang bei 30Grad


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2009)

@Viola, Libi: Dann sind wir zu dritt Richtung Bodensee unterwegs


----------



## Libtech (23. August 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Viola, Libi: Dann sind wir zu dritt Richtung Bodensee unterwegs



Mindestens


----------



## alböhi (24. August 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mindestens



solln´mer das als ausflug für die ritter der tafelrunde titulieren 
und abends miteinander hof halten?

gruss andreas


----------



## syrer (24. August 2009)

Servus Leute,
hab heut mein Gambler ausgefahren, Straße runter Straße hoch ca 150 m  .Musste noch unbedingt mein neues Saint Schaltwerk testen.

Tja leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mal mit zur Messe da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade in Offenburg in der Reha bin. Von da aus wären es nur noch 100 Km bis nach Lac Blanc  Mal fragen ob man da sein bike mit aufs Zimmer nehmen darf.
Bin dann im Oktober  wieder daheim und vielleicht kann man da mal ne Waldautobahn tour  machen. Müsste bis dahin auf jeden Fall gehn

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (25. August 2009)

@ alböhi: Ja, das ist eine gute Idee! 

@ Syrer: Bike auf's Zimmer? Du musst es aber vorher putzen. Keine schmutzigen Sachen machen, gell, Gambler/Player 
Oder du sagst, dass du es brauchst, um die Fortschritte deiner Reha überprüfen zu können. 
Die Waldautobahntour geht klar!  Viel Erfolg in der Reha und deiner Schulter!


----------



## syrer (28. August 2009)

Servus Leute,
da mein Gambler ja dieses Jahr so gar nicht auf seine kosten kommt hab ich gedacht ich spendier ihm mal nen neuen Kurbelsatz und ne neue Kettenführung. Bin mir aber nicht ganz einig ob ich die Diabolus oder die neue Saint kaufen soll. Was meint Ihr??? Momentan ist die Hussefelt in 170 mm drauf, auf meinem Ghost fahr ich aber 175 mm. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich auch auf 175 mm umrüsten soll? Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Unterschied feststellen können hab aber auch noch nicht so darauf geachtet. Kennt jemand die 77 Designz Kettenführungen??? 

Bis denne mal 

syrer


----------



## dangerousD (28. August 2009)

Bin mit der Saint mehr als zufrieden... definitiv leichter als Hussefelt & Co., günstiger als "Ratze Fatze Teuflisch", und optisch auch nicht zu verachten. Einfach zu montieren und bombensteif - was will man mehr?

Fahre sie auch in 170mm - vor allem wegen dem tiefen Tretlager am Ion. Macht sich in Wurzelpassagen und Steinfeldern schon bemerkbar - ich verliere jetzt deutlich weniger Pins an den Pedalen 

Kettenführung: hier vertraue ich auf die MRP G2, mit Taco als Schutz für's Kettenblatt und Innenlager... so ein Aufsetzschutz ist klasse, hat schon einiges einstecken müssen. Gibt es ähnlich auch von E13, ist dann ein paar Gramm leichter.

Cheers

der D


----------



## Libtech (28. August 2009)

@ syrer: siehe PN


----------



## syrer (28. August 2009)

Nobed Leute,

erst mal Danke für die doch sehr schnellen Antworten.
Hab mich jetzt für die neuen Saint Kurbeln entschieden die sind wirklich im Preis, Design Form und Gewicht um einiges besser wie die Race Face.
Bloß mit der Länge muss ich mich noch entscheiden mal schauen.

@DD: die G2 hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut find die eigentlich auch ziemlich gut. Hab grad auch ne mrp SB 3 drauf aber die Rolle läuft sehr laut und nen vollen Bash Guard will ich auch nicht mehr.Außerdem hat die obere Rolle bei mir überhaupt keine Aufgabe da ich ja ein 36 Blatt fahre.Werd wahrscheinlich auf 38 umrüsten.
Du hast sonst keine Probleme mit der Führung oder ???
Wo hast du deine bestellt??

bis denne 
syrer


----------



## Viol.a (31. August 2009)

Moin moin..an alle Wieder-, oder Noch-Urlauber..und herzliches Beileid für alle Alltagstrottwiederkehrer

Hätte noch jemand Lust, auf ´ne nette Runde nach Feierabend?? Was den Tag angeht bin ich spontan und recht flexibel..(morgen)..könnte ab ca.16:30/17Uhr jeweils im Kreis Hechingen einfallen..ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (1. September 2009)

Bin leider "out of order". Es ist ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz ... 

Eurobike sollte/könnte aber klappen...


----------



## BHMDK (1. September 2009)

Tja, 
falle auch erst mal aus. 
Schätze mal, dass es noch mindestens 10 Tage dauert, bis ich erste Sport- Versuche unternehmen sollte.... 

Euch Anderen bis dahin viel Spass.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2009)

Ich hocke mal wieder/immer noch in FRankfurt rum, da wird sich die nächsten Wochen nicht viel dran ändern!
Eurobike steht aber noch soweit!


----------



## Viol.a (6. September 2009)

..falls sich jemand mitbewegen möchte..will nachher auf die Albstadt-MTB-Strecke..zeitlich dachte ich an 12/13h, bin aber flexibel..also falls..


----------



## ede paul (7. September 2009)

Servus Kollegen, melde mich heile von den Gardaseetrails zurück. 

Hoffe euch bald wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Ist am WE jemand in Albstadt?? 

@syrer: viel Erfolg in der Reha. Und, drufte das Gambler mit aufs Zimmer?


----------



## Viol.a (7. September 2009)

@ede: Bikepark..?? Uihh, würd ich ja schon gern irgendwann mal..hätte sogar Urlaub..ist dann aber wohl doch noch eine Nummer zu groß für mich.. Höchstens zum gucken..
Muß da meine Basics noch besser können..argghh..


----------



## Libtech (7. September 2009)

Ach was, Viola. Geh in den Bikepark und roll die Strecke gemütlich runter  (Schienbeinschützer kannst dir ja passende vom Maikel ausleihen ...  Für die Ellenbogen hab ich noch was)

Schön, dass wenigstens du (ede) heile bist. Der Trupp hier ist vom Verletzungspech geplagt.
Meinereins macht auch auf "Reha light". Ist nämlich was Neues dazugekommen.  Schätze Ende Sept müsste es wieder funktionieren. Nach insgesamt 2 Monaten Pause 

In diesem Sinne  .................


----------



## ede paul (7. September 2009)

@ viola: Albstadt ist nicht allzu heftig. Da kommt man mit nem Hardtail runter, alle Sprünge können umfahren werden. Ob der Spassfaktor dann stimmt... jedenfalls muss man nicht hochstrampeln  und kann sich ganz auf die Fahrtechnik (Steilstellen, Kanten ect.) konzentrieren 
Wie gesagt, hab noch zwei, drei andere Kandidatinnen die ein wenig Techink üben wollen. Wir bekommen nur Ort und Zeit nicht auf die Kette. Erst gestern Abend haben wir wieder darüber geredet. Ich geb einfach Info, wenn ich die Mädels mal unter einem Hut habe.


----------



## ede paul (7. September 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Meinereins macht auch auf "Reha light". Ist nämlich was Neues dazugekommen.



Wassn nu schon wieder  euch kann man echt nicht alloine lassen. 
Kannst mir ja mal per PN berichten. Hoffe nicht so dramatisch wie letztes mal.


----------



## Viol.a (7. September 2009)

Ach Du grüne Neune!!! Und Libi, (ede) Du meinst wirklich, daß ich das könnte??? Also das Video auf deren Homepage spricht aber eine andere Sprache mit mir..
Ich würde da wahrscheinlich im absoluten Schneckenschneckenlowspeed runter zittern..wenn ich nicht zwischendrinn aufgeben würde.. ..was wahrscheinlicher ist..

Und bei diesem Castle-Trail hieß es*, muß *man alle Hindernisse fahren..no other ways! 
Also gucken würde ich ja kommen..aber die Strecke auf dem Video würde ich mir nicht zutrauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (8. September 2009)

@ Libi: Hoffe es ist nix schlimmes...wünsche ne schnelle Erholung.

@ Viola: Ede hat recht, Albstadt ist wirklich nicht zu heftig. Beim neuen Castle Trail gibt es keine Hindernisse, es besteht momentan nur aus einem Trail. Kommst einfach mal vorbei, musst nicht mal dein eingenes Bike mitbringen da es jetzt auch Leihbikes gibt.

@ Ede: Welcome back! Gibst mal bescheid wegen Albstadt, meine Süße hat sich neulich auch an die Strecke angetastet, mit weiblicher Verstäkrung wärs sicher noch besser. Bin wahrscheinlich am WE dort, weiss aber jetzt noch nicht ob Sa oder So.


----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2009)

Jepp!!!
@Viol.A: Kannst dann da nen Bike leihen, noch meine Knieschoner und den Fullface mitnehmen (Ich brauch die dieses Jahr ja nicht mehr).


----------



## [email protected] (8. September 2009)

Wer von euch ist denn am Sa oder So in Albstadt?

Viola sitzt neben mir und fragt sich gerade ob wer von euch Händchen halten könnte


----------



## Libtech (8. September 2009)

N'abend. 
Gehe nun doch nicht übers We weg. Da komm ich nämlich nicht zur Ruhe. Hier kann ich mich wenigstens hinlegen und aufstehen wann ich möchte.
Vielleicht schaue ich auch kurz in AS vorbei. Sonst wird das hier ja zu langweilig.
Viel Schbaaas beim BBQ  Ich geh nachher zum Mexikaner 

@ maikel: Bis morgen 
@ ede/rc: Zwischen L3 und L4 sitzt so ein "Gelkissen" nicht mehr am rechten Fleck ... und drückt auf den Nerv: Bisschen Aua + pelziges Bein.


----------



## ede paul (9. September 2009)

@ libi: ohhh jeee, das hört sich nicht gut an. Hat aber mit Deinem Sturz nix zu tun, oder?? Jedenfalls gute Besserung!!! Kathrin (Physio) hat gestern ihre Rückenschmerzen mit Klettern behoben und gemeint der Spocht wäre sehr gut für den Rücken. Bist herzlich eingeladen Dich mal in meinen Gurt zu klemmen.

@viola, alböhi, yeti: ich schick ne PN

@all: ich kann nur am Sa. nach Albstadt, wer wäre da dabei??


----------



## alböhi (9. September 2009)

betreutes abfahren? ich bin dabei 

gruss andreas


----------



## ede paul (9. September 2009)

Bin am Sa. ab ca. 10 Uhr oben.....bis dann


----------



## CooperS666 (9. September 2009)

Servus Leute!

Vielleicht mal kurz zum Anfang: Ich bin vor etlichen Jahren Trial gefahren und natürlich war das erste Fortbewegungsmittel ein Mountainbike. Bin immer alles mögliche gefahren mit dem was da war... Jetzt war´s dann soweit und ich habe mir ein neues Bike zugelegt. Dachte ein Hardtail würde erstmal reichen. Mal schauen ob sich das auch so bewahrheitet. Denn seit wir wieder fahren merke ich wie es mich immer wieder über Trails oder leichte Sprünge zieht. 

Ach ja... Ich bin 26, komme "eigentlich" aus Tübingen, bin aber jetzt zu meiner besseren Hälfte nach Ramstein gezogen. Bin also immer so alle 2 Wochen mal im Ländle und dachte mir das man sich da vielleicht mal treffen könnte. So in Albstadt oder Gomaringen. 

Euch noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## rcyeti (9. September 2009)

@ CooperS666: Wilkommen im Thread! Dann sehen wir dich ja vielleicht mal in Albstadt (www.bikepark-albstadt )beim hüpfen, oder auch einfach mal auf den Trails http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CooperS666 (9. September 2009)

Hey!

Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Trails? Meine Frau ist eher die Tourenfahrerin... Jedenfalls noch...  Und ich möchte sie ungern daheim lassen. 


Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (9. September 2009)

Halli hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort... Albstadt am Samstag wäre auch was für mich, bin dann also auch da! Wir sehen uns - bis denne!

Cheers

der D


----------



## syrer (9. September 2009)

servus Leute,
kurzes Update aus Klausenbach. mir gehts ganz gut,wahrscheinlich muß ich noch 1 Woche länger bleiben. Ich und mein Zimmernachbar senken den Altersdurchschnitt sehr stark nach unten. Ich meld mich dann bald mal wieder. Viel Spass in Albstadt 
Gruß Tobi

P.S  Habs Ghosti dabei


----------



## ede paul (9. September 2009)

na das wird ja dann lustich am Sa. 
Werde mit fsbelsen anrücken 

@syrer: was, den Urlaub verlängern.... Hoffe du hast ne gute Zeit, wenn´s ne Woche länger dauert! Ich fahr für Dich ein paar Abfahrten! 
Und bring keinen Kurschatten mit gelle....


----------



## Viol.a (11. September 2009)

..und es begab sich eines Tages, daß sich ein Trupp "bergab" Liebhaber an einem kleinen Fleckchen dieser Welt versammelten, um ihrer Leidenschaft zu frönen...nur Eine wollte vorher noch´n Rückzieher machen...

..sorry Jungs..ich meine Cracks-bei dem Aufgebot!?..nennt mich "Memme"..mir geht die Muffe und nach all´dem mir jetzt Bekannten und Gesprochenen, dümpel ich besser noch ein Weilchen auf anderen Wegen herum..

Ich reise nur mal zum gucken an..oder nutze die Gelegenheit, dem yeti seine Trinkflaschen zurück zu geben!?


----------



## ede paul (11. September 2009)

na ja schau Dir morgen in Ruhe mal die Strecke an, dann haste nen keinen Spaziergang und bist an der frischen Luft. Glaub mir das wird die ""Muffe" dann vertreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swagger (12. September 2009)

Hi...oh man ich waer heut sogern dabei..aber hab leider zur zeit kein lappen,ders mir erlaubt mein auto zu bewegen...vllt findet sich ja mal jmd aus umgebeung herrenberg der mich mit nach albstadt nimmt.Würd gern mal mein neues bike testen und die strecke da kennenlernen  ... 
ps: hab dir neulich ne nachricht geschrieben hoff du hast sie bekommen..danke für die portes cd   meine schulter schmerz immernoch das nach fast 2monaten ;-( son shice

Gruß Markus


----------



## dangerousD (12. September 2009)

Servus,

war ziemlich lässig heute - hab' mich gefreut, Euch alle mal (wieder) zu sehen. Ob mit oder ohne Bike  Albstadt macht schon Laune, hätte ich so nicht erwartet  Schön, wenn der Park weiter bestehen bleibt - war sicher nicht das letzte Mal.

@swagger
Du spielst doch bei der Mitfahrgelegenheit nicht etwa auf mich an?  Evtl. klappt es demnächst mal, wobei die kommenden Wochenenden anderweitig verplant sind. Schau'n mer mal, dann sehen wir schon...

Grüße

der D


----------



## Viol.a (12. September 2009)

..ja, auch die "mit ohne Rad" fand´s interessant mal zu erleben!..und zu sehen was für ein Aufgebot da auf zwei Rädern unterwegs war?!

..aber auch ich bin noch zu einem kleinem Rad-technischem-Highlight/Intermezzo gekommen..2010er Carbon-Fully von Cannondale unter´m Hintern gehabt..wow Ein breites Grinsen war nicht zu verkneifen..


----------



## alböhi (12. September 2009)

völlig abgefahren - dort oder sonstwo, mit euch gerne wieder.

respekt dem team, das den bikepark albstadt in die welt gesetzt hat.

gruss andreas

und so würde wohl das profil meiner heutigen " tour " aussehn


----------



## ede paul (14. September 2009)

Jau war richtig nett! Wird schon richtig familiär da oben.


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr, wenn ih wieder mitspielen darf.


----------



## ede paul (14. September 2009)

@ [email protected]: habs am Sa. gehört. Halt die Ohren steif und gute Besserung.


----------



## syrer (15. September 2009)

Servus Jungs

@ [email protected]: was ist passiert?

@ Ede: Hoffentlich hasst du am Gardasee bisschen was gefilmt!

Mein aufenthalt in klausenbach wurde um eine Woche verlängert, somit komm ich erst Mitte Oktober zurück. Ansonsten kann man hier ganz gut entspannen, man hat ja auch sonst nix zu tun  
Morgen früh werd ich mal die Trails hier unsicher machen. 

Viel Spaß euch noch
Bis bald
Syrer


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2009)

Ich hab mir alle 3 Bänder im äußeren Sprunggelenk abgerissen und weils noch nicht genug ist nen Mittelfußbruch zugezogen! (Muss aber nicht operiert werden, hab ich gestern erfahren) --- Volleyball ist Mord!!!


----------



## Libtech (15. September 2009)

CooperS666 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Wie anspruchsvoll sind denn die Trails? Meine Frau ist eher die Tourenfahrerin... Jedenfalls noch...  Und ich möchte sie ungern daheim lassen.
> 
> ...



*Hi Cooper*, auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir!

Wie anspruchsvoll die Trails hier sind? Da ist von allem was dabei.
Denke für deine Frau ist unsere Viol.a die richtige Ansprechperson - ganz von Frau zu Frau 

@ ede: Stimmt, familiär war es - waren ja auch fast alle von uns oben. 

@ syrer: Noch in Reha und schon die Trails unsicher machen??? 

@ maikel: Keine OP? Freut mich!  Weiterhin gutes Durchhalten im Nichtstun. Zum Trost: Ich werde auch erst in ca.4 Wochen wieder auf den "Bock" steigen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (16. September 2009)

Servus Jungs

@ Maikel: Gute Besserung 

@ Libtech: Dann fahren wir in 4Wochen gemeinsam, würd ich sagen, oder? 

War heut im Schwarzwald beim biken, musste die Trails leider auslassen und die Waldautobahn vorziehen! Hab aber gut Höhenmeter gemacht

PS. Da es hier in klausenbach kein Internet gibt, antwortet die Anna per Telefonübertragung

Liebe Grüße Tobi, von Anna


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2009)

@all: erstmal Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Es geht wieder "mental zumindest" bergauf!

Dann mal ne Frage in die Runde! Auch wenn das ja hier unser Regional- und kein Technickthread ist, würde ich gerne eure Meinung einholen.

Soll ich mir die Mallet1 kaufen und eingeklickt fahren? Oder doch lieber auf meinen Plattformpedalen stehen bleiben? http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=67e0e07787401e76eaaf84e6040d1996


----------



## Libtech (17. September 2009)

@ maikel: Die Mallet sind geil - keine Frage! Den Schneebesen (gleiches System) von den "KurbelBrüdern" fahre ich am Rocky und Rennrad. Supereinfacher Ein-/Ausstieg auch bei Dreck an den Sohlen. Nicht umsonst fahren viele Crosser so ein Pedal.

Ob man nun aber mit Clickies fährt oder ohne ist Geschmackssache oder Gewöhnungsssache ...
"Beginner" gewöhnen sich im Allgemeinen schneller an die feste Verbindung als jmd. der umsteigt.
Letztendlich ist es eine persönliche Vorliebe.
"Sinn" macht eine feste Verbindung v.a. dort wo man a) eine super Kraftübertragung braucht (runder Tritt; Touren fahren; Marathon;...) oder b) wo man nicht vom Pedal abrutschen sollte (eigentlich immer ; Downhill-Rennen; ...)
Wobei es ja auch einen gewissen Sam Hill gibt, der mit "Stealth" Sohlen Downhill-Rennen fährt. 
"Unsinn" ist eine feste Verbindung überall dort, wo man "schnell" vom Rad/Pedal muss/soll (Dirtbike; Flatland-BMX; Trial; ...)
Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit Flatpedals Touren fahren und nicht Letzter am Berg sind 

Also: Einfach ausprobieren ... oder Schuhe von FiveTen holen ...

Just my 2 cents ....

@ syrer: Yep, in 4 Wochen


----------



## Viol.a (18. September 2009)

..und da lag sie also..ja, Viola (aka.dirty clumsey )wollte unbedingt wissen, was es abseits des Trails noch so zu sehen gibt..und peng ging´s über´n Lenker..und das auf so einem tollen Stück Trail..man man..
Ließ ich mir aber nicht nehmen, bin zurück und rockte das Ding dann doch noch galant

Nun ja, und nun ein wow für dieses Fully, welches da heute unter meinem Hintern hüpfte..eine Senfte gegenüber meinem "Oscarle"..nur die Hammerschmid ist gewöhnungsbedürftig!

@Maikel: ich würde mich morgen noch mal melden wgs.sit-in..als ich Zuhause ankam war ´s Händchen ein wenig bleu..und´s Platz-Dingsbums-Schürf-Ei an der Stirn schmerzt etwas..okay??


----------



## alböhi (19. September 2009)

die unversehrten grüssen euch 

..... wann werden wir grillen?

gruss vom andreas, der mit dem geteiltem unterrohr fährt


----------



## Viol.a (20. September 2009)

@dangerousD: ..na, da haben wir aber Glück, daß es der Viola heute wieder besser geht!! Was hattest Du Dir auch anhören müssen

Nee mal echt..scheinbar hat´s mein Hirn doch etwas mehr verschüttelt..jedenfalls war´s gestern alles andere als lustig!?
Aber wie heißt´s so schön "Unkraut vergeht nicht"..und so saß ich heute wieder auf dem Hobel (..wenn schon das Leihrad da ist..)

..Und zwingt uns das Leben in die Knie, tanzen wir halt Limbo..


----------



## Libtech (20. September 2009)

@ viola: Du hattest einen Sturz? Du gibst es dir ja gleich richtig ....  Du kommst ja echt nun auf den Geschmack 

Limbo tanzen ist aber nicht, eher Limboischialgie 

@ alböhi: Grillen? Wenn grillen, dann vorher, mittendrin oder nachher verbunden mit biken. Der Maikel, bhmdk, Syrer und meine Wenigkeit sind ja noch außer Gefecht. Aber wir können ja mal wieder einen "Stammtisch" in einem Lokal machen?


----------



## dangerousD (21. September 2009)

Hätte ich gewußt, daß die gute Viola eine solche Affinität zu Bodenproben zeigt, hätte ich vorgesorgt  Naja, sie hat's genommen wie ein Mann (ein bißchen Chauvinismus darf sein  ) und ist gleich nochmal gefahren. Da haben die bisherigen Trainer gute Vorarbeit geleistet. Macht sich ja ganz gut, die Kleine


----------



## alböhi (21. September 2009)

stammtisch??? 

bis maikel wieder fahren kann ist winter.

wie wär´s kaffee und kuchen am lifthäusl in albstadt am 11.10. oder kurzfristig gleich nächstes wochenende?

gruss andreas

ps: der zugang dort ist barrierefrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swagger (21. September 2009)

@swagger
Du spielst doch bei der Mitfahrgelegenheit nicht etwa auf mich an?  Evtl. klappt es demnächst mal, wobei die kommenden Wochenenden anderweitig verplant sind. Schau'n mer mal, dann sehen wir schon...

Hi D 
Na klaro war die Anspielung mit der Mitfahrgelegenheit auf Dich bezogenSonst kommt hier ja keiner aus Herrenberg ausser Dir Wenn du mal wieder geplant hast irgendwo hin zu gehn(Albstadt,Wildbad oder sonst wo...)ich bin eigentlich immer dabei..Zu ner Runde heizen gehn sag ich selten neinWie gesagt haett Auto mit fahhradtraeger hier am start..also müssten auch nicht deins treckig machen  Ich schau mal in nächster zeit öfter hier ins Forum rein,dann seh ich ja ob was kommt
Allright bis dann Grüße Markus


----------



## ede paul (22. September 2009)

@swagger. Na altes Haus? Hat eingenlich schon ein Doc nen Blick auf Deine zerballerte Schulter geworfen? 

@viola: carbon Cannondale? Sturz, wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs? Wird jetzt aufgerüstet?

@alböhi: Albstadt 11.10. da ist doch Saisonabschluss mit Rennen. Muss mal checken.....

@all: wir können ja tatsächlich mal versuchen alle an einen Biertisch zu bekommen. Wer übernimmt die Planung? Ich war letztes Jahr dran 
By the way fährt jemand das Rennen in Albstadt mit?


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2009)

Wenn bei mir alles gut geht werde ich am Rennsonntag mit Familie mal im Park vorbeischauen!


----------



## alböhi (22. September 2009)

[email protected] : rennsonntag - da muss ich nicht dabei sein.

wie siehts bei euch nächste woche aus?

gruss andreas


----------



## Viol.a (24. September 2009)

Wohl russisch Roulette...mein Inet bricht immer wieder zusammen..so ist es Glückssache, ob ich hier was mitbekomme..oder eben nicht..

So ein sch...!


----------



## ede paul (24. September 2009)

bhmdk meinte aufgrund unserer aktuellen Verletztenquote könnten wir unser diesjähriges Winterpokal-Team "Crash-Test-Dummys" nennen. 

Hier vorab ein Bild dazu 







[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swagger (25. September 2009)

Hi Ede
Bei mir ist soweit alles rogger..Mit meiner Schulter glaub ich wird es auch immer ein wenig besser..naja an schnelles routieren ist noch nicht zu denken...und das nach über 2 monaten..Beim Arzt war ich öfter mal in letzer zeit weil mich schon 4-5Monate ne heftige Seenenstrang entzündung überm Knie nerft..Das ist mal was hässlich nerfiges...üübel...Arzt hatt da nebenbei mal auch nen Blick auf die Schulter geworfen,und meinte das es mit der zeit schon vergehn wird...Ich glaub ihm am besten einfach mal...
Jo jetzt mal anderes thema,genug von dem verletzungs scheiss...mein Nachber geht morgen nach albstadt..hatt mich gefragt ob mit möchte...war gestern erst in Wildbad...hab noch nen platten von da,eine bisschen verbogene Bremsscheibe und dazu noch mein großes ritzel dumm verbogen und damit noch nciht genug..auch noch am linken bremshebel hatt sich noch eine feder verabschiedet...ist aber noch fonktionsfähig..das warn dummer sturz gestern wo nen haufen kaputt gegangen ist..war mal wieder nicht mein tag muhahhahah...
Wie auch immer ich schau das ich jetzt noch ein paar sachen wieder gerade biege und flick noch mein schlauch,dann bin ich morgen mal in albstadt am start
Oh vom vielen blablabla eben fast das wichtigste vergessen.Ist einer von euch da ?Ramoon,Jochen?Wär mal cool sich wieder zu sehn
Also dann mal vllt bis morgen cu
Gruss Markus


----------



## Swagger (26. September 2009)

Sodele
Jetzt gehts ab nach Albstadt freu mich schon.


----------



## ede paul (26. September 2009)

@swagger + Yeti:

komm gerade erst aus München heim, sorry musste heute passen. 
Hab gestern zu viele Körner auf dem Oktoberfest liegen lassen  um heute einigermassen gerade den Berg runter zu fahren. 

Wie issn das mit Restalkohol auf der Strecke. Wird da kontrolliert??

Schade mensch hätt mich auch gefreut!! Aber ich hau mich jetzt erstmal hin. Mit Ü30 steckt man das einfach nicht mehr so locker weg. Und ob ich wirklich schon fahrtüchtig bin???


----------



## Viol.a (26. September 2009)

Um mich mal wieder einzumischen..klappt alles wieder..mit Inet und so!

..und @D:..ich vergaß vorhin..mit meinem Ghost zwar sehr viel ruckeliger die Strecke und das Ganze heute, aber irgendwie klappt es doch besser..halt langsamer, aber egal..

..der Schönbuch ist mein..super-schöner Sunsetride ist´s noch geworden..herrlich!!

@ede: ja..Viola meinte im Schönbuch den Boden küssen zu müssen..aber bis auf Hämatome wieder alles 
Und aufgerüstet..nein..das muß momentan noch nicht......noch nicht

@all: Stammtisch..sehr fein..denkt Ihr beim planen denn auch an den schichtenden Anteil in der Runde..ja??..danke!!


----------



## ede paul (27. September 2009)

@swagger + Yeti: und noch alles heile? Wie wars?

@viola: die Tage werden kürzer und kälter. Da trägt man keine kurzen Röcke mehr und Hämatome sind wurscht. 

@bhmdk: also wir sollten dringend mal wieder.... Kommende Woche ist bei mir jedoch schon wieder suboptimal. Vllt. Freitag??? 
Und sonst alles wieder "gerade"? 

@ alle Verletzten: wie gehts euch denn?


----------



## syrer (27. September 2009)

Servus Leute,

mir gehts ganz gut....... hab hier im schwarzwald schon ganz schöne trails unter die Stollen genommen,wenn das mein Doc wüsste....hehe. Bilder folgen sobald ich wieder daheim bin. Freu mich schon auf ein paar Runden mit euch.....
Ich bin am 10 Oktober in Albstadt am Start.
cu syrer


----------



## BHMDK (28. September 2009)

Hi allerseits.

Das süd-türkische Bike-Paradies hätte mich sicher gerne noch eine Weile behalten. Aber ich war blöderweise zum Arbeiten dort und habe die Berge nur aus größerer Entfernung begutachtet..... 

@ ede: das Team-Maskottchen hätten wir dann ja schon mal.  

Zur Wochenplanung kann ich nur sagen, dass suboptimal auch für meine    nächsten paar Tage gilt:  Immerhin heute nach dem Rückflug hat es noch eine kurze Runde hier gegeben, es geht schon langsam wieder. Nur auf Schotterpisten bewege ich mich im Moment etwas vorsichtiger...... 

Freitag - Sonntag sind wir dann am Bodensee, so dass das auch nix wird. 
Evtl das kommende Wochenende. Unter der Woche wird es in absehbarer Zeit aber in der Regel "schwierig"  und die frühere Dämmerung macht die Sache auch nicht leichter 

Also mal sehen, ich hoffe mal dass wir noch was auf die Reihe kriegen.

Bis demnächst
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (28. September 2009)

@ ede/all: Crash-Test-Dummies? Bin einverstanden. Einen passenderen Namen gibt es nicht  

Wie es geht? Naja, es geht aufwärts. Nach knapp 4 Wochen funktioniert endlich der Patellasehnenreflex wieder  Ist schon dumm, wenn der Oberschenkelnerv so lange abgedrückt war  Um die Neurochirurgie konnte ich nochmal einen Bogen machen. 
Ab und an zwickt es noch im unteren Rücken, aber das sollte bis in 2 Wochen gut sein. Ab morgen beginnt das langsame Muskelaufbautraining beim Physio. Z.Zt. vertreibe ich mir die Zeit hauptsächlich im Wasser. Anfang/Mitte Okt. drehe ich die ersten Runden auf dem Radl. Schätzungsweise Ende Okt bin ich wieder vollends dabei  .... damit steht dem WP nichts im Wege


----------



## [email protected] (1. Oktober 2009)

Wer legt das Team an? Name ist TOP!!! (Mal gucken wie viele Punkte wir mit unserem REHA-Sport zusammen bekommen)


----------



## syrer (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs und Madel,

komm gerade heim aus Klausenbach, 4 Wochen Reha sind vorbei..... hatte gedacht danach gleich wieder arbeiten gehn zu können,was definitiv nicht der Fall sein wird. Jetzt liege ich so bei 50 bis 60 % was die Muskulatur angeht. Die Beweglichkeit ist fast entgradig da fehlen nur noch ein paar %.  Nun mach ich noch 2 Wochen intensive Kg und Muskelaufbau danach sieht man weiter. Unterm Strich war die Reha aber sehr Erfolgreich.
Wer hat sich zum Rennen in Albstadt angemeldet???

Ich komm am Sonntag zum klotzen

Ps. Touren tauglich bin ich wieder

cu syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (6. Oktober 2009)

Servus Jungs und Madel,

komm gerade heim aus Klausenbach, 4 Wochen Reha sind vorbei..... hatte gedacht danach gleich wieder arbeiten gehn zu können,was definitiv nicht der Fall sein wird. Jetzt liege ich so bei 50 bis 60 % was die Muskulatur angeht. Die Beweglichkeit ist fast entgradig da fehlen nur noch ein paar %.  Nun mach ich noch 2 Wochen intensive Kg und Muskelaufbau danach sieht man weiter. Unterm Strich war die Reha aber sehr Erfolgreich.
Wer hat sich zum Rennen in Albstadt angemeldet???

Ich komm am Sonntag zum klotzen

Ps. Touren tauglich bin ich wieder

cu syrer


----------



## Libtech (7. Oktober 2009)

@ syrer: Freut mich, dass es bei dir aufwärts geht! 

Bei mir ist es ähnlich: Seit 1 Woche schmerzfrei. Letzten So für 18min auf dem Krummlenker gesessen. > Keine Schmerzen, dafür vieel Pudding im linken Bein durch die andauernde Schonhaltung.
Also ist nun wieder langsamer Muskelaufbau gefragt.
Heute um 14Uhr gehts auf eine Mini-Reha-Tour. 

cu


----------



## ede paul (7. Oktober 2009)

@libi und syrer:  gerade richtig für den Winterpokal. Aber net übertreiben, gell! 

@all: wer wäre beim Winterpokal bei den "CrashTestDummies" dabei?
Wenn ich´s richtig gesehen habe kann man jetzt melden.


----------



## BHMDK (7. Oktober 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> @libi und syrer:  gerade richtig für den Winterpokal. Aber net übertreiben, gell!
> 
> @all: wer wäre beim Winterpokal bei den "CrashTestDummies" dabei?
> Wenn ich´s richtig gesehen habe kann man jetzt melden.





Hi ede.

Ich wäre dabei..... 
Gründest Du das Team??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## syrer (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei muß diesen Winter sowieso viel Sport und Muskelaufbau machen.


----------



## ede paul (7. Oktober 2009)

Team "CrashTestDummies" ist angelegt. Es darf registriert werden. 

Schätze jedoch, dass wir noch ein Team brauchen werden um alle aus dem Thread unterzubringen.


----------



## Libtech (7. Oktober 2009)

Bin "on board" der CrashTestDummies 

Ein zweites Team müsste wohl sein ... wie wäre es mit CrashTestDummies II ?

War klasse heute Mittag: Reine Fahrzeit 29 Minuten, 5Km mit 5 Kids. 2 davon kamen trotzdem mächtigbeim Bergauffahren ins Schnaufen 

So, und nun ab zur Physio ....  

PS: Kennt jmd. den User "Dichter" persönlich??


----------



## Viol.a (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hör immer nur Winterpokal...??

Mal etwas anderes:

Vorschlag Stammtisch..wie wäre es mit *Anfang November*??
In ca. einem Monat wird "meine" WT-Schule einen "Tag der offenen Tür" in BL-Frommern veranstalten ..wozu Ihr, wenn auch Thema fremd, natürlich herzlich eingeladen seit! Es wird verschiedenste Vorführungen geben (..bei denen evtl. auch eine Viola zu sehen sein wird..): Kids-SV, ThaiChi, Heilpraktikervorträge bzgl. Thema Schmerz, Salsa-Parts, LnB-Motion..und natürl. WT..großes Thema "Menschen in Bewegung"...

..und angesichts dessen, wäre es doch eine prima Idee, den Tag mit einem gemeinsamen Sit-in im Anschluß ausklingen zu lassen??!!..denn zumind. ich werde ein bißchen geschafft sein

Also??

@Libi: Wieso..was "dichtet" der "Dichter" denn so?
@syrer:..AMR-ja..aber keine Ahnung welches Modell..Ich könnte Dir höchstens meine Eindrücke schildern..und das ´ne Hammerschmid drann war..ansonsten bin ich überfragt..war nur zum just-for-fun-testen..

..back again Ihr zwei..aber schöööön langsam machen..


@syrer:..mittlerweile fündig geworden..s.pn


----------



## Libtech (7. Oktober 2009)

@ Viola: 
- Sonntag, Stammtisch und WT? Klingt gut 

- Winterpokal: Schau mal ganz oben/rechts. Anklicken (CrashTestDummies suchen oder ein neues Team eröffnen) und anmelden  So kann man sich über den Winter fit halten, Spaß haben und gut ins Frühjahr starten 

- Der "Dichter" hat "connections" zu dem Dirtpark in .... Ofterdingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (7. Oktober 2009)

So, die Nightride-Saison ist eröffnet. Gerade wieder rein. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen ist das doch noch was anderes als im Winter 

Winter... Winter... Winterpokal? Macht ihr mal, ich bleibe dieses Mal "Eigenbrötler". Hmmm.... wäre ja ein super Name für ein 1-Mann-Team  Bin ausreichend motiviert, 1-2x die Woche fahren zu gehen. Plus Schwimmen, Boarden, Tanzen... naja, reicht wohl, um fit zu bleiben


----------



## fsbelsen (7. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich auch angemeldet!


----------



## ede paul (8. Oktober 2009)

so das ging ja jetzt flott, die CrashTestDummies sind komplett. 
Wer eröffnet ein zweites Team??

Yes!!!!! Er ist auch schon angemeldet KLICK Das wird wieder lustich wird das.....

@viola: klingt gut, versuche mit dabei zu sein 

@libi: der Park wächst in Belsen, meiner alten Hometown, neben dem Sportplatz. Sieht schon ganz nett aus. Wir können den Dichter ja mal kontaktieren und ne Session ausmachen. Aber erst, wenn eure Knochen alle wieder heile sind.


----------



## Libtech (8. Oktober 2009)

@ ede: Ach, der Dichter ist ein "member" vom Dirtpark in Belsen?

Da war ich letzten Mi kurz mit den Kids, nachdem wir im gegenüberliegenden Skatepark fahren/gucken waren.
Der Dirtpark in Belsen braucht ja noch eine Weile bis er eröffnet werden kann .... , oder? mhhhh ...
btw der Startturm ist ja rießig+steil  Da gehts ja fast senkrecht runter


----------



## Libtech (8. Oktober 2009)

@ ede: Ach, der Dichter ist ein "member" vom Dirtpark in Belsen?

Da war ich vorletzten Mi kurz mit den Kids, nachdem wir im gegenüberliegenden Skatepark fahren/gucken waren.
Der Dirtpark in Belsen braucht ja noch eine Weile bis er eröffnet werden kann .... , oder? mhhhh ...
btw der Startturm ist ja rießig+steil  Da gehts ja fast senkrecht runter


----------



## syrer (8. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich denn niemand für Sonntag angemeldet???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2009)

Team ist schon voll  Waren wir so viele Krüppel diese Saison?

Ist denn noch Interesse an einem zweiten Team? Dann würde ich noch eins Gründen!


----------



## ede paul (8. Oktober 2009)

@libi: glaub auch, dass es noch ne Weile geht. Sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus. Vllt. kann man bei dem Anlauf ja auch mit ordentlich Federweg hüpfen.

@syrer: wie gesagt, das überlasse ich den jungen Hüpfern. Sonst tu ich mir nur noch weh..... 
Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich am So. mit dem Bike hochfahre. Gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Libtech (8. Oktober 2009)

@ [email protected]: Zweites Team? > Viol.a, "Ramoon", DD, [email protected] und RacingRalph .... ?

@ DD: Einzelstarter: Tseee 

@ ede: Bei dem Monsteranlauf kann man dann sogar von Belsen nach Ofterdingen "hüpfen" - vorausgesetzt man bekommt beim Runterfahren von dem Startturm keinen Herzinfarkt 

Am So mit dem bike nach AT? Das schaffe ich noch nicht ... 
Prinzipiell aber 'ne gute Idee.


----------



## syrer (8. Oktober 2009)

@ede: wenns wetter passt fahr ich mit ok


----------



## Viol.a (9. Oktober 2009)

..hatte ich erwähnt, daß Nachtschicht besch..... ist..??!! ..nun ja..

@all: Stammtischtermin: So.08.November..Tag der offenen Tür endet gegen 18Uhr..also im Anschluß!? ..Locationvorschläge nun von Euch.. 

Dann hoffen wir mal, alle unter einen Hut und an einen Tisch bewegt zu bekommen


----------



## BHMDK (9. Oktober 2009)

8. November??? 
Perfekt, mein Vorschlag ist - damit sich meine Anreise in Grenzen hält  - die Lobby-Bar im Oriental Riverside Hotel in Shanghai;  oder anders formuliert - ich bin da leider geschäftlich auf Reisen  und muss passen..... 

Fährt jemand am Sonntag Morgen eine Runde mit? Fsbelsen und ich haben mal drüber geredet, ob ich Schönwetter - Biker  mich allerdings aufraffen kann, muss man noch sehen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (10. Oktober 2009)

fahre morgen Vormittag vorauss. mit dem Auto (und Frau) nach Albstadt zum gucken und geh dann Mittags noch ne Runde klettern. 

Is mir grad zu bähhhh im Wald, muss mich erst an die Herbst / Winter Suuule gewöhnen. 


8. Nov. dürfte bei mir klappen. Location.....???? Hmmmm....hauptsache nicht die Domäne....wie wärs mit dem Hirsch in Rottenburg???


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2009)

Also zum Stammtisch!
Da Viola uns ja nach Frommern locken will (OK, ich bin ja schon da...) schlage ich die "Alte Säge" in Weilstetten vor.


----------



## syrer (10. Oktober 2009)

Ok, 8 November ist bei mir im Kalender eingetragen. Die Sägenhütte hört sich nicht verkehrt an

cu syrer


----------



## alböhi (12. Oktober 2009)

stammtisch und/oder tafelrunde? vorher noch ins gelände?

oder brunch und nachher ins gelände.

oder zum tanztee und gar nicht radfahren???

nur für für variante 1: da werd aber ´nen schlafsack mitbringen, da heimfahren am montag vormittag entspannter ist.
hat wer ´nen warmen platz für mich am ofen?

freu mich auf ein wiedersehn

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (12. Oktober 2009)

@ alböhi: Platz (Bett) zum Schlafen ist vorhanden; ebenso ein Bad/WC/Dusche für dich. 

Biketechnisch geht an dem Tag wohl nichts, da ja die WT-Vorführung davor ist.

@ bhmdk: Schade, dass du am 8.Nov nicht im Lande bist ... 

Zwecks WP: Was macht das *zweite *Team??  Auf geht's!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Zwecks WP: Was macht das *zweite *Team??  Auf geht's!



Steht


----------



## ede paul (13. Oktober 2009)

HohenZollerns RehaTrupp + CrashTestDummies 

@BHMDK: mal wieder in Pudong bei der Perle, sauber! Na dann grüss mir Shanghai downtown, herzliches Beileid und einen guten Appetit!
Und lass die geschlitzen 50kg Göhren in Frieden 

@[email protected]: Alte Säge ist lecker. Bin jedoch das letzte mal böse auf die Nase gefallen, was den Service angeht. Wartezeit über eine Stunde! Dann wurde mir ein halber Grillteller serviert mit den Worten, ich soll schon mal anfangen, das Rinderfilet kommt dann gleich noch. Kam dann auch nach weiteren 5 Minuten und wurde mir auf meinen halb abgefutterten Teller gelegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hatte ich bis dahin auch noch nicht erlebt den Teller etappenweise zu bekommen. Aber ohne Zweifel, nette Location und lecker Mampf. Bin dabei!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2009)

Wann warst du denn da? Die haben ja letztes Jahr Wiedereröffnet!
Werde dann mal mit Sandra und Michael schimpfen


----------



## ede paul (13. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn da? Die haben ja letztes Jahr Wiedereröffnet!
> Werde dann mal mit Sandra und Michael schimpfen



Dürfte so ca. 4 Wochen her sein. Hatte meine Family zum Essen eingeladen. 
Darfst Sandra und Michael gerne darauf hinweisen, aber Schimpfen wäre übertrieben. 
Ich kann mit sowas recht gut leben, fands jedoch aus gastronomischer Sicht schon echt gewagt.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt schon...
Ich kenn den Laden halt, da ich genau gegenüber ein 1/2 Jahr gewohnt habe und da immer zum Abendbrot war 

Die beiden bemühen sich aber echt ganz doll!!!


----------



## Viol.a (13. Oktober 2009)

Na das ging ja schnell..also Location ist scheinbar auch gefunden und´s Datum hoffentlich hinter die Öhrchen geschrieben
Soll ich Euch mal was sagen: ...*ich freu mich voll..*

Und dann schaut mal hier (falls noch unbekannt) .. mit teils bekannten "Gesichtern" ..  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuNlUtXOYEU"]YouTube - Bikepark Albstadt - Castle Trail[/ame] .. es treibt mir ehrlich gesagt die Tränen in die Augen, weil es sooooo genial ist und ich einfach noch nicht gut genug


----------



## dangerousD (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe meinen neongelben Hintern zweimal erkannt  Das mit den bunten Klamotten zahlt sich halt manchmal doch aus


----------



## Libtech (13. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Steht



Sauber  Guter Name 

*3 *Plätze sind noch frei! 

Und die müssen voll werden , damit man die Zwischenstände, Leiden&Freuden und nicht zuletzt das Resultat (das eigentlich keine Rolle spielt ) miteinander vergleichen kann. 

Also, anmelden  http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/171


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Habe meinen neongelben Hintern zweimal erkannt  Das mit den bunten Klamotten zahlt sich halt manchmal doch aus



jetzt weisst ja, wo das mädel drauf achtet  

da kann ich mit meinem koffer nicht punkten.

@ tobi : super. angebot angenommen - wann treff´ma uns dort?

gruss andreas

ps.: für´s woende zettel ich ´ne tour an. vllt sonntag?


----------



## FaceGrind (14. Oktober 2009)

hi!

ich komme aus freiburg und wohne seit ca 2 wochen in rottenburg. würde mich freuen, wenns hier leute gibt, die mir schöne touren und trails in der gegend zeigen können.gerne auch in der weiteren umgebung (20 km).hm (bergauf) sind kein problem.sollte allerdings schon richtung enduro-freeride gehen.
freu mich über antworten!
gruß
basti


----------



## dangerousD (14. Oktober 2009)

@FaceGrind

Servus, ich hätte da den Schönbuch mitsamt HW5 (jede Menge Singletrails) anzubieten. Runden von 20 - 50km stehen zur Auswahl, 400 - 800hm und min. 60% Singletrailanteil. Der ist sogar noch trocken, wie ich gerade feststellen konnte. Nightride macht Laune  Startpunkt nach Absprache, entweder bei mir in Herrenberg-Kayh oder halt irgendwo "unterwegs" (wäre von Vorteil, wenn Du "auto-"mobil bist - oder so fit, daß Dir die Anfahrt nix ausmacht).

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (15. Oktober 2009)

@faceGrind: Welcome! 
Na da wird doch was zu machen sein! Enduro/Freeride --> passt!

Wir sollten hier eh mal wieder gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen. 
Nachdem der ein oder andere hier wieder genesen ist wäre doch mal ein Nightride angesagt. Auch wenn ich mich offen gestanden noch nicht an die Temperaturen gewöhnen kann....

Was meint Ihr??


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2009)

@ facegrind: Herzlich, willkommen! 

@ ede: Nightride? Klar  
Ende des Monats müsste ich wieder einigermaßen konditionell fit sein, um auch wieder länger fahren zu können. Außer wir planen eine "Easy-Going-Reha-Tour"


----------



## FaceGrind (15. Oktober 2009)

> Nachdem der ein oder andere hier wieder genesen ist wäre doch mal ein Nightride angesagt



..fängt ja gut an
bin am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab' schon 2 Nightrides Vorsprung... letzte Woche bei +20°C, gestern bei +1°C. Kaum merklicher Unterschied, in beiden Fällen dunkel  

@ede
Mußt Dich halt anständig bewegen, dann merkst Du den Unterschied bei den Temperaturen auch nicht  Ach ja: Funktionsfaser herrscht!


----------



## Libtech (16. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Vorsprung



Das schreit doch förmlich nach einer Teilnahme am WP


----------



## syrer (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd auch gern mal wieder meine Hope leuchten lassen.
Wann gehn wir es an?

cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (16. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
Ich wäre bei einer Nightride dabei  Wo und wann wollt Ihr?

@FaceGrind: Welcome!


----------



## syrer (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs denn nächsten Samstag den 24.10?? Location ???????

cu syrer


----------



## Libtech (17. Oktober 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn nächsten Samstag den 24.10?? Location ???????



Jooaa, Sonntag 25.10 wäre besser. Kann _evtl_. am Sa nicht. Soll die "Mehrheit" aber nicht davon abhalten, die Trails glühen zu lassen 

Oder ganz kurzfristig: Morgen Abend (So, 18.10, 19Uhr+). Ca. Eineinhalb Stunden locker (da noch "Reha") um die .... cruisen: Auf Schotter/Asphalt hoch, dann .... bergab, drum herum und wieder auf Schotter- oder .... zum Startpunkt.

Edit: Niemand? Dann spiel ich nun Lonesome Cowboy, der in den Sonnenuntergang hineinreitet


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2009)

Samstag, 24.10. geht bei mir nicht, weil:

*SAISONABSCHLUSSFAHRT nach Todtnau!*

Irgendjemand Interesse? Wetter egal...


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2009)

da muss ich mit!

wie ist die strecke dort?
schaff ich das mit meinem scab.
bereifung: 2.4 er tiogra.
vorn hab ich ´ne 120er psylo drin.

gruss andreas


----------



## dangerousD (18. Oktober 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> da muss ich mit!
> 
> wie ist die strecke dort?
> schaff ich das mit meinem scab.
> ...



Deinen Mut in allen Ehren - aber guten Gewissens kann ich Dir Todtnau mit diesem Bike und Deinen fahrerischen Fähigkeiten nicht empfehlen. Kann böse enden, da einige Stellen schon etwas kniffliger sind und der Track bei weitem keine "Autobahn" ist. Wenn Du Todtnau kennenlernen möchtest, dann am besten auf einem Leihbike mit Federweg auch am Heck. Kannst Du Dir beim Felix holen... damit hast Du dann sicher mehr Spaß.


----------



## ede paul (19. Oktober 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Deinen Mut in allen Ehren - aber guten Gewissens kann ich Dir Todtnau mit diesem Bike und Deinen fahrerischen Fähigkeiten nicht empfehlen. Kann böse enden, da einige Stellen schon etwas kniffliger sind und der Track bei weitem keine "Autobahn" ist. Wenn Du Todtnau kennenlernen möchtest, dann am besten auf einem Leihbike mit Federweg auch am Heck. Kannst Du Dir beim Felix holen... damit hast Du dann sicher mehr Spaß.



@andi: da gebe ich DD zu 100% recht.

@all bzgl. N8Ride: 24.09. kann ich nicht. Würd sagen mal spontan am Abend. Vllt. gehe ich heut Abend noch ne kleine Runde fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Nightriders:

Diese Woche soll ja relativ mild werden ...

.... morgen oder Mittwoch Abend für ein Schäferstündchen auf dem geliebten Bike?

@ alböhi: Ja, ein Radl mit vieeel Federweg (200mm) ausleihen und 66,6% mehr Spaß haben


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] für die empfehlungen. dann werd ich nächstes jahr erst mal ein paar " nachhilfestunden " in albstadt nehmen, bevor ich mal nach todtnau oder wildbad mitfahre.

für dieses jahr hab ich meine grenzen schon weit genug ausgetestet.

schutzengel sei dank - bisher eine verletzungsfreie saison.

euch viel spass im park.

gruss andreas


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Nightriders:
> 
> oder Mittwoch Abend



Da war ich zu vorschnell - darf zur Physio 

Schaue heute (Di) nochmal gegen 17.30 hier rein. Ansonsten geht's einsam   auf Tour. 
Mi, Do, Fr und wahrscheinlich Sa Abend geht nix. Sa (Vor-)Mittag geht.

Ab nächster Woche jedoch _uneingeschränkt _bis zum 2.Nov


----------



## alböhi (20. Oktober 2009)

gut - dann hast ja zeit mal spontan bei " königswetter " - wie zum beispiel heute - mit mir auf der reutlinger alb zu fahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## Libtech (20. Oktober 2009)

@ alböhi: Guter Vorschlag - generell.  Für 1-1.5 Stündchen am Feierabend (mehr schafft mein Rücken noch nicht) ist mir die Anfahrt nach RT zu weit. Dachte eher an was hier in der näheren Umgebung 

Leuchtenden Abend


----------



## Viol.a (21. Oktober 2009)

*verlegen wink* hey folks..ich glaube, die Viola kann sich mal vage wieder zurück melden..nachdem es eine Zeit lang nicht so toll mit meinen Fahrkünsten aussah.. 

Schöööön ist´s im Schönbuch..da fühl ich mich einfach wohl ..gerade wieder zurück und verwirrt, wie früh es doch dunkel im Wald ist.. .. war auch als "lone-some-Cowgirl" wirklich nett!

Leider habe ich kein ausreichendes Licht, so daß mir Nightrides wohl verwehrt bleiben..na ja, hauptsache es klappt so wieder pasabler als zuletzt!!!

@Libi:Genial, daß Du wieder recht tüchtig unterwegs sein kannst ..und [email protected] hatten Recht - es geht, wenn´s drauf ankommt 
@all:wie steht´s denn mit dem 8.11.?? Sollten wohl besser was vormerken lassen,oder??
@ede: das Ghost AMR war nur just-for-fun als Leihrad dabei..um das "klein" Viola mal die Unterschiede zu ihrem eigenen Rad kenne lernen kann..und bin ich wohl nicht wirklich die Richtige, die Dir was über die features und technischen Schmankerl berichten könnte..


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2009)

Das macht das Planen des Stammtischs einfacher: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=122979


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe beim Stammtisch mal 19Uhr an der Säge als Treffpunkt eingetragen! Denkt aber dran das uns die Viola ja auch alle gerne am Tag der offenen Tür der WingTsun-Schule in Balingen sehen möchte 

Thema: "Menschen in Bewegung" - Vielleicht ist da was für uns dabei??? 
http://www.wt-balingen.de/

"Gerade sagt Sie: "Ich mach übrigens auch mit!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (22. Oktober 2009)

MAIKEL!!! ..mußt Du immer alles gleich weiter plappern, was ich neben Dir so vor mich hin fasel??!! 

Aber es stimmt..ist zwar Bike fremd, aber vielleicht trifft es ja doch des Einen oder Anderen Interesse..ich/wir würden uns auf jedenfall freuen

..o Gott, auf was habe ich mich da nur eingelassen??!!..


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann mal alle:  Tobi!!!

Alles Gute und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag! (Hoch die Tassen)
Lass dich reichlich beschenken  und ordentlich begießen 

Maikel, Chrissi und Pauline


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann mal alle:  Tobi!!!
> 
> Alles Gute und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag! (Hoch die Tassen)
> Lass dich reichlich beschenken  und ordentlich begießen
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich mal an, wenn auch nur nachträglich 

Alles Gute, alter Mann 

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## Libtech (25. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann mal alle:  Tobi!!!
> 
> Alles Gute und alles Liebe zum Geburtstag! (Hoch die Tassen)
> Lass dich reichlich beschenken  und ordentlich begießen
> ...







dangerousD schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich mal an, wenn auch nur nachträglich
> 
> Alles Gute, alter Mann
> 
> *duck-und-weg*



Danke, danke 

- reichlich beschenken? - Oh, ja  + eigenes Geschenk an mich selbst  
- hoch die Tassen? - Es blieb bei 2 ... 
- ordentlich begießen? - Es regnete 
- alter Mann? - Wenn man drüber nachdenkt, ja, aber ich fühle mich (wieder) wie 20!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2009)

Wer noch zum Stammtisch möchte möge sich bis Sonntag anmelden! Dann kann ich konkret nen Tisch reservieren!
Ramon, Die Dirks,...???
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=122979


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil bin am 08.11. nicht im Ländle - daher wird's nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (26. Oktober 2009)

Der andere Dirk ist auch nicht da. Leider


----------



## trappa (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum. Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren bei euch. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hechingen - Richtung Stich. Um genau zu sein direkt am Einstieg. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem einen oder anderen zu fahren?


----------



## rcyeti (27. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
bin am 8.11 leider auch nicht da. 
@Libi: Hoffe man darf immer noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag gratulieren!


----------



## Freiform (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

gibts hier jemanden, der ab und zu unter der Woche vom Balingen aus Nightrides fährt? So ab 19.00 Uhr? Ich komme aus Frommern.


----------



## Libtech (27. Oktober 2009)

@ trappa&freiform: Willkommen 

@ trappa: Da die Mehrheit wieder fit ist, werden bestimmt wieder demnächst Touren starten.
*Samstag *ist eine lockere Reha-Tour mit Maikel und Viol.a geplant. 
Wie schaut's denn mit *Sonntag *aus? Könnte mir vorstellen mal wieder n'Tick länger, bis max2Std., zu fahren.
*Freitag Nachmittag *werde ich auch unterwegs sein. Ebenso am *Donnerstag* 

@ freiform: Frommern? Das wird den Maikel freuen  
(Stilfser Joch )
_Mein_ Nightride führt (die Zeit ist wieder reif) mit dem RR von *Hch*-BL(-Haig-Rangendingen) und wieder nach Hch.
Ansonsten treffen wir uns mal hier, mal da und fahren gemeinsam nachts im Gelände.

@ rc: logisch; Danke


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2009)

Willkommen Ihr zwei 

Frommern 
Sobald mein Fuß mich wieder aufs Rad lässt fahren wir


----------



## trappa (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
@libtech: Nachts Radfahren ist nicht so meine Welt. Da bevorzuge ich andere Dinge, aber Freitagnachmittag oder Sonntag sieht nicht schlecht aus.

@[email protected]: Ich hoffe das mit Deinem Fuss macht Dir keine allzugroßen Probleme. Vielleicht geht ja mal was zusammen.
Gruß Trappa


----------



## Freiform (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Antworte,

auch für die Nachtstouren in Hechinger oder Albstadter Gegend 
unter der Woche hätte ich nichts gegen, Hauptsache
es geht über die Trails.

Grüsse  freiform


----------



## Libtech (29. Oktober 2009)

@ trappa: Freitag Nachmittag klappt nicht. Sonntag geht; aber es wird wohl regnen ...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2009)

Good News:
a. Ich bin heute bei der Krankengymnastik 7km auf dem Rad gefahren (ohne Schmerzen im Fuß)
b. die Therapeutin sagt: Ich *SOLL* Radfahren 

Freu mich schon auf Samstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (29. Oktober 2009)

Ja [email protected] hau rein

So, hab heut meinen LED Fluter zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr ausgeführt.
Lockere 25 km, man macht das Spass

Wie sieht denn die Reha Tour am Samstag aus??

cu syrer


----------



## syrer (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen Leute,

wenn jemand was von Bike Mailorder braucht kann sich bei mir melden. Ich bestelle mir am Wochenende was.
cu syrer


----------



## trappa (30. Oktober 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Freitag Nachmittag klappt nicht. Sonntag geht; aber es wird wohl regnen ...



Dann wird es wohl nichts mit fahren. Aber so wie ich den Wetterbericht im ZDF gerade interpretiere kommt der Regen erst später.
Wie wäre es mit 10 oder 11 Uhr?
Treffpunkt in Zimmern an der Bushaltestelle (direkt am Kinderspielplatz)


----------



## Libtech (30. Oktober 2009)

@ maikel: Du sollst Radfahren? Na, dann gib Gas!

@ syrer: 25Km? Das ist ja fast ein "Viertelmarathon"   Sauber, endlich wieder voll aktiv!

Wie unsere "Reha-Tour" ausschaut? Zuerst geht's zum Radhaus Winterlingen (mit dem Auto), dann wieder Richtung BL. Dort wird gestartet. Ca. 14.30Uhr. Gefahren wird hauptsächlich auf Schotterwegen; viell. bisschen Trails. Nicht, dass der Maikel im Gelände schnell vom Pedal muss, und sich wieder die Bänder abfatzt 
Brauche erstmal nichts von BMO; habe erst bei BC und CRC bestellt. 

@ trappa: Stimmt, habe auch im Fernsehen gesehen, dass der Regen erst gegen Abend kommt. Also steht einer Fahrt nichts im Wege. 10 oder 11? Da nehme ich doch gerne die 11 
Kenne den Kinderspielplatz in Zimmern nicht, nur die "scharfe" Kurve. Vielleicht dort? Wo magst du denn hin? Hardtail/Fully?


----------



## trappa (30. Oktober 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Stimmt, habe auch im Fernsehen gesehen, dass der Regen erst gegen Abend kommt. Also steht einer Fahrt nichts im Wege. 10 oder 11? Da nehme ich doch gerne die 11
> Kenne den Kinderspielplatz in Zimmern nicht, nur die "scharfe" Kurve. Vielleicht dort? Wo magst du denn hin? Hardtail/Fully?



Die Kurve ist genau richtig. Von HCH kommend geht es links Richtung Zoller. Dort gleich linker Hand  der Spielplatz/Bushaltestelle.

Ich fahre nur Hardtail. Damit aber fast alles. Ich schlage folgende Tour vor:
Panoramweg hoch zum Zoller, dann Richtung Maria Zell -Bärentäle-Jungingen-Kohldöhle-Raichberg-Zellerhorn-Rübenteich-Zoller (Alternative Zollersteighof-Stich-Heiligenkopf-Ebersberg)-Zimmern.

Also dann Sonntag 11Uhr. 
Trappa


----------



## ede paul (31. Oktober 2009)

@freiform + trappa: auch von mir ein -liches Welcome!!

wünsch euch ne nette Tour morgen. Komme gerade von ner ganz entspannten Runde mit meiner Süssen zurück und werde morgen an der Kletterwand hängen. 
(Mist, eure Einheit gilt dann schon für den WP, meine heute noch nicht.)
Ach und wenn ihr den Rübenteich-Trail rockt, rockt für mich mit!!! 

@syrer: melde mich die Tage mal per Phone.

@[email protected], syrer:  Sie fahren wieder!! Endlich die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








überstanden! 

@all: seit es kalt und dunkel ist bin ich seeehr unmotiviert..wär toll wenn wir bald nen Nightride auf die Reihe bekommen. Meine Betty fühlt sich so vernachlässigt und alloine bekomm ich grad die Kruve nicht.


----------



## Viol.a (31. Oktober 2009)

Nightride?? Uhhh..das flasht
Wäre auch gerne dabei..aaaaaber, habe keine passende Lampe..dammig auch..an Motivation hapert es ja gerade nicht..im Gegenteil: ich könnte fahren, fahren, fahren

´S erste Mal Winterzeit..uhh, mal schauen wie lang da meine Motivation anhält..NOCH geht´s ja mit Kälte etc.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2009)

Jippy....... 
Endlich wieder Rad gefahren!!! Naja, gefahren ist eher der falsche Ausdruck! Gestorben passt da besser 
Aber nach 7Wochen rumliegen war das ganz OK.


----------



## Freiform (31. Oktober 2009)

@trappa und Libtech,

hey!.. schöne Strecke habt ihr ausgesucht, kenne diese nur Abschnittsweise, deswegen würde gerne am Sonntag mit euch fahren. Bin dann um 11Uhr auch in Zimmern, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.

Grüsse freiform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (31. Oktober 2009)

@ freiform: Ja cool, dass du auch vorbeischaust! Übrigens ist mein Nic "Libtech" 

@ trappa: Die Strecke ist schön, keine Frage. 
Für mich ist sie nach drei Monaten Pause und den paar Mal wieder auf dem Bike aber *noch *zu lang; abhängig vom Tempo natürlich. Schauen wir einfach mal 

@ ede: Schwer zu motivieren? "Ah gä, die Kurbel muss rum"
*Nightride?* 
Also: Am Montag, 2.Nov., ist _Vollmond_. Ich wär' dabei. Wetter ist egal. So für 1.5 Stündchen? Da werde ich nämlich auch schon am Vormittag gefahren sein. 
Was auch schön ist, ist am We um die erleuchtete Burg zu fahren  Freitag, 7.Nov.?

@ maikel: Gestorben bist du doch nicht - nur ein wenig sprachlos.  Meine Oberschenkel habe ich auch zum Brennen gebracht.


----------



## Freiform (1. November 2009)

@ libtech: ups... sorry, habe bereits korrigiert.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

*Lieb* ist der Tobi ja auch! Von daher ist der Tippfehler ja nicht schlimm! 

Man, man, man... Mir tut der Hintern weh 
Ich hätte jetzt mit Muskelkater gerechnet, aber nicht das der Hintern leidet. Ich glaub ich brauch doch nen anderen Sattel


----------



## Libtech (1. November 2009)

@ trappa, freiform, viol.a: Schön war's! Klasse Wetter und neue Trails, die von uns allen mit einem breiten Grinsen  quittiert wurden.
2:47Std; 40,05Km; 775hm ab Hch

Hier der Link für den Winterpokal. http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/171 

Anmelden: Links auf "Mein Team" gehen.
Die Anmeldung müsste klappen, da man noch bis zum 15.11 die Teamzusammensetzung ändern kann ...
Wenn alles nix hilft, vielleicht einen der admins anschreiben, dass er euch (trappa/freiform) in dieses Team aufnimmt.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

das klingt ja gut... 

Ich werde morgen wohl REHA-Punkte machen


----------



## trappa (1. November 2009)

> Anmelden: Links auf "Mein Team" gehen.
> Die Anmeldung müsste klappen, da man noch bis zum 15.11 die Teamzusammensetzung ändern kann ...
> Wenn alles nix hilft, vielleicht einen der admins anschreiben, dass er euch (trappa/freiform) in dieses Team aufnimmt.



Hi libtech, hat geklappt. Muss nur noch angenommen werden.

Das war heute eine richtig schöne Runde, vielen Dank an freiform, viol.a und an Dich.

Bis zum nächsten mal.
trappa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2009)

@trappa: Willkommen im Team, ich hab dich gerade aufgenommen.


----------



## ede paul (2. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Also: Am Montag, 2.Nov., ist _Vollmond_. Ich wär' dabei. Wetter ist egal.



Ich oute mich als Weichei ohne vernüftigen Regenschutz. Sorry aber ist mir zu bähhhh heute.


----------



## Libtech (2. November 2009)

@ ede: Ja, ist wirklich "bäh", aber wenn man mal draußen ist, macht es sogar Spaß.  Alleine werde ich aber auch nicht bei Dunkelheit+Regen im Wald rumfahren ... 

Dafür gehe ich jetzt mal in den Keller und teste die Rolle - mal schauen, ob das was ist, auf der Stelle zu treten.  Wenigstens kann man dabei TV schauen 

PS: Wo bekommst du denn immer diese netten Smileys her?


----------



## rcyeti (2. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Ja, ist wirklich "bäh", aber wenn man mal draußen ist, macht es sogar Spaß.



ne nicht wirklich... bei dem Wetter schließ ich mich dem Ede an. Bis auf die nächste Midnight Madness Aktion bleib ich lieber im trockenen


----------



## trappa (2. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> PS: Wo bekommst du denn immer diese netten Smileys her?



Hi libtech, ich denke die Smileys sind von dieser Seite: http://www.greensmilies.com/smilie-album/

Das Wetter lädt heute wirklich nicht zu vor die Tür gehen. Zum Glück haben wir gestern den tollen Tag genutzt, da ist auch mal ein Ruhetag drin.
Gruß
Trappa


----------



## trappa (2. November 2009)

@Freiform kannst Du mir nochmal die webseite von der Lampe hier reinstellen. Das was Du gestern davon erwähnt hast, war mehr als interessant. Leider habe ich den Namen vergessen.
Danke
Trappa


----------



## Libtech (2. November 2009)

rcyeti schrieb:


> ne nicht wirklich... bei dem Wetter schließ ich mich dem Ede an. Bis auf die nächste Midnight Madness Aktion bleib ich lieber im trockenen



Gerade regnet es nicht mehr 
Edit: Doch, jetzt wieder...

Bin eben aus dem Keller zurück von meiner allerersten Trainigsrolle-Session:
- nach 10min wollte ich schon wieder aufhören 
- sehr schweißtreibend; dieses Spanntuch von Tacx muss auf jeden Fall her
- die Zeit wollte nicht vergehen; in freier Wildbahn verfliegt die Zeit, hier nicht; vielleicht lag's auch am TV Programm 
- Wechsel zu VIVA; als dann Shakira mit "She Wolf" kam, war ich motivert 
--> 1Std; ja, doch, könnte Gefallen finden; aber kein Vergleich zum richtigen Radln 

@ trappa: Danke für den Link; ja, gestern war ein epic-day


----------



## ede paul (2. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Hi libtech, ich denke die Smileys sind von dieser Seite: http://www.greensmilies.com/smilie-album/
> 
> Trappa



@Trappa: Spion und Spion ...du hast vollkommen recht!!! 

@Libi: einfach googeln, die Grafikadresse kopieren, einfügen fertig!


----------



## trappa (2. November 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> @Trappa: Spion und Spion ...du hast vollkommen recht!!!



Du meinst die beide?






Nach dem Motto immer wachsam bleiben.
Trappa


----------



## Viol.a (2. November 2009)

@Libi, trappa, freiform: ..Lampe??..Epic??..
Wieso überlege ich gerade, ob ich *wirklich* gestern mit Euch gefahren bin??..ich habe so rein gar nix mitbekommen von Euren Gesprächen, beim hinterher hechten....puh!

Aber mir geht´s erstaunlich gut..hab ja zugegebenermaßen mit mehr gerechnet  ..und wenn das Wetter nicht so bescheiden naß wäre, würde ich wahrscheinlich schon wieder den Hintern platt sitzen 

Einundfürsich ist das ein Wetter, bei dem man in den Keller huscht, um nach dem Grund für dies grausige Geräusch zu suchen, welches mein Rad derzeit so von sich gibt..nun ja, wenn man das Wissen hätte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2009)

Genau: Postet noch  mal Lampenlinks! Ich muss die Tage mal zuschlagen!


----------



## fsbelsen (2. November 2009)

@Maikel gucks du hier


----------



## Freiform (3. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> @Freiform kannst Du mir nochmal die webseite von der Lampe hier reinstellen. Das was Du gestern davon erwähnt hast, war mehr als interessant. Leider habe ich den Namen vergessen.
> Danke
> Trappa



Hallo trappa und andere die sich eine gute und günstige Bikelampe für
die Nightrides suchen.

Hier wirds diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020
Link zum shop: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

Vorteile: klein ca.350g mit Akku, gut als Helmlampe, brutal HELL ca. 700 Lumen!!!, günstig ca. 60,- Euro mit Versandkosten.

Nachteile: lange Lieferung ca. 14-30 Tage, Service, Garantieabwicklung eher problematisch.

Ich habe diese Lampe und kann sie euch zum Anschauen bzw. Ausprobieren geben, müsst halt bei mir vorbeikommen.

Grüsse freiform


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2009)

Die schaut ganz gut aus und ist wohl besser als die angedachte Sigma Powerled!
Dann schau ich mir doch mal das Teil an  und dazu gibts noch ne Fenix LD20 (will eh noch ne gute Taschenlampe haben)

Dann eine als Spot auffn Kopp und eine schön breit gestreut am Lenker...


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2009)

Freiform schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Lampe und kann sie euch zum Anschauen bzw. Ausprobieren geben, müsst halt bei mir vorbeikommen.
> 
> Grüsse freiform


 
Da muss ich ja extra nach Frommern


----------



## trappa (3. November 2009)

Freiform schrieb:


> Hallo trappa und andere die sich eine gute und günstige Bikelampe für
> die Nightrides suchen.
> Grüsse freiform



Freiform vielen Dank für die links. Ich werde wohl zuschlagen.
Dir noch einen schönen Abend
Trappa


----------



## Viol.a (4. November 2009)

So..das Lampenthema ist quasi, wenn auch erst in meinem Köpfchen, ad acta gelegt..also erledigt, entschieden
Es liegen zwar noch keinerlei "Tatsachen" in meinen Händen, aber kommt auch noch..

Trotzdem..hätte wer Lust, am Freitag Nachmittag, sich für ´ne kleine Runde den Hintern platt zu sitzen?? Hätte gegen 14.15h Feierabend

*Und bitte Männer: Nie ohne Licht..es könnte tödlich sein!! *Junger Mann Anfang 20 verunfallt tödlich, weil er in der Abenddämmerung ohne Licht unterwegs war!!!


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

Welche Lampe(n) wirds denn bei dir Viola?


----------



## trappa (5. November 2009)

@freiform und [email protected]: Herzlich willkommen im Team. Die ersten Einheiten sind erbracht. Nun können wir vereint für top platzierungen sorgen.
Viol.a hatte ja den Anfang gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (5. November 2009)

@ Viola: Eine Tour am Fr. Nachmittag geht nicht, habe um 17.30 Physio (2P)
_... nie ohne Licht..es könnte tödlich sein ...._ Deshalb haben bei mir alle Radels u.a. "uncoole" Speichensticks 
Und ein gutes Rücklicht ist auch nicht verkehrt ...


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

@Trappa: Danke! Die erste Einheit war hart heute 
Heute abend gehts nochmal aufs Rad, morgen zur Physio, Samstag aufs Rad!!!


----------



## Viol.a (5. November 2009)

@[email protected]: Nun ja..nächste Wo. bin ich wie erwähnt außer Lande und da kommt mir die Gelegenheit diese Fenix Stablampe mal in die Hand zu nehmen (..die würde dann uff´m Kopp landen..)..ausprobieren..und bei nicht gefallen o.ä. retour..mag heißen: braucht jmd. irgendwas vom Globetrotter?? 
Und genauso wird es mit der Sigma Powerled Black gemacht..sollte die nicht den Erwartungen entsprechen, werde ich mir die China Tesla bestellen..der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar!

@Libi: schade..

@all: Willkommen Ihr nachträglichen Mitstreiter beim Winterpokal..und auf geht´s auf Punktejagd!!


----------



## syrer (5. November 2009)

Servus Leute,
die Sigma Powerled Black kannste voll vergessen, die ist viel zu spottig. Da sparst dir die Kohle lieber und kaufst gleich ne richtige. Ich freu mich jedes mal wieder aufs neue wenn ich meine Hope in die Finger nehme. 
Ich würde lieber einmal richtig investieren, dann hat man auch was davon und ärgert sich nicht ständig mit dem Gruscht rum. Spätestens wenn man mal zügig auf Trails unterwegs ist merkt man was man an einer Hope oder Lupine hat.
Na klar 300 Euro sind viel Geld für ne Lampe aber die Teile halten echt was sie versprechen und zaubern einem ein fettes Grinsen zwischen die Ohren.


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

Dann bestell mal sofort in China, alle Vergleichsbilder die ich gesehen habe sagen eindeutig aus, dass die Sigma dagegen Schrott ist.

DIe Fenix umtauschen ist ja quatsch! Als Taschenlampe ist die so gut wie unschlagbar und als zweite Lampe am Helm (so mach ichs dann) oder als Backup ist sie perfekt!


----------



## trappa (5. November 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Trotzdem..hätte wer Lust, am Freitag Nachmittag, sich für ´ne kleine Runde den Hintern platt zu sitzen?? Hätte gegen 14.15h Feierabend



Würde gerne mit Dir fahren, leider wird das nichts. Habe andere Pläne. Viel Spass wünsche ich Dir und wer immer mit Dir fährt. Vielleicht klappt es das nächste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (6. November 2009)

Servus zusammen, 

heute Abend ist das EOFT im Kupferbau in Tübingen. KLICK

Nun ist bei uns krankheitsbedingt eine Karte übrig. Hätte jemand Interesse daran? Mein Schatz und ich fahren gegen 17:30 in Oftertown los.


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2009)

Da ich in meiner Chaosfirma  nie sagen kann wann ich Feierabend habe, kann ich leider nicht zusagen...


----------



## syrer (6. November 2009)

Ich würde gern mitgehen, hab heut aber so starke schmerzen in der Schulter das ich kaum ein Lenkrad halten kann. Hab gestern irgend etwas falsch gemacht

Muss nachher gleich nochmal zur Physio ----- SONDERTERMIN-----für besonders schwierige Fälle


----------



## syrer (6. November 2009)

Habs mir überlegt: scheiß auf schmerzen, ich geh mit wenn die Karte noch zu haben ist.


----------



## ede paul (6. November 2009)

super!! gebongt!!! Biste um 17:30 bei mir!! Ich freu mich!


----------



## syrer (6. November 2009)

Ok bis denne


----------



## Viol.a (6. November 2009)

Tja..nach einem bescheidenen Dienst, komme ich also erst jetzt nach Hause..und werde wohl mein Rad gefahre auf So.Vormittag verschieben müssen
Einerseits droht die Dunkelheit, andererseits habe ich irgendwie Probleme in der HWS..wahrscheinlich muskulär..da wird später mal ein bißchen akkupressiert

@ede: ..dafür habe ich mich gerade spontan entschlossen Ersatz zu schaffen..werde mich zum E.O.F.T Vorstellung 19Uhr mal ebenso dezent unter die Leute mischen..klingt mal verdammt gut!!
Also Augen auf..

P.S.: ..okay..zu früh gefreut..lese gerade auf der Biwakschachtelseite, daß beide Verantstaltungen komplett ausverkauft sind..ergo: bleib ich Zuhause..


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Soooo...

NE Stunde auffn Bock verbracht und das ganze hat sich viiieeel besser angefühlt als der letzte Ausritt mit Lib und Vio. Ich konnte mit normalem Puls den Berg hochfahren.

Und...???!!! Bergab über Treppen war auch drin (weder Fuß noch Kopf haben zu gemacht)


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2009)

Kurze Erinnerung an unseren Stammtisch am Sonntag:

- wann treffen wir uns? 1. WT oder/und 2. zum Essen
- wo findet Punkt 1.+2. statt? Vielleicht nochmal kurz posten

@ maikel: Gib Gas 
@ alböhi: wie schaut es aus? Bed&Breakfast?


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Also Punkt 1 (Violas WT-Vorstellung) findet in der Jahnstr. 14 in Balingen-Frommern statt! Und zwar wäre dort um 16:40 eine Vorführung, ab dann werde ich spätestens dort sein!

Punkt 2 findet in der Alten Säge in Weilstetten statt. Das Café liegt an der Tieringer Str. (von Balingen und von Frommern aus rechte Hand in Fahrtrichtung Lochen)

Ich hab in der Säge für 19Uhr einen Tisch bestellt, da sollten dann spätestens alle aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. November 2009)

Abend,

schön zu sehen, dass auch Älbler hier im Forum sind 
Bin am WE immer in Balingen unter der Woche gehts zum studieren nach Weingarten.

Fährt von euch morgen zufällig jemand ne kleine Tour?


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2009)

Hi du Kommunist 

Klar sind auch Älbler hier; wobei wir ja am Fuße der Alb wohnen  (außer der Syrer, der kommt aus Albgerien)

Da unser Stammtisch morgen erst um 16.40Uhr losgeht, werde ich davor 'ne Runde fahren. Ca. 1 bis 2 Stunden. Wollte eigentlich mit dem RR die Gegend unsicher machen, aber MTB passt auch.

Noch jemand Lust&Laune?

Vorschlag:
Treffen an der Domäne. Burg hoch/runter, Raichberg hoch/Rübenteich oder Matsche, Matsche Thanheimtrail runter. Passend für ein AM Bike. 11 oder 12Uhr?

Falls du was anderes weißt, lass hören 

PS: FH oder PH?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. November 2009)

bin an der FH und im Moment im Praxissemester - daher nicht ganz so gut im Training 
Wieviel hm/km erwarten mich denn bei der Runde?

Mit Domäne ist die hier:
http://www.hofgut-domaene.de/index.php?id=19
gemeint, oder?

Runde hört sich gut an. Bin an der Burg bisher immer nur zu Fuss unterwegs gewsen und dachte mir da musst du auch mal mit dem Bike hin 

Sonst gibts auf meinen Runden immer nur die "Hausberge" Lochen und Böllat...


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2009)

Ja, wenn du da schon zu Fuß unterwegs warst und dir auch dachtest, dass du da mal mit dem Bike hin musst ... passt das ja dann 
Lochen kenn ich und habe an die Gegend noch schmerzliche Erinnerungen 

Ja, das mit der Domäne stimmt. Direkt unterhalb an der Burg an der B27.
Ich habe eben das Wetter gecheckt und es soll morgen früh/Nachmittag aber regnen bei 4-6 Grad.... Wenn dich das nicht abschreckt, dann lass uns fahren. Ansonsten eben nächstes We, wenn das Wetter besser sein sollte ...
hm/km? Keine Ahnung, schätze ca.500hm und öhm... 15-20Km. Easy going 

@ ede: WP


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. November 2009)

brrr - das Wetter sieht ja echt bescheiden aus 

Wenn es von dir aus ok ist, würde ich sagen, dass wir das morgen so gegen 10.00 Uhr spontan nach Wetterlage entscheiden.
Die Kälte schockt mich nicht und wenns nur etwas nass ist wärs auch noch ok.


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Hmm...
Zeit ist mir etwas zu spät und Runde etwas zu groß.
Trau mir das noch nicht zu!

Werde mich dann morgen wohl um meine Bremsscheibe hinten kümmern und noch ne kleine Runde unterm Hörnle drehen...


----------



## Libtech (7. November 2009)

@ Lenin: Alright, dann morgen um 10 erstma' im Forum (oder je nachdem, ob Maikel zwecks der Zeit noch was sagt) - hier isses warm und trocken 

@ maikel: Schade ... aber wir können die Runde ja auch abkürzen; und auch früher starten. Einmal Zoller hoch und runter, und wenn wir Bock haben, dann ein zweites Mal  Easy going eben


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2009)

Ich geh morgen eine Runde unterm Hörnle (bis Feldenmehr über Schotter, runter über Trails) radeln...


----------



## Viol.a (7. November 2009)

Soll ich Euch mal was sagen.....*Uuuuuurlaub steht vor der Tür..quasi seit jetzt!!! *

Zu Morgen: Tag der offenen Tür soll von 13 bis 18 Uhr sein. Es wird zwei Vorführungen geben..die erste gegen 14.30, die zweite gegen 16.30 ME WinterZeit..Es werden verschiedene Parts aus dem Wing Tjun präsentiert..einerseits die Kampfkunst Parts, andererseits verschiedene Selbstverteidungsmöglichkeiten..Kinder-und Jugendtraining..Selbstbehauptung bei den Kleinen..Tai Chi Vorführungen..Salsa Präsentationen und LNB-Motion und - painless. 

Also von jedem etwas. Das Ganze gastiert in der Jahnstrasse 14 in BL-Frommern. Wegbeschr.: Durch Frommern der Hauptverkehrsstraße folgen, an der BKK Gesundheit vorbei und kurz nach dem Parkhaus, welches auf der li. Seite liegt, *vor *dem Blitzer re. abbiegen..dann am Blumenladen li., nach ca. 150m auf der re. Seite haben sie ihr Ziel erreicht Parken kann man direkt davor, auf den ausgewiesenen Parkflächen!

Und ich muß ja wirklich sagen, daß ich es suuuper finde, daß der Eine oder Andere mal rumschauen möchte..und puh..ich bin ganz schön nervös

Ach ja, laßt noch ein Stückchen Platz im Magen vom Mittagessen..es wird auch Kaffee, Kuchen und Frühlingsrollen geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

@Libtech

und wie sieht das Wetter bei dir aus? Hier in Balingen ist die Straße noch etwas nass, es ist bewölkt aber der Himmel blitzt durch. Kurz um - ich würd sagen das passt, oder?


----------



## Libtech (8. November 2009)

- Die Burg+Raichberg sind in dicke Wolken gehüllt.
- Es regnet. Zwar kein Platzregen , aber doch so, dass man sich überlegt: "Muss ich da jetzt raus?"
- Regenklamotten wären auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Ich zieh mal nur die kurze Regenhose an, in der Hoffnung, dass es nachlässt.
- Falls du sagst: "Let's go", dann gehen wir. Wenn wir nächstes We gehen, passt das auch. Die Rolle steht zum Radeln im Keller. 
Edit: Nun regnet es nicht mehr..... Wechselhaft, würde man sagen ....


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

Selbe Wettger hier bei mir in Balingen wie beim Lenin!  Zufall???


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

hmm... gute Frage
So richtige Regenklamotten habe ich (noch) nicht. Halt Softshell welches den leichten Regen etwas abhält.
Ich würde sagen dann lassen wir das heute mal und hoffen für nächstes WE auf besseres Wetter 

Edit:
Oder Plan B: Wir könnten die kleine Runde vom [email protected] fahren. Oder bist du schon biken gewesen [email protected]?


----------



## Libtech (8. November 2009)

Softshell würde reichen. Außerdem wird man so oder so nass. Wenn nicht von außen, dann von innen. 
Aber ne, passt schon, dass wir nächstes We fahren gehen.

Plan B klingt auch ok. Könnte um 11.15-11.30 in BL sein.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

hmm der [email protected] scheint nicht mehr online zu sein...

Also scheiß auf das Wetter - ich will fahren 
Und an der Burg kenn ich keine Trails 

11.15 an der Domäne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (8. November 2009)

Scheiß auf das Wetter?! - RICHTIG! 

11.30 Uhr an der Domäne


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

So bin gerade eine supergeile Runde mit Tobi gefahren. 
Der meinte dann, dass ihr euch heute Abend in der Säge zum Stammtisch trefft. Wenns recht ist würde ich mich zusammen mit meiner Freundin anschließen, vorausgesetzt, dass noch genügend Platz ist. Habe weiter oben gelesen, dass ihr ja einen Tisch reserviert habt....


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

Den Tisch hab ich nur vorsichtshalber reserviert! Eigentlich ist das Sonntags um diese Zeit nicht mehr nötig, ich wollte nur nicht mit 7Leuten da stehen und dann keinen Tisch haben!!!

Also, komm einfach vorbei... Wobei???!!! Du bist dir im Klaren, dass du erst in unser Winterpokal-Team kommen musst  
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/171


----------



## Libtech (8. November 2009)

@ maikel: Hab' Lenin schon heiss auf den WP gemacht - he'll be on board 

@ lenin: Jepp, die Tour war fein und so schön dreckig 

Bis nachher


----------



## alböhi (8. November 2009)

sorry - da ich morgen um 4 uhr raus muss, bleib ich heut zuhaus.
so ist das leben als freelancer, mann kann nicht alles haben.

euch viel spass heut und gut mampf.

gruss andreas


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. November 2009)

so komme grad vom Gonso-Shopping. Für mich war zwar nur ein Paar Socken drin, dafür wurde meine Freundin fündig

Also die Teammitgliedschaft ist beantragt und jetzt freue ich mich euch nachher in live kennenzulernen


----------



## trappa (9. November 2009)

Guten Morgen alle,
sorry hat leider nicht geklappt bei mir gestern. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle Spass beim Stammtisch. Nächstes Mal bin ich sicher dabei.
Willkommen auch im Team MaStErLeNiN
Gestern ging es ja gerade noch mit demFahren, heute sind die Regentropfen schon weiss eingefärbt.
Allen eine schöne und entspannte Woche


----------



## Viol.a (9. November 2009)

Moin moin..
..auf´m Sprung zum Zug, wollte ich noch erwähnt haben, daß es wirklich nett war mit Euch gestern Abend! ..und nicht zuletzt die letzten noch unbekannten Gesichter hinter all´den Pseudonymen mal kennen gelernt zu haben!
..und hey, wenn ich´s richtig mitbekommen habe, wird der Frauenanteil demnächst enorm steigen?!

Keep on riding..aber heile bleiben..Tschüß*und weg*.........


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2009)

Jaaa.... schön wars gestern! Im Vergleich zu meiner Fahrt gerade 
War das *IIEEHH*  
Naja, dann wurds auch schnell zu dunkel...


----------



## Libtech (9. November 2009)

@ maikel: Und zwei Punkte eingeheimst 

@ Dummies: Wir liegen 4 Punkte hinter dem Reha-Trupp 
                            Jungs, gebt alles!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (11. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Dummies: Wir liegen 4 Punkte hinter dem Reha-Trupp
> Jungs, gebt alles!!!



Keine Panik libtech, am Schluss wird zusammengezählt. Aber ein gesunder Wettkampfehrgeiz ist ja nicht das Schlechteste.
Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## Libtech (11. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Keine Panik ...



Das nennt man Motivation   

Bis bald


----------



## Libtech (11. November 2009)

Wie schaut's denn mit der Wochenendplanung aus?

*Nightride??*- Freitag, Samstag oder Sonntag??

Sonstiges *Freifahren *im GelÃ¤nde??
- Samstag oder Sonntag frÃ¼h??

Programm fÃ¼r Sonntag ab (Frauen) 13.32Uhr kÃ¶nnte in Stuttgart-Vaihingen stattfinden! Aber nur zum Zuschauen  MÃ¤nner starten um 14Uhr. Dauer jeweils ca. 1Std.
Endlich findet mal im sÃ¼ddeutschen Raum ein *Cyclocrossrennen *statt!!!

Cyclocross, was ist das?

>BitteschÃ¶n 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9WMOA7dbH0"]YouTube- Cyclocross / Veldrijden : UCI World Cup & World Championship[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c5tsK_6S4c&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Superprestige Cyclocross[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEVBz2IS4i8"]YouTube- Sven Nys gaat overkop (cyclocross GVA trofee in Namen)[/ame]

Worum geht's denn da â¦ ? 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cArUnGWGWIo"]YouTube- World Business: Muddy Mayhem 23/01/09[/ame]


NÃ¤here Infos Ã¼ber die Veranstaltung am kommenden Sonntag:

http://www.rsv-vaihingen.de/index.php?id=204

Ich fÃ¤nde es cool, wenn sich der ein oder andere dafÃ¼r begeistern kÃ¶nnte. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort - wenn es mir zusagen sollte und es nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder stattfindet, werde ich da zum SpaÃ mal mitfahren


----------



## Viol.a (12. November 2009)

Ein herzliches Tach auch aus dem höheren Norden!

Nach ein paar verschenkten Ärgernissen der letzten Tage (..meine Nerven..), geht es nun auch meiner Schulter wieder besser..Tens-Gerät sei Dank! ..man kann mich auch nicht alleine lassen, nenenenenenene

@Libi: Also ich für meinen Teil wäre Sonntag dabei! Spannend und bestimmt ´ne gute Stimmung
Und vorher "Freifahren"..oh fein, hätte ich ja schon Lust..allerdings in Abhängigkeit meiner Schulter-evtl. Rücksicht nehmen auf "die alte Frau"

Und by the way..ich habe den ersten Teil der Nightrideausrüstung hier neben mir liegen..Fenix LD 20..Globetrotterlampentest..dat Ding mal in die Hand nehmen und in der Dunkelkammer ausprobieren ist halt doch´ne tolle Sache! Hat jemand schon mal die passende Helmhalterung gesehen..ich meine, die gibt es..oder wird das dann Marke Eigenbau??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. November 2009)

Bin leider erst am Samstag in älbischen Landen. Wenn der Nightride am Samstag stattfindet wäre ich dabei.
Das Rennen am Sonntag wäre auch ne Überlegung wert 

Grüße vom nebligen Bodensee


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

@VIola: Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die Helmhalterung von Sigma (für PowerLED...) passen soll.
Ich muss mal gucken ob die an meine TK20 passt


----------



## trappa (12. November 2009)

Hallo alle, 
@Libtech, am Samstag oder Sonntagmorgen hätte ich auch Lust auf freies Fahren. Wie wäre es mit Samstag früh um 11 Uhr (na ja, früh ist natürlich anders!), dann wäre auch gleich Möglichkeit so gegen 14Uhr in Jungingen beim Lauf zuzusehen.
Sonntagfrüh sollte es allerdings dann schon um 10Uhr (vielleich passt das ja auch MaStErLeNiN) sein, da ich nachmittags Termine habe.

@viol.a soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat freiform dafür eine Lösung.


----------



## Libtech (12. November 2009)

"Zwischenfazit" (*Vorschlag*) 

- Nightride am Sa Abend (19Uhr?) mit Lenin und *wem noch?*

- Sonntag um 10Uhr "freies Fahren" bis 12Uhr > duschen, ... > ab nach Stuttgart. So müsste man problemlos bis 13.30Uhr bzw 14Uhr in Vaihingen sein.

Änderungswünsche? Vorschläge?

@ viola: Gratulation zur Fenix


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

@viola: hattest du mal mit der TK20 verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (12. November 2009)

@Libi: Mit Sa. muß ich passen..Pkt.1: die Bahn bringt mich erst nachmittags zurück und das wird mir dann ehrlich gesagt zu streßig Pkt.2 (..und jetzt kommt´s ..): mußte ich die Fenix wieder zurück bringen..

..und habe laaaaange mit dem heutigen Verkäufer und MTB begeisterten Verkäufer überlegt, gerätselt und Fazit gezogen..*Es gibt keine Helmhalterung für die Fenix-LampeN..*irgendwie war mir so?!* Und..es gibt keine alternativen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten!* Selbst die Lenkerbefest. umzubauen, ist gar unmöglich..
Die einzigen Hersteller, die *taugliche und sichere*(!) Helmhalterungen anbieten sind Lupine und Sigma. Selbst B+M hat nur solch Kopfband, was bestimmt beim klettern, Höhlenwandern etc. nützlich ist.

Na ja..der Verkäufer riet mir also, wie auch syrer und Andere schon erwähnt haben, besser noch ein bißchen zu sparen, um dann was "Besseres" anzuschaffen. Ergo..wird das Schweindl gefüttert ..Erkenntnissreicher Tag also..

Aber zum So. würde ich mal spontan "ja" sagen! Hört sich gut an
Allerdings müßte ich dann bei einem von Euch die Dusche schmutzig machen...

@Maikel: Überleg Dir das gut mit der anderen Fenix..die ist um einiges schwerer als die LD20 und auf dem Helm dadurch reichlich unpraktisch.


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist doch Humbuck!!!

1. Die LD20 passt perfekt in die SIGMA-Helmhalterung.
2. Wieso muss man auf eine andere Lampe (bessere?) sparen, die Fenix ist doch eh nur als Zweitlampe bzw. als Backup gedacht gewesen. Hauptlampe sollte doch die DX werden?

BTW: Meine DX ist geordert, zZ 55


----------



## trappa (12. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> "Zwischenfazit" (*Vorschlag*)
> 
> - Nightride am Sa Abend (19Uhr?) mit Lenin und *wem noch?*
> 
> ...



Sonntag 10 Uhr geht in Ordnung, bleibt nur noch den Treffpunkt festzulegen. Die Strecke werden wir ja irgendwie hin bekommen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. November 2009)

Nightride am Samstag um 19.00 Uhr geht klar. Habe nur meine Lampe aus dem Land des Lächelns noch nicht... wir sollten dann möglichst auf breiteren Forstwegen und weniger Singletrail fahren 

Sonntag um 10 Uhr müsste auch klappen, mit dem Rennen am Nachmittag muss ich noch klären.


----------



## Viol.a (13. November 2009)

@Libi, trappa, Lenin: Darf ich eine grundsätzliche Frage stellen?? ..könntet Ihr Euch auch vorstellen, So. schon um 9Uhr zu starten..sagen wir ca. bis 11Uhr? 
..ich weiß, daß das früh ist..aber so würde ich es auch noch pünktlich zum Crossstart nach Vaihingen schaffen..


----------



## trappa (13. November 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @Libi, trappa, Lenin: Darf ich eine grundsätzliche Frage stellen?? ..könntet Ihr Euch auch vorstellen, So. schon um 9Uhr zu starten..sagen wir ca. bis 11Uhr?
> ..ich weiß, daß das früh ist..aber so würde ich es auch noch pünktlich zum Crossstart nach Vaihingen schaffen..



Von mir aus kein Problem - (senile Bettflucht). Aber auch ein Kompromiss wäre nicht schlecht - sagen wir um 09:30Uhr

Muss nur noch der Treffpunkt festgelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2009)

Warmduscher! 
Ich starte morgen früh um 07:30 zum Kollegen und dann gehts auf die Piste 

Doof ist nur, ich muss mich fürs WE bis Dienstag ausklinken, weil Eltern zu Besuch.
Und schlimmer noch! Ggfs. krieg ich Montag bescheid, dass ich bis Freitag nach Frankfurt muss...

Dann aber spätestens nächstes WE wieder mit euch im Wald!!! Sollte ich die Woche über @home sein, gerne auch mal abends wenns dunkel ist.


----------



## Libtech (13. November 2009)

9 oder 9.30?? Mhh, das ist aber (für mich als Langschläfer) früh  ..... mhh okay  
Augen zu und durch: 9Uhr. 
Wo? Domäne, Zimmern, ...


----------



## trappa (14. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> 9 oder 9.30?? Mhh, das ist aber (für mich als Langschläfer) früh  ..... mhh okay
> Augen zu und durch: 9Uhr.
> Wo? Domäne, Zimmern, ...



Das nenne ich Sportsgeist Libtech, also 9Uhr. Da Du schon das Opfer mit der Uhrzeit bringst , bringe ich die Strecke.
Treffen an der Domäne.

See y'all am Sonntag, 09:00Uhr, Domäne.

Strecke? 
Vorschlag: Domäne-Lindich-Stauffenburger Hof-Weiler Berg-
Rangendingen-Owinger Berg-Owingen-Grosselfingen-Fasanengarten-Domäne.


----------



## Libtech (14. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> bringe ich die Strecke.
> Treffen an der Domäne. Vorschlag: Domäne-Lindich-Stauffenburger Hof-Weiler Berg-
> Rangendingen-Owinger Berg-Owingen-Grosselfingen-Fasanengarten-Domäne.



Einmal die andere Richtung


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. November 2009)

Um 9.00 an der Domäne? Kein Problem da bin ich mit dem Ministrantendienst in der Frühmesse schon lange fertig, habe schon Mittaggegessen und mindestens 3 Hemden durchgeschwitzt 

Kurz um wir sind auch dabei


----------



## Viol.a (14. November 2009)

Wow..das nenne ich mal Opferbereitschaft!! ..ich bin begeistert .. 9Uhr Domäne
Ich danke Euch allen!! ..und werde mich bemühen, Tritt halten zu können! 

..und "hallo" zurück im "Ländle".. aber könnt ihr mir mal verraten, warum das Wetter hier so *iieehh *ist??


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2009)

Das Wetter war bis heute Nachmittag supi!!! Du hast es mitgebracht...


----------



## Viol.a (14. November 2009)

Das kann nicht sein!! ..denn *ich* hatte, bis auf Montag Abend am Brandenburger Tor, den Rest der Woche schön* trockenes Wetter*, mit gar *blauem Himmel *und *Sonnenschein!!*


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2009)

Pff... Ich hab heute bei bestem Wetter 13Pkt. eingefahren.


----------



## Viol.a (14. November 2009)

Pah..wäre ich nicht mit meiner Schulter in den Seilen (..oder besser auf der Treppe..) gehangen, hätte ich die Woche auch was reißen können..det kannste mal globen, wa!?
Ich bin ja froh, daß nix gebrochen ist..und gespannt, wie sie morgen mitspielen wird!? 

@Libi, trappa, Lenin: evtl. müßt Ihr morgen auf die alte Frau halt warten.. .. ich werde alles geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (15. November 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf mich..habe heute die ersten "wirklichen" Spitzkehren überhaupt gemeistert (..wenn man die allerletzte Kehre mal ausläßt..)..chacka!!
Schön war´s! Kann mir nur mal jemand sagen, wie lange wir denn schlußendlich gefahren sind??..Winterpokalpunkte

..vielleicht läßt sich ja in der kommenden Woche nochmal was auf die Beine stellen..oder die Hohenzollerntrails, die jucken mich auch wieder mal..denn dort gibt es auch Spitzkehren zum übern


----------



## trappa (15. November 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Ich bin stolz auf mich..habe heute die ersten "wirklichen" Spitzkehren überhaupt gemeistert (..wenn man die allerletzte Kehre mal ausläßt..)..chacka!!
> Schön war´s! Kann mir nur mal jemand sagen, wie lange wir denn schlußendlich gefahren sind??..Winterpokalpunkte
> 
> By the way:Falls morgen das Nasse von oben nicht allzu heftig ausfällt, könnte sich dann jemand morgen Nachmittag nochmal eine Runde vorstellen??.. so 1 1/2Stündchen vllt. ..



Hi viol.a,
die Spitzkehren habe ich mir nochmal gegönnt. Ging beim 2ten Mal noch besser. Bin dann noch den  Trail am Lindich gefahren. Das war allerdings Match pur. Von Flow keine Spur.

Das mit dem Wetter wird morgen eher bescheiden. Ich werde es also einfach mal abwarten, wie es wird, und dann einfach fahren.

Wenn meine Aufzeichnung stimmt, sind wir zusammen 1:10 gefahren. 

Dir noch ein schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Viol.a (15. November 2009)

@trappa: deshalb habe ich meinen Post dezent verändert..wegen des Wetters..und danke für die Zeitdurchsage, wird umgehend vermerkt!

Im Übrigen..das hier ist WT ..mein ehem.Sifu..ein paar der Formen, Trainingseinheiten und Anwendungen...[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTZUibPr6kU"]YouTube- Wing Tsun Training[/ame] ..


----------



## dangerousD (15. November 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt... Wetter war doch super  Gestern in Heidelberg:





Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr auch noch mal in Eure Gegend... ansonsten seid Ihr immer noch eingeladen, hier im Schönbuch mal eine Runde mitzudrehen.


----------



## Libtech (16. November 2009)

.


----------



## Libtech (16. November 2009)

.


----------



## Libtech (16. November 2009)

.


----------



## Libtech (16. November 2009)

Ja, war eine feine, kurze Tour: Frühspocht 

Und hier ein Video (Premiere als Regisseur) vom Rennen heute: 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7631312"]RSV Vaihingen Cyclocross Stuttgart 15.11.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

*@ DD: Schönes Action-Bild  Die Einladung in den Schönbuch nehme ich immer gerne an - nun müssen auch mal die anderen mit. *


----------



## alböhi (16. November 2009)

und wer bedient dann  nächstes jahr die kamera?

gruss andreas

ps.: danke für´s mitnehmen - das rennen hat mich echt angefixt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (16. November 2009)

Falls sich doch noch jemand erweichen läßt für´n Stündchen vllt...dem Nieselregen entgegentrotzen und rauf auf´s Rad Bitte melden..

_Edit_:..nenene..das war mal "spritzig" ..ich sehe aus wie ein Streuselkuchen ..aber gut hat´s getan!
Im Übrigen habe ich über berufliche Wege, Kontakt zu einem Gastfahrer der frorider-Herrenberg bekommen..dieser jener würde sich gerne uns mal anschließen?!
..ich darf leider noch nicht mehr verraten, da ich noch unter "Schweigegelübde" aka Verschwiegenheitsgesetz stehe..


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2009)

@Viola: Lass uns heute abend mal wegen morgen reden...


----------



## trappa (17. November 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Falls sich doch noch jemand erweichen läßt für´n Stündchen vllt...dem Nieselregen entgegentrotzen und rauf auf´s Rad Bitte melden..
> 
> _Edit_:..nenene..das war mal "spritzig" ..ich sehe aus wie ein Streuselkuchen ..aber gut hat´s getan!
> Im Übrigen habe ich über berufliche Wege, Kontakt zu einem Gastfahrer der frorider-Herrenberg bekommen..dieser jener würde sich gerne uns mal anschließen?!
> ..ich darf leider noch nicht mehr verraten, da ich noch unter "Schweigegelübde" aka Verschwiegenheitsgesetz stehe..



Bin richtig neidisch, habe mri aber gestern eine Pause gegönnt - trotz des wider Erwarten guten Wetters.

Ich gehe jetzt ein bisschen auf die Gass. Mal schauen, ob ich mein Rad anschließend wieder grundreinigen muss, oder ob es nur leicht staubig wird.

Bis die Tage mal wieder.


----------



## trappa (17. November 2009)

Das war heute doch mal ein Spätherbsttag wie man ihn sich vorstellt. So hatten wir manchmal keine Sommer. 20 Grad und Sonnenschein. Nur die Trails sind halt doch ziemlich schmierig. Aber das übt.
Toll wars - die geplante Sonntagsrunde alleine.


----------



## trappa (17. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ja, war eine feine, kurze Tour: Frühspocht
> 
> Und hier ein Video (Premiere als Regisseur) vom Rennen heute:



Libtech, vielen Dank für den schönen Eindruck vom Rennen. Es ist aber leider wie so oft bei solchen Sportarten. Die Anzahl der Aktiven überschreitet gerne die Anzahl der Zuschauer. Schade drum. Vielleicht sollte man doch mal versuchen den Cyclecross mit einem Ball zu fahren.

Dann mal bis zum nächsten Mal. Die Runde die wir nicht zu Ende gefahren sind, bin ich heute gefahren. Wir sollten das mal nachholen.


----------



## Viol.a (17. November 2009)

@Maikel: Zeit von heute ist notiert..wir knacken noch die 200.Platzierung 

Aber irgendwie war es heute Nachmittag schon ein bißchen kurios-unheimlich..mit dem Maikel..allein im Wald.. ..inkl. Fangopackung..

Und morgen..ist Ruhetag!!!

@Trappa: Die Tour fahren wir auf jeden Fall nochmal komplett! Freue mich jetzt schon drauf!
@Lenin: Wie steht´s mit der Schulter von Iris??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. November 2009)

Für nen *Rehatrupp* legt ihr aber eine ganz schönes Tempo vor. Da kann ich ja als *Student* gar nicht mithalten 

Aber dafür ist meine China-Sonne nicht mehr fern:
_Out of Foreign Customs, November 15, 2009, 1:57 pm, GERMANY_

Ich hoff ja mal, dass das Ding ned beim Zoll in Albstadt hängen bleibt 


Iris ihre Schulter gehts übrigens wieder besser. Vielleicht können wir ja dann am kommenden WE die Runde vervollständigen.


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2009)

Zeit ist notiert, danke fürs zeigen. Bald wird der HW5 mal richtig gefahren...

PS: Auto hab ich noch bekommen


----------



## syrer (17. November 2009)

Wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag mit nem Nightride aus, hätte jemand Bock???
Das Wetter soll ja die nächsten paar Tage so bleiben,also ideal um den Wald hell leuchten zu lassen

cu syrer


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2009)

Ich muss passen, bin erst am Freitag bzw. ab Samstag wieder im Ländle.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. November 2009)

Nette GuteNacht-Lektüre:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432406


----------



## Libtech (17. November 2009)

@ alböhi: Da ich vorhabe, da nächstes Jahr mitzufahren (sofern ich heil bleibe), wird wohl jmd. aus dem Thread die Kamera bedienen müssen. Schließlich braucht man bei *40min **Vollgas *Anfeuerungsrufe 

@ trappa: Ja, im Süden der Republik ist Crossen nicht groß. Im Norden dagegen schon sehr, und erst in USA, FR, IT, NL oder gar Belgien. In Belgien sind an einem Wochenende mehrere Tsd. Zuschauer.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass es in den nächsten 5-10Jahren auch hier (Süden) größer wird.
Ja, die geplante Tour von letztem So müssen wir ein anderes Mal komplett fahren.
Ob nächstes We, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bin viell. weg. 

@ Lenin: Schön zu hören, dass die Schulter besser ist!  Und ja, der Reha-Trupp legt ein Tempo vor .... Ich glaub' der Trappa muss nix arbeiten. Bei so viel Zeit  
Bei dir kann es aber auch nur aufwärts gehen, wenn die Funzel eingetroffen ist. 
Dann bist du tagsüber im Praxissemester und nachts im Wald/Waldwegen. Alleine ist's aber gruselig - tief im Wald   Hinter jedem Busch, Baum oder Strauch lauert ein Kobold, Geist oder "Schatten". 

@ syrer: Donnerstag Abend? Ich wäre dabei  PS: gut zu lesen, dass das Training für die Schulter keine Schmerzen mehr bereitet.


----------



## Viol.a (17. November 2009)

@syrer: oh, ich würde ja gerne...und ich hätte sogar Zeit (rein dienstplanmäßig)....aber altes Problem: isch abe gar kein Lampe ier...................ja ja

@Maikel: Auto bekommen?? Puh..Glück gehabt!!


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

Servus,

sorry wenn ich so rein platze  - hätte Samstag Zeit, auch mal wieder gen Hechingen aufzubrechen und eine Runde mit Euch zu drehen. Geht da was?

...alternativ dürft Ihr mich und den HW5 im Schönbuch auch gern besuchen kommen


----------



## Viol.a (17. November 2009)

@dd: warum kannst Du sowas nicht sagen, wenn ich freies WE habe?? Toll.....

Aber gut, wir waren heute auf´m HW5.. Fangopackung..für Umme


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @dd: warum kannst Du sowas nicht sagen, wenn ich freies WE habe?? Toll.....



Sorry, kenne Deine WE-Planung leider nicht im Detail  Aber wenn es Dir hilft: es ginge auch am Freitag. Dat is ja nun ein Wochentag 
Oder am Montag, was auch ein Wochentag ist...



Viol.a schrieb:


> Aber gut, wir waren heute auf´m HW5.. Fangopackung..für Umme



Da bin ich morgen abend auch wieder. Das macht die Haut geschmeidig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (17. November 2009)

@ libi: gut dann machen wir das doch mal schauen ob sich noch wer findet.

@Viol.a: ich hab noch ne evo und evo x aber ich find das beschissene Ladekabel nicht mehr ausleuchtung ist auch nicht so toll würde aber reichen.....

@ DD: ich bin am Weekend schon anderweitig verplant schade


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> @ DD: ich bin am Weekend schon anderweitig verplant schade



Bleiben noch Freitag und/oder Montag


----------



## Viol.a (17. November 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Sorry, kenne Deine WE-Planung leider nicht im Detail



@dd: kennst Du nicht??...hm, ich vergaß Freitag hab ich leider auch Spätschicht..könnte dann erst wieder den Sonntag Nachmittag anbieten, wobei man sich da ganz schön beeilen müßte..wird schnell dunkel und auf´m HW5 kann es dir dann schon mal passieren, daß du von halb nackten Männern angesprochen wirst......



syrer schrieb:


> @Viol.a: ich hab noch ne evo und evo x aber ich find das beschissene Ladekabel nicht mehr ausleuchtung ist auch nicht so toll würde aber reichen.....




@syrer: *DANN SUUUUUUUUUUUCH!!!! *..dann würde ich nämlcih mitkommen..uhh, wär das genial!! 
..na ja, ihr wärt ja auch noch dabei..müßt ihr euch halt dem Tempo der alten Dame anpassen ..wegen der Ausleuchtung


----------



## syrer (17. November 2009)

Freitag bin ich bis um 17 Uhr bei Arbeit und danach geh ich mein Spinning bike holen.
Montag bin ich bei Arbeit bis 17 Uhr. Danach ist es dunkel, da bräuchte man dann eine Lampe

@ viol.a: ja ich geb mein bestes kann aber nichts versprechen ok


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich bis um 17 Uhr bei Arbeit und danach geh ich mein Spinning bike holen.
> Montag bin ich bei Arbeit bis 17 Uhr. Danach ist es dunkel, da bräuchte man dann eine Lampe



Du arbeitest eindeutig zu viel


----------



## Libtech (17. November 2009)

Ey, ihr Spammer 

@ DD: Freitag kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Montag ist zeitlich auch knapp. Am We bin ich weg. Also 3x schlecht. *Das Wochenende drauf in den Schönbuch??!!* (z.B. 27-29.11)

@ syrer: Cool  Thema Ladekabel: Kann man da nicht irgend eines nehmen? Rasierer-, Digi-Cam-, .... Ladekabel? 
Maikel, wie schaut's aus?? Biste dabei? 
*Ebenso die Restlichen!? * Eine Stunde ... äh ... Runde am Abend - erquickend und labend ...

@ viola: Der DD sollte so ein Kabel haben ... aber ob das weiterhilft ....
Wobei ja eine Hope+Wilma genügend "Lumen" für ein Fußballstadion haben.


----------



## Viol.a (17. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ey, ihr Spammer
> 
> @ DD: Freitag kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Montag ist zeitlich auch knapp. Am We bin ich weg. Also 3x schlecht. *Das Wochenende drauf in den Schönbuch??!!* (z.B. 27-29.11)


Bingo..freies WE! Bin dafür! Umtrunk im Anschluß bei mir?? Das wäre für Euch Vor-/und Älbler ja quasi auf dem Heimweg!



Libtech schrieb:


> @ viola: Der DD sollte so ein Kabel haben ... aber ob das weiterhilft ....
> Wobei ja eine Hope+Wilma genügend "Lumen" für ein Fußballstadion haben.



@dd: ..*lieb guck*..
und sonst..wie gesagt, wenn Ihr Euch beherrscht und dem Tempo der alten Dame anpassen könnt..Attacke


----------



## rcyeti (18. November 2009)

Moin moin!
@Syrer: leider hab ich am Donnerstag nicht Zeit 
@ DD: hätte dafür am Freitag Zeit für ne Nightride, könnte auch gerne  nach Schönbuch kommen wenn das Angebot noch steht.


----------



## Viol.a (18. November 2009)

..ähh..was, aber vor allen wann, geht denn jetzt morgen was??

..und jetzt mal ehrlich @Libi: theopraktisch..ihr mit "hopeful Wilma"..ich, im Schatten meiner selbst am Licht "schnorren"..und Du meinst, daß das nicht zu riskant wäre??
..oder ist der syrer evtl. fündig geworden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (18. November 2009)

Nobed,

ich hab mein Ladegerät leider nicht gefunden bekomm aber von Mathi nachher eins.
Weiß aber noch nicht ob es funzt......
Ich könnte morgen so um 19 Uhr in HcH an der Domäne sein.

Wie stehts bei euch ????


----------



## trappa (18. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ich glaub' der Trappa muss nix arbeiten. Bei so viel Zeit



Nein nicht ganz richtig Libtech. *Der Trappa* muss nix, der *braucht* *nix arbeiten* und kann deswegen auch seine Ausfahrten streng nach dem Wetter und der Laune richten. Das gibt natürlich eine gewisse Freiheit und ggf. auch einen Trainingsvorsprung. Ich hoffe ihr fahrt trotzdem mal wieder mit mir.

Heute war ich in Burgfelden - über den Hundsrücken - und bin dort den Mulipfad runter. Spitzkehren vom Feinsten. Da bin ich allerdings immer wieder runter vom Sattel. Die sind doch etwas spitziger als die am Hechinger Golfplatz. Da ist noch Feinabstimmung erforderlich.
Zurück über das Teilstück vom Bikemarathon, das am Zitterhof rauskommt. Dann über den Thanheimer Trail runter ins Ländle.

Die nächsten Tage bleibt es so toll mit dem Wetter. Vielleicht geht ja was zusammen.


----------



## syrer (18. November 2009)

Wie wäre es mit morgen Abend Trappa ????


----------



## Libtech (18. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr fahrt trotzdem mal wieder mit mir.



Wir  dich 

@ viola: Zu risikoreich? Kommt auf die Trails/Weg an. Fahren wir ausschließlich Schotter, dann geht das. Singletrails sind eigentlich ein "no go"... - außer wir fahren diese Stellen langsamer. 

@ syrer: 19h an der Domäne? Passt  Hey, du kannst ja deine Contour mitnehmen??? Das wäre doch was! So à la Blair Witch Project 

@ rcy: Schade, ein anderes Mal


----------



## ede paul (18. November 2009)

aber hallo, jetzt ist hier was los!! 

@syrer + libi: wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich 19Uhr an der Domäne, um mit euch Teampunkte zu sammeln. 
Syrer wenn du willst kommste kurz vorher zu mir dann fahr mer Bussle.
Ach und wenn Du die Rolle mitbringen könntest......

@viola: solltest Du morgen Abend mitfrahen wollen, werf ich gerne mal meine Eingenbaufunzel als Backup Lösung ins Auto. Soll ich??

@yeti: ein Lebenszeichen Gott sei Dank!! 

Apropos Lebenszeichen hallo *BHMDK*  wie gehts Dir was machst Du? Oder haben Dich am Ende die Geschlitzen behalten????

@all: hab am Fr. Mittag frei und geplant vor das Wetter zu nutzen...
gibts vllt. Sonntag-Morgen Pläne? Oder hab ich jetzt noch was übersehen?


----------



## Viol.a (18. November 2009)

Nehmt einfach alles mit was ihr "so rumliegen" habt..dann freu ich mich mal!! 

@ede: könnte So. erst nachmittags, da ich morgens arbeiten muß Und angesichts dessen, daß es um 17h mittlerweile stock dunkel ist, würde es eher wieder zu ´nem halben Nightride mutieren??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (18. November 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit morgen Abend Trappa ????



Morgen abend geht nicht _syrer_, da bin ich lauftechnisch unterwegs, so zu sagen ein jour fixe.
Am Freitagnachmittag wäre eine Möglichkeit. Ich fahre noch nicht nachts, mangels Beleuchtung.


----------



## dangerousD (18. November 2009)

@viola
Habe nur ein Ladekabel - und zwar für meine PowerLED. Das paßt leider nirgendwo sonst...

@ede
Freitag 13.00 Schluß? Wann könntest Du denn dann fahren - und vor allem, wo? Um 16.00 wird es im Wald ja schon wieder dunkel... hmmm...


----------



## syrer (18. November 2009)

So muß  das, geill!!!!!
Klasse  ede,  ich bring deine Rolle mit. Ich fahr aber direkt nach Hechingen sonst reicht es mir zeitlich nicht, ok.

Sonntag morgen  hätte ich auch noch nichts vor. Mal schauen ob wir ne fette Truppe zusammen bekommen


----------



## ede paul (19. November 2009)

@syrer: alles klar bis denne!

@dd: mache um 12Uhr Schluss. Mein Plan war, schnell Heim, Umziehen um möglichst schnell auffm Rad zu sitzen (spästestens 13Uhr). Möchte eine Runde von Ofterdingen aus drehen, Ziel über Öschingen auf die Alb. 
So hatte ich das mal angedacht. Soonnnneeeeeee.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@viola: ok ich schau mal was so rumliegt....


----------



## rcyeti (19. November 2009)

@Ede: Ja ich leb noch  Bleibt gerad zu wennig Zeit fürs Biken übrig 

Kann Freitags leider nur abends. Hat niemand Lust auf ne Nightride am Freitag abend?

Bei einer angemessenen Startzeit wäre ich Sonntag auch dabei.


----------



## trappa (19. November 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Möchte eine Runde von Ofterdingen aus drehen, Ziel über Öschingen auf die Alb. So hatte ich das mal angedacht. Soonnnneeeeeee.......



@ede paul: wie war der Ritt in der Sonne? Einfach genial das Wetter. So kann es bleiben bis Weihnachten und dann langsam in den Frühling übergehen.


@Freiform: Wo treibst Du dich rum? Schon lange nichts mehr gelesen von Dir.


----------



## ede paul (19. November 2009)

@ trappa: steigt erst morgen, heute ist "Nachfeierabendmitfunzelimwaldrumfahrenundpunktesammeln" angesagt. Wärst Du Petrus und wählbar, meine Stimme hättest Du.


----------



## Viol.a (20. November 2009)

So..moin! Habe heute früh einen Kohldampf, als wenn ich gestern Abend durch die Gegend geradelt wäre 
..Adrenalin pur und gut angefixt bin ich ..und danke Männer für´s warten


----------



## Freiform (20. November 2009)

@Freiform: Wo treibst Du dich rum? Schon lange nichts mehr gelesen von Dir.[/QUOTE]

Hi trappa,

gerade gestern war ich mit den Jungs (libtech, ede paul, syrer) und Mädels (Viol.a) unterwegs. Wir hatten eine schöne und nette Nachtausfahrt rund um den Hohenzollern, mit 5 leistungsstarken Lampen war es fast wie am Tage.
Hat richtig Laune gemacht 

Grüsse freiform


----------



## dangerousD (20. November 2009)

@ede
Sorry, hab' gestern total verpennt, hier nochmal rein zu schauen... habe meine 40km heute schon weggetreten. Trockener als erwartet, und ab 12 Uhr sogar richtig sonnig  Dir noch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (20. November 2009)

@dd: was ein Wetterchen heute, was....Früüühhhling!! Bin dann auch auf 40km gekommen. Hab dabei mein gestern angepeiltes 50km +X Ziel zwar klar verfehlt, aber ich musste mich einfach ne halbe Stunde auf dem Dreifürstenstein sonnen ....wie geil!! 

@all: werde nun doch morgen klettern und am So. biken gehen. Da ich jedoch So. ne Freundin zum biken mitnehme und diese in die Kunst der Trailreitens einführen will , macht es wohl wenig Sinn sich mit euch gestandenen Wurzelrockern zusammenzutun. Ein ander mal wieder. Euch viel Spass!!!!


----------



## BHMDK (21. November 2009)

Hi allerseits.

Bin nicht zum Chinesen geworden, aber hatte überhaupt keine Zeit in den letzten Wochen....
Heute und/oder sieht das mal besser aus... Ist jemand am Start? 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (21. November 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Hi allerseits.
> 
> Bin nicht zum Chinesen geworden, aber hatte überhaupt keine Zeit in den letzten Wochen....
> Heute und/oder sieht das mal besser aus... Ist jemand am Start?
> ...



Hey, ein Lebenszeichen von dir 

Nää, bin nicht am Start - krank. 
Dafür habe ich nun Zeit, um ein klein bisschen am Bike zu schrauben.


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2009)

Wer wäre denn nun morgen am Start?
@Lib: Wenn du am schrauben bist, kram schon mal die Kurbeln raus


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (21. November 2009)

Wer, Wo, Wann und wielange? Wenn ich ausschlafen kann wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei 

Mein China-Lämpchen ist übrigens gekommen. Fett geil  Habe gestern Abend ne kleine Runde gedreht. Ist echt kein vergleich mit meiner alten Sigma..


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

@Libtech: Damit das Schrauben nicht so langweilig wird, hier mal ne alternative Möglichkeit das Fahrwerk abzustimmen!  -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6553136&postcount=1


----------



## ede paul (22. November 2009)

hatte das Vid letzte Woche gesehen, zu geil!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Wie war deine Runde zur "Wurzeltraileinführung"? 

Hatte heute spassige 2 Stunden um Burgfelden!


----------



## ede paul (22. November 2009)

vergiss es, meine Bekannte hat gekniffen. 
War dann mit meiner Süssen im Regen unterwegs und Sie ist schon recht Trailsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

@Ede:Hier haben ja heute alle gekniffen 

Hab noch bis 11 auf ne weitere Antwort gewartet und als es dann "wetterkritisch" wurde bin ich nochmal schnell losgedüst...

@Lenin: Hatte dich nicht vergessen... Nur wollte ich noch nen paar Antworten abwarten!

@Trappa: Wo ist denn der Mulitrail? Pfeffinger Böllat, Nordseite? Links davon geht die Waldautobahn parallel runter ins Tal zur Landstraße?


----------



## trappa (22. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Ede:Hier haben ja heute alle gekniffen
> 
> Hab noch bis 11 auf ne weitere Antwort gewartet und als es dann "wetterkritisch" wurde bin ich nochmal schnell losgedüst...
> 
> ...




Ja, heute ging nichts zusammen. Ich hatte andere Pläne, und da war eine Abstimmung etwas schwierig. Nächstes Mal klappt es wieder.

[email protected], der Muliweg - so heißt er richtig (wurde tatsächlich als Übungsgebiet für Gebirgsjäger mit ihren Mulis genutzt) ist auf der Ostseite - oberhalb von Margrethausen. Es ist die rote Raute, die den Wanderweg am Heersberg entlang markiert. 
Oberhalb Lautlingen teilt sich der Pfad an der Steilwand. Rechts rum geht der Pfad über die ehemalige Burg nach Lautlingen und links rum - eben den Muliweg runter - nach Margrethausen. Der obere Teil ist allerdings mit Treppen kaum zu fahren. Besser ist, wenn Du kurz vor der Gabelung, dort wo die Teerweg nach Margrethausen anfängt, den Waldweg folgst. Dann kommst Du am Ende direkt an den Muliweg.

Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du ihn nächstes Mal fahren willst. Vielleicht geht ja was zusammen.
Allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche - leider nicht mehr ganz so sonnig.


----------



## trappa (22. November 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Nää, bin nicht am Start - krank.



Gute Besserung Libtech. Ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes.


----------



## trappa (22. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Libtech: Damit das Schrauben nicht so langweilig wird, hier mal ne alternative Möglichkeit das Fahrwerk abzustimmen!  -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6553136&postcount=1



eine wirklich geniale Methode das Fahrwerk abzustimmen. Was mir allerdings auffiel: Es wird hierbei vollkommen auf Werkzeug, bzw. auf das Markieren  von  oberem und unterem Totpunkt aus Gründen der Dynamik verzichtet.


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2009)

Shit!!! Ich bin heute von Lautlingen aus auf den Heersberg gefahren (hab dabei das Felsenmeer rechts liegen lassen) und bin oben dann am Heersbergerrundweg im Uhrzeigersinn zum Hochplateau nach Burgfelden gefahren) - andersherum wär ich dann genau am Muliweg angekommen  Aber da das Wetter eh bescheiden war, "musste" ich den direkten Weg Richtung Wannental nehmen.

Nächste mal schau ich mir / wir uns  den Weg an.


----------



## Libtech (23. November 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Libtech. Ich hoffe es ist nichts ernstes.



Danke. Nein, schlimm ist es nicht. Nur eine saftige Erkältung, mit der man aber auch bedient ist.
Daher werde ich im WP eine Woche nicht mitfahren. Habe keine Lust, dass ich mir meine Pumpe schädige. 

@ syrer: Toll, dass du mit dem Spinning-Bike Spaß hast. Finde ich übrigens gut, dass du vor der Glotze damit fährst - andere hängen ja nur davor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (23. November 2009)

@libi: na dann mal gute Besserung....


----------



## syrer (23. November 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung Libi, ich fahr ein paar Umdrehungen für dich mit


----------



## ede paul (26. November 2009)

Er ist wieder da!!! Juhuuuu hatte Ihn schon vermisst den Sommer über 

Kult einfach nur kult, sogar mit Bild!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378489&page=5&highlight=bushbiker

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/search?name=bushbiker 

Ich glaube er tanzt nicht mehr.


----------



## dangerousD (26. November 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Er ist wieder da!!! Juhuuuu hatte Ihn schon vermisst den Sommer über
> 
> Kult einfach nur kult, sogar mit Bild!!!
> 
> ...




I break together  

Er tanzt tatsächlich nicht mehr, dafür geht er ja jetzt


----------



## Libtech (27. November 2009)

Bushbiker



Unser Held 

"Bin seit meiner Geburt Nichtraucher, habe die besondere Eigenschaften sensibel, einfühlsam, Ehrlichkeit und sportlich der gemütliche Art. Bin leicht Behindert von 40 Prozent, außer den habe eine Recht schreib schwäche seit ich lesen und schreiben kann, da nicht wundern wenn Text Nachrichten so rüber kommen. Da meine große Leidenschaft das Radfahren ist, habe natürlich auch einige Radtouren Verschieden Länder in Europa und Australien erkundet. Natürlich auch gern noch Wandern, Badminton, Schwimmen, Kino, Museum."


Website/Blog: http://www.freizeitevents-franken.de


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2009)

NeNeNe, Dreckserkältung! 
Unsere Kleine hat es tatsächlich geschafft Mama und Papa mit ner fiesen Erkältung niederzuschlagen! 

Naja, WE ist gelaufen ohne aufs Rad zu kommen...
Ich hoffe da doch mal stark auf ne Runde am nächsten WE!


----------



## Libtech (29. November 2009)

@ Maikel: Seid ihr alle Miss Piggy geküsst geworden? Jedenfalls gute Besserung!

Ab morgen geht's bei mir wieder los ... mit biken 

Allen eine gute Woche!


----------



## BHMDK (1. Dezember 2009)

Zusätzlicher Event zum Trainingsanreiz 
Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, aber für ein Etappenrennen muss man sich auch richtig vorbereiten.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6601452#post6601452

Ich fürchte ja, dass bei mir ein Kongress dazwischen kommt , aber vielleicht interessiert es ja einen


----------



## Libtech (2. Dezember 2009)

@ bhmdk: Danke für den Link - klingt interessant  
Habe aber auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen, wo/wann sich anmelden kann? Weiß jmd. mehr?


----------



## trappa (2. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bhmdk: Danke für den Link - klingt interessant
> Habe aber auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen, wo/wann sich anmelden kann? Weiß jmd. mehr?



Hi Libtech, soviel ich herausgelesen habe ist das Ganze noch im Planungsstadium. Genaue Daten - ausser der Strecke und dem Datum - sind noch nicht klar. So ist es auch mit dem Anmelden. Auf jeden Fall werde ich das Ding auch im Auge behalten.

Das schreibt _Skyder_ im Eingangspost seines Fadens http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6601452#post6601452: _
Weitere Infos zum neuen SKYDER-EVENT gibt es *ab 15. Dezember* unter:_ www.trans-alb.de oder www.trans-zollernalb.de


So, nun werde ich noch ein paar km in der Sonne runterradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 

@ all: Geht was am Wochenende? Lockere GA1 Runde? 2 Stündchen, um 'n paar Punkte zu holen. 

@ maikel: Falls du wieder fit bist, zeige ich dir gerne die "Castle-/Golf Trails".


----------



## trappa (4. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> @ all: Geht was am Wochenende? Lockere GA1 Runde? 2 Stündchen, um 'n paar Punkte zu holen.
> 
> @ maikel: Falls du wieder fit bist, zeige ich dir gerne die "Castle-/Golf Trails".



Ich hätte ab 11Uhr für zwei Stunden Zeit. Kommt allerdings auf das Wetter an.


----------



## Libtech (4. Dezember 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich hätte ab 11Uhr für zwei Stunden Zeit. Kommt allerdings auf das Wetter an.



Du beziehst das auf morgen, oder?
Da kann ich um 11 nicht, da ich noch ein paar Erledigungen machen muss.
Ich kann frühestens ab 13/14Uhr ....

Aber es gibt ja noch einen Sonntag. 

Wettertechnisch solls ja nicht schlecht werden. Sa 5 Grad, So 8 Grad (und am Abend Regen).


----------



## trappa (4. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Du beziehst das auf morgen, oder?
> Da kann ich um 11 nicht, da ich noch ein paar Erledigungen machen muss.
> Ich kann frühestens ab 13/14Uhr ....
> 
> ...



Nein, ich meinte den Sonntag. Morgen habe ich auch keine Zeit. Zumindest nicht planbar.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin noch immer etwas erkältet und nutze die 2Tahe Heimaturlaub gerade mal für mich und die Familie.
Nächstes WE dann! Bin ab Freitag Nachmittag bereit


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier wurd anscheinend noch nix festgemacht für morgen, oder?
Ich wollte morgen ne kleine Runde drehen, nix langes und nix wildes!
Steht dein Angebot noch Tobi?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2009)

Gerade Mails gecheckt! 

Meine DX ist unterwegs.....


----------



## Libtech (5. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier wurd anscheinend noch nix festgemacht für morgen, oder?
> Ich wollte morgen ne kleine Runde drehen, nix langes und nix wildes!
> Steht dein Angebot noch Tobi?



Klar, mein Angebot steht noch.
Nix langes okay, nix wildes ... mhhhh ... überleg ... okay - aber halbverrückt wird es schon werden. 
Wir "shutteln" die B. hoch, heizen runter und gehen Golf spielen. 

Kommst zu mir, dann geb ich dir gleich die Kurbel. Uhrzeit? Sag du; ab 11Uhr irgendwann?

@ trappa: Wenn du es dir zeitlich einrichten kannst, kannst du uns ja oben am Hauptparklplatz der Burg (30min später) Uhr treffen.

cu


----------



## [email protected] (5. Dezember 2009)

12 bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (6. Dezember 2009)

wo geht´s denn hin - ich könnte um 11.55 am bahnhof in hechingen oder um .59 in bisingen aussteigen. 

gruss andreas


hat sich erledigt - wir fahr´n in rt - ciao bis .... ?


----------



## Libtech (6. Dezember 2009)

@ aö: Wir sind 'ne viertelverrückte Tour um Hch gefahren


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke Libtech für ne tolle ReHa-Runde.


----------



## trappa (6. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Wenn du es dir zeitlich einrichten kannst, kannst du uns ja oben am Hauptparklplatz der Burg (30min später) Uhr treffen.
> 
> cu



Danke für die Info, aber heute hat es einfach nicht geklappt. Bin schon um 10 gefahren. Klappt sicher nächstes Mal.
Gruß


----------



## Viol.a (6. Dezember 2009)

Nach geschaffter Arbeit, will ich Euch allen noch ´nen 

*HAPPY NIKOLAUSTAG*

 

 und schönen 2.Advent wünschen.


----------



## Libtech (6. Dezember 2009)

@ trappa: Schon um 10? Und wieder Punkte geholt? Du lässt uns wirklich alt aussehen.   

@ viola: Hey stimmt, dir auch 

@ maikel: Du fährst mit dir selbst?  (WP-Eintrag) Ja, die Runde hat 'ne Menge Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Dezember 2009)

Jepp... Ich war mit meinem Ego biken 
Ach ja, Tobi war auch dabei


----------



## syrer (11. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Leute,

so jetzt ist es offiziell, ich werde Albgerien verlassen und ab Februar in Pfullingen wohnen. Glaubt aber ja nicht das ihr mich dann los seit.
Ich erweitere nur meinen Trail-Horizont extra für euch

@ ede: Das Leogang Wochenende nächstes Jahr wird nachgeholt. Kannst dir schon mal Urlaub eintragen
Hab ab sofort Freigabe für alle Sportartendarf blos nicht auf die Fresse ähm Schulter fliegen

cu syrer


----------



## rcyeti (11. Dezember 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Morgen Leute,
> so jetzt ist es offiziell, ich werde Albgerien verlassen und ab Februar in Pfullingen wohnen. Glaubt aber ja nicht das ihr mich dann los seit.
> Ich erweitere nur meinen Trail-Horizont extra für euch



Dan gibts auch sicherlich einen fette Einweihungsparty! 



syrer schrieb:


> @ ede: Das Leogang Wochenende nächstes Jahr wird nachgeholt. Kannst dir schon mal Urlaub eintragen
> Hab ab sofort Freigabe für alle Sportartendarf blos nicht auf die Fresse ähm Schulter fliegen
> 
> cu syrer



Nimmst mich auch mit?


----------



## syrer (11. Dezember 2009)

Der Yeti darf natürlich auch dabei sein aber nur wenn du beim Albstadt Marathon unter 3:45 min bleibst


----------



## ede paul (11. Dezember 2009)

@Syrer: Pfullingen....hmmm ok hätt schlimmer kommen können  nee ist echt super, weil meine Trailkenntnis hinterm Rossberg endet. 
Ja bin dann bei der Einweihungsparty auch dabei. Danke für die Einladung 

Pfingsten wie genau soll mers machen??? Wann losfahren? Freitag los, Montag heim?? Was meint Ihr?

By the way, sollen wir uns bald mal zum "Wir besprechen den Downhillurlaub in Portes du Soleil 2010" Abend treffen. Wer hätte Interesse, wer wär dabei? 

@yeti: vergiss den Albstadt Marathon. Mit einer DH Strecke vorm Haus trainiert man doch nicht mehr auf die Langstrecke, oder?? Und jaaaaa lass uns Leogang gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Dezember 2009)

also Portes du Soleil hätte ich auch starkes Interesse 

Pfingstens muss ich noch schauen, da ich um den Dreh meine Bachelor-Thesis schreibe...


----------



## rcyeti (11. Dezember 2009)

ede paul schrieb:


> Ja bin dann bei der Einweihungsparty auch dabei. Danke für die Einladung



Wie goil 



ede paul schrieb:


> By the way, sollen wir uns bald mal zum "Wir besprechen den Downhillurlaub in Portes du Soleil 2010" Abend treffen. Wer hätte Interesse, wer wär dabei?



Bin ich demnächst wieder in der alten Heimat, können wir das Treffen auf Januar verschieben? Das wäre ja eh nur eine Formalität, die PDS Woche ist ja fix 
Der "Swagger" und Marc haben sich auch schon positiv geäussert.



ede paul schrieb:


> @yeti: vergiss den Albstadt Marathon. Mit einer DH Strecke vorm Haus trainiert man doch nicht mehr auf die Langstrecke, oder?? Und jaaaaa lass uns Leogang gemeinsam unter die Stollen nehmen.



Genau, sehe ich auch so


----------



## Libtech (11. Dezember 2009)

Leogang an Pfingsten? Habe zwischen dem 22.5 und 5.6 Zeit. 

PDS?  

Es gibt auch schöne Bikeparks im Allgäu, um mal für ein We hinzufahren ... 

@ rc: Langstrecke brauchst du doch nicht trainieren.  

@ all: Geht was am So? Evtl. erste Tour bei Schnee ... 
         Sa Spätnachmittag/Abend Wh-Markt in Tü?


----------



## Viol.a (11. Dezember 2009)

Sa. WhMarkt..wäre dabei!

Radln am So. zeitunabhängig, wetterabhängig..gerne!
Radln am Mo. wetterabhängig, bis ca. Ausfahrtende 14h..auch gerne!

-- wenn dann bitte Reha-sanft-tauglich--
GuteN8 allseits


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Dezember 2009)

doch Weihnachtsmarkt wären wir auch dabei 
Wer kommt denn alles mit? Sollen wir uns vorher irgendwo treffen - denn parken in Tübingen ist ja so ne Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2009)

Wir 3 sind dabei, fahren allerdings alleine nach TÜ, da wir wegen der Kleinen keinen an uns binden wollen. Nicht das wir euch noch den Abend verkürzen weil wir zu früh abhauen...

Angedacht ist zZ ca. 17Uhr an der TouriInfo auf der Neckarbrücke.


----------



## rcyeti (12. Dezember 2009)

Bin vorraussichtlich heute auch in Tü .


----------



## Viol.a (12. Dezember 2009)

Hey..IBC Meeting in Tü..

 ..det wär ja mal wat!
[email protected], seine Mädels und ich treffen uns schon was früher an der Touriinfo..Libi wird wohl später dazu stoßen! Evtl. "Einkehr" im Anschluß nicht ausgeschlossen



Also sattelt die Pferde, betankt die Autos und auf nach Tübingen..Glühwein, gebrannte Mandeln&Co.
Also: wer, wann und wo??


----------



## rcyeti (12. Dezember 2009)

17 Uhr  Tourinfo beim Neckar müsste passen.


----------



## trappa (12. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Geht was am So? Evtl. erste Tour bei Schnee ...



Ja, Sonntag ginge bei mir. Zeit noch festlegen. So gegen 11 Uhr wäre wohl nicht schlecht. Strecke ist mir egal. Vorzugsweise treffen irgendwo zwischen HCH und BL.

Ich checke morgen früh nochmal

Viel Spass beim Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Libtech (12. Dezember 2009)

Alright, dann so bis ca. 17.30Uhr, da Punkt 17Uhr etwas knapp wird. Ich ruf' dann einen von euch an, wo ihr seid. 

cu


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Dezember 2009)

also Iris und ich kommen mit dem Zug. Der fährt in Balingen um 16.25 ab und ist um 16.57 in Tübingen. Können wir uns etwas später treffen - bzw. wartet ihr auf uns?
Wenn noch jemand auf der Strecke liegt kann er gern mitkommen - wir nehmen das Naldo-Gruppenticket - da können 5 Personen mitfahren...

Ist der Infodingens leicht zu finden vom Bahnhof aus?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2009)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> also Iris und ich kommen mit dem Zug. Der fährt in Balingen um 16.25 ab und ist um 16.57 in Tübingen. Können wir uns etwas später treffen - bzw. wartet ihr auf uns?
> Wenn noch jemand auf der Strecke liegt kann er gern mitkommen - wir nehmen das Naldo-Gruppenticket - da können 5 Personen mitfahren...
> 
> Ist der Infodingens leicht zu finden vom Bahnhof aus?



Also mit hin nach TÜ können wir euch ja auch mitnehmen, nur halt zurück können wir nix versprechen, aber wenn ihr ja sowieso mit dem Zug fahrt 

PN mir eure Adresse und wir sind kurz nach 4 bei euch...


----------



## Viol.a (12. Dezember 2009)

*An alle Autofahrer*: Man kann "hinter" dem Kino "Blaue Brücke" entlang der Bismarckstr. nach ´nem Parkplatz Ausschau halten (Einbahnstr.), bzw. etwas weiter hinten (quasi die Verlängerung in entgegen gesetzter Richtung) in Richtung Industriegebiet..dort gibt es eigentlich immer ein paar leere Plätze..macht man halt ´nen 10min. Spaziergang in die Stadt!

Denn die Parkhäuser werden voll sein!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (12. Dezember 2009)

N'abend - alle gut Heim gekommen?

Zu morgen: 11 Uhr passt. (gerade so ) 
Zwischen Hch und BL bleibt nur noch Bisingen. Treffen am Bahnhof?
Oder in Zimmern an der Bushaltestelle neben der scharfen Kurve.

Wir können von dort aus *gemütlich!* auf den Raichberg hoch und dann einen _schönen _ Trail runter. Dauer ca.2 Stunden. Je nachdem, ob man oben noch kurz einkehrt.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnte um 10:49 in Bisingen am Bahnhof ankommen!
Aber nur wenns *gemütlich* wird!!!


----------



## Viol.a (13. Dezember 2009)

Sieht ja ganz freundlich da draußen aus, also würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2009)

@ maikel: Okay, dann 10.49 in Bisingen.  Ja, es wird *gemütlich*!  Mit knapp 16Kg unterm ***** und 2,8 Grad Celsius wird das kein Rennen. 

@ viola: Freundlich? Würde mal sagen *Blue Sky*


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich schwanke noch zwichen Zug oder Auto - tendenz eher zum Auto wegen "Wechselklamotten"!!! Also nicht wundern wenn ich *nicht* aus dem Zug aussteige


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Dezember 2009)

@all Mogäääääään 

10:49 Bisingen Bahnhof müsste ich schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (13. Dezember 2009)

Morgen Leute, wieso tefft Ihr euch in Bisingen?
Ich würde auch kommen aber bei mir wird es knapp


----------



## syrer (13. Dezember 2009)

Ok bin auch am Start bei mir wird es aber 11 Uhr wenns ok für euch ist


----------



## trappa (13. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen alle,
Na das mit dem Treffpunkt war nicht so gemeint, 
Ich dachte eher so entweder BL, HCH oder eben irgendwo dazwischen.
bin aber mit Bisingen einig 

2h bei den Temp ist o.k. Schaut euch das Wetter an. Das entschädigt auch für tiefe Temp.


----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2009)

Sind alle Zehen wieder aufgetaut? 

Mit Blue Sky war's ja nix, eher Grey Sky. Und die Temperatur eher minus 2,8 Grad 
War trotzdem eine  Tour. Da kam Kanada-Feeling auf! 

Schönen restlichen Sonntag 

edit: Für MasterLenin & Co.


----------



## Viol.a (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Daten von heute lt.Polar:
1.) ca. 20km
2.) durchschnittlich -3C°
3.) ca. 500hm
4.) und auf was ihr alle wartet..2:38 Std.

..mein Durchschnittspuls war leider viel zu hoch-ergo wieder mehr fahren gehen!

Vllt. ergibt sich ja für morgen Vormittag gleich wieder was?! Hätte da jemand für´n Stündchen Zeit und Lust mir zu zeigen was geht?

@Libi: Da weiß ich aber, was ich mir selbst zu Weihnachten schenken werde..neben all´dem anderen Zeugs, was ich noch brauchen könnte


----------



## [email protected] (13. Dezember 2009)

Das macht für unser Team 40Pkt 

@libi: ich such vor dem nächsten Ritt mal meine Tchiboheizsohlen! Wobei mir eigentlich nicht kalt war heute! (Außer beim losfahren)


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir waren es heute 27km, 550hm und 1h 47min... was mache ich falsch, was Ihr richtig macht?!?! 

...und wer die Trails hier kennt, weiß, daß nur wenig Waldweg dabei war... 

Liegt bei Euch schon soviel Schnee, daß ihr so enorm ausgebremst werdet?


----------



## trappa (13. Dezember 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Die Daten von heute lt.Polar:
> 1.) ca. 20km
> 2.) durchschnittlich -3C°
> 3.) ca. 500hm
> 4.) und auf was ihr alle wartet..2:38 Std.



Hallo alle, die Daten kann ich bestätigen Viol.a, bis auf die Zeit, da muss ich leider 30 min abziehen. Zu früh ausgeschert.



Viol.a schrieb:


> Vllt. ergibt sich ja für morgen Vormittag gleich wieder was?! Hätte da jemand für´n Stündchen Zeit und Lust mir zu zeigen was geht?



Wann und wo soll es denn sein?


----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2009)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es heute 27km, 550hm und 1h 47min... was mache ich falsch, was Ihr richtig macht?!?!
> 
> ...und wer die Trails hier kennt, weiß, daß nur wenig Waldweg dabei war...
> 
> Liegt bei Euch schon soviel Schnee, daß ihr so enorm ausgebremst werdet?



Du machst nichts falsch. Hier oben hat es schon ordentlich Schnee, Eisplatten en masse und eisiger Gegenwind auf der Albhochfläche. 
Plus, du warst alleine unterwegs. Wir waren zu sechst. Trotzdem war nix mit am Hinterradlutschen (Windschattenfahren) drin. 

@ viola/trappa: Werde morgen auch wieder fahren gehen. Allerdings auf 23mm breiten Reifen. Es will jedes Pferdchen ausgeritten werden. Wenn ihr 2 Lust auf "Streeten"  habt, könnt ihr ja mit. Hch>Haigerloch>Hirrlingen>Rangendingen>Hch. Dauer ca.1Std50min


----------



## Viol.a (13. Dezember 2009)

@trappa/Libi: Ich sollte halt spätestens gegen 14Uhr wieder zurück sein...und nicht allzu ausgelaugt Und Straße..da werde ich wohl nicht mithalten können, was??

@dd: ..im Klartext: ich mußte schieben und die Männer ein bißchen warten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @trappa/Libi: Ich sollte halt spätestens gegen 14Uhr wieder zurück sein...und nicht allzu ausgelaugt Und Straße..da werde ich wohl nicht mithalten können, was??



Da musst halt einfach in die Pedale treten.  Geht schon.

@ syrer: Und neues Schaltwerk schon montiert? Falls nicht, bring es am Mittwoch in unserer bike-AG vorbei und wir schrauben dir eins hin. 

Hey, schaut jetzt mal N24!


----------



## Viol.a (13. Dezember 2009)

@Libi: Und was hast Du geplant als Startzeit??

Bin dann kurz abgelenkt..N24..


----------



## syrer (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja war ordentlich Schnee zwischen den Speichen, hat Spass gemacht

@ Libi: steckt alles noch schön verpackt im Rucksack,mal schauen ob ich nächste Woche dazu komme 

cu syrer


----------



## trappa (13. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ viola/trappa: Werde morgen auch wieder fahren gehen. Allerdings auf 23mm breiten Reifen. Es will jedes Pferdchen ausgeritten werden. Wenn ihr 2 Lust auf "Streeten"  habt, könnt ihr ja mit. Hch>Haigerloch>Hirrlingen>Rangendingen>Hch. Dauer ca.1Std50min



Nein, nein, die 23mm Reifen sind bei mir eingemottet. Das Rad sieht keine Salzlache, solange ich das beeinflussen kann.
Ich bleibe bis zum nächsten Sommer auf Stollen - oder irgendwann auf schmalen Latten.

@Viol.a ich könnte so gegen 10:30Uhr losmachen. Schlage einen Treffpunkt vor.


----------



## Libtech (13. Dezember 2009)

@ trappa: Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du würdest auch mit "Street" fahren?

10.30Uhr würde gehen. Bin montags zeitlich flexibel.

Ja, die Salzlauge. Ach, dann wird es anschließend eben gewaschen. Es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand + 
Aber vielleicht ziehe ich morgen dann den Schlechtwetter LRS auf - je nachdem, ob die Straße trocken ist.


----------



## trappa (13. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du würdest auch mit "Street" fahren?
> 
> 10.30Uhr würde gehen. Bin montags zeitlich flexibel.
> 
> ...



Ja, das hast Du richtig verstanden. Allerdings eben nur mit dem MTB. Da bin ich halt eben tempomäßig etwas eingeschränkt .

Sag einfach wo. Wie wäre es mit Domäne?


----------



## Libtech (14. Dezember 2009)

10.30Uhr an der Domäne passt. 

cu


----------



## Viol.a (14. Dezember 2009)

@Libi: 1:56?? Mein Polar zeigt nur 1:01 an Aber bemerkenswerte andere Daten..im Vergleich zu gestern. Und das zittern hat dann auch nachgelassen ..gott war ich froh über Dextro im Auto, ´n Rest Eiweißpulver Zuhause und jetzt Fisch mit Reis..!!

Danke Ihr zwei..sollten wir öfters machen, solch kurze Intermezzi..und mit anderen Laufrädern, könnte die Kraft in den Beinchen gesteigert und mein Potenzial geschröpft werden


----------



## trappa (14. Dezember 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @Libi: 1:56?? Mein Polar zeigt nur 1:01 an
> 
> Danke Ihr zwei..sollten wir öfters machen, solch kurze Intermezzi..und mit anderen Laufrädern, könnte die Kraft in den Beinchen gesteigert und mein Potenzial geschröpft werden


Du bist auch nicht von HCH angefahren!!!! Bei mir zeigt die Uhr sogar 2:29h an. Damit habe ich wohl 14 min verschenkt, oder eine Minute zu wenig geradelt.

Ja, das sollten wir öfters machen. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (16. Dezember 2009)

Eben angemeldet: Gonso Albstadt MTB-Classic http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3611&lang=de Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Marathon 

Fährt wer mit? 

Kondition dürften wir nach Leogang haben.


----------



## trappa (16. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> Eben angemeldet: Gonso Albstadt MTB-Classic http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3611&lang=de Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Marathon
> 
> Fährt wer mit?



Hi Libtech, ich plane es noch, bin aber noch nicht entschlossen. Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. 

Heute ist meine Lampe beim Zoll angekommen. Da bin ich mal gespannt. Hat insgesamt nur vier Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Viol.a (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey folks, daß war genau die Geschichte, die mir rcyeti empfohlen hat, um erstmalig "Marathonluft" schnuppern zu können Und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, habe ich genau für diesen Zeitpunkt Urlaub eingereicht!

Möchte sich jemand als Personal-Trainer/Trietzer bewerben??


----------



## Libtech (16. Dezember 2009)

@ trappa: Auf geht's. Nicht überlegen. Wenn du _Zeit_ hast, fahr mit. Das ist doch just4fun! Lampe ist da?! 

@ viola: Hier im Forum/Thread hast du jede Menge Personal-Trainer. Und der Winterpokal tut ein Übriges. 

So, jetzt geh ich gleich Winterbiken. brrrr. Es schneit sogar!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (16. Dezember 2009)

Was fahrt ihr:
Kurz oder Langstrecke?


----------



## trappa (16. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Auf geht's. Nicht überlegen. Wenn du _Zeit_ hast, fahr mit. Das ist doch just4fun! Lampe ist da?!
> So, jetzt geh ich gleich Winterbiken. brrrr. Es schneit sogar!



Ja, Du hast ja recht, mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit werde ich mich wohl doch anmelden. Warte aber noch bis nach Weihnachten. Ab 01.01. ist ja auch das Portal für den Bikemarathon offen.

Wie war das Schneefahren? Ich war heute beim Skaten. Ging ganz gut, allerdings fehlt noch etwas Auflage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (17. Dezember 2009)

@ Masterofdesasterlenin: "Langstrecke". 46Km. 

@ trappa: Winterbiken war schön ... kalt.  56 min durch den Wald.


----------



## trappa (17. Dezember 2009)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Masterofdesasterlenin: "Langstrecke". 46Km.
> 
> @ trappa: Winterbiken war schön ... kalt.  56 min durch den Wald.



Ich habe es Dir heute nachgemacht. Allerdings mit Service-einlage (Platt vorne) 
Kalt war es genauso und z.T. doch recht tricky was die unter dem Schnee versteckten Eisplatten betrifft.


----------



## Libtech (17. Dezember 2009)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich habe es Dir heute nachgemacht. Allerdings mit Service-einlage (Platt vorne)
> Kalt war es genauso und z.T. doch recht tricky was die unter dem Schnee versteckten Eisplatten betrifft.



Eine Service-Einlage hatte ich heute auch. Aber im Keller.

*Endlich* habe ich es geschafft die Reifen auf den Cross LRS aufzuziehen - TubelessKit von Stans. Dank dem Kompressor ging es dann wie geschmiert. 

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag steht wieder "basteln" an. Alle Teile sind nun da. Jetzt brauche ich nur Zeit. Schwierig: Schrauben vs. aktiv Radfahren   Vielleicht wird es ja dieses Jahr noch fertig?

Genug getwittert. 

*Geht was am Samstag?? * Sonntag ist noch kritisch.


----------



## syrer (18. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit,
ich meld mich für die kommenden Tage vom Winterpokal ab. Bin leider krank geworden
Euch viel Spass

bis denne syrer


----------



## Libtech (18. Dezember 2009)

Oh! 

Dafür "müssen" die anderen dann eben mehr fahren, damit wir endlich die Rehas einholen. 

Na, dann mal gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Viol.a (18. Dezember 2009)

Morgen+übermorgen hab ich vormittags noch meine "Pflicht" zu tun..die aber gegen 14Uhr beendet sein dürfte..jippieh!! 
Danach wollte ich "eigentlich" wieder den Popo platt sitzen..ergo könnte ich erst gegen nachmittags anbieten?! 

..wo die letzten Male (trotzdem irgendjemand vergessen haben muß, da draußen mal die Heizung anzustellen) einfach nur gut getan haben!


----------



## Libtech (19. Dezember 2009)

Übermorgen bedeutet Montag?
Da habe ich leider keine Zeit. Zuviele Termine über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## Viol.a (20. Dezember 2009)

Habe eher gestern und heute gemeint 
Gestern war´s mir dann aber bei -15°C definitiv *zu* kalt und selbst heute ist mir, bei -5°C und gefühlten -500°C, fast der Hintern am Sattel fest gefroren

So..und jetzt muß ich mich sputen: essen, Sachen packen, aufräumen..denn morgen geht´s ab in die Heimat!


----------



## Libtech (20. Dezember 2009)

@ vio: What? Du bist heute gefahren? Hut ab!!! 
Ich war heute laufen und dachte nach den ersten Minutern: "Was machst du da eigentlich?"  Dann ging es aber gut - und es hat richtig Laune gemacht, im Schnee zu laufen.  

Gute Fahrt in die Heimat!


----------



## ede paul (21. Dezember 2009)

@syrer: gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (21. Dezember 2009)

syrer schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ich meld mich für die kommenden Tage vom Winterpokal ab. Bin leider krank geworden
> Euch viel Spass
> 
> bis denne syrer



Da wünsche ich Dir alles Gute, komm schnell wieder auf die Füsse (auf die Reifen, sollte ich sagen).

Da ich nicht weiss, wie ich in den nächsten Tagen zum Schreiben komme, wünsche ich schon mal allen hier im Faden ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Lasst euch reichlich beschenken. Bis denne mal wieder - entweder im faden oder auf den Stollen.


----------



## trappa (21. Dezember 2009)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Zusätzlicher Event zum Trainingsanreiz
> Ist zwar noch eine Weile hin, aber für ein Etappenrennen muss man sich auch richtig vorbereiten.
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt gibt es detailiertere Informationen, sprich die Strecke ist nun klar. Auch die Kosten sind schon mal genannt. 
159 für Schnellentschlossene,Begrenzung auf 500 Teilnehmer
http://www.sparkasse-trans-zollernalb.de/content.php?folder=151

Allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2009)

Gerade zurück aus St. Anton 

Da war es auch kalt - aber irgendwie ist der Schnee mit einem Brett unter den Füßen doch noch besser, als mit dem Bike. Vor allem, wenn man bis zum Bauch durch den Powder pflügt 

Wünsche Euch allen an dieser Stelle schon mal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest! 

...in der Hoffnung, daß wir es doch noch mal irgendwie zusammen auf 's Bike schaffen (als vorweg genommenen Vorsatz für's neue Jahr). Oder in die Berge zum Boarden/Ski fahren - einfach melden!

Bis denne

der D


----------



## Viol.a (21. Dezember 2009)

Sende viele Grüße an alle daheim Gebliebenen aus der großen, bösen Stadt an der Spree..hier ist es auch nicht wärmer..brrr!!

*..und wünsche Euch allen schon mal frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr!! Bleibt/werdet gesund und ride on*

@dd: Berge..Schnee..boarden..?? Sehr fein..aber ich muß wohl noch ein wenig üben, denn meine Premiere auf´m Baord ist dies Jahr im Febr. gewesen ..mal schauen, was der Januar noch bieten kann?!


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @dd: Berge..Schnee..boarden..?? Sehr fein..aber ich muß wohl noch ein wenig üben, denn meine Premiere auf´m Baord ist dies Jahr im Febr. gewesen ..mal schauen, was der Januar noch bieten kann?!



Habe mir vorsorglich schon mal Schnee gewünscht


----------



## Viol.a (21. Dezember 2009)

@dd: Willst Du Dich etwa ergötzen, an der armen "kleinen" Viola..wie´s  sie völlig hilflos den Hügel hinunter schlägt?! ..aber Dirk..!!


----------



## Libtech (21. Dezember 2009)

@ Trappa: Danke für den aktuellen Stand.

Klingt interessant. Was meint ihr? Es ist eine Einzelanmeldung + Sammelanmeldung möglich. Einzig der Preis von 159 Euro ...   

@ dd: Stääntn  Ich bin vom 30.12-04.01 in Flumserberg zum Snowboarden  + ein Greet&Meet der besonderen Art ...    

@ all: Bin ab 23.12 dann mal weg ...... bis 04.01. Die Laufschuhe, Pezzi&Flexi & Co. sind aber im Gepäck > WP 

*Frohe Weihnachten & einen guten Rutsch! *


----------



## ede paul (23. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

*Möge Santa euch mit vielen Präsenten beglücken.*






Ohh, ach ja und hier noch eins für Viola





Dank an alle für die tollen gemeinsamen Ausritte und Ausflüge! 
Merci @yeti für den geilen absolut stressfreien PDS-Trip! 

Lassts euch gut gehen!!


----------



## syrer (24. Dezember 2009)

Servus Leute,

ich wünsch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und nen guten Rutsch.
Da ich dieses Jahr leider etwas verhindert war um mit euch tolle Ausfahrten zu fahren freu ich mich um so mehr auf die kommende Saison.
Es haben sich auch wirklich nette Radler unserem Forum angeschlossen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das nächstes Jahr ein geiles Jahr wird, egal ob im bikepark oder bei uns vor der Haustür.
bis bald dann mal 
cu syrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (26. Dezember 2009)

@ede: Aber das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen !


----------



## trappa (31. Dezember 2009)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @ede: Aber das wär doch nicht nötig gewesen !



Sieht schon lecker aus, was Du da anbietest syrer. 

Allen einen schönen entspannten Sylvesterabend. Trinkt nicht zu viel - man merkt es am Berg ganz gnadenlos.

Einen guten Rutsch und viele schöne Strecken in 2010


----------



## Viol.a (1. Januar 2010)

Der gesamte Meute: alles Gute für´s neue Jahr..all the best for the new year..bonne année!..feliz año nuevo..oder so Sonne in euren Herzen, die besten Trails unter den Stollen und stets ein lächeln zwischen den Ohren 





Und jepp..vielen Dank für die letzten, bzw. meine ersten Monate mit Euch! ..auf all´das Erklären, das Warten, das Begeistern und Loben.. Ihr seid super


----------



## trappa (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo Freunde, haut rein, das Jahr hat begonnen. Die Bedingungen sind gut. Das Crashtestteam ist vor uns. Da muss was getan werden. Viol.a hat schon angefangen.


----------



## Viol.a (3. Januar 2010)

@alle, die es interessiert: Am nächsten We. findet in Magstadt (ca. 1/2h von meinem Heimdomizil entfernt), ein winterliches Querfeldeinrennen statt..besser gesagt, die "Deutsche Querfeldein Meisterschaft"!

Samstags starten die "Jungen"+"Masterlichen"..sonntags die "Weiblichen"+"Elitären". 
Zwar bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob ich kommendes We.in BaWü.weilen werde, sollte dies jedoch der Fall sein, würde ich zum weiblich, elitären Zuschauangriff starten
Falls sich da noch Mitangreifer finden sollten, könnte man ja was ausmachen..oder so?!

http://www.rad-cross.de/


----------



## plusminus (3. Januar 2010)

Die Hobbymänner am Samstag freuen sich sicherlich auch über Anfeuerung! 
Grüße
+-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (4. Januar 2010)

@ libtech: 
na denn welcome back  - sieht ja aus, als hättest Du Deine Pechsträhne mit ins neue Jahr "gerettet"!  
Wie geht es denn??

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (4. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich mache dem Teamnamen alle Ehre .... leider; bzw wurde unschuldig darin verwickelt.
Der Schädel brummt nun seit 10 Std, und wohl noch ein paar Tage mehr. Mal schauen, wie es morgen geht & was ich mache. Auf jeden Fall muss ein neuer (Snowboard) Helm her, denn der "alte" ist auf 15cm durchgerissen. Zum Glück nicht mein Kopf.


----------



## dangerousD (4. Januar 2010)

@libtech:

Und ich sag' gestern noch, fahrt vorsichtig... da war doch nicht etwa ein Baum im Tree-Run?  Wie auch immer, gute Besserung!


----------



## trappa (5. Januar 2010)

@Libtech
Welcome back. Das liest sich ja ziemlich heftig, was Du da schreibst. Schön zu lesen, dass es Dir trotzdem gut geht und die Schäden in erster Linie bei den Gebrauchsgegenständen entstanden sind. Die lassen sich relativ problemlos ersetzen.

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, vor allem dass Dein Schädelbrummen nachläßt.


----------



## ede paul (5. Januar 2010)

@libi: wtf, was war da los?  Klingt heftig. Dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Besserung!!!

Jungs, so langsam sollten wir über eine Hallenhalma-Mannschaft nachdenken. Oder vllt. auf Poker, Billard ect. umsteigen  

ja ja Crashtestdummies in Action!


----------



## Libtech (5. Januar 2010)

@ dd: Fahrt vorsichtig? Seit 22 Wintern dem Können und Bedingungen angepasst. Ein Baum während des Tree-Runs war es auch nicht. 

Ein unfähiger "out-of-control-rider" hat mich auf seiner high-speed Fahrt rücklings umgemäht. Keine Chance ihn zu sehen. 
Als ich wieder bei Sinnen war, habe ich ihn angemault, ob er keine Augen im Kopf hat. (Montags auf der Piste mit einer handvoll Leute). Er meinte nur, er hätte mich gesehen, konnte aber nicht ausweichen. Na toll.

@ trappa: Danke, bisher ist es nur der Helm, der Schrott ist. Heute hole ich mir gleich einen Neuen; auf dem Weg vom Arzt. 

@ viol.a/plusminus: Die elitären Frauen am So interessieren mich nicht soo sehr. Eher die (Hobby-)Männer am Samstag. Wobei, mal schauen.

@ ede:


----------



## plusminus (5. Januar 2010)

@lib: haja sag ich doch: Hobbyrennen ist bestimmt viel interessanter  Bin mittlerweile gemeldet. Wir kennen uns zwar net, aber der mit dem schwarzen MTB, der goldenen Sattelstütze, und orang/blauen Trikots (www.Team-Woba.com) freut sich über jeglichen Motivationsversuch entlang der Strecke 

Vielleicht sieht man sich am Samstag ab 10 Uhr! Ansonsten muss ich mal zu Euch rüberfahren - im Sommer klappt das bestimmt. Ihr habt sicher klasse Trails!

Grüße
Axel


----------



## Viol.a (5. Januar 2010)

[email protected]: Was machst Du auch? Hört sich wirklich heftig an! Aber wie Trappa schon meldete, Materialschäden sind relativ einfach zu ersetzen..hauptsache Dir ist nichts Ernstes passiert!!!

Tu langsam..der Kopf wird´s Dir danken! Und die Gehirnerschütterung schneller vorbei gehen..und ruhig mal 1g Paracetamol einwerfen Gute Besserung auch von mir!

@plusminus: goldene Sattelstütze..jut jut..na dann: venga venga, auf geht´s.. 





 ..wie´s aussieht, bin ich da.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2010)

NeNeNe!!!
Bin ja nur wirklich froh, dass es dem Libi gut geht! Gleich mit Schreckensmeldungen hier begrüßt zu werden.. 

Ich werde Sa wohl lieber selbst das Bike (ähm mich) quälen!


----------



## Juuro (5. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Eben angemeldet: Gonso Albstadt MTB-Classic http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3611&lang=de Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Marathon
> 
> Fährt wer mit?
> 
> Kondition dürften wir nach Leogang haben.



Bei welchem Wettbewerb fährst du mit? Schon bei dem 46 km Marathon, oder?

Hat sich auch schon wer für den Albstadt Bike Marathon angemeldet? http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/

PS: Was ist Leogang? (Sollte man vermutlich wissen!?  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> PS: Was ist Leogang? (Sollte man vermutlich wissen!?  )



joa das ist Grundwissen 

http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ein unfähiger "out-of-control-rider" hat mich auf seiner high-speed Fahrt rücklings umgemäht. Keine Chance ihn zu sehen.



jajaja jetzt sind wieder die anderen schuld 
DU bist doch sicherlich im affenzahn den Hang mit dem Board hoch geschossen, so wie mit dem Bike halt auch 

Ne, aber jetzt mal Ernst: Von unserer Seite senden wir die liebsten Besserungswünsche nach Hechingen!


----------



## Libtech (5. Januar 2010)

@ all: Danke für die Besserungwünsche. War heute beim OnkelDoc und wurde durchgecheckt und (mal wieder ) geröntgt. HWS und Schädel sind in Ordnung. Zumindest ist nicht mehr kaputt als vorher. 
Doc meinte, dass es ohne Helm sehr übel ausgesehen hätte ... Also: Immer mit. 

@ masterlenin: Bin nicht mit affenzahn gefahren. Es war eher ein schnelles Cruisen. 

@ juuro: Ja, ich fahre die 46Km mit. Und danke für die Gedankenstütze für den AS-Marathon. Habe mich eben angemeldet. 
*> Und wie sieht's beim Rest aus??*


----------



## Juuro (6. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ juuro: Ja, ich fahre die 46Km mit. Und danke für die Gedankenstütze für den AS-Marathon. Habe mich eben angemeldet.
> *> Und wie sieht's beim Rest aus??*



Hab mich nu auch für den Gonso-Marathon angemeldet.

Beim Albstadt-Marathon: Was gibt man denn da im Verwendungszweck bei der Überweisung des Startgelds an, damit die einen richtig zuordnen können. Irgend ne Nummer hat man da ja nicht bekommen. Einfach den Namen und Ort, Geburtsdatum vielleicht noch!?

Gibts bei den Rennen eigentlich irgendwie ne Trainingsmöglichkeit, dass man die Strecke mal vorher abfahren kann? Man könnt ja einen kleinen Streckenkennenlerntrupp bilden. Wobei die meisten hier bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal mitfahren, so wie ich.


----------



## trappa (6. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hab mich nu auch für den Gonso-Marathon angemeldet.
> 
> Beim Albstadt-Marathon: Was gibt man denn da im Verwendungszweck bei der Überweisung des Startgelds an, damit die einen richtig zuordnen können. Irgend ne Nummer hat man da ja nicht bekommen. Einfach den Namen und Ort, Geburtsdatum vielleicht noch!?
> 
> Gibts bei den Rennen eigentlich irgendwie ne Trainingsmöglichkeit, dass man die Strecke mal vorher abfahren kann? Man könnt ja einen kleinen Streckenkennenlerntrupp bilden. Wobei die meisten hier bestimmt nicht zum ersten Mal mitfahren, so wie ich.



Hi Juuro, 
zur Meldung: Es genügt bei der Überweisung als Verwendungszweck 16.Albstadt-Bikemarathon und Deinen Namen anzugeben.
Das wird dann schon richtig zugeordnet. Sobald Du überwiesen hast kannst Du - ich denke mal so in ein bis zwei Wochen - Deinen Namen auf der Meldeliste finden (http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/index.php?id=17).

zur Trainingsmöglichkeit: Immer gerne. Sobald der Schnee den Krokussen weicht, kann es losgehen.

@libtech ich habe mich am 01.01. angemeldet. Ich freue mich auf den Wettkampf. Für den Gonso-Cup warte ich noch ab, weil ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich zu dem Zeitpunkt da sein werde.


----------



## Libtech (6. Januar 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Oder vllt. auf Poker, Billard ect. umsteigen
> ja ja Crashtestdummies in Action!



Do-So z.B. im Krokodil?

@ juuro: Strecke kennenlernen? Wir werden sie sicherlich ab und zu fahren, wenn die Krokusse blühen. 

@ trappa: Du hast dich angemeldet?


----------



## ede paul (6. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Do-So z.B. im Krokodil?



why not! Hab eh vor bald mal wieder nen Pokerabend zu machen. Und wenn mein Queue mal wieder nen Billardtisch sieht wär das auch kein Fehler.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2010)

So, hab gestern meinen "Hometrail" erweitert!
Werde diesen am Samstag dann wohl noch unter die Stollen nehmen! 

@Lenin! Wie schauts aus? Du kennst die Wege hier ja auch Recht gut. Wir sollten mal gemeinsam nen Weg hoch auf den "Höchst" finden, ich hab nämlich kein Bock über diese Verbindungsstraße Balingen-Streichen den Berg hochzuhecheln...

Wollen wir uns das Samstag mal angucken?


----------



## Libtech (7. Januar 2010)

@ ede/all: Welchen Tag nehmen wir zum Thread-Reha-Billard spielen? Sonntag Abend ist beim mir Weg. (Krokodil ist Mössingen)

@ maikel: Hometrail erweitert? Wir sind gespannt! Samstag wird bestimmt klasse mit viel Neuschnee!
Ich bin am Sa ab 10Uhr in Magstadt, den Goldständer und die anderen Crossis anfeuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (7. Januar 2010)

@libi: ist ja bei mir ums Eck, von dem her können wir das spontan machen. z.B. heut Abend?? Wär ggf. ab 18:30 verfügbar.

Ach noch was: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3769 ANSCHAUEN!!!


----------



## Viol.a (7. Januar 2010)

@ede/libi/all: Auch wenn ich Zeit+Lust auf ´nen netten Abend hätte..ich kann weder pokern, noch den Queue schwingen+die Billardkugeln..ähh..einlochen(??). 

@+-/libi: Ja, sagen wir zu 99,9% bleib ich im Ländle und werde mich gleichwohl unter die anfeuerungswütigen Streckenrandzuschauer mischen und der goldfarbenen Sattelstütze einheizen Oh ja, ich bin gespannt..


----------



## Libtech (7. Januar 2010)

@ all: Also, dann sagen wir doch heute 19Uhr? Radler trinken statt fahren. Auf dass dieses Event nicht wieder mit x-ray verbunden ist.


----------



## ede paul (7. Januar 2010)

passt: dann sach ich mal 19 Uhr Krok Mössingen, incl. Billardutensilien. Bis denne!!


----------



## Viol.a (7. Januar 2010)

Ok., dann schau ich mal, wie Ihr Euch anstellen werdet


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2010)

Hmm... heute 19Uhr schaff ich wohl nicht :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (7. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmm... heute 19Uhr schaff ich wohl nicht :'(



Wir sind bestimmt 2 Minuten da. Eine Tour fahren wir auch nicht. Aktionsradius ist vielleicht 50m. Du würdest uns finden. 

cu


----------



## plusminus (7. Januar 2010)

ey jetzt aber net zu viel Erwartungen. Die goldene Stütze bleibt, obwohl sie mir als Notlösung net unbedingt zusagt. Eine mit Kröpfung wäre fürs Drücken wahrscheinlich besser. So erkennt ihr mich wenigstens. Wenn ich nachm Rennen noch leb freue ich mich Euch kennen zu lernen!
Viel Spaß heute Abend, Billard bzw Snooker is ja auch voll mein Ding, die Anfahrt allerdings etwas heftig 

+-


----------



## BHMDK (7. Januar 2010)

Krok hätte vielleicht sogar gepasst, habe es aber jetzt erst gesehen und dann - echt ey - kein'n Bock mehr, nochmal loszuziehen. 
Billard kann ich allerdings absolut gar nicht 

Demnächst mal 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (8. Januar 2010)

nach dem Trainingsabend können wir uns auch hier bald auf Turniere melden . Schön war´s! 

So, und nächstes mal gehen wir Dart spielen, oder?


----------



## trappa (8. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, hab gestern meinen "Hometrail" erweitert!
> Werde diesen am Samstag dann wohl noch unter die Stollen nehmen!
> 
> @Lenin! Wie schauts aus? Du kennst die Wege hier ja auch Recht gut. Wir sollten mal gemeinsam nen Weg hoch auf den "Höchst" finden, ich hab nämlich kein Bock über diese Verbindungsstraße Balingen-Streichen den Berg hochzuhecheln...



Hallo alle, 
[email protected], versuche es doch mal über das Schützenhaus Frommern (ist zwar auch ziemlich steil, aber nicht so lang). Etwa 200m nach dem Schützenhaus geht ein Weg rechts ab. Da kommst Du zum Sportplatz Zillhausen. Dort einfach den Berg auf der linken Seite behalten und Dich langsam hochschrauben. Geht moderat bergan. Wenn Du oben bist, kommst Du auf der Verbindungsstrasse BL-Streichen heraus.

Have fun


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2010)

Ja Trappa, den Weg kenn ich auch! Und gerade die 200m nach dem Schützenhaus sind sch*** Steil 
mir fällt aber gerade noch der Weg ein, der am Schützenhaus hinter dem Parkplatz abzweigt, den kann man auch zum Sportplatz Zillhausen folgen.


----------



## ede paul (8. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sch*** Steil



wenn etwas zu steil ist, nennt man es Drop. 

Schbässle gmacht.....


----------



## trappa (8. Januar 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> wenn etwas zu steil ist, nennt man es Drop.
> 
> Schbässle gmacht.....



Richtigigerweise hätte es negative drop heißen müssen. Dann weiss auch jeder was gemeint ist. Oder was meinst Du ede


----------



## Viol.a (8. Januar 2010)

Schließ mich an: scheeeee war´s!!! 

Sollten wir öfters machen, solche Threadeventchen
Aber Dart...bei meiner Zielsicherheit..wie wär´s mal mit GoKart oder wenn´s Wetterchen wieder mitspielt, der Hochseilpark in Lichtenstein.......??Oder so..

Und alle die mir gestern* "auf die Füsse gestiegen" *sind bzgl. Marathon fahren: jaaaa, ich überleg´s mir! Aber 86km..wenn ich da an die knapp 40 mit 800/900 hm mit trappa+libi denke..ohje, hab ich zittern müssen..deshalb das Überlegen Männers. Nicht weil´s keinen Spaß bringt; nicht weil´s mir nicht in den Füssen juckt..sondern weil ich Respekt habe und es momenatn leistungsmäßig so entfernt ist!?

@+-: Wenn die Straßenverhältnisse es zulassen, werde ich morgen def. also kommen
@Maikel: .."muß" mich für das vorletzte Jan.We. dann schon mal abmelden..


----------



## Libtech (8. Januar 2010)

Ja, war lustig gestern und ich habe sogar ein paar Kugeln eingelocht. 

Dart oder GoCart klingt gut. Bei letzterem setze ich einen Helm auf (ist ja eh Pflicht) - sonst schießt mich vielleicht wieder einer ab ...




Innen geht es im Halbkreis weiter.

@ viola/+-: Ich mache es auch vom Wetter abhängig und gebe dann Bescheid, ob ich zur DM fahre.

@ viola: 86Km sind zu schaffen. Und da du ja nun eine Rolle im Wohnzimmer stehen hast, kannst du trainieren!!! Ankommen und nicht vom Besenwagen eingesammelt zu werden ist das was zählt!  Auf geht's, anmelden und du hast ein bike-Ziel für 2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich roll in ner halben Stunde los. Da ich meine Startnummer schon habe kann ich getrost kurz vor knapp eintreffen. Werde ja auch schon warmgefahren sein bis ich dort bin 

Bin gespannt ob jemand von Euch auftaucht. Aber bei den Wetterverhältnissen und der Uhrzeit nehm ichs niemandem krumm wenn er/sie lieber daheim bleibt.

+- (Axel)


----------



## Viol.a (9. Januar 2010)

Nun ja..white wild wonderland
Der Erste hat schon mal verschlafen..und die Zweite läßt noch den Heizungsfritzen (der sich wie immer kurzfristig für die Liegendschaft angekündigt hat) in die Wohnung und trabt dann an.


----------



## ede paul (9. Januar 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Und alle die mir gestern* "auf die Füsse gestiegen" *sind bzgl. Marathon fahren: jaaaa, ich überleg´s mir! Aber 86km..wenn ich da an die knapp 40 mit 800/900 hm mit trappa+libi denke..ohje, hab ich zittern müssen..deshalb das Überlegen Männers. Nicht weil´s keinen Spaß bringt; nicht weil´s mir nicht in den Füssen juckt..sondern weil ich Respekt habe und es momenatn leistungsmäßig so entfernt ist!?



da meine Süsse 2010 das erste mal den Marathon in angriff nehmen will und auch nicht so recht weiss, wass da auf sie zukommt, wäre es doch sinnvoll dass ihr euren Respekt gemeinsam bewältigt und ggf. auch zusammen trainiert. Du bekommst die Tage noch ne PN von Ihr. Auf gehts Mädels...go go go....

@ trappa: ach so, da solls hoch gehen. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. In dem Fall ist wohl klettern angesagt. 

@libi: saubere Arbeit, Junge Junge das hätte auch anders.....


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

@LENIN: Gut, dass wir nicht gefahren sind.
Ich hab mich heute mit dem Rad bis zur Schützenhütte Frommern gewagt!
Auf der Straße war es schmierig und im Wald ging nix mehr.
Der unberührte Schnee war zu tief um vernünftig zu fahren und überall Skispuren, die waren richtig glatt :'(


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

*******.....

Albstadt-Bikemarathon ist am 10.07  Pauline hat am 09.07 Geb. - demnach werden die Großeltern,... alle hier sein an dem WE.
Da kann ich nicht mal eben 3Std Radfahren(länger brauch ich ja eh nicht  ) F*ck!!!


----------



## Viol.a (9. Januar 2010)

@ede: Die Spannung bleibt, was?! Wenn dann noch Ramons Nina mit fährt (wobei sie, glaub ich, ganz schön gut ist), können wir fast im Team fahren..wie hieß das heute: las tres chicas linda
..ja ja, ihr tretet mir schon *ganz gut auf den Füssen heru*m..!!


----------



## Libtech (10. Januar 2010)

@ Maikel: Die Großeltern sind zu Besuch, am Tag drauf? Das ist doch gerade ein Grund einen Marathon zu fahren. 
5 Leute, die dich anfeuern, Trinkflaschen und Gel überreichen, ....

@ viola: Anmelden.  

@ all: Hier noch Neujahrswünsche für alle 




Getroffen am Flumserberg. Sehr sympathisch!
Danke fürs einscannen, ede.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

*Einem der brutalsten Downhillrennen der Erde auf fast unfahrbarem Terrain, mit Sauerstoffmangel und Heldenmut*

JaJa - das hatte sich der Raser auf der Piste am Flumserberg wohl auch gedacht!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @LENIN: Gut, dass wir nicht gefahren sind.
> Ich hab mich heute mit dem Rad bis zur Schützenhütte Frommern gewagt!
> Auf der Straße war es schmierig und im Wald ging nix mehr.
> Der unberührte Schnee war zu tief um vernünftig zu fahren und überall Skispuren, die waren richtig glatt :'(



Wow - hast du dich rausgewagt...
Ich hab die Zeit fürs schrauben genutzt - Iris hat nen neuen Rahmen bekommen und noch das eine oder andere Anbauteil ausm Bikemarkt 

-> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17183
Aber in schwarz 

Mit euren Anmeldungen zum Rennen legt ihr aber ganz schön vor. Ich habe doch kaum Zeit zum trainieren - ich muss arbeiten 
Ein Student der arbeitet, schlimm die heutige Zeit 
Und im Juni ist die heiße Phase für meine Abschlussarbeit. Echt blöde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (10. Januar 2010)

@albstadtfahrenwoller: beim ABM kann man durchaus auch mit wenig Vorbereitung durchkommen. Wichtig ist, dass man die ein oder andere 4h Tour vorher mal gefahren ist. Dabei aber nicht übertreiben sondern im gemütlichen Pulsbereich rollern. Der ein oder andere Höhenmeter sollte trotz allem nicht fehlen.
Noch wichtiger ist während dem Rennen genügend zu trinken und zu essen und vor allem nicht vor der Hälfte des Rennens zu meinen das sei ja alles ganz locker. Die (fiesen) Höhenmeter kommen erst nach der Skischanze. Der Kurs ist ansonsten vom Untergrund her wirklich kräfteschonend. Die Teilnahme lohnt allein schon aufgrund der Zuschauer die wirklich jeden anfeuern. 
Noch ein kleiner Geheimtipp: Tandems machen tollen Windschatten - aber auch da kann man rausfliegen  
Also wir sehen uns spätestens in Alstadt im Ziel - wir sind die mit dem gelben Tandem!!
+-


----------



## silberle (10. Januar 2010)

hallo erstmal, 

jetzt bin ich registriert, dank edepaul  gings recht schnell. 
Da dieses Jahr der Bike-Marathon in Albstadt mein Ziel ist, würde ich mich freuen, in der Saison 2010 mit Euch so  diese und jene Tour zu fahren 
 auf bald 
@viol.a: wann gehen wir trainieren ?! Würd mich freuen.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. Januar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Noch ein kleiner Geheimtipp: Tandems machen tollen Windschatten - aber auch da kann man rausfliegen
> Also wir sehen uns spätestens in Alstadt im Ziel - wir sind die mit dem gelben Tandem!!
> +-


Also wenn man in Startblock F startet und dann noch in den Windschatten der Tandems kommt dann brauchts den nicht mehr, da kann man die Tandems auch noch locker überholen 

Ansonsten bestätige ich mal das von +- gesagte, ich habs letztes Jahr auch ganz gut überstanden, und bin im Januar 09 auch noch nie was längeres als 60km/800hm gefahren. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Viol.a (10. Januar 2010)

@silberle: ..Du hast Post!!


----------



## Libtech (10. Januar 2010)

@ lenin: Ein neuer Rahmen?! Wird bestimmt ein schönes bike. Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. 
Kaum Zeit um zu trainieren? Brauchst du doch eh nicht!  btw hast du ja jetzt eine Lampe ... 

@ silberle: Herzlich willkommen! 

@ plusminus: Leider haben wir es nicht zu den Hobbymännern am Samstag geschafft ... Wie war dein Rennen? Die Masters/Elite um 14.50Uhr haben ja ganz schön (mit der Strecke) gekämpft!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

Erstmal ein *Hallo * an die Neuen! 

@Lenin (bzw. Iris  )Der Rahmen ist ja mal ne echtes Schnäppchen! Gut zugeschnappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2010)

Soo... ich muss Mi und Do mal wieder nach Frankfurt und würde die Zeit dort gerne mit etwas Vorfreude versüßen.
Also werfe ich mal was in die Runde!
Getreu dem Motto: *offseason is a state of mind* würde ich am Samstag mein Rad gerne durch den verschneiten Wald jagen!
Um es angenehmer zu machen würde ich einen Treffpunkt vorschlagen an dem man nicht noch über Asphalt fahren muss...

Wie siehts aus???


----------



## Libtech (11. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus???



Bin dabei.

Treffpunkt ohne Asphalteinlage?
z.B. Maria Zell Kirche in (Hechingen) Boll.
> Hoch auf den Raichberg > Zollersteighof > weiter zum ... und überraschen lassen 
(evtl. ein weiteres Funktionsunterhemd + Trikot einpacken, falls wir noch einkehren sollten)


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2010)

Alternative: Parkplatz in Balingen am Waldkindergarten und dann Waldautobahnen bis Streichen und dann wenn möglich nen Singletrail zurück!!!

Allerdings nicht so interessant wie dein Vorschlag!!!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn ihr nicht allzu früh startet am Samstag, wäre ich auch dabei. Ich komme am Freitag nämlich erst relativ spät wieder nach Balingen


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2010)

Kriegen wir hin! Sagen wir um 08:00? 

Macht mal Vorschläge!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kriegen wir hin! Sagen wir um 08:00?
> 
> Macht mal Vorschläge!





...naja nicht so ganz - vlt. eher so 10:30?


----------



## Viol.a (11. Januar 2010)

Na toll!! ..Ihr plant eine Tour OHNE mich?? ..super, darf ich wohl die Wechseltrikots reichen, *wenn ich von der Arbeit *evtl. bei Euch vorbeischneie..Hr. Maikel..na toll!
Ich muß doch traaiinnniiiiiiiiiiren!!!


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2010)

10:30 passt!

@Viola: Du trainierst doch fleißig auf deiner Rolle 
Und Snowride hat ja nix mit Training für den Marathon zu tun


----------



## Viol.a (11. Januar 2010)

Du willst mich bloß nicht mitnehmen..*Schippchen zieh*..ich seh schon: Männerrunde willst Du haben..Männerrunde sollst Du haben..pah



@libi: Danke für den Tip "highlight" BL


----------



## Libtech (11. Januar 2010)

10:30Uhr? Von mir aus auch später 

Gerne auch in BL! 
Das Wetter bzw Schnee sind für den _speziellen _Snowride am Raichberg gerade richtig. Hoffe es wird nicht weniger. 
Ich schau' mal am Freitag Mittag, ob es Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

Gut, halten wir also Raichbergrunde fest!!!

Zeit? (Kommt von Viola noch nen Vorschlag? Oder bleibt es bei 10:30?)
@Lib: Kannst du noch mal nen genauen Treffpunkt dann nennen?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

OH, ich sehe gerade, ich hab gestern den 2000sten Beitrag in diesem Thread geschrieben! Wir sind gut


----------



## trappa (12. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen alle, 
das hört sich ja gut an. Ein Schneeritt am Samstag. Ich kann sehr wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn allerdings der Treffpunkt und die Uhrzeit steht werde ich mal weitersehen.
Ob allerdings der Raichberg die beste Gegend ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Schnee ist nach wie vor sehr pulverig. Die Schneeverwehungen zwingen das eine oder andere Mal zu Standversuchen.
Ist mir am Samstag passiert. Plötzlich bin ich im Schnee steckengeblieben. Sah lustig aus - so als Statue auf freiem Feld.

Die erste Liste vom Albstadt-Bike-Marathon ist im Netz. 14 Seiten schon. http://albstadtbikemarathon.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/Starter_20100108.pdf


----------



## Viol.a (12. Januar 2010)

@Maikel: So so..ich verstehe!
Macht nur..wenn ich* vom Malochen *am Samstag befreit bin, werdet Ihr wahrscheinlich schon wieder schön gemütlich zu Hause auf den Sofas chillen.. Freiwillig wird niemand bis 15:30h warten..

Der versammelten Mannschaft also: Viel Spaß


----------



## syrer (12. Januar 2010)

servus Leute,

Albstadt hat nun ein Promo Video sau geil:http://www.bikepark-blog.de/?p=58


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

Das ist doch schon ne olle Kamelle! 
Man merkt das du lange nicht im Geschäft warst! 
BTW: die Kurve bei 2:15 ist die Stelle an der es mich gelegt hat 

Aber: Albstadt hat jetzt auch Saisonkarten (mit Frühkaufrabatt) und nen eigenes Forum!


----------



## trappa (12. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gut, halten wir also Raichbergrunde fest!!!
> @Lib: Kannst du noch mal nen genauen Treffpunkt dann nennen?



Hab heute mal ein Auge auf die Wege geworfen. Am Raichberg sieht es nicht schlecht aus. Ab und zu gibt es eben eine Schneewehe, aber die kann man ja umfahren.
Euch viel Spass am Samstag.


----------



## syrer (12. Januar 2010)

@ [email protected]:Na dann können wir ja sobald der Park offen hat der Kurve zusammen mit ede,Yeti auf den Zahn fühlen oder?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

Der Dreckskurve werde ich nächste Saison schon zeigen wo der Hammer hängt! 

Wie siehts mit dir am Samstag aus? Snowride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (12. Januar 2010)

Nee geht net, am Wochenende steht mein Umzug nach Pfullingen an außerdem hab ich immer noch nicht mein Schaltwerk repariert.
Aber euch viel Spassss dabei 

syrer


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2010)

OK, das ist nen Grund 
Ist das Pfullingen bei Reutlingen? (Kenn mich hier ja nicht sooo dolle aus!)


----------



## silberle (12. Januar 2010)

@viola





> . Freiwillig wird niemand bis 15:30h warten..


na ja gehts vielleicht ne Stunde früher? Hätte den Vorteil dass wir nicht so in die Dunkelheit kommen und die Kälte erträglich wäre.
Musst Du am Sonntag arbeiten ?


----------



## Viol.a (12. Januar 2010)

@silberle: Ich muß bis 14h arbeiten..Samstag wie Sonntag. Und von der Arbeit nach Hause, umziehen, Fahrrad aufladen, zum Treffpunkt fahren..hm, da ist 14:30h quasi unmöglich.
Aber nächste Woche müßt ich dafür nur montags, mittwochs und donnerstags raus. Freitag muß ich vormittags "nur" unterrichten..


----------



## Viol.a (12. Januar 2010)

Ach und pssssst..sei nur am Rande erwähnt: Habe mich gerade zum Marathon angemeldet






Jetzt geht´s los..ogott!


----------



## trappa (13. Januar 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Ach und pssssst..sei nur am Rande erwähnt: Habe mich gerade zum Marathon angemeldet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da nenn ich mal eine mutige Entscheidung. Gratuliere Viol.a. Du kannst nur gewinnen dabei.
An Trainingspartnern wird es Dir nicht fehlen. Ich bin dabei. Am Samstag geht es bei mir leider nicht - sonst wäre eine erste Einheit ja schon mal möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (13. Januar 2010)

@trappa: Ja..mutig Aber wie heißt´s so schön:
"Ein neuer Weg ist immer ein Wagnis. 
Aber wenn wir den Mut haben los zu gehen, 
dann ist jedes Stolpern und jeder Fehltritt ein Sieg, 
über unsere Ängste, unsere Zweifel und Bedenken!"

MEINE Herausforderung 2010! Und da silberle zwar mit deutlich mehr Praxis, aber genauso "neu" vor diesem Wagnis steht, werden wir gemeinsam im Team stark sein..!! Pusht uns nur!!
Und @trappa/all: Bin für jede Unterstützung/Einheit dankbar!

Ole ole..dos chicas linda


----------



## trappa (13. Januar 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Ole ole..dos chicas linda



Ich kenne bisher nur eine, und da stimmt es.

Also denne bis zum nächsten trail ride.


----------



## ede paul (13. Januar 2010)

@silberle + Viola:  Bin soooo stolz auf euch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ole ole..dos chicas linda...und nicht tiefstapeln hier!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ihr geht bestimmt ab wie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 und werdet die Konkurenz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also immer hübsch am Ball bleiben sonst müssen wir Männer eingreifen


----------



## Viol.a (13. Januar 2010)

Meine Güte...soviel Schmeicheleien ist man ja gar nicht gewohnt!! 
Der seltene Augenblick tritt ein, an dem ich sprachlos....und knalle rot werde


.....danke

.....


----------



## trappa (14. Januar 2010)

Hurra Freiform ist wieder zurück. Ich dachte schon er ist verschollen. Das Team ist wieder vollständig.


----------



## Libtech (15. Januar 2010)

*Winter-Intermezzo: Morgen, Samstag*

Bin eben von einer kleinen Erkundungstour mit dem Landy zurück. 

Schnee ist nur im unteren Teil fest(gefroren), weiter oben ist der Schnee sogar noch leicht pulvrig. Grip ist also einigermaßen vorhanden. 
Rasante Abfahrten sind aber nicht drin.  

Daher könnten wir es in Angriff nehmen:

- 10:30/11:00 ?
- Treffpunkt per PN; wer ist dabei?
- Dauer: 1,5-2 Stunden (exkl. Einkehrschwung)

PS: Die Abfahrt wäre mit dem Schlitten extremst lustig. Adrenalin+Spaß bestimmt höher als mit dem MTB. 
Und mit einer Funzel auf dem Kopf nochmal doppelt so sehr.
Hätte jmd (die nächsten Tage/Abende) Lust?

Edit 1: Uhrzeit
Gerne auch noch später. Ich bin flexibel. Je später gegen Mittag, desto softer der Schnee. Macht Vorschläge. 11 Uhr, 12 Uhr, ... ?
Edit 2: Abfahrt
Auf einer weiteren Erkundungstour mit dem best 4by4byfar : Die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil sogar sehr pulvrig! ca. 10-17cm Schnee. 
Das wäre praktisch sogar mit dem Snowboard ein Riesenspaß. Problem: Wenn man Pech hat und man auf einen Stein kommt (30:70), hat man einen fiesen Kratzer in der Base. Hätte ich doch nur noch meine alten Bretter...


----------



## Viol.a (15. Januar 2010)

*Winterintermezzo*: Ich bin ja raus..muß immer noch bis 14Uhr arbeiten und daher erst später abkömmlich.

*Rodelspaß o.what ever:* Mein alter Holzschlitten steht eingemottet bei meinen Eltern im Keller..700km entfernt ..allerdings stell ich mir DIESE Abfahrt mehr als lustig vor und wäre für sowas grundsätzlich immer zu haben
..wie für sovieles, ich Adrenalinjunkey

À prospros: Hätte vllt. jemand auch mal Lust und Interesse mit raften und/oder Canyoning zu machen. Kam mir die Tage in den Kopf..war letztes Jahr und ist für dies Jahr wieder vorgemerkt! Wochenendtrip in lustigem Zusammensein nach Österreich genehm??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (15. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> *Winter-Intermezzo: Morgen, Samstag*
> 
> 
> Edit 1: Uhrzeit
> Gerne auch noch später. Ich bin flexibel. Je später gegen Mittag, desto softer der Schnee. Macht Vorschläge. 11 Uhr, 12 Uhr, ... ?



Ich plädiere für 11:15


----------



## Libtech (15. Januar 2010)

@ masterLenin: Alright, dann 11:15Uhr

@ maikel: Nehme an, du kommst auch? Schließlich hast du ja den Anstoß gegeben. 

@ viola: Der Schnee liegt ja noch eine Weile

Bis dann


----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2010)

wird ja immer später  Da kann ich mein Bike ja vorher doch noch umbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (16. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wird ja immer später  Da kann ich mein Bike ja vorher doch noch umbauen!



Und wer kam als Letzter? 

Bilder von heute sind hochgeladen. 

War sehr lustig!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2010)

Ja... war sehr lustisch!!! Viel Allgemeinsport (weniger biken )


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch nen Gegenhalter für Kettenblattschrauben?
Ich habe keinen Schraubenzieher der soooo breit ist und bei bmo,... finde ich spezielle Schlüssel.
Ich müsste das aber relativ kurzfristig hinbekommen!

Ggfs. gerne auch Tipps wie man das ohne Gegenhalter hinbekommt!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. Januar 2010)

Evtl. mit einer Münze? Die dann halt mit ner Säge halbieren....


----------



## Libtech (17. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch nen Gegenhalter für Kettenblattschrauben?
> Ich habe keinen Schraubenzieher der soooo breit ist und bei bmo,... finde ich spezielle Schlüssel.
> Ich müsste das aber relativ kurzfristig hinbekommen!



Ja, habe sowas.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2010)

Da wo der DreMo liegt?


----------



## Libtech (18. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da wo der DreMo liegt?



In der gleichen Box.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (18. Januar 2010)

So nun bin ich auch zum Marathon gemeldet und zwar zu beiden 
Ich hoffe ja, dass ich das packe - vor den 86km habe ich ja schon bammel....

@ Maikel: Und wo bist du da??? Anmelden, aber flott 
http://www3.your-sports.com/details...me=your-sports|ta Teilnehmerliste&format=view


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2010)

Wir stimmen heute Abend noch unseren Terminplan ab! 
Danach mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (21. Januar 2010)

@ede: Was soll ich jetzt noch sagen..außer okay  Müßt Ihr mich halt "an die Hand nehmen"!?

@all: evtl. und ganz vielleicht würde ich gerne am So. eine kleine, ENTSPANNTE Runde tun machen wollen Wär denn theoretisch jemand interessiert??


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte, sollte es die Zeit zulassen am Sonntag mal wieder Trails fahren!


----------



## Viol.a (21. Januar 2010)

Jut jut...soweit schon mal!


----------



## Libtech (22. Januar 2010)

Wegen Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht. Bin bisschen angeschlagen.
Daher habe ich auch für den WP diese Woche nicht viel gemacht.


----------



## ede paul (22. Januar 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @ede: Was soll ich jetzt noch sagen..außer okay  Müßt Ihr mich halt "an die Hand nehmen"!?


Hi hi, es zwingt Dich keiner, aber ich finds toll, dass Du dich der Herausforderung stellst 
Klar nehmen wir Dich bei der Hand, nur Mut. Ach ja und stell Dich auf nen gehörigen Muskelkater am Sa. ein 

@all: So. kann man mal was ins Auge fassen. Hab grad nur noch keinen "Zeitplan" für´s Wochenende. Vorschläge willkommen. Ach ja und "entspannt" klingt schonmal gut.


----------



## Libtech (22. Januar 2010)

Erste Voraussetzung für entspanntes Fahren: Nicht vor 13 Uhr  (Aber ich werde wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mit von der Partie sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. Januar 2010)

da wirds ja schon wieder dunkel 

Aber mal so ganz allgemein... wer, wo, wie und wann geht was am WE?
Wäre ja schon ne Runde mit dabei...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2010)

13Uhr!  Frommern-Burgfelden-Streichen-Frommern? Nein, nicht über Straße!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2010)

In Todtnau tut sich was: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=442223


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2010)

Lebt ihr noch???
Wie siehts aus mit morgen?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. Januar 2010)

Natürlich leben wir noch - wir sind nur mit biken beschäftigt bei dem super Wetter 

Nenne für morgen einfach eine Uhrzeit und Ort und ich bin da


----------



## [email protected] (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich will ja nicht wieder der Buhmann sein 
Schlage aber trotzdem die genannten 13Uhr nochmals vor!
Sollte meine Runde zuspruch finden, dann wäre der Kärcherwaschpark im Industriegebiet Gehrn wieder ein guter Startplatz. Wer mag kann auch zu mir nach Hause kommen


----------



## Libtech (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren. Zuviel anderes Zeugs steht an und das Snowboardfahren war auch nicht gerade regeneratiosfördernd. 

Wünsche schöne Trails unter den Stollen!


----------



## Viol.a (24. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid, aber ihr (Maikel, Lenin,...) werdet wohl auch ohne mich fahren müssen 
Na ja, könnt ihr ja ein wenig zu mir aufschließen..punktetechnisch


----------



## trappa (24. Januar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nicht wieder der Buhmann sein
> Schlage aber trotzdem die genannten 13Uhr nochmals vor!
> Sollte meine Runde zuspruch finden, dann wäre der Kärcherwaschpark im Industriegebiet Gehrn wieder ein guter Startplatz. Wer mag kann auch zu mir nach Hause kommen



Sorry, habe es jetzt erst gesehen. Hätte aber so und so nicht können. Ich hoffe ihr habt viel Spass dabei. Die Untergrundbedingungen sind ja nicht gerade gut mit Sommerreifen.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2010)

Der Untergrund war oft wirklich sch***. 
Haben aber nen neuen, geilen Trail gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (25. Januar 2010)

so, die Saisonkarte für Albstadt ist bestellt und bereits bezahlt! 

Jetzt muss sich nur noch der blöde Winter verdrücken.  Also ein klarer Appell and die närrischen unter euch. Jagt Ihn fort den Winter!!!


----------



## Libtech (25. Januar 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> so, die Saisonkarte für Albstadt ist bestellt und bereits bezahlt!
> 
> Jetzt muss sich nur noch der blöde Winter verdrücken.  Also ein klarer Appell and die närrischen unter euch. Jagt Ihn fort den Winter!!!



Und ich habe mir heute ein neues Board bestellt.  *I pray for snow *  

Aber wir können uns ja darauf einigen, dass es nur im Allgäu und den Alpen schneit.


----------



## trappa (26. Januar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Aber wir können uns ja darauf einigen, dass es nur im Allgäu und den Alpen schneit.



Da bin ich einig mit Dir.

Hier habe ich noch eine Anregung für die extremen Downhiller - so zu sagen der "ultimative Drop" (siehe Anhang)


----------



## ede paul (26. Januar 2010)

@libi: ok von mir aus... aber nur unter Protest 

@trappa: ja geil, ein mega Drop ins Flat. Und anschließend könnte ich wieder hochklettern. Ganzkörperworkout sozusagen und meine Lieblingshobbys an einem Spot. Geil


----------



## Viol.a (26. Januar 2010)

@ede/silberle: Es sind wohl eher die Hände, insbesondere die Finger, die mir morgen schmerzen werden...hat aber trotzdem enorm Spaß gemacht! 

 Sehr gerne wieder!!!


----------



## ede paul (27. Januar 2010)

@viola: ja klar immer gerne wieder!! Ohne jetzt hier schleimen zu wollen, Du scheinst ech ne Begabung zu haben. Also wie gesagt immer wieder gerne und die Mädels unserer Kletterherde freuen sich immer über weiblichen Zuwachs.


----------



## ede paul (28. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_6lSLuwU6Q"]YouTube- "Al limite dell'equilibrio".[/ame]


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (28. Januar 2010)

also wenn ich nen Rennrad hätte könnte ich das auch 
Außerdem ist das bestimmt nen Fake und er hat in der Satteltasche einen AntiSchwerkraftGenerator oder ähnliches


----------



## Libtech (28. Januar 2010)

@ ede/lenin:  

Das ist bestimmt ein Einradfahrer, der nur mal kurz auf ein 2Rad umgestiegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (29. Januar 2010)

@ede/silberle: ..sch.... hatte ich gestern Muskelkater!!! Wir haben doch gar nicht soviel gemacht?! 
..Trizeps, M.infraspinatus, M.deltoideus, Mm.biceps+triceps brachii, M.latissimus dorsi..und wer in der Schule gut aufgepaßt hat, weiß jetzt auch, was mir alles weh getan hat

Und was hilft dagegen? Sport..richtig


----------



## ede paul (29. Januar 2010)

jau, gleich heut Abend beim Bouldern nachlegen und den Muskelkater am WE rausstrampeln. Wir sind heut ab 18Uhr im EMKA


----------



## silberle (29. Januar 2010)

Edit: EMKA wurde auf Morgen verschoben.....


----------



## Viol.a (30. Januar 2010)

Hmm..hätte Lust auf ENTSPANNTES biken am morgigen Sonntag..noch irgendwer??Als Ausgleich zum heutigen bouldern quasi
Sozusagen: wir starten gemütlich in´s Projekt 2010 "Viola-und-Silberle-trainieren-für-Albstadt"..6 month to go..

Also???

Edit:Ich glaube, wir lassen das Rad heute lieber im Warmen stehen! Man ist da was runter gekommen?!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Der Schneefall wird gar nicht weniger 
Biken lass ich heute wohl auch ausfallen... Ggfs. noch laufen, mehr aber nicht!


----------



## Bruckii (31. Januar 2010)

Ja, der Schneefall hier bei uns wird gar nich weniger, ganz im Gegenteil immer mehr,.. Montag und Mittwoch nochmals Schneefall, & Freitag solls dann reinregnen,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (31. Januar 2010)

Willkommen Bruckii!
Hoffen wir mal, daß der Schnee bis zum Ende der Woche noch so schön liegen bleibt


----------



## Bruckii (31. Januar 2010)

Danke & auch ein herzliches willkommen an euch.
Ja, der Schnee darf gerne noch diese woche liegen bleiben, auch wenn es mit dem Snowboarden zeitlich warscheinlich nicht so ganz hinhaut, aber dann darf der Schnee auch gerne wieder Platz schaffen, ein neues Mountainbike wartet darauf gefahren zu werden


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2010)

Weg mit dem weißen Zeug!
Und bitte auch das Montafon recht zeitig freiräumen


----------



## Viol.a (31. Januar 2010)

Das Projekt 2010 "Viola-und-Silberle-trainieren-für-Albstadt" wird langsam angegangen...und dann durch gestartet 
Na ja, die Motivation ist da..der Respekt, oder auf deutsch der Bammel vor den Höhenmetern leider auch noch

@Maikel: Montafon??


----------



## Bruckii (31. Januar 2010)

Wird mit "trainieren für Albstadt" der LBS-Bikemarathon gemeint?!


----------



## Viol.a (31. Januar 2010)

Genau..zum ersten Mal! Und in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn, den Umständen eine Teamgenossin zu haben (zur gegenseitigen Motivation über all´die Durststrecken und Training) und dem Zureden der Männers/Trainingspartnern hier, wird das also "unser" Projekt 2010!..mit gebührendem Empfang hoffentlich

Also wenn ich DAS schaffe....


----------



## Bruckii (31. Januar 2010)

Dann wünsch ich dir in diesem Sinne auch schonmal viel Erfolg.
Ich darf dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal starten, bin schon angemeldet, fehlt lediglich nur noch das passende Wetter um mit dem Training zu beginnen. Aber vllt sieht man sich ja sogar


----------



## Viol.a (31. Januar 2010)

Ebenso, ebenso...viel Erfolg! Durchkommen ist alles, heißt es bei uns Absolut spannende, aber auch Respekt zollende Angelegenheit! Und ja, vllt. sieht man sich ja..wohl spätestens in den letzten Startblocks


----------



## [email protected] (1. Februar 2010)

JaJa: Der Maikel wird sich das Montafon, dort dann besonders ein paar Berge der Silvretta, im Juni angucken...
Dummerweise startet der "Sommerliftbetrieb" erst Ende Juni (es sei denn der Winter verzieht sich schnell und die Bahnen sind früher wieder einsatzbereit.)
Sollte ich keine Bergbahnen erwischen muss ich erstmal 1.500hm hoch fahren/schieben/tragen!!!


----------



## Viol.a (2. Februar 2010)

Bevor der Thread hier auf die 2.Seite abrutscht, schaut Euch mal das  hier an..."wie alles begann", oder auch "man waren meine Eltern durchgeknallt!?"..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h19n-5qIp78"]YouTube- Klunkerz: A Film About Mountain Bike History[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Februar 2010)

Liegt als DVD hier bei mir irgendwo rum...


----------



## ede paul (3. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Liegt als DVD hier bei mir irgendwo rum...



kann ich ne Kopie haben?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch illegal!


----------



## ede paul (3. Februar 2010)

ist doch nur deine Sicherungskopie, die du sofort nach dem Durchschauen wieder bekommst. Was ist daran illegal....kannst mir ja auch das Ologinal aushändigen....dann brauchts keine Kopie....

Aber so wichtig isses nu auch nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Februar 2010)

Welches Original?


----------



## Libtech (5. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Jmd Lust am Samstag eine Runde zu fahren? Vorzugsweise 12 Uhr


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Ich denk du bist im Schnee?

Gerne nach 12... um 12 und abends hab ich zu tun!
Könnte aber gerne ne Runde zwischen 13 und 18 drehen.


----------



## Libtech (5. Februar 2010)

Bin am Sonntag im Schnee. 

Die Woche war zu hart, da brauch ich einen Tag, um mal durchzuatmen und relaxen. Will am Samstag nicht schon wieder früh aufstehen. 

Also, dann sagen wir doch um 14Uhr? 

Jetzt geht's gleich auf Jungfernfahrt mit 'Crossi'. Mal schauen, wie dreckig ich ihn bekomme?!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Sonntag?

Von wann bis wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (5. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sonntag?
> 
> Von wann bis wann?



Von früh bis spät. Sonst lohnt das nicht richtig. 

Warum, magst mit?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

ich überlege!

BTW: Samstag fahren wir wo?


----------



## Libtech (5. Februar 2010)

Du überlegst?
Wenn du Handschuhe, Hose und Jacke hast, gibt es da nichts zum Überlegen.  Kurs (Brett/Boots ausleihen) kannst du bestimmt vor Ort machen. Schicke ich dir per PN.

Samstag fahren wir ... mh ... 
- ein paar Runden um den Golfplatz*
- um die Burg
- cruising around BL
- Hechinger Stadtwald*
- Hechingen>Beuren>Schlatt>Jungingen unterhalb des Traufs und auf der anderen Seite zurück*
- hoch auf den Raichberg
- durch den Wald bei Bodelshausen*

* für Crossi geeignet, jedoch kein Muss


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2010)

Reden wir morgen drüber übers Schneespielen...

Morgen: Entweder die Burg/golfplatzrunde oder bei mir durchn Wald???


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Februar 2010)

Nein........

Ich kann doch am Samstag nicht mitkommen - ich muss arbeiten 

Da muss ich am Sonntag wohl alleine ne Runde drehen...

Boarden komm ich übrigens nicht mit - das Wetter is ned so doll.


----------



## Libtech (5. Februar 2010)

@ ML: Ja, stimmt, das Wetter wird hundsmiserabel - laut 2 Wetterdiensten soll es schneien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (6. Februar 2010)

@all: Gerade sagte die aktuelle Wettervorhersage für´s Wochenende, daß es morgen noch mal Schneefall, ergo Neuschnee geben wird..ab Sonntag dann aber ab vormittags trocken, teils mit sonnigen Abschnitten!!!


----------



## Bruckii (6. Februar 2010)

Des hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an, dann kann man nur hoffen & abwarten.


----------



## Libtech (6. Februar 2010)

@ maikel: Ich komm' zu dir. Kann bisschen später als 14Uhr werden (15-30min)


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2010)

Ok! Cya...


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2010)

Heute schön mit Libi crossen gewesen. Bin mir sicher das mein altes Schätzchen nie so heiß sein kann wie grüner Chili  aber ich glaub so nen paar Änderungen müssen an den lila Oldi noch dran.
Lenker, Schaltung, Kurbel, LRS,...


----------



## Libtech (6. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Heute schön mit Libi crossen gewesen. Bin mir sicher, dass mein altes Schätzchen nie so heiß sein kann, wie grüner Chili  Aber ich glaub', so nen paar Änderungen müssen an den lila Oldi noch dran.
> Lenker, Schaltung, Kurbel, LRS,...




Lila - und das ist eine schöne Lackierung - ist gerade "trendy"!  

Ein "krummer" Lenker und eine Schalt-/Bremseinheit würden ihm sehr, sehr gut stehen! 

Ja, hat heute Spaß gemacht. Entlang den Spuren im Schnee ist es bestimmt immer noch "hot".


----------



## syrer (7. Februar 2010)

Naja Leute,ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern aber wir sind hier in nem Mountainbike-Forum
Geht doch bitte ins Rennrad-Forum


----------



## Libtech (7. Februar 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Naja Leute,ich will ja jetzt nicht meckern aber wir sind hier in nem Mountainbike-Forum
> Geht doch bitte ins Rennrad-Forum



Danke für den Hinweis. Zuviel Hamsterbiken gewesen? Relax. 

Lass uns doch unsere Freude.   
_Ich sag' nur Billardspielen ... Snowboard ... Klettern ... Spinning ... etc. und hast du mich nicht letztens auf einer Tour diverse Sachen bzgl eines 28" Bikes gefragt?_  

Aber ich schicke gleich eine mail an den Admin, um Post 21.15Uhr+22.07Uhr löschen zu lassen.  Ab sofort werde ich das das heilige MTB-Forum huldigen. 





Weiter werde ich Buße tun und 10x die Burg Hohenzollern mit dem *MTB* hinauffahren. 
Falls ich weiterhin von einem Ausschluss bedroht sein sollte , ziehe ich mir ein Büßerhemd über und fahre mit dem *MTB* nach Canossa.
Durch diese eingefahrenen Sonderpunkte erreicht unser Team vielleicht noch die TOP 50 im WP.


----------



## syrer (8. Februar 2010)

Neee Libi es geht doch darum das hier im Forum in letzter Zeit immer mehr Müll gepostet wird wo absolut keinen interessiert. Sowas kann man doch per PN machen und gut is. Wenn ich was über dein Crosser wissen will frag ich dich persönlich oder per PN.

Desweiteren kann ich hier auf so manche Antworten echt verzichten da sie nämlich sehr provokativ und überheblich rüber kommen.
Ich fahr wirklich gern mit euch Touren und hab auch viel Spass dabei aber das mußte jetzt halt auch mal gesagt werden. Sei mir deshalb nicht böse denn das hat überhaupt nichts mit dir zu tun.
Ich finds nur Schade das wenn ich schau was im Forum geschrieben wird erst mal ne halbe Seite mit Antworten lesen muß wo absolut keinen Inhalt haben. Auf ne normale Frage kann ich doch ne normale Antwort erwarten oder?

cu syrer


----------



## trappa (9. Februar 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Neee Libi es geht doch darum das hier im Forum in letzter Zeit immer mehr Müll gepostet wird wo absolut keinen interessiert. Sowas kann man doch per PN machen und gut is. Wenn ich was über dein Crosser wissen will frag ich dich persönlich oder per PN.
> 
> Desweiteren kann ich hier auf so manche Antworten echt verzichten da sie nämlich sehr provokativ und überheblich rüber kommen.
> Ich fahr wirklich gern mit euch Touren und hab auch viel Spass dabei aber das mußte jetzt halt auch mal gesagt werden. Sei mir deshalb nicht böse denn das hat überhaupt nichts mit dir zu tun.
> ...



Hi alle,
sei nicht so hart mit den Teilnehmern hier im Faden, Syrer. Dafür ist doch ein Forum da, dass man sich austauscht. Und libtech hat doch schon mehr als genug an Buße angeboten.
Du hast recht damit, wenn Du sagst, dass viele Dinge über PN ausgetauscht werden können. Das schließt aber viele vom Informationsfluss aus. Lebe einfach mit ein bisschen Anarchie - so ist das Internet eben.
Ich für meinen Teil überlese einfach die Dinge, die mich nicht interessieren, bzw. nicht betreffen.

Nun noch etwas in eigener Sache. 
Der gestrige Eintrag im Winterpokal war mein vorläufig letzter Eintrag. Ich werde für den Rest der Wintersaison erst wieder Einträge liefern, wenn meine Teammitglieder in etwa auf gleichem Stand sind.
Natürlich werde ich weiterhin mitlesen.


Allen eine schöne und entspannte Restsaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (9. Februar 2010)

Wird Zeit dass der Winter und v.a. die blöde Winterzeit wieder Geschichte ist, bevor wir alle nen Lagerkoller bekommen. 

Für mich war in letzter Zeit auch nicht viel interessantes dabei, aber die "Rache" kommt sobald die DH-Saison wieder los geht.  

Also jedem das Seine und den Rest überlesen, fertig.


----------



## Libtech (9. Februar 2010)

@ syrer: 

Dass ich ins Rennradforum soll (wegen 2 Postings), haben wir ja gestern per PN geklärt. Und es freut mich, dass du Krummlenkern doch tolerant gegenüber bist. Hätte mich ja auch sonst schwer gewundert. 

Wie Trappa schon schrieb lese ich auch über vieles Hinweg, was mich nicht betrifft oder interessiert. 
Ich kann damit leben, dass über Klettern, Boarden, Weggehen, Grillen, Videolinks, das ein oder andere Bild zur Aufheiterung, etc. gepostet wird. Das ist in Nachbarthreads nicht wesentlich anders. Und ein wenig Unterhaltung darf ja auch sein.
Andernfalls wären die Postings Zweizeiler:
----
Treffpunkt:
Zeit:
Art der Strecke:
Ca. Dauer:
--------------> bisschen langweilig

Desweiteren haben wir noch Winter. Und wie im Sommer gibt es wohl auch ein "Winterloch". Da wird naturgemäß über alles Mögliche berichtet, auch wenn die Themen dann ein bisschen fern vom Eigentlichen sind. 
"Facebook" möchte ich aber auch nicht.

Ungeschickt war vielleicht, dass du den Krummlenker als Stein des Anstoßes gewählt hast, obwohl _dich ganz andere Dinge_ betrüben.
Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit (jetzt oder bevor einem die Hutschnur reißt) diese anderen Dinge per PN mit den jeweiligen 'Charaktern' zu klären? 
Andernfalls ist diese Seite im Thread wieder nicht mit bikespezifischen Inhalten gefüllt und es bleibt ein Beigeschmack.

Peace. 

@ trappa aka 'Benchmark': Einer von den Dummies wird dich bestimmt noch einholen .... oder auch nicht. 

@ ede: Recht hast du


----------



## trappa (9. Februar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ syrer:
> Ungeschickt war vielleicht, dass du den Krummlenker als Stein des Anstoßes gewählt hast, obwohl _dich ganz andere Dinge_ betrüben.
> Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit (jetzt oder bevor einem die Hutschnur reißt) diese anderen Dinge per PN mit den jeweiligen 'Charaktern' zu klären?
> Andernfalls ist diese Seite im Thread wieder nicht mit bikespezifischen Inhalten gefüllt und es bleibt ein Beigeschmack.
> ...



Hi Libtech, ich war drauf und dran genau das zu posten, was Du da andeutest. Ich habe syrer anders in Erinnerung. Irgendwas scheint ihm gegen die Hutschnur gegangen zu sein. 
Ich hoffe, dass er es schafft, das auszuräumen. Wäre schade, wenn das Board wegen ein paar Nichtigkeiten verkommt. Gerade die OT-Themen sind ja das Salz in der suppe.

Dass mich einer von den Dummies einholt, hoffe ich ja.

Weiterhin viel Spass bei OT


----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2010)

Hmm... syrer hat ja auf der einen Seite Recht. Dies ist nen MTB-Forum und das soll hier auch das Hauptthema sein.
Allerdings haben sich hier Freundschaften gefunden, die zwar hauptsächlich dem MTB geschuldet sind aber auf der anderen Seite auch in ander Interessen übergeht.
Siehe Crossrad, Boulder, Snowboarden, selbst Billard!!!
Momentan haben wir hier 2 "Probleme"
a. es ist Winterzeit (weniger Radfahren, mehr Lagerkoller,...)
b. viele Stammgäste in dem Thread sind zZ sehr inaktiv, wenn ich jetzt jedes Thema (von dem ich weiß, dass dies auch andere interessiert) nur mit ein paar weniger Leuten via PN bequatsche, dann schließt man die anderen ja nur mehr aus!
Das will ich aber auch nicht...

Klar, wenn hier viel ruhig geworden sind, weil hier viel OT ist, dann raus mit der Sprache. Dann lassen wir das!

Jetzt aber mal wieder Back to Topic:
Das letzte Feb-We ist Vollmond angesagt! Ich möchte schon mal den 27.2. in die Runde werfen. Wenn das Wetter stimmt würde ich gerne nen Nightride mit der ganzen Meute hier anstreben  ALSO... notiert den 27.2


----------



## ede paul (12. Februar 2010)

so langsam reichts mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Viol.a (13. Februar 2010)

*@all*: Sagt mal..ein paar Seiten zuvor, war mal die Rede/die Idee eines grandiosen Besuchs im Bikepark über Ostern oder Pfingsten!?





Ist das noch Fakt? 
Prinzipiell wäre auch ich nämlich nicht abgeneigt; sollte sich dort gleichwohl was flowiges auch für mich finden..Bzw.auf welche Feiertage hattet Ihr Euch schlußendlich geeinigt?..meine Kollegen planen nämlich bereits kräftig, wer wann arbeiten muß..entweder/oder..

*Edit*: Dummkopf ich..Pfingsten also!Konkrete Vorschläge..Planung..wohin..wer..??


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2010)

Naja Ostern ist am 01.04. da werden die Bikeparks in den Alpen noch nicht auf sein! 
Pfingsten wär ich für nen Tripp offen


----------



## dangerousD (14. Februar 2010)

@viola:

Tipp: Lac Blanc im Elsaß. Da findest Du als Anfängerin sehr schöne Strecken, von "Familienabfahrt" bis Profi-DH. Wenn Du hier erste ErFAHRungen gesammelt hast und Dich sicher fühlst, wäre ein Ausflug in alpine Parks möglich. Vorher würde ich davon abraten - die Alpen sind ein Kaliber für sich.

Weitere Alternativen wären der Geißkopf in Bayern oder der Bikepark Winterberg. Vorteil: auf den dortigen Brechsand-Strecken kannst Du Dich ohne Wurzeln oder Steine einfach mal an Gefälle, Kurven und Sprünge rantasten. Wenn das klappt, kannst Du auf die "Waldstrecken" gehen - mit Schlamm, Wurzeln, Felsen, losen Steinen als zusätzlichen Reizen  

Dann käme Todtnau, ganz zum Schluß Wildbad (den 1er-DH bis zum Schluß aufheben  ). 

Ach ja: Albstadt wäre das nächstgelegene. Vielleicht fängst Du damit an... 


Zum Thema Fahrtechnik: sicher ist es toll, vieles auf eigene Faust bzw. mit Support der Forumskollegen zu probieren. Speziell auf Frauen abgestimmte Fahrtechniktrainings bringen aber unter Umständen mehr. Sowas bieten z.B. die Rasenmäher an - ich weiß aus zweiter Hand  , daß diese Trainings echt gut sind und Dich fahrtechnisch voran bringen.

Und ganz zum Schluß: Pfingsten bin ich schon verplant, 4 Tage Singletrails im Harz abrollen...


----------



## Viol.a (15. Februar 2010)

Da hat der "gefährlicheD" wohl oder übel Recht..naja,und dann wäre da wohl noch die unausweichliche Frage eines geeigneten Bikes..

@dd: Danke für die Tipps! Über Lac Blanc haben wir, vor einigen Monaten (glaub ich), auch schon mal philosophiert. 
Und ja, Technikseminar SOLLTE dann wohl besser sein..hast schon wieder Recht ..Problem:Viola vergißt manchmal, wo sie steht..nämlich ganz am Anfang! 
Letztenendes dachte ich mir, daß es rund um solche Parks doch meistens genauso viele schöne, flowige Singletrailtouren gibt..die dann was für mich wären. Nur..

Na schauen wir, ob, wohin und überhaupt die Reise gehen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (15. Februar 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Dann käme Todtnau, ganz zum Schluß Wildbad (den 1er-DH bis zum Schluß aufheben  ).
> 
> Ach ja: Albstadt wäre das nächstgelegene. Vielleicht fängst Du damit an...



@dd:  sauber auf den Punkt gebracht! 
@viola: CU in Albstadt. Dort mal ne Kiste ausleihen und ab dafür....


----------



## dangerousD (15. Februar 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Letztenendes dachte ich mir, daß es rund um solche Parks doch meistens genauso viele schöne, flowige Singletrailtouren gibt..die dann was für mich wären.



Stimmt. Zumindest in Whistler ist das so 

Ansonsten machst Du einfach erstmal das, was der Ede sagt: nach Albstadt fahren, Kiste ausleihen und ab dafür! Erstmal für Dich selbst fahren, dann Tipps holen (darfst gern mich fragen  ), dann eigene Erfahrung und Tipps kombinieren und Spaß haben...


----------



## ede paul (16. Februar 2010)

was sagt man dazu. Ein Kameratest mit "Extremsportlern"(bei 1:44). Geil

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/9430623"]ARD Ratgeber Technik zu Besuch im Bikepark Albstadt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2010)

Und nochmal mein Senf dazu!

Bikeparks sind meißt dazu gedacht, genau das zu bieten was man in freier Natur nicht findet!
flowige Singletrails hingegen sind da eine recht "natürliche" Sache, die findet man in jedem Wandergebiet. Demnach einfach mal unter der Woche ins Allgäu, Kleinwalsertal oder Voralberg und dort Singletrails fahren...

Zum Bikepark: Prima Gelände zum austoben (wenn man der Strecke gewachsen ist) oder zum üben (wenn es dort Übungsgelände oder einfache Strecken gibt). Da wurden ja vom DD schon die üblichen Verdächtigen aufgezählt. Aber bitte Selbsttraining und Kurs mit dem eigenen Bike machen! Dein Oscar kann das, was da von ihm verlangt wird. Und Oscar ist dein Gefährt wenn du unterwegs bist, also muss du auch damit üben!

Nen Hobel kannst du dir ausleihen wenn du die Strecke fahren kannst und dann an deine Grenzen (sollten diese dann höher sein als das Können von Oscar) ran willst!

just my 2 cent!


----------



## dangerousD (17. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... Aber bitte Selbsttraining und Kurs mit dem eigenen Bike machen! Dein Oscar kann das, was da von ihm verlangt wird. Und Oscar ist dein Gefährt wenn du unterwegs bist, also muss du auch damit üben!



Da hat er recht, der [email protected] - allerdings ist die "Hemmschwelle" auf einem Rad mit (mehr) Federweg, geeigneter Geo und robusteren Komponenten deutlich niedriger. Vor allem im Bikepark... da kommt direkt mehr Spaß auf. Aber genug der Theorie - den Rest kann et Viöl'sche selbst rausfinden


----------



## BHMDK (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Melde mich zurück nach einem echten Aktiv- Urlaub....

Ab sofort kann ich ede nur recht geben 




ede paul schrieb:


> so langsam reichts mit dem Wetter!



Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß ja, daß hier ein MTB-Forum ist. Und auch, daß den meisten hier der Winter zum Hals raus hängt. ABER: der hat auch seine schönen Seiten! Aus gegebenem Anlaß ein paar Bilder insbesondere für Libi, alle anderen dürfen natürlich auch gucken 

Hier z.B.:





Oder hier:





Oder hier, ich:





Oder hier, Stefan und ich 





Schön war's heute in Wildhaus/Toggenburg (CH). Hammer Pisten!

@Libi: lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! Die Pisten waren heute top, bei Neuschnee gibt es neben den Pisten auch viel Platz zum Spielen. Tipp: nicht direkt von Wildhaus aus starten (der Weg zum Gipfel führt über 3 Lifte), sondern in Unterwasser (der Ort heißt wirklich so  ) erst die Zahnradbahn und dann die "Luftseilbahn" zum Chäserrugg nehmen. Und unbedingt die schwarze 13 fahren - nach Möglichkeit vormittags. Du wirst sie lieben!


----------



## Libtech (23. Februar 2010)

@ dd: Yeah, schöne Bilder! Dude, you sprayed! 

Schade, dass ich nicht mit konnte. Aber dank "Rinkert" hab' ich wieder u.a. einen funktionstüchtigen "Krümmer" am Auto und bleibe bei der nächsten Fahrt ins Weiß nicht in einem Tunnel liegen.  

Mir hängt der Winter (wohlgemerkt in den Alpen/Allgäu) noch nicht zum Hals raus - im Gegenteil: Die letzten Wochenenden vor dem Saisonende müssen *sinnvoll* genutzt werden. 

PS: Check' mal Bosco Gurin, Goms oder Hoch Ybrig

@ all: Aber 'ne gemeinsame Runde auf dem Bike wäre doch mal wieder was? Es wird ja wieder wärmer: Kommt's raus aus den Kellern und Hallen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2010)

ich bin morgen und Donnerstag noch in FFM...

Wie siehts mit Freitag Nachmittag aus? Oder Sonntag? Oder der schon angesprochene Nightride am Samstag?


----------



## Viol.a (25. Februar 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Aber 'ne gemeinsame Runde auf dem Bike wäre doch mal wieder was? Es wird ja wieder wärmer: Kommt's raus aus den Kellern und Hallen.



Before rain comes...war ich also im Wald und habe mir ein Bild gemacht, wie die Bedingungen so sind. Und was soll ich sagen:Jungs, Libi hat Recht..wir sollten wirklich mal wieder was zustande bringen gemeinsam..es ist herrlich!!!


----------



## Libtech (26. Februar 2010)

- Dann werfe ich mal den *Sonntag Nachmittag* in den Raum. Das Wetter könnte halten ... ?
- Wald um Bdhsn/leichte Trails, da ohne Schnee & Eis
- gemütliche 2 Stunden

Morgen geht's nach Schruns. Ca. 20cm+ Neuschnee warten. 
Vielleicht hat ja jmd. Lust zu shredden? (Ich mag auch Skifahrer  )


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2010)

Sonntag Nachmittag bin ich dabei...
Morgen Österreich klappt nicht!

Wobei ich morgen Abend / Später Nachmittag auch noch biken gehe.


----------



## Bruckii (27. Februar 2010)

Ich werd mich heud mittag auch noch auf mein Fahrrad schwingen,.. 
mal schauen wie die Trails nach Balingen aussehen,..


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2010)

Dann sagt mal Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für Morgen.
Und wehe jemand meckert über meine verschlammten Klamotten 
Ich komm gerade aussn Wald


----------



## Libtech (27. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann *sagt *mal



Bisher hat sich (noch) keiner außer dir gerührt ...

-(14Uhr?) Edit: 13Uhr! ... eine Stunde mehr Zeit Punkte zu machen!  @ ede/syrer: Super Leistung für's Team heute 
-Obertorplatz in Hch?

Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge bzgl Zeit und Strecke?
Falls nicht, würde ich sagen: "C.U."


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Februar 2010)

Zeit passt 
Wenn ihr mich jetzt noch aufklärt was "Bdhsn" ist und wo wir uns treffen passt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (27. Februar 2010)

Bdhsn ist Bodelshausen.
Obertorplatz Hch ist der "zentrale" Platz (Oberstadt) der Weltstadt Hechingen. 
Da darf man sonntags sogar ohne zeitliche Begrenzung parken.


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wie die Strecke aussehen soll... aber ich bin dann mal um 13Uhr auf dem Obertorplatz!


----------



## ede paul (28. Februar 2010)

@libi: vielen dank für die Blumen... bin auch entsprechend platt gewesen gestern und eine Bikewäsche war ununmgänglich..bähhh...

heute werde ich wohl ne Boulderhalle aufsuchen, sonst werd ich noch weggeweht.....

Euch viel Vergnügen und nicht vom Bike blasen lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo in die Runde!
Der heutige Ausritt wurde gerade abgesagt...
a. die Teilnehmerzahl hat sich noch verringert (Gute Besserung an "das kranke Huhn") 
b. die Orkanwarnung macht doch ein wenig Angst im Wald *grrr*


----------



## trappa (1. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> Der heutige Ausritt wurde gerade abgesagt...
> a. die Teilnehmerzahl hat sich noch verringert (Gute Besserung an "das kranke Huhn")
> b. die Orkanwarnung macht doch ein wenig Angst im Wald *grrr*


einen schönen Abend in die Runde. 
Das Wetter war ja heute fast wie von einem anderen Stern. Gesten war ich mit meiner ex-Verlobten spazieren. Das war schon etwas Besonderes. Wenn man gegen den Wind kaum vorwärts kommt. Ich war froh nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen zu sein.
Wie geht es dem kranken Huhn. Ich hoffe doch wieder besser. 
Freunde, der Frühling kommt mit Riesenschritten. Staubt eure Räder ab. Es geht los.
Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Vorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Also als Wetterfrosch taugst du ja mal nix 

Ich war dann heute mal im Neuschnee im Wlad unterwegs


----------



## dangerousD (8. März 2010)

Keine Sorge Leute, beim Laufen habe ich heute das hier im Wald gesehen:





Ich bin nicht eingeschritten - denke mal, bald ist der Winterspuk vorbei


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

Ich werde heute abend auch wieder schön durch den Schnee fahren und hoffen das die Reibung der Reifen den Schnee schön Feuer unterm Ar*** macht


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht eingeschritten - denke mal, bald ist der Winterspuk vorbei [/QUOTE]
typischer Fall von "Denkste" 

A´propos, bin neu nach Tuttlingen gezogen von Stuttgart aus - hier ist bike technisch tote Hose - zumindest nix im Forum los. Darf ich fragen, ob ihr Euch regelmäßig wo trefft?

Grüße vom weissen rausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. März 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> A´propos, bin neu nach Tuttlingen gezogen von Stuttgart aus - hier ist bike technisch tote Hose - zumindest nix im Forum los. Darf ich fragen, ob ihr Euch regelmäßig wo trefft?



Regelmäßig nicht... eher spontan. Wir machen dann Ort und Zeit hier im Forum aus. Tuttlingen ist hier aber nicht gerade ums Eck...

@Maikel: Ich hatte am Freitag meinen letzten Praktikumstag und bin jetzt wieder Vollzeitstudent 
Ab jetzt wird wieder radgefahren! Ich hole auf - du kannst dich schon mal warm anziehen


----------



## Libtech (8. März 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Tuttlingen ist hier aber nicht gerade ums Eck...
> 
> @Maikel: Ich hatte am Freitag meinen letzten Praktikumstag und bin jetzt wieder Vollzeitstudent
> Ab jetzt wird wieder radgefahren! Ich hole auf - du kannst dich schon mal warm anziehen



@ WR: Aber trotzdem gerne willkommen, wenn es dich mal in den Zollernalbkreis verschlagen sollte.

@ ML: Du hast noch etwa 20 Tage ... !  Jeden Tag 3Std und du kommst hin.


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

@Lenin: Ich wollte ja eigentlich mit dir zusammen fahren, aber unter diesen Umständen


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. März 2010)

In schöne Ecken - vor allem biketechnisch, fahre ich schon gerne mal, vielleicht auch weiter - vor allem auch, um nette Leute zu treffen, die mir was zeigen können und ich glaube, bei Euch ists recht interessant. Von wo aus startet ihr denn?

Grüße vom weissen rausch


----------



## ede paul (9. März 2010)

Hallo Weisser Rausch  

also unser Gebiet erstreckt sich am Albtrauf entlang von Pfullingen bis Balingen, würd ich so sagen. Für jede Ecke findest Du hier nen Ortskundigen.
Jede Menge Hm und Trails.

Je nach dem wer sich mit wem wann wo trifft ergibt sich die Location. 

Kann man doch so sagen Jungs, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (9. März 2010)

Ich würd dir nie widersprechen Ede 
@WR: Ich würde gerne auch mal die Trails runter zur Doanau unter die Stollen nehmen. Von Kolbingen aus kenn ich da schon einen... das lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (11. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
natürlich freu ich mich üebr Besuch - wenn ich mal ein paar Trails hier kenne, grade lässt das Wetter noch nicht so viel zu - sind noch kaum Trails zu sehen - alles unterm Schnee.
Wenn ihr mal in der Gegend von Balingen /Hechingen fahrt, würd ich mich mal über ne Mitfahrgelegenheit freuen.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2010)

Jemand zufällig am Samstag Lust sich durch den Schnee zu quälen?


----------



## weisser_rausch (12. März 2010)

scho, aber mit zwoa brettln an de füaß


----------



## Libtech (12. März 2010)

scho, aber mit oa'nam brettl an de füaß


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. März 2010)

Also wie sieht es heute aus mit biken?
Hat jemand Lust so gegen 13.30 ne Runde zu fahren?

Bis dahin ist auch der restliche Schnee weg


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

Sch*** schon 13Uhr 

Wo und wann treffen???


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

Vielen dank an den kommunisten und seine Wegbegleiterin 

War ne nette und lustige Runde mit euch beiden (TROTZ SCHNEE) oder gerade wegen???


----------



## weisser_rausch (14. März 2010)

was fahrt ihr denn so bei dem Schnee? Und wo?
@libtech: wo gings hin zum boarden?


----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2010)

Was und wo?! Hmm... nix besonderes.
Sind hier auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs und fahrbare Trails werden dann auch im Schnee mitgenommen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

Soo...
nachdem sich der sch*** Schnee langsma in Matsch verwandelt kann man ja langsam wieder an richtiges Biken denken 

Von daher frag ich doch schonmal vorsichtig in die Runde wie es am kommenden WE aussieht bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (17. März 2010)

Jungs, erbitte einen Tip:
Vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage, aber mich nervt es kollossal! Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip bezüglich Schlauchauswahl geben..und sonst irgendwas?..habe heute den 3.o.4.Plattfuß innerhalb der letzten 4Wo. feststellen müssen und ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf das all´wöchentliche Rumhantieren mit "Reifen-runter-Reifen-rauf"!
Die Reifen sind geprüft und für ok.erklärt..manchmal glaube ich, daß es vllt.mit den Laufrädern zusammen hängt, daß mir ständig die Luft ab geht 

Habt Ihr ´n Tip wegs Durchschlagschutz, qualitativ hochwertigen Schläuche oder ähnlichem??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (17. März 2010)

Hallo Viola,

hast du den Platten vorne oder hinten?
Ist es ein "Snakebite", der sich Quetschung des Schlauches an den Felgenflanken ergibt (erkennst du an 2 lÃ¤nglichen LÃ¶chern im Schlauch, die als Abstand die Felgenbreite haben) oder ist es ein einzelnes Loch?

Snakebite -> mehr Luftdruck, bessere Fahrtechnik 
Einzelnes Loch -> hast du den Mantel gaaaaanz genau angeschaut, dass da innen kein Draht rausguggt oder sonst was drinsteckt, evtl. sind auch einfach die Reifen runter und brauchst neue...

[EDIT]
Wichtig ist auch das Felgenband auf korrekten Sitz zu Ã¼berprÃ¼fen.
Und bei der Montage darauf achten, dass du den Schlauch nicht zwischen Felge und Mantel einklemmst.
[/EDIT]

Es gibt auch dicke (und sehr schwere) Downhill SchlÃ¤uche die Kosten aber so um die 10â¬ (Maxxis)

Ansonsten bist wohl n Pechvogel 

GrÃ¼Ãe

Gunter


----------



## Libtech (17. März 2010)

Kann ML nur zustimmen. (Hey, fahr' mal wieder oder trag' Punkte ein! )

Mich brachte auch mal ein schlechtes/verrutschtes Felgenband zur Weißglut. 
Seitdem: Velox, Ritchey oder Schwalbe zum Kleben. (Klebefläche auf d. Rückseite vorhanden. Kannst den UHU in der Schublade lassen.)
Falls du einen zweiten LRS hättest, könntest du auch Milch von Stan's (Notubes) reinmachen. Brauchst ein Umrüstkit, Kompressor und alle 3 Monate muss das Zeugs gewechselt werden ...
Also eher die Schlauchvariante. 
Entweder den Schwalbe SV 14 (oder SV 14A, paar Gramm leichter). Oder Conti, Maxxis, ....

Jmd Lust morgen auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde ab 16.30Uhr?


----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2010)

Morgen Abend kann ich leider nicht. Ggfs früher, dann aber in BL da ich morgen ohne Auto bin.


----------



## Freiform (17. März 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Jungs, erbitte einen Tip:
> Vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage, aber mich nervt es kollossal! Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip bezüglich Schlauchauswahl geben..und sonst irgendwas?..habe heute den 3.o.4.Plattfuß innerhalb der letzten 4Wo. feststellen müssen und ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf das all´wöchentliche Rumhantieren mit "Reifen-runter-Reifen-rauf"!
> Die Reifen sind geprüft und für ok.erklärt..manchmal glaube ich, daß es vllt.mit den Laufrädern zusammen hängt, daß mir ständig die Luft ab geht
> 
> Habt Ihr ´n Tip wegs Durchschlagschutz, qualitativ hochwertigen Schläuche oder ähnlichem??



Hallo Viola,

seit 3 Jahren fahre ich die Michelin Latexschläuche und hatte bis jetzt nur einen Platten (Snakebit) weil Luftdruck zu nieder war. Einziger Wermutstropfen dass man die Reifen vor dem Ausfahren immer aufpumpen muss, da die Schläuche ca. 0,1 bar/Tag verlieren. Außerdem müssen die Schläuche  jede 1,5-2 Jahre erneuert werden, weil diese mit der Zeit spröde werden.


----------



## Viol.a (18. März 2010)

@Kommunist, Libi, FF: Danke Euch! Da weiß ich auch, wie ich den Vormittag füllen werde  ..ordinär mit Material vom Bikestore und totaler Akribie evtl.doch die Ursache feststellen zu können!? Packen wir´s an..


----------



## ede paul (18. März 2010)

@ viola: tippe wie Lenin auf irgendwas im Mantel. 
Hatte auch schon mehrfach was im Stollen stecken. Das hat man nur gemerkt wenn dieser belastet wurde. Und bei der nächsten Fahrt war der Schlauch wieder hin und hatte nen Schleicher. Also mit zarten Frauenfingern den Mantel innen abtasten, ob irgendwas drin steckt.

Ansonsten fahre ich seit eh und je 0815-Conti oder Schwalbe Schläuche mit knapp 2 Bar Druck und einem Gewicht mit Rucksatck von ca. 70kg


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

@Viola: Wo denn nun? Hinten oder Vorne?
Der NN vorne ist ja von mir und hat schon nen bissl was aufn Buckel  und hinten ist doch dein RR drauf, oder? Der ist nicht gerade pannensicher und nach der Zeit, die du ihn schon fährst auch gerne mal "durch"


----------



## Viol.a (18. März 2010)

@Maikel/all: Beides..sozusagen. Erst war ständig der vordere platt..Ursache  gefunden, Schlauch getauscht..verliert aber irgendwie dennoch mehr Luft  als gewöhnlich?! Und Dein NN ist noch top in Schuß (meines Erachtens)!
JETZT hinten..hmm. Die Palpation hat kein Problem im Reifen ergeben..das  Felgenband ist getauscht (das alte lümmelte sich bloß noch so am Grund)  und nu..abwarten und fahren! 
Wenn es jedoch JETZT immer noch zu Plattfüßen kommen sollte, weiß ich  auch nicht mehr weiter..dann helfen vielleicht wirklich nur noch die  Argusaugen eines Kenners und/oder ein neuer LRS
Mal sehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

Naja, neuer LRS wohl eher nicht 

Aber nen Satz neue Mäntel evtl.


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Jmd Lust morgen auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde ab 16.30Uhr?



Ich hab bis 19:30 Zeit - nur wie gesagt kein Auto!


----------



## Libtech (18. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hab bis 19:30 Zeit - nur wie gesagt kein Auto!



Du sollst die Feierabendrunde ja auch nicht mit dem Auto machen ... - hast ja ein Rad. 

Vorschlag zur 'Güte': Engstlatt. Bei der Sparkasse. Das müsstest du in 30min locker von Zuhause erreichen.
Dann kurbeln wir dann ca. 1Std. Wenn alles gut läuft, hast du ca. 120min oder 8 Punkte auf dem Konto. 

Ich bin mal da. Vielleicht kommt ja auch der Trappa, ... etc.?


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

Ich google mal nach der Sparkasse in Engstlatt...


----------



## Viol.a (19. März 2010)

*@all*/ ihr lang nicht mehr gesehenen: Hätte wohl morgen jemand Lust in den Frühling zu radln?? Zwar sagen sie für vormittags noch *vereinzelt *Schauer an, doch ab Mittag soll´s wieder trocken sein. 

Streckenidee sollte dann jedoch von euch Ansässigen kommen..ich bin ja quasi fremd


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kann ML nur zustimmen. (Hey, fahr' mal wieder oder trag' Punkte ein! )


Zu Befehl Herr Lehrer 

@all: Morgen biken, wenns Wetter passt wäre ne super Sache - wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2010)

Ich gehe morgen vormittags biken. Muss um 7Uhr nochmal kurz zur Arbeit und dann gehts um 10??? los...


----------



## Viol.a (19. März 2010)

Also ´ne konkrete Ansage ist das jetzt aber mal nicht!

Ich werde morgen früh noch mal hier rein schauen..vielleicht lese ich ja dann etwas Detaillierteres...ansonsten hat der Ein oder Andere ja auch mein mobiles Nümmerchen

*EDIT*: Hm..viel Resonanz ist ja nicht gekommen! Trocken ist es..also warte und schaue ich noch bis mittags; sonst fahre ich hier halt un petit tour.


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2010)

Arbeiten hat länger gedauert als erwartet 
Mach mich jetzt mit Family auf noch Sachen zu erledigen...

Werde dann ggfs heute Nachmittag/Abend nochmal biken und auf jeden Fall morgen Vormittag! 
Wer Bock hat kann sich ja melden. 
Die (anscheinend) einzig ernsthaft Interessierten haben eh alle meine Handynummer.

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal hier aus diesem Forum...


----------



## rcyeti (22. März 2010)

Servus!
Wir jemand von euch am kommenden Samstag auf die Radbörse in Albstadt gehen?
Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung.......

Wenn´s scheiss Wetter ist wäre das zu überlegen......bei Sonnenschein...hmm....na ja schau mer mal. Interessant isses in jedem Fall.


----------



## Viol.a (22. März 2010)

Ach, hätte ich nur was "anständiges" gelernt..und ich habe mich schon  gefreut, weil ich dachte, solche Veranstaltungen sind ja überwiegend  nachmittags..gehste hin, evtl.´n Schnäppchen machen.

Aber eben nur überwiegend..jetzt ist das vormittags, wo ich *arbeiten* muss 

Doch vielleicht könnten wir ja bei angemessenen Wetter, eine *"Frühlings-Juchee-Tour"* nachmittags planen?? Wie schaut´s aus Männer??


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Doch vielleicht könnten wir ja bei angemessenen Wetter, eine *"Wieder-gut-mach-Tour"* nachmittags planen??



was muss wieder gut gemacht werden???? 
Die Kuchensünden vom Wochenende????


----------



## Libtech (22. März 2010)

@ maikel: mhh ... 

@ rc: Habe keinen Platz für weitere Räder.  Einzelteile kann man dieses Jahr leider nicht (ver-)kaufen.

@ ede: Meine Sünde war das Karamell-Eis am Samstag. Lecker war's.


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ "vermeintlich" Betroffene: Macht es per PN oder auf dem Bike aus. Oder auch nicht. Ein Offroad-Abschleppseil zum Bike-Tauziehen hätte ich jedenfalls. )












@libi: hab gestern mein Patenkind konfirmiert.....soviel zum Thema sündigen....kaum hat man das Lendchen geschluckt, kommt Kaffee und Kuchen....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> (@ "vermeintlich" Betroffene: Macht es per PN oder auf dem Bike aus. Oder auch nicht. Ein Offroad-Abschleppseil zum Bike-Tauziehen hätte ich jedenfalls. )



dich (mit dem Seil + Landrover) hätte ich heute brauchen können:






.... und zwar um mich den Berg RUNTER zu ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (22. März 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @libi: hab gestern mein Patenkind konfirmiert.....soviel zum Thema sündigen....kaum hat man das Lendchen geschluckt, kommt Kaffee und Kuchen....



@ ede: Dann "Prost Mahlzeit" 

@ ML: Hast du Wildschweine gejagt?


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

@lenin:


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

@libi: Text geändert....so do I...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (22. März 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @lenin:



hey -das war echt nicht mehr lustich. Das war kein normaler Dreck mehr, das Zeug hat sowas von geklebt. Meine Fat Alberts waren auf alle Fälle Slicks. Und als ich dann neben dem Dreck fahren wollte, habe ich den Wald aufgelesen...
Mit dem was da am Bike klebt bauen sie anderswo n ganzes Haus


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

verdammt, grad überschneidet sich alles.....kann mir jemand sagen, wie man ganze Posts löschen kann....


----------



## ede paul (22. März 2010)

dann musste mal bei Nässe den DH in Albstadt fahren. Das ist Pattex pur....


----------



## BHMDK (22. März 2010)

Äh - sorry Leute - wenn ich die heutigen Post so lese, muss ich feststellen:
irgendwas ist mir hier offenbar entgangen  


Kann mir kurz einer erklären, was hier los ist?? 
Falls zu kompliziert, gerne auch per PN 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (27. März 2010)




----------



## dangerousD (27. März 2010)

@ede

I break together  Lustisch...

Wobei: heute war's trocken hier im Wald  Die Trails sind in Top-Form und warten nur auf Euch...

Cheers

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (28. März 2010)

Hallo Leute, zwar muss ich heute schaffen, aber bei dem Wetter nicht ganz so schlimm, würde da eh nicht biken gehen.
Habe aber das schöne Wetter unter der Woche genutzt, um den HW2 und 1 zu erkunden, welcher direkt an meiner Haustür vorbeikommt-echt genial-über Kilometer und Kilometer Trailsurfen.
Gerne schau ich aber mal bei Euch vorbei, wenn in der Balinger/Albstätter Gegen mal was läuft.

Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Libtech (29. März 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Gerne schau ich aber mal bei Euch vorbei, wenn in der Balinger/Albstätter Gegen mal was läuft.
> 
> Grüße vom weissen_rausch



Dann müssen wir eben mal wieder was losmachen. 
Abends ist es nun auch wieder länger hell, so dass nach dem Feierabend ein bisschen was gehen sollte. Oder die Lampe (heute frisch aufgeladen)wird notfalls für den Rückweg ausgepackt.

Ab Mittwoch bis Samstag habe ich theoretisch, wie praktisch (ganztägig!) Zeit.
Für den Höhenwanderweg 1 (hier in der Gegend) wäre ich zu haben. 

@ dd: Aber auch für den Schönbuch. Vielleicht schaffen es die anderen hier auch mal? Und ich denke, hier sind ein paar, die Spaß an und mit der "Mördersenke" haben. Ist echt 'ne Reise wert.


----------



## Viol.a (30. März 2010)

@Libi: Meine Worte  
Bis 20Uhr geht es ohne Probleme auch ohne Wilma, Tesla&Co...für solch "immer-noch-Licht-Schnorrer" wie mir, hervorragend 

@all: Na also, dann laßt uns den ultimativen Springtime-Ride planen..damit mal wieder was los ist hier?!
Und was soll ich sagen..NATÜRLICH wäre ich alles andere als abgeneigt, würdet ihr euch auch mal in die hiesigen Gefilde verirren..by the way @dd..wir sollten auch mal wieder fahren 

@ede: Ääääähhhh..der Regen blieb heute kühl, weil der Wind von vorne, oben, rechts kommen mußte..ääääähhhh!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie siehts denn aus - kommt ne Fahrgemeinschaft zusammen?
Ich bin diese Woche jetzt da und habe Mittwoch + Freitag Zeit.

Und am Samstag gehts nach Albstadt in Bikepark - is da noch wer am Start?


----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> ..by the way @dd..wir sollten auch mal wieder fahren



Also ich für meinen Teil war Mittwoch, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag fahren. Montag laufen, heute Pause, morgen bauen und ggf. fahren. Kann mich nicht beklagen


----------



## Libtech (30. März 2010)

@ dd: Sie schrieb _wir_.  Also du und sie.  Oder wir alle? 

@ ML: Mittwoch werde ich vormittags eine Runde mit dem RR fahren; ggf eine Tour mit dem MTB am Nachmittag/Abend wieder? Laune?
Donnerstag ist offen. 
Freitag &/oder Samstag bin ich beim Schneebrettfahren. Auch ein Park ... BigMountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (30. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Sie schrieb _wir_.  Also du und sie.  Oder wir alle?



Weiß ich doch  Kennst mich doch  Von mir aus auch gern alle drei zusammen  Donnerstag nachmittag, so ab um fünf? Werde auch morgen nochmal Trails fegen für Euch...


----------



## rcyeti (31. März 2010)

@ ML: Wir sehen uns am Samstag in Albstadt 

@ DD: Bauen = Streckenbau?


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. März 2010)

also grundsätzlich hätt ich nix gegen biken in den nächsten Tagen, wenn ich wieder von Stuttgart zurück bin; auch der Park in Albstadt würde mich mal interessieren, trotz nicht gerade bikeparkorientiertem Bike. Aber es soll ja wieder Schnee kommen, so dass ich kurzfristig entscheide, ob es biken oder skifahren wird.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn mal was geht in der Region, bin ich gern dabei, wenns Wetter nicht zu schmudelig ist.

Grüße wr


----------



## Viol.a (31. März 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Sie schrieb _wir_.  Also du und sie.  Oder wir alle?



Mit dem gefährlichen d..allein..im Wald..bekomm ich da Angst?? Näääääähhhh  

@dd: Also morgen 17h wäre evtl. durchaus denkbar. Wir können ja vorher nochmal funken.. 

@alle anderen: auf geht´s..der Schönbuch wird euch gefallen. Die "Mördersenke", welche Libi erwähnt hat, ist wirklich "mörder"..aber wird dem Einen oder Anderen Spaß machen..ICH nehme lieber den Chickenway und genieße die anschließende "Achterbahnfahrt"


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (31. März 2010)

Falls jemand aus der Damenwelt noch ne Shorts in L braucht:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=C1416a77f520086645be97008f0846209&method=m_product&productID=524b63ef48d1c095528bc900515f4613

für den Preis echt der Knaller

Iris hat das Teil in schwarz und ist zufrieden - Innenhose ist mit Polster und herausnehmbar.


----------



## weisser_rausch (31. März 2010)

Wo ist denn die "Mördersenke" im Schönbuch?


----------



## Libtech (31. März 2010)

@ dd: Morgen 17Uhr ist zu spät, da am nächsten Morgen um 5 der Wecker klingelt und bis dahin das 'Laktat' in den Beinsche nicht abgebaut ist.  Auch muss der alte Sack früh ins Bett. Ich will doch wenigstens bis Liftschluss fahren. 

@ ML: Morgen früh, das passt aber. Hat noch wer Lust&Laune? PS: Bekommst du von Hibike Geld für Werbung; Nebenjob als Student?  Merci für die Info. cu

@ RC: Da heute unverhofft mein Safety Jacket gekommen ist - im August letzten Jahres bestellt, und völlig vergessen  - werde ich mich auch mal in AS-T blicken lassen. Fehlt nur noch 'ne gepolsterte, sexy Unterhose. 

@ WR: Wo im Schönbuch? Da muss dich der DD als Pfadfinder hinführen.


----------



## Matthias247 (31. März 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die "Mördersenke" im Schönbuch?


Mir würde da nur Müneck einfallen? 
Da gibts aber auch keinen echten Chickenway, also ohne absteigen/schieben.


----------



## dangerousD (31. März 2010)

Och menno... nun ist's ja schon raus. Ehem. Burg Müneck, auf dem HW5 gelegen. Wobei "Mördersenke" etwas übertrieben ist  Es geht halt auf der einen Seite runter, auf der anderen wieder hoch, und nochmal runter, wieder hoch und nochmal runter  Oder so... eigentlich nix Wildes.

@Ramon: nennen wir es mal Wegpflege...  Alles weitere dann bei Gelegenheit mal in echt.

@Viola: halten wir mal 17.00/17.30 fest. Wir telefonieren am besten morgen nachmittag nochmal.

Ach ja, Albstadt würde ich dann nach Ostern mal wieder anschauen... bin Ostern nicht im Ländle.

Cheers

der D


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. April 2010)

na dann kenn ich die Senke doch - und habs Gott sei dank überlebt
hats denn bei Euch auch wieder geschneit?
Grüße wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (2. April 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Da gibts aber auch keinen echten Chickenway, also ohne absteigen/schieben.



Von absteigen war ja auch nie die Rede 
Aber ein nicht ganz so steiles Stück weiter rechts..mit der selben "Achterbahnfahrt" im weiteren Verlauf..und DAS ist besser als Schokolade


----------



## Viol.a (3. April 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen *frohe Ostern* und mächtig viel Spaß und Erholung an den freien Tagen!!!


----------



## R2-D2 (3. April 2010)

Hallo an die Biker im Raum Hechingen / Lichtensten,

ich wäre nächste Woche in Pfullingen. Eine Frage zu Eurem Revier und Euren "Spielregeln":

Darf man den Wanderpfad vom Schloss Lichtenstein runter nach Honau mit dem Bike fahren oder ist das bei Euch verboten?

Grüße


----------



## Libtech (3. April 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> na dann kenn ich die Senke doch - und habs Gott sei dank überlebt
> hats denn bei Euch auch wieder geschneit?
> Grüße wr



Es hat geschneit.   Mittlerweile ist aber alles wieder weg.
















Sch(n)ee war's. 




*@ R2-D2:* Da musst du den Syrer fragen. Er könnte das wissen.


----------



## trappa (4. April 2010)

Hi all,
ich wünsche euch ein frohes Osterfest und viele bunte Eier. Die weissen kann man ja nun auch wieder finden.
Es sieht so aus, als ob der Winter nun doch endlich vorbei ist. Der Schnee ist den  Krokussen gewichen und im Wald sieht es schon ganz gut aus.
Vielleicht geht ja mal wieder was.


----------



## ede paul (4. April 2010)

Nachdem Syrer, Yeti, Lenin, ich und viele andere auch den Albstadt Bikepark gestern gebührend eröffnet haben, könnte man ja morgen noch mal ein paar Abfahrten dranhängen....Wie wär´s??? 

Syrer und ich sind ab ca. 12 Uhr oben.

@R2D2: grundsätzlich gilt in BaWü die 2m Regel. Und wir halten uns alle dran!!  
und hier kann man legal runterfahren: http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/


----------



## R2-D2 (4. April 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @R2D2: grundsätzlich gilt in BaWü die 2m Regel. Und wir halten uns alle dran!!
> und hier kann man legal runterfahren: http://www.bikepark-albstadt.de/



Danke für den Tipp mit Albstadt, aber der ist ja nur am WE auf, da bin ich schon wieder weg.

Genau wegen der 2mR frage ich ja. Wir habne hier so etwas (zum Glück) nicht, daher kann ich ja nicht einschätzen, wie ernst die von den Bikern genommen wird und von den Zuständigen (wer ist den zuständig, die DH-Polizei?) ausgelegt wird.


----------



## ede paul (4. April 2010)

Meist laufen Begegnungen auf dem Trail, wenn jeder Rücksicht nimmt problemlos ab. Abkassiert hat bei mir noch keiner, obwohl das Forstbeamte nach meinem Kenntnisstand dürften. Wer also nicht in Highspeed 50cm an einer Wandergruppe vorbeiballert oder gar auf dem Trail nen Unfall baut, dürfte keine grösseren Probleme bekommen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (4. April 2010)

Hab den Schnee auch nochmal genutzt zu Wintersport, heute bin ich schön mit meinen Mädels die Donau entlang gefahren und nächste Woche hab ich komplett frei. Falls ihr also mal unter der Woche fahrt, so in der Ecke Albstadt, Balingen Hechingen, könnten wir ja mal zusammen nen Ritt wagen.

Grüße Henrik
P.S. zum wem gehört denn das Nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (5. April 2010)

@ WR: Nächste Woche frei? Da kann ich nur vom 16.-18.4.  Am 16. könnte ich frühestens ab 12/13Uhr (gerne später), falls nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## weisser_rausch (5. April 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ WR: Nächste Woche frei? Da kann ich nur vom 16.-18.4.  Am 16. könnte ich frühestens ab 12/13Uhr (gerne später), falls nichts dazwischen kommt.


Hi Tobi-mit nächste Woche meinte ich von nun aus gesehen diese Woche-bei mir gehörte der Sonntag noch zur alten Woche. Also diese Woche soll das Wetter ja die nächsten Tage immer besser werden, da hätt ich schon mächtig Lust zum biken. Gestern das Radfahren hat mir einiges derSchönheiten der hießigen gegend gezeigt und Lust auf viele Erkundiungsritte gemacht.
In welchem Ort bist Du selbst denn ansässig? Übrigens Glückwunsch zum Helius - wollte auch ma ganz dringend einen -aber eher als CC-Rahmen.
Sicher ganz happy damit oder?
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Libtech (5. April 2010)

@ WR: Da ich wider Erwarten, dank höherer Gewalt, nun doch nicht nach Frankreich bin, habe ich diese Woche Zeit. Ergo: Wir können was ausmachen. *Mittwoch bis Sonntag/24h*  - die Lampe würde sich auch mal wieder auf einen Einsatz freuen.
Finden sich noch weitere Mitfahrer? Wohne in Hch.


----------



## Viol.a (6. April 2010)

@all: Dann werfe ich mal in den Raum..Do.Nachmittag..damit ich vielleicht auch noch mitkommen kann. Ab 16Uhr, mit Hektik auch 15.30Uhr..es wird ja jetzt Sommer..kurze Hose und Sonnenbrille war heute angesagt! 

Also kriecht heraus aus euren Löchern


----------



## alböhi (6. April 2010)

ich schaff grad in hechingen und könnt ab 16.30 mit 

start beim griechen an der tankstelle?

gruss andreas


----------



## dangerousD (6. April 2010)

...und um die Verwirrung zwecks Terminen komplett zu machen: hier in Herrenberg starte ich jeden Mittwoch abend zur "Feierabendrunde" , sehr traillastig. Start immer 18:00 (+15min  ) am Mönchbergsattel. Wer Lust & Zeit hat und zufällig (oder absichtlich) in der Gegend ist, darf sich gern anschließen...

Ach ja: Samstag geht's nach Albstadt, will auch mal wieder bergauf gezogen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (6. April 2010)

ich fahr morgen mit nem Freund hier in der Gegend, ggf. wenn ich nach abendlichem Training nicht zu platt bin, könnt ich mal am Do vorbeischauen, je nachdem wo ihr fahrt-also in der Ecke Hechingen, Balingen, Albstadt wär ich dabei.

Grüße vom wr


----------



## BHMDK (6. April 2010)

Also, Donnerstag passt im Prinzip; falls es für Euch okay ist, etwas später zu starten -   (vor 6 schaffe ich vermutlich nicht), könnte ich mich auch noch einklinken; oder zur entsprechenden Zeit mit Euch irgendwo treffen. Frank hat evtl auch Zeit und Lust.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## alböhi (7. April 2010)

gut, dann bleibt mein bike halt daheim.

vllt. ein ander mal?

ich bin noch bis 29. april in hechingen beschäftigt.

ride on gruss andreas


----------



## Viol.a (7. April 2010)

@all: Also dann halten wir doch mal fest: *Donnerstag*...*wann*??...*Treffpunkt*??...*was*?? (da ich mich nicht so auskenne, lasse ich diesen Pkt.mal in eurem Ermessen...nur...vielleicht "ein bissel" an mich Anfänger denken).

Und, wenn´s dunkeln wird, tja, muß ich halt pääääp bleiben und sLichtlein schnorren


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2010)

Also dann fassen wir mal zusammen:

@ alböhi: Komm doch mit. Nach deinem Feierabend kommst du noch zu mir auf 'nen Kaffee (Bekommst auch was zum Essen) und wir starten ab ca. 18Uhr

@ bhmdk: Du kannst nicht vor 18Uhr? No Prob. Ist schwierig, aber geht's ein bisschen genauer?  Um 20Uhr wirds ja schon wieder dunkel ... 
Oder wir treffen uns gegen 18Uhr+ am Raspberry Mountain. 

@ Viol.a: Der Weg passt schon.  Aitschdabbelju1


----------



## rcyeti (7. April 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ bhmdk: Du kannst nicht vor 18Uhr? No Prob. Ist schwierig, aber geht's ein bisschen genauer?  Um 20Uhr wirds ja schon wieder dunkel ...
> Oder wir treffen uns gegen 18Uhr+ am Raspberry Mountain.



Mir geht´s leider ähnlich wie BHMDK, aber wenn ihr gegen 18:30 am Rasberry Mountain eintrifft könnte es mir reichen. Wir könne auch ne Beleuchtung mitnehmen


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2010)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Mir geht´s leider ähnlich wie BHMDK, aber wenn ihr gegen 18:30 am Raspberry Mountain eintrifft könnte es mir reichen. Wir könne auch ne Beleuchtung mitnehmen



Klar, 18.30Uhr oder 19.00Uhr ginge doch auch. Man kann sich dort oben die Zeit ja toll vertreiben. 
(Ja, die Wilma bräuchte es mal wieder.  Aber das können wir ja mal separat machen.  Ich nehm' sie aber mal mit)


----------



## rcyeti (7. April 2010)

19:00 Uhr wäre optimal, ich bin dabei


----------



## BHMDK (7. April 2010)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Mir geht´s leider ähnlich wie BHMDK, aber wenn ihr gegen 18:30 am Rasberry Mountain eintrifft könnte es mir reichen. Wir könne auch ne Beleuchtung mitnehmen



Tja Leute - Planung ist so'ne Sache . 
Wenn ich es auf 6 irgendwo am Rand von HCH hinkriege, wäre das schon recht gut..... 

Frank hat sich auch noch nicht so ganz klar geäußert, also weiß ich jetzt auch nicht so recht, wie und was da morgen hinhaut....

Vorschlag: Ihr fahrt einfach mal drauf los und und ich melde mich per Tel, sobald ich absehe,  was ich noch auffe Kette kriegen kann (bzw ob  das überhaupt noch was wird....).

Wie sieht es denn alternativ  am Freitag aus - evtl sogar ein wenig früher als 6??
Ab Samstag klinke ich mich dann direkt mal für doie nächste Woche aus, weil ich mal wieder "auf Tour" sein werde.......

Mal sehen, vielleicht passt es ja noch irgendwie 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2010)

@ bhmdk: Bis 18Uhr an den Rand von Hch? mhhh.... Schau' doch, ob du es bis 19Uhr hoch auf den Raspb.Berg schaffst. Fit bist du ja.  Oder nimm einen Shuttle (falls es einen gibt) in Anspruch, der dich an den Fuß fährt?

Freitag. Joa, ist zwar eigentlich Ruhetag aber auf eine kurze Runde (Edit: oder längere) - why not?

Dann schlage ich mal für morgen *17Uhr* an der Domäne vor. So treffen wir RCY um 19 Uhr, ohne uns beeilen zu müssen.
Licht wäre nicht schlecht für die Rückfahrt, ebenso Protektoren. Geht aber auch ohne. 

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (7. April 2010)

@Libi:..was hast Du vor??..Protektoren??..hab ich keine..(ich seh mich schon wieder "Erdproben nehmen"!)

Tja..17Uhr wäre *ideal* für mich..*ABER *mit "Licht für die Rückfahrt" kann ich halt auch nicht dienen

..hmmmm..

..gäbe es denn eine Möglichkeit, daß ich da oben einfach umdrehe, wenn´s zu düster wird und über Strasse vor euch zurück eiern könnte??


----------



## Libtech (7. April 2010)

@ viol.a: 





Libtech schrieb:


> Geht aber auch ohne.


----------



## Viol.a (7. April 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Geht aber auch ohne.



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.. 

Also CU


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. April 2010)

Wo ist den da der Startpunkt für morgen. Falls ich mich nach der langen Tour heute-bis in die Abendstunden, bei Start am Vormittag, morgen wieder aufraffen kann - sprich gut fühle und vor allem Ausgang kriege, würd ich mich gerne mal anschließen.
Wär ja auch nett, den Andreas mal wieder zu treffen-an nem anderen Punkt as sonst auf der Alb.

Grüße Henrik


----------



## Libtech (8. April 2010)

@ WR: *17Uhr an der Domäne*. (Restaurant, etc. an der B27, Ausfahrt Nord?). Wenn du ein Licht/Protektoren hast, wäre das u.U. nicht schlecht.


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. April 2010)

ist das in Hechingen - Hofgut Domäne - Brielhof 1 ?
Ohne Licht geh ich um die Zeit nicht in den Wald und Protektoren hab ich auch.
Dann kläre ich mal, ob ich Ausgang bekomme.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. April 2010)

also kommen könnt ich-sollte nur noch bis ca. 15:50 Bescheid kriegen, wo das ist, fahre ungern ins Ungewisse.

Gruß Henrik


----------



## dangerousD (8. April 2010)

Huhu, sehe ich jemanden von Euch am Samstag in Albstadt? Gern auch auf dem Bike 

Greetz

der D


----------



## Viol.a (8. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Huhu, sehe ich jemanden von Euch am Samstag in Albstadt? Gern auch auf dem Bike
> 
> Greetz
> 
> der D



@DD:..ähh..nö

@all Mitreiter heute: Schee war´s..und super, daß Du noch los bist rcyeti!!
Ich liebe dieses "flowige Zeugs"..und freu mi like a Kullakeks, daß es nun endlich wieder richtig LOS GEHT!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (9. April 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @all Mitreiter heute: Schee war´s..und super, daß Du noch los bist rcyeti!!
> Ich liebe dieses "flowige Zeugs"..und freu mi like a Kullakeks, daß es nun endlich wieder richtig LOS GEHT!!



Stimme zu, war richtig schön gestern  Das machen wir öfters 

@ DD: Bin Samstag Nachmittag auch in Albstadt


----------



## ede paul (9. April 2010)

melde mich aus Hamburg zurück. 

@dd & yeti: Wenn morgen alles klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, komm ich mittags auch noch hoch nach AS.


----------



## dangerousD (9. April 2010)

Wie war eigentlich das Wetter in Albstadt die letzten Tage, bzw. ist der Boden schon richtig durchgetrocknet? Habe meine Schlammreifen noch drauf und keinen Bock zu wechseln


----------



## rcyeti (9. April 2010)

Kann es nicht zu 100% sagen, aber müsste inzwischen wieder relativ trocken sein. Zumindest die Trails im Wald waren gestern schön Trocken. 
Bis morgen!


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. April 2010)

War schön bei Euch - sehr nette Leute und die Trails machen Lust auf eine größere Dosis.

Grüße vom wr


----------



## Viol.a (10. April 2010)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Stimme zu, war richtig schön gestern  Das machen wir öfters



@all: Dann machen wir gleich mal weiter..hätte jemand Lust am Montag auf´ne entspannte Runde..dann wüßte ich gleich für was ich mich nach meiner Nachtschicht "früh" aus dem Bett quälen würde??!!

Und schon mal vorweg: *Nächstes WE*....mal was Längeres??
Tja..Training ist alles..gell

*Edit*: Hätte jemand Lust am Mittwoch ´ne Feierabendrunde beim dd mit zu pedalieren? Startuhrzeit ist immer 18Uhr (+?  )..ist doch auch kommenden Mi.so..oder dd?
Kurz Bescheid geben, dann spiel ich Lotse zum Treffpunkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> *Edit*: Hätte jemand Lust am Mittwoch ´ne Feierabendrunde beim dd mit zu pedalieren? Startuhrzeit ist immer 18Uhr (+?  )..ist doch auch kommenden Mi.so..oder dd?
> Kurz Bescheid geben, dann spiel ich Lotse zum Treffpunkt!



Jup, steht noch. 18.00 - am Mönchbergsattel. 

War echt nett heute in Albstadt... aber irgendwie habe ich den ede verloren. Bist Du überhaupt gefahren?

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (11. April 2010)

@DD: tja auf einmal war der DD weg. Hab unten mal gewartet, hab auf der Strecke noch die neuen Jumps und v.a. die Anfahrt dazu angeschaut und dachte der DD muss doch mal vorbeiknattern. Seltsam....
Musste dann gaaanz alleine fahren....bääähhhh....
Hätt gern noch die ein oder andere Abfahrt mit euch gemacht.
Na ja das Jahr ist ja noch lang.....ich bin dann gegen 16:30 abgehauen. 


@ yeti: was macht deine Ölspritze ähhm ich meine deine Gabel? Hat sich nur was gelockert oder isses schlimmer? 

@viola: Mi. 18 Uhr, klingt verlockend. Ich red mal mit meiner Süssen, ob ein Ausflug in den Schönbuch klappen würde.

@syrer+viola: sind nacher so gegen 13 Uhr beim bouldern.


----------



## dangerousD (11. April 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @DD: tja auf einmal war der DD weg. Hab unten mal gewartet, hab auf der Strecke noch die neuen Jumps und v.a. die Anfahrt dazu angeschaut und dachte der DD muss doch mal vorbeiknattern. Seltsam....
> Musste dann gaaanz alleine fahren....bääähhhh....
> Hätt gern noch die ein oder andere Abfahrt mit euch gemacht.



Wir waren recht viel auf der anderen Seite unterwegs, mir machen de etwas technischeren Trails dort irgendwie mehr Spaß... Fichtenslalom, Wiesenslalom und holpriger Schluß - mehr davon! Die neuen Sprünge auf dem DH - bzw. die Anfahrten dazu - sind doch noch recht weich... ich habe mich lieber an die alten Sprünge gehalten, da weiß man, was man hat  
Insgesamt waren es dann wohl 16 oder 17 Abfahrten, nicht so schlecht für den Saisonauftakt 

Ich bin mir sicher, wir sehen uns dort nochmal - z.B. nächsten Samstag? 

Außerdem hat rc "Ölspritze" yeti mich nochmal auf die netten Trails in Eurer Gegend hingewiesen - einige kenne ich ja schon, aber dieses Jar muß ich einfach mal wieder die eine oder andere Tour mit Euch fahren. Ab Mai vielleicht auch mal unter der Woche, wenn es abends länger hell ist und wir gegen 18.30/19.00 starten können. Habe zwar nichts gegen Licht am Helm, aber das hebe ich mir doch eher für den Winter auf.

Cheers

der D


----------



## ede paul (11. April 2010)

Respekt, 17 Abfahrten hatte ich nicht auf der Uhr....aber ich bin ja Saisonkarten Besitzer  da kann man auch mal ein paar wenige Runs zwischen andere Wochenendaufgaben schieben....ganz praktisch sowas. Ich hatte glaub so 7 oder 8.

Bzgl. Trails bei uns, da lässt sich sicherlich ne nette traillastige Tour zusammenstellen! Hätte da ein nettes Ding rund um Öschingen in der Hinterhand. Genau richtig als kurzer Feierabend Run.

Hoffe mir reichts am Mittwoch......bis denne!


----------



## syrer (11. April 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Shuttletour zusammen zu stellen. Start  wäre an der Nebelhöhle, weiter über den Wackerstein, die Wanne runter nach Pfullingen. Ca 7 bis 8 Km feinste trails Bergab. Man wird dann 100 m über meiner Bude ausgespuckt. Achtung nur für unter der Woche abends geeignet. Wer hat Interesse ?


----------



## rcyeti (12. April 2010)

Die Ölspritze wurde schnell behoben, die Sprungtechnik mit weicher Landung wird wohl etwas länger dauern  



dangerousD schrieb:


> Ab Mai vielleicht auch mal unter der Woche, wenn es abends länger hell ist und wir gegen 18.30/19.00 starten können.



Definitiv!

@Syrer: klar! Kommt jedoch auf die Startzeit an.


----------



## Libtech (12. April 2010)

@ WR: Dito. 

@ dd/viol.a/ede: Mal schauen, ob es mir am Mi reichen wird. Bezweifle es jedoch ... 

@ syrer: Ja klar! Du sprichst von Trails >2m, oder? Gut so.  Kommt allerdings auf den Wochentag an. Bevorzugt Mo/Fr. Hätte da noch einen Anhänger, falls der Platz knapp wird. // 100m über deiner Bude? Monsterdrop? 

@ all: Kann euch bald ein Bauwerk im veloklassizistischem Stil mit stark silvanischer Ausprägung präsentieren. Mein Orakel ist jedenfalls angetan. Mal schauen, ob es uns auch gefällt?


----------



## syrer (12. April 2010)

Ja die Teilnehmerzahl wird auf 4 Leute begrenzt sein. Einen Anhänger hab ich und eine Shuttlefahrerin auch. Ich werd die Gegend noch ein bischen auskundschaften aber es wird nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Viol.a (12. April 2010)

@syrer: Wenn Du fertig bist mit auskundschaften, erhoffe ich mir ein paar mehr Infos...denn dann, würde ich mir das auch mal in live anschauen wollen 
Vorausgesetzt, es heißt nicht gleich von Anfang an: "Viola, vergeß das besser mal mit deiner ruppigen CC-Klitsche!"..wenn´s dann doch nix wär, nun ja, gibt´s halt noch ein Shuttlefahrzeug extra


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2010)

@syrer

Hört sich geschmeidig an... melde mich hiermit zur Besichtigungsrunde an 

@Mittwochabend-Feierabendrunden-Interessenten
Kommt Ihr nur, es sind genug Trails für alle da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (12. April 2010)

@dd: Bin dabei..weißt ja, was ich kann und was nicht  Wieviele Mitreiter sind denn angedacht? 
@ede/Libi: Wär super, wenn ihr´s hin bekommen würdet..einfach Bescheid geben!

Und vllt. verirrt sich ja auch noch der Ein oder Andere vom Do.Abend hier in den beschriebenen Thread (Axel o.Alex-der wollte ganz gerne mal mit..und Roland)... 8)


----------



## dangerousD (12. April 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> ...weißt ja, was ich kann und was nicht



Ja: reden und nicht reden   Späßchen 

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen... 18.00 am Mönchbergsattel wissen wir, wie viele Leute dabei sind


----------



## blkn2002 (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe euren Thread hier gefunden. Ich war jetzt längere Zeit abstinent was MTB anging. Aber ich hätte wieder Lust einzusteigen. Kann man bei euch mal mitfahren. Hechingen liegt bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Ich müsste jedoch erstmals klein anfangen.


----------



## Libtech (13. April 2010)

blkn2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe euren Thread hier gefunden. Ich war jetzt längere Zeit abstinent was MTB anging. Aber ich hätte wieder Lust einzusteigen. Kann man bei euch mal mitfahren. Hechingen liegt bei mir gleich um die Ecke. Ich müsste jedoch erstmals klein anfangen.



Na dann mal Willkommen hier. 

Können gerne am We eine Runde drehen. 
- Was heißt Hechingen liegt um die "Ecke"? 
- Klein Anfangen? Wir sind alle keine Profis, nur mit viel Freude dabei


----------



## blkn2002 (13. April 2010)

Danke für das nette Willkommen. Das hört sich sehr gut an. Spaß solls ja auch noch machen.
Ich wohn in Steinhofen. Daher um die "Ecke". 
Am Wochenende kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wie es bei mir aussieht. Könnte sein, dass ich da verplant bin. Hängt vom Wetter ab. 
Postet ihr das regelmäßig, wenn ihr eine Runde dreht? Dann würde ich mich spontan dranhängen.


----------



## Viol.a (14. April 2010)

@blkn2002: Ich bin auch Anfängerin..und ich fühl mich "sauwohl" in diesem Trupp  
Nee, wirklich..reihe Dich einfach mal ein! 

@dd: 

 Schafseggl.. 

Womit wir dann auch schon beim Thema wären..Männers..*wie sieht´s am WE.mit spaßigen Trail surfen aus??*

Und ü[email protected]: Ich hatte mal den Gedanken, ob es nicht den Einen oder Anderen gäbe, der Lust hätte, mal ´nen Tag,oder auch mal über´s WE., mit Bike "auszugehen"??
Wohin und was, müßte man halt besprechen...und auch wenn ich weiß, daß der Großteil eher Park orientiert ist...für mich würde da eher traillastiges Surfen im Vordergrund stehen 

Und was sagt ihr?? 
*Edit: *Also ich dachte da an sowas in der Art.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631&highlight=Laax


----------



## Viol.a (14. April 2010)

Und außerdem habe ich noch DAS entdeckt..würde dort wer hin fahren??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456055


----------



## ede paul (14. April 2010)

@viola+dd: wird bei mir eher nix heute Abend,  wartet bitte nicht auf mich.


----------



## Libtech (14. April 2010)

blkn2002 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass ich da verplant bin. Hängt vom Wetter ab.



Klar bist du das. Du wirst mit uns biken gehen. 

@ all: 1. War heute mit der Bike-AG unterwegs. Wir haben eine sehr interessante Gegend erkundschaftet! Schöne, schnelle Singletrails. Hat Schönbuchcharakter. Würde es gerne mit euch abfahren bzw Pfadfinder spielen. 
2. Heute in der Zeitung gelesen, dass jeden Samstag ein Bike-Treff in Hch ist. 15Uhr am Freibad. Schätze eher lockeres Forstwegerollen ... man könnte ja aber mal vorbeischauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (14. April 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: 1. War heute mit der Bike-AG unterwegs. Wir haben eine sehr interessante Gegend erkundschaftet! Schöne, schnelle Singletrails. Hat Schönbuchcharakter. Würde es gerne mit euch abfahren bzw Pfadfinder spielen.
> 2. Heute in der Zeitung gelesen, dass jeden Samstag ein Bike-Treff in Hch ist. 15Uhr am Freibad. Schätze eher lockeres Forstwegerollen ... man könnte ja aber mal vorbeischauen?



zu 1. Gebucht! 
zu 2. Nö. 

Viola hat heute tapfer durchgehalten, war eine schöne Runde. Für's Logbuch: 36km, davon ca. 25km Singletrail, 600hm und 2h15min Fahrtzeit.


----------



## ede paul (15. April 2010)

@dd: da mir gestern ein Meeting nen Strich durch die Rechung gemacht hat, beantrage ich hiermit Wiederholung. 
Revanciere mich mit einer öschinger Feierabendrunde.


----------



## Libtech (15. April 2010)

@ all: Also, dann schlage ich vor: *Pfadfinder-Tour am kommenden Sonntag Nachmittag*. 14Uhr ...? _Versprechen will ich aber nichts_. Ausrüstung: leichte Protektoren wären ok, aber kein Muss; Ich packe trotzdem zusätzlich den FullFace ins Auto. Man weiß ja nie, was einen erwartet. Treffpunkt schicke ich per PN auf "Nachfrage". Gründe gibt es.  Hoffentlich regnet es nicht, ist ein bisschen matschig dort.


----------



## dangerousD (15. April 2010)

@ede
Kein Problem, wir fahren jeden Mittwoch... und manchmal auch Donnerstag, so wie heute  

Bin Samstag in Albstadt, da können wir ja alles weitere bequatschen 

@libtech
Sonntag nachmittag wird bei mir leider nix... vormittags könnte ich, aber da ist bei Dir ja immer ausschlafen angesagt


----------



## Viol.a (15. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Viola hat heute tapfer durchgehalten, war eine schöne Runde...



Ja, ich lebe noch..die Beine tragen sogar wieder
@dd: Also wirklich..war aller erste Sahne

@all: Ihr habt was verpaßt!!!


----------



## weisser_rausch (16. April 2010)

Womit wir dann auch schon beim Thema wären..Männers..*wie sieht´s am WE.mit spaßigen Trail surfen aus??*

Und ü[email protected]: Ich hatte mal den Gedanken, ob es nicht den Einen oder Anderen gäbe, der Lust hätte, mal ´nen Tag,oder auch mal über´s WE., mit Bike "auszugehen"??
Wohin und was, müßte man halt besprechen...und auch wenn ich weiß, daß der Großteil eher Park orientiert ist...für mich würde da eher traillastiges Surfen im Vordergrund stehen 

Und was sagt ihr?? 
*Edit: *Also ich dachte da an sowas in der Art.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451631&highlight=Laax[/QUOTE]

Falls es interessant wird, wäre ich spaßigem Trailsurfen am WE nicht abgeneigt-wo wäre denn bei Euch in der Region Hechingen was angesagt?

das mit einem Ausflug ist übrigens ne schöne Sache-haben wir von unserem RBT in Stuttgart auch öfters gemacht - mal in die Alpen, aber man muss nicht immer so weit-auch im Südscharzwald, den Vogesen oder der Südalb wartet einiges schönes an genialem Trailsurfen und toller Landschaft.
Grüßle wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (16. April 2010)

@dd: werde am Sa. nicht in AS sein. Habe meiner Süssen versprochen ne 4-5 Stunden Tour mit ihr zu machen.

Sonntag melde ich mich auch ab. Bin im Donautal zum klettern.


----------



## Viol.a (17. April 2010)

@alle Wissenden:.. ..reicht das??

Tja, und wer raubt mit mir nun die nächste Bank aus..
@dd: Danke, kann ich nur noch mal sagen!!! Und ich hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, daß ich das wirklich so hinbekomme!

@ede: Danke, für den chilligen Tagesausklang! Gerne wieder


----------



## ede paul (19. April 2010)

@viola: allein Deine euphorische Stimmung hat unseren chilligen Abend aufgewertet  und überhaupt  Respekt!
Nächsts mal bringste den DD gleich mit.

@dd: beantrage hiermit auch so ne tolle Kurven-Fahrtechnik-Einheit. Habs auch nötig, glaub ich. 
(will endlich mit richtig Speed aus den Anliegern und Kurven kommen.....würdest Du bitte bitte mal....)


----------



## dangerousD (19. April 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @dd: beantrage hiermit auch so ne tolle Kurven-Fahrtechnik-Einheit. Habs auch nötig, glaub ich.
> (will endlich mit richtig Speed aus den Anliegern und Kurven kommen.....würdest Du bitte bitte mal....)



Bei Gelegenheit gern... ich teile gern


----------



## ede paul (21. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ich teile gern



ohh wie mild....da freu ich mich schon


----------



## Libtech (21. April 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit gern... ich teile gern



Ich esse auch gern Kuchen. 

Apropos: Jmd. Lust am Sa oder So die Alb _unsicher _zu machen?


----------



## ede paul (21. April 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Jmd. Lust am Sa oder So die Alb _unsicher _zu machen?



prinzipiell gerne, bin jedoch ab Fr. in der Pfalz zum klettern. Melde mich daher erneut ab.


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2010)

GGfs. würde ich Sonntag mitmachen 
Allerdings überlege ich noch ob ich nach Todtnau fahre.
Da ist SaisonOpening am WE


----------



## Orangesnsaft (21. April 2010)

Könntet Ihr die Trails vielleicht mal auf eine Karte zeichnen?
Einfach GoogleMaps Bild kopieren und markieren wo die Trails sind?

Ich kenn nur die um Zollern rum.

mfg 
aus Bisingen


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2010)

Du kannst dich gerne beim Biken anschließen, aber Trails posten werde hier, wie in anderen Foren auch, wohl die wenigstens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (21. April 2010)

Klar würd ich das gern, hab aber kein richtige Bike für sowas.
Nur Bmx und das andere steht noch im Laden.

Wo trifft man sich den immer?


----------



## Libtech (21. April 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Klar würd ich das gern, hab aber kein richtige Bike für sowas.
> Nur Bmx und das andere steht noch im Laden.
> 
> Wo trifft man sich den immer?



Hallo OrangesNsaft,

erstmal herzlich willkommen. 

Wie heißt es so schön: Nichts ist unmöglich oder it doesn't matter what you ride, it's how.
Mit einem BMX wirst du sicherlich ein wenig überfordert sein. Vielleicht. Es soll ja auch Singlespeedfahrer geben, die über die Alpen kommen.

Wir haben keinen festen Treffpunkt. Wir treffen uns mal hier, mal da. Wenn du fleißig mitliest, dann kannst du es hier aus dem Thread entnehmen.

Damit es nicht untergeht, nochmals in Farbe. 
*Tour am Sa oder So. Fahrtzeit ca. 4Std. Treffpunkt Domäne. Uhrzeit?* Also was Leckeres zum Futtern mitnehmen. Abschließend Einkehrschwung in der Eisdiele zum Posen, Cappuccino trinken und Eis essen. Mit so einem Gesicht  vom (R)Adrenalin.

@ ede: Viel Spaß in der Pfalz und "Hang Loose" 

@ blkn: Was sagt dein Wochenendplan? Soll ja schön warm werden, v.a. am Sonntag ...


----------



## syrer (21. April 2010)

Sorry Libi,
ich bin am Sonntag schon in Albstadt, hab meinen Neffen zum Fahrtechniktraining mit Holger angemeldet. Am Samstag muß ich wie so oft arbeiten
gruß syrer


----------



## Viol.a (21. April 2010)

Ich kann leider nur Sa...muß bis 14/14.15Uhr arbeiten..wollte auch was längeres in Angriff nehmen, halt im Anschluß..ist ja mittlerweile schön lange hell!
4Std.wäre fast optimal..(dieser,meine magische Knackpunkt)..allerdings hätte die Eisdiele DANN wohl schon geschlossen..so bliebe nur noch der Grill

Könnte leider erst *ab ca.15:30Uhr startklar* vorort sein..


----------



## Orangesnsaft (22. April 2010)

Danke erstmals.
Klar mit einem Bmx schaff ich das wohl nicht.
Ich bau mir aber in 1 Woche ein kleinen Dirtpark bei Wessingen.

Ich hoffe mal das ich bald mein richtiges mtb bestellen kann.
Dann könnte man sich ja mal treffen.

Kann auch sein das ich von euch schon jemand gesehen habe.^^

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Bei mir geht def. nur der Sonntag! Uhrzeit ist mir dann aber auch egal...


----------



## weisser_rausch (22. April 2010)

@Tobi: würde am We gerne biken gehen, muss noch koordinieren, was mit wem wo. Ggf würd ich auch jemanden mitnehmen zu Euch.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Nochmal für die Runde:

Sonntag 10:00Uhr an der Domäne in Hechingen!


----------



## blkn2002 (25. April 2010)

Ich war die letzten zwei Tage unterwegs und hab heute morgen erst um 9:30 Uhr gelesen, dass heute die Runde ist. Ich war mit meiner Freundin dann um 10:01 Uhr bei der Domäne. Leider habe ich keinen mehr angetroffen. Schade. 
Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche nach Feierabend? Heute ist ja wirklich gutes Wetter bis um 8:00 Uhr gewesen. Da könnte man sich das gut vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. April 2010)

Ne -da konntest du heute niemanden von uns treffen.
Das Teilnehmerfeld wäre 3 Personen groß gewesen und bei 2en kam was dazwischen 
Hat sich aber auch heute morgen erst so ergeben.

Wenn du das nächste mal mitmöchtest schreibe einfach einen von uns per PN an - dann können wir auch die Handynummern austauschen. Denn die Last-Minute Änderungen machen wir meist per Handy.

Hoffe ihr seid trotzdem ne schöne Runde um die Burg gefahren


----------



## blkn2002 (26. April 2010)

Weil wir morgens so Halz über Kopf losgedüst sind, haben wir uns erstmal einen Kaffee in der Domäne gegönnt. Da ist ja richtig was los gewesen.

Weil wir uns um die Burg noch überhaupt nicht auskennen und wir auch noch nicht richtig gefrühstückt hatten ging es erstmal zurück. Danach haben wir uns dann noch mal aufgerafft und sind über den Irrenberg zum Nägelehaus. Der Wanderweg nach Bisingen vom Nägelehaus hat dann zum Schluß noch mal richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## ede paul (7. Mai 2010)

hab heute am Dreifürstenstein Schnee entdeckt 

Wie schauts in Albstadt aus??


----------



## Orangesnsaft (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab heute morgen einige Autos mit Schnee gesehen.
Auf der Webcam bei Tailfingen sieht man noch am oberen Hang Schnee.
http://www.wsv-tailfingen.de/content/view/7/8/


----------



## Viol.a (10. Mai 2010)

Könnte vielleicht jemand mal den Wasserhahn zudrehen?? ..der  tropft..schon seit Tagen und das nervt..!!


----------



## silberle (10. Mai 2010)

ach viol.a , 

ärgre dich doch nicht über den Regen. Wir wollen doch nicht trainieren !!!
Mein Training geht gegen 0. und noch mehr regen. 
Wie siehts bei Dir aus ?!
Grüsse silberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2010)

Servus in die Nachbarschaft, könnt mir einer, am besten per PM, eine schöne schicke Abfahrt von Dreifürstenstein empfehlen? Wenn ich in die Ecke komm, dann möcht ich was Geiles in Erinnerung behalten, damit ich bald wieder komm.

Thanks! Und vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Rammert, ich komm da immer von anderen Seite.


----------



## Libtech (11. Mai 2010)

@ viola/Silberle: Gore Paclite und Konsorten und alles ist möglich! Wenn man mal draußen ist, macht der Regen nichts. Nur im Gesicht wirds nass. Weiterer Nachteil: Das Bike sieht aus wie die Sau.

@ Boern: Eine Abfahrt vom Dreifürstenstein? Also bist du bereits oben? Halte dich einfach Richtung Belsen/Mössingen. Oder ein Stückchen Richtung Schlatt/Jungingen.
----------------------------------------------------------
Jetzt geht's nach BL und auf die Burg mit 39/25 

Edit: 1:31Std und wieder ein schöner, deftiger Landregen. Ein Jogger oben auf der Burg lachte und meinte: "Bei schönem Wetter kann's jeder."


----------



## Beorn (11. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tips vom Dreifürstenstein runter!


----------



## Beorn (12. Mai 2010)

Wer morgen zwischen Rossberg, Dreifürstenstein und Burladingen unterwegs ist: Ich fahr ein schwarzes Cube LTD, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Keep on rollin'!


----------



## dangerousD (12. Mai 2010)

Wer ab morgen im Harz am Brocken oder rings um Altenau unterwegs ist - ich fahre ein hellgrünes Helius AM 

 ...so ein Streß... kaum aus dem Wanderurlaub zurück, muß ich schon wieder auf die Trails im Harz... Naja, irgendwann in diesem Jahr komme ich auch nochmal bei Euch vorbei 

@viola: 
Tobi hat Recht: schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht. Dem muß ich mich in den nächsten 4 Tagen auch stellen, immerhin ist aber der Schnee schon wieder weg  Und Du gehst mal schön fahren, hast ja ein Ziel vor Augen! 

Bis die Tage mal wieder

der D


----------



## Viol.a (12. Mai 2010)

*@Libi/DD*:..stimmt schon, wenn man erstmal draußen ist, geht´s irgendwie.  Beim Laufen gab´s gar nettes "Dschungelfeeling" bei all´dem Naß
Sind aber ganz schön stolze Preise für so´n bißchen Gore-Tex..gibt´s  da nicht etwas anderes, empfehlenswertes..was günstiger ist??

*@silberle*:Hmm, ich bemühe mich mein Bestes zu geben..ob das reicht?!Bei  aktueller Nachtschicht, ist das jedoch harter Tobak!!Auch wenn ich  sowohl an Ausdauer, als auch an mir selbst positive Veränderungen  wahrnehme, zweifel ich leider noch daran, es wirklich zu packen...keine  Ahnung?!
Auch wenn das Ziel ein absolut grandioses für mich wäre!

*@all*:Wie sieht´s denn über´s verlängerte WE. so aus? *DD* ist wech..ok...*viel Spaß und laß es rocken auf dem Brocken*
Morgen nach der  Nachtschicht, werde ich mir spät nachmittags bzw.abends wohl eher ´s "Straßenrad" unter die Backen klemmen..aber sonst??


----------



## Libtech (12. Mai 2010)

@ viola: Was günstigeres als Gore? Die Preise sind alle recht gesalzen. Alternative: Vaude oder Shimano.

@ all: Donnerstag ist diese Woche Ruhetag. Freitag 1Std, Sa und So jeweils 2Std. Längere Fahrten sind aber möglich. Uhrzeit eher gegen späten Nachmittag.
Falls der Gunter mit seinem neuen Hardtail  Lust hat, können wir ja am We einen kleinen Teil der ASM-Strecke abfahren?

------------------------------
Eine kleine Radsportgeschichte:
------------------------------

An einem der letzten Wochenenden:

"Halo." Ich: "Hallo, auch heute bei dem schönen Wetter unterwegs?"
"Ja, iche fahre sehr ofte." Hm, dachte ich. Ein Italiener im Schwäbischen, der Urlaub macht - fein.
"Iche fahre heute wieder durche das Neckartale, wohin fährscht du?"
Hoppla, er kennt sich hier aus? Dann wohl doch kein Tourist. Er kam aus Balingen und hieß Gino.
Ich antwortete, dass ich auch durch das Neckartal bis nach Rottenburg fahren will. So hatte ich also einen Weggefährten. Wie lange der Weg der gleiche bleiben sollte, konnte ich noch nicht abschätzen. Wie so oft ist es ein Kommen und Gehen beim Zusammenfahren.

So rollten wir entspannt in Richtung Owingen. 
"Sollen wir hier rechts abbiegen und auf dem Radweg weiter nach Haigerloch fahren?", fragte ich ihn. 
"Ne, fahre wir hier geradeaus und auf der Straße nach Haigaloch", antwortete er mit fester Stimme. "Der Radweg isse nicht gut".
Naja, ging es mir durch den Kopf, so schlecht ist er nun wieder auch nicht. Aber was solls, fahren wir eben auf der Straße, die Autos werden schon aufpassen - hoffentlich.
Natürlich wollte ich zeigen, was ich kann und trat kräftig in die Pedale. Er schön im Windschatten. Okay, warum nicht. Ich würde es später auch gleichtun.
So waren wir im Nu in Haigerloch und warteten an der Ampel.
Da musterte ich meinen Weggefährten das erste Mal richtig, und zu meinem Erstaunen sah ich seine sehr kräftigen Oberschenkel, die mehr Beton ähnelten und auch seine stark definierten Waden.
Na, Prost. Und ich soll da, auf dem Weg durchs Neckartal, dranbleiben können? Ich wusste, wir würden nicht lange den Weg gemeinsam zurücklegen. Auch okay. Ich hatte ja sowieso vor, alleine zu fahren.
Die Ampel wurde grün, und wir fuhren hoch nach Haigerloch und am Atomkeller vorbei in Richtung Neckartal.

"Wie alte biste du?", fragte er mich. Als er mein Alter erfuhr, lächelte er. 
"Unde, wase glaubst du, wie alte ich bin?"
Jetzt nur keinen Fehler machen. Viele reagieren ja empfindlich auf ein falsch geschätztes Alter - Italiener vielleicht im Besonderen?
Also, sagte ich, dass er bestimmt das Alter meines Vaters hätte, um nichts falsch zu machen.
"Iche glaube nichte, dass ich so alte bin wie dein Vater."
Oh nein, es ist passiert - Fettnäpfchen: Er ist jünger...?!
"Meine Sohn ist über 40 Jahre, iche bin 75 Jahre alte."
Wie bitte? 75? Das kann doch gar nicht sein?! Aber ja, man könnte es glauben, schaut man nicht nur auf die Beine, sondern auch ins Gesicht. Wobei er locker zehn Jahre jünger aussah.
Gut, mein Weggefährte war also 75. Meine Hoffnung wuchs, dass ich trotz seiner starken Beine durchs Neckartal nicht abgehängt würde.

So fuhren wir abwechselnd im Windschatten durch das Neckartal, konstant zwischen 32 und 36km/h.
Zwischendurch bekam ich Mitleid und fuhr wieder vor ihn, da ich nicht den Windschatten von einem 75jährigen schmarotzen wollte. Sowas macht man nicht.
Da aber der Wind nur so durchs Neckartal pfiff, musste ich mir jedoch eingestehen, dass ich doch ab und zu seine Hilfe benötigte, um den Schnitt zu halten. Und es tat verdammt gut, auch mal hinten zu fahren und dreißig Prozent an Kraft zu sparen - selbst, wenn der Vordermann vierzig Jahre älter ist, als man selbst. 
Natürlich fuhren wir auch oft nebeneinander und unterhielten uns über Gott und die Welt, Räder, Italien und dass er früher Amateurrennen gefahren ist.
Aha, schoss es mir durch den Kopf. Er kann es wirklich, und die Beine sind "echt".

In Rottenburg angekommen, ging es eine harte Steigung in das Neubaugebiet hoch.
Ich traute meinen Augen nicht. Meter um Meter setzte er sich nach vorn ab. Ich konnte es nicht glauben und hechelte, was ich konnte. Aber keine Chance. Der Abstand wuchs, und ich dachte, das wars. Er fährt weiter, und unsere Wege trennen sich. Egal, war trotzdem eine interessante Bekanntschaft.
Mitterweile war er am Horizont verschwunden. Er hatte gut 250 bis 300Meter gut gemacht.
Als ich nach gefühlten fünf Minuten oben ankam, wartete Gino, locker eine Banane essend.
"Du fährste gute", sagte er. Na, danke, dachte ich. Erst hängst du mich ab, und dann schmeichelst du mir. "Die Bickelchen ode sage, Igel drückst du gut weg. Verlierst keine Tempo. Fährste stabil. Du biste gute."
"Danke." Mehr konnte ich noch nicht herausbringen, da mir die Luft fehlte.
"Iche bin schon fast 2000Km diese Jahr gefahren. Mit dem Mountainbike auch im Winter. (Anm.: Es war Mitte April.) Wie viele biste du gefahren?". "Keine Ahnung, ich fahre mehr nach Zeit", brachte ich heraus.
"Iste auch egal. Du brauchste noch 1000Km und dann gommmmmst du, und dann gommmmmst du", baute er mich auf. Brauche noch 1000Km und dann gommmmmst du von unten wie ein Turrrbo, glaube mir."
Ich musste innerlich lachen, war aber über die aufbauenden Worte froh.
Gemeinsam setzten wir unsere Fahrt weiter über Bodelshausen nach Hechingen fort und unterhielten uns weiter über Gott und die Welt und Radsportlegenden - meine habe ich auf dem Weg getroffen.

Gino - Hut ab und allzeit gute Fahrt. 
-------------------------
tb


----------



## ede paul (14. Mai 2010)

tja so ähnlich gings mir in der Pfalz beim Klettern. Da habe ich mich mit zwei ca. 70 Jährigen old school climbern unterhalten. Der eine wollte die Route (bei der ich froh war, dass sie ein anderer vorgestiegen ist) kurz vor dem Frühschoppen noch Free Solo  machen um sich dann auf der anderen Seite in Richtung Stammkneipe abzuseilen. Der andere klettert mit einem tauben Bein im Vorstieg rum und erzählt wie er 2008 beim Free Solo klettern ca. 20m abgegangen ist und sich freut, dass es nun wieder einigermassen geht (und dass er überhaupt überlebt hat....). Zitat mit breitem Grinsen im Gesicht: manchmal haut mir einfach der Fuss ab und so richtig Gefühl hab ich auch nicht drin, aber man gewöhnt sich dran..... 

Gegenüber diesen Jungs kommt man sich schon wie ein Warmduscher vor. Da bekommt der Begriff "alte Kriegsware" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Viol.a (14. Mai 2010)

Hm..keine Ahnung ob und überhaupt, wann und sowieso sich nun jemand morgen und übermorgen ´s Rad schnappen wird..

Ich werde dann also morgen mal "hoch" zur ungefähren, blau ausgeschilderten Marathonstrecke fahren..alles andere kenne ich nicht.......nachmittags..soll ja trocken werden..

In diesem Sinne..schönes WE.euch allen..

Edith sagt:..Begleiter nach wie vor willkommen! 
----------------------------------------------------
Es ist nicht trocken-egal und irgendwie würde ich auch nicht so gerne alleine fahren...dachte an 15.30Uhr......nein??..hmm..


----------



## ede paul (15. Mai 2010)

@viola: wir sind bouldern bei dem Shitwetter  und geben uns, wie bei solchen blöden Verhältnissen üblich danach noch ne Sauna. 

Wollen morgen vllt. noch biken, Uhrzeit offen, Location offen.....


Ach ja, nur für´s Protokoll: Nen Bike-Service hat´s heute auch gegeben, dafür taugt das Wetter auch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (15. Mai 2010)

Kann heute frühestens ab 17Uhr?? Wird aber stressig. Daher eher nein.

Morgen am So, können wir ja was auf die Räder stellen?
Bin leider nicht (auto-)mobil: Der Turboschlauch is in the bobo.

Vorschlag: "Forstwegrunde im Zeichen des Marathons" aber in/um Hechingen
Treffpunkt: Kaufland1 Hechingen
Route: Hoch nach Beuren, parallel/unterhalb des Traufes nach Schlatt, quer rüber nach Boll, .... Mariazell, Burg hoch, Golfplatz, Lindich > Ausgangspunkt.
Zeit: Egal


----------



## BHMDK (15. Mai 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kann heute frühestens ab 17Uhr?? Wird aber stressig. Daher eher nein.
> 
> Morgen am So, können wir ja was auf die Räder stellen?
> Bin leider nicht (auto-)mobil: Der Turboschlauch is in the bobo.
> ...



Hi allerseits.

Klingt gut, Deine Runde 
- für mich wäre es deutlich besser, wenn wir das am Morgen einplanen könnten - ich weiß schon, passt nicht allen so richtig 

Sagen wir 10, und Treffpunkt am Modellflugplatz, statt Kaufland - passt besser zum Aufstieg noch Beuren...

Wie sieht's aus - kommt jemand mit????

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Libtech (15. Mai 2010)

BHMDK schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus - kommt jemand mit????



Weil du's bist.  10Uhr ist okay.

Modellflugplatz? Alright. 10Uhr.
(Zwischen Hechingen/Sickingen an der B27)
cu


----------



## Orangesnsaft (15. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,
Wie kommt man denn am besten von richtung Zimmern aufs Zellerhorn?
Ich kenn nur den Weg von Maria Zell und der ist nicht gerade gut zum hochfahren.
In Google Maps seh ich zwar einen Weg in richtung Zollersteighof, aber der geht nicht ganz hoch. Gehts da trotzdem weiter?
Eine Alternative gibt es noch, aber dort liegt gerade sehr viel Holz rum. (Unbefahrbar.) [Wäre eine schöne flowige Abfahrt, unten gibt es sogar noch ne kleine geheim Trail von mir, leider sehr kurz.)

mfg


----------



## Libtech (16. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Wie kommt man denn am besten von richtung Zimmern aufs Zellerhorn?
> Ich kenn nur den Weg von Maria Zell und der ist nicht gerade gut zum hochfahren.
> In Google Maps seh ich zwar einen Weg in richtung Zollersteighof, aber der geht nicht ganz hoch. Gehts da trotzdem weiter?
> ...



Von MariaZell zur Skihütte. Wenn du vor der Hütte stehst, nimmst du linkerhand den breiten Schotterweg nach oben. Du kommst dann unterhalb des ZellerHorns raus. Dort angekommen fährst du einfach weiter und hältst dich links. Und oben bist du.

mtb

@ bhmdk: Kann evtl. heute nicht starten. Halsschmerzen ohne Ende. Ich geb' dir per sms bis spätestens um 9Uhr Bescheid. Am Aufstehen liegt es also nicht.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (17. Mai 2010)

Danke. Habs gefunden. Schöne Aussicht gehabt.^^

Ich hab noch eine recht krasse Trail unterhalb vom Zellerhorn gefunden, die geht vom Zollersteighof rund rum bis zur Skihütte (MZ). Ist wohl die längste die ich bis jetzt hier in der Gegend gesichtet hab, aber auch recht gefährlich.


----------



## trappa (18. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Danke. Habs gefunden. Schöne Aussicht gehabt.^^
> 
> Ich hab noch eine recht krasse Trail unterhalb vom Zellerhorn gefunden, die geht vom Zollersteighof rund rum bis zur Skihütte (MZ). Ist wohl die längste die ich bis jetzt hier in der Gegend gesichtet hab, aber auch recht gefährlich.



Du meinst aber nicht die Abfahrt durch den Rübenteich? 

Guten Abend alle, bin wieder im Lande und hoffe, dass das Wetter nun endlich südländische Formen annimmt.
Wie sieht es am Wochenende mit einer Ausfahrt aus - eventuell Teile des ABM.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (18. Mai 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht die Abfahrt durch den Rübenteich?
> 
> Guten Abend alle, bin wieder im Lande und hoffe, dass das Wetter nun endlich südländische Formen annimmt.
> Wie sieht es am Wochenende mit einer Ausfahrt aus - eventuell Teile des ABM.




Rübenteich?
Ich hab mal ein Bild davon hochgeladen, sieht man zwar nicht viel aber der Weg sieht die ganze Zeit so aus.


----------



## Libtech (19. Mai 2010)

@ trappa: Willkommen zurück auf dem Festland! 
Würde gerne am We was Größeres fahren. Da die Erkältung aber noch in mir steckt, werde ich es am We sehr langsam angehen lassen. Gegen Mitte kommender Woche bin ich wieder fit! (2Wochen Feeeerien )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (19. Mai 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Rübenteich?
> Ich hab mal ein Bild davon hochgeladen, sieht man zwar nicht viel aber der Weg sieht die ganze Zeit so aus.



Ich meine den Wanderweg, der vom Zollersteighof zur Burg führt - geht ca. 20 m nach dem Einstieg nach links unten. 
Kann man allerdings zur Zeit vergessen. Da waren die Holzmacher drin. Alles mit Holzresten übersäht. Die Gefahr, dass sich ein Ast im Rad verkeilt ist sehr groß.
Habe es heute versucht - war nicht wirklich toll.

Den Trail, den Du meinst, musst Du uns mal zeigen. Ich kann mir nur den vorstellen, den Dir Libtech schon beschrieben hat.

@Libtech: Gute Besserung und danke für die Willkommensgrüße. Ja, nächste Woche geht sicher etwas. Vielleicht ist ja auch schon am Wochenende was drin. Bin heute mal ein paar Etappen des ABM geahren. Geht gut, trotz der anhaltend nassen Witterung. Vom Schneckenbuckel zum Raichberg wurde allerdings die Gasleitung verlegt. Die Wege sehen entsprechend aus.

Also dann bis zum gemeinsamen Fahren.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Mai 2010)

Jo genau den Weg hab ich gemeint! 


Ich kann euch den Weg zeigen, dann sieht man welchen ich gemeint hat zu 100%.
Ich bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag in Zimmern.
Also einfach per pn melden.


----------



## Viol.a (19. Mai 2010)

@trappa:ja..willkommen zurück!
@libi:werd schnell wieder gesund!

Habe morgen frei und vor, am Nachmittag "auf Pirsch" zu gehen.Wenn jemand mit möchte, kann er sich gerne melden.
Am We.muß ich arbeiten, deshalb kann ich nur Sa.Nachmittag und wahrscheinlich Mo.Nachmittag was "kleineres" machen.Falls dort jemand mit möchte, auch einfach melden.


----------



## Libtech (20. Mai 2010)

Jo Danke. Seit gestern gibt's was Neues: Gelenkkapsel im Daumen ist kaputt.  (Fragt nicht wie.) Den Marathon im Juni werde ich vermutlich abhaken.  Jetzt ist erstmal Rolle-fahren und Laufen angesagt. 

so long und viel Spaß am langen und wohl sonnenreichen Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## ede paul (21. Mai 2010)

@libi: was haste denn da wieder angestellt? 





Du sollst es doch mit dem gefährlichen Flexibar nicht übertreiben , zerleg Dich lieber auf der DH Strecke, das ist in jedem Fall spassiger...
Bis zum Marathon dürfte das ja wieder ausgeheilt sein, oder? Also den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken. GUTE & SCHNELLE BESSERUNG!!


----------



## trappa (21. Mai 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Jo Danke. Seit gestern gibt's was Neues: Gelenkkapsel im Daumen ist kaputt.  (Fragt nicht wie.) Den Marathon im Juni werde ich vermutlich abhaken.  Jetzt ist erstmal Rolle-fahren und Laufen angesagt.
> 
> so long und viel Spaß am langen und wohl sonnenreichen Pfingstwochenende!



Na, na, Libtech. Das hört sich ja schlimmer an, als es ist. Die Frage ist natürlich, wo hast Du Dir das zugezogen?
Ich denke auch, dass es bis in ein paar Wochen wieder gut ist. Also dem ABM steht nichts im Wege. Die GONSO-Classics wirst Du allerdings abhaken können.

Auf jeden Fall gute und schnelle Besserung.


@all: Wie sieht es morgen aus? Sagen wir so gegen 11 Uhr. Treffpunkt Zimmern-Bushaltestelle/Spielplatz (90Grad-Kurve im Ort).

Tourenvorschlag: nach Jungingen-Kohltäle-ABM-Strecke bis Skischnanze-Stich-Thanheim (Trail)-Zimmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (21. Mai 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Am We.muß ich arbeiten, deshalb kann ich nur Sa.Nachmittag und wahrscheinlich Mo.Nachmittag was "kleineres" machen...



@trappa: ..wie bereits gesagt..hmm..ich bin raus..


----------



## Viol.a (22. Mai 2010)

Und damit es auch nicht langweilig wird...und Libi sich nicht so alleine fühlt..bekommt die Viol.a heute schön die Kante einer Tür vor den Buck....so richtig schön mit Schmackes auf´s Jochbein 
Zur Nachahmung nicht zu empfehlen!! ..es macht unnötig "aua", ist nun natürlich ´n Ei und wird hoffentlich nicht allzu blau

Das flaue Gefühl im Magen ist nicht der Rede wert...wenn es nicht im Kopf so "blöd" wäre!?

Naja, zwei Tage Ruhe und am Mo.dürfte es hoffentlich wieder gehen. 
...Ruhe auf Balkonien...in diesem Sinne!


----------



## trappa (22. Mai 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Und damit es auch nicht langweilig wird...und Libi sich nicht so alleine fühlt..bekommt die Viol.a heute schön die Kante einer Tür vor den Buck....so richtig schön mit Schmackes auf´s Jochbein
> Zur Nachahmung nicht zu empfehlen!! ..es macht unnötig "aua", ist nun natürlich ´n Ei und wird hoffentlich nicht allzu blau
> 
> Das flaue Gefühl im Magen ist nicht der Rede wert...wenn es nicht im Kopf so "blöd" wäre!?
> ...



Du wolltest nur nicht arbeiten, gelle. Spass beiseite. Das tut ja richtig weh. Wenn ich mir das Lazarett so ansehe, dann ist es wohl besser ich breche den Kontakt erst mal ab. Das scheint ja ansteckend zu sein.

Gute Besserung Viol.a. Ich hoffe es geht bald wieder.

Bin heute die angesagte Runde gefahren. Sehr schön, aber immer noch ziemlich morastig im Wald.

@Orangensaft. Den Trail habe ich gefunden. Geht am Rande des Naturschutzgebietes durch. Habe mir aber die Abfahrt gespart - zu schmierig. Das macht nicht wirklich Spass. Bin den breiten Weg zur Skihütte gefahren.

Allen ein frohes Pfingstfest - vielleicht geht ja mal was in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Viol.a (24. Mai 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Naja, zwei Tage Ruhe und am Mo.dürfte es hoffentlich wieder gehen.
> ...Ruhe auf Balkonien...in diesem Sinne!



Scheinbar kenne ich mich..laufen ging gerade wieder...ein bißchen Huldigung wäre angebracht..bin gerade meinen ersten 10km Lauf gelaufen ..fragt nur nicht, wie´s mir JETZT geht..

Leichtest Druckgefühl ist wohl noch vorhanden und Berühren an der Wange, ist einfach noch empfindlich..aber glücklicherweise nur ganz dezent grün, gelb geworden
Also alles im ähhhh grünen Bereich


----------



## ede paul (25. Mai 2010)

sooo schee wars gestern in Albstadt!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2010)

Geiles Pic vom Ede!


----------



## trappa (25. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Geiles Pic vom Ede!



Stimmt, aber irgendwie sieht er etwas "off track" aus.


----------



## rcyeti (25. Mai 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber irgendwie sieht er etwas "off track" aus.



Lustig was da einigen auffällt 

Dafür gibts pluspunkte fürs "stylen"


----------



## dangerousD (25. Mai 2010)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Lustig was da einigen auffällt
> 
> Dafür gibts pluspunkte fürs "stylen"




...Hauptsache er hat danach noch die Kurve gekriegt  Scheint aber so, immerhin konnte er das Foto noch posten


----------



## ede paul (25. Mai 2010)

@ trappa: nö, wurde schon sauber on Track gelandet. 

Allerdings war ich einmal schwer off Track, weil ich im Flug nach der Fotografin geschaut hab, es besonders gut machen wollte und es dann voll versemmelt habe

....also off Track sieht dann so aus.... 







und nein es ist nicht gut gegangen. Musste mich kurz ablegen. Aber so ist es halt wenn man im falschen Moment nach den Mädels schaut. 

@yeti, dd & maikel: Grazie! CU on track...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (25. Mai 2010)

Wer von euch geht den in den Bikepark (Tailfingen) ?
Ich kann erst in 2-3 Wochen.  
Leider. xD


----------



## dangerousD (25. Mai 2010)

... kommenden Samstag ist Todtnau angesagt


----------



## ede paul (25. Mai 2010)

wir sind in der Schweiz, möge das Wetter uns hold sein....


----------



## trappa (26. Mai 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ trappa: nö, wurde schon sauber on Track gelandet.
> 
> Allerdings war ich einmal schwer off Track, weil ich im Flug nach der Fotografin geschaut hab, es besonders gut machen wollte und es dann voll versemmelt habe
> 
> ...



Egal ob "off" oder "on" Track, es sieht auf jeden Fall spektakulär aus. 
Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Nach Mädchen sollte ein Freerider nur schauen, wenn sie genau vor ihm sind. Ansonsten wird es meist schief gehen.


----------



## dangerousD (26. Mai 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Tipp: Nach Mädchen sollte ein Freerider nur schauen, wenn sie genau vor ihm sind. Ansonsten wird es meist *schief* gehen.



Durchaus im Wortsinne zu verstehen


----------



## ede paul (26. Mai 2010)

I know, hinterher ist man halt immer schlauer....


----------



## gtbiker (26. Mai 2010)

Nice stuff out there....pic from today


----------



## ede paul (27. Mai 2010)

von wo aus ist das aufgenommen? Kanns grad nicht einordnen...


----------



## silberle (27. Mai 2010)

Ich beteilige  mich mal beim Bilder einordnen. 
@gtbiker: Wurde das Bild vom Fürstwald ausgemacht ? 

@viola: Wie geht´s Dir ? 
Lezten Montag bin ich ein Teilstück des Marathons gefahren und ich stelle fest, dass das Gelände sehr sehr abwechslungsreich ist und mir die Körner aus dem Oberschenkel zog. Man darf gespannt sein was alles am 10 Juli so passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (27. Mai 2010)

Köhlberg heißt der Hubbel


----------



## aka (28. Mai 2010)

silberle schrieb:


> Lezten Montag bin ich ein Teilstück des Marathons gefahren und ich stelle fest, dass das Gelände sehr sehr abwechslungsreich ist und mir die Körner aus dem Oberschenkel zog. Man darf gespannt sein was alles am 10 Juli so passiert.


Ha, die Strecke ist schon ein bisschen fies, das erste drittel ist ja recht flach. Gegen Ende hin ists dann schluss mit Lustig, ich bin immer wieder ueberrrascht wieviele Wellen oberhalb von Ebingen auf einen warten 
War am Sonntag die Strecke abfahren, die war ja abartig trocken. Normalerweise gibts ja ein paar Stellen die immer Nass sind. Zitterhof hoch zum Beispiel.


----------



## ede paul (28. Mai 2010)

@gtbiker: ha, jetzt wo du´s sagst ist´s klar. Links der Aussichtspunkt und gegenüber die Köhlberghütte. 
Wo biste runter? Die Kehren direkt unter der Hütte sind knackig, ohne Hinterradversetzen geht da mal gar nix. Die Abfahrt an der Ruine runter hat am meisten Flow finde ich....


----------



## gtbiker (28. Mai 2010)

Genau.
Die letzten Male immer über die Ruine runter dann schön spaßig über die Weide weiter runter....und unten in der Metzgerei nen LKW gegessen


----------



## ede paul (28. Mai 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Genau.
> Die letzten Male immer über die Ruine runter dann schön spaßig über die Weide weiter runter....und unten in der Metzgerei nen LKW gegessen



so muss das....


----------



## Matthias247 (28. Mai 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Gegen Ende hin ists dann schluss mit Lustig, ich bin immer wieder ueberrrascht wieviele Wellen oberhalb von Ebingen auf einen warten


Jetzt komm schon, ihr habt doch soviel Kraft das ihr den Berg sowieso nicht mehr spürt und dank Masse dann noch soviel kinetische Energie gespeichert das die Wellen glattgebügelt werden  
Während meinerseits dann wieder alle Anstiege hochkriechen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (31. Mai 2010)

Habe *Mittwoch* frei..würde gerne "irgendwas" machen..und vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand zum Mitfahren??!!

Gruß

P.S.: Da ich bisher kein Glück hatte, was meine Urlaubstage im Juni angehen (entweder zu hohes Level, in der falschen Zeit, bzw. im Alleingang extrem teuer), stehe ich nun ziemlich traurig da, was ich sonst noch machen könnte. Vielleicht fällt dem einen oder anderen noch eine Idee ein...sonst fällt mir auch nix mehr ein..


----------



## ede paul (31. Mai 2010)

@viola: wir sind heut abend im EMKA zum Bouldern und besprechen dort unsere Aktivitäten am kommenden verlängerten Wochenende. Was genau geht weiss noch keiner, es steht das übliche im Raum. Klettern, Tour fahren, AS-Bikepark usw.
Da müsste sich doch was planen lassen....
...am Mi. bin ich jedoch bis abends im Gschäft.

Edit: fsbelsen hat auch angefragt wg. Mittwoch und ich hätt ab 18 Uhr auch Zeit. Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?


----------



## rcyeti (1. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Edit: fsbelsen hat auch angefragt wg. Mittwoch und ich hätt ab 18 Uhr auch Zeit. Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde?



Feierabendrunde könnte bei mir auch hinhauen. Wo?


----------



## ede paul (1. Juni 2010)

hmmm??? Weiss jetzt nicht was fsbelsen im Kopf hat. Ich bin recht flexibel. Ich denke wir warten mal die Wetterlage ab und entscheiden dann kurzfristig.
OK?

Ach Yeti, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass wir am Do. mal wieder gemeinsam Albstadt rocken? Syrer wär ja auch mit dabei und ne Wurst im Anschluss klingt ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## rcyeti (1. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Ich denke wir warten mal die Wetterlage ab und entscheiden dann kurzfristig.


Ok.



ede paul schrieb:


> Ach Yeti, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass wir am Do. mal wieder gemeinsam Albstadt rocken?


Ja.


----------



## Viol.a (1. Juni 2010)

@ede: Schön, daß ihr beim bouldern wart..ich mußte arbeiten.
Hmm, Feierabendrunde am Mi.? Es ist mein einzig komplett freier Tag der Woche..deshalb wollte ich schon was mehr machen. 

Habt Spaß am WE...kann da nur nachmittags und allein werde ich wohl dann den Krummlenker nehmen...

Gruß..und bis irgendwann dann


----------



## ede paul (1. Juni 2010)

@yeti + syrer: dann wären die drei Könige am Do. mal wieder komplett auf der Strecke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@viola: Kann schon verstehen, dass Du an Deinem freien Tag früher starten möchtest. Ist ja echt blöd dass es grad nicht wirklich passt. 
Sylvi hät auch mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour mit Dir.


----------



## silberle (1. Juni 2010)

> Habt Spaß am WE...kann da nur nachmittags und allein werde ich wohl dann den Krummlenker nehmen...


@viola: Wie bzw. wann  kannst Du am Samstag nachmittag ? Wie wärs mit ner 2-3 h tour ? evtl. auch länger. Krummlenker ist doch langweilig. 
Sind am Donnerstag an der TÜ-Arena und dann in Balingen die heiligen 3 Könige bestaunen,....... 
lg silberle


----------



## Bruckii (1. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Ach Yeti, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass wir am Do. mal wieder gemeinsam Albstadt rocken?



Wer geht Albstadt rocken?! Hatte am Donnerstag auch vor zu fahren, komme ja direkt aus Albstadt  Könnt ja bescheid sagen, falls Ihr noch en Plätzchen in eurer Truppe frei hättet...


----------



## Orangesnsaft (1. Juni 2010)

Gibts in Tailfingen eigentlich auch ne SchÃ¼ler ErmÃ¤Ãigung?
18 â¬ is scho krass, find ich.
Oder nehmt ihr immer die fÃ¼r 10 â¬ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (1. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Gibts in Tailfingen eigentlich auch ne SchÃ¼ler ErmÃ¤Ãigung?
> 18 â¬ is scho krass, find ich.
> Oder nehmt ihr immer die fÃ¼r 10 â¬ ?



Oder nimm' die Saisonkarte mit 249 Euro. Ãffnungszeit April-Oktober. Musst nur oft genug gehen.  Mindestens 26 Mal? (In Mathe bin ich kein Genie ) 
> Ist aber nicht ernst gemeint. Als SchÃ¼ler ist eine Saisonkarte heftig...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein Daumengrundgelenk macht Fortschritte. Mittlerweile kann ich sogar wieder ein leeres Glas in der Hand halten, ohne dass es schmerzt. Und das geht auch gerade so: 

@ ede: Mit dem Flexibar kann ich aber momentan nicht spielen.  

DafÃ¼r kann ich mit dem ... *Tabuwort* einigermaÃen fahren, wenn ich nur vorne schalte: Duospeed sozusagen.

Melde mich, wenn ich den PrÃ¼gel wieder halten kann. 
CU 

PS: Von Beileidsbekundungen bitte ich abzusehen. 

@ Masterlenin: Startest du in 11 Tagen? Sonst noch wer?


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Masterlenin: Startest du in 11 Tagen? Sonst noch wer?



*hüstel*

Dank dem super Wetter bin ich top in Form und die Abschlussarbeit tut ihr übriges. 

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob hier sonst noch wer mitfährt. Möchte am WE die Strecke mal abfahren zum guggen, ob ich überhaupt an den Start gehen brauche


----------



## Orangesnsaft (1. Juni 2010)

Jo, die Preise sind echt knackig 
Jetzt kauft man sichn fettes bike und hat kaum noch kohle mehr fürn Park, na super xD
Wohl noch ne weile mit meinem selfmade park auskommen ^^


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (1. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Jo, die Preise sind echt knackig
> Jetzt kauft man sichn fettes bike und hat kaum noch kohle mehr fürn Park, na super xD
> Wohl noch ne weile mit meinem selfmade park auskommen ^^



Jo das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist in Albstadt verglichen mit den anderen Bikeparks suboptimal 

Wenn du nur mal schnuppern möchtest kannst ja erst mal die Punktekarte nehmen. Wenn du noch nie im Bikepark warst ist Albstadt n recht heftiger Einstieg, da reichen dir dann wenige Abfahrten 

Was fährst denn für nen Bike?


----------



## Libtech (1. Juni 2010)

@ orangejuice: Falls es keine Schülerkarten gibt, könnte man das doch mal "anregen"..., gell Yeti?

@ ML: Top-Form? *Hust*, die habe ich auch. Halte mir aber immer noch offen, dass ich am 12. starte, FALLS es sowas wie "Spontanheilung" bei mir geben sollte. Werde trotzdem da sein und DICH anfeuern!  max. 2.5Std VOLLGAS fahren.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (1. Juni 2010)

Grad fahr ich son 10 jahre altes kinder fully 
Schauckelt schön wie ein Sofa^^ (ich mach morgen mal bilder)
Hab mir jetzt ein Canyon Torque Trailflow bestellt. )))))
Jap, gute idee.


----------



## rcyeti (2. Juni 2010)

silberle schrieb:


> Sind am Donnerstag an der TÜ-Arena und dann in Balingen die heiligen 3 Könige bestaunen,.......


Bleibt ihr dann auch für das anschliessende grillfest in AS?


----------



## ede paul (2. Juni 2010)

@libi: wär tapen ne Lösung? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@OS: mit nem Kinderrad würd ich nich auf die Strecke gehen. Hab schonmal zugeschaut wie ein billig Fully am Steuersatz auseinandergerissen ist. Hätte ech saudumm ausgehen können.

@yeti: ja logo, deshalb kommen ja die Mädels von der Kletterherde noch aufn Bier und ne Wurst hoch...


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub die würden mich damit erst garnicht auf die Strecke lassen.^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rcyeti (2. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mein Daumengrundgelenk macht Fortschritte. Mittlerweile kann ich sogar wieder ein leeres Glas in der Hand halten, ohne dass es schmerzt. Und das geht auch gerade so:
> 
> @ ede: Mit dem Flexibar kann ich aber momentan nicht spielen.
> 
> ...



Übrigens, Libi...du alter fuchs. Mir dämmert ein warum deine bikes als "illegale" bezeichnecht sind. 

Gibs doch zu, der grund warum der daumen im eimer ist sind die verdächtige handbewegungen am krummlenker.

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465447


----------



## Libtech (2. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Grad fahr ich son 10 jahre altes kinder fully
> Schauckelt schön wie ein Sofa^^ (ich mach morgen mal bilder)
> Hab mir jetzt ein Canyon Torque Trailflow bestellt. )))))
> Jap, gute idee.



Feines Radl! Aber mit dem Playzone könntest du dann 2 Jahre Bikepark fahren - "umsonst". 
Mit 'nem Kinderfully würde ich da aber auch nicht runter.  Außer du willst deine Protektoren testen. 

@ ede: Tapen? Ich höre meine Musik in der Zwischenzeit vom mp3-Player. Scherzle g'macht.  Ja, ich dachte auch schon ans Tapen. Würde aber nur bedingt helfen. Beim Umklammern des Lenkers hätte ich trotzdem Schwierigkeiten. Wird schon werden. 

@ yeti: Ertappt.  Ist aber echt Wahnsinn, wie der Boonen vom Cancellara (obwohl Zeitfahrspezialist) stehengelassen wird. _Tschuldigung für den Satz, ist ja ein MTB-Forum_.  (_Bitte nicht ernst nehmen_ ) PS: *Bruckii's* Post nicht vergessen.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. Juni 2010)

@Libi

du weißt ja nicht wie der Ede tapen will. Da du ja eh nicht absteigen willst, würden wir dich komplett am Bike befestigen. Im Ziel muss dann nur jemand schnell genug da sein um dich mit dem Teppichmesser rauszuschneiden, bevor du umfällst


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Feines Radl! Aber mit dem Playzone könntest du dann 2 Jahre Bikepark fahren - "umsonst".
> Mit 'nem Kinderfully würde ich da aber auch nicht runter.  Außer du willst deine Protektoren testen.



Jap hast recht. 
Aber das Trailflow hat mich mehr angesprochen. 
Ich hab noch garkeine Protektoren^^
Außer ein sehr schönen Helm^^


----------



## ede paul (2. Juni 2010)

@yeti: 

@lenin: so schaut´s aus. Wo ein Wille.....aber besser wär´s so:

http://www.volleyball-training.de/material/tape_daumen.pdf


----------



## syrer (2. Juni 2010)

Servus  Leute,
wir gehn morgen auf jeden Fall nach Albstadt egal was das Wetter sagt oder????

zum Grillen bleib ich auch noch und die Anna kommt dann auch noch hoch.
ede bringst du mir meine Kamera mit ich bring deine DVD´s.

bis morgen dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (3. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit! Na, Spaß gehabt in Albstadt? Hier fiel bis zum späten Nachmittag der Regen senkrecht in dicken Fäden vom Himmel... danach war eine schaurig-schöne Stimmung im Wald, mit Bodennebel und allem drum und dran 

Hat jemand von Euch Zeit + Lust, am Samstag mit nach Todtnau zu kommen? Ich kann es nur empfehlen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Juni 2010)

also Todtnau wäre ich nicht abgeneigt 

Wie sieht denn der Plan aus?


----------



## syrer (4. Juni 2010)

Servus,
ich und ede fallen weg da wir morgen früh schon was anderes vor haben. wir sind dann ab 12 Uhr in Albstadt.
Euch viel Spass 

cu


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juni 2010)

@marx/lenin oder wie Du heißt 

Abfahrt hier in Herrenberg ca. 0815 Uhr, d.h. gegen 10.00 vor Ort in Todtnau. Wie (auto-)mobil bist Du? Könnte Dich z.B. in Empfingen aufsammeln...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Juni 2010)

@dangerousD

Danke fürs Angebot, aber meine Kumples kommen jetzt morgen doch nach AS. Ursprünglich wollten sie nach Hindelang, aber das wäre zu weit zum fahren gewesen.

Dir viel Spass in Todtnau - berichte dann wie es war - ich war leider noch nie dort


----------



## dangerousD (4. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> @dangerousD
> 
> Danke fürs Angebot, aber meine Kumples kommen jetzt morgen doch nach AS. Ursprünglich wollten sie nach Hindelang, aber das wäre zu weit zum fahren gewesen.
> 
> Dir viel Spass in Todtnau - berichte dann wie es war - ich war leider noch nie dort



...das wäre dann DIE Chance für Dich gewesen... Todtnau ist einfach nur unbeschreiblich  Beim nächsten Mal dann vielleicht.

Cheers

der D


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2010)

@Lenin: Nächsten Hindelangtrip planen wir zusammen! 
Nun gehts erstmal in 2 Wochen nach Lac Blanc...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (5. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Lenin: Nächsten Hindelangtrip planen wir zusammen!
> Nun gehts erstmal in 2 Wochen nach Lac Blanc...



Nur am Urlaub machen der Mann... 

@all:

Wer fährt denn nun beim Gonso Marathon nächstes WE mit?
Würde morgen (Sonntag) ganz gerne die Strecke abradeln - ist da jemand mit dabei?
Ist die Strecke eigentlich schon ausgeschildert?


----------



## dangerousD (5. Juni 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen: Todtnau war wieder mal richtig gut 

Da Du ja wissen wolltest, wie, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung  :

Starthütte - 100m Forststrasse, links halten - scharf rechts in den 180° Anlieger - wieder über die Strasse, Drop in den Steilhang - Roadgap - Rechtsanlieger - Sprung in den Wald - über Wurzeln in die Kompression, leichte Rechtskurve - Kicker über die Wurzeln - Wegquerung, Sprung in den Hohlweg - Lenker festhalten, Finger von der Bremse, rein in den neuen Highspeed-Anlieger (Grinsen) - Holzbrücke - Wurzeln rechts oben anfahren (knapp an den Bäumen vorbei) - Wurzeldrop - Tretpassage (Durchatmen) - Sprung nach links in die kurze Wurzelpassage - Sprung in den Rechtsanlieger - Table mit Verlängerung, Wegüberquerung - Schwung holen für Wurzelpassage - Pushen, Springen, Pushen, Springen, Pushen... (auf keinen Fall Schwung verlieren), drüber über den Table am Ende - Linksanlieger - Rechts-Links-Kombo - Haßtunnel - Sprung in den Highspeed-Linksanlieger - Wurzeln längs und quer - links-rechts-Kombo - Wiesensprung - links-rechts-Kombo - geradeaus durch das Waldstück (neuer Sprung über die Wurzeln) - Wegkreuzung und rein in die Achterbahn (mit einigen neuen Passagen) - Anakonda - Steinanlieger links, rechts, Drop in Linksanlieger - rechts ab in die neue Passage (Querung der Lichtung) - Wurzeln, Steilabfahrt über Fels (3m nahezu senkrecht) - Wegquerung - Linksanlieger - links hoch, nach rechts über die Felsen fallen lassen - durch die Felsen, links - Bremse auf, Rechtsanlieger, Gap in den vorletzten Anlieger - ggf. noch letzten Double mitnehmen, Zielanlieger - fertig. 400hm vernichtet, ca. 2,5km Streckenlänge. Luft holen 

Das Ganze dann 10x - schöner Tag


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (6. Juni 2010)

@DD:  wenn ich das so lese hat es ein paar wenige kosmetische Eingriffe gegeben. Wie ist denn die Strecke in Schuss, so bremswellen-mässig? 

@all: mir ist gestern in AS das Pedalgewinde an der Kurbel und natürlich am Pedal selbst ausgebrochen. Daher die Frage ob von euch noch jemand Kurbeln (4 Kant) rumliegen hat. Fahre zweifach mit nem Bashguard als Ersatz für´s grosse Blatt. Eigentlich bräuchte ich "nur" ne Erastzkurbel links (hollowtech LX 4 Kant). Vllt. hab ich ja Glück.....

@syrer: YES! Er fliegt wieder!!!


----------



## dangerousD (6. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @DD:  wenn ich das so lese hat es ein paar wenige kosmetische Eingriffe gegeben. Wie ist denn die Strecke in Schuss, so bremswellen-mässig?
> 
> @all: mir ist gestern in AS das Pedalgewinde an der Kurbel und natürlich am Pedal selbst ausgebrochen. Daher die Frage ob von euch noch jemand Kurbeln (4 Kant) rumliegen hat. Fahre zweifach mit nem Bashguard als Ersatz für´s grosse Blatt. Eigentlich bräuchte ich "nur" ne Erastzkurbel links (hollowtech LX 4 Kant). Vllt. hab ich ja Glück.....



Die Strecke wurde "sanft" renoviert und an den richtigen Stellen etwas aufgepeppt. Bremswellen? Gibt es (in einigen wenigen Anliegern), aber eine Lösung dafür gibt es auch: Bremse auf, Vollgas drüber. Dann rüttelt es nicht so 

LX? Vierkant? Ojeojeoje... nutz' die Chance und rüste um! So eine komplette SLX inkl. Innenlager kostet nicht die Welt, ist leichter und v.a. haltbarer.


----------



## Juuro (6. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Nur am Urlaub machen der Mann...
> 
> @all:
> 
> ...



Hoi, ich fahr da mit. Würde mir die Strecke auch mal gern vorher anschauen. Allerdings hab ich jetzt nur noch am Mittwoch oder Freitag Zeit! Ob die Strecke schon ausgeschildert ist würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (6. Juni 2010)

Bin die Strecke heute abgefahren, allerdings mit GPS. Ich denke, dass es zu 95% an die Rennstrecke am Samstag rankommt.
Ausgeschildert war da noch nix - die ist wohl auch erst ab Freitag 14.00 Uhr zum Probelauf offiziell freigegeben.
Technisch ist die Strecke so ziemlich 0. Allerdings halt die Höhenmeter, geht aber auch recht gut, da keine richtig steilen Stücke drin sind


----------



## Libtech (6. Juni 2010)

@ ede: Habe eine fast (*minimalster *Steinschlag) brandneue SLX 2 fach (d.h. mit (Bashguard) hier. Die hat sogar verstärkte Pedalgewinde.  Länge 170mm. So hast du mehr "Bodenfreiheit".  Wollte sie diese Woche bei ebay reinstellen...








@ lenin: Muss schauen, wie sich die Hand diese Woche macht. Tendenz ist aber schlecht.  Naja, vielleicht roller ich einfach nur so mit.


----------



## Juuro (7. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke heute abgefahren, allerdings mit GPS. Ich denke, dass es zu 95% an die Rennstrecke am Samstag rankommt.
> Ausgeschildert war da noch nix - die ist wohl auch erst ab Freitag 14.00 Uhr zum Probelauf offiziell freigegeben.
> Technisch ist die Strecke so ziemlich 0. Allerdings halt die Höhenmeter, geht aber auch recht gut, da keine richtig steilen Stücke drin sind



Na das hört sich doch schonmal ganz ok an.  Wo gibts denn eine *.gpx-Datei von der Strecke? Auf der offiziellen Seite ( http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=164 ) gibts ja leider nüschd!


----------



## trappa (7. Juni 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch schonmal ganz ok an.  Wo gibts denn eine *.gpx-Datei von der Strecke? Auf der offiziellen Seite ( http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=164 ) gibts ja leider nüschd!




Ich weiss nicht ob es funktioniert, aber versuche es mal damit.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

@Ede: Nen passendes (allerdings gebrauchtes) XT-Hollowtech-Lager kannst du dann von mir haben. Allerdings bin ich erst wieder ab Freitag in Deutschland


----------



## trappa (7. Juni 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es funktioniert, aber versuche es mal damit.


Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich das Ganze über www.bikeroutetoaster.com erstellt habe. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass ein paar Ungenauigkeiten - speziell in den Waldpassagen - vorhanden sind. Dort einfach, anstatt auf das GPS auch mal auf den Weg schauen.

Den Startbereich habe ich in der Mitte Truchtelfingens gelegt. Tatsächlich wird ja im Bereich der Zollernalb-Halle gestartet. Aber das weist Du ja.


Viel Spass beim Abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (7. Juni 2010)

@maikel: merci für die Info. Treffe mich heut Abend mit Libi und montier mal die SLX.


----------



## ede paul (8. Juni 2010)

melde Vollzug!! Das Gemini fährt wieder!!!

@dd: habe die Gelegenheit genutzt 

@libi: das hat ja gepasst wie Faust auf Auge!! Danke!

am WE jemand in AS??


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (11. Juni 2010)

So wer ist denn morgen beim Marathon am Start?

Viola? Trappa? Tobi??

Oder bin ich etwa der Einzige


----------



## Juuro (11. Juni 2010)

Ich bin morgen wie gesagt am Start. ;-)

Bin heute abend noch schnell die Strecke abgefahren. Schöne Strecke.

Noch ne Frage: Wann sollte man denn so da sein? Wegen der Startnummernvergabe ...


----------



## Libtech (12. Juni 2010)

@ ML: Ich setz mich jetzt gleich aufs Radl und schau mal, ob es mit dem Daumen funktioniert. (Schreib' dir dann ne sms). Werde aber entsprechend langsam fahren und evtl aussteigen, da ich den Lenker nicht voll greifen kann. 

@ juuro: Startnummernausgabe ist ab 10Uhr im "Race"-Office in der Zollernalb-Halle. Hole meine so gegen 12. Um 13.40Uhr ist Start.

Falls ich nicht mitfahre, bin ich irgendwo am Streckenrand im "Bullentäle".
Wir können uns ja um 13Uhr? an der Zollernalb-Halle treffen.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2010)

Allen Fahrern aus unserer Runde "Alles Gute" und "Durchhalten".
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (12. Juni 2010)

Danke Libtech!

Dankeschön!  Ich hatte ne Zeit zwischen 2:01 und 2:03 h. Mal sehen wievielter ich geworden bin.  
War auf jeden Fall irgendwie cool. Werd dann wohl jetzt öfters bei so rennen mitmachen. Muss dann aber jetzt noch bissl trainieren, damit ich die 86 km in nem Monat durchstehe! :-D

Wie liefs bei euch so?


----------



## Libtech (13. Juni 2010)

@ juuro: Dankeschön?  

An der Zollernalb-Halle haben wir dich nicht gesehen, obwohl wir nach einem weißen Cube Ausschau gehalten haben. Dafür war der Trappa da! 

Deine Zeit kann sich ja sehen lassen!  Macht schon Laune bei so Events mitzufahren - geht mir auch so.
Das Beste war das "OleOleOleOle-We are the Champions-Megaphon" an dem steilen Wiesenstück. 

Gut durchgekommen sind der Master-ofdesaster-Lenin und ich ganz gut. (Was machen deine Sehnen und Bänder? )
Die vorgestern montierten Bremsen sind nun auch eingefahren.  
Daumen hat bei jedem Schaltvorgang gemuckt und bei den Rüttelpassagen wars auch nicht gerade eine Wohltat. Aber so wird das Gelenk mobilisiert - bikeöopathisch eben. 
Die Zeit sieht man am Montag auf der Ergebnisliste. [Edit Zeit: 2:14.15,4]. Hatte vergessen meinen Computer im Startblock auf Null zu stellen...

Als nächstes kommen dann die 86Km.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (13. Juni 2010)

Die Ergebnisse sind schon seit gestern online - nur noch nicht verlinkt 

http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/gonso/


----------



## trappa (13. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind schon seit gestern online - nur noch nicht verlinkt
> 
> http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/gonso/



Hallo ihr Biker, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite zu den guten Zeiten, die sicherlich noch besser wären, wenn eben der Master nicht an seinem Master schrauben müßte und der Libi richtig schalten hätte können.

Insgesamt war es ja ein tolle Veranstaltung - und das Wetter war ja traumhaft.

Ich war heute bei den Profis zum zuschauen. Matsch pur, Rutschpassagen wie auf Schmierseife. Das war schon beeindruckend wie die Mädels und Jungs da den Devilscorner und den Snaketrail runter sind. Da kann man nur sagen: Respekt, Respekt.

Na, wie schauts? Wann ist wieder mal ein gemeinsames Training drin?


----------



## Libtech (13. Juni 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei den Profis zum zuschauen. Matsch pur, Rutschpassagen wie auf Schmierseife. Das war schon beeindruckend wie die Mädels und Jungs da den Devilscorner und den Snaketrail runter sind. Da kann man nur sagen: Respekt, Respekt.
> 
> Na, wie schauts? Wann ist wieder mal ein gemeinsames Training drin?



Ich bin heute auch noch einmal mit dem ******* nach Tailfingen hochgefahren. (Currywurst war lecker ) 
Die Bikes der Profis waren sowas von voll mit Matsch! Da können wir froh sein, dass wir gestern gefahren sind.  Sonst hätte es u.U. böse Stürze gegeben.

Gemeinsames Training? Da schlage ich kommenden Samstag vor. Gegen Mittag? Können ja die erste Hälfte vom AS-Marathon fahren?


----------



## Juuro (14. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> An der Zollernalb-Halle haben wir dich nicht gesehen, obwohl wir nach einem weißen Cube Ausschau gehalten haben. Dafür war der Trappa da!


Oh äh ups. Sorry. Irgendwie hab ich nicht geblickt, dass das auch auf mich gemünzt war. Hm, schade. :-/


Libtech schrieb:


> Deine Zeit kann sich ja sehen lassen!  Macht schon Laune bei so Events mitzufahren - geht mir auch so.
> Das Beste war das "OleOleOleOle-We are the Champions-Megaphon" an dem steilen Wiesenstück.


Boah, die fand ich vielleicht nervig. 


Libtech schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommen dann die 86Km.


So ist es.  Die würd ich auch gern mal noch fahren vor dem Wettkampf, aber ...


Libtech schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Training? Da schlage ich kommenden Samstag vor. Gegen Mittag? Können ja die erste Hälfte vom AS-Marathon fahren?


... am Samstag hab ich leider keine Zeit: Das Wochenende treib ich mich paar km südlich in Neuhausen ob Eck rum. ;-)


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (14. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARwZ3scXQ7U"]YouTube- Choir / bike flashmob Central Station Brussels[/nomedia]


----------



## ede paul (14. Juni 2010)

Hilfeeee!!!!!!!!

Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe....kann mich nicht entscheiden. 

Nachdem mein geliebtes F7 mit Rahmenbruch in die ewigen Jagdgründe übergegangen ist, habe ich mich heute schon nach Ersatz umgeschaut.

Es soll ein All Mountain mit min. 140mm vo.hi. werden. 

Derzeit in der engeren Wahl:

Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert
Cube stereo the one
oder die Vernunftlösung:
Canyon Nerve AM 8.0

Habt Ihr weitere Ideen, die die 3000.- Grenze nicht sprengen??? Oder sonstige Tips zur Entscheidungsfindung....nach diversen Bikeläden bin ich gerade etwas überladen mit Infos und Eindrücken.


----------



## Libtech (14. Juni 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Oh äh ups. Sorry. Irgendwie hab ich nicht geblickt, dass das auch auf mich gemünzt war. Hm, schade. :-/



Doch doch, meinte schon dich. 

@ ede: Oh, mein Lieblingsthema. (baue mir gerade auch wieder ein Neues auf ... )

Alle drei von dir genannten sind klasse! (Radladen Winterlingen hat sogar u.a. Speci, Cube und RM)
- ein neues Votec? (Direktvertrieb)
- ein Rocky Altitude? besser noch Slayer SXC, hat aber 160mm (oder davon das ältere Modell?)
- Nicolai Helius AM, RC oder CC und schön, nach und nach aufbauen.  (helfe gerne )
- .... Qual der Wahl

Hast dein F7 von der Garage geworfen? Gib' es doch zu! "Oh, Schatz, mein F7 ist kaputt gegangen. Jetzt brauch ich ein neues Bike".


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2010)

Apropo Aufbauen:
Hat jemand nen Umwerferadapter von 34.9 auf 31.8 Shimano?
Ich benötige da dringend einen...

Radwahl für Ede: entweder das Canyon oder nen Rocky  Slayer SCX wäre was feines!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHMDK (14. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Hilfeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> Leute ich brauch mal eure Hilfe....kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...



Hoi Ede, 

Da muss ich doch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu geben......
3000 ist ja schon ordentlich; da findet sich definitiv was Gutes. Kommt der Nachfolger des Votec nicht in Frage, oder gibt das nix Passendes mehr im Programm?? (clueless - Mode off  )
Ich war ja letztes Jahr schon auf dem Canyon- 'Trip' und bin nur wegen der ewig lange Lieferzeit wieder ausgestiegen. :kotz:
Ärgerlich dabei: zuerste haben sie 4, dann 6, dann 14 Wochen angegeben...... Keine Ahnung, wie es jetzt ist. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich jetzt mit meinem Rocky recht gut bedient, auch wenn es nur 130mm  Federweg hat. 
Grundsätzlich sehe ich es inzwischen als riesigen Vorteil, wenn man das Bike mal testen kann, bevor man sich festlegen muss, hier hat der Versender den entscheidenden Nachteil (sofern das als störend empfunden wird....).
Zum Specialised kann ich nichts sagen, ein Kollege hat das Cube AMS 125; das Bike macht einen super Eindruck - kann man nicht meckern. 

Also, richtig weiterhelfen kann ich dir vermutlich auch nicht, außer dass Canyon evtl eine reichlich lange Wartezeit bedeuten könnte.

Gruß


Dirk


----------



## Orangesnsaft (14. Juni 2010)

Ich würd zum Canyon raten 
Hab auch eins (Trailflow). Aber dir würds ja ein http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1782 tun.
Hat ja ganz gute Tests 

Jo die Lieferzeiten is bissel blöd, aber sonst richtig gut.


----------



## dangerousD (14. Juni 2010)

@ede

Sie haben Post...


----------



## ede paul (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für eure "Anteilnahme" 

Ich melde Vollzug. Nach längerem hin und her, einem Trip duch die hiesigen Bikeläden und einer kurzen Nacht, habe ich soeben das Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 HM bestellt. 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1784

Zwar kein Kultfaktor, aber viel Bike für´s Geld und mir gefällt der schwarz matte Rahmen einfach und ne Hammerschmitt bei 13,1kg ist auch nicht zu verachten.

@dd: Merci für die Post , aber ich musste vernünftig bleiben. Komme vllt. in Bezug auf ein neues DH-Bike in zwei, drei Jahren drauf zurück. 

@Libi: Ebenfalls Danke, wg. der anderen Geschichte melde ich mich heute noch. 

So jetzt heisst es abwarten und beten, dass der Liefertermin KW30 eingehalten wird. Solange wird mein Giant ATX970 reaktiviert....mit 80mm am Heck mit Stahlfeder HS11 mit langen Hebeln.... das wird lustig wird das...


----------



## syrer (15. Juni 2010)

Gratulation........ mal schauen ob wir die Hammerschmitt kaputt bekommen

Andere Kurbeln haben bei dir ja auch keine Chance du Killer du


----------



## trappa (18. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Training? Da schlage ich kommenden Samstag vor. Gegen Mittag? Können ja die erste Hälfte vom AS-Marathon fahren?




Das Angebot ist nicht schlecht. Angesichts der Wetteraussichten allerdings mit einem hohen Unsicherheitsfaktor versehen.

Ich bin erst mal raus und entscheide kurzfristig.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Libtech (18. Juni 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Angesichts der Wetteraussichten allerdings mit einem hohen Unsicherheitsfaktor versehen.



Ab Mittag wird es nicht mehr regnen.  

Meiner einer ist morgen jedenfalls 2-3h, lockeres Tempo, unterwegs. Heute waren die Beine zu schlapp, dass ich schon nach 51min wieder nach Hause bin... 

@ ede: Schließe mich mit den Gratulationswünschen an. Auf dass das Canyon-Baby den Termin einhält! 

Euch auch ein schönes We!
V.a. dem Juuro beim South Side Festival! (,oder?)


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Tobi-was macht der Schaltdaumen-gehts wieder. Wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser wird, würde ich gerne mal wieder ne Runde mit Euch fahren.
Grüße aus dem Süden
Henrik


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Juni 2010)

Kennt von euch jemand den Hundsrück? 
Da hats ne schöne Trail.

Wer fährt dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (19. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Kennt von euch jemand den Hundsrück?
> Da hats ne schöne Trail.
> 
> Wer fährt dort?



Ich bin da schon gefahren. Der heißt allerdings Hundsrücken. Der Hundsrück ist etwas weiter nordwestlich von uns.

Allerdings lädt das derzeitige Wetter nicht so richtig zum Trailfahren ein. Ab nächster Woche wird es wieder besser.

@Libi: Wie war heute die Runde. Ich habe gekniffen.


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich bin da schon gefahren. Der heißt allerdings Hundsrücken. Der Hundsrück ist etwas weiter nordwestlich von uns.
> 
> Allerdings lädt das derzeitige Wetter nicht so richtig zum Trailfahren ein. Ab nächster Woche wird es wieder besser.
> 
> @Libi: Wie war heute die Runde. Ich habe gekniffen.



*klugschei$$ermodus*

Der heißt dann aber Hunsrück, ohne d 

*klugschei$$ermodus/off*


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Juni 2010)

Jo genau den mein ich, Hunsrück^^
Der bei Bisingen.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

Der hat nen paar "nette" Trails


----------



## dangerousD (19. Juni 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Jo genau den mein ich, HunsrÃ¼ck^^
> Der bei Bisingen.



Eher nicht, denn


			
				wikidingsbums schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Artikel befasst sich mit dem  Mittelgebirge HunsrÃ¼ck. FÃ¼r den Berg in Nordhessen siehe HunsrÃ¼ck (Kellerwald).    f1
> HunsrÃ¼ck
> 
> 
> ...



Da wÃ¤re das Bisingen bei Hechingen doch etwas weiter von entfernt.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch zwei davon... also zwei HunsrÃ¼cken


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

Also gemeint ist der Hundsrücken! Der BErg zwischen Bisingen, Streichen und dem Irrenberg  Und der hat nen paar nette Trails.

Der Hunsrück in der Pfalz ist aber auch nett! Da hab ich schon so manche Kilometer zu Fuß abgerissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. Juni 2010)

Jo und ich wollt wissen wer da in der gegen fährt?
Zollern, Zellerhorn,Irrenberg,Hunsrück, Lochen,.. ?
Gibts echt nette Trails 

Wer mehr wissen will kann sich auch per pm melden.


----------



## Libtech (19. Juni 2010)

@ WR: Dem rechten Daumen gehts von Tag zu Tag besser. Ist aber noch weit davon entfernt gut bzw voll belastbar zu sein. Beim Schalten, fest Zugreifen und bei Schlaglöchern "zwickts" rein. Wird schon. Gitarre spielen klappt aber schon wieder saugut. 

_Vielleicht bekommen wir ja kommendes We eine Runde hin?_

@ trappa: Ich war heute unterwegs. Gegen Abend kam ja sogar zeitweise die Sonne raus. War aber kalt wie im Herbst. Trotzdem schön.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

Die Sonne war da, ja... Aber dafür kam mir hier auf jedem Trail nen Bach entgegen.


----------



## trappa (19. Juni 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *klugschei$$ermodus*
> 
> Der heißt dann aber Hunsrück, ohne d
> 
> *klugschei$$ermodus/off*



 100 Punkte,

Nur der bei Bisingen heißt eben Hundsrücken http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrenberg-Hundsrücken

So jetzt aber genug der Klugschei$$erei. Wir wissen alle was gemeint ist. Nichts für ungut Orangensaft.

@Libi, ja das Wetter hat sich gut entwickelt, nur leider hatte ich keine Zeit.


Schönen Restabend noch


----------



## ede paul (21. Juni 2010)

schaut euch mal das Schühchen hier an. Ne Freunding möchte auf kleinem Dienstweg ein Paar in Grösse 38 loswerden. Zweimal gefahren. Fragt mal bitte mal eure Mädels bevors in ebay gestellt wird. Übern Preis lässt sich sicher reden.....aber ich bin hier auch nur ausführendes Organ


----------



## dangerousD (21. Juni 2010)

Schuhe brauche ich gerade nicht... 

Aber hat von Euch vielleicht jemand Bock, mich am WE nach Bischofsmais/Geißkopf zu begleiten? 2 Tage mit Übernachtung... Anfahrt entweder Samstag ganz früh oder Freitag abend (dann nat. mit 2 Übernachtungen). Gepennt wird in der Pension Geißkopfalm, ca. 25 Euro die Nacht inkl. Frühstück.


----------



## ede paul (22. Juni 2010)

@dd: klingt sehr verlockend, danke für die Info. Hab jedoch ne Saisonkarte für AS und hatte bei dem Dreckwetter noch nicht oft die Möglichkeit diese entsprechend zu Nutzen. Bleibe daher in heimischen Gefilden.
Erwarte dann Bericht zum neuen Evil Eye....

@all: das Wetter soll bis zum Wochenende halten....bitte bitte...... 
Wer hat vor nach AS zu gehen? Sa. oder So. oder Sa. UND So.


----------



## dangerousD (22. Juni 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @dd: klingt sehr verlockend, danke für die Info. Hab jedoch ne Saisonkarte für AS und hatte bei dem Dreckwetter noch nicht oft die Möglichkeit diese entsprechend zu Nutzen. Bleibe daher in heimischen Gefilden.
> Erwarte dann Bericht zum neuen Evil Eye....
> 
> @all: das Wetter soll bis zum Wochenende halten....bitte bitte......
> Wer hat vor nach AS zu gehen? Sa. oder So. oder Sa. UND So.




Muß wohl auch einen Rückzieher machen... habe heute den ersten Ausritt seit zwei Wochen gemacht, da ich mir den Knöchel beim Joggen derb verstaucht hatte. Der ist immer noch nicht 100% i.O.  - da wäre B-Mais sicher nicht gut. Werde mir das Hardtail schnappen und ein bißchen Pumptrack fahren gehen. Das belastet weniger


----------



## Libtech (23. Juni 2010)

@ dd: Ist dir der Boateng im Wald begegnet?  Gute Besserung! 

@ berghochfahrer: Bin am We mit der Marathonfeile und/oder dem ******* unterwegs. Wir könnten ja von der Domäne nach AS-Tailfingen fahren, bisschen dem Ede&Co zuschauen und da oben dann weiter rumcruisen. Der 10.Juli rückt näher!


----------



## dangerousD (23. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ dd: Ist dir der Boateng im Wald begegnet?  Gute Besserung!



Den hätte ich wenigstens gesehen... nein, es war so eine kleine, unscheinbare, verflixte Wurzel  Und noch bevor ich sagen konnte "F*§$ Dich in den A"?*$, Du H§$%"=sohn", war es auch schon passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (24. Juni 2010)

@dd: wie bitter ist das denn....beim joggen....

ich kann mich grad kaum bewegen weil irgendwas in der HWS "eingerastet" ist. Keine Ahnung woher das nun kommt. Ich nenns mal "Alterschwäche".


----------



## trappa (24. Juni 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ berghochfahrer: Bin am We mit der Marathonfeile und/oder dem ******* unterwegs. Wir könnten ja von der Domäne nach AS-Tailfingen fahren, bisschen dem Ede&Co zuschauen und da oben dann weiter rumcruisen. Der 10.Juli rückt näher!



Hi Libtech, bin am Wochenende nur am Samstag frei - und da auch nur ziemlich früh. So um 10Uhr könnte ich - sonst muss eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt halt noch warten. Das Wetter verspricht ja auch nächste Woche sehr gut zu sein.

Allen eine schöne Restwoche.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (24. Juni 2010)

Samstag würde mir 10 Uhr auch ganz gut passen 
Fahren wir einen Teil der Marathonstrecke?

Wer ist dabei und wo fahrn wir los?

Habe jetzt übrigens auch Clickies am Hardtail.
Seit der Montage bisher 2 Tage Sturzfrei... hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## trappa (24. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Samstag würde mir 10 Uhr auch ganz gut passen
> Fahren wir einen Teil der Marathonstrecke?
> 
> Wer ist dabei und wo fahrn wir los?
> ...



Top, also sind wir schon zu 2t. 
Bleibt nur die Frage des Treffpunktes. Wie wäre es mit Bahnhof Bisingen? Oder auch gerne Seerosenhütte in Engstlatt.

Dann können wir auf jeden Fall einen Teil der Marathonstrecke fahen. Z.B. über den Hundsrücken auf den Irrenberg. Von dort auf die ABM-Strecke den Schnabel hinunter nach Pfeffingen, weiter nach Burgfelden-Margrethausen. Von dort können wir ja entscheiden ob weiter auf der Originalstrecke, oder abgekürzt über Lerchenfeld zurück nach Bisingen (Seerosenhütten).


----------



## Libtech (25. Juni 2010)

Wir sind zu dritt.  (Falls ich es rechtzeitig von der Bausstelle schaffe)

- Treffpunkt: Bisingen okay aber wo ist die Seerosenhütte in Engstlatt? 

@ ML: Click-Pedale am Marathon-Hardtail? So isch recht. 

@ ede: Lies dir mal das Buch durch "Beweglich sein, ein Leben lang". Lektion 1 ein paar mal machen dürfte reichen. Fürs Erste.

Nun geht's auf eine Sonnenuntergangsfahrt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. Juni 2010)

Ich nehme mal an, dass der Seerosengarten gemeint ist 
Mir würde der ganz gut passen - dann könnte ich mit dem Bike anfahren 

Ich komme aber da hin wo ihr zwei besser hinkommt


----------



## Orangesnsaft (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würd nicht von der Seerosenhütte/garten anfahren.
Ich würde lieber von der Tanke (Ausfahrt Bisingen richtung Baumschule/Thanheim) starten.
So fahr ich immer und finde es relativ leicht. 

mfg


----------



## trappa (26. Juni 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass der Seerosengarten gemeint ist
> Mir würde der ganz gut passen - dann könnte ich mit dem Bike anfahren
> 
> Ich komme aber da hin wo ihr zwei besser hinkommt



Guten Morgen alle,
der Vorschlag von OS ist nicht schlecht. Da Libi nicht dirket den Seerosengarten finden wird, schlage ich vor uns zwischen Bisingen und Thanheim zu treffen. Guter Platz ist an der *Baumschule Rager*. Dort sind auch Parkplätze.
Ortsausgang Bisingen, nach der AVIA Tankstelle, vorbei am Holzbau Mayer auf der rechten Seite.
Wir sehen uns *um 10 Uhr*.
Das Wetter ist gut.


----------



## ede paul (2. Juli 2010)

hat jemand vor am WE den Bikepark AS zu shreddern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. Juli 2010)

Jap, ich werd wohl morgen das Erste Mal im Bikepark fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2010)

Ich werde in Frankfurt im Serverraum sitzen übers WE


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (2. Juli 2010)

Was heißt hier  ??
Bei dir isses dann wenigstens schön kühl!


----------



## ede paul (2. Juli 2010)

genau das war mein Gedanke auch.....Serverraum mit klimatisierten 20°C.....


----------



## dangerousD (2. Juli 2010)

@ede

Steck' Dir Albstadt und komm' mit nach Todtnau  Deine Saisonkarte kannst Du auch am Sonntag noch nutzen


----------



## silberle (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde am kommenden Sonntag die Marathonstrecke abfahren.
Startzeit um 8:00 Uhr am Prakplatz oberhalb von Ebingen. Ich bin ein Kandidat der bestimmt um die 6 h brauchen wird.  
  Kommt wer mit ? 

Grüsse silberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. Juli 2010)

@ silberle: Dachte auch schon an so was in der Richtung. Dirk (bhmdk) wollte sich den 4 Juli auch frei halten. Aber vielleicht isser ja noch "stuck in Cairo"?

Aber wie sieht's aus mit Frühspocht morgen? 6.30Uhr an der Domäne. Ich bin -auch wenn's schwer fällt- da. 

Nun geht's mit Wilma in den Sonnenuntergang. 

PS: Habe übrigens einen Startplatz bei der 1. Trans Zollernalb gewonnen!


----------



## alböhi (3. Juli 2010)

silberle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde am kommenden Sonntag die Marathonstrecke abfahren.
> Startzeit um 8:00 Uhr am Prakplatz oberhalb von Ebingen. Ich bin ein Kandidat der bestimmt um die 6 h brauchen wird.
> ...



da kommt doch jeder mit  - ich hab sogar ein zelt dabei 

hallo ihr lieben.

dann sehn wir uns in albstadt vor der traube am dimbstand?!
mitfahren werd ich dieses jahr nicht.

ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn mit euch

lg andreas


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Juli 2010)

Wir sind gestern abend auch noch ne Runde gefahren. Waren richtig erfolgreich! Die Trails sind ja schön mit Gras zugewachsen... habe nen Loch übersehen und mir ist in ner Kurve das Vorderrad weggerutscht und hab nen Abflug gemacht. Bin dann voll auf dem linken Handballen gelandet. Hoffe mal, dass es nur eine Prellung ist 
Ja und Iris hat kurze Zeit später mit dem Kinn gebremst - ein richtig erfolgreicher Abend 

@silberle Wäre morgen dabei, wenn meine Hand ok ist - bin wohl auch so ein 6 Stunden Kandidat 

@Tobi Hast du das mit 6.30 wirklich durchgezogen? Wegen morgen telefonieren wir einfach noch.


----------



## Libtech (3. Juli 2010)

@ alböhi: du fährst nicht? Okay, dann sehen wir uns am DIMB-Stand oder irgendwo in der Masse. 

@ ML: Ja, ich war um 6.30Uhr an der Domäne. Komischerweise war niemand da.   Bin dann nach BL-Bisingen-Thanheim-Stich-Albstadt: Schön war's. Dusk&Dawn sozusagen. 

@ silberle: Parkplatz oberhalb von Ebingen? Oder am McDoof in AS-Ebingen und Autos dann hinter der großen Bushaltestelle parken?


----------



## silberle (3. Juli 2010)

@libtech: Sorry hatte deinen Eintrag nicht gesehen. 

nun zu morgen, werde Hr. BHMDK um 7:30 an seiner Homebase abholen. 
vermutlich werden wir mit 2 Autos fahren. Am Parkplatz kurz nach dem Stich wollen wir ca. um 8:00 Uhr starten und an der Skisprungschanze in die Marathonstrecke einsteigen. 
Freu mich auf morgen. 

lg Silberle

PS: Viel Spaß beim Fußball gugen !


----------



## silberle (4. Juli 2010)

Guten morgen, 
aufgrund des Regens fällt die geplante Tour aus.
Noch allen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (4. Juli 2010)

Welcher Regen? Ich seh sogar nen Stück blauen Himmel 
Ne aber stimmt, in Nass ist die Strecke stellenweise sehr übel zu fahren.

Können ja mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und dann evtl. später noch starten.


----------



## amerryl (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
nächste Woche werde ich ein paar Tage zum Arbeiten in der Nähe von Albstadt sein. 
Gibt es am Raichberg u. Umgebung ein paar nette Trails, hat vielleicht
jemand ein paar Tips für 1-2 Feierabend Runden?
Dauer ca. 2h, Trail Anteil möglichst hoch, darf auch etwas heftiger werden. 

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## Libtech (7. Juli 2010)

@ amerryl: Schade, nächste Woche bin ich komplett in Berlin - hätte dir sonst gerne was gezeigt. Viell. findet sich ein anderer, der dich gerne hier in der Gegend herumführt!

@ rest: Man sieht sich am Samstag in AS


----------



## trappa (7. Juli 2010)

amerryl schrieb:


> Gibt es am Raichberg u. Umgebung ein paar nette Trails, hat vielleicht
> jemand ein paar Tips für 1-2 Feierabend Runden?
> Dauer ca. 2h, Trail Anteil möglichst hoch, darf auch etwas heftiger werden.
> 
> ...



Guten Abend alle, was für ein Wetter , da macht es wirklich Spass zu fahren.
Ja amerryl, vielleicht geht ja was zusammen. Warten wir mal den ABM ab, dann können wir ja ab Montag was planen. Trailtechnisch gibt es ein paar nette Pfade. Aber was verstehst Du unter _darf auch etwas heftiger werden_?
Falls niemand sonst mitfährt, wird sich das Ganze auf das Zeigen beschränken. Ich habe nämlich Angst vor dem Sterben.

Nach dem Bikemarathon sehen wir uns.

@Libtech: Viel Spass in Berlin, aber wir sehen uns bestimmt in A-Ebingen. Wenn nicht am Start, so doch sicher im Ziel.

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amerryl (7. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Na ja wie gesagt, *kann* ein bisschen heftiger werden,
muss aber nicht.
Ein bisschen heftiger = bis S3, wobei ich dann teilweise aber 
doch auch mal verweigere 

Wäre super wenn was klappen würde, die Vorbereitungen 
für  den ABM konnte ich gestern, im vorbei fahren, schon sehen.

Viel Erfolg/ Spaß beim ABM!


----------



## ede paul (9. Juli 2010)

Und Jungs, alles fit für morgen??...Wetter soll ja passen vllt. ein wenig warm....
Man sieht sich an der Strecke!


----------



## ede paul (9. Juli 2010)

Leute, ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Hier mein neuer Schatz.....


----------



## Juuro (9. Juli 2010)

Mal sehen ob ich die 86 km packe. Irgendwie hab ichs nicht geschafft soviel zu fahren wie ich wollte. Das längste was ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin waren 65 km. Naja, muss ich mir halt Zeit lassen. 
Gibts irgendwelche Empfehlungen wann man da sein sollte? Ich hatte vor so gegen halb elfe anzukommen, dann wär ich so gegen elfe an der Turnhalle um meine Startnummer abzuholen...


----------



## Libtech (9. Juli 2010)

@ ede: Heftigst!!!!! Sehr sehr geil!!!! 

           Du stehst an der Strecke? Dann schau' mal nach einem gelben Trikot und roten Helm. 

@ juuro: Wir haben unsere StartNo bereits. Sind ab 11.00Uhr+ am Busbahnhof (nähe McDonalds).


----------



## Juuro (10. Juli 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Heftigst!!!!! Sehr sehr geil!!!!
> 
> Du stehst an der Strecke? Dann schau' mal nach einem gelben Trikot und roten Helm.
> 
> @ juuro: Wir haben unsere StartNo bereits. Sind ab 11.00Uhr+ am Busbahnhof (nähe McDonalds).



Da gibts nen Busbahnhof? Hm.. naja, da werd ichs wohl nicht hin schaffen. Ich park beim Bahnhof in der Nähe, also grad in der anderen Richtung. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Strecke. Ich "bin" ein weißes Cube, graue Nicht-Fahrradhose, rotes Trikot, schwarzer Helm.


----------



## trappa (11. Juli 2010)

Hi alle,
Strapazen gut überstanden? Allen, die durchgefahren sind beim ABM herzlichen Glückwunsch. Die Bedingungen waren ja schon etwas heftig. Gut wer genug getrunken hatte. Nun ist erst mal Erholung angesagt. Aber wie heißt es so schön? Nach dem Wettkampf ist vor dem Wettkampf.

@Viol.a: Dich habe ich in der Ergnisliste vermisst. Überhaupt hast Du Dich in den letzten Wochen etwas rar gemacht. Alles i.O.?


----------



## dangerousD (12. Juli 2010)

@ede

Schicker Hobel  Neu oder Gebrauchtkauf? Wie war der erste Ausritt?


----------



## Freiform (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle,

hoffe die meisten von Euch haben es gut überstanden...
Otto du hast im Winter am fleißigsten trainiert, wie ist deine Zeit?

Grüsse freiform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (12. Juli 2010)

amerryl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> Na ja wie gesagt, *kann* ein bisschen heftiger werden,
> muss aber nicht.
> Ein bisschen heftiger = bis S3, wobei ich dann teilweise aber
> ...



Guten Morgen amerryl, wie sieht Deine Planung für die Woche aus? Ich kann Dir heute Abend - so ab 17 Uhr - anbieten. Nicht ganz so heftig - eher ruhig und enspannt. Treffpunkt am Stichwirtshaus - dort ist auch ein Parkplatz.
Ein weiterer Termin wäre auch morgen möglich - allerdings mit Einschränkungen.
Melde Dich einfach


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Juli 2010)

Ja war echt hart bei der Hitze.
Haben die eigentlich still und heimlich die Strecke geändert?
Aus 86 km, 1.600 Höhenmeter wurden bei mir 87km und 1820hm 

Und die dritte Verpflegungsstation kam nicht bei 73km sondern erst später - da haben sich einige gewundert. Die dritte Station glich gegen Ende sowieso nem Feldlazarett. Bin da so gegen 17.20 durch - lauter ausgezehrte, dehydrierte Biker mit glasigen Augen 

Meinen ersten Krampf hatte ich schon an der Burgfelder Steige. Ich glaube ich hätte schon früher auf Klickies umsteigen sollen - mir haben da glaub ein paar Muskeln gefehlt 

Imponiert hat mir, dass sogar die Anwohner Wasser an die Biker ausgaben - speziell an der Ochsensteige 

Also nächstes Jahr wieder - dann aber mit mehr Training


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die da überlebt haben. Von Zeiten und Plätzen will ich da gar nicht reden.
Das Wetter macht für mich aus jeden Überlebenden nen Sieger.


----------



## trappa (12. Juli 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ja war echt hart bei der Hitze.
> Haben die eigentlich still und heimlich die Strecke geändert?
> Aus 86 km, 1.600 Höhenmeter wurden bei mir 87km und 1820hm
> 
> ...



Hi Master, ja die Strecke wurde geringfügig verändert. Auf dem Lerchenfeld haben sie einen kleinen Schlenker in den Wald gelegt - wahrscheinlich wegen des Schattens. Die Verpflegungstation war sonst immer in der Kurve in Richtung Ochsenberg.

Ja, mit dem Wetter haben sich wohl einige vertan und die eigene Leidensfähigkeit hoffnunglos überschätzt. Bei diesen Bedingungen war folgendes ganz wichtig.
1. Trinken,
2, Trinken,
3. Trinken
4. Flüssig essen

Du hast es aber geschafft. Herzlichen Glückwunsch - wir fahren wieder zusammen.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juli 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Ja war echt hart bei der Hitze.
> Haben die eigentlich still und heimlich die Strecke geändert?
> Aus 86 km, 1.600 Höhenmeter wurden bei mir 87km und 1820hm


Ist ja auch ne Frage wie genau dein Radumfang eingestellt ist, und Höhenmesser sind sowieso Schätzeisen  
Ich bin dieses Jahr mit 85km/1800hm ins Ziel gekommen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich am Ende 2250hm auf dem Tacho stehen, und bin keinen Umweg gefahren 



MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Und die dritte Verpflegungsstation kam nicht bei 73km sondern erst später - da haben sich einige gewundert. Die dritte Station glich gegen Ende sowieso nem Feldlazarett. Bin da so gegen 17.20 durch - lauter ausgezehrte, dehydrierte Biker mit glasigen Augen
> 
> Meinen ersten Krampf hatte ich schon an der Burgfelder Steige. Ich glaube ich hätte schon früher auf Klickies umsteigen sollen - mir haben da glaub ein paar Muskeln gefehlt
> 
> Imponiert hat mir, dass sogar die Anwohner Wasser an die Biker ausgaben - speziell an der Ochsensteige


Die dritte Verpflegungsstation war denke ich einfach nur eine Kurve später aufgebaut als im Vorjahr, hat mich aber auch verwirrt. Und das es danach noch soviele Anstiege gibt hätte ich auch wieder nicht erwartet 

Burgfelder steige ist das vor der 2ten Verpflegungsstation? Da hatten mich letztes Jahr auch die Krämpfe erwischt. Dieses Jahr gings glücklicherweise ohne, war aber trotzdem extremst anstrengend. 

Glückwunsch allen dies überstanden haben!


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2010)

Wir sind im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren nur den erwähnten zusätzlichen Schlenker am Lerchenfeld-Sportplatz gefahren. Bei mir sind es immer zwischen 86 und 87 km und um die 1700+ hm.

@Matthias247
Burgfelder Steige ist tatsächlich die kurze Erhebung vor der 2. Verpflegungsstation.

Meine Krämpfe (also nicht die im Magen) kamen erst im Anstieg zur Wiesenabfahrt in Lautlingen. Dafür durfte ich dann den kompletten Anstieg am Rick mit einem Krampf im linken Oberschenkel fahren.

Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht; schliesslich machen wir das freiwillig und bezahlen sogar noch dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Juli 2010)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht; schliesslich machen wir das freiwillig und bezahlen sogar noch dafür.



 So ist es!

Und die Gegenleistung kann sich doch sehen lassen:
- 1x Handtuch
- 1x Finisher Shirt
- und wer wollte bekam noch n abgelaufenes Weleda Massageöl


----------



## ede paul (12. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch an ALLE, die sich dieses Jahr ins Marathon Getümmel gestürzt haben. Ich war offen gestanden froh dieses Jahr nicht mit gefahren zu sein. Also nochmals Glückwunsch!!!

@dd: gebraucht ist aber 2010er Modell. Die ersten Abfahrten gestern waren noch sehr ungewohnt. Wenn man von einem Hochrad (Gemini) auf so nen Hobel umsteigt muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen. Aber das Fahrwerk ist satt und die Kiste lässt sich super um die Ecke zirkeln. 
Angesichts der Einstellmöglichkeiten wird sicherlich noch vieeel Zeit vergehen, bis das optimale Setup gefunden ist. Aber das gestrige war schon kein Vergleich zu meinem Retro-Gemini.


----------



## trappa (12. Juli 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> So ist es!
> 
> Und die Gegenleistung kann sich doch sehen lassen:
> - 1x Handtuch
> ...



Na, na LeNiN, nur nicht so sarkastisch. 
Du vergisst, dass da hunderte Helfer im Einsatz waren, die uns eine optimal vorbereitete Strecke präsentierten. Und fürs Wetter kann ja keiner was.
Also ich finde den ABM - verglichen mit anderen, ähnlichen Veranstaltungen - durchaus seinen Preis wert. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (12. Juli 2010)

Ne - so sollte das jetzt nicht rüberkommen.
Ich finde die Höhe des Startgeldes sehr angemessen. Die Versorgung war top und überall standen Streckenposten und haben mit Fähnchen die Richtung gewiesen. Da schneidet der Albstadt Classic schlechter ab (Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass es dort keinen Service gab. Der war dort auch super - nur jetzt gabs halt noch mehr  )


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juli 2010)

Übrigens Ede:


----------



## amerryl (12. Juli 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Guten Morgen amerryl, wie sieht Deine Planung für die Woche aus? Ich kann Dir heute Abend - so ab 17 Uhr - anbieten. Nicht ganz so heftig - eher ruhig und enspannt. Treffpunkt am Stichwirtshaus - dort ist auch ein Parkplatz.
> Ein weiterer Termin wäre auch morgen möglich - allerdings mit Einschränkungen.
> Melde Dich einfach



Hi vielen Dank für das Angebot, bin jetzt aber erst ab morgen
in der Ecke.
Wäre klasse wenn es morgen klappen würde.
Ich schau morgen früh und im Lauf des Tages nochmal hier rein.

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## trappa (12. Juli 2010)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hi vielen Dank für das Angebot, bin jetzt aber erst ab morgen
> in der Ecke.
> Wäre klasse wenn es morgen klappen würde.
> Ich schau morgen früh und im Lauf des Tages nochmal hier rein.
> ...



Aus der Praxis für die Praxis. 
Am Besten Du nennst gleich die Tage und Zeiten, an denen Du kannst, dann ist das Abstimmen nicht ganz so zäh.
Wie ist es denn bei Dir tagsüber?
Morgen werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich erst gegen 18 Uhr können


----------



## amerryl (12. Juli 2010)

18:00 passt super.

Di, Mi, Do, Start frühestens 17:30, hängt auch ein bisschen davon ab,
wo wir uns treffen können. 

Tagsüber eher nicht, da ich beruflich da bin.


----------



## amerryl (13. Juli 2010)

@trappa
Vielen Dank nochmal, dass du mir einige Albtrails gezeigt
hast. 
Wie gesagt, wenn es dich in den Nordschwarzwald
verschlägt kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## trappa (14. Juli 2010)

amerryl schrieb:


> @trappa
> Vielen Dank nochmal, dass du mir einige Albtrails gezeigt
> hast.
> Wie gesagt, wenn es dich in den Nordschwarzwald
> verschlägt kannst du dich gerne melden.



Keine Ursache, mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht. Bin sogar Teile gefahren, die ich bisher nicht geschafft habe.

Mit Do wird es eher nichts. Wir treffen uns irgendwann im Nordschwarzwald.
Viel Spass noch auf der Alb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (1. August 2010)

Hat Jemand lust eine kleine Tour vom Hundsrück bis zum Zellerhorn übern HW3?


----------



## Libtech (2. August 2010)

... zu fahren?

Gerne, nur zeitlich bin ich gerade etwas eingeschränkt. Ab Donnerstag könnte ich ab ca. 17Uhr. 
(Dienstag/Mittwoch *evtl*. am Vormittag.)

Der Rest darf auch mal wieder aus den Löchern kriechen.


----------



## ede paul (2. August 2010)

.....aus dem Loch kriech......

wenn alles klappt bekomm ich heut mein neues Tourenbike, von dem her.....

EDIT: der Karton steht im Auto...juppieee!!!


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2010)

Wäre wohl dabei...


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. August 2010)

Ok gut.
Ich bin dann wohl der einzige ohne Touren Bike ^^
Aber die Strecke bin ich schon 2 mal an einem Tag gefahren, geht schon...

Wann wäre es euch den am besten? (Wetter!)
Start? Ziel?


----------



## Libtech (2. August 2010)

@ ede: Gratulation!  (In diesem Fall ist Aufrüstung eine tolle Sache)

@Saftie: Die/Mi ab 0600? Ich gebe zu, ist früh  Ansonsten eben Do/Fr/Sa/So zu späterer Stunde. Fahren muss ich jedenfalls in den kommenden Wochen bis die Beine qualmen, sonst kann ich die TransZollernalb vergessen, und den Startplatz an den *Trappa *abgeben, wenn er ihn will. 
PS: Hast doch ein schickes "Tourenbike". Alles Auslegungssache.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. August 2010)

Ich würd sagen Donnerstag oder die kommenden Tage.
Das Wetter ist im Moment nicht grad tourig^^

Jop, ist echt ein schickes Bike, Danke. 
Vor allem Berg ab 



Libtech schrieb:


> @ ede: Gratulation!  (In diesem Fall ist Aufrüstung eine tolle Sache)
> 
> @Saftie: Die/Mi ab 0600? Ich gebe zu, ist früh  Ansonsten eben Do/Fr/Sa/So zu späterer Stunde. Fahren muss ich jedenfalls in den kommenden Wochen bis die Beine qualmen, sonst kann ich die TransZollernalb vergessen, und den Startplatz an den *Trappa *abgeben, wenn er ihn will.
> PS: Hast doch ein schickes "Tourenbike". Alles Auslegungssache.


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2010)

Tourenbike kann man meine Bergziege wohl auch nicht nennen


----------



## ede paul (2. August 2010)

Männer hier noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem neuen Schätzle....jetzt ist der Fuhrpark komplett. 

13.4 kg incl. Pedale und Hammerschmitt

here we go:







ach ja ich fasse mal Mi. oder Fr. ins Auge um das Teil mal dreckig zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (2. August 2010)

Könntest ja wenigstens auf dem Bild lachen ...  

Feines Spielzeug! Aber ich glaube, die haben dich bei Canyon mächtig verarscht bzw ein Plagiat eingebaut ... afaik ist das doch eine Hammerschmidt. 

Also dann halten wir fest: Freitag, 6.August um ........... ?Uhr


----------



## Orangesnsaft (2. August 2010)

Ok, Freitag ist gut, Wetterbericht ist auch auf unserer Seite (bis jetzt^^)
Die Uhrzeit können wir ja am Donnerstag festlegen.

Schönes Canyon 
Hab auch eins


----------



## ede paul (3. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, die haben dich bei Canyon mächtig verarscht bzw ein Plagiat eingebaut ... afaik ist das doch eine Hammerschmidt.
> [/SIZE]



ohne Worte....du hast schon den richtigen Job erwischt....


----------



## rcyeti (3. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Könntest ja wenigstens auf dem Bild lachen ...


 Der Ede wird noch viel lachen, spätestens auf der ersten Tour wenn er an uns vorbei saust...bergauf


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2010)

Innerlich lacht der Ede sich doch auf dem Bild gerade schlapp!!!


----------



## ede paul (3. August 2010)

nee mein Schatz war einfach zu schnell mit dem Auslöser....
bin sozusagen in der Lach-Vorbereitung. 

BHMDK, fsbelsen planen auf Mi. Abend ne Tour gegen 18 Uhr. 
Treffpunkt ist noch offen.

@ saft und Libi: Fr. kann ich auch frühestens um 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (3. August 2010)

Ich muss schaun, aber Freitag 18 Uhr ist ok.
Geht eigentlich jemand am Sa in Park?
Ich werd kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2010)

Also für freitag muss ich absagen... Da hat meine frau schon was geplant!

Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus? Da soll es auch trocken bleiben?


----------



## ede paul (4. August 2010)

heute Abend 18 Uhr. 
Treffpunkt bei mir. 

Bei Interesse Adresse bzw. Anfahrtsbeschreibung per PN.

EDIT: flott war mer unterwegs! Schade dass es mit den letzten Trails nicht mehr geklappt hat....na ja das nächste mal dann. Schee wars auf jeden Fall.


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2010)

War mal wieder richtig nett (auch wenn ich bei den HM bald gestorben bin  ). 
Und das Canyon wurde auch ein wenig eingefahren...


----------



## ede paul (5. August 2010)

das Tempo hat sich irendwie hochgeschaukelt. Heute werde schlagartig ICH dafür verantwortlich gemacht  
Christian auf seinem HT meinte er wäre nur mein Tempo gefahren.  Genau das selbe dachte ich auch.....und bin neben Ihm hergehechelt. 
Also das nächste Mal wird erst auf dem Trail Feuer gegeben....

Ach ja, es wurde berichtet, dass es wohl knapp 50km waren. 

Es hat mich auf jeden Fall gefreut dass meine Rosinante in einer 6er Truppe eingeweiht wurde!!


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2010)

50km??? Aber nur viel die anderen. Wir beide hatten von dir aus doch keine 50km...

Aber was solls, die Richtigen "Drogen" und die Beine tun heute nicht mehr weh!


----------



## ede paul (6. August 2010)

ist morgen jemand in Albstadt im Park?


----------



## Libtech (6. August 2010)

Muss für heute absagen. 
Dafür geht's jetzt nach Schönaich zu den Laufradexperten. Aber nicht wegen eines LRS. Die Forke bekommt ein neues Steuerrohr für den Neu-/Altaufbau. 

@ ede: Saftie hatte doch auch schon angefragt. Viel Spaß morgen im Park, falls jmd. geht.


----------



## BHMDK (6. August 2010)

Heftig war das schon vorgestern, aber spassig und für die Bike- Einweihung würdig.
Bei uns im Büro waren sich tatsächlich alle einig, dass Ede das Tempo am meisten beeinflusst hat  

Wahrscheinlich ist das Bike zu leicht 

Mal sehen, wann es das nächste Mal hinhaut, bin ab Montag erstmal auf Tour und danach am Strand 

Viel Spass und -vielleicht nutzt es was - ein bißchen besseres Wetter in der nächste Zeit.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ede paul (7. August 2010)

ich bin mir wirklich keiner Schuld bewusst....  werds mir hinter die Ohren schreiben....und beim nächsten mal das Feld von hinten anschauen....mir wars nämlich auch fast zu flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. August 2010)

Ich hab mich gelangweilt... immer dann wenn ich genug Luft dazu hatte


----------



## Libtech (16. August 2010)

Mal rauskrabbeln aus dem Sommerloch:
Jmd. Lust am Mi oder Do eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## ede paul (16. August 2010)

muss leider passen....viel Kletteraction diese Woche....


----------



## trappa (17. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mal rauskrabbeln aus dem Sommerloch:
> Jmd. Lust am Mi oder Do eine Runde zu drehen?



Würde gerne, kann nicht. Das Wetter fordert Tribut. Wünsche Dir viel Spass.


----------



## Viol.a (17. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mal rauskrabbeln aus dem Sommerloch:
> Jmd. Lust am Mi oder Do eine Runde zu drehen?



Bin leider Mi.+Do.auch noch krank geschrieben...

Würde aber prinzipiell gerne mal schauen, was da noch übrig geblieben ist und mein Radl mal wieder ausführen!!  ..Vorschläge willkommen


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. August 2010)

Hi Tobi, muss mal schauen, vielleicht lässt sich am Donnerstag was machen.
Grüße vom Süden
Henrik


----------



## Juuro (19. August 2010)

Hallo Ortskundige,

ich fahr morgen an den Bodensee. Die Alb hoch wollte ich eigentlich am Stich ab Thanheim. Allerdings war das letztes mal so ungemütlich ewig langsam auf der doch recht stark befahrenen Bundesstraße zu fahren. Gibts da nicht irgendwo was parallel durch den Wald? Darf von mir aus auch gern nen (steiler) Trail sein ... 

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## Libtech (20. August 2010)

Hi Juuro,

bin gerade am Lesen des Handbuches meines Edge 705. Die Topo Dtld Süd ist auch schon auf dem PC. Da ich aber mit der Software noch nicht klar komme, kann ich dir keine alternative Route sagen.  *Scherz: Zumindest der letze Satz*

Sind neulich mit dem Trappa eine Forststraße parallel (rechter Hand) vom Stich hochgefahren.
Der Einstieg war -glaube ich-  Ortsausgang Thanheim, letzte Straße rechts rein. (Ohne Gewähr)
Du kommst dann ein bisschen oberhalb vom Stichwirtshaus raus.

Fahrtechnisch jetzt nicht "der" Brüller, aber du entkommst den Autos.
_Wobei, an deiner Stelle, würde ich die Straße hochfahren _- außer du willst Pfadfinder spielen. 

Vielleicht schaut der TRAPPA aber hier noch rein, und kann dir besser Auskunft geben.

Alternative 2:
Von Hechingen>Boll>MariaZell>Skihütte>ZellerHorn>ZollerSteighof>Onstmettingen ... Das ist aber noch mehr Pfadfinder spielen. (Sind z.T. steile Forststraßen) Und du willst doch noch am Bodensee ankommen ... 

Viel Spaß 

PS: Wenn ich irgendwann mit dem Garmin zurecht kommen sollte ...., fahr ich mal mit dir an den See. 

Wäre doch eine Idee auch für die anderen hier? Morgens hin, Füße in den See, Pizza essen und wieder zurück.


----------



## Juuro (21. August 2010)

Bin gut angekommen und den Stoch hochgefahren. Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (21. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Sind neulich mit dem Trappa eine Forststraße parallel (rechter Hand) vom Stich hochgefahren.
> Der Einstieg war -glaube ich-  Ortsausgang Thanheim, letzte Straße rechts rein. (Ohne Gewähr)
> Du kommst dann ein bisschen oberhalb vom Stichwirtshaus raus.
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe ich jetzt erst gesehen. Aber Du hast den Einstieg ja richtig beschrieben.

@Juuro, wie bist Du gefahren? Du kannst die strecke ja mal hier reinstellen.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich gehe heute zu den Damen nach Pfeffingen. Mal schauen, ob man noch was lernen kann - Tempomäßig auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Viol.a (21. August 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ich gehe heute zu den Damen nach Pfeffingen. Mal schauen, ob man noch was lernen kann - Tempomäßig auf jeden Fall.



Viel Spaß auch Dir
Oh ha..bestimmt ein spannendes Spektakel gewesen!..solche Rennen sind immer  und geben Ansporn..Toll!

An alle noch ein sonniges Restwochenende


----------



## dangerousD (27. August 2010)

Servus Leute,

falls ihr noch nicht wißt, was ihr mit dem Herbst anfangen sollt - geht mal nach Laax. Anbei ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Wochenende. Quasi als Trost und Hilfe gegen das graue Wetter...





























Schön war's!


----------



## ede paul (29. August 2010)

@dd: nice....ist das eher was für ein AM/Enduro oder kann man da auch mit nem Downhiller Spass haben?


----------



## dangerousD (29. August 2010)

@ede

Es gibt feste Trails unter den Liften in Laax und Flims, wobei insbesondere der Never End in Laax eher für den Downhiller geeignet ist. Naturtrail, teilweise sehr steinig und immer schnell (7km, 1.100hm) ... In Flims gibt es den Runca Trail, der ist eher was für's leichte Rad - Northshores, Sprünge, Anlieger. Außerdem kannst Du in der Gegend "epische" Touren fahren - dafür brauchst Du dann auf jeden Fall etwas bergauftaugliches. Bergab kann es dann aber auch so aussehen:





Federweg brauchst Du also - und dicke Pellen, sonst geht es Dir schnell wie mir. Auf 1.700hm Abfahrt 4x Reifen platt... trotz Maxxis-Freeride-Schlappen. Beim nächsten Mal fährt die DH-Version mit. Wobei die 1.000hm pedalgetriebener Anstieg dann noch etwas schwerer werden.

Insgesamt auf jeden Fall zwei Daumen wert!


----------



## aka (29. August 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Alternative 2:
> Von Hechingen>Boll>MariaZell>Skihütte>ZellerHorn>ZollerSteighof>Onstmettingen ... Das ist aber noch mehr Pfadfinder spielen. (Sind z.T. steile Forststraßen) Und du willst doch noch am Bodensee ankommen ...
> 
> Viel Spaß



Hiho,

vom "Sattel" zwischen Burg und Zellerhorn gehts ja in so einer Rinne direkt zum Zollersteighof hoch ... hat mich heute sehr gewundert, wie ausgewaschen der Weg ist. Da muß es ja jenseitsmäßig geregnet haben, wann war denn das?
Die vielen Zweige und Vollernterspuren sind allerdings ein anderes Thema :-(

Grüße an die Alb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (30. August 2010)

Wie jetzt, das Rübenteich (Rinne zum Zollersteighof) wurde von Vollerntern befahren? Hilfeeeee..... Siehts echt sooo schlimm aus??


----------



## aka (30. August 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, das Rübenteich (Rinne zum Zollersteighof) wurde von Vollerntern befahren? Hilfeeeee..... Siehts echt sooo schlimm aus??



Ne, die Rinne selber nicht, aber der Weg zum Einstieg ist ziemlich mitgenommen.
Was recht extrem ist sind die Auswaschungen in der Rinne, da muß ein heftiger Bach runtergeflossen sein. 
War ja in gutem Zustand schon nicht einfach hoch zu fahren, nun ists schwerer.
Ich bin gestern allerdings zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr dort gewesen, ist eventuell schon länger so.


----------



## ede paul (30. August 2010)

merci für das Update! Gut, dann scheint es runter ja noch fahrbar zu sein. 

Bin erst einmal dort hoch gefahren und hab beschlossen, dass ich das nicht mehr brauche und lieber die Auffahrt über Mariazell -->> Zeller Horn nehme. 

@dd: yes, thumbs up!!


----------



## KralleHB (31. August 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin gerade aus Norddeutschland nach Balingen-Ostdorf gezogen und suche Anschluss an trailinfizierte Zweiradler. Ich habe ein wenig in eurem Thread quergelesen und würde mich freuen, mal mit einigen von euch zu fahren. Zur Zeit fahre ich alleine durch die Gegend und suche Trails. Das ist manchmal sehr mühsam, da ich die eine oder andere Sackgasse mitnehme. Außerdem macht alleine fahren keinen Spaß. Ich fahre ein 130mm Fully und lasse es eher gemütlich angehen, meistens 12-13km/h Durchschnitt und dann so um die 2 Std. Fahrt. Notfalls wäre auch noch mehr drin. Allerdings kein Marathon. Zur Zeit bin ich zeitlich sehr offen und kann fast immer. Ich würde mich über ein paar Touren freuen.

Gruß Janis


----------



## ede paul (31. August 2010)

Hallo Janis, erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Schwabenland!!!! 

Ich denke hier bist Du richtig. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen....

Ich persönlich verabschiede mich zwar am Sa. für zwei Wochen an den Gardasee  ein wenig mein Bike ausführen. Aber danach lässt sich sicherlich mal das ein oder andere Date für einen Ausritt finden. Und Trails hat´s hier massig....


----------



## Viol.a (31. August 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Ich persönlich verabschiede mich zwar am Sa. für zwei Wochen an den Gardasee  ein wenig mein Bike ausführen. Aber danach lässt sich sicherlich mal das ein oder andere Date für einen Ausritt finden. Und Trails hat´s hier massig....



Was ein Zufall auch... ich auch..so ungefähr 

 

 

Willkommen Janis! Keine Sorge.. ist noch niemand verloren gegangen! Kenne mich auch nicht sonderlich aus als "N´eig´schmeckte"..bisher war´s aber immer .


----------



## [email protected] (1. September 2010)

@Janis...
Ich bin ja auch nen "fast" Norddeutscher in Balingen 

Ich fahr zwar ab Sonntag auch in den Urlaub, aber wenn du magst können wir ja noch ne Runde drehen. Wobei ich Samstag noch in den Park nach Albstadt wollte.

Gruß, Maikel


----------



## KralleHB (1. September 2010)

@Maikel: Klingt gut. Bleiben ja noch Donnerstag und Freitag. Sag mir einfach wann und wo und ich bin da. Wetter ist ja noch top. 

Gruß Janis


----------



## Freiform (3. September 2010)

Hallo @all,

bin schon lange nicht hier gewesen, immer wieder mit-gelesen aber nichts gepostet. Wir sind von unseren 6-tägigen Trip über die Alpen wieder zurück.
Hier ist unser kurzes verwackeltes Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtIFJ0vwlRs"]YouTube- MTB-Ð¢ransalp 2010 , FÃ¼ssen - Riva[/nomedia]


übrigens die Nigtride-Season naht vielleicht sehen wir uns wieder, da ich Schieß habe alleine Nachts durch den  Wald zu fahren.

Grüsse Andrei


----------



## Viol.a (3. September 2010)

@Andrei: Meine Hochachtung!! Toll..wäre bestimmt für den/die Eine/n oder Andere/n hier auch was 

Und das Video..uhi uhi..die ersten "lebendigen" Impressionen vom Gardasee..ich freu mich so!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (3. September 2010)

@freiform: Nice!!! 

@viola: wir werden auch mit dem Bike durch den Riva Harbour cruisen...versprochen....!!


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2010)

Euch Gardasee-Urlaubern dann nen schönen Trip... Ich verabschiede mich dann auch schon mal für 2 Wochen an den Lago Maggiore 

Man sieht sich dann Mitte/Ende September wieder...


----------



## trappa (4. September 2010)

Freiform schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> bin schon lange nicht hier gewesen, immer wieder mit-gelesen aber nichts gepostet. Wir sind von unseren 6-tägigen Trip über die Alpen wieder zurück.
> Hier ist unser kurzes verwackeltes Video:
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch Andrei, das hatte ich Ende Aug. auch vor. 
Nur leider hat es bei mir nicht geklappt. ich musste mich für eine Woche in die Obhut von Viol.a's Kolleginnen begeben.
Nun bin ich immer noch radabstinent, und hoffe dass es bis in zwei Wochen wieder geht.

Das Video macht auf jeden Fall Laune. Ich hatte allerdings die Tour von Lindau aus über das Montafon geplant.
Na ja, die Berge laufen ja nicht weg. Die sind nächstes Jahr auch noch da - hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Freiform (5. September 2010)

@ trappa

wünsche dir gute Besserung!..und die Berge bleiben noch bestimmt stehen..

Grüsse freiform.


----------



## Libtech (6. September 2010)

@ trappa: Was machst du auch nur für Sachen? Wünsche dir jedenfalls auch gute Besserung und dass du bald wieder fest im Sattel sitzt! 

@ kralle: Willkommen hier im Forum.  Dienstag (ab Balingen ca.15.30-ca.19.30Uhr), Donnerstag (ab Albstadt vormittags) und Freitag (?) werde ich biken gehen. Falls du mitfahren willst? Gemütlich, da ich eine Strecke mit dem GPS suche. Meistens wohl Forststraßen. Trails kommen nach dem 19.9. wieder.


----------



## jackob (10. September 2010)

@Freiform: Dein Video sieht gut aus! Mit welchem Tool hast du das denn erstellt? Hintergrund der Frage sind die ca. 500 HD Video Schnippsel von unserer Transalp, die ich noch zusammenbasteln will.

BTW: Ich suche als "trailorientierter Hecheltour" Fahrer noch Anschluss zu Bikern, die auch in der unbequemeren Jahreszeit noch Biken gehen. Ach ja, ich komm aus Bisingen und würd´ mich freuen, wenn morgen am Samstag schon was ginge...


----------



## Libtech (10. September 2010)

Servus Jakob,

ob morgen schon was geht? Klar.  
Ich werde morgen die zweite Etappe der Trans Zollernalb mal abfahren. Start ist 9Uhr in Balingen am Marktplatz/Brunnen. Vorwiegend aber wohl Forststraßen.... ca. 80Km 
Falls du Lust hast, komm dazu. Tempo wird gemütlich.
Trails kommen bei mir wieder ab dem 19.9.
Der Rest der Truppe ist momentan noch im Urlaub. Obwohl, schreib dem Bhmdk doch eine PN. Er wollte morgen gegen halb 3 was Kleineres, Traillastiges fahren.


----------



## jackob (11. September 2010)

Hallo Libtech

Danke für die Einladung, aber so lange habe ich heute nicht von meiner Familie freibekommen. Dafür fahre ich morgen in Schlatt mit ;-)

Bist du die Trans Zollernalb Etappe mit dem GPS abgefahren.


----------



## nurnethudle (12. September 2010)

Hello @ all

Hier kommt noch einer von Zimmern.
Fahre immer gerne direkt vom Haus aus die Burg Hohenzollern hoch.
Vielleicht ergibts sich ja mal eine Tour. Bin aber noch nicht so fit, fahre erst seit 8 Wochen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (12. September 2010)

Guten Abend alle,
herzlich willkommen an *nurnethudle* und *jackob*. 
Da können wir ja fast schon einen *Bisingen Treff* ausmachen. 
Sobald ich wieder grünes Licht habe können wir ja mal zusammen die Gegend erkunden.


----------



## nurnethudle (12. September 2010)

Das ist ja mal genial.
Super. Wenn ich am Do mein Bike wieder habe kanns losgehen.


----------



## Viol.a (12. September 2010)

@nurnethudle+jackob: servus+herzlich willkommen im Trupp 

@Nichturlauber o.Nicht*mehr*urlauber: Ein Teil des Trupps ist nun wieder zurück und der Rest wird in einer Woche folgen  *DANN* werden auch alle Räder wieder zurück sein..mein Paule ist wahrlich ein Raumwunder! ..rcyeti, s´ninsche und ich waren perfekt im "Tetris spielen" 

Demnach muß bis *nächste Woche *das "Leichte" her halten..auch schön


----------



## Orangesnsaft (12. September 2010)

Also ich bin sehr oft am Zollern, vor allem dort hinten an der schönen Trail. (Hexenlinde).

Könnt ja mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## nurnethudle (12. September 2010)

Bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gewesen. 
Versuche mal den Panoramaweg oder einfach mal dem 6/7 Wanderweg folgen


----------



## nurnethudle (12. September 2010)

@viol.a  Yes noch eine Ghostfahrerin )
Danke für die nette Begrüßung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maces (12. September 2010)

So dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort,
komme ebenfalls aus Bisingen und bin oft am hundsrück oder am Zollern unterwegs.
Wäre schön wenn sich mal eine Tour ergeben würd


----------



## syrer (12. September 2010)

Servus an alle neuen Leute hier.
Ich glaube es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine schöne Forumsausfahrt und zwar noch vor dem Winter


----------



## Libtech (12. September 2010)

jackob schrieb:


> Hallo Libtech
> 
> Danke für die Einladung, aber so lange habe ich heute nicht von meiner Familie freibekommen. Dafür fahre ich morgen in Schlatt mit ;-)
> 
> Bist du die Trans Zollernalb Etappe mit dem GPS abgefahren.



Und, war Schlatt gut? Ich bin dort die allererste "CTF?" mitgefahren. 

Und ja, bin die Etappe mit dem GPS abgefahren - sonst hätte ich den Weg niemals gefunden.

_*Was geht denn hier gerade ab? Lauter neue Leute??? 
Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen*._ 

@ Syrer: Forumsausfahrt vor dem Winter? Das sollte machbar sein.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (13. September 2010)

Wer ist den Gestern Nachmittag-Abend den Zollern auf der Straße runtergefahren?

Wenn das Wetter hält werde ich mit "Maces" noch ne Runde am Zollern drehen.
Freuen uns immer gerne auf Mitfahrer.

Kleine gemütliche Tour, 1-2 Stunden.


----------



## jackob (13. September 2010)

@Libtech
ja, die Schlattrunde war gut, das Wetter hat ja auch gepasst.
Habe ich dich vielleicht am Samstag abend gegen 18:00 Uhr noch auf dem Irrenberg gesehen?


----------



## Libtech (13. September 2010)

@ Jackob: Irrenberg? Nein, aber irre bin ich auch geworden. Mein Umwerfer wollte nicht so, wie ich es will. So habe ich am Nachmittag/Abend für eine 5Minuten Arbeit "ewig" geschraubt, bis ich festgestellt habe, dass der tolle "TopSwing" Umwerfer bereits nach ca. 500Km Spiel hat: Ließ sich nicht mehr einstellen bzw korrekt schalten. Dreckszeug. Daher werde ich jetzt wieder zum "DownSwinger". 

@ o-saft: Ich war es nicht. Ich war gestern in/um Meßstetten unterwegs.


----------



## Viol.a (13. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> _*Was geht denn hier gerade ab? Lauter neue Leute???
> Dann mal ein herzliches Willkommen*._



Da hast Du allerdings Recht  
Also dann auch @maces: willkommen hier!

Nun ja..auch wenn die Gardaseetrails mir deutlich gezeigt haben, daß meine Technik gerade mehr als zu wünschen übrig läßt, möchte ich mich gerne wieder heran tasten an die Materie. Also..wenn nächste Woche dann auch "Oscar" wieder bei "Mama" ist, könnten wir ja mal was anforcieren!? 

@nurnethudle: Ghost


----------



## Libtech (16. September 2010)

N'Abend,

wer die Tage eine Tour geplant hat, dem kann ich folgende "Hot-Spots" empfehlen:

Freitag:
- Rosenfeld (Bickelsberg) 15.11Uhr bis 16.33Uhr
Samstag:
- Lochenpass/Grillstelle + weiter dahinter 11.15Uhr bis 12.11Uhr
- Ortsdurchfahrt Meßstetten 12.44Uhr bis 15.32Uhr
Sonntag:
- Ski/Schutzhütte oberhalb von Maria Zell + Hexenlinde + Panoramaweg um die Burg Hohenzollern 13Uhr bis 16.19Uhr

Ach ja: Anfeuern nicht vergessen.  Will nur durchkommen .... 
- weißer Helm
- Trikot ??
- weißes Rocky


----------



## nurnethudle (16. September 2010)

Wenn du dann nimmer kannst am Panoramaweg kein Thema ich wohn gleich daneben )


----------



## trappa (17. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> wer die Tage eine Tour geplant hat, dem kann ich folgende "Hot-Spots" empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche Dir viel Spass bei der Runde. Ein bisschen beneide ich Dich schon. Ich habe wieder grünes Licht, und werde mich eventuell mal auf die Strecke begeben. 
Denk dran: Immer locker bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (17. September 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Also..wenn nächste Woche dann auch "Oscar" wieder bei "Mama" ist, könnten wir ja mal was anforcieren!?



Oscar ist gerade in good old Germany gelandet, eben so wie all die anderen Gadasee-geplagten Bikes. 
Sind nen Tag früher gefahren.....

an all die neuen Namen ein herzliches Servus 

Musste mit entsetzen feststellen, dass hier der Frühling bereits in den Herbst übergegangen ist. Möge es ein goldener Herbst mit vielen Touren werden.


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2010)

Ich meld mich dann auch mal wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück...

Allerdings hats meinen Rücken erwischt! War wohl doch zu viel Sport, gepaart mit einer nicht rückengerechten Matraze.

Euch allen ein erfolgreiches BikeWE. Bis dann...


----------



## trappa (18. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> wer die Tage eine Tour geplant hat, dem kann ich folgende "Hot-Spots" empfehlen:
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den ersten beiden Etappen. Du hast Dich ja wacker geschlagen. Ich werde Dich morgen am Zoller / Hexenlinde erwarten. 
Das Wetter ist ja sowas von traumhaft für solch eine Veranstaltung. Da macht es auch Spass nur an der Strecke zu stehen. Also sei immer zu einem Lächeln bereit.


----------



## Libtech (18. September 2010)

@ nurne: Danke. 

@ trappa: Ah, beneiden brauchst mich nicht. Du hast dieses Jahr bereits bei tollen Events mitgemacht ... z.B. Dolomiten Marathon! Cool, dass du da sein wirst:  Weißer Helm, weißes Rad, weiß/rotes "*Toyota-Sauter*" Trikot und ein Lächeln im Gesicht. 

@ ede/Maikel: Willkommen zurück in der Heimat. Gute Besserung Maikel! 

So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl bei der Trans Zollernalb morgen ins Ziel kommen - letzter werde ich auch nicht.  Puh. 
Aber man soll den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben. Als heute auf der 2ten Etappe jmd. mit Herzinfarkt wiederbelebt werden musste, wurde es mir ganz anders. Daher habe ich an Tempo rausgenommen und die "Tour" wirklich genossen.


----------



## ede paul (18. September 2010)

@ libi: saubere Leistung!

hier noch ein Gruppenbild an der üblichen Stelle


----------



## nurnethudle (19. September 2010)

@trappa
Also ich werde dann mal am Heiligkreuz Friedhof stehen 
Jetzt währe die Startnummer noch gut gewesen  362  302 wohl eher nicht  239 186 oder gar 124.
Also auf alle Fälle gutes Gelingen.


----------



## trappa (19. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> @trappa
> Also ich werde dann mal am Heiligkreuz Friedhof stehen
> Jetzt währe die Startnummer noch gut gewesen  362  302 wohl eher nicht  239 186 oder gar 124.
> Also auf alle Fälle gutes Gelingen.



Es war die letzte. Er hat sehr gut ausgesehen. Auch im Ziel hat er nicht den Eindruck erweckt gerade über 1600hm gefahren zu sein.

Einer Tour in den nächsten Tagen steht nun nichts mehr im Wege. Ich bin wieder fit und werde das schöne Wetter der nächsten Tage ausgiebig nutzen. Morgen bin ich schon anderweitig gebunden, aber wie wäre es mal am Dienstagnachmittag.
Sagen wir mal so gegen 13 Uhr am Fiedhof in Zimmern. Ich liebe Treffpunkte an Friedhöfen.


----------



## nurnethudle (19. September 2010)

Komme gerade vom Panoramaweg. Bin über Wessingen hochgefahren. Da bin ich einigen MTB ler mit Focus Trikots beggnet war nicht zufällig jemand von Euch auf dem Heimweg ???
Habe da noch einen 67 jähtigen Mann begegnet der noch als letzter auf dem Panoramaweg war. Hy wenn ich mit 67 auch noch so fit bin und kein E Bike brauche danke ich Gott.

Ich habe einige Bilder gemacht vom Transalb, müsste dann halt eben mal nach der Startnummer suchen.
Das THW war ja aber mal völlig unprofessionell. Die Haben Autos und Fahrradfahrer währens des Rennens als Geisterfahrer auf die Strecke gelassen. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert. Als ich was gesagt habe wurde ich noch angepampt von den Gören (16Jahre).


Mal nochmals ne Frage.
Wenn ich in die Kurve fahre, habe ich ein schwammiges flattriges Gefühl. An was könnte das liegen?? Hat jemand eine Idee. Oder liegt das am Profilbild des Smart Sam 2.25.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## ede paul (19. September 2010)

was für eine Kurve? Schotter oder gar auf Teer?

hier ein Ausschnitt aus dem Testbericht: ... weiß viele Antworten auf die Fragen leichter, trockener Touren, rollt sehr gut, hält dank Snake Skin auch guten Pannenschutz parat. ... ein Strecken-, aber kein Trailreifen.

Im Geläde würde ich also einen anderen Reifen wählen. Allerdings kann das noch andere Ursachen haben: 

- Lagerspiel an der Nabe? 
- zu wenig oder zu viel Druck im Reifen?
- Speichenspannung zu gering?
- Fahrtechnik?

mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein.....vllt. is ja was dabei was hilft.

kannst du das "Flattern" näher beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (19. September 2010)

@ede

Also Druck habe ich 3 bar drin.
Es ist ein wie soll ich sagen schwammiges,unsicheres Gefühl in schnellen Kuven auf Schotter und stärker ist es auf Teerbelägen.
Man kann es sich vorstellen, wie wenn man mit dem Auto in eine Aquaplaningspuhr fahrt. Ist mir schon klar das Ferndiagnosen immer schwehr sind.


----------



## Viol.a (19. September 2010)

@trappa: hmm..wenn mein anderes Date nicht zustande kommen sollte am Dienstag, würde ich mich gerne Dir anschließen  Allerdings könnte ich erst später (Arbeit)..so gegen sagen wir 16/17Uhr?? Und..ich bin gerade nicht so wirklich Trail sicher, aber das würden wir schon hin kriegen 

Oh, daß wär fein  Morgen Abend kann ich mehr sagen..!

*Unglaublich und nicht zu vergessen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an unseren Grandiosesten aller Grandiosen: Libi*!!!!!


----------



## KralleHB (19. September 2010)

@trappa: Ich hätte Dienstag auch Zeit und würde gerne mitfahren, da ich eure Bisinger-Seite noch nicht kenne. Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Allerdings würde ich mit dem Auto von Ostdorf kommen und bräuchte eine kurze Wegbeschreibung oder die Straße fürs Navi. Hoffentlich klauen die keine Autos am Friedhof, da liegen ja wohl einige auf der faulen Haut und lungern da rum ;-)

Lieben Gruß
Janis


----------



## Libtech (19. September 2010)

@ Nurne: Es war die 124  PS: Mich hat vor ein paar Monaten Gino (75J.!!!) nach 30Km den Berg hoch stehen lassen. Da ist bei uns also noch einiges drin.

@ trappa: Schön, dass du an der Strecke warst - habe dich im letzten Moment (während der Abfahrt) noch erkannt.  Und ja, irgendwie war das heute recht angenehm - im Vergleich zu gestern. 
Ziel erreicht: Durchgekommen und nicht Letzter. 

@ viola/ede: Danke für die Blumen.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour am Dienstag.  Muss mal schauen, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.


----------



## ede paul (20. September 2010)

@ nurne: 

3 Bar??  Da wundert mich das schwammige Gefühl nicht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel. 

Ich fahr derzeit folgende Kombi:
vorne: Fat Albert -> 1,7 Bar
hinten: Nobby Nic -> 1,9 Bar

Wenn Du mehr CC mässig unterwegs bist wäre vllt. die Kombi interessant:
vorne: Nobby Nic -> 2 Bar
hinten: Racing Ralph -> 2 Bar 

Was meint Ihr, wieviel Druck fahrt Ihr so??


----------



## trappa (20. September 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> @ nurne:
> 
> 3 Bar??  Da wundert mich das schwammige Gefühl nicht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu viel.
> 
> Was meint Ihr, wieviel Druck fahrt Ihr so??



Ich fahre vorne und hinten derzeit Conti Raceking 2,2
Der Druck: vorne 3 bar
hinten: zwischen 2,4 und 2,7 bar

Ich habe festgestellt, sobald ich weniger als zwei bar hinten habe, dann wird es in den Kurven sehr schwammig. Da kann ich Nurnethuddle ganz gut verstehen. Das Gefühl kenne ich.
Allerdings hatte ich das auch zum Teil bei Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph. Dafür sind sehr wahrscheinlich die hohen Seitenstollen auf hartem Untergrund (Wirtschaftwege, ausgewaschene Waldwege) verantwortlich.

Bei trockenem Gelände habe ich mit dem Conti die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Im Matsch und Modder ist der wohl eher untauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (20. September 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> @trappa: Ich hätte Dienstag auch Zeit und würde gerne mitfahren, da ich eure Bisinger-Seite noch nicht kenne. Uhrzeit wäre mir egal. Allerdings würde ich mit dem Auto von Ostdorf kommen und bräuchte eine kurze Wegbeschreibung oder die Straße fürs Navi. Hoffentlich klauen die keine Autos am Friedhof, da liegen ja wohl einige auf der faulen Haut und lungern da rum ;-)
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Janis



Also was hält uns davon ab. Da aber Libi auch liebäugelt mitzufahren, mache ich den Vorschlag die Startzeit um eine Stunde nach hinten zu verschieben.
Falls Viol.a morgen doch mitkommen könnte (sie will das heute abend klären), können wir ja immer noch etwas schieben. Für erste habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:

Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Domäne Hechingen -Ausfahrt Brielhof (ist zwar kein Friedhof, aber von der B27 besser zu erreichen). 

Tourenvorschlag: 
1. Boll-Schlatt-Beuren-Dreifürstenstein-Trail am Trauf entlang-Jungingen-Boll-Domäne

2. Boll-Maria Zell-Zeller Horn-Raichberg-Himberg-Jungingen-Friedrichstal-Boll-Domäne

Zeitdauer: ca. 2,5h

Also bis morgen, falls nichts mehr geschrieben wird, warte ich um 14 Uhr an der Domäne (roter-weisser Helm,)


----------



## Viol.a (20. September 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Also was hält uns davon ab. Da aber Libi auch liebäugelt mitzufahren, mache ich den Vorschlag die Startzeit um eine Stunde nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Falls Viol.a morgen doch mitkommen könnte (sie will das heute abend klären), können wir ja immer noch etwas schieben. Für erste habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:
> 
> Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Domäne Hechingen -Ausfahrt Brielhof (ist zwar kein Friedhof, aber von der B27 besser zu erreichen).



Momentan würde ich zu 80% zusagen
 Problem wird sein, daß ich bis 14:15Uhr arbeiten muß..wenn ich mich spute, könnte ich frühestens gegen *15:30Uhr* bei euch sein. 
@all: würde das auch noch gehen und ihr auf mich warten?

@trappa: die Route wär mir komplett egal. Ggf. gestehe ich mir ein, abzusteigen..gell?!

@nurne/ede/trappa: Komme ganz gut mit 2,2-2,4 bar zurecht. Habe vor kurzem ebenso auf Contis umgesattelt. Auf feuchtem Untergrund ist der King allerdings nicht 100% zu empfehlen *(was könnte ich wohl da verwenden eurer Meinung nach?)*..sonst aber *daumen hoch*.


----------



## trappa (20. September 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Also was hält uns davon ab. Da aber Libi auch liebäugelt mitzufahren, mache ich den Vorschlag die Startzeit um eine Stunde nach hinten zu verschieben.
> Falls Viol.a morgen doch mitkommen könnte (sie will das heute abend klären), können wir ja immer noch etwas schieben. Für erste habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:
> 
> Treffpunkt: 14:00 Uhr Parkplatz Domäne Hechingen -Ausfahrt Brielhof (ist zwar kein Friedhof, aber von der B27 besser zu erreichen).
> ...



Also dann machen wir Nägel mit Köpfen. 

*Treffpunkt: 15:30 Uhr. *

Damit sollten alle zurechtkommen.
Ich freue mich auf die Tour. Und die Freiheit abzusteigen hat jeder -auch ich.


----------



## Libtech (20. September 2010)

@ nurne/ede: Bei 3 Bar wird es eher "nervös" als schwammig. (Schon mal an die Gabel gedacht?) Aber 3 Bar sind definitv zu viel. Ist aber abhängig von der Reifenbreite, Fahrergewicht, etc. ... Der ede kann in der "Lightweight-Klasse" und seinen Schlappen locker unter 2 Bar fahren. 
Ich fahre in meinen Pneus 2 Bar bei 68-70Kg, Hardtail wie Fully. 
Racing Ralph ist meiner Meinung nach vorne nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn, dann nur hinten. 
Nobby Nic ist da schon besser: Allround Reifen für unsere Gegend/Touren. 
Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Maxxis gemacht. Fahre gerade auf dem Hardtail den Aspen vorne und den Crossmark hinten in 2.1". Trotz geringem Profil ein wahnsinns Grip! Sind aber eher was für schnelle CC/Marathonstrecken. Werde, sobald der "Vorrat" aufgebraucht ist, von Schwalbe&Co. Abschied nehmen, und auf den MTBs ganz Maxxianer werden.

@ trappa/vio/Kralle: 15.30 Uhr ist einiges zu früh für mich. Braucht es aber wegen mir nicht wieder umzuändern.  Wünsche euch eine tolle Tour bei genialem Wetter.


----------



## ede paul (20. September 2010)

@nurne: vllt. hilft das hier weiter: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm

Die Anmerkung mit der Gabel wär ne Betrachtung wert. Passt der Sag ect.....


----------



## Bobbyman (20. September 2010)

hi @ all, 
habe mich grade maln bissle eingelesen. Ich bin bei der Trans - Zollernalb auch dabei gewesen. Es war super. Was mich neugierig macht, ist das Thema Reifen und Druck. Ich fahre vorne und hinten Racing Ralph. Der Reifen taugt vorne wirklich nicht viel, oder liegt es am Druck. Bitte nicht lachen, denn ich bin mit 3,5 bar unterwegs. Mir rutscht in allen engeren Kurven, egal ob auf Schotter, Waldboden oder Wiese, immerzu der Vorderreifen Weg. Wieviel bar würdet Ihr auf den Reifen vorne tun, bei 68 kg Körpergewicht ? Mit den Reifen hinten bin ich voll zufrieden. Die Gabel ist auf mein Gewicht eingestellt. Ich finde die tut ihren Dienst gut.

Gruss

Bobbyman


----------



## nurnethudle (20. September 2010)

Hy das waren ja schon wirklich sehr gute Tipps.
Ich habe vorne den Smart Sam 2.25 und hinten selbigen Reifen. Serie halt. Ich gesteh ich bin von Juli (Kaufdatum des Bikes) 111 kg jetzt auf 104 kg gekommen. Da denke ich kann zumindest der hintere Reifen ein wenig Luft gebrauchen, oder 
Gabel habe ich die RST Gila ML 100mm.
Ist mein erstes Bike und ich wusste ja nicht das es mir SPass macht zu fahren und somit muss ich erst mal mit diesem Bike leben.


War heute zum !. Mal ein kurzes Stück auf der Albstadt MTB Strecke. Ja ok meine Pulsuhr meinte immer 180 . Aber so langsam gings dann doch zügig dahin. Besonders als das nette Ehepaar(ich geh mal davon aus, dass sie das waren) mich mitgezogen haben mit Ihrem Tempo.
Wusste gar nicht das die Alb da ums Negelehaus so schon ist


----------



## syrer (20. September 2010)

Servus Leute,
Ihr müsst euch andere Reifen aufziehen, der Smart sam und der Racing Ralph sind nicht trailtauglich und viel zu teuer, meiner Ansicht nach.Der Rollwiederstand ist zwar echt gering aber sobald das Gelände etwas grober wird stoßen die schnell an Ihre Grenzen. Ich hatte den Racing Ralph genau eine Ausfahrt vorne montiert und dann gleich wieder runtergeschmissen. 
Ich fahr die Ibex Onza in  der 2,25 Faltversion. Bei denen passt alles: Preis-Gewicht -und mördergripp. Bei mir kommt kein Schwalbe mehr auf mein Enduro.
Gruß syrer


----------



## Viol.a (20. September 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt: 15:30 Uhr. *



Ich spute mich! Entschuldige mich aber jetzt schon, sollte ich mich ein wenig verspäten!!! ..

@libi+all´die Anderen: schade, daß es bei euch nicht hin haut! *Denkt daran: Forumausfahrt vor´m Winter!*


----------



## ede paul (21. September 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Ihr müsst euch andere Reifen aufziehen, der Smart sam und der Racing Ralph sind nicht trailtauglich und viel zu teuer, meiner Ansicht nach.Der Rollwiederstand ist zwar echt gering aber sobald das Gelände etwas grober wird stoßen die schnell an Ihre Grenzen. Ich hatte den Racing Ralph genau eine Ausfahrt vorne montiert und dann gleich wieder runtergeschmissen.
> Ich fahr die Ibex Onza in  der 2,25 Faltversion. Bei denen passt alles: Preis-Gewicht -und mördergripp. Bei mir kommt kein Schwalbe mehr auf mein Enduro.
> Gruß syrer



kann zwar deine Abneigung gegen Schwalbe nicht teilen, geb Dir aber recht man muss schon überlegen, welchen Reifen für welchen Einsatzzweck man her nimmt. Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. 
Man braucht sich nicht wundern wenn eine Renn-Pelle mit niedrigem Rollwiderstand im Gelände nicht so recht funktioniert. Wenn ihr also nicht gerade ein Marathonrennen gewinnen wollt, würde ich lieber etwas Grobstolligeres aufziehen dadurch Sicherheit gewinnen und auf den etwas höheren Rollwiderstand pfeifen. Jeder Reifenhersteller hat ja eine entsprechende Palette. 

Könnt euch ja mal hier austoben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/tags.php?tag=reifendruck







@bobbyman: liege genau in Deiner Gewichtsklasse. Je nach Reifen kannst Du locker auf 2 Bar runter. Probiers mal aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (21. September 2010)

Habe gerade ´festgestellt , als ich heute wieder am Negelehaus rumgeturnt bin und den Wegweiser zur MTB Strecke gesucht habe, das mein Händler meine Feder komplett zu gemacht hat. Jetzt habe ich sie mal ganz vorsichtig auf 1/4 gestellt und siehe da es flattert nix mehr


----------



## Viol.a (21. September 2010)

So...eine einfach wunderschöne Tour ist´s geworden!!! Ich hab wohl einige Male breit gegrinst und ein "juchu" nicht unterdrücken können..hat den Tag traumhaft abgerundet Von mir aus könnte das jeden Tag so sein..mein Arbeitgeber hat da wohl aber was dagegen

Nun ja..´ne Schraube habe ich trotzdem locker..und jeder hat mal Bodenproben genommen ..hihi..vielen Dank noch mal @[email protected]!


----------



## nurnethudle (21. September 2010)

Ich werde morgen mal folgende tour versuchrn  zimmern-bisingen-steinhofen-grosselfingen-weilheim-hechingen-stetten-boll und wieder heim


----------



## nurnethudle (21. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Handy sony ericsson xperia x10 mini pro . Ich habe OruxMaps als App drauf und frage mich ob das ok ist oder doch besser ein GPS her soll???
Ich habe jetzt mal beimTracking gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Bobbyman (21. September 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> kann zwar deine Abneigung gegen Schwalbe nicht teilen, geb Dir aber recht man muss schon überlegen, welchen Reifen für welchen Einsatzzweck man her nimmt. Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.
> Man braucht sich nicht wundern wenn eine Renn-Pelle mit niedrigem Rollwiderstand im Gelände nicht so recht funktioniert. Wenn ihr also nicht gerade ein Marathonrennen gewinnen wollt, würde ich lieber etwas Grobstolligeres aufziehen dadurch Sicherheit gewinnen und auf den etwas höheren Rollwiderstand pfeifen. Jeder Reifenhersteller hat ja eine entsprechende Palette.
> 
> Könnt euch ja mal hier austoben:
> ...



danke für die Antwort @ ede paul. Ich werde vor der nächsten Ausfahrt mal auf 2 bar runter gehen und danach davon berichten, wie es mir ergangen ist. 

@ all, falls Ihr mal ne Tour dreht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ich komme aus Balingen. Ich treibe mich oft am Plettenberg, Schafsberg und Lochen herum. Aber die Richtungen Burg Hohenzollern oder Stich sowie Bike Marathon Strecke sind auch super.

Gruss

Bobbyman


----------



## syrer (21. September 2010)

servus ede,
auf meinem Downhiller hab ich ja auch die muddy marys drauf. schwalbe ist halt übel teuer und wieso teure Reifen aufziehen wenns auch billigere gibt die besser sind.


----------



## Viol.a (21. September 2010)

Bobbyman schrieb:


> @ all, falls Ihr mal ne Tour dreht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ich komme aus Balingen. Ich treibe mich oft am Plettenberg, Schafsberg und Lochen herum. Aber die Richtungen Burg Hohenzollern oder Stich sowie Bike Marathon Strecke sind auch super.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Bobbyman



Heute waren wir zB. unterwegs..bobbyman..das nächste Mal einfach mitkommen!


----------



## ede paul (22. September 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> servus ede,
> auf meinem Downhiller hab ich ja auch die muddy marys drauf. schwalbe ist halt übel teuer und wieso teure Reifen aufziehen wenns auch billigere gibt die besser sind.



 alter Schwabe du....


----------



## ede paul (22. September 2010)

kurze Frage: 
kann ich jemand von euch mit ner Autogrammkarte von Jens Voigt, Chris Anker Sorensen und Frank Hoj ne Freude machen? 

Wenn nein landet diese im Altpapier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (22. September 2010)

Ich würd sie gerne nehmen


----------



## syrer (22. September 2010)

Wer sind die ?


----------



## Libtech (23. September 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer sind die ?



Suchmaschine?  Die letzten beiden kannte ich aber auch nicht.  Der eine ist gerne als Solist unterwegs, die anderen könnten in der Boy-Group SaxoBank, ehemals CSC, singen. 

@ bobbyman: Toll, dass du den Weg hierher gefunden hast. 

@ all: Biken am We trotz des nicht ganz tollen Wetters? (Sonntag könnte es einen Tick besser werden). Schließlich müssen 3 von uns ja noch die AlbGold Trophy fahren.


----------



## trappa (23. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Biken am We trotz des nicht ganz tollen Wetters? (Sonntag könnte es einen Tick besser werden). Schließlich müssen 3 von uns ja noch die AlbGold Trophy fahren.



Schlag mal einen Termin vor. So wie es aussieht, könnte ich es einrichten. 
Laut http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004297 wird es ab späten Nachmittag wieder schlechter.

Also wie wäre es mit Sonntag früh, so gegen 11Uhr?


----------



## ede paul (23. September 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Wer sind die ?



das sind Zeitgenossen, die auf so seltsamen Rädern mit komisch verbogenen Lenkern unterwegs sind, mit dem Bremshebel schalten und so....gaaanz seltsam also.....

@nurne: bitte Adresse per PN, dann schick ich dir das zu.

Edit: bin am WE im Allgäu....euch viel Spass!


----------



## Libtech (23. September 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Schlag mal einen Termin vor. So wie es aussieht, könnte ich es einrichten.
> Laut http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004297 wird es ab späten Nachmittag wieder schlechter.
> 
> Also wie wäre es mit Sonntag früh, so gegen 11Uhr?



Sonntag: Von meiner Seite aus passt das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. September 2010)

so... melde mich auch mal wieder 

Wenn ich es einrichten kann besuche ich euch am Sonntag auch mal wieder - muss ja schließlich fit sein nächstes WE


----------



## ede paul (23. September 2010)

der Vollständigkeit halber.....wir auffm Tremalzo..... Schee wars!!!


----------



## nurnethudle (23. September 2010)

@Syrer

Ich denke mitlerweile hast du mitbekommen um was es geht oder ????


----------



## nurnethudle (23. September 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> so... melde mich auch mal wieder
> 
> Wenn ich es einrichten kann besuche ich euch am Sonntag auch mal wieder - muss ja schließlich fit sein nächstes WE


 

Das fährt wohl einer bei der Albgold Trophy ???


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (23. September 2010)

jop


----------



## nurnethudle (25. September 2010)

@all
Habt Ihr erfahrungen mit Rollentrainern fÃ¼r den Winter.
Ich habe bei Rose Versand einen Gesehen, der auch fÃ¼r MTB Stollenreifen geht. 200 â¬.  Immer noch billiger als ne Membercard im Spinningkurs


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (25. September 2010)

Hast du n Link von dem Teil?

Das Problem bei den Stollenreifen dürfte der Lärmpegel sein. Da wirst du dann von nem Schwarm Bienen gejagt 

Ach so: Erfahrungen bisher keine - will aber auch so n Teil kaufen ;-)


----------



## nurnethudle (25. September 2010)

@MaST  http://www.roseversand.de/setangebo...eltdrive.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10172


----------



## nurnethudle (25. September 2010)

Pulsuhr

Wenn jemand vorhat eine Pulsuhr ohne Gurt zu Kaufen, lasst es bleiben, meine ist nach einem Tag defekt gewesen und das Display ist sehr schlecht ablesbar. Ich hatte die Sportline TQR 725 Men.

Jetzt liebäugle ich mit der Polar FT7 oder FT4


----------



## Libtech (25. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> @all
> Habt Ihr erfahrungen mit Rollentrainern für den Winter.
> Ich habe bei Rose Versand einen Gesehen, der auch für MTB Stollenreifen geht. 200 .  Immer noch billiger als ne Membercard im Spinningkurs



Tacx Satori. Mehr braucht man nicht. (<200) Wahlweise einstellbar auf 28" oder 26". 
Hol dir aber den speziellen (Slick) Reifen dazu. Ein ganz abgefahrener MTB Reifen geht auch. Sonst bist du in der Tat Verfolgter eines Bienenschwarms - ganz wie in einem B-Movie aus den 60ern. 

@ ML/Trappa/*Rest*: So wie die Wettervorhersage ist, soll es morgen ja ganz passabel werden. Kein Regen und bis max.12°C. 
Vorschlag: Treffen an der Domäne um 11Uhr? Können dann Teile von dem ASM und TZA Strecke -easy- abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (25. September 2010)

Mal eine Frage:
Was für eine Jacke würdet Ihr mir für die Übergangszeit empfehlen zum Biken.
War bis dato noch mit dem Langarmtrikot gut beraten aber nun ???


----------



## Libtech (25. September 2010)

Der allwissende Thread hilft auch hier gerne weiter (nebst eigener Unterkategorie im Forum).

Klamotten sind so eine Sache .... da jeder ein unterschiedliches Kälteempfinden hat. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.

Die Kombi (Zwiebelprinzip) mit der ich gut bedient bin, und auch bis -15°C (damals in Albgerien) Grad taugt:

1. Funktionsunterhemd (kurz/lang, je nach Temp.) > z.B. X-Bionic
2. Trikot (kurz/lang/innen angerauht, je nach Temp.) > z.B. eines von Gore
3. Winddichte Jacke > z.B. Gore Phantom Jacke (Ärmel abzipbar)


----------



## nurnethudle (25. September 2010)

Es geht halt nix über kompetente Berater


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Tacx Satori. Mehr braucht man nicht. (<200) Wahlweise einstellbar auf 28" oder 26".
> Hol dir aber den speziellen (Slick) Reifen dazu. Ein ganz abgefahrener MTB Reifen geht auch. Sonst bist du in der Tat Verfolgter eines Bienenschwarms - ganz wie in einem B-Movie aus den 60ern.


 
Obwohl so ein Bienenschwarm im Nacken einen auch antreiben kann


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Es würde vielleicht schon Sinn machen sich für den Winter ein Hinterrad zuzulegen für den Rollentrainer. Aber das ist ja sehr teuer. Wenn ich richtig liege , bräuchte ich :
1x Felge
1x Schlauch
1x Mantel
1x Kassette Shimano 11-32
hm ob sich das rentiert.
1


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Es würde vielleicht schon Sinn machen sich für den Winter ein Hinterrad zuzulegen für den Rollentrainer. Aber das ist ja sehr teuer. Wenn ich richtig liege , bräuchte ich :
> 1x Felge
> 1x Schlauch
> 1x Mantel
> ...


 
Ok habe jetzt mal ebay bemüht und folgendes gefunden
http://cgi.ebay.de/Laufrad-MTB-26-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d2b3b2fc2

Da müsste ich nur die Bremsscheibe umbauen. (Die habe ich nämlich total vergessen)
Und nen anderen Mantel drauf.


----------



## Libtech (26. September 2010)

@ nurne: Du bist ja mit Enthusiasmus dabei. 
Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aurus---Mach-2-0mm-Laufrad---Laufradsatz.html

Das Hinterrad (ohne Kassette, Felgenband, Disc, Mantel, Schlauch) kostet 54 Euro. Besser=teurer geht immer. Und für die Rolle tut es das allemal. _Justmy2cents._ Rechne einfach mal hoch, was es dich dann komplett kosten würde im Vergleich zum ebay Angebot. Wobei du natürlich die Deore Nabe/verbaute Felge nicht mit der von DT Swiss vergleichen kannst ....

Edit: _Mal sehen, ob nachher einer um 11 Uhr zur Domäne kommt und fahren will .... _


----------



## trappa (26. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ ML/Trappa/*Rest*: So wie die Wettervorhersage ist, soll es morgen ja ganz passabel werden. Kein Regen und bis max.12°C.
> Vorschlag: Treffen an der Domäne um 11Uhr? Können dann Teile von dem ASM und TZA Strecke -easy- abfahren.



Guten Morgen, habe gersten nicht mehr reingeschaut. 
ja, Domäne sieht gut aus. Versuche um 11 an der Domäne zu sein. Bitte nicht warten, wernn es nicht klappt. Aber ich denke schon.

Bis dann


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ nurne: Du bist ja mit Enthusiasmus dabei.
> Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3870_Deore-Disc-6-Loch---Taurus---Mach-2-0mm-Laufrad---Laufradsatz.html


 
Habe mal geschaut, ok 20 Tage Lieferzeit  Alo rechne ich mal Felge 54 Euronen + Kassette Deore ca 19,95 + Reifen 8,50 + Schlauch habe ich und Bremsscheibe habe ich auch. Also UHU also unter Hundert.
Kann mir evtl jemand beim zusammenbasteln helfen ???

Ich mache aber das Bike nicht kaputt auf der Rolle ??
Das ist der Reifen http://cgi.ebay.de/Reifen-26-x-1-95...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5adc55b363


Alternativ wäre da auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Johson Spinningbike zu erwerben. Dann muss man nicht immer hin und her bauen wenn man im Winter doch fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syrer (26. September 2010)

Servus Hudler,
wenn du ein bischen geduldig bist und bei ebay die Spinning bikes beobachtest kannste schon ein SchnÃ¤pchen machen. Hab mein Spinning bike der Marke Bodybike fÃ¼r 50 â¬ ersteigert Neupreis lag mal bei 1200 â¬. Musst nur schauen das es ein Riemenantrieb hat die sind nÃ¤mlich sehr leise. Wenn du nur ein bike hast ist es ziemlich stressig immer umzubauen und zu putzen hÃ¶chstens du fÃ¤hrst im Keller.

Mal was anderes. Ich wÃ¼rde nÃ¤chsten Freitag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine Nightride Shuttletour bei mir in Pfullingen anbieten. Start wÃ¤re 19 Uhr bei mir. Es sind noch 2 PlÃ¤tze frei. Also wer Bock und ne gscheite Lampe hat sollte sich melden.Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Hy Syrer
Bin schon am suchen bei ebay


----------



## dangerousD (26. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> @all
> Habt Ihr erfahrungen mit Rollentrainern für den Winter.
> Ich habe bei Rose Versand einen Gesehen, der auch für MTB Stollenreifen geht. 200 .  Immer noch billiger als ne Membercard im Spinningkurs



Für 200 bekommst Du auch schon vernünftige Klamotten für den Winter... und frische Luft ist ohnehin besser


----------



## Libtech (26. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Ich mache aber das Bike nicht kaputt auf der Rolle ??



*?????*
Sei beruhigt, dein Rad hält das aus.  Im Gelände bricht es ja auch nicht unter dir zusammen. Bei einem sub1000Gr. Carbon-RR-Rahmen und einem Antritt wie bei Mark Cavendish, dazu Wiegetritt, hätte ich Bedenken.
PS: Deine separate Bremsscheibe hat den gleichen Durchmesser, wie deine am Rad?

Der DD hat geschrieben, was ich heute morgen dachte: Geh' lieber raus mit deinem Radl und fahr. Macht mehr Spaß. 

Syrer: Danke für das Angebot. Mal sehen was mein Knie bis dahin macht. Die TZA hinterließ doch ihre Spuren. Evtl. muss die AlbGold Trophy nächstes We ins Wasser fallen. 

Frische (6°C auf dem Raichberg) aber schöne Runde (2:03h) heute mit dem Trappa. 

@all: Guten Start in die Woche.


----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Der DD hat geschrieben, was ich heute morgen dachte: Geh' lieber raus mit deinem Radl und fahr. Macht mehr Spaß.


 
Ja wenn ich denn endlich mal ne passenden Jache in 3XL finde die bezahlbar ist. Ich hasse das wenn die Kleidung so eng sitzt.


----------



## Libtech (26. September 2010)

z.B. Stadler (Dynamics) oder Decathlon z.B. diese hier: http://de.decathlon.com/warme-radbe...g-jacke-7-verstarkt-id_MAN_11609_8110208.html oder http://de.decathlon.com/warme-radbe...dung-jacke-5-2-in-1-id_MAN_11609_8152638.html Stöber einfach mal rum. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (26. September 2010)

Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft nächstes Jahr bei der Tour de Ländle von SWR 4 mitzufahren .
Hat irgendjemand Lust mitzumachen ???
Daten sind noch nicht raus. Wollte nur mal antasten.


----------



## rcyeti (27. September 2010)

@Syrer: Shutteltour? Die war letztes mal wirklich toll.  Leider ist mein Fuss noch nicht ganz belastbar. Nächstes mal gerne.

@Nurnethudle


nurnethudle schrieb:


> Pulsuhr
> 
> Wenn jemand vorhat eine Pulsuhr ohne Gurt zu Kaufen, lasst es bleiben, meine ist nach einem Tag defekt gewesen und das Display ist sehr schlecht ablesbar. Ich hatte die Sportline TQR 725 Men.
> 
> Jetzt liebäugle ich mit der Polar FT7 oder FT4



Hab den Vorgänger der FT7, die F7 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Meiner Meinung nach ist der grösste Vorteil von Polar der Brustgurt, die sind viel angenehmer als die harten Kunststoffteilen die bei einigen anderen Modelen angeboten werden.

Gruss,
Ramon


----------



## ede paul (27. September 2010)

@syrer: keine Frage, bin am Start!!!
Edit: fsbelsen ist auch dabei!!!

@dd:  verfolge genau diese Taktik. Meine Rolle fährt nur noch mein Mädel. Sie wollte jedoch auch lieber raus diesen Winter. 

Ich frag mal nach vllt. geb ich meine ja günstig her......

@yeti: komm lass knacken, wenigstens eine gemeinsame Abfahrt in AS sollten wir doch noch packen dieses Jahr....von anderen Dingen will ich gar nicht reden.... In diesem Sinne schnelle und gute Besserung....!!

@hudler: schickst du mir noch deine Anschrift wg. der Autogrammkarte....???
Edit2: hab grad deine Mail entdeckt....Karte kommt!


----------



## nurnethudle (27. September 2010)

rcyeti schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die FT7 bestellt, bin ja  mal gespannt wenn sie kommt


----------



## nurnethudle (27. September 2010)

Also ich habe ja jetzt nen guten Tipp bekommen für Winterkleidung und habe gleich mal eine Bestellung getätigt. Bin gespannt auf die Qualität. Also keine Rolle kein Spinning Bike nein MTB fahren und meinen Crosstrainer benutzen


----------



## dangerousD (27. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja jetzt nen guten Tipp bekommen für Winterkleidung und habe gleich mal eine Bestellung getätigt. Bin gespannt auf die Qualität. Also keine Rolle kein Spinning Bike nein MTB fahren und meinen Crosstrainer benutzen



Glückwunsch! Richtige Entscheidung... 

Das Problem beim Rollentrainer: irgendwann (ziemlich schnell) läßt die Motivation nach, weil es einfach langweilig ist... und dann steht das Ding nur noch in der Ecke. Im Wald wird's nicht langweilig - schon gar nicht im Winter.

Apropos Spaß im Wald: 

@syrer: Samstag fahre ich nach Todtnau - auch Bock? Dann kannst Du Dir die Shuttle-Action am Freitag sparen  Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen...


----------



## ede paul (28. September 2010)

@dd: Mist, wär gern mitgekommen, muss allerdings nen Kollegen verheiraten...


----------



## nurnethudle (28. September 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @syrer: Samstag fahre ich nach Todtnau - auch Bock? Dann kannst Du Dir die Shuttle-Action am Freitag sparen  Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen...


 
Hoffentlich fährst du dann auch die Rollercoster Rodelbahn neben der Down Hill strecke. Die ist so schön. eigentlich wollte ich g... schreiben


----------



## ede paul (28. September 2010)

Der DH in Todtnau ist Rollercoaster genug....probiers mal aus...


----------



## syrer (28. September 2010)

@ DD
oh man, hab am Samstag schon zwei Termine da mein Vater gerade im Urlaub ist und ich nun den Laden schmeißen muß. Tja so ist das halt.
Ich und ede haben aber mal den Sonntag in Albstadt ins Auge gefasst komm doch einfach da noch vorbei. 2 Tage downhillen dürfte doch für dich kein Problem sein.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (28. September 2010)

wie seit ihr alle selbstständig ??


----------



## Libtech (28. September 2010)

Ich hole mir jetzt ein Bier&Chips ...


----------



## dangerousD (28. September 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Ich und ede haben aber mal den Sonntag in Albstadt ins Auge gefasst komm doch einfach da noch vorbei. 2 Tage downhillen dürfte doch für dich kein Problem sein.
> 
> bis denne



Für mich nicht, für meine bessere Hälfte schon  Ein Tag muß reichen...

...und Rollercoaster kommt nicht in die Tüte. Erstens zu teuer, zweitens zu voll, drittens will ich dem guten Mann nicht mehr Geld in den Allerwertesten schieben, als erforderlich. Der hat genug davon, und eine Aversion gegen Biker noch dazu 

Ach ja, last but not least: gegen Deutschlands schnellste und nach einhelliger Meinung beste DH-Strecke kommt dieses Stahldingens nicht an


----------



## syrer (28. September 2010)

So is es


----------



## ede paul (29. September 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ...und Rollercoaster kommt nicht in die Tüte. Erstens zu teuer, zweitens zu voll, drittens will ich dem guten Mann nicht mehr Geld in den Allerwertesten schieben, als erforderlich. Der hat genug davon, und eine Aversion gegen Biker noch dazu
> 
> Ach ja, last but not least: gegen Deutschlands schnellste und nach einhelliger Meinung beste DH-Strecke kommt dieses Stahldingens nicht an


----------



## ede paul (30. September 2010)

Sonntag solls super werden, wer kommt mit nach AS die neuen Bauwerke bestauenen und einspringen......


----------



## Libtech (30. September 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Sonntag solls super werden, wer kommt mit nach AS die neuen Bauwerke bestauenen und einspringen......



Am Sonntag geht's zum "Schnellfahren" und Nudelessen nach Münsingen. 

Ein ander Mal gerne AS. Schönes Bild/gute Stimmung. (Freue mich schon auf den Winter in AS mit dem Board )


----------



## syrer (30. September 2010)

Ich bin dabei is doch klar


----------



## nurnethudle (30. September 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Karte. Sie ist wirklich sehr schön und steht im Wohnzimmerschrank.
> 
> Mercie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. September 2010)

fällt die X-Challenge in Albstadt jetzt flach?
Dachte, dass es dieses WE dort ein Rennen gibt??


----------



## syrer (30. September 2010)

Nee das Rennen wurde auf nächstes Jahr verschoben wegen dem Brückenbau.Da ist diesen Sonntag ne Einweihungsparty wo der Bürgermeister sich mit dem Downhillrad den Hang runter stürzt


----------



## nurnethudle (30. September 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> fällt die X-Challenge in Albstadt jetzt flach?
> Dachte, dass es dieses WE dort ein Rennen gibt??


 
Mir ist nur bekannt, das es am Sonntag die Alb Gold Trophy gibt


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (30. September 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Mir ist nur bekannt, das es am Sonntag die Alb Gold Trophy gibt



Wäre ja auch ein Downhill-Rennen gewesen, bei dem einer mit dem CC Bike hochfährt, oben abklatscht und sich der andere dann mit Downhiller runterstürzt. Also was für Gelegenheitsbiker und nicht so Marathonprofis wie unsereiner *hüstel*


----------



## Libtech (1. Oktober 2010)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Marathonprofis wie unsereiner *hüstel*



Im Gegensatz zu den wirklichen Profis haben wir wenigstens Spaß an der Freude.  A bisserl mehr Trääning würde uns aber gut tun ... 

Bis Sonntag 
Das werden wir schon machen

@ all: Ein gemeinsamer Besuch beim DD im Schönbuch steht ja immer noch aus .... und da war doch auch noch was (Syrer's Vorschlag) bzgl Forumsausfahrt vor dem Winter?      15-17 Okt.?

Edit: Morgen 14Uhr an der Domäne. Trappa kommt auch. Geplant: Lockere Runde mit einem neuen, leckeren Trail.


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Ein gemeinsamer Besuch beim DD im Schönbuch steht ja immer noch aus .... und da war doch auch noch was (Syrer's Vorschlag) bzgl Forumsausfahrt vor dem Winter?      15-17 Okt.?



Da bin ich dabei 

AAABER: bei mir geht es nur am Sonntag, 17.10. Ab 14:00 Uhr würde ich mich als Guide anbieten. Wetter ist mir prinzipiell egal, es sollte halt nur nicht aus Kübeln schütten. Je größer die Truppe, desto lustiger - es sind genug Trails für alle da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (1. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Ein gemeinsamer Besuch beim DD im Schönbuch steht ja immer noch aus .... und da war doch auch noch was (Syrer's Vorschlag) bzgl Forumsausfahrt vor dem Winter?      15-17 Okt.?
> 
> Edit: Morgen 14Uhr an der Domäne. Trappa kommt auch. Geplant: Lockere Runde mit einem neuen, leckeren Trail.



Alles klar, Sa, 14Uhr an der Domäne.

Auch die Ausfahrt im Schönbuch würde ich gerne mitnehmen. Leider bin ich an dem WE verhindert. Könnt ihr das um eine Woche schieben?


----------



## BHMDK (1. Oktober 2010)

Hi allerseits.
Würde die Forums- Ausfahrt auch gerne mitnehmen, aber 15.-17. geht bei mir ebenfalls nicht..... Eine Woche später wäare okay - vielleicht gibt es ja genug Stimmen für einen anderen Termin 

Was habt ihr Euch denn für die morgige Tour so vorgestellt; wieviele Stunden, meine ich?? Evtl klinke ich mich ein.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## dangerousD (1. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin da flexibel... 23. oder 24.10. ginge auch. Ist ja noch ein bißchen Zeit zum Entscheiden...


----------



## Viol.a (2. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Ein gemeinsamer Besuch beim DD im Schönbuch steht ja immer noch aus .... und da war doch auch noch was (Syrer's Vorschlag) bzgl Forumsausfahrt vor dem Winter?      15-17 Okt.?



@all: N´Abend die Herren Wäre für den Vorschlag (15.-17.10.) von Libi für ´ne gemeinsame Forumausfahrt, wenn ich mich einbringen darf?! WEIL...ich ja jedes 2.We.arbeiten muß und DAS genau mein FREIES wäre

@dd: Fährst Du mit mir vorher dann nochmal, damit ich wieder etwas Schönbuch sicherer werde?? Das wollten wir ja eh mal wieder machen Bitte, bitte...*schiel rüber*

@Jokele, syrer: Euch viel Spaß in AS! Bleibt heil hört Ihr??!!


----------



## Libtech (2. Oktober 2010)

@ bhmdk: Schau mal hier: http://connect.garmin.com/page/acti...y.xhtml:userSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=1220824 Schade, dass du nicht da warst. War ein gemütliches Aufwärmen für morgen.

@ all: Dann 29-30.? Oder wer kann da nicht?  Aber man kann ja auch 2x fahren - schadet der Kondition und dem Spaß bestimmt nicht 

Edith meinte gerade, dass die wirklich guten Sachen aber nie und nimmer "öffentlich" als gpx oder sonstiges Format gemacht werden. 
Dir viel Spaß beim Abfahren morgen, nurne. Pass aber bei den Spitzkehren auf ...


----------



## nurnethudle (2. Oktober 2010)

Hy cool, habe mir mal die Route klabautert  werde sie morgen mal abfahren )


----------



## nurnethudle (3. Oktober 2010)

Da habe ich noch was für Kurzentschlossenen gefunden.
http://www.burgrace.de/anmeldung.html


----------



## ede paul (3. Oktober 2010)

@hudler: gern geschehen!!! Freut mich dass es geklappt hat.

@viola: alles heile! Allerdings ein wenig gefrustet, heut liefs mal so gar nicht......Schlonz..... Ich kann nicht Radfahren  

@dd: bin prinzipiell dabei......Wetter kucken, Leute kucken, ein zwei Tage vorher entscheiden. 

@all: falls das nicht hin haut, können wir ja auch ne Forums Einkehr in der alten Säge machen. War doch nett das letzte mal....


so und um 21 Uhr schön Rampage auf Pinkbike kucken....


----------



## trappa (3. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend alle,
und herzlichen Glückwunsch denen, die die Albgold Trophy bestrittten haben.
Besonderes natürlich_ Libtech _und _Viol.a_. (hier rnicht die Reihenfolge: Ladies first, sondern nach Zeit).

Bis zur nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

@Viol.a: Hast Du die Ratschläge befolgt? Die Zeit ist sehr gut.


----------



## trappa (3. Oktober 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Hy cool, habe mir mal die Route klabautert  werde sie morgen mal abfahren )



Na, bist Du nun mal gefahren, oder wartest Du immer noch auf die richtige Ausrüstung (Kleidung); Am Wetter kann es heute ja nicht gelegen haben. Da hätte man auch ohne fahren können.

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal, dass Du bei uns mitfährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @dd: Fährst Du mit mir vorher dann nochmal, damit ich wieder etwas Schönbuch sicherer werde?? Das wollten wir ja eh mal wieder machen Bitte, bitte...*schiel rüber*



Wie wäre es mit kommendem Mittwoch, 06.10.2010, Abfahrt 16:00 bei mir?

@all:
Der Schönbuch ist ganzjährig geöffnet - wir finden also noch einen Termin für die gemeinsame Ausfahrt  Ggf. wird es halt schlammig - also nicht wundern, wenn der Antrieb knirscht (gell, libtech?  )


----------



## Libtech (4. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> schlammig - also nicht wundern, wenn der Antrieb knirscht



Stimmt, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen.  

Ja, im Schönbuch kann man es dreckig treiben ... >  Siehe letztes Mal:





@ trappa: Fahrer der Herzen war dennoch *MasterLenin*, der es sich am Sonntag nicht nehmen ließ, trotz geprellter Hüfte aufs Rad zu steigen und 30Km durchgehalten hat.


----------



## KralleHB (4. Oktober 2010)

@dd und Viol.a: Ich könnte am Mittwoch auch. Ihr habt den Schönbuch ja so hoch gelobt. Solange das Wetter noch gut ist, sollte man die Chance nutzen. Die Forumsausfahrt zieht sich ja noch ein bisschen hin. Vielleicht kommt der trappa noch dazu?

Ich kann wahrscheinlich um 14.00 Uhr bei mir weg, falls es klappt?!


----------



## Viol.a (4. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch denen, die die Albgold Trophy bestrittten haben.
> Besonderes natürlich_ Libtech _und _Viol.a_. (hier rnicht die Reihenfolge: Ladies first, sondern nach Zeit).
> 
> @Viol.a: Hast Du die Ratschläge befolgt? Die Zeit ist sehr gut.



@trappa: Danke Dir! Libi war auf und davon, Lenin und ich haben´s erstmal ruhig angehen lassen und uns aus dem Getümel getümmelt 
Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gibt´s dann den Rest zu berichten



Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Fahrer der Herzen war dennoch *MasterLenin*, der es sich am Sonntag nicht nehmen ließ, trotz geprellter Hüfte aufs Rad zu steigen und 30Km durchgehalten hat.



Aber hallo!!! 
Neben den *heiligen 3 Königen*, jibbet und herrschet nu auch noch die *3 Musketiere*



dangerousD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit kommendem Mittwoch, 06.10.2010, Abfahrt 16:00 bei mir?


 
@dd: Ich hasse Schichtdienst..hab Mi.leider Spätdienst
 Werde morgen mal schauen, aber Do.oder Fr., entweder oder, ist ein Frühdienst dabei. Wie sieht´s da aus? Uhrzeit?

@all: ..und überhaupt, will wer vom "Rest" mit? Oder laßt ihr mich mit dem "Gefährlichen" ganz alleine in den Wald?


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> @dd und Viol.a: Ich könnte am Mittwoch auch. Ihr habt den Schönbuch ja so hoch gelobt. Solange das Wetter noch gut ist, sollte man die Chance nutzen. Die Forumsausfahrt zieht sich ja noch ein bisschen hin. Vielleicht kommt der trappa noch dazu?
> 
> Ich kann wahrscheinlich um 14.00 Uhr bei mir weg, falls es klappt?!



Anreise per Auto oder per Rad? Letzteres solltest Du nur tun, wenn Du richtig fit bist... die Trails hier sind konditionell  herausfordernd. Start & Ziel der Runde wäre in Herrenberg-Kayh, alternativ Mönchberg...


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @dd: Ich hasse Schichtdienst..hab Mi.leider Spätdienst
> Werde morgen mal schauen, aber Do.oder Fr., entweder oder, ist ein Frühdienst dabei. Wie sieht´s da aus? Uhrzeit?



Öhhhh.... Freitag? Auch wieder 16:00 - gefährliche Menschen müssen halt auch noch arbeiten


----------



## Viol.a (4. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Öhhhh.... Freitag? Auch wieder 16:00 - gefährliche Menschen müssen halt auch noch arbeiten



@"der Gefährliche": Violas´ wohl auch 
Wenn ich Frühdienst habe ist 16Uhr ja prinzipiell prima!! Muß halt schauen welcher der zwei Tage paßt...ookaaay??

@kralleHB: Du sagtest, Du kannst auch spontan? 
Vorschlag: kommt was zustande, kommste einfach zu mir+wir fahren die letzten km zusammen?!

@dd: Edith sagt, Viola ist heute etwas verpeilt..sorry!


----------



## dangerousD (4. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @"der Gefährliche": Violas´ wohl auch
> Wenn ich Frühdienst habe ist 16Uhr ja prinzipiell prima!! Muß halt schauen welcher der zwei Tage paßt...ookaaay?? Do. o.Fr. ist dann wurscht?
> 
> @kralleHB: Du sagtest, Du kannst auch spontan?
> Vorschlag: kommt was zustande, kommste einfach zu mir+wir fahren die letzten km zusammen?!



Ich schreib's nochmal: öhhhhh... FREITAG


----------



## KralleHB (4. Oktober 2010)

@dd und Viol.a: Freitag ist ok! Da kommt meine Schwiegermutter zu Besuch. Anreise dann mit dem Auto zu Viol.a und den Rest per Rad. Das Wetter soll ja dann auch noch gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (4. Oktober 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> @dd und Viol.a: Freitag ist ok!... Anreise dann mit dem Auto zu Viol.a und den Rest per Rad...



Moment, moment..ich muß doch erstmal schauen, wie ich am Freitag arbeiten muß!!
Hatte ich erwähnt, wie ich Schichtdienst hasse..hätte ich mal was ordentliches gelernt!

Melde mich morgen! Dann können sich die Anderen auch noch überlegen mit zu kommen..
Nur..von mir mit´m MTB zum dd..hmm, besser mit ein paar Pferdestärken mehr.."monsieur" wird uns ganz schön einheizen, vermute ich


----------



## Libtech (4. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Öhhhh.... Freitag? Auch wieder 16:00 - gefährliche Menschen müssen halt auch noch arbeiten



Ich muss bis 18 Uhr ran - ausnahmsweise. Sonst ja nur bis 10 Uhr. 
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## trappa (5. Oktober 2010)

Termine ausmachen ist halt immer wieder lustig. Das klappt nur in ganz wenigen Fällen.

*@KralleHB:* Ich kann  morgen auch, Mittwoch ab 14 Uhr. 
Freitag wäre auch i.O. 
Die Anfahrt nach Kayh wäre durchaus im Duo denkbar. Treffen wir uns am Friedhof in Thanheim?

*@dangerousD:* Welcher Termin gilt? Mittwoch oder Freitag?

*@Viol.a:* Wäre schön, wenn es bei Dir klappen könnte.

Also lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## KralleHB (5. Oktober 2010)

@trappa + dangerousD: Von mir aus auch morgen (Mittwoch) um 16.00Uhr im Schönbuch, würde dann zum Friedhof Thanheim kommen, ansonsten (@trappa) könnten wir ab 15.00 Uhr eine Tour um die Burg fahren (notfalls kurz per PM klären).

Natürlich ist davon die Tour am Freitag nicht abhängig. Radfahren hält wohl gesund - habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Und frische Luft schadet wohl auch nur in der Nähe von Atomkraftwerken!!!


----------



## sissi74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

bin Morgen in der Gegend Pfullingen/Reutlingen und suche noch ne gute Tour (GPS Daten), kann mir einer was empfehlen bzw. könnte ich wo mitfahren? bin mit meinem Termin so gegen 16 Uhr fertig.
Bin Endurolastig, kann aber auch gerne ein paar Meter 1000 hochdrücken wenn es danach gut runter geht.

Gruß Sissi


----------



## Viol.a (5. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> *@Viol.a:* Wäre schön, wenn es bei Dir klappen könnte.
> 
> Also lassen wir uns überraschen.



Überraaaschung..sowohl Mi.als auch Fr. habe ich Spätdienst..also klappt´s für mich an keinem der beiden Tage

Wenn ich´s heute noch in´s "andere Training" schaffe, werde ich wohl Do. Nachmittag/Abend fahren gehen. Jemand Interesse??..*@dd*: ja, ich weiß "Öhhhhh...Freitag"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurnethudle (5. Oktober 2010)

Fals jemand von Euch für sein Handy eine GPS Software sucht kann ich Euch Orux Maps empfehlen. Ich habe Sie jetzt ohne Probleme des öfteren genutzt.


----------



## syrer (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Leute aber unter der Woche muß ich arbeiten und hab keine Zeit mitten am Tag biken zu gehn aber euch viel Spass dabei.

@ sissi: schau mal im Reutlinger Forum ob da was geht. Die abwärtstrails sind aber noch übelst rutschig und meiner Meinung nach absturzgefährdet, viel Spass


----------



## nurnethudle (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde morgen gegen 17 uhr mit meinem Ghostbuster ne Runde drehen.


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> @trappa + dangerousD: Von mir aus auch morgen (Mittwoch) um 16.00Uhr im Schönbuch, würde dann zum Friedhof Thanheim kommen, ansonsten (@trappa) könnten wir ab 15.00 Uhr eine Tour um die Burg fahren (notfalls kurz per PM klären).
> 
> Natürlich ist davon die Tour am Freitag nicht abhängig. Radfahren hält wohl gesund - habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Und frische Luft schadet wohl auch nur in der Nähe von Atomkraftwerken!!!



@kralle & trappa:
Wenn ihr unbedingt mit dem Rad anreisen wollt, kann ich Euch wohl nicht aufhalten  Also von mir aus steht morgen, Mittwoch, 16:00. Genauen Startort gibt es per PN. 

@viola:
Freitag also spät... und Samstag? Vormittags hätte ich noch ein bißchen Zeit...


----------



## trappa (5. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @kralle & trappa:
> Wenn ihr unbedingt mit dem Rad anreisen wollt, kann ich Euch wohl nicht aufhalten  Also von mir aus steht morgen, Mittwoch, 16:00. Genauen Startort gibt es per PN.
> 
> @viola:
> Freitag also spät... und Samstag? Vormittags hätte ich noch ein bißchen Zeit...



Logisch reisen wir mit dem Rad an - oder wie hast Du Dir vorgestellt, wie wir die Trails fahren? Allerdings schränke ich ein, dass wir bis zum Treffpunkt eventuell doch die Erfindung des Rudolf Diesel in Anspruch nehmen.
Gruß bis morgen


----------



## dangerousD (5. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Logisch reisen wir mit dem Rad an - oder wie hast Du Dir vorgestellt, wie wir die Trails fahren? Allerdings schränke ich ein, dass wir bis zum Treffpunkt eventuell doch die Erfindung des Rudolf Diesel in Anspruch nehmen.
> Gruß bis morgen



Dammich... der hätte von mir sein können  Wird wohl lustig morgen


----------



## jackob (6. Oktober 2010)

Fährt hier am Samstag jemand den Wasgau MTB Marathon mit? (Kein Rennen, aber viele Singletrails durch den Pfälzerwald)
Wir (2 + 2 unentschlossene) werden am Samstag wohl die 105km Strecke fahren. Falls jemand lust hat, könnt man sich ja vorher mal kurzschließen...


----------



## jackob (6. Oktober 2010)

@Sissi

falls du nichts findest: Oben am Albtrauf gibt´s den Hauptwanderweg 1 (rotes Dreieck). Den kannst du entlang fahren, da sind immer wieder schöne Trails dabei und hin und wieder locken da auch schöne Abfahrten.

Die GPS Daten dazu findest du z.B. bei www.gps-tour.info


----------



## Viol.a (6. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @viola:
> Freitag also spät... und Samstag? Vormittags hätte ich noch ein bißchen Zeit...



@dd: Sa. geh ich für zwei Nächte in die Nachtschicht Werde allenfalls was Kurzes gegen nachmittags machen. 
Dann..nächste Woche?? 



dangerousD schrieb:


> Dammich... der hätte von mir sein können  Wird wohl lustig morgen


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2010)

@viola
Wie gehabt - schau'n mer mal, dann seh'n wir schon!

@all
Meine Pläne für Samstag haben sich kurzfristig geändert, ich bekomme mehr Zeit und nutze diese, um nochmal nach Todtnau zu fahren. Falls es also Interessenten gibt, einfach melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fsbelsen (6. Oktober 2010)

@Sissi

Ich hab GPS Daten von einer "Endurotour" 
 in Glems (bei Metzingen); allerdings, ist alles sehr glitschig gerade.

Bei Interesse bitte Mailadresse per PN


----------



## dangerousD (6. Oktober 2010)

@trappa und kralleHB

War echt eine schöne Runde heute... super Wetter, super Leute, super Schlamm  - was will man mehr? Es war mir eine Ehre... gern wieder! 

Hier noch ein Teil des Panoramas:




@kralleHB
Schick' mir bitte mal Deine Email-Adresse, dann gibt es alle 3 Teile des Panorama-Puzzles


----------



## trappa (6. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @trappa und kralleHB
> 
> War echt eine schöne Runde heute... super Wetter, super Leute, super Schlamm  - was will man mehr? Es war mir eine Ehre... gern wieder!



Hey DD,
das war eine super tolle Runde. Es hat - trotz des Schlammes (oder gerade wegen des?) - richtig Laune gemacht. Der Schönbuch ist sehr abwechslungsreich.
Das wird wiederholt - versprochen.


----------



## trappa (6. Oktober 2010)

nurnethudle schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen gegen 17 uhr mit meinem Ghostbuster ne Runde drehen.



Und? Hast Du?
Wie war es?


----------



## Orangesnsaft (7. Oktober 2010)

Wanted! 

Wer fährt den da mit seinem Cube (Fritzz?) in Bisingen auf der Hauptstraße manchmal richtung Hundsrück,Stich?
Der zweite Fahrer hat meistens ein rotes Trikot an.


----------



## trappa (8. Oktober 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Wanted!
> 
> Wer fährt den da mit seinem Cube (Fritzz?) in Bisingen auf der Hauptstraße manchmal richtung Hundsrück,Stich?
> Der zweite Fahrer hat meistens ein rotes Trikot an.



Hey O-Saft, falls Du jetzt gleich jemanden mit einem Focus Raven Pro die Hauptstrasse entlangfahren siehts. Das bin ich.
Ich fahre wahrscheinlich zum Hundsrücken.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich nicht, weil ich an der "Unteren Koppenhalde" wohne.
Aber ein Biker Kumpel wohnt dort.

Ich würd gern noch paar gute Hometrails mit schönen Anliegern und Kicker kennengelernt.


----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Und? Hast Du?
> Wie war es?



Hat sich wohl verfahren... oder fährt immer noch?


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich chill gern bei Zimmern unterm Zollern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (8. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Hat sich wohl verfahren... oder fährt immer noch?



Hey DD, auf diese Art der Gegenfragen scheint er nicht vorbereitet zu sein.

Ich war gerade auf dem Hundsrück. Schön am Trauf entlang. Das würd Dir sehr wahrscheinlich auch gefallen.

Dir ein schönes, entspanntes Wochenende


----------



## trappa (8. Oktober 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Ich nicht, weil ich an der "Unteren Koppenhalde" wohne.
> Aber ein Biker Kumpel wohnt dort.
> 
> Ich würd gern noch paar gute Hometrails mit schönen Anliegern und Kicker kennengelernt.



Das kommt bei mir etwas wirr an. Was willst Du denn sagen?


----------



## ede paul (8. Oktober 2010)

.....ist morgen vllt. jemand im Park in AS? Hab mal vor Mittags hoch zu fahren.

@Libi: wie wärs mal wieder das gute Nicolai auszuführen?

@dd: Todtanu reicht mir morgen leider nicht. Vllt. starte ich am So. durch. War dieses Jahr noch gar nicht dort, unglaublich


----------



## KralleHB (8. Oktober 2010)

Man sollte nicht übers Fahren reden, sondern es tun. Nachdem ich heute meine Tour mit trappa absagen musste, da ich meine Schwiegermutter abholen musste, fällt mir jetzt schon die Decke auf den Kopf. Nachdem ich heute schon Winterreifen draufgezogen habe und sämtliche unnütze Sachen erledigt habe, muss ich am WE definitiv raus. Also, wie sieht es mit einer Tour aus? Wer hat Lust und Zeit. Der Schönbuch am Mittwoch war ja der Hammer. Vielleicht kommen ja mal mehr als 3 Personen zusammen.


----------



## Libtech (8. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Das kommt bei mir etwas wirr an. Was willst Du denn sagen?



Ich kann es dir sagen:

Er konnte dich nicht sehen, da er nicht an der Hauptstraße wohnt, sondern an der Unteren Koppelhalde.
Dafür wohnt aber ein Kumpel von ihm an der Hauptstraße, der dich hätte sehen können.
Außerdem möchte er neue Trails in der näheren Umgebung kennenlernen, die Anlieger und Kicker beinhalten.

@ o-saft: Einfach mal mitfahren! 

@ ede: Morgen, am Samstag, werde ich radln. Kann aber nicht genau sagen wann. 
Für Sonntag steht mein Plan auch noch nicht. Zur Wahl steht ein -darf ich das sagen?- Cyclocross Rennen in Mannheim. Muss aber abwarten, ob der LRS bis morgen eintrifft oder nicht. 
Falls nicht, steht einer _Ausfahrt am Sonntag_ Nachmittag nichts im Weg. Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar "Mitreiter"?

Ansonsten erst wieder nächstes Wochenende. 
Oder NightRides von Mittwoch-Sonntag. (Freitags und samstags ist die Burg immer fantastisch beleuchtet ....)

@ dd: Viel Spaß in Todtnau! 

Edith und ich wünschen dem Syrer auch gute Besserung! Forumsausfahrt dann kurz vor dem Winter ... ?


----------



## syrer (8. Oktober 2010)

Servus ede,
meine Saison ist für dieses Jahr vorbei da mein Fuß wieder angeschwollen ist und ich massive Bewegungseinschränkungen hab.Geh nächste Woche erst mal wieder zu meinem Sportorthopäden mal schauen was raus kommt.
Sonst allen viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (8. Oktober 2010)

@syrer

Pechvogel... ich fahre morgen eine Runde für Dich mit! 

@all

Mal sehen, was der Sonntag hergibt. Vielleicht wird es ja doch nochmal eine Runde hier im Schönbuch? Nachmittags dann...


----------



## Viol.a (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, wir haben hier einen Semiprofi unter uns 

@all: Sonntag?? LEUTE..bitte nicht schon wieder, wenn ich Nachtschicht habe!!! 

Das macht mich traurig...



Libtech schrieb:


> Ansonsten erst wieder nächstes Wochenende.
> Oder NightRides von Mittwoch-Sonntag. (Freitags und samstags ist die Burg immer fantastisch beleuchtet ....)



Das klingt schon besser  Außerdem möchte ich nochmals auf edes´Vorschlag der "Säge" hinweisen..war doch nett! Also wiederholen..Vorschläge?

@syrer: Ohje..gute Besserung!!


----------



## trappa (9. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir sagen:
> 
> Er konnte dich nicht sehen, da er nicht an der Hauptstraße wohnt, sondern an der Unteren Koppelhalde.
> Dafür wohnt aber ein Kumpel von ihm an der Hauptstraße, der dich hätte sehen können.
> ...



Hey Liby, vielen Dank für die Übersetzung. Jetzt sehe ich klar. Aber da muss man erst mal drauf kommen.

Für heute geht bei mir auch nichts, morgen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Kündigt einfach hier im Faden an. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja was zusammen.

*@syrer*: Dir gute Besserung. Ich hoffe Du kannst bald wieder bescherdefrei fahren.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir sagen:
> 
> 
> @ o-saft: Einfach mal mitfahren!



Danke ^^

Jop gerne.
Können ja mal am Zollern ne Runde drehen.
Einfach mal per PM anschreiben, wenn Ihr fahrt. (Ich bin da immer sehr spontan und deshalb kann ich das nur sehr kurzfristig anmelden.)

In Bikepark würd ich auch gern mal wieder 
Leider gerade noch bissel Muskelkater.


----------



## ede paul (9. Oktober 2010)

@syrer: na so ne Schei****.  Wars wohl doch zu viel letzten Sonntag. Mist! Na ja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Attacke im nächsten Jahr, sonst fängt das Gambler noch an beleidigt zu sein....
Werde morgen mit fsbelsen nach AS gehen. Mal schauen, dürfte eine der letzten Gelegenheiten dieses Jahr sein, bei denen man nicht nach zwei Metern den kompletten Reifen mit Alb-Schmodder dicht hat.

@Libi: ich dache eher an "abfahren" und nicht "ausfahren" . Viel Spass in Mannheim....wenns klappt.


----------



## Libtech (9. Oktober 2010)

@ o-saft: Dann geh doch morgen einfach nach AS.

@ ede: LRS kam heute nicht an. > Kein Mannheim - ohne Räder fährt es sich schlecht. 
Nicht Ausfahrt, sondern Abfahrt? Geht ja zum Glück mit dem Nico beides einigermaßen.  Kann erst gegen 14/14.30 oben sein. c-u


----------



## Libtech (10. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> c-u


 *or not*.

Habe kurz vor 14Uhr eine sms vom DD bekommen. > Dilemmasituation > So wurde es eine _geile geile_ Runde im Schönbuch mit Kralle und dem DangerousD.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich auch warum er dangerous ist. Ich war ihm stets dicht auf den Fersen. Nur mit fiesen Tricks gelang es ihm, Kralle und mich abzuschütteln: Er streute sogar Nägel, die bei mir 2 Platten verursachten. 
Danke Kralle für den Schlauch und danke DD für den Flicken.


----------



## dangerousD (10. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Danke Kralle für den Schlauch und danke DD für den Flicken.



Streng genommen das Flicken. DER Flicken kam von kralleHB, Vulkanisierlösung und die Arbeit von mir 

War eine schöne Runde mit perfektem Wetter  Goldener Herbst von seiner besten Seite...


----------



## Viol.a (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin Männer!
Die letzte Nachtschicht war dann doch schööön ruhig..vllt.dösel ich jetzt ein wenig vor mich hin..vllt.schlaf ich auch ein paar Std...vllt.bleib ich auch einfach wach

DENNOCH möchte ich es versuchen...sollte jemand Lust verspüren für spontanes, entspanntes radln im späteren Verlauf des begonnenen Tages (ergo ab mittags), würde ich mich über einen kurzen Anruf, eine sms, ne PN oder eben n Vermerk hier im "Fred" recht freuen..

Ansonsten..ja..schönen Wochenstart für euch



Edith mahnt noch an, daß heute Morgen eine gar dicke Frostschicht auf dem Dach+den Scheiben des Autos gesichtet worden ist!! Es naht mit großen Schritten Gevater Frost


----------



## KralleHB (11. Oktober 2010)

Der Schönbuch ist der Hammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich habe gestern noch mindestens 3 Stunden zuhause gesessen und immer vor mich hin geredet: "Was für ein Tag!" Da habe ich sogar meine Schwiegermutter vergessen.

Wir sollten öfter mal in den Schönbuch fahren. Ist ja nicht so weit weg.

Nochmal vielen Dank an dangerousd fürs Guiding und an Libtech für die Verschnaufpausen.

Ich spüre immer noch ein leichtes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (11. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> Die letzte Nachtschicht war dann doch schööön ruhig..vllt.dösel ich jetzt ein wenig vor mich hin..vllt.schlaf ich auch ein paar Std...vllt.bleib ich auch einfach wach
> 
> DENNOCH möchte ich es versuchen...sollte jemand Lust verspüren für spontanes, entspanntes radln im späteren Verlauf des begonnenen Tages (ergo ab mittags), würde ich mich über einen kurzen Anruf, eine sms, ne PN oder eben n Vermerk hier im "Fred" recht freuen..



HI Viol.a,
heute geht leider nicht, aber wie wäre es mit morgen 11Uhr an der Turnhalle in Schlatt?
Bei dem genialen Wetter ist sicher der Albtrauf eine Fahrt wert.
Überlege es Dir.
Gruß


----------



## Ghost_Buster (13. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Und? Hast Du?
> Wie war es?


 

Ja hab ich . Habe jetzt nen neuen Namen der alte hat mir nicht mehr gefallen  (nurnethudle)


----------



## KralleHB (13. Oktober 2010)

@Ghost_Buster: Ja, mit neuem Namen wird alles besser. Jetzt kannst du ja mal bei 'ner Tour mitfahren. Aber nur falls du materialisiert bist. Ghost hört sich immer so nach nicht vorhandener Materie an.


----------



## Ghost_Buster (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm also mein Ghost Bike ist sehr real  

Wer war das die am Sonntag im grünen Baum einkehren waren nach der MTB Tour. Jemand von hier????


----------



## Libtech (13. Oktober 2010)

Fragen über Fragen.
O-Saft möchte wissen, wer die Hauptstraßen in Bisingen unsicher macht und du, wer in den "Grünen Baum" einkehrt ....

Auch hier: Ich kann es dir leider nicht sagen. 

Aber da du nun einen neuen Namen hast, ein MTB und eine Winterjacke (angekommen?), dann kannst du ja demnächst mit uns mitfahren? 

Kommendes We bin ich leider nicht da.  Aber die Wochenenden drauf. Also 22.-24. oder 29.-31.

@ Nachtfahrer: Wie schaut es mit einer Nachtfahrt diesen Freitag aus? Sagen wir 20Uhr an der Domäne? Dauer max. 1 - 1.5 Stunden. Frei nach dem Motto: Kurz und knackig.


----------



## jackob (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn´s net schifft, würde ich mich gerne mal mit anschließen.
Bin noch jungfräulicher Nachtreiter und habe eine Sigma Powerled Pro - reicht die für das was ihr vor habt?


----------



## Ghost_Buster (14. Oktober 2010)

@Libtech

Ob das so ne gute Idee ist mit der Ausfahrt 

Ich habe kürzlich eine Tour gemacht und mein GPS hat sich verabschiedet und habe mich total verfranzt (wer bei wer wird Millionär aufgepast hat weiss woher das Sprichwort kommt  ) . Wollte eine Runde um Boll fahren. Sprich bei mir los richtung Boll- Schlatt (nun hat das GPS Ferien gemacht) zum Zum Glück kam ein Fahrer vom Team Immnauer vorbei und er sagte ja komm mit es geht hier ganz gemächlich nach oben. Ich ziehe dich methal nach oben. Ok hört sich ja mal nicht schlecht an.
Was er aber unter ganz gemächlich verstanden hatt wurde mir dann klar, als ich die Steigung gesehen habe. Nichts desto trotz bin ich hochgefahren aber halt mit zwei Pausen .
Es ist die Steigung in Schlatt beim Bahnübergang in Richtung Boll. Genial 
Ja und dann eben wieder (wos nuff got, gots au wieder nah) nach Stein Boll Bisingen. 

Ich habe halt noch nicht die Ausdauer um eine Tour wie diese mit ca 40 km komplett durchzufahren ich muss ab und an mal ne kleine Pause machen, bis der Puls wieder runter kommt.

Ich dachte immer, dass der Puls durch das Training nicht mehr so hoch schießt aber das war beim Biken wohl eine Fehlvermutung.

Grüßle


----------



## Ghost_Buster (14. Oktober 2010)

@viol.a  Jetzt habe ich erst mal deine Chromosom16-Variation  Signatur verstanden   ROTE HAARE also ok.

Arbeitest du im Krankenhaus ??? Bei soviel Schichtdienst


----------



## Libtech (14. Oktober 2010)

@ Jackob: Cool. Und ja, die Sigma reicht da locker. 

@ Ghostie: Ob eine Ausfahrt eine gute Idee ist? Sicher doch. Man muss ja nichts übertreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (14. Oktober 2010)

Ghost_Buster schrieb:


> @Libtech
> 
> Ob das so ne gute Idee ist mit der Ausfahrt
> 
> ...



na, da treibt sich ein Geist um den Zoller und boll herum und verirrt sich. Da ist es wohl besser Du fährst erst mal im Schatten des Hohenzollern herum.
Aber wie pflegt KralleHB zu sagen: Verfransen gibt es nicht, sondern erweitert die Ortskenntnis.

Wenn ich da so richtig lese, dann scheint nicht nur die  Ortskenntnis sondern auch die Kondition im Argen zu liegen.

Da üben wir mal zusammen (Libtech, KralleHB, Viol.a und wer sonst noch will und kann).

Dieses WE geht nicht (aber da schneit es so und so). Nächste Woche ist gut - auch gerne mal abends.


----------



## KralleHB (14. Oktober 2010)

Nightride klingt gut, leider kann ich am Freitag auch nicht, da ich mich kulturell fortbilden werde. Allerdings werde ich die Lampen schon mal aufladen, damit eventuell nächste Woche was geht. 

Im Schnee sind die Lampen ja sowieso heller, gell!

Ich habe noch einen 500Watt Baustrahler im Keller. Wenn jemand sich eine Autobatterie in den Rucksack packt, macht der die Nacht zum Tag. Ist ja auch ein gutes Trainingsmittel.....

Euch viel Spaß am Freitag


----------



## Ghost_Buster (15. Oktober 2010)

@trappa   ja das kommt daher, da mir keiner gesagt hat, wenn man gps routen nachfahren will auch auf die start taste drücken muss    Ich habe das Navi Programm im Handy. Es ist ein wenig komisch zu bedienen aber erstens Einem geschenken Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. Und zweiten wenn man weiss wies geht ist es einwandfrei. ))

@all Kann ich eigentlich an meinem Ghost.Rider SE3000 die Schaltung pimpen. Ich dachte so von Deore auch Sram oder wenigstens auf was besseres von Shimano ?


----------



## Ghost_Buster (15. Oktober 2010)

@ all  Wer hat Lust mit mir (   ) nächstes Jahr die "Tour de France" kleines Späßle die "Tour de Ländle" von SWR 4 mitzufahren ???


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/67773/Tour_de_Laendle

Vielleicht in 30-35 Jahren? 

Ghostie: Schreib' weniger und fahr mehr!  PS: Das Deore Schaltwerk funktioniert doch optimal? Nichts tauschen oder "pimpen". Vielleicht kleine Sticker à la Poesie-Album draufkleben? *Scherz*


----------



## ede paul (15. Oktober 2010)

Ghost_Buster schrieb:


> @all Kann ich eigentlich an meinem Ghost.Rider SE3000 die Schaltung pimpen. Ich dachte so von Deore auch Sram oder wenigstens auf was besseres von Shimano ?



mein Tip, altes Schaltwerk fahren, bis nix mehr geht. Immer schön einstellen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wej_rssqCg"]YouTube        - Fahrrad - Schaltwerk perfekt einstellen[/nomedia]


und wenn defekt dann tauschen: http://www.fahrrad.de/community/community/videos/video-liste/video/workshop-schaltungswechsel.html

Wenns sichs nicht mehr recht einstellen lässt ist jedoch meist das Schaltauge verbogen. 

Warum willst du pimpen? Performance? Gewicht?  ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (15. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Warum willst du pimpen? Performance? Gewicht?  ????



Meine Vermutung: es ging lediglich um einen weiteren Post


----------



## trappa (15. Oktober 2010)

Ghost_Buster schrieb:


> @ all  Wer hat Lust mit mir (   ) nächstes Jahr die "Tour de France" kleines Späßle die "Tour de Ländle" von SWR 4 mitzufahren ???



Hast Du schon mal die Tour angeschaut? Wenn Dir liegt bei jeder Abfahrt auf etwa 25km/h runtergebremst zu werden und inmitten von zum größten Teil ungeübten Radlern zu fahren, die kaum richtig geradeaus fahren können, dann solltest Du das machen.
Versuche aber nicht andere zu dieser Massenverantstaltung zu verleiten.


Was Das "pimpen" Deines Schaltwerkes betrifft, so hast Du Dich damit richtig geoutet. Dir geht es gar nicht um Radfahren, sondern einzig und allein um immer wieder neue Fragen hier im Faden einzustellen in der Hoffnung, dass die einer beantwortet. Interessieren tut es Dich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Viol.a (15. Oktober 2010)

Um mal ein anderes Thema in´s rollen zu bringen  ..

@all: Männers..*räusper* es ist soweit http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/ ! Wir sollten uns Gedanken machen..Teamname, Zusammenstellung, etc. Namensvorschläge??
*Ich bin definitiv DABEI!!!*


----------



## syrer (15. Oktober 2010)

DD bringts mal wieder auf den Punkt äh post

Juhu ich bin dabei, endlich mal die Tour de Ländle mit fahren, wollt ich schon immer mal, bin ganz heiß drauf  
Lern doch erst mal die Leute hier aus dem Forum kennen und geh mal mit deinem Ghostbuster mit zum richtigen biken. Wir sind alle noch recht jung (trappa hält da locker mit) und wild auf trails und andere Pisten. Da hat keiner Bock auf die Tour de Ländle. Vielleicht solltest du dich im Trekkingrad-Forum anmelden 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Ghost_Buster (15. Oktober 2010)

@DD & Syrer Ich kann mich auch wieder abmelden hier, habe ich kein Problem damit !!

Ich denke das ist ein Forum wo man sich austauschen kann und ich denke man kann einen gewissen Respekt erwarten !!!

Ich fahre MTB um Spaß zu haben und nicht um irgendwelchen Idolen oder Platzierungen nachzuhecheln.
Mein Ziel ist es meine Fitness zu steigern und mir ist es so was von egal ob andere bei -10 Grad fahren und ich nicht !!


----------



## Ghost_Buster (15. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal die Tour angeschaut? Wenn Dir liegt bei jeder Abfahrt auf etwa 25km/h runtergebremst zu werden und inmitten von zum größten Teil ungeübten Radlern zu fahren, die kaum richtig geradeaus fahren können, dann solltest Du das machen.
> Versuche aber nicht andere zu dieser Massenverantstaltung zu verleiten.


 
Ich dachte nur mal das zu versuchen, ich kann dir sagen, dass von Zimern gute Radler eine Etappe mitgefahren sind und danach fix und alle waren !

Ich bin nur am schauen was es so gibt, wollte nächstes Jahr mal nen Bike Urlaub machen.


----------



## Ghost_Buster (15. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> mein Tip, altes Schaltwerk fahren, bis nix mehr geht. Immer schön einstellen: YouTube - Fahrrad - Schaltwerk perfekt einstellen
> 
> 
> und wenn defekt dann tauschen: http://www.fahrrad.de/community/community/videos/video-liste/video/workshop-schaltungswechsel.html
> ...


 
Hy das war ja mal ein guter Typ , danke.

Ich wollte eigentlich von deore auf sram umstellen, hat mir auf der Eurobike beim testen irgenwie besser gefallen.

Weil so sauber schaltet die Deore nicht wirklich, beim schalten am Berg unter last ist das Ergebnis meist nicht das was ich möchte und sram ist da wohl besser .


----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2010)

@ Ghostie:

- Fahr' doch einfach mal mit uns mit, lerne uns kennen, stelle uns dort all deine Fragen bzgl. Deore und Sram ... und, wenn du willst, noch viel mehr. Du bist willkommen!

- Gerne kannst du mir oder jedem von uns per PN auch alle möglichen Fragen stellen.

- Gerne beantworten wir natürlich auch Fragen hier im Thread. 
Wenn es sich allerdings um grundlegende Dinge handelt, informiere dich doch erstmal in diversen, dafür extra angelegten, Unterthreads oder im Web. So mache ich es auch. 

Zu deiner Schaltwerkfrage:
- Deore ist eine MTB-Gruppe innerhalb der Marke Shimano
- Sram ist eine andere Marke
> Daher kannst du nicht sagen, dass Deore nichts taugt aber Sram ...

> Ich habe bereits ca. 2.5 Std. nach deinem Posting um 09.06 Uhr geschrieben, dass du da nichts tauschen -respektive "pimpen"- musst, da es doch einwandfrei funktioniert!
> Sram hat dir auf der Eurobike besser gefallen. Schön. Dann rüste von Shimano auf Sram um. (Gefahren bist du damit allerdings nicht, oder? Hätte mich auch gewundert!)

Unter Last am Berg wirst du damit aber keinesfalls besser schalten können. Eventuell sogar schlechter. (Sram Jünger steinigt mich). 
Unter Last am Berg solltest du sowieso nicht schalten, und wenn, ganz behutsam. 
Und wieder trifft Folgendes zu: Fahr mehr, gerne auch mit uns. Man checkt ganz schnell, wie das Schalten am Berg unter Last am besten geht. (Ich hoffe mein *Typ *hat dir geholfen.)
Und ich hätte mir auch wieder diese Antwort hier im Thread sparen können. Dennoch bekommst du auch darauf wieder eine Antwort. 

Anstatt gerade auf einem Nightride zu sein, hole ich mir nun diesmal einen ganzen Kasten Bier und einen Karton Chips - der Thread hat Unterhaltungswert. 

In diesem Sinne: Lasst uns froh und munter sein  

PS: Winterpokal? Bin dabei. Bitte schreiben, in welchem Team man (noch) mitmachen kann.
Namensvorschläge?
- Snowcats; All4Ghostie; ChillyWieners ; SchwäbischDrecksäck; ColderthanIce; IceIceBabies; TheWho?; .... Edit(h) rief gerade aus dem Schlafzimmer: Zollernalb-Junkies! ....


----------



## Viol.a (15. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> PS: Winterpokal? Bin dabei. Bitte schreiben, in welchem Team man (noch) mitmachen kann.
> Namensvorschläge?
> - Snowcats; All4Ghostie; ChillyWieners ; SchwäbischDrecksäck; ColderthanIce; IceIceBabies; TheWho?; Zollernalb-Junkies; ....



Ein Team ist wohl noch keines aufgestellt..alle Möglichkeiten sind gegeben! Aber hey, mit trappa zusammen in einem Team, brechen wir alle Rekorde 
*ALSO..*..spontan haben sich meine Mundwinkel nach oben verschoben bei "ChillyWieners", "ColderthanIce" und "TheWho?"!! 

*"Harry"* schlägt dann noch: Cyclopathen, Stützräderverweigerer, Pedalakrobaten,...vor


----------



## syrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Ähm, ich wäre für abmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (15. Oktober 2010)

Oder: DO NOT FEED THE TROLL.


----------



## Ghost_Buster (16. Oktober 2010)

@ Libtech

Vielen Dank, dass du deinen Night Ride ausfallen hast lassen um mir zu posten ,-)

Also das werde ich das Angebot mal annehmen und mal schauen wie es tatsächlich mit meiner Kondi ist. Ich bin bis dato noch nie in einer Gruppe gefahren. Einzelkämpfer halt 

Du hast Recht ein Sram bin ich nicht im Gelände gefahren aber auf der Rolle wo man sehen konnte wie es sich durchschalten lässt. Ehrlich gesagt tat sie das auch besser wie meine Schaltung. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass meine Schaltung nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
Ich werde mal das Video anschauen auf You Tube.

@Syrer
Den Gefallen werde ich dir mit Sicherheit nicht tun


----------



## Ghost_Buster (16. Oktober 2010)

*Mountainbiken at its best - Training unter professioneller Anleitung*


*22.10. â 24.10.2010*
Region/Ort: SÃ¼d-Schwarzwald/Feldberg (Leistungszentrum Herzogenhorn)
*âTraining â auch Ã¼ber den Winterâ
*Ambitionierte Biker/innen und Marathonfahrer erhalten vom MTB-Landestrainer professionelle Trainingsanleitung und -begleitung zum Saisonausklang. AuÃerdem werden theoretische und praktische Einblicke in Alternativsportarten und Winterdisziplinen gegeben.
*Anspruch:
*Kondition (Strecke und HÃ¶henmeter pro Ausfahrt): 40-60 km / 700 hm
Technik (Beschaffenheit und Steilheit der Routen): schmale Waldwege / < 14%
*Preise/Person: 
*99 â¬ fÃ¼r Versicherte der AOK Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg
159 â¬ 
EZ-Zuschlag: 15 â¬


----------



## ede paul (16. Oktober 2010)

Leute ist das wieder lustich hier...

Unterschätzt mir den Spassfaktor der Tour de Ländle nicht. Bin ich zwar noch nicht mitgefahren, kann aber nicht schlimmer sein als der AOK-Radsonntag, den ich mir schon zweimal gegeben habe (gib ja schliesslich Kohle). Erstens steigert es die Motivation, wenn man an Holland und Trekkingrädern vorbeirauscht, zweitens wird die Fahrtechnik geschult, wenn man abrupt bremsen, ausweichen ect. muss. Alles nicht so einfach. ...

Winterpokal....schau mer mal....ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.

@all: was ist jetzt mit nem Forums-Treffen? Die alte Säge macht kommende Woche wieder auf.

@libi: merci für die Info gestern. Hatte mir´s echt überlegt. War dann aber auch aufm warmen Sofa glücklich 

Ansonsten melde ich...
Betty geladen, Winterklamotten hergerichtet, die ersten zwei Nightrides schon abgehakt. Es kann also losgehen. 

wird Zeit dass wir das mal wieder hinbekommen:


----------



## syrer (16. Oktober 2010)

Auf Ghostbuster dann melde dich schnell an dann haben wir in dem Zeitraum wenigstens Ruhe vor deinen bekloppten Fragen. 
Wie wärs denn wenn du dir deinen eigenen Fred eröffnest und uns hier in Ruhe lässt.

Ich wäre immer noch für abmelden sowas braucht die Welt nicht


----------



## Ghost_Buster (16. Oktober 2010)

syrer schrieb:


> Auf Ghostbuster dann melde dich schnell an dann haben wir in dem Zeitraum wenigstens Ruhe vor deinen bekloppten Fragen.
> Wie wärs denn wenn du dir deinen eigenen Fred eröffnest und uns hier in Ruhe lässt.
> 
> Ich wäre immer noch für abmelden sowas braucht die Welt nicht


 
Ich liebe dich auch


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> ........ der AOK-Radsonntag ............



muss nicht sein, den schein für den gesundheitsbonus kannst auch von mir bekommen. die aok neckar alb hat mich dafür zertifiziert

das könn´mer gern mal auf der zollern alb machen - ´ne schöne ausfahrt mit der ganzen truppe.

ps.: fragen zur geiteraustreibung stellt ihr am besten hier 

grüssle aus rt


----------



## ede paul (16. Oktober 2010)

@alböhi:  in dem Fall kann ich auf den AOK-Event auch verzichten.....obwohl man da schon einiges geboten bekommt. Ist besser als Comedy....
Letztes Jahr hats allerdings auch mit der AS-Marathon-Ergebnisliste geklappt.


----------



## Viol.a (17. Oktober 2010)

*Thema "Säge":* Werde dann einfach mal die ersten konkreten Vorschläge meinerseits benennen..zb.22.10., 28.10.,29.10.,30.10. und 31.10...

*Des weiteren..* steht auf dem Memoblock immer noch eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt! Nicht vergessen, gell?! Momentan macht uns ja Petrus einen Strich durch die Rechnung 

*Und 3...* die ersten Teams sind online..laßt sie uns gemeinsam in die Flucht schlagen  Auf geht´s in die Schlacht all´ihr "Könige" und "Musketiere"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (19. Oktober 2010)

Melde gehorsamst, Winterpokal Team Eastside (Steinlach-Hardys) steht.





Gibt es schon ein Team der Zoller Connection?


----------



## Libtech (19. Oktober 2010)

Forumsausfahrt?: 
Ich bin allzeit bereit. Schließlich muss/will ich ja sowieso für das nächste Event am 14. November trainieren - um wieder im Mittelfeld zu landen, oder wenigstens das Ziel zu erreichen. 
Kommendes We soll es ja relativ "mild" werden ....

Säge?:
Gerne. 22.10 geht aber nicht. 

Nightride?:
Lust am 22.10. oder 23.10? 

Winterpokal?:
Da bin ich ja im Herzen hin und her gerissen. Ein paar Punkte werde ich schließlich "Eastside" im Steinlachtal einfahren. 
Oberst Hans Würstchen meldet gerade: "Erfolgreich im Team Chilly Wieners eingetragen." 

Apropos!: 
Ab dem 15. November kann man sich für den Frühjahrsklassiker "Uralan Marathon" in Münsingen anmelden. Dort können wir gleich mal schauen, was das "Sich-vom-Sofa-Aufraffen" im Winter gebracht hat.


----------



## Viol.a (20. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> ..schließlich muss/will ich ja sowieso für das nächste Event am 14. November trainieren - um wieder im Mittelfeld zu landen, oder wenigstens das Ziel zu erreichen.



Sauber

*@all*: Also, wann hocken wir dann alle wieder mal beisammen?? Schlagt mal was vor, sonst wird dat nüscht mehr, wa!?
Und die Ausfahrt..voran, voran ihr holden Menschlein! Nur bitte "Orakel", sei milde zu mir und laß mir die Möglichkeit mich einzureihen!



Libtech schrieb:


> Nightride?:
> Lust am 22.10. oder 23.10?



22.10.?? Würde gerne..leider geht mir aber immer noch kein Licht auf 
Nun ja..wahrscheinlich werde ich dann wohl, aus besagter, fehlender "Erleuchtung", schon was früher auf dem Sattel sitzen..soll ja ab morgen wirklich milder und trocken werden...hmm

@ede: So lasset die Spiele beginnen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn wir das große Forumsfressen äh.. Forumstreffen auf einen Samstag legen, dann könnten Iris und ich uns auch mal wieder auf der Alb blicken lassen 
Natürlich verbinden wir das idealerweise mit einer schönen Forumsausfahrt davor 
Am Besten auch erst im November, denn Iris hüstelt und rotzelt (sind das jetzt zuviele Details??) hier schon seit 2 Wochen durchs Haus 

Ach ja: Nightrides alleine sind doof. Der Wald hier in Bad Waldsee hat viel mehr leuchtende Augen als in Balingen. War der erste diesen Herbst - der Thrillfaktor ist da echt hoch....


----------



## ede paul (22. Oktober 2010)

Nightride heute: 
bin raus, gehe heut Mittag bei Sonne und heut Abend gehts Bouldern.
Morgen könnte noch ne Option sein.....

Säge: 
die Begeisterung hält sich ja in Grenzen. Dann kann mans auch lassen.

Geist:
jetzt habt Ihr Ihn tatsächlich ausgetrieben....
@alböhi: wo haste denn die Page her?? Was es nicht alles gibt.....


----------



## Viol.a (22. Oktober 2010)

@all/ede: *Von mir aus weiterhin sehr gerne!* ..wiederhole meine Terminvorschläge auch gerne noch mal: .28.10.,29.10.,30.10. und 31.10...

Und da mich die Tage ein Anruf vom "Gefährlichen" ereilt hat, *MUSS* ich sowieso noch hier..: Vorschlag ..den 30.10. nehmen..dann können Lenin+Iris auch kommen..gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dd bei uns im Kiez  ..und abends genüßlich und reuelos den Bauch voll stopfen..??
*Wer kann??*

@all: Muß noch auf den Maler warten..gegen Mittag möchte ich aber auch raus. Wäre zeitlich flexibel, so daß sich gerne jemand anschließen kann! Falls nicht..geht eben "Anton" auf Tour.

*Leute..bekommt mal euren Popo hoch!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (22. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @all/ede: *Von mir aus weiterhin sehr gerne!* ..wiederhole meine Terminvorschläge auch gerne noch mal: .28.10.,29.10.,30.10. und 31.10...
> 
> Und da mich die Tage ein Anruf vom "Gefährlichen" ereilt hat, *MUSS* ich sowieso noch hier..: Vorschlag ..den 30.10. nehmen..dann können Lenin+Iris auch kommen..gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit dd bei uns im Kiez  ..und abends genüßlich und reuelos den Bauch voll stopfen..??
> *Wer kann??*
> ...



Ok trage den 30.10. mal in mein Kalenderle ein. 

Heut Mittag kann ich nicht sagen, wann ich genau los komme und möchte daher nix ausmachen. Gegen Anton hätt ich eh keine Chance. Ich fahr nur wenn Oskar dabei ist...

EDIT: so wird aus ner geplanten Tour am freien Mittag ein Winterräder-Wechsel.....die spinnen die Werkstätten....


----------



## dangerousD (22. Oktober 2010)

30.10. geht klar. Über das "Wo" können wir ja noch beraten.

Für Kurzentschlossene: morgen geht es nochmal nach Todtnau


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2010)

Würde mich wohl auch mal für den 30.10 melden!


----------



## Viol.a (22. Oktober 2010)

Na bitte..geht doch 

Also dann für alle *30.10.* dick im Kalender markieren!!
Das "wo" bekommen wir dann auch noch hin..ede, dd, [email protected], meine Wenigkeit...Libbi? Lenin? Manni..ääähh rcyeti, meint ich natürlich? syrer? trappa? kralleHB? ..wie schaut´s bei Euch aus? 

@ede: Anton und ich sind nun auch wieder Zuhause. Wir sind durch´n Schönbuch...und juchu, ich spüre meine Beine Schienbein abwärts wieder..man ist das eisig geworden, trotz 1000000 Klamottenlagen...tssssss!!


----------



## trappa (22. Oktober 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Na bitte..geht doch
> 
> Also dann für alle *30.10.* dick im Kalender markieren!!
> Das "wo" bekommen wir dann auch noch hin..ede, dd, [email protected], meine Wenigkeit...Libbi? Lenin? Manni..ääähh rcyeti, meint ich natürlich? syrer? trappa? kralleHB? ..wie schaut´s bei Euch aus?



Also gut, den 30.merke ich mir mal vor. Uhrzeit und Ort sollte allerdings noch mehrheitsfähig sein.


----------



## ede paul (23. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Also gut...



es wird niemand gezwungen....


----------



## KralleHB (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja,ja, ich notiere mir ja so ziemlich alle Termine. Da wir ja immer alles verschieben, ist mein Kalender schon voll damit.

Ich hoffe mal auf den 30. und warte ab. Alles steht in den Startlöchern.

Unsere Trails sind ja zurzeit sehr schlammig. Gestern wollte ich schon einen Töpferladen aufmachen, da ich so viel Schlamm am Rad hatte. Das Laub wollte auch bei mir bleiben. 

Hoffentlich ist es im Schönbuch etwas trockener.


----------



## trappa (24. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> es wird niemand gezwungen....


Stimmt ede. Bisher waren wir aber immer froh, wenn überhaupt jemand zu den Terminen erschienen ist.
Wenn schon fast zwei Wochen erforderlich sind, eine kleine Ausfahrt zu organisieren, wirst Du vielleicht meine Reaktion verstehen.
Vielleicht klappt es ja am Samstag.


----------



## ede paul (24. Oktober 2010)

ahhhh jetzt ja...., jo da können wir echt gespannt sein.


----------



## Libtech (24. Oktober 2010)

@ ML: Hoffe Iris und deiner Hüfte geht's wieder besser? Wäre klasse, wenn man sich in einer Woche sieht. Danke nochmals für die Bilder von Münsingen - habe sie endlich "entpackt" bekommen. 

@ Maikel: Schöner N8Ride gestern. Burg & Himmel strahlten - die Lampen und Gesichter auch. 

@ all: Bin auch mal gespannt auf Samstag; und ob wir diesmal mehr als 3 sind.... 
Bis Samstag. Ride&Smile - tut gut   

(Bei Regen? Bin trotzdem dabei. Sonst wird es wirklich Winter)

Ort: Öööhm - Schönbuch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (24. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Bin auch mal gespannt auf Samstag; und ob wir diesmal mehr als 3 sind....
> Bis Samstag. Ride&Smile - tut gut
> 
> (Bei Regen? Bin trotzdem dabei. Sonst wird es wirklich Winter)
> ...



Von mir aus gern... da kenne ich mich aus 

Dann nehme ich den Ball einfach mal auf:

Samstag, 30.10.2010, 13:00 Treffen in Herrenberg-Kayh, alternativ: Parkplatz Mönchbergsattel (dann fehlen hinterher knappe 100hm "warm fahren", aber das wird sicher die wenigsten stören  )


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Zum Thema Forumsessen /-trinken 
Welche Säge ist denn gemeint?
Und ein kleiner Einwand von meiner Seite. Erst biken und dann essen wird wohl nicht so toll. Zumindest fände ich es nicht so toll nassgeschwitzt und vollgesaut, das wird man bei dem Schlamm auf alle Fälle, in einer Kneipe, Bar, Cafe,... zu sitzen. Der Wirt wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich sehen.
Aus diesem Grund hatten wir das letztes Jahr auch unabhängig vom Biken an einen Samstagabend gelegt.


----------



## trappa (25. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zum Thema Forumsessen /-trinken
> Welche Säge ist denn gemeint?
> Und ein kleiner Einwand von meiner Seite. Erst biken und dann essen wird wohl nicht so toll. Zumindest fände ich es nicht so toll nassgeschwitzt und vollgesaut, das wird man bei dem Schlamm auf alle Fälle, in einer Kneipe, Bar, Cafe,... zu sitzen. Der Wirt wird es wahrscheinlich ähnlich sehen.
> Aus diesem Grund hatten wir das letztes Jahr auch unabhängig vom Biken an einen Samstagabend gelegt.



Für Deinen Einwand gibt es wenig Gegenargumente [email protected], ausser, dass es ja die Möglichkeit gibt Kleidung zum Wechseln mitzunehmen. Nach der Ausfahrt mit einem trockenen Handtuch abwischen reicht an und für sich aus.

Ich für meinen Teil will es so halten, dass ich mich nach der Ausfahrt  auch gleich vom Acker mache.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Wobei der Wohlfühlfaktor bei der Wasch- und Umziehaktion ziemlich gering ist.


----------



## dangerousD (25. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Für Deinen Einwand gibt es wenig Gegenargumente [email protected], ausser, dass es ja die Möglichkeit gibt Kleidung zum Wechseln mitzunehmen. Nach der Ausfahrt mit einem trockenen Handtuch abwischen reicht an und für sich aus.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil will es so halten, dass ich mich nach der Ausfahrt  auch gleich vom Acker mache.



So ist das, wenn man Pensionär ist... da ist die Zeit immer knapp


----------



## trappa (25. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wobei der Wohlfühlfaktor bei der Wasch- und Umziehaktion ziemlich gering ist.



Sei nicht so zickig. Für ein paar Stunden wirst Du es mal ohne Duschorgien aushalten. Die anderen riechen ja auch nicht anders.


----------



## trappa (25. Oktober 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> So ist das, wenn man Pensionär ist... da ist die Zeit immer knapp



Wenn wir um 13Uhr starten, dann sind wir ja schon gegen 16Uhr fertig. 
Dann also umziehen und in die Säge? Gibt es da um vier schon was zum Essen?
Wo ist die denn überhaupt?


----------



## ede paul (25. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt blick ich´s nicht mehr. Ich dachte wir treffen uns geschniegelt zum Essen irgendwo. Mir war nicht klar, dass vorher noch ne Tour gefahren werden soll. Aber mir ist´s wurscht, man kann auch beides machen, oder nur eins oder......

@trappa: http://www.cafe-alte-saege.de


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Also: Ich hatte das ja gerade in die Runde geworfen mit den Treffen nach dem Biken!
Ich hatte aus Lenins Beitrag den Wunsch rausgelesen das so zu tun... Und da der Ede den Ball mit der Säge nochmals aufgenommen hat, wollte ich das Thema vorantreiben und meine Bedenken  äußern 

Daher: Gemütliches Treffen steht weiterhin offen...
BTW: Säge nach Schönbuch macht eh kein Sinn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (25. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> so jetzt blick ich´s nicht mehr. Ich dachte wir treffen uns geschniegelt zum Essen irgendwo. Mir war nicht klar, dass vorher noch ne Tour gefahren werden soll. Aber mir ist´s wurscht, man kann auch beides machen, oder nur eins oder......
> 
> @trappa: http://www.cafe-alte-saege.de



Danke für den link ede. Ich wusste, dass es die alte Säge in Balingen gibt. Da aber die ganze Zeit vom Schönbuch die Rede war, war ich etwas verunsichert.

Aber Du siehst, was ich gemeint habe.

Ich denke, wir konzentrieren uns auf eine schöne Ausfahrt am Samstag und besprechen dort, wo wir uns "butzt und gstrählt" an einem anderen Tag treffen können.


----------



## KralleHB (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte auch, dass wir am Samstag nur Sport treiben! Und das gemeinsame Ausgehen an einem anderen Tag machen.

Vom Schönbuch zurück nach Weilstetten ist ja auch schon mal 'ne Reise. Und ein Dirndl habe ich auch nicht.

Gibt es im Schönbuch denn kein Kuchenlokal?! Dann könnte man ja die kleine Variante nehmen - Sport und Essen.

Aber ich dachte immer, dass der Schwabe sein Vesper selbst mitbringt!!!!!!!!!


Das Wetter könnte tatsächlich gut sein.


----------



## ede paul (25. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir konzentrieren uns auf eine schöne Ausfahrt am Samstag und besprechen dort, wo wir uns "butzt und gstrählt" an einem anderen Tag treffen können.



oki doki, so langsam blick ich durch....klingt vernünftig es so zu machen.

War ebenso verwundert weil ich Weilstetten und Schönbuch auch nicht zusammengebracht habe. 

Halten wir also mal ne Schönbuch Runde mit und bei dem Gefährlichen am kommenden Samstag fest. 

@kralle: geht auch ohne Dirndl und das Essen ist halt lecker dort. und [email protected] hat soweit ich weiss Connections dort hin.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Connections ist gut!  War da halt Stammkunde als ich in meiner Single-Bude in Weilstetten gehaust habe...
Irgendwo her musste man ja gutes Essen bekommen 

Wir können allerdings auch gerne einene anderen, zentraleren Ort ausmachen! Vorschläge willkommen!!!


----------



## Viol.a (25. Oktober 2010)

@all: Hmm..ich glaube, ich bin diejenige, die hier für Verwirrtheitszustände gesorgt hat ..mea culpa..

Meine weiblichen Gedankengänge waren ansich auch die, daß wir gemütlich eine Runde pedalieren gehen...um uns dann, am Abend wieder irgendwo zusammen zu finden, geschniegelt und im kurzen Schwarzen, um uns die Bäuche vollzuschlagen?! Also mit zwischenzeitlichem Wohlfühlfaktor

Ich dachte da halt eher an die Worte trappas´, daß es schon so bald 14 Tage bedarf, um mal drei Leutles zu einer kleinen Runde zusammen getrommelt zu bringen. Aber momentan siehts ja phantastisch aus!! Und nebenbei..völlig egal, wie´s Wetter sein wird.."naß" werden wir sowieso! Laßt uns Spaß haben..!!!

Also...Schönbuch? ..am Samstag? *BIN DAFÜR!*

Und Edith fragt noch: Könnte mich eigentlich einer auf dem Weg einsammeln??


----------



## KralleHB (26. Oktober 2010)

Genau, das wirft die Frage nach Fahrgemeinschaften auf! Wir müssen ja nicht unbedingt unsere CO2-Bilanz verschlechtern.

Ich könnte mit dem Auto fahren und noch 1 Rad und eine Person mitnehmen. Notfalls könnte ich auch zwei Radler inkl. Sportgerät mitnehmen, dann wird es aber auch sehr eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (26. Oktober 2010)

Hier ist ja richtig was los 

Also so wie ich das jetzt rauslese gibt es am Samstag eine Ausfahrt im Schönbuch und unser gemeinsames Essen wird vertagt, oder?

Hat mir jemand eine genaue Adresse, wo wir denn starten. Muss ja irgendwie das navi füttern und die Anfahrtzeit kalkulieren


----------



## dangerousD (26. Oktober 2010)

@ML

Sie haben Post


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2010)

@Kralle: Ich würde bei dir mitfahren
@dd: Welchen Treffpunkt nehmen wir denn? Oben oder unten?


----------



## dangerousD (27. Oktober 2010)

@[email protected]

Sieht nach unten aus  Kralle kennt den Weg...


----------



## trappa (27. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Kralle: Ich würde bei dir mitfahren
> @dd: Welchen Treffpunkt nehmen wir denn? Oben oder unten?



Also, wenn KralleHB und Du zusammen fahren, dann kann ich noch jemanden mitnehmen. So wie es aussieht geht immer nur zu zweit/Auto - es sei denn jemand kann einen Bus zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Libtech (29. Oktober 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Also, wenn KralleHB und Du zusammen fahren, dann kann ich noch jemanden mitnehmen. So wie es aussieht geht immer nur zu zweit/Auto - es sei denn jemand kann einen Bus zur Verfügung stellen.



@ trappa: Dann hole ich dich ab - liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg. 12.20Uhr am Friedhof von T.heim?


----------



## trappa (29. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ trappa: Dann hole ich dich ab - liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg. 12.20Uhr am Friedhof von T.heim?



O.K. werde da sein. Bis morgen dann. Vielleicht haben wir dann auch noch Platz für Viol.a?


----------



## Libtech (29. Oktober 2010)

Du/ich können auch getrennt fahren, und du sammelst sie auf dem Weg ein? Platz für 3 habe ich leider nicht. Weiteres bzgl des Fahrens können wir ja per PN ausmachen.

Bis morgen


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (29. Oktober 2010)

Wir sind morgen leider nicht dabei auf der Tour.
Iris ist noch nicht wieder bikebereit und alleine sind mir 4 Stunden Autofahrt für 2 Stunden biken dann doch zu viel.

Schade 

Euch allen wünsche ich eine schöne Tour - soll ja traumhaftes Wetter werden


----------



## Libtech (29. Oktober 2010)

@ ML: Ja, wirklich schade. Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich lieg flach...
Bis gestern konnte ich mich gegen diese drohende Erkältung stemmen. seit heute Nacht hat sie mich aber erwischt. 
Ich werde heute weiterkämpfen um die Tage wieder fahrberiet zu sein.

Alle anderen heute dann eine schöne Tour...


----------



## Libtech (30. Oktober 2010)

@ maikel: Mh, auch schade, dass du nicht dabei warst. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle. 
War eine nette Runde (zu acht ) über die Schönbuch-Singletrails. 

Schönes Rest-Wochenende


----------



## trappa (30. Oktober 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ maikel: Mh, auch schade, dass du nicht dabei warst. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.
> War eine nette Runde (zu acht ) über die Schönbuch-Singletrails.
> 
> Schönes Rest-Wochenende



Den Wünschen schließe ich mich an und hofe, dass es bald wieder besser geht.
Die Runde war genial. Acht Fahrer (zwei Frauen) einfach toll. Mir hat es viel Spass gemacht. 
Vielen Dank auch an DD für das guiden.

Schönes Wochenende alle.


----------



## dangerousD (31. Oktober 2010)

Gern geschehen!  Immer wieder gern... jetzt muß ich aber auch mal wieder zu Euch kommen.


Bis die Tage,

der D


----------



## ede paul (31. Oktober 2010)

kann  mich dem nur anschliessen. Klasse Tour mit tollen Leuten bei bestem Wetter. Was will man mehr?!?!

Bin zwar normalerweise kein Orientierungs-Depp, aber ich würd mich freuen, wenn einer der Garmin-Besitzer mir die Tourdaten mailen könnte. Projekt: wie orientiere ich mich im Schönbuch!

@Maikel: gute Besserung auf dass du deine neuen Schlappen bald ausgiebig fahren kannst.


----------



## Libtech (31. Oktober 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> Bin zwar normalerweise kein Orientierungs-Depp, aber ich würd mich freuen, wenn einer der Garmin-Besitzer mir die Tourdaten mailen könnte. Projekt: wie orientiere ich mich im Schönbuch!



Geht klar, schick' mir doch bitte per PN nochmals deine email Adresse.

Und nun geht's bei Sonnenschein auf's tabuisierte Rad.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Genesungswünsche! 

Soo schlimm ist es nun Gott sei dank auch nicht... Hatte nur Halsschmerzen ohne Ende (heut kling ich wie nen Reibeisen  ) und wollt da keine feucht-kalte Luft durch die Lungen jagen 

Heute werde ich mich dann mal ein wenig (noch mit alten Schlappen) in den Wald wagen...
Ggfs jemand Lust nächste Woche noch (außer Do) nen Nachmittags- /Nightride zu machen???


----------



## Viol.a (31. Oktober 2010)

Happy halloween an Euch alle!!



 

Und an alle, bei denen Mister Bazillus die Macht ergriffen hat: Schnelle Besserung!!! Auf das Ihr schnell wieder fit seit!!!

Ich für meinen Teil, habe mir heute, alleine, nochmal die Kante gegeben..schon ein bißchen plemplem  ..aber was will man machen?! 
Ich kenne die Daten von gestern nur ungefähr (*räusper*..hätte sie aber auch gerne ), dazu sind heute dann nochmal 1033HM gekommen 
Ich bin so stolz auf mich..das glaubt ihr gar nicht! So kann der Winterpokal morgen also starten


----------



## ede paul (31. Oktober 2010)

@viola: wow, Respekt! wir haben, nachdem die Bude einigermassen wieder im Lot war, (ja ja die Schwaben) ne ganz lockere Runde gedreht. 35km/600hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt ja, voll vergessen. Winterpokal startet ja morgen schon 
Dann werd ich ab morgen mal einsam und alleine Punkte hamstern


----------



## Libtech (1. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ggfs jemand Lust nächste Woche noch (außer Do) nen Nachmittags- /Nightride zu machen???



Aber sicher doch. Mach einfach eine genaue Ansage. Bin diese Woche zum Glück zeitlich flexibel.


----------



## ede paul (1. November 2010)

Apropos Nightride. Geplant ist einer kommenden Do. um 19:45 bei Öschingen. Treffpunkt und Details bei Interesse per PN.

Möge uns das Wetter hold sein....


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2010)

@ Ede: Genau da kann ich nicht :'(
@Libi: Heute abend bei mir?


----------



## Libtech (1. November 2010)

@ maikel: Zu spät gesehen. War mit dem Rennvelo auf Tour.

@ ede: N8Ride Donnerstag Abend? Mhhh ....  Mal schauen, ob ich mich nach Öschingen verirre.


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2010)

Nachdem du dich auch nicht auf die SMS gemeldet hast bin ich dann auch raus in den Wald 

Schöne Runde zum Hundsrücken und über den Hometrail zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (2. November 2010)

@all: Donnerstag..zur Mittagsstunde (ab..ähh..13Uhr), würde ich zu was Kurzem, Erquickendem raus
Falls jemand Lust hätte...?!


----------



## Libtech (2. November 2010)

@  ede: Muss für Do absagen. Darf "Pick-Up" Shuttle vom Bahnhof spielen. 

@ Viol.a: Do gegen 13Uhr - Sorry geht auch nicht.

@ all: *Morgen/Mittwoch Nightride* in Frommern. Beginn 17Uhr und 'gechillte' 1,5Std fahren. Trappa/Maikel/evtl.Kralle sind am Start. Noch wer?


PS: Wer will kann sich hier für magere 12 Euro anmelden - MTBs können 'natürlich' auch starten.  Mag einer auf dem Fully starten? Das wär's 

http://www.rsv-vaihingen.de/index.php?id=299

40 Minuten Fahrzeit (auf einem Rundkurs mit 2.1Km Länge) bekommt jeder hin. 
Ich bin, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dabei. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere ebenfalls den Weg dorthin findet. Bier, Kuchen, Bratwürste, etc. gibt es natürlich auch! _Kannst also deinen Rucksack zu Hause lassen, Kralle. _
_*And don't forget to bring your COWBELLS !!!*_


----------



## trappa (2. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @all: Donnerstag..zur Mittagsstunde (ab..ähh..13Uhr), würde ich zu was Kurzem, Erquickendem raus
> Falls jemand Lust hätte...?!



Hi Viol.a, das könnte was werden. So ab 13Uhr passt es im Moment noch.  Wo willst Du fahren? Schönbuch hatten wir ja am Wochenende.


----------



## [email protected] (3. November 2010)

NightRide war ne tolle Runde, auch wenn der Anfahrtsweg zum Trail schöööön anstrengend war


----------



## Viol.a (3. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> NightRide war ne tolle Runde, auch wenn der Anfahrtsweg zum Trail schöööön anstrengend war



Findet Ihr es eigentlich gut, solche "uuuaaahh-Erlebnisse" ohne mich zu machen...häää?? Nicht nett...*schippchen*...mögt mi nimmer, ge?? 

 

@trappa: Siehe PN. Danke.


----------



## trappa (4. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Findet Ihr es eigentlich gut, solche "uuuaaahh-Erlebnisse" ohne mich zu machen...häää?? Nicht nett...*schippchen*...mögt mi nimmer, ge??
> 
> 
> 
> @trappa: Siehe PN. Danke.



Nächstes Mal bist Du dabei - versprochen. Wir werden künftige Termine auf Dich abstimmen.  Ich kann Dir aber sagen: Du hast echt was verpasst.

Ich hatte die Lampe am Lenker (noch keine Helmhalterung). Das hat sich als deutlicher Nachteil herausgestellt. In engen Kehren sieht man nicht wo man hinfährt. Eine Helmhalterung ist bereits bestellt.


----------



## KralleHB (4. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> NightRide war ne tolle Runde, auch wenn der Anfahrtsweg zum Trail schöööön anstrengend war



Der Anfahrtsweg war doch super - keine Autos, kein Kaffee und Kuchen, nette Nordic-Sekt-Walker. Und der Trail ist auch im Dunkeln toll 

Beim nächsten Mal können wir aber gerne etwas länger fahren

So, wann soll es denn das nächste Mal sein

Der Akku ist ja wieder voll!


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2010)

@Viola: Der Termin war hier und in Facebook kummuniziert 
@trappa: Bestellung nach China geht heute abend raus...
@Kralle: Lass uns mal über Sa. nachdenken.


----------



## trappa (4. November 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Der Anfahrtsweg war doch super - keine Autos, kein Kaffee und Kuchen, nette Nordic-Sekt-Walker. Und der Trail ist auch im Dunkeln toll
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal können wir aber gerne etwas länger fahren
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung.

Bei dem Wetter heute warte ich allerdings nicht bis es dunkel ist. Ich werde so gegen 13Uhr losmachen.

Vorschlag: wir treffen uns am Kühlen Grund.


----------



## trappa (4. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @trappa: Bestellung nach China geht heute abend raus...



Danke [email protected] - auch für die schöne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (4. November 2010)

@Garminbesitzer unter euch: Hat denn niemand die Schönbuchdaten so brauchbar für mich, daß ich sie auch auf ´nem anderen GPS-Gerät weiter nutzen kann? Also optimalerweise einfach zum downloaden im richtigen Format...schnall das ganze Computerchinesisch, Formatkonvertierung etc. nicht so wirklich...

Danke!


----------



## ede paul (4. November 2010)

@libi: das mit den GPS Dateien hat super geklappt! Kanns jetzt auf meinen digitalen Wanderkarten anschauen. Danke!

@viola: ich hab die Daten von Libi bekommen und als .ovl (für Karten) und .kml (Google Earth) konvertiert. Ich mail dir alles mal rüber...hoffe Libi hat hier keine Urheberrechte, sonst wirds jetzt teuer..


----------



## Viol.a (4. November 2010)

Funktioniert immer noch nicht..irgendwas scheint zu stören?! ..ODER ich bin einfach zu dämlich..

Sorry..


----------



## Libtech (4. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Funktioniert immer noch nicht..irgendwas scheint zu stören?! ..ODER ich bin einfach zu dämlich..
> 
> Sorry..



Nein, denn du schreibst ja dämlich nicht mit "h".

Ich habe dir einen Crash-Kurs in "Rocket Science" verfasst. Viel Spaß beim "Tüfteln".


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2010)

Und immer dran denken: "Wer nämlich mit h schreibt..."


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2010)

Halli-hallo 

wer von Euch möchte mir morgen Trails am Albtrauf zeigen? Irgendwann im Zeitraum von 12:00 bis 17:00 Uhr 

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Zuschriften 

Bis denne,

der D


----------



## trappa (5. November 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Halli-hallo
> 
> wer von Euch möchte mir morgen Trails am Albtrauf zeigen? Irgendwann im Zeitraum von 12:00 bis 17:00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen D,
ich hätte Zeit. 13Uhr sieht nicht schlecht aus. Warten wir den heutigen Tag noch ab, ob sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer (-innen) finden, dann können wir das Weitere per PN absprechen.
Gruß
Trappa


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2010)

Generell wäre ich dabei 
Allerdings wäre es schön nen "alten Hasen" als Guide zu haben, da ich mich auch nur eher hier in BL auskenne und die Trails hier oft durch viel Waldautobahnstücke getennt sind.


----------



## ede paul (5. November 2010)

bin raus, hab morgen noch einiges zu erledigen....es soll eh schiffen...

den Hartgesottenen viel Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (5. November 2010)

@ DD: Kann nicht sagen, wann ich Samstag kann.  Der Estrichleger kommt.  Daher bin ich am Sa erstmal raus. Sonntag soll's ja regnen ... Mir 'abba' egal!


----------



## trappa (5. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ DD: Kann nicht sagen, wann ich Samstag kann.  Der Estrichleger kommt.  Daher bin ich am Sa erstmal raus. Sonntag soll's ja regnen ... Mir 'abba' egal!



Du musst ja eine Riesengarage haben. Der Estrichleger war doch schon gestern da, oder hat Dich das Schicksal aller "Häuslesbauer" ereilt? (Handwerker kommen nie dann wenn sie es sagen.)


----------



## KralleHB (5. November 2010)

Ich werde es auch kurzfristig entscheiden müssen. Es soll aber tatsächlich regnen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Libtech (5. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Du musst ja eine Riesengarage haben. Der Estrichleger war doch schon gestern da, oder hat Dich das Schicksal aller "Häuslesbauer" ereilt? (Handwerker kommen nie dann wenn sie es sagen.)



Doppelgarage. + Du kennst ja mein 'Auto'. 1.98m hoch. 
Der Handwerker hat sich für Sa angemeldet. Hatte ich was anderes gesagt? Mh?

Da ich heute den ganzen Mittag für das Estrich-Event alles vorbereitet habe, geht's nun mit Wilma auf einen N8-Ride. Punkte sammeln. 

@ DD: Du kannst nur bis 17Uhr? Andernfalls wäre ein N8-Ride machbar.  Wie gesagt, ich kann am Sa nur kurzfristig entscheiden, wann und wie lange ich fahren kann. Trotzdem viel Spaß, wenn ihr geht.


----------



## trappa (5. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ DD: Du kannst nur bis 17Uhr? Andernfalls wäre ein N8-Ride machbar.  Wie gesagt, ich kann am Sa nur kurzfristig entscheiden, wann und wie lange ich fahren kann. Trotzdem viel Spaß, wenn ihr geht.



Nachtritt geht bei mir nicht. Ich habe ab 18Uhr einen Termin. So wie es aussieht, wird der Ritt am Trauf entlang eher dünn besetzt sein.

Also DD, je nach Wetter kann ich mir zwei Varianten vorstellen.
*Variante 1: *
Treffpunkt in Bisingen oder Engstlatt
auf den Hundrücken - am Trauf entlang zum Irrenberg - am Trauf entlang zum Stich - über den Heiligenkopf weiter zum Blasenberg - runter nach Thanheim - zurück zum Ausgangspunkt

*Variante 2:*
Treffpunkt Schatt / Killertal Sporthalle
Richtung Jungingen-hoch zum Trauf-Am Trauf entlang zum Dreifürstenstein-weiter zum Hirschkopf-zurück nach Beuren-runter nach Bodelshausen-zurück zum Ausgang

Aber so wie ja alle mutmaßen wird es morgen regnen - ich hoffe ja nicht.

Ich werde morgen nochmal checken wer mitmacht.
Allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2010)

Variante 1 kenn ich nur im Schnee 
Variante 2, oder so ähnlich, schuldet Tobi mir noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (5. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Variante 1 kenn ich nur im Schnee
> Variante 3, oder so ähnlich, schuldet Tobi mir noch



Falls wir Variante 1 nehmen, können wir uns ja oberhalb Streichen treffen.

Aber ich denke das wird erst morgen diskutiert werden können.


----------



## dangerousD (5. November 2010)

Jup, wir warten mal das Wetter ab. Wenn es regnet, fahre ich hier - muß die Sauerei ja nicht im frisch geputzten Auto haben


----------



## KralleHB (6. November 2010)

Ich bin heute raus. Mal ein Tag ohne Sport tut auch gut!


----------



## [email protected] (6. November 2010)

Meld mich auch ab für heute...


----------



## trappa (6. November 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Jup, wir warten mal das Wetter ab. Wenn es regnet, fahre ich hier - muß die Sauerei ja nicht im frisch geputzten Auto haben



Guten Morgen an die Unentwegten.
So wie es aussieht wird der Regen erst gegen Abend hier einsetzen. 
Also steht einer Ausfahrt nichts im Wege. 
Leider sind aber zwischenzeitlich alle potentiellen Mitfahrer abgesprungen. Sieht also so aus, als ob wir dann alleine unterwegs sind DangerousD.

Falls Du Dich entscheidest zu kommen, dann schlage ich vor uns in Bisignen (Parkplatz Aldi) zu treffen. 
Von der Autobahn kommend (Abfahrt Empfingen) einfach bis zur B27 -Aufahrt Balingen - fahren. Durch die Unterführung durch Richtung Bisingen. Direkt nach dem Kreisverkehr geht es links zum Parkplatz.

DD Du hast meine Mobil#.

Ich warte dort so gegen 13Uhr, falls ich nichts anders von Dir höre.


----------



## trappa (6. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> (Abfahrt Empfingen)



Natürlich muss es Au*f*fahrt heißen.


----------



## trappa (6. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es Au*f*fahrt Balingen heißen.


so ist es richtig.


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2010)

Also ich bin dabei 

Sonst noch jemand? Traut Euch!


----------



## trappa (6. November 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> ....es soll eh schiffen...
> den Hartgesottenen viel Spass!!




Es hat nicht. Das Wetter war genial, windig zwar, aber das hat im Wald nicht gestört.

War eine tolle, aber doch etwas anstrengende Runde. 

Danke an den D, dass er mit mir gefahren ist.


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Es hat nicht. Das Wetter war genial, windig zwar, aber das hat im Wald nicht gestört.
> 
> War eine tolle, aber doch etwas anstrengende Runde.
> 
> Danke an den D, dass er mit mir gefahren ist.



Danke für's Guiden! 

Knapp 49km, 1.100hm und 2h 50min Fahrzeit. Der alte Mann ist so verdammt fit   

Zwischenzeitlich waren meine Beine doch mal etwas weich... aber es hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Gerne wieder!

Cheers

der D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (6. November 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> *Zwischenzeitlich waren meine Beine doch mal etwas weich*...



 ..ich glaub ich hab mich verhört??!! DD?? Schwächelst Du etwa??

@trappa: 

Ach [email protected]: Mo. bin ich dann wieder aus meinem Nachtdienst "befreit". Der Wettermann teilte mir gerade mit, daß es in etwa so wie heute bleiben soll (außer ein wenig kühler,was egal ist). 
Werde *Mi.* und *Fr.* (Fr. bis ca. 16Uhr) fahren gehen..Ort variabel. 
Kommt wer mit??


----------



## ede paul (6. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Es hat nicht. Das Wetter war genial, windig zwar, aber das hat im Wald nicht gestört.



hatte den Blick ständig nach draussen gerichtet und hab an euch gedacht, während ich zwei PC´s und zwei Laptops wieder auf Vordermann gebracht habe. Na ja man kann nicht alles haben. Super dass Ihr das trockene Wetter noch ausnutzen konntet!

@viola: bin für kommende Woche raus. Muss mich geschäftl. in München rumtreiben und komm erst So. Abend wieder.


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Lampe am Lenker (noch keine Helmhalterung). Das hat sich als deutlicher Nachteil herausgestellt. In engen Kehren sieht man nicht wo man hinfährt. Eine Helmhalterung ist bereits bestellt.



Deine Helmhalterung, inkl. Verlängerungskabel hat heute China verlassen... 

Also können bald die nächsten Nightrights anstehen...


----------



## trappa (8. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Deine Helmhalterung, inkl. Verlängerungskabel hat heute China verlassen...
> 
> Also können bald die nächsten Nightrights anstehen...



Hoffentlich geht es schneller, als die Lampe. Erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Erledigung. Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Nightride.


----------



## trappa (8. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Werde *Mi.* und *Fr.* (Fr. bis ca. 16Uhr) fahren gehen..Ort variabel.
> Kommt wer mit??



Mittwoch und Freitag könnte bei mir klappen - falls das Wetter mitspielt. Bei Regen fahre ich auf keinen Fall, es sei denn der Regen erwischt mich während der Fahrt.


----------



## Viol.a (8. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Mittwoch und Freitag könnte bei mir klappen ...



@trappa: Alles klar. Wo und wann treffen wir uns dann? Ich hätte Lust auf die Runde, die wir damals mit kralle gefahren sind!? Weißt Du noch, was ich meine? ..oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## trappa (8. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @trappa: Alles klar. Wo und wann treffen wir uns dann? Ich hätte Lust auf die Runde, die wir damals mit kralle gefahren sind!? Weißt Du noch, was ich meine? ..oder sowas in der Art.



o.k., dann treffen wir uns an der Domäne. Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, können wir am Mittwoch um 13Uhr losfahren.


----------



## Viol.a (8. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> o.k., dann treffen wir uns an der Domäne. Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, können wir am Mittwoch um 13Uhr losfahren.



Hervorragend Falls doch was dazwischen kommen sollte, weißt Du ja, wie Du mich erreichen kannst.

_"Freiheit"_, du hast mich wieder


----------



## weisser_rausch (8. November 2010)

Hallo Leute-falls ihr mich mal wieder mitnehmen würdet und das Wetter passt (dh nicht schon vor Start groß regnet, würde ich gerne mal wieder mit Euch unter der Woche fahren, falls ihr in der Gegend hechingen/balingen startet-wie z. B. bei der Domäne. Bin zeitlich flexibel-ginge auch abends-dann könnte ich mein Licht testen.

Grüße aus dem Süden
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KralleHB (8. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> o.k., dann treffen wir uns an der Domäne. Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, können wir am Mittwoch um 13Uhr losfahren.



Vielleicht komme ich auch dazu. Aber ist der Trail oben nicht ein bisschen feucht? Und so nah an der Kante!

Könnte mir aber auch einen Nightride am Mittwochabend vorstellen. Wie sieht es mit [email protected] und Libi aus? Trappa schafft ja auch zwei Touren am Tag.

Trappa und ich basteln gerade ein Projekt zusammen, das "Schönbuch-Memorial"-Projekt. Ich habe heute eine Lücke geschlossen. Es fehlt nur noch ein weiterer Weg und dann können wir mal wieder ein Forumsausfahrt machen.  Ich werde weiter berichten.

Heute kam übrigens der Reiskuchen zum Einsatz. Super!!! Einfach genial. Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle daran teilhaben lassen?!?

Möge der Regen ausbleiben und die Macht mit euch sein.


----------



## trappa (8. November 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich auch dazu. Aber ist der Trail oben nicht ein bisschen feucht? Und so nah an der Kante!
> 
> Könnte mir aber auch einen Nightride am Mittwochabend vorstellen. Wie sieht es mit [email protected] und Libi aus? Trappa schafft ja auch zwei Touren am Tag.
> 
> ...



1. Den Reiskuchen würde ich gerne probieren. Also bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ein Stück als "Versucherle" mitbringen.

2. Ja, der Trail ist wohl zu rutschig nach dem Regen vom Sonntag. Ich schlage alternativ Teile des "Schönbuch Memorials" vor.

3. @Weiser Rauch: Gerne willkommen. Da Du zeitlich unabhängig bist sollte es Dir ja keine Probleme bereiten am Mittwoch einfach an der Domäne zu uns zu stoßen.

Also dann bis *Mittwoch, 10.11.2010, 13 Uhr an der Domäne*.


----------



## trappa (8. November 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Könnte mir aber auch einen Nightride am Mittwochabend vorstellen. Wie sieht es mit [email protected] und Libi aus? Trappa schafft ja auch zwei Touren am Tag.



Nein, der schafft am Mittwoch keine zwei Touren. Abends bin ich schon verplant.
Nächstes Mal vielleicht.


----------



## Viol.a (9. November 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich auch dazu. Aber ist der Trail oben nicht ein bisschen feucht? Und so nah an der Kante!





trappa schrieb:


> 2. Ja, der Trail ist wohl zu rutschig nach dem Regen vom Sonntag. Ich schlage alternativ Teile des "Schönbuch Memorials" vor.



Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir völlig schnurz was wir fahren werden (und wenn´s nur simple Waldautobahnen werden), hauptsache wir fahren!



KralleHB schrieb:


> Könnte mir aber auch einen Nightride am Mittwochabend vorstellen....



Leider weder Lampe...noch Zeit. Bin bereits vergeben



KralleHB schrieb:


> Trappa und ich basteln gerade ein Projekt zusammen, das "Schönbuch-Memorial"-Projekt.... Ich werde weiter berichten.



"Schönbuch-Memorial"..da bin ich ja mal gespannt!

*@all: Was ist denn nun mit dem Forumsessen??*


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2010)

Also....

1. mein Reiskuchen schmeckt super, allerdings ist die Masse etwas zu feucht geblieben. Beim nächsten mal etwas mehr "Verkochen" 

2. Mich könnt ihr bis Ende nächste Woche abschreiben. Ich bin ab morgen früh bis Samstag in Frankfurt und danach habe ich meine Eltern bis Mi/Do hier im Ländle zu besuch. Da werde ich meine Trainingszeit spontan und alleine verbraten 

Allen anderen aber viel Spass beim gemeinsamen Radln!


----------



## trappa (9. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir völlig schnurz was wir fahren werden (und wenn´s nur simple Waldautobahnen werden), hauptsache wir fahren!
> 
> "Schönbuch-Memorial"..da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
> 
> *@all: Was ist denn nun mit dem Forumsessen??*



Nein, Viol.a, nicht *Hauptsache fahren* es muss auch etwas die Konzentration fordern. Ich denke wir werden eine schöne Runde finden. Aber nachdem es die letzten Tage immer mal wieder regnet, werden wir doch die _Traufgänge_ etwas meiden.

Forumsessen???  Bei mir geht es erst ab 22.11. Vorher kann ich nicht. So wie ich es lese ist auch bei [email protected] etwas dazwischen gekommen.
Die _Alte Säge_ ist ja als Ort schon mal ganz gut. Bleibt nur der Termin.
Also Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (9. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der Termin.
> Also Vorschläge.



Starten wir also einen 2ten Versuch?
Also gut.  Da ich jeden Tag esse, bin ich an keinen Termin gebunden.  Gerne ab dem 22.11.'10.

@ WR: Hoffentlich klappt's noch einmal in diesem Jahr! Können ja was ab der Woche nach dem 14.11.'10 ins Auge fassen.!

@ Maikel: Wie heißt es doch so schön in dem Koch-Video? "Mhh, schön feucht, geht ..." 

@ all: Wer gerne backt, auch für diejenigen mit 2 linken Händen: http://www.allwetterkind.de/Kochstudio/138-106-138.html

@ all: Bin nun am 14.11.'10 bei dem Radrennen 'hautnah & unplugged' in Stgt-Vaihingen am Start. (2 Plätze im Auto noch frei; bei Interesse PN oder Post #2794)


----------



## weisser_rausch (9. November 2010)

hallo trappa,

dann schau ich morgen um 13:00 an der Domäne in Hechingen vorbei, wenn es nicht regnet. Ich denke, man kann schon manches fahren-halt etwas vorsichtiger. melde mich dann morgen nochmal, wenn man das wetter etwas absehen kann. Muss halt mit etwas Vorlauf arbeiten, da es schon ein Stückchen bis dort ist.
Grüße wr


----------



## trappa (9. November 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> hallo trappa,
> 
> dann schau ich morgen um 13:00 an der Domäne in Hechingen vorbei, wenn es nicht regnet. Ich denke, man kann schon manches fahren-halt etwas vorsichtiger. melde mich dann morgen nochmal, wenn man das wetter etwas absehen kann. Muss halt mit etwas Vorlauf arbeiten, da es schon ein Stückchen bis dort ist.
> Grüße wr



Hi _weisser_rausch_. Also wenn das Wetter morgen so ist, wie es heute war, sehe ich keine Probleme. Für heute war ja auch Regen vorhergesagt. Der war dann heute morgen, ganz kurz.

Bin heute mal die Strecke gefahren, die ich mir für morgen vorstelle. Alles fahrbar, keine Probleme. Z.T. etwas matschig, aber insgesamt gut zu fahren - auch die single trails.
Also dann bis morgen. Ich freue mich.

Du hast eine PN


----------



## trappa (9. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Starten wir also einen 2ten Versuch?
> Also gut.  Da ich jeden Tag esse, bin ich an keinen Termin gebunden.  Gerne ab dem 22.11.'10.



Da ich annehme, dass das Wochenende der bevorzugte Zeitraum sein wird,  ziehe ich noch drei Tage vor. Es geht bei mir schon ab dem 19.11. 

Wie wäre es mit dem Freitag oder Samstag? Alte Säge wäre nicht schlecht. [email protected] könnte da sicher die Reservierung übernehmen.

Also auf geht's schaut in eure Kalender.


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2010)

Ich könnte die Reservierung übernehmen, kein Problem.
Aber: a. Ich kann erst wieder im Dezember was die WEs angeht
b. Es ist schwer vorstellbar in der Vorweihnachtszeit an einem WE dort wieder einen so großen Tisch wie im letzten Jahr zu bekommen...


----------



## Viol.a (9. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Da ich annehme, dass das Wochenende der bevorzugte Zeitraum sein wird,  ziehe ich noch drei Tage vor. Es geht bei mir schon ab dem 19.11.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit dem Freitag oder Samstag? Alte Säge wäre nicht schlecht. [email protected] könnte da sicher die Reservierung übernehmen.
> 
> Also auf geht's schaut in eure Kalender.



Hmm..am genannten We. bin ich in Freiburg. Evtl. bin ich am Freitag Abend noch da. Aber [email protected] schreibt ja, daß er für seinen Teil erst wieder im Dez. kann. Na schauen wir mal..


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. November 2010)

na dann hoffe ich, dass es nicht mehr anfängt zu regnen. Bis später dann.
@Tobi: wäre schön, wenn es mal klappt-gerne auch abends, muss meinem ganzen lampengeraffel mal anständig Einsatzzeiten bieten.
Gruß Henrik


----------



## trappa (10. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Hmm..am genannten We. bin ich in Freiburg. Evtl. bin ich am Freitag Abend noch da. Aber [email protected] schreibt ja, daß er für seinen Teil erst wieder im Dez. kann. Na schauen wir mal..



Hey Leute, macht da nur keinen Akt draus. 

Falls die "Alte Säge" der Ort des gemeinsamen Wunsches ist, dann schlage ich vor, dass [email protected] einfach einen Tag reservieren läßt - gerne auch unter der Woche.

Wer dann kann, der kommt. Wer nicht, der eben nicht.


----------



## trappa (10. November 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich, dass es nicht mehr anfängt zu regnen. Bis später dann.
> @Tobi: wäre schön, wenn es mal klappt-gerne auch abends, muss meinem ganzen lampengeraffel mal anständig Einsatzzeiten bieten.
> Gruß Henrik



Hi weisser_rausch, so wie es aussieht, wird die Ausfahrt trocken bleiben (von oben ).

Bis später


----------



## Libtech (10. November 2010)

@ *WR*: Auf einen N8Ride freue ich mich immer - außer donnerstags.

@ *die heute gefahren sind*: Ist es ein bisschen nass geworden? Auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit hat es auf Höhe Hechingen extrem geschüttet! Dafür gibt es jedenfalls einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (10. November 2010)

@Libi: Da war ich mitten drin 

 

Mir hat die Runde gefallen..und nochmals sorry Männer! Für heute gilt: I´m a loser baby.. 
Könnte mir jemand bitte noch die ungefähre Zeit nennen, die´s heute war? Zumindest bis zur Trennung? Wann ich am Auto gewesen bin, hab ich im Kopf..nur die Pausen zwischendrinn..meine Greta wollte nicht mitschneiden


----------



## trappa (10. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ *die heute gefahren sind*: Ist es ein bisschen nass geworden? Auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit hat es auf Höhe Hechingen extrem geschüttet! Dafür gibt es jedenfalls einen



In das _extrem geschüttet_ ist unsere Dame reingefahren. Der Rest hat einen Unterstand gefunden. Aber trotzdem sind wir nass geworden.


----------



## trappa (10. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @Libi: Da war ich mitten drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz im Gegenteil. Du warst Spitze!!! Mir hat die Runde sehr gut gefallen.

Die Zeit bei der Trennung war 2h, aber Du hast ja noch wenigstens 45min bis zum Auto gebraucht.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. November 2010)

Also ich bin nicht wirklich nass geworden
@Libi: nachts biken wäre schön-müssen mal schauen, wann der Untergrund einen Tick trockener ist.
Grüße Henrik


----------



## Viol.a (11. November 2010)

*@trappa*: Die Luft ist heute morgen schon wieder raus aus´m Reifen, trotzdem Du gestern keine Verdächtigen ausfindig machen konntest?!  

NICHT SCHON WIEDER!!! So eine Odyssee hatte ich ja erst im Sommer. Hmm..muß ich nun doch, nachdem alles andere bereits getauscht worden ist, ein neues LR kaufen? Oder muß Oscar doch schon früher "bluten"?

Her mit den Tipps..und LR-Infos.!

Na ja..kommt Zeit, kommt Rat..


----------



## KralleHB (11. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> *@trappa*: Die Luft ist heute morgen schon wieder raus aus´m Reifen, trotzdem Du gestern keine Verdächtigen ausfindig machen konntest?!
> 
> NICHT SCHON WIEDER!!! Solch eine Odyssee hatte ich doch erst..und nachdem ich alles andere bereits rundum erneuert habe damals..beginnt Projekt Oscar dann doch schon früher??



Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein! Baue das LR aus, hebe den Reifen einseitg von der Felge, nimm den Schlauch raus und halte ihn wie er rauskam, pumpe ihn auf und schau wo das Loch ist, danach kannst die Stelle auf 1-2cm genau am Reifen oder der Felge lokalisieren. So findest du auch kleine Grate im Alu oder Minidornen im Reifen. Ist keine Hexerei und billiger als ein neuer LRS! Aber wenn du die LR verschenken willst - ich nehme sie gerne.


So und jetzt ab in den Keller......


----------



## [email protected] (11. November 2010)

@Kralle: Ich habe mich letzte mal schon angeboten der LRS zu nehmen... 
Also hinten anstellen


----------



## trappa (11. November 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> *@trappa*: Die Luft ist heute morgen schon wieder raus aus´m Reifen, trotzdem Du gestern keine Verdächtigen ausfindig machen konntest?!
> Her mit den Tipps..und LR-Infos.!
> 
> Na ja..kommt Zeit, kommt Rat..



Hi Viol.a, Kralle hat Dir schon die Lösung genannt. Gestern konnte ich nichts feststellen, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass irgendwo doch ein kleiner Dorn drin ist, der nur unter Druck durchkommt. 
Möglicherweise findest Du auch den Verursacher, wenn Du den Mantel ganz von der Felge nimmst und umdrehst. Dann zeigt sich vielleicht der kleine Übeltäter.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (11. November 2010)

Hi Viola, mein Tipp:
Schlau aufpumpen und ins wasser halten identifiziert sicher die Stelle der Luftentweichung. Und am besten auch die Reifeninnenseite mit einem Fusseltuch, am besten weiss, entlangfahren-identifiziert auch kleinste Dornen, Splitter im reifen.
Viel Glück
wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (14. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Bin nun am 14.11.'10 bei dem Radrennen 'hautnah & unplugged' in Stgt-Vaihingen am Start. (2 Plätze im Auto noch frei; bei Interesse PN oder Post #2794)



Libtech wie war es? Das Wetter war ja nur vom Feinsten. Die Strecke wird hervorragend gewesen sein.

Ich war heute morgen unterwegs. Es war wie im Frühsommer. So kann es bleiben bis im Februar und dann so langsam wieder warm werden.

Allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## Libtech (14. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Libtech wie war es? Das Wetter war ja nur vom Feinsten. Die Strecke wird hervorragend gewesen sein.



Kurz zusammengefasst: 

- 45 Minuten fahren bis zur Kotzgrenze! Aber geil! 
- Die ersten 3 Runden Seitenstechen, anschließend wurde es besser aber dann kamen Rückenschmerzen von dem Rütteln. Also ein Marathon ist weniger anstrengend!
- ohne Sturz und nicht als Letzter ins Ziel 
- Wetter traumhaft: Kurz/Kurz gefahren; trotzdem recht schlammig > beim Warmfahren 1x leicht gestürzt als das Vorderrad weggeschmiert ist
- letztes Jahr insgesamt (alle Klassen) 60 Fahrer, heuer 150.
- Video folgt bei Gelegenheit

Übrigens "danke" für die "Kuppelei". 
Nach dem Rennen hörte ich meinen Vornamen rufen und ein netter Herr sprach mich an: "Wir haben dir zugesehen, hast du nicht Lust ..."
Weiteres erzähle ich persönlich.

Ebenfalls allen einen guten Wochenstart!


----------



## trappa (14. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> 
> - 45 Minuten fahren bis zur Kotzgrenze! Aber geil!
> - Die ersten 3 Runden Seitenstechen, anschließend wurde es besser aber dann kamen Rückenschmerzen von dem Rütteln. Also ein Marathon ist weniger anstrengend!
> ...



Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich hatte Deinen Namen bei der RSG genannt. War es einer von denen?
Ich war am Samstag in Tailfingen auf der X-Strecke. Es war sehr beeindruckend wie die schon mit den Kleinen anfangen X zu trainiern.  Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich am nächsten Samstag mal bei denen vorbeischauen. Die fahren immer um 14Uhr. Es sieht so aus, als ob das eine lockere Truppe ist.


----------



## Libtech (15. November 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Ich hatte Deinen Namen bei der RSG genannt. War es einer von denen?
> Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich am nächsten Samstag mal bei denen vorbeischauen. Die fahren immer um 14Uhr. Es sieht so aus, als ob das eine lockere Truppe ist.



Ja. es war einer von denen. Wenn es zeitlich passt, schaue ich auch kommenden Samstag dort vorbei.

Ach ja, und hier eine kleine, simple Impression von gestern.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16825174"]RSV Stuttgart Vaihingen Cyclocross 14.11.2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. November 2010)

da habi Abi gmacht


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. November 2010)

Hat jemand ein guten Tipp für Nightrides Routen? ^^

Am besten von Bisingen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (19. November 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für Nightride Routen? ^^
> 
> Am besten von Bisingen aus.



Dieselben wie auch bei Tag?  Einschränkung: Vielleicht nicht ganz so "knifflige" Geschichten - v.a. wenn man alleine fährt.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (19. November 2010)

War dann doch eher eine Fotosession


----------



## Libtech (20. November 2010)

@ orangesnsaft: Schönes, interessantes Bild. Musst mir mal erklären, wie so etwas geht.

@ all/nicht vor Kälte erstarrten: Morgen um 13Uhr an der Domäne > Trailsurfen.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (20. November 2010)

@ Libtech: ganz einfach^^ Man nehme eine Kamera mit Langzeitbelichtung stellt dies auf eine Gewisse Zeit und in der Zeit wird alles auf dem Foto aufgenommen.
Wie ein Video auf einem Bild.

Wo fahrt ihr dann morgen hin?
Ich würde gern mal mitfahren, aber ich hab keine Lust zur Domäne zu fahren^^
Zoller, Hexenlinde wäre geschickter für mich.


----------



## Libtech (20. November 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> @ Libtech: ganz einfach^^ Man nehme eine Kamera mit Langzeitbelichtung stellt dies auf eine Gewisse Zeit und in der Zeit wird alles auf dem Foto aufgenommen.
> Wie ein Video auf einem Bild.
> 
> Wo fahrt ihr dann morgen hin?
> ...



Also, dann sagen wir doch 13.30Uhr am oberen Parkplatz der Burg. Bei der Schranke, wo der Bus-Shuttle (aber nicht für uns) steht. Der Rest trifft sich an der Domäne.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (20. November 2010)

Wie lange wird die Tour und wo führt sie hin?


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2010)

Geplant ist ne Runde Richtung Himberg und 3-Fürstenstein...
Der Rest wird sich wohl unterwegs zeigen


----------



## Maces (21. November 2010)

Ich würde auch mitfahren werde mit Orangesnsaft um 13:30 am oberen Zoller Parkplatz sein


----------



## Libtech (21. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Geplant ist ne Runde Richtung Himberg und 3-Fürstenstein...
> Der Rest wird sich wohl unterwegs zeigen



*und* 3-Fürstenstein? Du bist ja zuversichtlich!

Ja, schauen wir mal unterwegs ...  

Schön, dass der O-Saft und maces auch mal dabei sind. 

bis gleich


----------



## trappa (21. November 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> *und* 3-Fürstenstein? Du bist ja zuversichtlich!
> 
> Ja, schauen wir mal unterwegs ...
> 
> ...



Grad schee wars. Trotz leichtem Nieselregen am Anfang - so gar nicht mein Startwetter, aber O-Saft und maces haben mich neugierig gemacht. Und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Tolle Truppe war es heute. Die Abfahrt über den Blasenberg war dann doch etwas heftig (Matsch, Rutschen).
Wer der Meinung ist, dass die MTBler  die Wanderwege verunstalten, der soll sich mal die Trails nach einem Holzeinschlag anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orangesnsaft (21. November 2010)

So sah es Heute leider nicht aus: 







Wer mir seine Email-Adresse schickt bekommt das Gruppen Bild von Heute in voller Qualtität.


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2010)

Jepp, schön wars.
OK! Das Bergauffahren können wir nächstemal einfach lassen 
Aber die Schlammtrails machen immer wieder aufs neue Spass.


----------



## Libtech (21. November 2010)

Ja, war eine richtig gute Runde + Truppe (6 Fahrer)  Bei -1°C und anfangs Regen ... 

Hatte was von Gorillas im Nebel und der 'Thanheim-Trail' war sprichwörtlich "Trailsurfen". 

@ o-saft: Also fotografieren kannst du. Stimmt, so sah es heute nicht aus - da hatte jemand die Burg 'geklaut'. Lade das Bild von heute doch einfach in dein Album.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (21. November 2010)

@ Libtech  Danke, ja ich habs vorher ins Album geladen.

Ich bin schon gespannt auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Tour ^^

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter beim nächsten mal besser 

Dann kann man sich Bergab mehr austoben.

Gut Nacht.


----------



## dangerousD (26. November 2010)

Schnee is schee 

Hier war ich Erster... (sollte einigen bekannt vorkommen - denkt Euch einfach den Schnee weg )




Hier war dann doch schon jemand vor mir da...




Über der Alb sah es trüb aus:





Bis denne

der D


----------



## trappa (26. November 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Schnee is schee
> Über der Alb sah es trüb aus:
> 
> Bis denne
> ...



Da kann ich nur beipflichten DD, war heute auch unterwegs. Trüb war es allerdings nicht. An der Burg habe ich einen neuen Trail gefunden.

Habe den neuen Schwalbe Ice Spike ausprobiert. Einfach genial. Allerdings fehlte bei starken Anstiegen doch etwas die Traktion bei meinem Rennreifen hinten.

So wie es aussieht stehen aber morgen die Bretter in Bereitschaft.


----------



## ede paul (27. November 2010)

wow, freu mich schon auf den Winter zu Hause! Danke für die Impression, da kann ich mich schon seelisch und moralisch auf meine Rückkehr vorbereiten.

Grüsse aus Shanghai


----------



## Viol.a (28. November 2010)

Bei mir ist die Vorweihnachtsstimmung zwar noch nicht wirklich angekommen, dennoch:

Euch allen ´nen schönen 1.Advent


----------



## Viol.a (30. November 2010)

Hey...seid Ihr alle schon in den Winterschlaf verfallen?? 

Es ist herrlich winterlich dort draußen! Und Dank GoreTex&Co. ist sogar mir Frostbeule, nach kürzester Zeit mollig warm ..natürlich auch Dank der Bewegung
Teils unberührter Schnee..außer dem Knirschen unter einem, nix als Stille..schwer mit Schnee behangene Bäume..

Eine kleine Impression von meiner Laufstrecke..


 

Hoffe, daß Ihr den Chaostag gestern, alle heil überstanden habt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (30. November 2010)

Winterschlaf?

Ja, voll und ganz. 

Nee, natürlich nicht.  Schließlich gilt es kommenden Samstag das letzte Rennen des Jahres zu fahren. Dann sind die 8 (resp. 6) für dieses Jahr voll. 

Gestern war ein Chaostag? Habe davon nichts mitbekommen, außer dass ich 50 Minuten länger als sonst im Disco saß.  
In der Mittagspause ging es 35 Minuten laufen, und am Abend dann nochmal 40 Minuten Intervalle auf der Rolle fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

Meinungen???


----------



## Libtech (30. November 2010)

Irgendwie sollten die Farben schwarz und weiß (Hohenzollern) drin vorkommen. Sonst gut. 
Oder: Die Fläche von Local in rot einfärben und die Fläche von Rider in schwarz. Schrift dann in weiß.  

Oder das hier: 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&hl=de&sa=N&rlz=1I7HPEB_de&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1

Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, wofür das verwendet wird? FB?


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2010)

Ich wurde durch so diverse T-Shirts der nsmb.com auf die Idee gebracht, so etwas zu machen...

Hatte auch schon mit den Hohenzollern-Farben geliebäugelt  Habe es dann extra "schlicht" gelassen um mir auf dem Blueprint MEinungen zu holen!

Abgesehen davon: Die Farben müssten schwarz, weiß und gelb sein - Wappen Zollernalb


----------



## Viol.a (30. November 2010)

Na, da ist ja doch noch jemand "wach"
@Libbi: 6 Rennen..8 Fahrten..Hut ab!!!

@[email protected]: Mir kam spontan die gleiche Idee wie Libbi, mit der rot-schwarz-weißen  Schrift. Die weiß-schwarze Version fände ich ein wenig zu schlicht.

Auf einem schwarzen Tshirt evtl. nicht nur mit weißer Schrift, sondern auch mit weißem Rand?!


----------



## ede paul (1. Dezember 2010)

vllt. lässt sich noch ein Bike andeuten. Nicht dass man mit Motorisierten, Reitern, oder anderen verwechselt wird. Die Grafik find ich super!

Juhu ich flieg heut zurück in den deutschen Winter! Endlich wieder frische klare Winterluft atmen....hach das wird geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (1. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Meinungen???



Tolle Grafik, [email protected] Das gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Der Hinweis von Ede ist aber auch wichtig. Ein MTB irgendwo stilisiert würde das Ganz noch abrunden. 
Die Farben könnten sich je nach Untergrund ergeben. Ich bin da nicht so auf die blaublütigen Urheberrechte fixiert.
Einen HInweis habe ich noch. Wir fahren ja im Zollernalbkreis. Da ist - soweit ich das bei meinen Kontakten merke - die englische Sprache nicht unbedingt dominant, wenngleich sie doch immer wieder vorblitzt. 
Wie wäre es mit einem idiomatischen Bezug - z.B. Albtraufsurfer oder Albziegen (das sind die, die meckern, wenn es bergauf geht), oder auch "Mir reite Alb nauf und nunter"

Mich persönlich stört das "local", denn durch die stilisierte Burg ist das schon beschrieben.

Aber nochmal: Die Idee ist sehr gut und das Bild treffend.


----------



## alböhi (1. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Meinungen???



klasse idee !!!

gruss andreas

ps.: sind bei euch die trails schon gespurt?


----------



## Libtech (1. Dezember 2010)

@ maikel: Die Umrandung könnte ein stilisiertes Kettenblatt sein. Kommt nicht so 'soft', wie die bisherige Umrandung. (Grenzlinie des ZAK?).
Ein MTB könnte die Burg runterfahren: Also eine Schlangenlinie die Burg runter zeichnen und ein MTB auf die Linie setzen. Von oben rechts kommend.

Zu "Lokal"-Rider fällt mir spontan ein Hefeweizen ein. 
Aber der Anglizismus passt. Sind ja 'moderne' Menschen. Da trotzdem verwurzelt, könnte man ja was Schwäbisches dazuschreiben?

@ alböhi: Trails gespurt? Warum magst vorbeikommen? Die Nokis dürften diese Woche noch ankommen.


----------



## KralleHB (1. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst????

Tolle Idee mit der Grafik. Ich würde ein Kettenblatt drum herum ganz gut finden. Die Farben müsste ich mal sehen bevor ich eine Meinung abgebe. Macht sich sicherlich gut auf einem T-Shirt oder Kapuzenpulli (oder wie wir ja auch sagen: Longsleeve-Hoodie). Ich freue mich schon auf die Entwürfe.

Thema Wetter: Ich wollte ja das ganze Jahr durch fahren. Habe extra ein Hardtail gebastelt! Und jetzt der viele Schnee. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das Ski fahren wieder entdeckt habe. Hatte wohl jemand mal versteckt. Ich war diese Woche einmal Snowkiten und einen Nachmittag am Lift in Albstadt. Und jetzt habe ich mir auch noch Skilanglauf-Equipment besorgt. Es tut mir so Leid. Aber ich gelobe Besserung.

Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Fahrt aus? Dann kann man sich auch besser aufraffen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2010)

Farbspiel:


----------



## trappa (1. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Farbspiel:



Auf jeden Fall kommt da die Burg sehr plastisch raus. Sieht sehr gut aus.
Und nun noch den weissen Radler der den Burgtrail runterzirkelt.


----------



## KralleHB (2. Dezember 2010)

Bei den vielen Fotos hier:

Hatte nicht jemand ein Foto bei der Forumsausfahrt beim Mammutbaum gemacht???


Wo ist denn das?

Haben wollen!


----------



## Libtech (2. Dezember 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Fotos hier:
> 
> Hatte nicht jemand ein Foto bei der Forumsausfahrt beim Mammutbaum gemacht???
> 
> ...



Der "jemand" war der Ede. Vielleicht sehen wir einfach zu ***** aus, dass es noch nicht aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## trappa (2. Dezember 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Bei den vielen Fotos hier:
> 
> Hatte nicht jemand ein Foto bei der Forumsausfahrt beim Mammutbaum gemacht???
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut,  aber lasst euch die Fotos  per e-mail  schicken. Ich finde Fotos auf denen Personen zu erkennen sind haben hier im Forum nichts verloren.

Ich hoffe ede-paul respektiert das.


----------



## ede paul (3. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Der "jemand" war der Ede. Vielleicht sehen wir einfach zu ***** aus, dass es noch nicht aufgetaucht ist.



neeeee Ihr seht auf den Pics einfach phantastisch aus, wie immer halt....

Wusste jedoch dass Trappa damit ein Problem hat und sich nicht im Web finden möchte, sonst wären die schon lange hochgeladen. Also wer will, einfach Mailadresse per PN dann schick ich euch die Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (3. Dezember 2010)

ede paul schrieb:


> neeeee Ihr seht auf den Pics einfach phantastisch aus, wie immer halt....
> 
> Wusste jedoch dass Trappa damit ein Problem hat und sich nicht im Web finden möchte, sonst wären die schon lange hochgeladen. Also wer will, einfach Mailadresse per PN dann schick ich euch die Pics.



Danke ede.


----------



## Libtech (3. Dezember 2010)

@ ede: Du schickst uns die Pics? Danke.  Und dann kommen sie ins Fotoalbum.  *Scheeeeeeeeeeeeerz*

Da Trappa ja nicht auf Film gebannt sein möchte - habe Verständnis - darf er den Kameramann machen. 

Das wird ein lustiger Winter.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (3. Dezember 2010)

... ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?!?


----------



## trappa (3. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Da Trappa ja nicht auf Film gebannt sein möchte - habe Verständnis - darf er den Kameramann machen.



Jederzeit gerne.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das wird ein lustiger Winter.



Vor allem wohl schneereich. Muß mich jetzt noch bis Ende Dezember schonen (Dienstag wurde mir ein Stück Meniskus entfernt), aber dann geht's wieder auf's Brett. Respektive Bike 

Grüße vom Krankenbett

der D


----------



## trappa (3. Dezember 2010)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Vor allem wohl schneereich. Muß mich jetzt noch bis Ende Dezember schonen (Dienstag wurde mir ein Stück Meniskus entfernt), aber dann geht's wieder auf's Brett. Respektive Bike
> 
> Grüße vom Krankenbett
> 
> der D



DD ich wünsche Dir gute und schnelle  Besserung.  Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.


----------



## dangerousD (3. Dezember 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> DD ich wünsche Dir gute und schnelle  Besserung.



Ich arbeite dran! Zumindest Gehen und Autofahren klappt schon wieder 



trappa schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt.



Dito!


----------



## ede paul (3. Dezember 2010)

@dd: auch von mir gute Besserung! Möge alles schön ausheilen!!!

@trappa + Libi: pics kommen....

so und jetzt geh ich den Jetlag raus-BIKEN!!!


----------



## Libtech (3. Dezember 2010)

@ ML: Mann muss sich auch mal was gönnen. Spielzeug eben. 

@ trappa: Danke, "Trappa Spielberg". 

@ dd: Schneereich -Yes! Und meine Gebete wurden auch erhört.  
Am 11.12 geht's nach "Da-vo's" Schnee hat. 
Dir eine schnelle Erholung.  Die Wintersaison fängt ja gerade erst an.  Da sind noch genug gemeinsame Sessions drin.

@ ede: Viel Spaß auf dem Rad - die Sonne scheint - perfekt! 

Mal schauen, ob ich morgen in Offenburg starten werde. Ein Crossrennen wurde bereits - wegen Wetter/Schnee/Eis/Risiko f.d. Fahrer - abgesagt. Sonst kann ich dir am Krankenbett Gesellschaft leisten, DD. 
Marcus Klausmann soll auch gemeldet sein ... aber zum Glück geht's nicht nur bergab.  Wobei ich ja eh nur eine 'Hobbette' bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2010)

@DD: Alles Gute auch von meiner Seite aus...
@Libi: Das ist fies!!!  Ich habe die ganze Zeit überlegt mir eine zu holen und mich gestern dagegen entschieden...


----------



## Libtech (4. Dezember 2010)

@ [email protected]: Dann kannst du dich ja morgen wieder dafür entscheiden. 

@ all: Jemand heute Lust im Schnee biken zu gehen? *14.30 Uhr an der Domäne?* Ich schau hier um 14 Uhr nochmal rein. Also bitte bestätigen. 

Ansonsten morgen, am Sonntag?


----------



## Orangesnsaft (4. Dezember 2010)

Ne Heute gehts schlecht...
Morgen vielleicht.

mfg O-Saft


----------



## Viol.a (4. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ all: Jemand heute Lust im Schnee biken zu gehen? *14.30 Uhr an der Domäne?* Ich schau hier um 14 Uhr nochmal rein. Also bitte bestätigen.


@Libi: Offenburg ist demnach ausgefallen??



Libtech schrieb:


> Ansonsten morgen, am Sonntag?


Oh, ich hätte Lust...aber leider auch Dienst bis 14Uhr, da ist´s ja fast schon wieder dunkel..ohne Lampe etwas "arrggh"
Und ´nen Schlauch müßte ich obendrein noch schnorren............

ODER der *DD* leiht mir sein Heiligtum..brauchst es doch eh gerade nicht ..oder liegt es schon in seinen Bestandteilen zerlegt im Hobbyzimmer??

Blöder Schichtdienst!!

Hans+Edith melden dann noch: Nobel DD..und Danke!! War aber nur mehr der Hinweis, daß ich gerne würde, aber nicht kann 
@Libi: Schade! Die Saison läuft ja aber zum Glück noch ´ne Weile  Dir viel Spaß heute im Schnee......*Neid*


----------



## dangerousD (4. Dezember 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @Libi: Offenburg ist demnach ausgefallen??
> 
> 
> Oh, ich hätte Lust...aber leider auch Dienst bis 14Uhr, da ist´s ja fast schon wieder dunkel..ohne Lampe etwas "arrggh"
> ...



Naja, wenn Du meine Leuchtmittel meinst - die zerlege ich nicht  Kann Dir also durchaus etwas leihen. Aber nur kurz - bin ja bald wieder fit  Meld' Dich einfach!


----------



## Libtech (5. Dezember 2010)

@ viol.a: Ja, Offenburg ist ausgefallen.  Es kommt halt immer anders als man denkt. Dafür habe ich ein Auge auf das Jedermann Rennen im Rahmen der DM in Lorsch geworfen. 

Habe die Zeit daher heute ein wenig anderweitig genutzt.
Das Video ist nicht der Brüller (nur *eine *Sequenz von vielen heute aufgenommenen) und simpelst aufbearbeitet.
Macht aber Laune. Quali ist auch ganz okay, wobei ich nicht mal in Full HD gefilmt habe. Um es wenigstens in HD zu sehen, einfach auf die *blaue Überschrift *klicken.
Morgen geht's nochmal raus (Wollte eigentlich vor 14 Uhr starten ...), um ein bisschen mehr zu filmen: Einstellungen testen und versch. "Positionen" ausprobieren. 
Die Nokians wollten auch noch eingefahren werden - ca.50Km auf der Straße?!  Aber ich steuer gleich in Richtung Schnee. 

Und nun, Vorhang auf:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (5. Dezember 2010)

@libi: schick, wo bestellt? was bezahlt??


----------



## Libtech (5. Dezember 2010)

@ ede: Hast 'ne PN. / War heute wieder unterwegs. Leider die Cam auf der Helmhalterung zu tief montiert - Kruzefi*! Sonst wäre es eine schöne Action geworden ... Aber wenn alles auf Anhieb klappen würde, wär's ja langweilig.


----------



## Libtech (6. Dezember 2010)

Hier nun der zweite Versuch. Ist schon ein klein bisschen interessanter geworden.
Das Pärchen bei 2:33 schaute etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Viol.a (6. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Hier nun der zweite Versuch. Ist schon ein klein bisschen interessanter geworden.
> Das Pärchen bei 2:33 schaute etwas verwirrt.


----------



## trappa (7. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Hier nun der zweite Versuch. Ist schon ein klein bisschen interessanter geworden.
> Das Pärchen bei 2:33 schaute etwas verwirrt.



Ganz hervorradend Libtech. Das macht richtig Laune die Strecke mitzufahren. 
Falls Du mal den Zoom ausprobierst, pass auf dass Du keiner Fehlinterpretation unterliegst (siehe Anhang)


----------



## Orangesnsaft (8. Dezember 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10242/h

@Libtech: Bekommst auch so ein überwältigendes Video hin? ^^


Fährt jemand am Wochenende am Zollern rum?

mfg


----------



## KralleHB (9. Dezember 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10242/h
> 
> @Libtech: Bekommst auch so ein überwältigendes Video hin? ^^
> 
> ...



Ich glaube schon, dass "wir" so ein Video auch hinbekommen. Dann müssten wir alle mal eine Kamera mitnehmen und ganz viele Fahrten aus verschiedenen Positionen filmen. Mit dem richtigen Schneideprogramm bekommt man auch die Zeitlupensequenzen und die Grafiken hin. Ist halt nur ein großer Aufwand. Aber in HD-Auflösung mit einem Stativ werden die Bilder schon ganz ordentlich. 
Ist aber eher etwas für den Sommer. Wenn das Logo fertig ist, könnte man ja mal einen Werbefilm drehen

PS: Das könnte man auch gut im Bikepark drehen.

An manchen Tagen hätte ich auch Lust zu so einer Aktion


----------



## ede paul (9. Dezember 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Ist aber eher etwas für den Sommer. Wenn das Logo fertig ist, könnte man ja mal einen Werbefilm drehen
> 
> PS: Das könnte man auch gut im Bikepark drehen.





ach und du bekommst noch was von mir....habs nicht vergessen....


----------



## Orangesnsaft (9. Dezember 2010)

@ KralleHB: "PS: Das könnte man auch gut im Bikepark drehen.

An manchen Tagen hätte ich auch Lust zu so einer Aktion
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Na klaro 

Ich müsst nur noch ein wenig im Bikepark üben damits auch gut aussieht^^

mfg.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (9. Dezember 2010)

Und als T-Shirt Spruch dann "Downhill - because golf and football only require one ball."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (9. Dezember 2010)

@Lenin: Darf ich dann nicht mehr mitspielen...??

Wo die doch nächstes Jahr, so ist es mir zugetragen worden, eine gar phantastische "viol.a-line" haben sollen?! Gut, mein Können ist noch seeeehr beschränkt, aber Lust zu sowas hätte ich auch.


----------



## ede paul (9. Dezember 2010)

It takes balls to ride downhill, other sports just play with them!!!

@viola: man kann ja den Begriff durchaus weiter gefasst verstehen.  also Mitspielen!!!


----------



## Orangesnsaft (11. Dezember 2010)

Fährt heute jemand am Zollern?

Ich werd übern Mittag am Zollern (Hometrail) sein und an meinem privat Kicker 

So schlecht ist das Wetter auch net xD

mfg


----------



## trappa (11. Dezember 2010)

Orangesnsaft schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand am Zollern?
> 
> Ich werd übern Mittag am Zollern (Hometrail) sein und an meinem privat Kicker
> 
> ...



Sorry zu spät gesehen. War schon um 11 unterwegs. Dir viel Spass an Deinem privat kicker.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (11. Dezember 2010)

Ok, macht nichts, beim rumhüpfen is mir die Schraube der Sattelklemme verreckt. 
Muss erstmal ne neue besorgen, um wieder fahren zu können. 

mfg


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab heute mal mein neu aufgebautes Hardtail eingefahren.
Nicht schlecht für einen "Restekiste plündern"-Aufbau


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2010)

Weiß jemand von euch was und wo der Snake-Trail in Albstadt ist?

Scheint wohl Teil der Gonzo Albstadt-Classics zu sein,...


----------



## Viol.a (12. Dezember 2010)

@[email protected]: Keinen blaßen Schimmer..aber Libi oder trappa können Dir vielleicht helfen!
Ach ja..wünsche allen ´nen schönen 3.Advent


----------



## trappa (12. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch was und wo der Snake-Trail in Albstadt ist?
> 
> Scheint wohl Teil der Gonzo Albstadt-Classics zu sein,...



Hey [email protected], den kann ich Dir zeigen. Aber ich denke, dass uns da der Schnee in den nächsten Tagen etwas Probleme bereiten könnte. 
Ich war gestern da oben. Zum Teil sind richtig heftige Schneeverwehungen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht umfällt, wenn man stecken bleibt.
Es ist tatsächlich ein Teil des Gonso Classics.
Sag einfach wann. Dann können wir ja auch den Austausch vornehmen (Geld gegen Ware ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trappa (12. Dezember 2010)

trappa schrieb:


> Hey [email protected], den kann ich Dir zeigen.



Noch was. Ich vergass zu erwähnen, dass es da erst mal kräftig nach oben geht.


----------



## Libtech (12. Dezember 2010)

@ Orangesnsaft aka "OJ": Landest du auf dem Sattel, wenn du springst? Du bist doch kein Querfeldeinfahrer! 

@ maikel: Gratuliere zum Aufbau  

@ trappa: What goes up, must come down. 

cheers lib,
dem dem heute *alle * Muskeln weh tun.


----------



## Orangesnsaft (12. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ Orangesnsaft aka "OJ": Landest du auf dem Sattel, wenn du springst? Du bist doch kein Querfeldeinfahrer!




Ach manchmal schon ^^
Nein, es war sehr kalt und ich wollt den Sattel wieder festmachen und zack is die Schraube durch. Vielleicht wars einfach zu stark eingestellt.


----------



## trappa (12. Dezember 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> @[email protected]: Keinen blaßen Schimmer..aber Libi oder trappa können Dir vielleicht helfen!



Das wäre übrigens ein ideales Trainingsgelände für Dich Viol.a. Sehr schöne _switch backs_. Und nicht all zu steil. Das geht sowohl rauf wie runter.


----------



## Viol.a (12. Dezember 2010)

@trappa: Dann würde ich mich, wenn auch noch mit Angst gepaart, über kommende Trainingssessions mit Euch freuen. Muß doch mal was mit mir werden ..aber immerhin besitze ich Kampfgeist


----------



## trappa (13. Dezember 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> ..aber immerhin besitze ich Kampfgeist


Das bewundere ich, denn ohne Kampfgeist geht gar nichts. 
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten Sessions.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar ein MTB-Forum hier .... aber dies die schönste Nebensache der Welt. 
Mein drittes Projekt in HD. Leider schon wieder komplett bewölkter Himmel und Schneefall. (HD "einschalten" und Video komplett "buffern" lassen) 

@ DD: Erhol' dich gut.  Der Schnee wartet. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17806568"]Davos Hilight Shop 11.12.2010 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Orangesnsaft (14. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein MTB-Forum hier .... aber dies die schönste Nebensache der Welt.
> Mein drittes Projekt in HD. Leider schon wieder komplett bewölkter Himmel und Schneefall. (HD "einschalten" und Video komplett "buffern" lassen)
> 
> @ DD: Erhol' dich gut.  Der Schnee wartet.
> ...





Gut gut^^
Am Schnitt kannst noch arbeiten, damits besser zur Musik passt.

Da waren auch Freunde von mir mit.
Leider hab ich des voll verplant mich dort anzumelden -.-

Ich werd aber am Wochenende in Tailfingen einwenig im Funpark unterwegs sein.


----------



## KralleHB (14. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein MTB-Forum hier .... aber dies die schönste Nebensache der Welt.
> Mein drittes Projekt in HD. Leider schon wieder komplett bewölkter Himmel und Schneefall. (HD "einschalten" und Video komplett "buffern" lassen)
> ]



Sag mal was das dritte Projekt ist! Bike und Snowboard ist ja klar, aber was kommt dann? Doch hoffentlich nicht das Schlafzimmer, oder

Jetzt kannst du ja mal mit Effekten anfangen, dann wird das ganze noch besser. Bei professionellen Filmen sind die Schnitte natürlich schneller und öfter. Ist manchmal schon sehr nervig. Ich mag es auch ruhiger.

Ich wollte ja nochmal sagen, dass ich es hier richtig super finde. Ich war gestern in Tailfingen powdern. Ja, ja, klingt gelogen, aber die 15cm Neuschnee waren nicht gewalzt und so kam Tiefschneefeeling auf. Da ich recht früh da war, konnte ich noch viele Lines in den Schnee ziehen. Es war einfach nur toll. 

Heute war gewalzt und dann wird es ja auch schnell langweilig. Also bin ich in den Funpark. Natürlich war ich alleine da. Also erstmal den Schnee vor der Box geshapt und dann ab auf den Slider. Das sieht  in den Filmen immer so einfach aus. Also ich hatte mächtig Respekt und musste mich langsam rantasten. Hat auch riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich werde morgen wohl wieder hin.

Ich seid hier so von Glück gesegnet! (Kann man das so sagen?) Nur 20km bis zum Lift und Schnee ist auch noch da.

Natürlich ist Davos auch nicht schlecht. Sag doch beim nächsten Mal Bescheid. Mit mehreren Leuten macht so eine Fahrt doch viel mehr Spaß und man kann sich auch filmen lassen.

So, möge der Schnee sich vermehren. Das Bike muss warten.

Gruß


----------



## dangerousD (14. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> @ DD: Erhol' dich gut.  Der Schnee wartet.



Sieht schon ganz gut aus. Im Januar sollte ich auch wieder ein Brett unter die Füße schnallen und damit fahren können. Andererseits stehen ab Januar wohl auch meine neuen bereiften Trainingsgeräte zur Verfügung...  Das neue Jahr wird gut


----------



## Viol.a (15. Dezember 2010)

Libtech schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein MTB-Forum hier .... aber dies die schönste Nebensache der Welt.
> Mein drittes Projekt in HD.



WOOOOOW!!! Genial!!! Das Spielzeug gefällt mir!

(Cave: off-topic!) Na dann..hätte jemand Lust, sich am Do. mit Brett(ern) in den PowPow zu stürzen? Würde in Tailfingen den Lift schon irgendwie hoch kommen :/ Allerdings gleich vorweg..ich esse den Schnee noch recht gerne 
Vielleicht bekommt ihr ja noch ein paar X-Chromosomen bequatscht mitzukommen! ?


----------



## KralleHB (15. Dezember 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> (Cave: off-topic!) Na dann..hätte jemand Lust, sich am Do. mit Brett(ern) in den PowPow zu stürzen? Würde in Tailfingen den Lift schon irgendwie hoch kommen :/ Allerdings gleich vorweg..ich esse den Schnee noch recht gerne
> Vielleicht bekommt ihr ja noch ein paar X-Chromosomen bequatscht mitzukommen! ?



Leider kann ich nie am Donnerstag. Ich war aber heute da und es fällt immer noch Schnee. Das könnte morgen ganz schön werden. 

Ich werde am Freitag wieder da sein. Habe heute schon Fortschritte auf den Boxen gemacht. Vielleicht werde ich das irgendwann mal filmen. Bin allerdings noch weit von den Freeridepros entfernt. Ich habe heute an einer der kleinen (Kinder)-Boxen geübt. Ich war dann ganz stolz auf meinen Move und dann kam so ein jugendlicher Freestyler an und hat den selben Trick aus dem Stand gemacht Man wird halt nicht jünger.

Vielleicht gesellt sich ja am Freitag jemand dazu.

Vielleicht sollte ich weniger Freeridefilme gucken?!


----------



## Viol.a (15. Dezember 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


> Leider kann ich nie am Donnerstag. Ich war aber heute da und es fällt immer noch Schnee. Das könnte morgen ganz schön werden.



...füllt sich schon komisch an, wenn das Auto in´s Tingeln gerät und nicht mehr das tut, was Frau will

Da kommt immer noch so weißes Zeugs vom Himmel! Würde morgen bestimmt "nett" werden. 
Ich würde juchzen und gluggsen würde sich jemand dazu gesellen und alleine DAS wäre doch schon ein Kommen wert
Los!!!..Flutlicht und lecker PowPow..wer könnte dem widerstehen?!

EInfach melden..Zeit und Ort sind vollkommen variabel!

P.S.: Zum Glück heißt es *WINTER*pokal..und nicht Radfahrpokal..


----------



## Libtech (15. Dezember 2010)

@ OJ: Ja, am Schnitt und auch an anderen Dingen muss ich noch viel arbeiten. Wobei letztendlich auch nicht viel Arbeit in dem Video steckt. Laune macht es auf jeden Fall.  Und besser wird man nur durch das 'Doing'. 

@ dd: Neue bereifte Trainingsgeräte? Mh, da bin ich gespannt. 

@ kralle: Ich meinte mit drittes Projekt, dass dies generell mein drittes Filmchen überhaupt ist. Im Schlafzimmer filme ich nicht. Die GoPro schafft maximal eh nur 60 fps. Das würde sich nicht lohnen ....  

Finde toll, dass es dir hier im Ländle so gefällt. 

Wenn ich gesundheitlich bis Sa wieder fit sein sollte, geht's am Sa nach Damüls oder an das Fellhorn.  Am Freitag schneit es dort 20cm  und für Sa ist Sonnenschein vorhergesagt.


----------



## Viol.a (16. Dezember 2010)

Schleppliftteufel??..erfolgreich in die Flucht geschlagen! Ziehwegstolperer??..Schnee von gestern! Tiefschneefahren??..reine Ekstase!!!

Ich sag´s euch: Tiefschneefahren ist der absolute Waaaahhhhnnnsssiinnn!!!!! Das ist besser als die schönste Nebensache der Welt 
Mein Grinsen bekomme ich gerade nicht mehr wirklich aus dem Gesicht 

Nur schade, daß niemand sonst mit mir genießen konnte

Edith ruft noch von draußen rein:
@Libi (&Co.): Gute Besserung!! ...und dann viel Powdersurfinggenuß am Sa.!
@kralleHB: Viel Spaß Dir morgen! Wenn ich an all´den fluffigen Neuschnee denke dann..muß leider arbeiten ;(


----------



## lilu24 (17. Dezember 2010)

Viol.a schrieb:


> Schleppliftteufel??..erfolgreich in die Flucht geschlagen! Ziehwegstolperer??..Schnee von gestern! Tiefschneefahren??..reine Ekstase!!!
> 
> Ich sag´s euch: Tiefschneefahren ist der absolute Waaaahhhhnnnsssiinnn!!!!! Das ist besser als die schönste Nebensache der Welt
> Mein Grinsen bekomme ich gerade nicht mehr wirklich aus dem Gesicht
> ...



Fährst du bei dem Wetter echt noch? Da kommst doch keinen Hang hoch bei dem Schnee oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Viola,
Tiefschneefahren ist die beste Sache der Welt.
@lilu-klar kommt bman auch bei dem Wetter noch den Buckel hoch-alles eine Frage der technik und macht Spass-aber Viola meinte sicher nicht das Rad mit dem Tiefschnee


----------



## Viol.a (20. Dezember 2010)

@wr: 

@all: Wünsche Euch allen entspannte und ruhige Weihnachtstage!!! 



..bin dann über die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal weg ..."Zuhause"...wenn sie denn fliegen, die großen Vögel?!


----------



## dangerousD (20. Dezember 2010)

Kann mich der Vio nur anschließen 

 Laßt Euch reich beschenken, am besten mit Zeit zum Biken! Und seid nett zueinander...



@Libi: Nr. 1 hole ich am Donnerstag persönlich in Lübbrechtsen ab


----------



## Viol.a (20. Dezember 2010)

@DD: Ging aber hurtig!! Ohhh..da will ich auch mal hin Sich selbst zu "beschenken", ist doch immer wieder schön!
Ist klar, was Sylvester als *ALLERERSTES* gemacht wird, gelle?!


----------



## dangerousD (21. Dezember 2010)

Bowle trinken...


----------



## KralleHB (22. Dezember 2010)

So Leute!

Ich war heute seit 4 Wochen wieder mal auf dem Rad! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, habe nichts verlernt.

Auf dem Rückweg ist gerade der Mond aufgegangen. Also schnell nach Hause und die Spiegelreflex aufs Stativ und ein paar Bilder geschossen.

Hier mal eins der tollen Bilder:







Nachdem ich heute noch in der Foto-Ausgabe vom Mountainbikerider-Mag geblättert habe, habe ich gleich Lust auf mehr bekommen. Auch die Sache mit den Videos macht mich an. Also 2011 gibt es viel zu tun.

Wo ich schon mal dabei bin:

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für das tolle letzte halbe Jahr und freue mich schon riesig auf 2011. Mögen die Ketten stets geschmiert sein.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest (mit hoffentlich viel Bike-Hardware unterm Baum) und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Der Ostdorf-Buddha


----------



## Orangesnsaft (22. Dezember 2010)

KralleHB schrieb:


>



HOI OI OI 

Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus!!!
Der Nebel haucht dem Bild noch das gewisse Etwas ein!
Ich hab den Vollmand (?) leider nur am nächsten Morgen gesehen.

Leider hab ich keine Spiegelreflexcam.
Aber ich glaub über sowas könnte man in Fotocommunity reden? ^^

Wärst du eigentlich bereit mir vielleicht ein Paar gute Exemplare an meine Email zu schicken?

mfg OJ ^^


----------



## trappa (23. Dezember 2010)

Hola todos,
das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende. Schön wars allemal. Die Ausfahrten mit euch waren immer toll - auch mal ziemlich matschig oder auch nur nass. Vielen Dank an alle. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Fahrten mit euch.

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Start ins Jahr 2011. Laßt euch reichlich beschenken - um es mit DD zu sagen - vor allem mit Zeit fürs Biken.

Was mich noch zu DD bringt. Dir weiterhin gute Genesung. Ich hoffe Du bist im neuen Jahr wieder als guide zu gebrauchen.

Also bis zum nächsten Ritt.


----------



## amerryl (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo trappa,

vielen Dank nochmal für`s guiden über die Alb  

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!

Gruß
amerryl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Libtech (23. Dezember 2010)

@ kralle: Schönes Bild  Und viel Spaß in Lech! 

@ all: *Wünsche euch allen **auch frohe Weihnachten*   *und einen guten Rutsch!* 

Ab dem 25ten werde ich mich wieder ans Fahren machen. Zwei Wochen ohne exzessive Frischluftzufuhr ist einfach nix.


----------



## ede paul (23. Dezember 2010)

wünsch euch auch allen ein frohes besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und DD eine gute Genesung!! 

Lassts euch gut gehen. Bis hoffentlich bald mal! 

und alle Jahre wieder......ich find den Santa so geil....


----------



## Viol.a (24. Dezember 2010)

Merry christmas..feliz navidad*,* oder wie man in unseren Breitengraden zu sagen pflegt, einfach: Frohe Weihnachten 

..aus dem sibirisch eingeschneitem Nordosten!

Kommt gut in´s neue Jahr hinüber, bleibt und werdet gesund..und verliert euer Lächeln nicht! ..das ist die Hauptsache!

Aloha


----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, ihr feiert alle schön... Danke für die Genesungswünsche - ihr wisst ja, Unkraut vergeht nicht  heute habe ich den ersten echten Belastungstest gemacht: 12km, 500hm und knietiefer, verharschter Schnee. Zu Fuß... Knie hat gehalten. Sieht also schon wieder ganz gut aus... der erste Ausritt kommt bald! Freue mich schon, mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren.

Bis denne

der D


----------



## dangerousD (29. Dezember 2010)

Hier auch mal wieder Bilder von mir... Nummer 1 ist fertig!













 In Todtnau wird der Hobel dann schnellstmöglich eingefahren!  Bin  schon gespannt...


----------



## syrer (30. Dezember 2010)

Jo alter geiler Rahmen geile Lackierung schade nur das in Todtnau noch so viel Schnee liegt. und das wird auch noch ne Weile so bleiben

Bin auch gerade  am überlegen ob ich mir nen neuen Rahmen kauf, da ich seit ich mein Gambler hab nur noch auf Krücken unterwegs bin
Nächstes Jahr darf ich mir nicht mal nen gesplitterten Fingernagel leisten

Wenn ich mir nen neuen Rahmen kauf dann nur ein Nicolai Ufo st 
Der Rahmen ist absolut flexibel einsetzbar, von downhill bis Freeride Tour und für meinen Einsatzzweck absolut genial. Außerdem gehn mir diesen ganzen Hydrogeformten Rahmen so langsam auf den Sack  Ich will einfach weg von dem reinen Downhill bike 

Wie auch immer das neue Jahr wird viel neues bringen 

euch allen ein schönes und vor allem gesundes neues Jahr 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (30. Dezember 2010)

@dd: wow, nettes Spielzeug!! Très chique! Lass uns spielen....

@syrer: wie was wo, weg vom reinen Downhillbike? Was geht? Dein Gambler kann nix dafür......
Mach bloss keine Sachen, wer soll sonst die Fahnen der Downhill-AH hochhalten? Zwei heilige Könige gibts auch nicht, also keine Ausreden hier. 
Hab heute schon meine Saisonkarte für AS bekommen. Von dem her wär ein Fingernagelbruch auch bei mir fatal.


----------



## dangerousD (30. Dezember 2010)

@Syrer

Die Lackierung ist Eloxal  Sieht schick aus und spart Gewicht 
Das UFO ist sicher eine gute Wahl - abgesehen von CC und Marathon sicher für jeden Spass zu haben. Aber ede hat Recht: das Gambler ist unschuldig


----------



## Viol.a (1. Januar 2011)

@DD: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ihr Männers..es ist soweit..das neue Jahr hat begonnen! 
Etwas Spannendes, etwas Neues liegt vor uns....machen wir es zu etwas Großem, etwas unvergeßlich Gutem 

Danke, daß ihr mich bis hier hin mitgeschliffen..angetrieben habt

Das Leben kann wundervoll sein. Es gibt Augenblicke, da möchte man sterben..aber dann geschieht etwas Neues und man glaubt, man sei im Himmel.......................genießen wir die Augenblicke!!! Ich freue mich auf eine neue Saison

Und JETZT: Willkommen 2011!!!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> Bingo!
> 
> Genau da sind die u.a. die Trails die ich meine
> 
> ...



hallo

wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch mit trails aussieht
suche gerade neue reviere

gruß kai


----------



## trappa (2. Januar 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch mit trails aussieht
> suche gerade neue reviere
> ...



Hi Kai, ein gutes Neues Jahr allen.

Das mit den Trails hier um den Zoller ist gerade etwas schwierig. Alle tief verschneit. Was nicht heißt, dass man da nicht fahren kann. Der Hinweg ist aber etwas schwierig. Derzeit ist es besser mit Brettern unter den Füssen, als mit Stollen.
Wenn der Schnee wieder gegangen ist, steht einer Erkundung nichts im Wege.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (2. Januar 2011)

trappa schrieb:


> Hi Kai, ein gutes Neues Jahr allen.
> 
> Das mit den Trails hier um den Zoller ist gerade etwas schwierig. Alle tief verschneit. Was nicht heißt, dass man da nicht fahren kann. Der Hinweg ist aber etwas schwierig. Derzeit ist es besser mit Brettern unter den Füssen, als mit Stollen.
> Wenn der Schnee wieder gegangen ist, steht einer Erkundung nichts im Wege.




dir auch ein gutes neues 
dachte eher auch ans frühjahr wie sind die trails bei euch oben so
oder ich fahre mit euch mit tager touren mit hohem rail anteil


gruß kai


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Januar 2011)

Lieber catwiesel-hier hats einige Trailschätze und die Jungs und Mädels hier sind klasse-kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## trappa (7. Januar 2011)

Der Frühling ist da - zumindest fühlt es sich so an. Wenn es so weitergeht, können wir nächste Woche schon Rasen mähen. Falls nicht hat Der Spiegel schon mal Tipps und Tricks parat, wie man durch den Winter radeln kann.

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,738134,00.html

Das mit den Kabelbindern finde ich genial - auch wenn das ganze auf echten Retro MTBs getestet wird.


----------



## KralleHB (7. Januar 2011)

So Leute, erstmal Frohes Neues Jahr!!!

So ein neues Jahr bringt ja auch immer gute Vorsätze und da brauch ich mal die Hilfe der DH-Fraktion.

Nachdem ich ja jetzt öfter mit den Skier in Tailfingen war und da die schönen Kicker gesehen habe, habe ich den Neujahrsentschluss gefasst mir noch ein langhubiges Rad zu kaufen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher und brauche mal Erfahrungswerte von euch. Einige wohnen ja praktisch auf der Strecke bzw. verbringen sehr viel Zeit da.

Ich überlege jetzt zwischen einem Freerider mit 180mm (Singlecrowngabel, Zweifachkurbel) oder einem DH-Boliden mit 200mm (Doppelbrückengabel, Einfachkurbel). Da ich nicht mehr als zwei Riesen ausgeben will, bleiben eigentlich nur Rose oder Canyon über. Die einschlägigen Foren habe ich schon durchstöbert und wollte da auch primär jetzt nicht nach fragen, sondern:

Ich würde dann natürlich meistens in Tailfingen unterwegs sein und auch mal mit nach Todtnau kommen, wahrscheinlich auch mal in die Alpen. Aber was macht für mich Sinn. Ich werde eher kein Highspeed-Downhiller sein, sondern ich möchte eher springen und auch technische  Sachen reizen mich mehr. Also bin ich von Rennen ganz weit weg.

Brauche ich unbedingt 200mm oder tun es auch 180? Hält die Doppelbrückengabel mehr aus (natürlich!) oder gibt mehr Sicherheit? Also eher die Frage ob ich das brauche. Ist die Einfachkurbel eventuell zu limitiert auf den Lift? Natürlich behalte ich alle meine anderen Räder. Soll ja eine Ergänzung werden. Einfach gefragt: Was brauche ich/ was reicht aus, um hier bei uns Spaß zu haben?

Ihr dürft mir auch gerne per PN antworten, dann müllen wir hier nicht alles zu.

Schon mal in Vorfreude (a) auf die Antworten und (b) aufs Fahren.

Der Ostdorf-Buddha


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahre dort mit nem 180mm Rose Beef Cake 6. Mit dem kann ich auch sonst außerhalb des Bikeparks fahren und komme die Berge noch aus eigener Kraft hoch.
Ab 200mm bist du eigentlich immer auf den Lift angewiesen.

Wieiviel wiegst du denn?

Leih dir doch erst mal je ein 180er und 200er und probier aus, was dir liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2011)

Is wirklich ne schwere Frage!
Wenn du es nur für den Park willst, dann nimm ne 200mm DC.
Willst du auch Enduro- und Freeridetouren in den Alpen machen würde ich dir zu ner 180mm SC raten.

Warte aber mal auf die Antworten von dd und Ede. Die können gerade zu Albstadt die besten Antworten geben. 


Grüße aus dem Krankenlager...


----------



## Libtech (7. Januar 2011)

@ catwiesel: Ja, warten wir mal auf's Frühjahr. 

@ Weißer Rausch: Danke für die Blumen.

@ trappa: Ja, ist eine lustige Idee. Habe mir das Video schon heute morgen angeschaut. Am Wochenende wird es ja mild.  Ich denke, ich werde das Pferd satteln, nur welches? 

@ janis: Für Albstadt reicht wohl ein Rad mit 150-180mm, 'zugelassen' für Bikeparkeinsatz. In technischeren Bikeparks braucht man wohl die 180mm+, um 'Spaß' zu haben.
(Wobei es soll ja Typen geben, die da mit Null Federweg runterfahren. Mit dem Einrad  Getreu dem Motto: "It's not what you ride, it's how.")
Will der Syrer nicht sein Gambler loswerden? 

@ maikel: Gute Besserung!

@ all 
1) Wenn das so weiter taut, und es wird tauen, gehe ich am We nicht wieder boarden. Vielleicht ist ja eine Runde mit dem Rad drin?
2) Ab morgen kann man sich für den AS-Marathon anmelden.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2011)

@kralle
Für Albstadt reichen auch 160... oder weniger  Wichtiger als der Federweg ist die passende Geometrie. Und da fängt der Ärger auch schon an... es gibt noch nicht so viele Bikes, die eine spaß(=abfahrts)orientierte Geo mit "mäßigem" Federweg (max. 160mm) verbinden. Aktuell fallen mir da das Last Herb AM, Nicolai Helius AM oder Specialized Pitch ein.

180mm-Bikes mit guter Geo gibt es derzeit einige, z.B. eben Rose oder Canyon. Aber machen wir uns nix vor: in den Alpen wirst Du Dich mit 180mm und dem dazugehörigen Gewicht immer quälen... 

Kurzum: wenn Dein Fokus auf "Albstadt" liegt - und im Hinblick auf Dein fahrerisches Level - wäre ein "stabiles" Rad mit 180mm die erste Wahl. Verzeiht Fehler und hält länger... Lenkwinkel irgendwo zwischen 65° und 67°, kurzes Heck (um 430mm), etwas tieferes Tretlager (zwischen 10 und 20mm höher als die Hinterachse). Stahlfeder-Öl-Dämpferelemente haben ein prima Ansprechverhalten - willst Du Gewicht sparen, nimmst Du halt Luft (bin ich persönlich kein Fan von, liegt aber auch an meinem Gewicht). Willst Du es Alpen-kompatibel, nimmst Du gleich noch eine Hammerschmidt oder schaltbare Kettenführung für 2 Kettenblätter mit. Wie gesagt, eine Quälerei wird das dann ohnehin... 

Bei Fragen einfach fragen... 


@libi
Nummer 2 kommt am Montag


----------



## Libtech (7. Januar 2011)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Nummer 2 kommt am Montag


Mit 3 Inches mehr?  Will dann wieder Bilder sehen!
Auch die No1 gefällt.


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2011)

Libtech schrieb:


> Mit 3 Inches mehr?  Will dann wieder Bilder sehen!
> Auch die No1 gefällt.



Eher weniger... wart's ab!  Darfst dann auch mal das Original sehen...


----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2011)

@DD: Zu den ca 160mm Park-Spass-Bikes mit guter Geo sollte man noch das °Rocky Slayer SS nennen...


----------



## dangerousD (7. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @DD: Zu den ca 160mm Park-Spass-Bikes mit guter Geo sollte man noch das °Rocky Slayer SS nennen...



...oder Orange 5, Yeti ASX, ...

Gibt es halt alle nicht umsonst... mit Canyon oder Rose kann der kralle aber nix falsch machen. Wenig blingbling, viel Rad für's Geld. So wie beim Pitch auch...


----------



## Viol.a (7. Januar 2011)

Bin wahrscheinlich diejenige, die am wenigsten Ahnung hat von all´dem...aber was ist mit *YT Industries*?? ..Noton, Tues.. Da schwärmen sie doch momentan alle vom Preis-,Liestungsverhältnis?!

@Libi/DD: Es ist so schön, wenn man weiß, worüber gesprochen wird


----------



## syrer (8. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute,

DD hats genau auf den Punkt gebracht, ein normales 180 mm Bike reicht vollkommen aus. Bikes in dieser Klasse gibt es genug da entscheidet am Ende immer der eigene Geschmack.
Ich persönlich würde aber keine Luftgabeln oder Luftdämpfer nehmen mit denen haste nur Ärger und ewige Einstellerei. Die Totem coil ist gerade was auch die Steifigkeit an geht die Top FReeride Gabel.

In diesem Sinne 
noch ein schönes Frühlingswochenende

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ede paul (8. Januar 2011)

jepp DD hats auf den Punkt gebracht. 

Ich persönlich bin jetzt jahre lang mit schaltbarer Kefü und 170/170 gefahren und auf allen Tracks runtergekommen. Aber mal erhrlich, das Rad hab ich genau zweimal mit Anstand und Fulface Helm am Lenker etliche Höhenmeter hochgekurbelt, sonst war immer ein Lift oder mein Tourenbike am Start. Deshalb hab ich mich letzes Jahr für ne reine DH-Kiste entschlossen. 200mm und ein tiefer Schwerpunkt ect. = Sicherheitsreserven. Syrer ist grad gedanklich auf dem umgekehrten Weg, richtig? Es gibt also viele Meinungen.

Ich denk einfach, wenn du ein Bike gekauft und Blut geleckt hast wirst du recht zügig andere Strecken wie Wildbad, Todnau, Lac Blanc ansteuern. So dass ein darauf "spezialisiertes" Bike schon lohnend werden kann. Zumal ja auch noch Protektoren FF-Helm ect. fällig werden.
Dann bleibt die Frage was du springen willst. Geshapte Jump Tracks ala BikerX in Wildbad, da ist ein Downhiller eher unangebracht. Bei Big Drops und DH-Jumps in garstigem Gelände hat so ein DH-Traktor wieder Vorteile. 

Tja und die Bikes die versuchen den grossen Spagat zw. Freeride und Tourentauglichkeit zu schaffen kosten richtig Asche. Mir fällt da spontan Liteville 601 oder 901 ein. 

YT Industries wär mal ein Blick wert, wie Viola schon sagte. Ich bring mal noch das Big Hit ins Spiel.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Januar 2011)

So.. Anmeldung für Münsingen und Albstadt ist draußen 
Wer ist noch dabei?

Vielleicht noch die Trek Bike Attack  ???
Ist leider nur ziemlich teuer - dafür aber auch 3 Tage Programm


----------



## Libtech (8. Januar 2011)

@ ML: 
Für den Uralan im April in Münsingen bin ich gemeldet. 
Gonso Klassik, ASBM und die Trans Zollernalb fahre ich wieder im *Toyota-Sauter Team*; und bedanke mich auch hier beim *Autohaus Sauter *dabei sein zu dürfen.  
Und dieses Jahr wäre es schön, wenn vielleicht ein paar hier aus dem Forum an der Strecke stehen würden! 
Gut für die Motivation, wenn man denkt, der 'Akku' gibt nicht mehr her.
AlbGold im Herbst starte ich als Einzelstarter. Oder fahren wir als HCH+Umgebung-Team? 

Trek Bike Attack? mhhh ....  [Bereits über 320 gemeldet bei insgesamt 777 Plätzen.] 
Sommer-Pläne habe ich noch keine festen. (Außer am Häusle 'baua' und für die TZA trainieren.) Muss mal schauen wie es reinpasst. 
Um flexibel zu bleiben, kann man ja auch mal so für ein Wochenende in die Schwiiz.
Edit: Du magst doch nur die Trek Gravity Girls sehen


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2011)

WE Schweiz wär ich dabei! 
Flims, Laax zB. Da werde ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal hinfahren.

http://soulbiker.com/guide/laax-flims-falera-freeride-revier-in-der-schweiz.html


----------



## Viol.a (8. Januar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> So.. Anmeldung für Münsingen und Albstadt ist draußen
> Wer ist noch dabei?



Naja..meine Auftaktveranstaltung vom Ende des letzten Jahres, werde ich so schnell nicht wieder vergessen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ..und ich giere darauf, dieses Gänsehautgefühl dies Jahr fortführen zu können! *Ich freue mich, mit euch starten zu können!!*

@Libi: Heidewitzka.."ganz oder gar nicht" könnte Dein Motto lauten! Du startest ja richtig durch

@all: Libi hat Recht! ..gerade als (noch)Greenhorn sind "Streckenposten" wie einmal in die Steckdose gefaßt-Energie pur!!
Und JAWOHL(!)..läßt uns auch mal was gemeinsam im Sommer starten!!


----------



## silberle (9. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 
euch allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr!
Auf dass die Kochen heil bleiben !!!

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich  dieses Jahr nochmal den Albstadt Bike Marathon durchziehen werden. Es ist ein ständiges hin und her. Auf der einen Seite reizt es mich, die Zeit von 2010 zu verbessern auf der anderen Seite fordert das Training viel Zeit, die ich wiederum nicht ins Klettern investieren kann. Nun ja...brauch noch etwas Zeit um die  klar zu kriegen. 
@viol.a: schön zu lesen, dass es für Dich klar ist, dass Du Rennen fahren wirst. Je nach dem wie ich mich entscheide werde ich auf jeden Fall als Streckenposten mal zur Verfügung stehen.  

lg silberle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Viol.a (9. Januar 2011)

silberle schrieb:


> @viol.a: schön zu lesen, dass es für Dich klar ist, dass Du Rennen fahren wirst. Je nach dem wie ich mich entscheide werde ich auf jeden Fall als Streckenposten mal zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> lg silberle



Genauso muß das Danke!!
Wenn Du es Dir überlegt hast, laß es mich wissen. Auf jedenfall war es grandios von Dir, daß Du Dich, bei diesen Horrorbedingungen letztes Jahr, der Herausforderung überhaupt gestellt hast!!


----------



## ede paul (9. Januar 2011)

ABM und andere Langstrecken-Geschichten werd ich sicher bleiben lassen. Das gezielte Training würde mir zu viel Zeit beim Klettern und Downhillen abknabbern. Die Saisonkarte für Albstadt hängt bereits an der Wand und einige Projekte im Donautal wollen erklettert werden.

Trek Bike Attack wär ne Überlegung wert, schon alleine wg. den Gravity Girls.... Wobei ich das Rothorn schon runtergefahren bin und es wenig aufregend fand. Ist aber sicher in einem Pulk von Fahrern ne andere Nummer.

An nem Trip nach Laax wär ich auch interessiert, DD ist doch dort fast Local, odä? Würd mich freuen, wenn wir hier gemeinsam was gehen würde. 
War schon mal jemand in Arosa...da liesse sich doch ein CH-Roadtrip basteln, im Bikepark Filzbach kann man auch nen Tag Spass haben.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2011)

ede paul schrieb:


> An nem Trip nach Laax wär ich auch interessiert, DD ist doch dort fast Local, odä? Würd mich freuen, wenn wir hier gemeinsam was gehen würde.



Sagen wir mal, ich kenne mich einigermaßen dort aus  Flims/Laax lohnt sich in jedem Fall für ein (verlängertes) Wochenende. 

Schöne und anspruchsvolle Touren im alpinen Gelände und im Bedarfsfall mit Liftunterstützung gibt es auch im Heidiland (Flumserberg und Umgebung).

Was die BikeAttack angeht: die Strecken in Lenzerheide sind auch außerhalb des Rennens zum größten Teil befahrbar. Ganz ohne Hektik  

Soviel dazu...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2011)

Gebucht...

Hab schon die noch übrigen Schweizer Franken auf der Kommode liegen


----------



## KralleHB (9. Januar 2011)

So Leute, 

hier ist ja was los!!!!

Das ist ja ein super Beginn des Jahres.

Vielen dank für die hilfreichen Tipps und Meinungen!

Flims/Laax steht jetzt auch bei mir nichts mehr im Wege - der "Muskelprotz"-Nr. 4 von Rose ist gerade bestellt und soll in 3 Wochen da sein. Lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Heute auch die erste "Frühlingstour" mit dem Rad gemacht. Herrlich!!!! Man ist ja dann so unschlüssig!!! Ski oder doch Rad?! Möge es bald wieder schneien.


Noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Libtech (9. Januar 2011)

@ Kralle: Ja, dann: Glückwunsch!  Wird es der schwarze, violette oder der orangene Muskelprotz?

Mir war das Wetter heute zu unsicher, daher ging es 1:09 Laufen.
Schneien wird es diese Woche ein bisschen. Und hoffentlich Tonnen voller Schnee die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## dangerousD (9. Januar 2011)

Nach sechs Wochen erzwungener Abstinenz heute die erste Trailrunde gedreht. Geilo  Die Trails sind schneefrei, teilweise trocken, größtenteils feucht und auch mal glitschig  Driftchallenge macht Laune  Auch wenn mich gegen Ende der kleine Hunger und der große Regen eingeholt haben, hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## KralleHB (9. Januar 2011)

@ libi: Die schwarze Perle.


----------



## plusminus (9. Januar 2011)

@ABM-Fahrer: Tut Euch doch zu nem Tandem zusammen! Das macht die sonst recht unspektakuläre Strecke um einiges interessanter. Vielleicht finde Viola ja nen Tandemmann und kann ein Mixed-Tandem aufmachen so, dass es vielleicht irgendwann nicht nur eine Tandemwertung sondern auch Unterkategorien gibt (m/m; m/w; w/w). 2009 waren es 7 oder 8 Tandems am Start, 2010 schon 15! 2010 kamen glaub nicht so viele im Ziel an, aber wegen der Hitze war die Aussteigerquote ohnehin recht hoch.

Grüße
Axel - der vom Meschuggen-Tandem


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2011)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> So.. Anmeldung für Münsingen und Albstadt ist draußen
> Wer ist noch dabei?
> 
> Vielleicht noch die Trek Bike Attack  ???
> Ist leider nur ziemlich teuer - dafür aber auch 3 Tage Programm


 
Die Trek Bike Attack passt mir zeitlich leider nicht. Wie immer bei den ganzen Rennterminen... 

Aber was wäre denn mit dem Maxi-Avalanche in Flims Anfang Oktober?
http://www.avalanchecup.com/maxiavalanche-flims-ch-news-videos.html
Interesse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (11. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

